#xubuntu 2007-01-08
<somerville32> hehe
<Stonekeeper> is that poor performance on linux or all oses?
<tim_> not 100% sure, but i think all
<tim_> sister has one.. seemed to notice hers was a bit shoddy when she brought her windows laptop round
<Stonekeeper> does anyone know if firefox uses it's own fonts for the menu or is it done by xfce?
<Stonekeeper> my firefox menu is looking around 16px o.O
<Stonekeeper> nn all and thanks for all the fish. er... tips.
<SmoothOp> whoot
<somerville32> :)
<somerville32> Hi SmoothOp :)
<SmoothOp> sup
<somerville32> n2m. Yourself?
<SmoothOp> same
<Flipit> hi guys.. i just installed xubuntu and it formatted my drive,, i think.. it said delete all.. anyway there was a document on windows that i really need back is there any way other than going to a data recovery place to get it back
<SmoothOp> trying to install xubuntu on a 390x
<somerville32> Flipit: Doh! You should have copied the file over before you erased everything.
<SmoothOp> ah it doesnt matter
<Flipit> yeah
<Flipit> i know
<Flipit> but is there any way?
<SmoothOp> yeah
<SmoothOp> take it to the fbi
<Flipit> *prays
<SmoothOp> what kind of document
<Flipit> a word doc
<Flipit> microsoft word
<somerville32> Flipit: Chances are it is gone for good :(
<SmoothOp> flipit, was it a pirated word doc
<magic_ninja> is there anywhere to download the activex controls for transgaming other than p2p way
<SmoothOp> or did you actually type it
<magic_ninja> somerville32: i got a new cdrom drive :-)
<magic_ninja> somerville32: its just a creative 52x but the prob was my drive, never should have *fixed* it while intoxicated
<somerville32> :)
<Flipit> no
<Flipit> it was written on the laptop.
<magic_ninja> traded some really old speakers for it
<somerville32> Flipit: Do _really_ need it?
<Flipit> yes
<Flipit> i really really need it
<SmoothOp> what was in the doc
<Flipit> for work
<SmoothOp> oh
<somerville32> Flipit: Why would you erase your hard drive and not backup important files that you know you need?
<magic_ninja> somerville32: because some people don't realize what they are doing
<Flipit> exactly
<Flipit> is there any way?
<magic_ninja> some people think they don't need to back up anything then realize they need it, and yes its possible to do it but very difficult and i've never had to so i can't help you
<Flipit> ok
<Flipit> thanks anyway
<Flipit> im taking it to a data recovery place
<Flipit> do you think they willl be able to help me?
<somerville32> Flipit: Yes but turn off your computer right now.
<Flipit> ok
<magic_ninja> Flipit: hey
<Flipit> its off
<Flipit> im on a diff one right npw
<Flipit> now*
<magic_ninja> Flipit: i'll look around and see if i can't find something, i was reading about it a while back
<Flipit> thanks so much
<magic_ninja> Flipit: what type of filesystem was on the hard drive
<Flipit> windows
<Flipit> millenium edition
<Flipit> if thats a file system
<magic_ninja> ok so fat32
<Flipit> i guess
<magic_ninja> thats the Operating System, its installed to a fat32 filesystem
<Flipit> ok
<magic_ninja> Flipit: the second question you have to ask yourself if you are willing to buy software to possibly do it for ya and if your willing to spend the time on it, due to the fact this can be a time consuming thing to do
<Flipit> yes
<Flipit> i am
<magic_ninja> alright then
<Flipit> what software would you recommend.. and if i do this would this be something that the data recovery place wouldnt be able to do
<magic_ninja> well you should be able to do it yourself, I found a very nice howto for it and it helped me recover a couple partitions on my hdd once, but i hadn't formatted over them...so i'm seeing what else I can dig up for you
<magic_ninja> the data recovery place can probably do it faster and easier, but if you want to save money you can do it yourself
<Flipit> thats not an issue
<Flipit> money isnt an issue
<Flipit> i just need the file
<magic_ninja> take it to a data recovery place, or spend 50-100 dollars on software that does it for you...I found a nice link, let me paste it
<Flipit> brb
<magic_ninja> http://www.stellarinfo.com/disk-recovery.htm
<Flipit> ok
<Flipit> thanks alot
<Flipit> for all the help
<magic_ninja> http://www.programurl.com/nucleus-fat-data-recovery.htm
<magic_ninja> i think the second one looks better
<magic_ninja> if the fact that it was written over by ext3 (i belive the xubuntu installer uses ext3) then come back and i'll dig a little deeper
<Flipit> yeah
<superkirbyartist> Any ideas for lightweight sound recorder?
<magic_ninja> if time is an issue i reccomend trying out one of those software titles, it *should* do the trick
<Flipit> ok
<Flipit> willdo
<magic_ninja> how do i figure out what version of the nvidia drivers i use
<somerville32> magic_ninja: Maybe glxinfo? Not sure.
<magic_ninja> man i've been having half-life 2 issues
<magic_ninja> somerville32: na that didn't do it man
<Flipit> hey ninja do you think the xubuntu instlaller writing over my files will be an issue.. because the sys recovery guy made it sound like it might be an issue over the phone.
<magic_ninja> Flipit: of course it might
<magic_ninja> your formatting over a fat32 filesystem with not another fat32 but an ext3, it becomes an issue then
<magic_ninja> however, generally, without doing a low level format some data can be recovered
<Flipit> alright
<SmoothOp> is it a bad sign
<SmoothOp> when the partitioner takes more than 15min
<SmoothOp> to load
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> Might be
<somerville32> How much ram do you have?
<SmoothOp> 128
<SmoothOp> mb
<SmoothOp> thats what the sticker says
<SmoothOp> the laptop orginally came with 128
<SmoothOp> er
<SmoothOp> 64
<SmoothOp> is that enough
<Flipit> i thought if it was a live cd you needed at least 128
<Flipit> i could be wrong
<chip1035> hi gang
<maxamillion> hello
<somerville32> Hi :] 
<chip1035> I have a question about wireless
<chip1035> I just setup Xubuntu on my Dell 8500 Laptop
<chip1035> Everything is in order except for my wireless.  I see it in the System - Administration - Networking and it's checkd, but it doesn't work, no valid IP or anything.  If I boot into Windows (dual boot), it works fine.
<maxamillion> !wifidocs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wifidocs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<maxamillion> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<chip1035> thanks, i'll give it a try
<maxamillion> okies
<somerville32> !wifidocs is <alias> wifi
<ubotu> I'll remember that, somerville32
<somerville32> !wifidocs
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<somerville32> :)
<maxamillion> chip1035: if the wireless card is detected, you might just need to install something like wifi-radar
<maxamillion> !wifi-radar
<ubotu> wifi-radar: graphical utility for managing Wi-Fi profiles. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.7-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 36 kB, installed size 208 kB
<chip1035> Like Firestarter?
<chip1035> I was reading something about Firestarter just now
<maxamillion> chip1035: no, firestarter is a gui frontend to iptables for configuring a firewall, wifi-radar is a graphical utility to manage wireless network "profiles" which are basically just connection settings for different wireless networks
<the> Hello, I have a post install question regarding Xubuntu...
<chip1035> max, I just found it and installed it, wifi-radar...  I'm going to try it no
<chip1035> now
<maxamillion> chip1035: awesome
<maxamillion> !ask | the
<ubotu> the: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<the> :-p fine, here goes:
<the> So i used the alternate install cd to install xubuntu
<the> everythign went fine
<the> now, grub loads and I get the loading bar and it loads to 100%
<somerville32> Yeah! :] 
<the> then when the GUI tries to load, I get nothing
<somerville32> doh
<the> yeah
<somerville32> Hey, I had a dream yesterday that my nickname was "the" and I was having highlight nightmares because the word the is used so often.
<maxamillion> the: ctrl+alt+f1 ... that should give you a command line login screen ... try that and if it does, then we can go from there
<maxamillion> somerville32: that's an interesting thing to dream about
<the> ctrl+alt+f1 givers nothing, I am running on a pretty thin system... PII 6GB, HDD, 256mb PC100, so I figured it was a long shot on this PC
<the> It's the worst of several PCs I have sitting around, perhaps I should just install on something than was made this decade?
<maxamillion> the: i've run linux on lesser hardware without any issue
<the> That's what I figured
<the> perhaps I should doublecheck all my hardware, it was running Win95 before, but that was good for well, nothing
<maxamillion> the: yeah, xubuntu will be wonderfully refreshing ...
<the> hmmmm, well it seems that I may have a faulty PS/2 connection in my mobo as only half the keyboard work...I am not sure how I missed this before, Maybe ill find a PS/2 to USB dongle sitting around someplace
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> That would do it
<somerville32> lol
<the> Well, as the French say, "I surrender", for now... I'll try again in a few weeks after I get my next pc, nite all
<maxamillion> hiya vidd_laptop
<magic_ninja> somerville32: do you know how i can get my drivers updated to the .9 betas?
<somerville32> magic_ninja, You could install from the nvidia website
<magic_ninja> alright, i didn't know if there was a bianary or not
<magic_ninja> right now its just a side idea, i'm trying to get this blasted hl2 to run...i can't eject the disk its busy...
<vidd_laptop> *wave* maxamillion
<magic_ninja> somerville32: your a dev, is fiesty stable
<somerville32> magic_ninja, I'm running Feisty right now.
<magic_ninja> thats cool
<magic_ninja> you think upgrading to fiesty would be worth it and safe?
<vidd_laptop> somerville32, where can i burn an iso?
<somerville32> vidd_laptop: You don't need to.
<somerville32> vidd_laptop: You can just change your sources.list and dist-upgrade
<vidd_laptop> if i am going to do a clean install, i will
<somerville32> vidd_laptop: Upgrading is NOT recommended.
<somerville32> vidd_laptop: You can download a daily build
<somerville32> But I don't have a link
<chip1035> .
<magic_ninja> i might just upgrade to fiest and see how good it is
<magic_ninja> i wanna build a new comp, but i don't have the cash so i was thinking about just a new mobo, proc, ram and case
<magic_ninja> for some reason this comp hardlocks when i put it at 1477 mhz so i loose 300 mhz of speed
<vidd_laptop> magic_ninja, mobo, pro, ram, case.....that IS a new comp!
<magic_ninja> vidd_laptop: lol yea pretty much, but i'll have to take the hdd, graphics and sound card out of my other comp
<vidd_laptop> ya just need a hdd (unless you live cd it) most mobo come with sound and display!
<magic_ninja> vidd_laptop: not interested in onboard at all, its easier to switch cards and not have onboard
<magic_ninja> its nice to have a backup onboard audio but onboard video tends to have too many irq errors in my experience
<vidd_laptop> you getting a linuxBIOS compatable card?
<CITguy> can someone help me with my TV card, it doesn't seem to work
<vidd_laptop> what issue you having?
<magic_ninja> vidd_laptop: idk, i gotta wait until income tax time
<CITguy> I have an NVIDIA GeForce FX5700 TV Tuner card with the NVIDIA driver installed, but I cannot get it to work with TV capture
<vidd_laptop> what app you using?
<CITguy> TVtime and all of the programs I've tried keep coming up with "Cannot open capture device /dev/video0"
<vidd_laptop> you check out their site?
<CITguy> TVtime?
<vidd_laptop> yes
<magic_ninja> CITguy: perhaps its permissions, try running it with sudo just to make sure
<vidd_laptop> i seem to recall they cover that issue....
<CITguy> nope, sudo didn't help
<vidd_laptop> its been a while since i used it
<CITguy> It almost seems like my card isn't being recognized
<CITguy> is there a way to get the app to point to my vid card
<vidd_laptop> one sec
<magic_ninja> i just traded some old boston acoustic speakers for a 52x cdrom, full duplex NIC and a 56k modem lol
<magic_ninja> can you use full-duplex with a regluar inet connection
<vidd_laptop> CITguy, i googled your card, and im finding ALOT of bad press
* vidd_laptop thinks you are going to have alot of issues with it
<vidd_laptop> have you tried to use one of the drivers tvtime recomends?
<CITguy> I just ran "v4l-info" and got:
<CITguy> "open /dev/video0: No such file or directory"
<CITguy> so apparently the tv capture isn't set up
<CITguy> vidd: i would, but i don't know which one to use
<vidd_laptop> what driver do ou have installed for it?
<vidd_laptop> http://tvtime.sourceforge.net/cards.html
* vidd_laptop used the bttv drver
<CITguy> the only driver that I know that is installed for my graphics card is the one I downloaded straight from NVIDIA.com
<vidd_laptop> that is the DISPLAY adapter
<CITguy> the current bttv driver is installed with the kernel
<vidd_laptop> you need a tv card driver too
<CITguy> oh, ok
<CITguy> so how would I install that?
* vidd_laptop points to the link ------>http://tvtime.sourceforge.net/cards.html
<vidd_laptop> you should find bttv in synaptic
<vidd_laptop> you may need to enable universe and multi-verse
<vidd_laptop> anyone know how to set it up so gxine auto loads and plays when a dvd is inserted?
<CITguy> I'll be back I'm going to try installing the tv capture driver.
<magic_ninja> hey vidd_laptop you know anything about wifi networks
<vidd_laptop> a little
<magic_ninja> someone in #ubuntu's having trouble with a wifi network config 802.11g 54mbps with linksys and they got me stumped, but i'm trying ot help the guy out because everyone ignored him
<vidd_laptop> invite him to #xubuntu-offtopic
<magic_ninja> nm he just quit ohh well
<magic_ninja> ohh well
<magic_ninja> now to help this guy recover his 120 gigs of music
* SmoothOp is having ethernet troubles
<magic_ninja> how you temporarily disable magicdev
<atarinox> hi, can somebody help me with a problem. i've noticed that my wireless internet connection has gotten much slower on my xubuntu 6.10 laptop compared to my windows xp laptop. i've disabled ipv6 in firefox but it's still slow. any other ideas why it would suddenly be so slow?
<atarinox>  hi, can somebody help me with a problem. i've noticed that my
<atarinox>                   wireless internet connection has gotten much slower on my
<atarinox>                   xubuntu 6.10 laptop compared to my windows xp laptop. i've
<atarinox>                   disabled ipv6 in firefox but it's still slow. any other ideas
<atarinox>                   why it would suddenly be so slow?
<atarinox> woops, sorry
<maxamillion> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<atarinox> is there a way to downgrade a distro, if i wanted to revert back to dapper?
<somerville32> Umm...
<maxamillion> yes, i have heard of such wizardry but i don't recommend it ever ...
<atarinox> ah alright
<Shaezsche> is there a trick to getting wpa working with wifi radar??
<Shaezsche> i cant get an ip address
<somerville32> Have you referred to the wifi docs?
<Shaezsche> i can get network manager to work
<Shaezsche> what wifi docs
<Shaezsche> also, is there a xfce music player that has a browsing feature similiar to amarok?
<Shaezsche> i.e. shows my library
<somerville32> Shaezsche, You can use any player you like :] 
<somerville32> There was a discussion on the mailing list a few weeks ago
<Shaezsche> yea but amarok takes 30 seconds to load in xfce
<somerville32> And it listed a few good ones
<Shaezsche> it listed?
<somerville32> http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/xubuntu-devel/
<Shaezsche> what do i put in the wpa driver box with wifi radar if im using intel 2915
<somerville32> !wifi | Shaezsche
<ubotu> Shaezsche: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Shaezsche> how can i monitor my clock freq and temps in xubuntu?
<Shaezsche> with ubuntu i could just add it to the panel
<somerville32> There is an applet
<somerville32> :)
<Shaezsche> yea but where?
<Shaezsche> not in xubuntu
<kaulich> I just installes xubuntu, but my WLAN Dlink DWL 520+ was not found after an alternate install, using the live cd it worked quite good, but there the installation died, what can I do to get the card enabled? The bad thing, in the moment I have nir internet access from this computer, the WLAN is the only way out.
<Taram> I have skype problems...ich can hear but I can't speak
<Taram> modprobe snd-pcm-oss yield:  /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist line 27: ignoring bad line starting with 'rt61pci'
<Commander-Crowe> hi
<scotta316> Hi all. Anyone know why some of my panel applets would have disappeared?
<scotta316> Anybody awake in here?
* Commander-Crowe yawns
<Commander-Crowe> nope
<scotta316> I'm having a bit of trouble with oom-killer events, and panel applets disappearing.
<scotta316> Apparently my computer was awake all night dealing with oom-killer.
<Shaezsche> where does xubuntu hide the wpa_supplicant.conf file?
<mats> isnt the file in /etc/ ?
<Shaezsche> no
<Shaezsche> in most distros it is....
<mats> Shaezsche: sudo updatedb; locate wpa_supplicat
<mats> hm.. strange
<Shaezsche> mats how can i change powernowd's default governor profiles?
<mats> no idea
<Shaezsche> which would give me better battery life, fluxbox or xcfe?
<mats> both of them are small and take few ressorces
<yotux> How can I add a user to have access to the scanner in xubuntu
<somerville32> IF yotux comes back
<somerville32> You launch Applications > System > Users and Groups
<somerville32> Click on the user, click properties
<somerville32> Then click on the permissions tab
<somerville32> and check off "Use scanners"
<somerville32> then click ok
<somerville32> :)
<Commander-Crowe> any recommended torrent programms?
<somerville32> !find torrent
<ubotu> Found: bittorrent, ktorrent, bittorrent-gui, libtorrent7, libtorrent7-dev (and 3 others)
<magic_ninja> is there a prog that will make an exact copy iso of a cd (like clonecd)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> magic_ninja: dd
<magic_ninja> ty
<magic_ninja> i was actually wondering about making an ISO of a copy-protected disk to install from like you can do with daemon tool's in windows
<yotux> I have just installed xubuntu and it seems that users don;t have usb access rights
<somerville32> yotux: How did you add the users?
<yotux> it was the stock setup
<yotux> The reason that i am pointing to usb is because I can not use my scanner either
<yotux> if i go sudo xsane then I can have scanner access.
<yotux> i have run lsusb and my devices appear
<yotux> When attempting to add a printer it doesn't even show my lazer printer :(
<yotux> I only have 1 user on my system.
<somerville32> launch Applications > System > Users and Groups
<somerville32> Click on the user, click properties
<somerville32> Then click on the permissions tab
<yotux> scanner is checked.  i don't see a usb option
<yotux> ok i have fixed the printer
<yotux> scanner seems to be working after you help somerville32
<somerville32> Awesome! :)
<yotux> Strange thought.  All I did was uncheck the box and then recheck the box
<yotux> another thing that has been happening.  Xfce is losing control over the desktop
<yotux> I have installed the nvidia drivers that may be a cause?
<hyper_ch> yotux: how do you mean? Xfce losing control?
<yotux> All of my icons on my desktop go away
<hyper_ch> might be a bug
<yotux> To fix it I have to goto Applications > Setting > Desktop Setting and re check allow xfce to manage the desktop
<grazie> yotux: yes I have the same problem. I think it's a xfce bug.
<yotux> ok
<grazie> yotux: Is your system font size OK?
<yotux> Appears to be ok
<yotux> I have used Gnome and Kde in the past
<grazie> yotux: I had a problem after installing nvidia driver
<yotux> xfce is a little different.
<yotux> When i go into CLI non x terminal the fonts have changed
<yotux> non x CLI = alt ctrl F1
<grazie> yotux: is that a question or statement?
<yotux> statement sorry
<yotux> System font is ??? for me.  Sorry I have played with linux for a few years but have fallen into the GUI trap.  i am now trying to learn how to use the CLI more
<Shaezsche> will xcfe give better battery life than gnome and kde?
<somerville32> Shaezsche, Hard to measure
<daohodac> hello, I am installing a xubuntu on a dell old laptop. The install is OK. But I boot, I reach the splash screen and the login page. 2 secs later, the laptop goes standby.
<daohodac> If I boot to console mode and root# startx, it is OK.
<daohodac> any idea?
<somerville32> Weird
<somerville32> I heard a bug about this
<somerville32> You need to disable acpi, I think
<daohodac> isn't it...
<daohodac> how?
<somerville32> hmm?
<somerville32> Ok
<somerville32> !acpi
<ubotu> acpi: displays information on ACPI devices. In component main, is optional. Version 0.09-1 (edgy), package size 10 kB, installed size 72 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 amd64)
<somerville32> hmm... not what I want
<somerville32> One sec
<somerville32> I'll get the doc for you :)
<daohodac> great..
<somerville32> !bootoptions | daohodac
<ubotu> daohodac: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<daohodac> newby question; what is !bootoptions | daohodac?
<ormiret> an instruction to ubotu to tell you about boot options
<daohodac> thanks! you are saying that i append noacpi to the default  boot: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-26-k7 root=/dev/hda1 ro quiet splash  ?
<somerville32> Yup! :)
<somerville32> Reboot and tell me if it works
<somerville32> If you find you can't boot
<somerville32> (ie. you typoed)
<somerville32> You can edit it from grub
<somerville32> I think you just type the letter e
<daohodac> i m back
<daohodac> noacpi , no effect for me
<somerville32> Hmm
<daohodac> however, to edit the grub menu, i followed the instructions. but when i re reboot, the grub line does not contains noacpi... is it normal?
<somerville32> No
<daohodac> i do:
<daohodac> when grub => esc
<daohodac> go on the line
<daohodac> e
<daohodac> after quiet => o
<daohodac> noacpi
<daohodac> enter
<daohodac> esc
<daohodac> b to boot
<daohodac> no save needed?
<somerville32> That won't save it
<daohodac> the noacpi has to be appended to the boot sequence or in the "kernel line"?
<somerville32> When you edit it at the boot screen, it only applies to that boot
<daohodac> I tried the vi qw too
<daohodac> yes, that is what i red.
<somerville32> IIRC, there are several different variations to try too
<daohodac> so, the noacpi is not the solution...
<daohodac> IIRC? what is it?
<somerville32> If I Remember Correctly
<daohodac> I'll try it after a night of reflexion, perhaps.
<daohodac> another question, i am root and i do startx. It is not a good way to work.
* somerville32 nods.
<somerville32> I agree.
<somerville32> How can you login in as root anyhow?
<daohodac> if I su - me and startx, i am not authorized. how to?
<daohodac> when I boot in text mode, I am root by default
<daohodac> when I am in xfce as root, I can't setup my system. it says: "the configuration could not be loaded, you are not allowed to access the system configuration. weird...
<kalikiana> Is there a Scite user in here? I wonder if I could have a vertical line to see where 80 characters are.
#xubuntu 2007-01-09
<Commander-Crowe> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<vidd_laptop> wb magic_ninja
<magic_ninja> whats up
<magic_ninja> playin some cs source and fighting with gf
<Commander-Crowe> !build-essentail
<magic_ninja> finally got steam working, but its in directx rendering and i needa figure out how to get it into software rendering
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about build-essentail - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Commander-Crowe> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<somerville32> !investigate > Commander-Crowe
<magic_ninja> !investigate > somerville32
<magic_ninja> lol
<somerville32> Please don't abuse the bot.
<magic_ninja> whats that do anyway?\
<somerville32> !investigate > magic_ninja
<magic_ninja> i was actually seeing what it did, but i didn't get anything
<vidd_laptop> !investigate > vidd_laptop
<kalikiana> so what does it do?
<vidd_laptop> <ubotu> To send answers to yourself, please use /msg instead of spamming the channel
<vidd_laptop> <ubotu> vidd_laptop wants you to know: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<magic_ninja> ohh, i get it, its like getting the bot to PM you so you can figure out problems and such
<magic_ninja> thats pretty nifty
<somerville32> :)
<kalikiana> (:
<magic_ninja> see somerville32 aren't ya glad you got me around to help ya out
<somerville32> :D
<kalikiana> 
<magic_ninja> man women...what do ya do?
<magic_ninja> i wonder if there is an xchat plugin for smilies, there should be
<kalikiana> I just remembered somone actually use a  (shi) as a smilie.
<magic_ninja> are you from asia or something/
<magic_ninja> germany?
<Commander-Crowe> somerville32, whats investigate?
<vidd_laptop> kalikiana, you a she?
<somerville32> Commander-Crowe, If you msg ubotu, you can pull up the factoids instead of paging them to the channel here :)
<magic_ninja> hmm...i'm having problems getting opengl to work with css anyone got any ideas, perhaps I should call valve tech support...i wonder if they would even be able to help
<Commander-Crowe> ok
<kalikiana> I'm from Germany, not Asia. And I'm male. :)
* vidd_laptop saw magic_ninja refer to kalikiana as "woman"
* kalikiana is actually a Hawaiian name which would be Christian.
<kalikiana> Many people in IRC assume the trailing 'a' to indicate feminine.
* vidd_laptop always assumes ALL ppl in chat are male...even the ones CLAIMING to be otherwise
<somerville32> lol
<kalikiana> *g
<somerville32> Anyhows...
<somerville32> :] 
<somerville32> So, who is on Edgy?
* vidd_laptop had an uncomfortable meet some years ago....[shutter] 
* vidd_laptop is on edgy
<magic_ninja> me
* kalikiana is on edgy of course.
<magic_ninja> i didn't upgrade to fiesty yet, i have had alot of people tell me its kinda unstable like adema
<vidd_laptop> somerville32, you still on feisty?
<somerville32> Yup
<somerville32> Hey. I have an idea. Lets all go visit #xubuntu-offtopic and talk about what we'd like to see in Feisty, ok? I'll listen to all your ideas :)
<kalikiana> He's *still* on feisty? *g
<somerville32> vidd_laptop, nah, I've upgraded giddy goat already (7.10)
* kalikiana wanders to #xubuntu-offtopic
<magic_ninja> vidd_laptop: no sir you didn't
<magic_ninja> i got an old 500mhz laptop i think ima do a lfs, would you guys say its helpful for learning?
<SmoothOp> yeah
<magic_ninja> i want to be a network admin, preferably a linux network admin, and a good one at that
<SmoothOp> oh
<magic_ninja> so i figure lfs would help alot
<magic_ninja> ohh well i'm off to play some css, but i was wondering how i can renice it so it will run at like -15 or so?
<Commander-Crowe> how do I stop iptables?
<Commander-Crowe> services iptables stop doesn't work
<vidd_laptop> load firestarter
<vidd_laptop> it is a firewall program
<Commander-Crowe> this is non-gui
* vidd_laptop does not know a firewall configuration program the is CLI based
<vidd_laptop> =[
<vidd_laptop> wb Crazy_Man
<magic_ninja> i think i'm going to upgrade to fiesty
<magic_ninja> you guys got any ideas/reccomendations/concerns?
<vidd_laptop> back up your system
<vidd_laptop> oh! and pray!
<vidd_laptop> =] 
<magic_ninja> perhaps just a backports repo
<MagicFab> magic_ninja, upgrading is risky / uses lots of bandwidth at this time - feisty only has one beta out. You will be updating a lot everyday
<MagicFab> why dont you try it within a virtual machine ?
<magic_ninja> good idea
<MagicFab> you know how to use qemu ?
<magic_ninja> actually thinking backport, i just want the .9 nvidia drivers
<magic_ninja> and i have no problem installing them from nvidia's website
<magic_ninja> in the mean time ima go play some choppy css
<magic_ninja> have fun guys, MagicFab thank you for the advice
<MagicFab> magic_ninja, and report back here by 9AM :)
<magic_ninja> lol
<magic_ninja> can't i work at 4am
<atarinox> hi can somebody help me with a hardware issue, or recommend a channel for hardware troubleshooting?
<vidd_laptop> what iss you having?
<magic_ninja> atarinox: this one
<magic_ninja> atarinox: #ubuntu, they are all good, but #ubuntu is a high traffic channel so i reccomend trying this one first so you don't have to read 5 lines to find your answer
<atarinox> my first pc build booted up first time, and we turned it off and tried a 2nd boot, and now can't get any display
<atarinox> does it sound like my motherboard is fried?
<magic_ninja> atarinox: doubtful
<magic_ninja> atarinox: do you get any beeps from your mobo?
<atarinox> no beeps
<magic_ninja> onboard graphics?
<atarinox> we didnt change anything, just rebooted and no display
<atarinox> no, it's a pci-e vid card
<atarinox> no integrated
<magic_ninja> is the tower coming on?
<atarinox> yeah powers up just fine. also, when we have the cd-rom hooked up to the ide on the mobo, it won't open. but when its just powered on w/ no ide hooked up it opens just fine
<vidd_laptop> do you have power lights on your tower?
<atarinox> yeah powers up fine, fans and lights
<vidd_laptop> lights on keyboard?
<magic_ninja> try the monitor on a different computer, start with trouble shooting the cheapest parts first
<magic_ninja> do you have any display at all?
<atarinox> yeah monitor is working alright....no display on the tower
<vidd_laptop> lol "cheepest" he says
<vidd_laptop> sounds like a display card issue....
<vidd_laptop> is the moniter jack plugged in tight, and is the display adapter in the slot proper and tight?
<atarinox> what about that cd-rom issue though? what do you think about that/
<atarinox> yeah the card's in tight, and hte monitor cable is as well
<atarinox> worked fine the first time, got a display. then the 2nd try nothing
<atarinox> which is what makes me think it's a mobo issue
<vidd_laptop> im going to recomend something a little drastic:
<atarinox> haha uh oh
<vidd_laptop> you know how to reset the bios on the motherboard?
<atarinox> no...
<vidd_laptop> tower right?
<atarinox> yeah
<atarinox> how can we reset the bios w/ no display?
<vidd_laptop> the easiest way is to pull the power cord and remove the battery on the motherboard
<vidd_laptop> power on the mobo (you will not see anything, but the resisters will discharge)
<atarinox> and hten just replace it?
<vidd_laptop> then replace the battery and the power cord
<vidd_laptop> its easier then searching for the "clear cmos" jumper
<atarinox> ok
<atarinox> trying it now
<vidd_laptop> and you wont fry the board by forgetting to reset the jumper
<atarinox> then just replace the battery and psu cord and power up?
<vidd_laptop> yep
<atarinox> yeah still nothing
<vidd_laptop> you did try to powwer up without the battery and power cord right?
<atarinox> we didnt make any changes to the bios
<atarinox> yeah
<vidd_laptop> you have a spare display card?
<atarinox> no thats the problem...we've got all agp vid cards and no agp slot on the new mobo
<atarinox> but this cd-rom thing is what makes me think it's the motherboard...is there another reason the cd-rom wouldnt work if hooked up to the IDE, but would work if disconnected IDE and just hooked up to the psu
<vidd_laptop> yes...the ribbon could be on backards
<atarinox> well the ribbons pins only allow it to go on one way
<atarinox> we've got the blue end hooked up to mobo
<vidd_laptop> or it could be telling the mobo it is the same as another device on the same ribbon....
<vidd_laptop> you have one device per ribbon?
<atarinox> only one IDE ribbon and one device hooked up to it
<atarinox> the hard drive is sata
<atarinox> and no other devices
<vidd_laptop> you have another mobo that can use that display card?
<atarinox> nope
<vidd_laptop> did you get the mobo @ a store or online?
<atarinox> newegg
<vidd_laptop> and the display?
<atarinox> display card on newegg as well
<atarinox> monitor has just been sitting around forever
<atarinox> works though
<vidd_laptop> we have eliminated the monitor as the issue
<atarinox> haha
<atarinox> yes
<vidd_laptop> remove the cd....
<vidd_laptop> boot system.....
<atarinox> yeah tried that
<atarinox> no display
<vidd_laptop> can you get the keyboard lights to repond to num lock and cap lock?
<atarinox> havent tried hooking up a keyboard yet
<vidd_laptop> *slaps forehead*
<atarinox> actually, maybe they did....i think theyre giving up though, calling newegg and telling them it's a problem with the motherboard
<magic_ninja> atarinox: ohh, you mean you just build this?
<atarinox> yeah
<magic_ninja> did you buy mobo proc ram and case as one or separate
<atarinox> everything separate
<atarinox> but it booted up fine the first time...which is strange
<atarinox> then we tried rebooting to get into bios and nothing
<magic_ninja> atarinox: your comp has a mind of its own
<atarinox> haha
<atarinox> luckily it's not mine
<atarinox> a friend's building it
<PuMpErNiCkLe> What brand motherboard is it?
<magic_ninja> atarinox: you may have shocked something if the case is open, but if you don't get beeps then its probably not a tower issue, do you have a spare gc to put in it?
<atarinox> biostar T-series
<atarinox> no, we'd need a pci vid card and all our spares are agp...no agp slot on the mobo
<vidd_laptop> *wave* maxamillion
<maxamillion> hi hi
<somerville32> Hi
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> I just rebooted for the first time since upgrading to Feisty
<somerville32> Totally hosed, lol
<somerville32> I just get "GRUB"
<vidd_laptop> ouch!
* somerville32 gets hacking.
<vidd_laptop> like i say hack till it hurts... i mean WORKS!!!
<kalikiana> somerville32: What was your uptime?
<vidd_laptop> looks like 3 minutes now!
<vidd_laptop> =] 
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> 4 days
<somerville32> Ok
<somerville32> Reinstalled grub and reconfigured it
<somerville32> lets go see if I fixed the problem :)
* somerville32 waves.
<somerville32> Wish me luck :)
<maxamillion> somerville32: good luck
* maxamillion signed on just to help triage this ;)
<magic_ninja> if i enable packports should i disable the others?
<maxamillion> magic_ninja: no
<Commander-Crowe> is it dapper or drapper?
<kalikiana> dapper
<kalikiana> (drake)
<Commander-Crowe> whats the command to check for disk space?
<Commander-Crowe> dh -r?
<kalikiana> no
<Commander-Crowe> no?
<TheSheep> du -h
<kalikiana> dh doesn't exist with my installation
<TheSheep> df -h
<TheSheep> du is for a single direcotry, df is for partitions
<TheSheep> disk usage and disk free, respectively
<maxamillion> <3 df
<Commander-Crowe> how od i undo a aptitude install dist-upgrade?
<Przemcio78> i like xubuntu logout screen
<maxamillion> Commander-Crowe: you don't
<Przemcio78> how to obtain such in other distro?
<Commander-Crowe> haha
<Commander-Crowe> ran out of space
<Commander-Crowe> welll.he did
<maxamillion> Commander-Crowe: well ... you could try sudo aptitude clean and redo it in hopes it would resolve itself, but i really don't think it is possible to revert backwards
<Commander-Crowe> nope
<Commander-Crowe> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Commander-Crowe> I need help
<Commander-Crowe> I ran sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Commander-Crowe> nothing happened
<maxamillion> Commander-Crowe: did you run "sudo dpkg --configur ... nvm
<Commander-Crowe> I jsut got error
<maxamillion> Commander-Crowe: awesome
<Commander-Crowe> I know
<maxamillion> Commander-Crowe: is the system usable?
<Commander-Crowe> I'm os proud
<Commander-Crowe> no
<Commander-Crowe> not anymore
<Commander-Crowe> how about
<Commander-Crowe> sudo dpkg reconfigure apt-get
<Commander-Crowe> or
<maxamillion> live cd, backup files ... re-install ... it would probably be the quickest and easiest way
<Commander-Crowe> sudo dpkg --configure apt-get -a
<cilkay> How do I add another language to Keyboard Layout Switcher?
<maxamillion> !keyboard-layout
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keyboard-layout - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<maxamillion> bah!
<maxamillion> cilkay: just a moment, lemme get you a link
<cilkay> thanks
<somerville32> No luck :(
<maxamillion> somerville32: i sorry
<somerville32> I got grub to work again
<somerville32> but now I got "File not found" errors
<somerville32> Wait a tick!
* somerville32 hacks some more.
<maxamillion> somerville32: not to side track from what you are currently working on, but i remember you posting a link about switching language packs for the keyboard layout and now i can't find it ... do you remember where it is? ... cilkay needs it
<somerville32> There is an applet
<cilkay> maxamillion: I found something and will try it. http://ubuntu.sabza.org/2006/10/13/xubuntu-easily-switch-keyboard-layout/
<somerville32> Right click, add applet
<somerville32> Keyboard switcher
<somerville32> or something like that
<cilkay> No, that applet doesn't allow you to add new languages.
<maxamillion> cilkay: yeah, that sounds about right
<maxamillion> ok, i gotta run ... bbl
<somerville32> cilkay: Install them :] 
* somerville32 has so nailed his issue.
<somerville32> They were pointing to /boot/<file>
<somerville32> but I have a seperate partition for my boot files
<somerville32> so when in grub, no need for the /boot/ part
* somerville32 hopes it will work.
<cilkay> Installing them apparently involves modifying xorg.conf
* cilkay doing that now
<cilkay> Done. Added "fr" to Option XkbLayout
<Jester45> whats the ati driver
<Jester45> fglrx?
<Jester45> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<vidd_laptop> Jester45, yes
<Jester45> oo
<Jester45> i know what i did wrong
<vidd_laptop> im slow
<Jester45> didnt install it
<Jester45> its xorg-drivers-fglrx right?
<vidd_laptop> somethin like that
<Jester45> its juts driver not drivers
<vidd_laptop> wb somerville32
<somerville32> :)
<vidd_laptop> you should join us in offtopic
* somerville32 is back on Xubuntu :)
<Jester45> vidd_laptop: also could you tell me what my hostname was when i join was it regular  or somthing like blahblah.blahblah.youwishyourlikeme
<Commander|away> bye all
<vidd_laptop> Jester45, n=ryan@dsl-193-91.jax.centurytel.net
<Jester45> darn
<Jester45> how do you get a custom one
<Jester45> o well i dont care that much
<vidd_laptop> no clue
<cellofellow> I'm having some trouble with GTK Themes.
<cellofellow> When I installed MurrinaBlue2 from xfce-look.org, everything is rather olive-drab and brown. Not really attractive.
<somerville32> lol
<cellofellow> how do I fix that?
<magic_ninja> if i enable packports should i disable the others?
<somerville32> packports?
<magic_ninja> *b
<cellofellow> I know there's a big discussion in -offtopic, but I'd like some advice on GTK Themes. I want something that ISN'T brown.
<atarinox> any good games for ubuntu?
<atarinox> maybe something online
<somerville32> !forums | atarinox
<ubotu> atarinox: The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<magic_ninja> hey somerville32 i added a backports repo, i believe the new nvidia driver is on there, what command would i use to install it?
<somerville32> apt-get update
<somerville32> apt-get upgrade
<magic_ninja> somer the backports doesn't have the new cards im pretty sure
<magic_ninja> lsmod | grep nvidia?
<cellofellow> so, what do I do about brown GTK?
<TheSheep> cellofellow: try Murrine Cappucino ;)
<cellofellow> I don't want brown. I have MurrinaBlue2 and it's brown and olive drab.
<cellofellow> cleanice is at least nuetral.
<TheSheep> cellofellow: Industrial is nice and light
<cellofellow> yes, I've use that.
<TheSheep> cellofellow: Murrine Graphite is all gray
<cellofellow> but brown edges and highlightes are still there.
<TheSheep> no
<TheSheep> unless you have something broken
<TheSheep> MurrineEalm is all green and ornage :D
<TheSheep> pretty cold though
<cellofellow> mabywell, I'll see what's up.
<cellofellow> TheSheep: in this screenshot: http://cellofellow.homelinux.net/ubuntu/Screenshot-2.png, there's still little brown borders around buttons, and the highlights around selections are brown.
<cellofellow> TheSheep: ?
<troyr23> How do I disable force file checks?  Cause my hard drive has corrupt sectors.  And now my pc is in a loop of "hard drive contains errors won't boot"
<somerville32> When do you get that error?
<troyr23> I just turned the thing on and it was like "/hda has been mounted 37 times without being checked, force file check"
<troyr23> And it found errors not it won't start up without saying it found errors last scan and its trying again
<troyr23> Its a laptop and i have no idea how to replace the HDD in it
<somerville32> Just press crtl + alt + c
<TheSheep> cellofellow: looks like outdoors theme :/
<cellofellow> it's grey.
<cellofellow> so why?
<TheSheep> cellofellow: check your .gtkrc and .gtkrc-2
<cellofellow> k
<cellofellow> which is...?
<TheSheep> cellofellow: ~/.gtkrc
<cellofellow> not there
<troyr23> nothing happens when I hit ctrl + alt + C
<TheSheep> cellofellow: ~/.gtkrc-2.0
<cellofellow> they aren't in ~/
<troyr23> [17179666.504000]  Buffer I/O errpr pm device hda1. locial block 230442
<TheSheep> cellofellow: the yare hidden files
<cellofellow> I know that.
<troyr23> now it saying that fsck of the root filesystem has failed.  minal must be performed then the system restarts.
<TheSheep> minal?
<cellofellow> wait, they are there but not showing even when I say show hidden files in thunar
<troyr23> AM I going to have to reinstall xubuntu to get acces s to my pc again or can anyone help me cancel the pcs doing a forece file check on startup
<cellofellow> huh. my .gtkrc-2.0 file does say outdoors
<TheSheep> cellofellow: comment that out
<TheSheep> cellofellow: you probably used some gtk theme switcher
<TheSheep> cellofellow: that put it in there
<cellofellow> the xfce one. this has KDE comments in it. I originally installed Kubuntu then switched.
<TheSheep> hah
<TheSheep> ever wondered how there is a qt engine for gtk, but no gtk engine for qt?
<cellofellow> I would sure like a GTK for QT.
<cellofellow> how do I apply an editted .gtkrc file?
<cellofellow> .gtkrc-2.0
<TheSheep> cellofellow: just swithc the theme using theme switcher
<cellofellow> k
<cellofellow> ok, just deleted that file and used the switcher to fix it. Now it works.
<kalikiana> Any way to theme apps seperately?
<kalikiana> Like XChat has another theme than Gaim?
<cellofellow> why? whatever happened to consistency?
<kalikiana> I want to see - if it's possible - if it's any fun or useful. :)
<cellofellow> I don't know.
<kalikiana> I wouldn't really do that with more than tow apps for long.
<kalikiana> I tend to forget about theme changes after a week anyway.
<TheSheep> kalikiana: see the gtk theme tutorial on art.gnome.org
<TheSheep> kalikiana: it is possible to even style a single button in a single app differently
<troyr23> Is there a way to turn off its thing that it will force file check the hard drive after like 37 or whatever mounts?
<cellofellow> I settled on IndustrialTango. I didn't like the murrina widgets, to blocky.
<TheSheep> troyr23: yes, replace the '1 0' in /etc/fstab with '0 0'
<TheSheep> troyr23: or use tune2fs
<kalikiana> TheSheep: you were faster than me with typing :(
<kalikiana> TheSheep: thx for the link, i found it
<troyr23> does the install usually freeze at 77%
<troyr23> I decided to reinstlal
<troyr23> cause i couldn't figure out how to edit anything
<kalikiana> it happens, but not necesserily every time you try.
<kalikiana> s/necesserily/hopefully
<somerville32> How much ram do you have?
<TheSheep> troyr23: if it's livecd, then it will freeze if you have less than 192MB ram
<TheSheep> troyr23: use alternate cd instead
<TheSheep> troyr23: if it's the alternate cd, then it probably generates anthy dictionary
<TheSheep> troyr23: you can skip that step by switching to a second terminal and killing ti
<TheSheep> it
<cellofellow> TheSheep: I've wondered how I can make the buttons that are embedded in webpages in firefox look better. Use the native GTK widgets.
<cellofellow> Can I do that?
<troyr23> I put the xubuntu cd in and told it to format and reinstall .  it has 256mb of ram
<TheSheep> cellofellow: no, but you can style them with css or use images
<cellofellow> ok
<cellofellow> CSS is one thing on the "Code to Learn" list.
<TheSheep> cellofellow: all the normal properties work -- border, background, color, etc.
<cellofellow> yeah, ok.
<TheSheep> cellofellow: you must remember though that not all browsers allow to style the buttons, so use it for nicer buttons but don't rely on it
<cellofellow> I thought you meant I could set my browser's general CSS settings for nicer buttons.
<TheSheep> cellofellow: that's possible too, although I can't imagine a design that'd look good on all pages and backgrounds
<cellofellow> yeah, ok. It's just when I use Konqueror or Opera or even Explorer (in XP) the buttons look a little better.
<TheSheep> cellofellow: depends on the page
<TheSheep> cellofellow: but they do look better on average
<somerville32> Opera has ugly widgets
<cellofellow> firefox's are just generic gray squares.
<TheSheep> somerville32: no, you just didn't configure your qt
<TheSheep> somerville32: took me a month to make opera look good
<TheSheep> somerville32: including installing and unistalling kde just to enable font hinting
<cellofellow> geez.
<cellofellow> I have only 2 Qt apps. Scribus and Eric3, and they are so annoyingly out of place. Would look great in KDE but are just strange looking in XFCE.
<TheSheep> cellofellow: install the polymer theme for qt, and match the colors with your theme using qtconfig
<cellofellow> polymer ok
<cellofellow> I can't find the polymer qt theme with apt-cache
<TheSheep> I think I got it from kde-looks
<cellofellow> ok
<TheSheep> http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Gnomeish_QT_apps
<TheSheep> here's a howto :)
<cellofellow> cool
<TheSheep> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=27968
<cellofellow> oh, I wish Xming had better fonts. Even with the extra fonts package installed things sure look crappy.
<cellofellow> Xming == Windows X Server
<TheSheep> cellofellow: I always use dejavu
<TheSheep> cellofellow: if *they* look bad, then your hinting is broken
<cellofellow> Well, I don't know what really works with this server. XDMCP works fine, and some fonts look OK. The terminal is tiny. The hinting and stuff might be broken. I know GL does NOT work.
<TheSheep> cellofellow: for terminal I recommend the excellent Terminus font
<cellofellow> that included?
<cellofellow> well, my X server, the windows one, only has like 100 fonts.
<cellofellow> or less
<kalikiana> Why are you using an X on Windows anyway?
<cellofellow> I use xdmcp to thin-client connect to my computer. I'm on my mom's laptop now, but using my desktop.
<TheSheep> cellofellow: here's a ttf for download http://www.is-vn.bg/hamster/jimmy-en.html
<cellofellow> ah crap. scribus exited with a font error.
<cellofellow> maybe it'll work with xorg on the desktop
<cellofellow> well, gnight
<Protopath> Does gaim not allow the command "/stats p"?
<somerville32> Protopath, It doesn't allow for a lot of stuf
<somerville32> Protopath, I recommend installing xchat from universe
<emdash> http://www.ocf.berkeley.edu/~brandon/wifi.html
<emdash> if anyone is interested
<emdash> it's a wifi configuration tool i've written
<maxamillion> emdash: i like that alot ... not to be a jerk, but it reminds me of wifi-radar
<emdash> it's not really the same thing
<emdash> i can see why you would think that
<emdash> i've tried wifi-radar, but it's really not my cup of tea
<maxamillion> fair enough ... it functions for what i use it for, but its not the best
<emdash> really, it's a front end for a mapping scheme
<emdash> and the gui allows you to tune the mapping scheme if your circumstances change
<maxamillion> oh, that's interesting
<emdash> the listing is not what ap's your card sees, but which ap's the scheme will automatically try when you raise the interface
<maxamillion> emdash: you should make a sourceforge project or something and open source it ... bet you could get a MOTU to package it and put it in the repositories
<emdash> hm
<emdash> i dunno much about how to do that. i wrote the script during finals week and i've been kindof beta-testing it for myself
<maxamillion> emdash: well that's cool
<emdash> my roomate suggested freshmeat
<maxamillion> freshmeat doesn't host projects, just indexes them
<emdash> yeah
<emdash> i actually want to add a wifi-radar style access point chooser
<maxamillion> would make some users more happy ... people enjoy the access point chooser, i personally don't care ... but then again, i wouldn't mind using iwconfig if i needed to
<emdash> yeah
<emdash> sometimes that's just what you have to do
<emdash> and i understand that
<emdash> but i spent a lot of time rpeating the same commands over and over
<emdash> so i wrote a mapping scheme
<emdash> then i noticed i spent a lot of time editing /etc/network/interfaces
<maxamillion> yeah, repeating of commands generally makes me just write a script
<maxamillion> something simple like a series of commands, just wrap them in a bash script and execute all in a row with one command ... makes me smile
<emdash> =)
<emdash> well i understand  the debian-style network configuration stuff
<emdash> so i started there
<emdash> at the time i didn't now you could do things like ifup eth1=blah
<maxamillion> debian-style? ... wasn't aware there was a debian style of network config
<emdash> i'm not sure how prevelant the /etc/network/interfaces and ifup/down system are
<emdash> but i assume at least the format of /etc/network/interfaces is debian-specific
<maxamillion> yeah .. ifup/ifdown is pretty linux-wide accross alot of distros and i am not too sure about other distros use of /etc/network/interfaces
* maxamillion has used debain/debian-child distros exclusively for roughly 7 years so his concept of other distros is lacking
<emdash> same
<emdash> although i've been only using debian-based stuff for a maybe 3 years
<emdash> 3 or 4
<emdash> i didn't really start using wifi until i bought my t43
<maxamillion> eh ... time is relative ;)
<maxamillion> whoa!!! you have an IBM T43?
<emdash> yah
* maxamillion drools
<emdash> i dunno
<emdash> my friend's t42 has a better quake3 framerate
<maxamillion> i have an older iBookG4  ... its nice, but there isn't alot of support for PowerPC ... no flash, no java, etc.
<emdash> something about the quasi-sata disk system really wreaks havoc with linux
<emdash> yeah
<emdash> that's what stopped me from buying a mac back then
<emdash> but then the core-duo came out, and apple switched over
<emdash> and now i'm hitting myself over the head
<maxamillion> yeah ... i was given this as a high school graduation gift, i ran OS X for a long time but once the broadcom bcm43xx went beta i switched it
<emdash> my last mac was the gaphite ibook g3
<emdash> it was horrible
<emdash> i couldn't open it to upgrade the hardrive
<maxamillion> meh
<emdash> and i was stuck with this tiny 9gig piece of crap, a 66mhz ram bus
<emdash> and the lousy onboard ati graphic card which still isn't fully-supported under linux
<maxamillion> lol ... well i have a 60gb hdd in my iBook and i haven't used 5
<emdash> i've got 30 gigs of music etc
<maxamillion> ah ... mine has an ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 ... its alright
<emdash> which is a small fraction of what my linux friends used
<emdash> *use
<emdash> my roomate had a 400gb raid
<maxamillion> nice
<maxamillion> i don't do much media ... just code and net
<emdash> mostly same
<emdash> i'm much more interested in motorcycles these days
<somerville32> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<somerville32> /dev/hdc3              22G   17G  4.5G  79% /
<somerville32> varrun                126M  124K  126M   1% /var/run
<somerville32> varlock               126M  4.0K  126M   1% /var/lock
<somerville32> procbususb             10M   68K   10M   1% /proc/bus/usb
<somerville32> udev                   10M   68K   10M   1% /dev
<somerville32> devshm                126M     0  126M   0% /dev/shm
<maxamillion> well i don't even code much anymore, just for school ... i get burnt out and rarely want to in my spare time, but i am trying to fix that
<somerville32> /dev/hdc2              74M   38M   32M  55% /boot
<somerville32> /dev/hda1             3.0G  1.5G  1.6G  49% /media/drive2
<somerville32> /dev/hdc1              15G   14G  945M  94% /media/windows
<maxamillion> !flood
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<somerville32> :D
<maxamillion> :P
<emdash> =P
<emdash> so you figured out /exec -o i see
<somerville32> indeed
<somerville32> :] 
<maxamillion> emdash: somerville32 is part of what i will call the "Xubuntu Staff" ... just felt like being goofy ;)
* maxamillion is a member as well ...
<emdash> ah i see
<emdash> i really like what you guys have done
<emdash> i used debian/sarge for a while
<somerville32> maxamillion, is like an honorary team member *atleast*
<maxamillion> i had to put it in quotes because we are completely community based, but we are staff because we work hard at what we do
<maxamillion> lol, awww thank you thank you
<emdash> but got really tired of having to pretty much replace key parts of the system with backports
* somerville32 thinks maxamillion should apply to xubuntu-team
<maxamillion> somerville32 runs the show and don't let him tell you otherwise
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> maxamillion makes that up
<somerville32> I don't do much at all
<maxamillion> we didn't have the last development meeting because you weren't there to direct it
<somerville32> xD
<somerville32> I think you guys were just too lazy and were looking for an excuse ;] 
<maxamillion> emdash: i ran debian for a long time but i moved to xubuntu for my desktops ... its just easier for alot of things ...
<maxamillion> somerville32: i wasn't there ... work called
<somerville32> The next meeting is the 20th btw
<emdash> my desktop still has debian/sarge on it, but it's more of a media machine
<emdash> i don't use it much because it's in a different city from the one in which I live
<emdash> =P
<somerville32> :] 
<emdash> so my t43 is my main machine
<maxamillion> emdash: ahhh ... my servers run debian, my desktops run xubuntu because they used to run debian+xfce and this is just easier
<emdash> definitely
<emdash> i remember i spent an entire weekend compiling kernels trying to figure out the exact options which would let me use firegl + aipiix + suspend 2 disk
<emdash> but then i found out how dismal opengl performance was, and i gave up on firegl
<emdash> plus having distractions around doesn't really make for a good GPA
<maxamillion> emdash: yeah ... debian is good for alot of things, but i think (x|k|ed)ubuntu is basically everything that the debian-desktop project wanted to accomplish but without worrying about being strict to the "debian code of conduct"
<emdash> yeah
<maxamillion> lol ... yeah, distractions aren't good ...
<emdash> i understand what they are tring to do, but it's not really not imporant to me
<emdash> i don't need 100% gpl compatibility on my laptop
<maxamillion> yeah, it used to be to me ... i love debian and will always run it or atleast a debian derived operating system because i am crazy for apt ...
<emdash> it makes sense to have ubuntu focus on the user-friendliness and debian focus on the freeness
<maxamillion> i actually have the red debian swirl tattooed on my body
<emdash> if only they would have a tighter release schedule
<emdash> hm
<emdash> i think the debian logo should be the swirl on a tube top stretched over big boobs
<maxamillion> lol
<emdash> not that i'm sexist
<maxamillion> lol
* emdash is bisexual in fact
<somerville32> :)
* somerville32 ushers maxamillion and emdash into #xubuntu-offtopic
<maxamillion> that's cool .... not my cup of tea, but i'm not gonna judge
<emdash> sorry
<maxamillion> rgr ...
<emdash> i didn't realize this pint of lagunitas as 9.9% aclchohol until i'd drunk half of it
<maxamillion> lol
<somerville32> emdash: We can't continue the conversation until you join -offtopic :P
<sunexplodes> anybody awake in here, i have a weird one
<emdash> okay
<emdash> a few of us
<maxamillion> sunexplodes: shoot
<sunexplodes> fantastic. okay, I am using xubuntu, but i typically use nautilus as a file browser. now, i've figured out that to change file associations, i need to do it in thunar. but today, i've opened thunar, and the fonts are all SO small that i can't read them at all.
<sunexplodes> this is the case in thunar alone, not in any other xfce apps.
<maxamillion> yeah, that is a little strange ... it _might_ have something to do with nautilus, but i doubt it does
<somerville32> Wasn't there a font issue on the ml?
<sunexplodes> sorry, on the ml?
<somerville32> mailing list
<somerville32> :] 
<sunexplodes> oh, i see
<maxamillion> somerville32: there might have been ... can't remember
<sunexplodes> also, i should note that this issue has just appeared today. thunar was normal yesterday.
<somerville32> sunexplodes, Try rebooting?
<sunexplodes> yeah, already did that.. haha.  Sadly, the problem remains. Is there a config file somewhere that would contain font size values that i could edit?
<somerville32> .gtkrc or something like that
<sunexplodes> hmm.. any idea where that would be located? home folder?
<somerville32> Yup :)
<sunexplodes> cool. lemme check that out.
<sunexplodes> hmm.. no such luck, sadly. just have a .gtkrc-1.2-gnome2, and it's got nothing good in it. thanks anyway.
<somerville32> You could try reinstalling Thunar
<maxamillion> sudo aptitude purge thunar
<maxamillion> sudo aptitude install thunar
<maxamillion> the purge command will remove all config files along with it, hopefully removing the config file that has your fonts borked
<sunexplodes> sounds like as good a plan as any. Thanks muchly.
<maxamillion> no problem :)
<[lmt] _lucas> hello
<[lmt] _lucas> I've got a strange problem with xfce on 6.06
<[lmt] _lucas> there are a couple posts with similar problems in the forums but no answers
<[lmt] _lucas> it logs in, there's the splash screen but nothing happens afterwards
<[lmt] _lucas> deleting .config didn't help
<[lmt] _lucas> any suggestions?
<amorphous_> sorry to be a pain, but does anyone know the name of the pt cups viewing app? I can get it throught he apps menu, but cant find out the name???? I've apropos'd & apt-cached & googled till it hurts...
<amorphous_> :9
<amorphous_> :(
<kalikiana> amorphous: What app exactly is it?
<amorphous_> it's a print queue manager in x
<kalikiana> amorphous: Try /usr/share/applications
<amorphous_> it came with the cupsys-pt package
<kalikiana> Search for the app in that folder, open it with mousepad and look for 'exec'
<amorphous_> Hey!!!
<amorphous_> that's one to remember - the /usr/share/applications
<kalikiana> :)
<amorphous_> thank you kalikiana  - it was...
<amorphous_> and now I feel a bit silly...
<amorphous_> pt
<amorphous_> lol
<kalikiana> amorphous: You can even modify these files or add your own.
<kalikiana> It's not silly not to know any folder :P
<amorphous_> so it would seem.... i couldn't find that info - can't access it with r-click or anything...
<amorphous_> well... now I DO know ;)
<amorphous_> thanks kalikiana
<kalikiana> no problem
<quad3datwork2> just installed 6.10, during bootup there is no splash/status screen... i dont' think this is normal...
<kalikiana> there should indeed be a splash unless you don't have 'splash' in your boot parameters
<quad3datwork2> let me check menu.lst
<Gosty> Hi! I need to add to my .bashrc file a command which actualize the time, because i have low battery :). Now i have it in Applications/System/Date
<Gosty> any ideas?
<Maximilian1st> could this help you out? http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/7385
<troyr23> OK.  I finally got my xubuntu to reinstall after that crap last night.  Now then.......
<troyr23> Where do i go again to disable the option that after like 37 or so mounts of /hda that it won't do that "forcing a file check" thing
<troyr23> I thought you said something in /ect/ to change something from 10 to 00 or something
<TheSheep> troyr23: in /etc/fstab
<Gosty> Maximilianlst: i can see it in the link. but i need the command to actualize time
<TheSheep> troyr23: you have a line like this:
<TheSheep> /dev/hda7       /               ext3     defaults        0       1
<TheSheep> change it into line like this
<TheSheep> /dev/hda7       /               ext3     defaults        0       0
<troyr23> hmm I opened it and it shows 00.  is that cause I did a clean install?
<TheSheep> no idea
<troyr23> hmm i found one of them that is a 0 1
<troyr23> default,errors=remount -ro 0 1
<Commander-Crowe> hello
<Commander-Crowe> anyone here?
* Maximilian1st and the other users are hiding away from Commander-Crowe 
<Commander-Crowe> haha
<Maximilian1st> :-p
* TheSheep crawls under a rock
<Commander-Crowe> !checksum
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about checksum - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Maximilian1st> Hi Commander-Crowe  I'm leaving to be back later, you'll find help here, sometime soon...
<Commander-Crowe> !md5s
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about md5s - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<troyr23> Hey I gtg.  i'll be back later to see if I can figure out what i'm trying to get this thing to not repeat that action again
<Podpalacz> hi
<Podpalacz> 7.04 will have shit it ?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Wow, nice typo.
<janimo> anyone with PPPOE/ADSL connection around? I'd like help testing the pppoeconf GUI
<janimo> as I do not have pppoe it's not easy
<janimo> anyone with pppoe willing too test out a new .deb?
<CharAttack> Help!
<CharAttack> The installation of the kernel failed
<CharAttack> "Connection reset by peer"
<CharAttack> I've chosen several kernels and mirrors
<CharAttack> What's wrong?
<CharAttack> the rest of the components of the base system were downloaded
<CharAttack> Hello?
<TheSheep> CharAttack: you're not using the cd? which method of installation are you using exactly?
<CharAttack> "minicd"
<CharAttack> my cd-drive is crap, it always somehow gets asleep during the installation
<TheSheep> CharAttack: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD  <-- this?
<CharAttack> with the online installation there were no hangs
<CharAttack> thats right 6.06
<TheSheep> CharAttack: have you tried to use a different mirror?
<CharAttack> yes, my own german, the US-one and the "no"-one without country-prefix (manually entered)
<TheSheep> wierd :(
<TheSheep> CharAttack: is there any more verbose error message? maybe you cant pastebin it somewhere?
<CharAttack> in fact, they're not the same errors every time
<CharAttack> the error is thrown by apt-get, that it couldn't get this linux-image thing
<CharAttack> it says i shall try apt-get update, but apt-get isn't installed in the install system
<CharAttack> the reason is "Error reading from server - read (104 Connection reset by peer) [any ip] 
<CharAttack> nothing else
<TheSheep> :/
<TheSheep> CharAttack: looks like either a problem on the server's side (unlike) or with your network connection
<TheSheep> CharAttack: mybe there is some kind of filetring somewhere
<Maximilian1st> Hi all.
<Maximilian1st> Does anyone here know how to bind Xorg's session log to an unused screen like F8 or F12?
<CharAttack> @TheSheep: I can't see why. I had never problems with my network connection. Especially not in the first 80% percent of the installation
<CharAttack> How much disk space does the base installation need?
<CharAttack> I only have a 1.6 GB partition, but I think this should be enough at least for the "base system"
<Maximilian1st> CharAttack, probably more than that
<TheSheep> CharAttack: not sure, never looked, the full install is just below 3GB
<TheSheep> CharAttack: but the installer needs additional space to unpack the files
<CharAttack> do you know where the installer stores the .deb files?
<Soccrmastr> guys how can I start up XFCE from the command line?
<Maximilian1st> startxfce4
<Soccrmastr> I was updating Xubuntu from 6.06 to 6.0 and left iton vernight, got back and theres the screensaver on, so i put in my password says its wrong I tried several times, made sure it wasnt caps locks, then clicked new login underneat there. the XFCE restarted, and then when I tried to log in from there a warning message came up, but all the words were blocks, and all the button choices were...
<Soccrmastr> ...blocks so I chose the one on the left then it logged me in. I opened terminal did lsd_release -a said I have 6.10 edgy so I went to restart, restarted the computer GRUB loads all the other crap loads, then the XFCE loading screen comes up. Then it closes and just a blank screen where I can type.
<Soccrmastr> then when I hold down power to shut off I get on that screen some errors, then the XFCE loading screen comes back up and the system shuts down
<Soccrmastr> so I just started up in recovery mode, and ran startxfce4
<Soccrmastr> and it worked
<Soccrmastr> so now when I restart the comp normal, same thing it doesnt work
<grazie> Soccrmastr: in recovery mode you are root
<Soccrmastr> so you think its not starting up because Im not root?
<TheSheep> it probably created some files as root, and now they can't be created from user
<Soccrmastr> so, any help on how I can fix this?
<grazie> worth trying to reset your username password in recovery
<grazie> !passwd
<ubotu> passwd: change and administer password and group data. In component main, is required. Version 1:4.0.16-2ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 733 kB, installed size 2316 kB
<Soccrmastr> ok
<CharAttack> does anyone know a command to get the free disk space?
<grazie> df
<CharAttack> 21% used => yes.
<CharAttack> thx
<Maximilian1st> df -h
<Maximilian1st> reads better
<Soccrmastr> reset my passwors still same thing
<Soccrmastr> just a blank black screen where I can type but its not a terminal
<Soccrmastr> fuck Ill just reinstall xubuntu
<Soccrmastr> this is a common xubuntu problem
<Soccrmastr> this was linked firectly from xubuntu.org:
<Soccrmastr> I tried the updater as well. When I came back to the computer, the screen saver was on, and it had forgotten my password. I had to reboot and then X didn't work anymore. It was something with the Nvidia drivers. I'm not so good at this, so I will have to reinstall from scratch.
<TheSheep> Soccrmastr: xubuntu doesn't come with the nvidia drivers, it uses the open ones by default...
<Soccrmastr> well, on the xubuntu page it says there are some errors with a link and that is the post
<Soccrmastr> but im having same exact error
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Did you use the graphical updater to upgrade?
<Soccrmastr> ya I did
<Soccrmastr> someone said this might work:
<Soccrmastr> 1- after restart, when the computer stops booting, and there is nothing but a black screen with blinking white dash, press and hold together CTRL + ALT + F1 (to get to the console).
<Soccrmastr> 2- sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Soccrmastr> 3- after all the configuration, sudo halt.
<Soccrmastr> he said it worked for him
<Soccrmastr> when he had that problem
<Soccrmastr> im trying it now
<PuMpErNiCkLe> bug 68027
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 68027 in update-manager "sudo update-manager -c -d crashes during xubuntu upgrade" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/68027
<Soccrmastr> yeah thats the page
<Soccrmastr> that im on now
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Good.
<Soccrmastr> thats exactly what happened to me 0.o so trying some of their suggestions now
<Soccrmastr> yes, sudo dpkg --configuartion -a worked for me
<Soccrmastr> also retained my old 6.06 settings
<PuMpErNiCkLe> That's also good.
<HS^> do fonts look normal in xubuntu? can anyone make screenshot?
<TheSheep> HS^: http://sheep.art.pl/iluvwin.png
<TheSheep> more recent: http://sheep.art..pl/shot.png
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Which fonts are those?
<TheSheep> PuMpErNiCkLe: why, Tahoma of course ;)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Of course. ^^
<TheSheep> PuMpErNiCkLe: culdn't get an ugly icon set similar to the windows' one though
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Maybe some bitmapped console font?
<TheSheep> PuMpErNiCkLe: Terminus is nice
<TheSheep> Maximilian1st: how many of you there is?
<Maximilian1st> TheSheep, huh?
<Maximilian1st> I just logged out and back in that's all...
<Maximilian1st> There should be only one Maximilian1st
<Maximilian1st> That's me.
<TheSheep> Maximilian1st: who's CharAttack?
<Maximilian1st> Maximilian
<Maximilian1st> No idea why you ask?
<TheSheep> Maximilian1st: Oh, ok, got things mixed :)
<TheSheep> Maximilian1st: I'm sorry
<Maximilian1st> A bit I think so. :-p What time is it your place?
<CharAttack> I'm nobody.
<Maximilian1st> You need rest, count the sheeps and go to sleep... ... zzz ...
<CharAttack> good luck, folks, bye
<TheSheep> CharAttack: ha, I knew, it's *you*
<TheSheep> Maximilian1st: you might be right, thanks :)
<Maximilian1st> :-)
<HS^> but
<HS^> i want to have a distrobiution
<HS^> with good DEFAULT fonts
<HS^> why is this so difficult in linux
<luckyone> hello all
<maxamillion> hi hi
<luckyone_> I have a problem with my wireless connection just dropping and staying down on my laptop - can anyone assist with this?
<luckyone_> I thought it was a problem with DHCP so I set up a static ip address by modifying /etc/network/interfaces and setting params for ath0, my wireless network interface
<luckyone_> however, it still seems to just drop, and not come back to life even after I do ifconfig down/up
<Maximilian1st> Hi maxamillion
<maxamillion> hi hi Maximilian1st
<Maximilian1st> I saw your post on the xubuntu forum, the one who asked for Xfce applications I think
<maxamillion> hrmm... i don't entirely remember, i try to post on the forums regularly
<Maximilian1st> Would you happen to know how to bind the output of Xorg's log in an unused screen like say F8 or F9? And maybe bind the /var/log/messages to F12?
<Maximilian1st> I remember SUSE had that years ago
<maxamillion> not a clue
<Maximilian1st> you just ctrl+alt+F12 and you had /var/log/messages
<Maximilian1st> I checked the doc and forum but I am a bit puzzled as to how I should formulate my search...
<maxamillion> yeah ...
<Maximilian1st> Texas...
<Maximilian1st> How is the weather there?
<maxamillion> Maximilian1st: warm-ish
<Maximilian1st> Man it is cold here in switzerland
<Maximilian1st> But not cold enough for the season.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> You might be able to use -logfile to point logging at a tty in /dev.
<Maximilian1st> PuMpErNiCkLe, This is probably what I am looking for
<PuMpErNiCkLe> The -keeptty option may also be useful.
<maxamillion> that was strange ...
<Maximilian1st> Yeah, all these people suddenly quitting?
<TheSheep> Maximilian1st: netsplit
<Maximilian1st> netsplit...
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<maxamillion> yeah ... but i normally survive them :P
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Of course you do - everyone almost always does.
<maxamillion> well ... i didn't used to, couple years ago ...
<PuMpErNiCkLe> The odds of your server being the one that borks are 1 out of the number of servers they have.
<maxamillion> rgr
<somerville32> 10796 haldaemo  25   0 10672 8332 1656 R 19.1  3.3  20:10.38 hald
<somerville32> Hald is eatting up all my resources :(
<kalikiana> When I updated xfce using the installer Thunar lost the ability to see file movements in realtime. Any suggsestions how to fix that?
<somerville32> kalikiana, updated to what?
<kalikiana> To 4.4rc2
<\uzzi> hi
<\uzzi> jemand am start
<kalikiana> \uzzi: N German, please.
<\uzzi> k
<\uzzi> i have some probs
<kalikiana> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<\uzzi> i didnt :p
<kalikiana> So what's the problem?
<\uzzi> i have no access to network configuration
<kalikiana> Like 'You don't have the rights to do that' or something?
<\uzzi> right
<\uzzi> normaly it pops up that window
<\uzzi> to enter password
<\uzzi> but not there
<kalikiana> I have that error with me, too, although I definitely have the rights.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Are you in the admin group?
<kalikiana> I can only suggest you to run it manually.
<\uzzi> its a fresh install
<kalikiana> PuMpErNiCkLe: Running via sudo and gksudo works. :/
<\uzzi> also i want to run vino
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Add yourself to the 'root' group, then.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> It's a kludgy fix, but it seems to work.
<\uzzi> vino-preferences works
<\uzzi> but no vino
<kalikiana> or "gksudo network-admin"
<kalikiana> PuMpErNiCkLe: Isn't that a bit insecure?
<Maximilian1st> maxamillion, PuMpErNiCkLe In /etc/syslog.conf there is a commented line that sets this behaviour I searched for. Just comment out and F8 acts like a tail -f /var/log/messages. thank you.
<maxamillion> Maximilian1st: good to know ... thanks for the info
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Maximilian1st: cool
<\uzzi> is "network-admin" the gui for netconfig
<kalikiana> Maximilian1st: Thank you for the info. :)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> kalikiana: It's not the best solution, but it's one I've heard works.
<kalikiana> \uzzi: yes
<kalikiana> I would really like to find a real fix for that thing. :/
<\uzzi> what about vino
<Maximilian1st> maxamillion, PuMpErNiCkLe kalikiana You're welcome but let's not stop here... We want to have the log messages from xorg logged on the F9 screen now.
<kalikiana> Maximilian1st: You uncommented the line with "I like to have messages displayed on the consonle", right?
<Maximilian1st> Yep
<kalikiana> :)
<luckyone> has anyone ever had problems with their wireless interface staying associated to a network over long periods of time?
<Maximilian1st> Isn't that perfect?
<kalikiana> Maximilian1st: Of course it is. :)
<maxamillion> luckyone: yes, but it turned out to be a problem with the old version of the bcm43xx driver ...
<luckyone> maxamillion: I am pretty sure I use madwifi - should I check that project for bugs?
<luckyone> maxamillion: I have aerthos or whatever chipset
<Maximilian1st> ahteros
<Maximilian1st> atheros
<maxamillion> luckyone: you might want to look into it, they might have a bug entry about something of the sort
<luckyone> kk
<\uzzi> nothing about vino/vnc
<icheyne> anyone here run icewm? I just installed it, it runs beautifully... :)
<Maximilian1st> bye icheyne! Nice to read that you like using icewm on xubuntu... hahaha
* Maximilian1st Moe is right
* Maximilian1st in XChat
* maxamillion uses irssi ... 
<maxamillion> i <3 cli
<Maximilian1st> I love cli... took me a while!
<Maximilian1st> cute
<maxamillion> i try :P
<Soccrmastr> the big Xubuntu GUI crash really isnt such a problem, very easy fix for it lol
<quad3datwork2> http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net/images/shots/exoduz_fluxbox.jpg can someone tell me what panel is that on bottom?
<quad3datwork2> thanks
<quad3datwork2> n/m... fbpanel. thx anyway
<maxamillion> np
<maxamillion> quad3datwork2: you might also want to look into pypanel :)
<\uzzi> can someone help me on vino
<quad3datwork2> :) alright
<maxamillion>  \uzzi: i've never heard of vino .. what is it?
<\uzzi> vnc
<\uzzi> its the vnc for ubuntu
<maxamillion> oh ... i don't touch vnc
<\uzzi> U can ... it isnt hot :)
<maxamillion> lol
<pepik> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Maximilian1st> Hi pepik, if you find the wireless documentation, check if you can find documentation about being polite also on the irc channels...
<maxamillion> Maximilian1st: why was that comment needed? ... was he rude?
<Maximilian1st> Not really but I wasn't that hard.
<Maximilian1st> Or at least it was not meant to be too hard
<maxamillion> what about him logging in and using the bot as it is meant to be used was not polite?
<Maximilian1st> Whenever you come to ask something to someone you first address him with some hello or hi or whatever
<Maximilian1st> pepik, my apologies I wasn't aware of this bot option you used
<TheSheep> Maximilian1st: reminds me of that postmail server response, if you don;t initiate the session with a HELO command
<Maximilian1st> I kneel down...
<TheSheep> Maximilian1st: there is really no tradition for that on irc
<maxamillion> lol, no need to kneel down ... just letting you know that ubotu is just an info bot :)
<TheSheep> Maximilian1st: it's similar to not using 'sir' in e-mail
<maxamillion> TheSheep: lol
<kwolcott> I just installed xubuntu 6.10 on a very old Dell laptop and somehow networking is not setup...
<TheSheep> kwolcott: does ifconfig lists the network card at all?
<kwolcott> I have ethernet via pcmcia adapter
<kwolcott> ifconfig shows lo and sit0; no eth0
<pepik> ok hello everybody!
<maxamillion> kwolcott: ifconfig -a
<kwolcott> yep, did ifconfig -a
<maxamillion> ah ... hrm
<maxamillion> lspcmcia
<TheSheep> pepik: :D
<maxamillion> and hello to you pepik
<maxamillion> :)
<kwolcott> perhaps the pcmcia adapter was too loosely attached at time of install?
<HS^> does xubuntu has better fonts as ubuntu"?
<HS^> i hate the ubuntu fonts. thank you.
<TheSheep> HS^: no
<maxamillion> HS^: think it has the same fonts ...
<HS^> damn.
<pepik> now i'm going to RTFM for a while and later i'm coming back to ask Maximillion1st questions about getting this wireless connection working
<TheSheep> HS^: maybe you have them set up incorectly?
<HS^> TheSheep i did. it just looks plain ugly. FACT
<Maximilian1st> Maximilian1st, is too old
<maxamillion> kwolcott: shouldn't matter ... should detect on the fly with hotplug or udev (i forget which handles that stuff these days)
<kwolcott> what I be looking at in the lspsmcia output?
<TheSheep> HS^: screenshot?
<HS^> its no secret that fonts on linux are terrible
<maxamillion> HS^: uhmmm... my fonts are sexy, i don't know what you are talking about
<TheSheep> HS^: I find the DejaVu family and the Terminus fonts very good
<maxamillion> Terminus :)
<HS^> not my screenshot
<HS^> http://bluelaguna.net/tmp/top.png
<HS^> compare that to windows
<TheSheep> HS^: you can also install the Microsoft fonts, there is a ready package
<maxamillion> pepik: lol
<pepik> i used easyubuntu to get a bunch of fonts, e.g. windows fonts
<HS^> TheSheep i tried that
<TheSheep> HS^: tried the terminus font?
<kwolcott> so what's the equivalent of kudzu (I've been RedHat/CentOS/Fedora for a long time)??
<TheSheep> HS^: or DejaVu Sans Mono?
<HS^> i installed windows fonts, i installed windows config files, then i wanted it anti alias.  so installed those packages
<HS^> oke what problems happen?
<maxamillion> HS^: yeah, KDE default fonts are crap ...
<HS^> FireFox didnt want to use the new fonts,  and OpenOffice didnt want to use it
<maxamillion> HS^: that's not linux's fault ... that's KDE's fault
<HS^> later that worked..
<HS^> then i the anti Alias, ONLY worked in Firefox
<HS^> and the rest still looks shit. thats where i am right now
<TheSheep> HS^: aparently you borked something :)
<HS^> you see i am tired of configuringf that
<maxamillion> kwolcott: why not just use kudzu ... just because its from fedora doesn't mean it can't run on xubuntu (afaik)
<HS^> well is that my fault?
<HS^> ubuntu is a end user distrobution, so fonts should look good on default
<TheSheep> "doctor, doctor, it hurts me whan I do like this" "then don't do like this!"
<HS^> bad fonts,  are ruining all applications
<TheSheep> HS^: they look good by default
<TheSheep> HS^: and that screenshot is not ubuntu, btw
<maxamillion> HS^: backup all data, reformat and install Xubuntu, i think you will like the fonts here better
<TheSheep> HS^: nor xubuntu
<HS^> so i believe today, that linux greatest desktop problem is fonts.
<Maximilian1st> a question of taste
<kwolcott> hmmm, ok I'll try that route...thanks
<HS^> TheSheep yes it is, its from some guy in #ubuntu
<TheSheep> HS^: it's kubuntu or some other thing using kde
<maxamillion> HS^: no, its not ... its Kubuntu ...
<HS^> you can install kde on ubuntu
<HS^> you cant tell.
<TheSheep> and beryl on top of that, Beryl is experimental and borked :)
<HS^> so show me a screenshot
<maxamillion> HS^: ok ... just a moment
<HS^> of thos e "good default fonts"
<TheSheep> HS^: http://sheep.art.pl/shot.png
<HS^> and with good, i compare with windows
<Maximilian1st> you ain't gonna like his fonts
<Maximilian1st> don't compare
<maxamillion> HS^: http://www.xubuntu.org/screenshots
<HS^> i only like the terminal
<HS^> its clear
<maxamillion> HS^: this is a screenshot of my work machine ... i run beryl to make the windows noobs go "ooo, ahhh" but the fonts are still default ... http://www.swooh.com/home/adam/xubuntu/berylGears.png
<HS^> the rest is not good. maxamillion i looked at that. it looks ok. thats why i asked if its same as ubuntu
<HS^> ubuntu fonts look shit
<maxamillion> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<TheSheep> HS^: well, go use windows then
<TheSheep> HS^: or try to suggest improvements to existing fonts
<maxamillion> again ... i am getting off work, be back later
<Maximilian1st> maxamillion, man that sure looks geeky :-)
<HS^> those look ok
<TheSheep> HS^: they are the same fonts as mine, only smaller
<maxamillion> Maximilian1st: well you know ...
<maxamillion> laters!!!
<HS^> except menus look shit
<HS^> and on my laptop everything looksas shit like those menys
<HS^> only worse
<TheSheep> HS^: you know what I think? I think you came here to troll a little and you can't even teel one font from the other.
<HS^> it hurt my eyes litteraly so bad that i am back in widnows
<HS^> troll?
<HS^> i have been fucking around with these fonts for a entire day
<HS^> and it still dont work right
<TheSheep> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<HS^> its a big problem to linux
<TheSheep> HS^: last warning
<HS^> what last warning for what
<HS^> i never had any warning
<Maximilian1st> TheSheep, do you have more of these funny computerized answers? :-p
<TheSheep> Maximilian1st: sure
<HS^> xubuntu is the gay
<TheSheep> we will miss you, HS
<Maximilian1st> Now he was funny :-)
<Maximilian1st> I am laughing
<Maximilian1st> He just rushed in and shouted like  a fool
<TheSheep> Maximilian1st: all 3 screenshots showed the *same* font, by the way
<TheSheep> Maximilian1st: DejaVu Sans
<TheSheep> Commander-Crowe: you just missed a troll
* Maximilian1st and all the others rush under a rock as Commander-Crowe comes in :-P
<TheSheep> Maximilian1st: I never came out from under mine
<Maximilian1st> Hi Commander-Crowe, TheSheep is right, you really missed a champion.
<pepik> hi so now that i can't look bad compared to HS, I have a wireless problem. I think i'm really close to getting this working, but when I configure the connection in network-admin and press OK, it shows ath0 as not configured. also i don't see any way to activate the connection, which the wiki tells me to do (as opposed to enabling the connection).
<Maximilian1st> You saw that fun with HS, that was real sport :-)
<Maximilian1st> I also have an atheros wifi card here
<Maximilian1st> This is your first install or did it work before?
<pepik> first time on this computer with this card yes
<Maximilian1st> so you have other computers running with similar cards?
<pepik> its is a netgear, on xubuntu 6.1. I have other computers using the wireless connection right now, not the same card
<pepik> i am pretty sure the card is all right, i ran ndiswrapper and it seems to have the drivers working. its setting up the connection i can't do.
<Maximilian1st> Is your wireless open or wep or wpa?
<pepik> wep
<pepik> no wait wpa-psk.
<pepik> i have another linux laptop using it fine.
<Maximilian1st> Network manager can't handle wpa is that correct?
<Maximilian1st> with network manager? I am not using it but have read some time ago, one year, it had problems with wpa
<Maximilian1st> This is weird.
<pepik> i ran iwconfig and the output suggests the card is working fine. i have flashing lights too!
<Maximilian1st> Anyway, wireless is a bit complicated and the best bet I always had was to begin with a fresh open access and try complicating things step by step
<Maximilian1st> I thought that network manager was straightforward...
<pepik> the part i am stuck on is that it says wireless network not configures, and then i go in there and tick enable and put in the wpa key and click ok and it exits out to say that wireless network not configured. i can understand if it doesn't connect but why can't i configure it and get it to stay configured?
<Maximilian1st> maybe try reloading the driver one more time: modprobe -r ath_pci && modprobe ath_pci
<Maximilian1st> root maybe?
<maxamillion> pepik: have you tried it with wifi-radar?
<Maximilian1st> are you using the networking in 'settings
<pepik> no never heard of that one.
<pepik> yes
<maxamillion> !wifi-radar
<ubotu> wifi-radar: graphical utility for managing Wi-Fi profiles. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.7-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 36 kB, installed size 208 kB
<Maximilian1st> does it ask for a password?
<Maximilian1st> pepik, try running networing as root and see if that changes something
<Maximilian1st> !beer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Maximilian1st> :-p
<pepik> well system -> network or by running network-admin in the Terminal
<Maximilian1st> yes, do this but using "sudo network-admin*
<Maximilian1st> yes, do this but using "sudo network-admin"
<maxamillion> gksudo ;)
<maxamillion> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use gksudo, as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using "sudo <GUI-application>"
<pepik> doesn't seem to require root
<Maximilian1st> !maxamillion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about maxamillion - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pepik> ok will try as root
<Maximilian1st> !network-admin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about network-admin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Maximilian1st> hey kalikiana  how is thunar doing?
<kalikiana> Maximilian1st: It's working better than ever. :)
<Maximilian1st> perfect, this is what we want to read :-)
<kalikiana> Now that I works I did even recompile xfdesktop and manage to have desktop icons icon! *g (although I don't really care abut them)
<kalikiana> s/I/it
<kalikiana> s/icon/again
#xubuntu 2007-01-10
<Commander-Crowe> Maximilian1st, I'm sure that you guys have logs
<TheSheep> it would be nice to have more xfce-ish looks in feisty by default
<pepik> ok went through network-admin with gk sudo, but its weird. wireless network not configured, so i click properties, tick enable, set a hexadecimal passwork, its already on DHCP, so I click OK and it still says not configured. if i go back into ath0 properties, its not enabled but the hex password is in there.
<TheSheep> with centered large panel at the bottom and icons on the desktop
* kalikiana agrees with TheSheep
<Maximilian1st> Commander-Crowe, you want to see these? Where to post?
<TheSheep> kalikiana: lets for a pressure group! :)
<TheSheep> form
<Maximilian1st> xfce-look.org?
<somerville32> I have the weirdest issue.
<Commander-Crowe> Maximilian1st, pastebin.ca
<somerville32> Top is telling me that I have several processes running
<somerville32> lol
<kalikiana> That's not unusual, someville32
<somerville32> It says I have 8-9
<pepik> wifi-radar is showing two networks.
<somerville32> Thats weird.
<maxamillion> somerville32: run htop ;)
<TheSheep> somerville32: what does ps auxwww say?
<somerville32> TheSheep: a lot
<TheSheep> somerville32: looks like you have a lot of processes running :D
<somerville32> Tasks: 104 total,   9 running,  94 sleeping,   0 stopped,   1 zombie
* Maximilian1st pasted the champion on http://pastebin.com/855517
<Maximilian1st> pepik, mine is not enabled neither but works.
* somerville32 wonders why hald is eatting up all his processor power.
* maxamillion assumes its because you are running an alpha version operating system and there is a fork hemmorage somewhere
<Maximilian1st> Good night all.
<Maximilian1st> It's getting late in good old europe.
<somerville32> Hmmm
<somerville32> ivman is using up 60% of my cpu cycles
<somerville32> udevd is using up 20%
<somerville32> I think... there is an issue
<maxamillion> kill ivman!!!! :P
<somerville32> Something is happening
<somerville32> I think even spamming
<somerville32> *event
<somerville32> or something
<maxamillion> process spam ... gotta love it
<pepi1> anyone know wifi-radar here
* maxamillion raises his hand
<maxamillion> what's up?
<pepi1> ha thought you'd left.
<pepi1> i thought i had the connection so i unplugged. wrong.
<TheSheep> somerville32: see dmesg
<maxamillion> pepi1: yeah, i did leave ... left work, came home ... signed back on :)
<somerville32> haa!
<somerville32> found it!!
<maxamillion> somerville32: rock on ... what is it?
<somerville32> [ 4401.891300]  Intel ISA PCIC probe: not found.
<somerville32> [ 4402.039197]  Intel ISA PCIC probe: not found.
<somerville32> [ 4402.195551]  Intel ISA PCIC probe: not found.
<somerville32> [ 4402.379546]  Intel ISA PCIC probe: not found.
<somerville32> [ 4402.524020]  Intel ISA PCIC probe: not found.
<somerville32> Over and over and over and over and over
<maxamillion> told you ... fork hemorage
<pepi1> so wifi-radar: if you chose use WPA, it has a box where you enter the driver. on the homepage the sample screenshot shows "ipw" in this box. do you know what they are talking about?
<maxamillion> ohhh, yeah ... not at all ... wpa is a pain and i normally only use wifi in coffee shops and on campus, both are unsecure
<pepi1> cool app though, if only i knew what this wpa driver was.
<maxamillion> !ipw
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<maxamillion> hrmmm
<maxamillion> !info ipw
<ubotu> Package ipw does not exist in any distro I know
* maxamillion slaps ubotu "bad bot!"
<pepi1> otherwise i have mode=auto, channel=auto, key= {wpa key}, security open, DHCP, no connection commands.
<somerville32> maxamillion, Any idea how to fix it?
<maxamillion> nope, i haven't tried wpa ....
<maxamillion> :(
<pepi1> ah well. somehow i got it to work in SuSE 10.1, didn't actually do anything special though. Just got lucky i guess.
<maxamillion> possible ... not sure though, does it not mention anything about the wpa driver in the wiki docs anywhere?
<pepi1> no, it does mention the wpa supplicant though.
<maxamillion> yeah ... i have heard good things about wpa supplicant but i know nothing about it
<pepi1> quick question - if i unplug the network cable i lose the connection. how do i reconnect it without logging in and out?
<pepi1> also thanks for the help so far... just have a bad feeling i am about to crash something!
<maxamillion> pepi1: sudo dhclient
<maxamillion> pepi1: assuming you use dhcp
<pepi1> yes i do.
<pepi1> essid - it that the name of my box, like SpeedTouchXYZ123?
<cellofellow> no, that's the wifi signal name.
<pepi1> it wants me to "wpa_passphrase NetworkEssid" but i don't think i set an essid.
<cellofellow> impossible. networks need an essid. some don't broadcast it, making the network "invisible" but it
<cellofellow> still there
<somerville32> Ok
<somerville32> I think I found the issue :)
<pepi1> where would i find it?
<somerville32> maxamillion, Bug #74271
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 74271 in hal "hald uses all of the cpu" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/74271
<cellofellow> router configs should have the essid in there somewhere.
<pepi1> i see ssid, but not essid
<cellofellow> same thing in practice
<pepi1> ok thanks
<maxamillion> i gotta run
<maxamillion> need food
<Jester45> would anyone here that has a simi new hardrive run sudo hdparm -Tt /dev/hda (the hda might need to change)
<Jester45> its only timing things it doent change anythin
<TheSheep>  Timing cached reads:   598 MB in  2.00 seconds = 298.56 MB/sec
<TheSheep>  Timing buffered disk reads:  168 MB in  3.01 seconds =  55.76 MB/sec
<TheSheep> pretty slow :/
<Jester45> thanks and whats about sudo hdparm /dev/hda
<somerville32> :] 
<TheSheep>  IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit)
<TheSheep>  readonly     =  0 (off)
<TheSheep>  readahead    = 256 (on)
<TheSheep>  geometry     = 9729/255/63, sectors = 156301488, start = 0
<Jester45> im just wondering about other driver compared to mine
<TheSheep> hmm.. I should enable 32-bit support
<somerville32> /dev/hda:
<somerville32>  Timing cached reads:    72 MB in  2.07 seconds =  34.83 MB/sec
<somerville32>  Timing buffered disk reads:   26 MB in  3.10 seconds =   8.38 MB/sec
<Jester45> do it if you want
<Jester45> wow somerville32 that cache is slow
<somerville32> Thats my old HD
<somerville32> This is my new HD:
<somerville32> /dev/hdc:
<somerville32>  Timing cached reads:    58 MB in  2.04 seconds =  28.47 MB/sec
<somerville32>  Timing buffered disk reads:   26 MB in  3.11 seconds =   8.36 MB/sec
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> Even slower
<Jester45> own in the face
<Jester45> lol
<somerville32> Oh wait
<TheSheep>  setting 32-bit IO_support flag to 1
<TheSheep>  HDIO_SET_32BIT failed: Invalid argument
<TheSheep> O.o
<somerville32> Jester45: Those are most likely scewed
<Jester45> how so
<Jester45> useing lots of harddriver?
<somerville32> Bug #74271
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 74271 in hal "hald uses all of the cpu" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/74271
<somerville32> I need to reboot
<somerville32> hald is using up all my juice right now
<cellofellow> hald? what you got plugged in?
<somerville32> Look at the bug :P
<Jester45>  Timing cached reads:   316 MB in  2.02 seconds = 156.56 MB/sec
<Jester45>  Timing buffered disk reads:   52 MB in  3.10 seconds =  16.80 MB/sec for me
<Jester45> i like teh cache not the real read time
<cellofellow> k
<cellofellow> grrr. I dunno what it is but whenever I close Firefox with a tab with a signed-in Google page, when I start up firefox again the cookie that saves the login has vanished and I HAVE to log in again. I'd rather it stayed logged in.
<Jester45> maybe the first tim you tried you told ff to never save the cookie
<Jester45> *time
<cellofellow> no, I didn't do that. If I close the tab with Google in it, and then close firefox, next session, I get treated to my Personalized Homepage.
<cellofellow> well, it is actually swiftfox if that makes any difference.
<Jester45> might
<cellofellow> I've taken to using the CheckGmail button in the system tray to launch swiftfox cause it provides the login data somehow.
<cellofellow> I do have about 2 Gmail extensions and 2 or 3 Gmail greasemonkey scripts.
<Jester45> TheSheep: you have to set 32bit with the -c3 flag
<TheSheep> Jester45: thanks
<Jester45> i think
<TheSheep> setting 32-bit IO_support flag to 3 HDIO_SET_32BIT failed: Invalid argument
<Jester45> what command are yo-u running
<TheSheep> Jester45: maybe my drive/controller just doesn't support it
<Jester45> sud hdparm -c3 /dev/drive ?
<TheSheep> sheep@ghostwheel:~$ sudo hdparm -c4 /dev/sda
<TheSheep> ouch, c3
<Jester45> i think it has to be a ide driver
<TheSheep> Jester45: it *is* an ide drive
<Jester45> ok
<TheSheep> Jester45: 2.6.20 kernels see them as sata
<Jester45> o really
<TheSheep> Jester45: they are planning to drop ide entirely
<Jester45> no!!!
<cellofellow> what? that's all I have.
<Jester45> i them
<Jester45> whats teh tranferspeed of a ide cable like 350mbs?
<cellofellow> well, if all that means once I get a copy of that kernel is that devices will no longer have the hd prefix, I don't really care.
<TheSheep> cellofellow: that's pretty much all from the user's standpoint
<cellofellow> I know IDE is being fazed out, but I thought SATA support was to shaky to totally stand behind it like that.
<TheSheep> cellofellow: it's more scsi
<TheSheep> cellofellow: I think they are seen as scsi
<cellofellow> I've noticed USB drives show as sd. so does that meen that they are seen as virtual scsi drives or something?
<Jester45> ima brb gonna test whe only cli so i can get top speed
<TheSheep> cellofellow: yes
<cellofellow> ok
<cellofellow> Yippeee. I love the GIMP.
<cellofellow> I've used it since before linux. And OpenOffice and Firefox too.
<cellofellow> Is there a way to use the Tango icons with Qt apps? They look so outlandish with the Crystal icons.
<cellofellow> changing the symlink /usr/share/icons/default.kde from crystalsvg to Tango didn't work.
<luckyone> my sound doesn't seem to be working... I think I have muted a device somehow when setting up my multimedia buttons on my keyboard
<darrend_laptop> hi.  Why can I not use sudo to put values into /proc files?  example: "sudo echo 1 > /proc/whatever" fails with permission denied.  I have to "sudo su -" and then change the value to make it work
<luckyone> anyone know how to help?
<cellofellow> well, sudo is root and it isn't. Some of the fact that it
<cellofellow> ''s you doing it remain.
<darrend_laptop> ok, still not sure I understand.  If sudo allows me to assume root privs for that command, at what point do I lose those privs?
<cellofellow> dunno
<cellofellow> brb
<cellofellow> bbl actually
<grazie> luckyone: any sound yet?
<luckyone> grazie: not yet, going through the forum post for sound problems
<luckyone> it has worked before, it just doesn't seem to want to right now
<luckyone> I think I muted something, but alsamixer says that everything is cool
<grazie> if mixer looks good dunno what else to suggest
<cellofellow> bye bye
<Shaezsche> is there a cpu clock frequency control app for xubuntu?
<Shaezsche> like klaptop for kde, and the powernowd menu thing for gnome
<pygi> janny around?
<somerville32> Who is janny?
<pygi> xD
<archangelpetro> could anyone suggest a solution?  http://rafb.net/p/RUqIwC52.html  im not sure what's wrong here.
<somerville32> "do-not-directly-run-secondlife-bin" <-- hint
<somerville32> and it seems you're missing a required library
<archangelpetro> hmm and as is shown by the ls output.. the library is there.
<archangelpetro> and could you possibly suggest another wya of running it?
<somerville32> Did you read README-linux.txt?
<archangelpetro> "Run ./secondlife from the installation directory to start Second Life."
<somerville32> Hmm
* somerville32 ponders.
<archangelpetro> i know, a bit odd
<archangelpetro> i am on amd64, but they library is located in /lib, is there a 32bit version of this library that i can install to /usr/lib32
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> Does the client support amd64?
<somerville32> You might have to recompile for amd64
<archangelpetro> well no, but it's worked with amd64 if u use the 32bit libraries.. actually i think ive worked out the problem
<archangelpetro> the library libuuid.so.1  is in /lib   but most of the libraries i seem to be using (and the 32 bit ones) are in /usr/lib and /usr/lib32 respectively
* somerville32 nods.
<archangelpetro> so.. i suppose i need to find a package for 32bit version of this library
<yotux> can anyone offer me some assistance with setting up iwconfig or a good howto site
<TheSheep> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<yotux> Thankz
<maxamillion> !seen vidd
<somerville32> maxamillion, see -devel
<maxamillion> somerville32: rgr
<somerville32> Yeah!
<somerville32> I fixed it :)
<Jester45> w00t
<Jester45> what you fix?
<somerville32> PMCIA issue that was causing hald to eat up all my cpu and eventually cause it to crash and burn
<Jester45> you post it on sourceforge?
<Jester45> pr what ever that was
<Jester45> the bug thingly
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> Yes
<somerville32> The bug was already there
<Jester45> i know
<Jester45> what about how to fix it
<somerville32> Already there
<Jester45> o
<somerville32> I followed the instructions in one of the comments
<Jester45> so YOU didnt fix
<somerville32> I fixed my problem, yes
<somerville32> I didn't come up with the solution though
<Jester45> you had me beleiving that you did somthing
<Jester45> well
<Jester45> i ran about every hdparm options
<Jester45> testes 4 times
<Jester45> loged the test
<somerville32> oh
<somerville32> I should run that again
<Jester45> typed it all in the forums
<Jester45> figured the adverage
<Jester45> and then posted it and it ever showed up
<Jester45> my best options are
<Jester45> -d1 -c1 -a24 -u1 -m16 -A1
<Jester45> gave me a top of
<somerville32> Woot
<somerville32> I got a much better result now
<Jester45> 240ish MB/s cache
<somerville32> Mine isn't that fast
<Jester45> 30ish mb/s disk read
<somerville32> I got an old computer
<Jester45> me to
<Jester45> untill spring
<Jester45> im still gonna use this
<Jester45> i orded more ram its soming on the 11th
<somerville32> I just got more random around Christmas time
<somerville32> Two 128mb sticks to replace my two 64mb sticks
<Jester45> how much now?
<Jester45> yes i got a 64 an 128 new 128 coming
<somerville32> 128+128==256
<Jester45> and after that i got a 1ghz celeron coming
<Jester45> then i should be set
<Jester45> can upgrade it much mor
<Jester45> have to get new mobo for that
<Jester45> http://www.hardwareforums.com/these-cpus-compatible-16365/ is my tread about it
<Jester45> that site is great
<somerville32> :)
<Jester45> plus they have cool games
<Jester45> think you have to be member to play
<somerville32> lol
<Jester45> i got a hight score a long time ago and its still there there wasa bug with my flash verson that made the game ez
<Jester45> it was game that you smash flys with chop sticks
<Jester45> when the flies start they stop for s sec then start flying
<Jester45> when with my flash they stoped for more than a second :0
<Jester45> so i was killing them b4 they could move
<Jester45> im out
<Ro_Vai> hello i'm new to xubuntu is there a way to change the color of the top panel?
<Ro_Vai> ... easier question how do i change the xubuntu color scheme
<somerville32> Applications > Settings > User Interface Settings
<Ro_Vai> thanks
<atarinox> is there a task manager installed in xubuntu by default? and where would i find it?
<TheSheep> atarinox: system->process manager
<atarinox> ahhh thank you
<cellofellow> htop rocks
<Ro_Vai> how do i check what version of xubuntu i'm using?
<somerville32> Ro_Vai: Look in /etc/issue
<Jester45> how can you make the launcher button run sudo commands?
<TheSheep> Jester45: use gksudo
<Jester45> no go
<Jester45> i tring ot get sudo hdparm -Y /dev/hda to run
<cellofellow> gksudo Terminal something
<Jester45> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use gksudo, as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using "sudo <GUI-application>"
<Jester45> im not trying to run a gui app
<cellofellow> you can do sudo cli-app and check the terminal option
<Jester45> oo
<Jester45> over looked that
<Jester45> now how does it know my pass
<cellofellow> sudo-caching
<Jester45> so i have to sudo somthing first
<cellofellow> you could write a script, without sudo in it, set it to owned by root and setuid. Just make sure no one can write to it or you have an easy way to root you.
<Jester45> to hard
<Jester45> thanks tho
<cellofellow> just write the script with that command, and then do sudo chown root myscript.sh, sudo chmod 4555 myscript.sh
<cellofellow> :[
<Ro_Vai> is xubuntu 7.04 fairly stable yet?
<somerville32> Meh
<somerville32> :)
<somerville32> I'm on 7.04 right now
<somerville32> There are still some upgrade issues
<PuMpErNiCkLe> It hasn't even hit feature freeze yet.
<somerville32> Yeah, there are updates to download every day
* somerville32 has 128 updates pending
<Ro_Vai> ya I just upgraded recently
<Ro_Vai> i'm thinking of installing beryl
<therapy> does anyone in here know how to make a my laptop go into suspend mode when the lid is closed? (instead of blank screen)
<therapy> btw i'm using xubuntu edgy
<stift> hi
<stift> someone help me to put vnc on an xubuntu
<stift2> what name has the winodwmanager of xubuntu
<stift2> gdm?
<gabkdlly> stift2: I believe that would be xfwm4
<PuMpErNiCkLe> The window manager is xfwm.  gdm is a display manager.
<stift2> were can i see it
<gabkdlly> stift2: doing "which xfwm4" returns "/usr/bin/xfwm4" on my system.
<Zeqfreed> hey guys
<stift2> i dont get it runing
<gabkdll1> stift2: if you are just trying to run X programs on a remote machine, you could do "ssh -X user@host [command] "
<stift2> no.. i just want to setup a xubuntu on a old machine for someone who dont likes windows :)
<stift2> but that person dont knows toomuch about linux
<stift2> so i will probably need vnc to show him how things go on
<gabkdll1> ah, ok. understand. Sorry, I have no experience with vnc myself.
<AL89> hello guys. which programm would you recommend to rip my cds to .mp3 files?
<gabkdll1> AL89: sound-juicer is the default for ubuntu
<AL89> i just downloaded ripperX
<AL89> is it any good?
<gabkdll1> although, id does not handle mp3s by default
<gabkdll1> I never used ripperX myself
<AL89> okay
<Gosty> Hi can somebody recommend me java compiler?
<AL89> gabkdll1, ripperx is quite good. easy to handle and configure.
<nofxx> hi... when I close the laptop lid my xubuntu try to hibernate, but it comes back stay on BUT STOP THE CPU COOLER..... now I dont know witch is worse: burn my lap or go back to windows
<nofxx> please help.. xD
<dobbbob> is there an ap for xubuntu that lets me control clock frequency? and set defaults for ac and battery?
<age6racer> hey all, quick question... I am running Xubuntu on a PIII 600mhz laptop with 128mb Ram, will installing Wine slow the system down much? or will it just be when I run windows apps?
<Commander-Crowe> age6racer if you can add a little more ram you should be fine
<TheSheep> age6racer: no, it will just be used for running windows apps -- unless you want to use a daemonized version of wine
<TheSheep> age6racer: you can always remove the wine daemon from startup
<age6racer> ok thanks guys
<age6racer> I'm planning to add some more ram (take it upto 320mb)
<Rageagainstthis> is there a launcher function in xubuntu like ubuntu?
<ormiret> Rageagainstthis: what do you mean by launcher? Something to start applications?
<Rageagainstthis> or a series of commands in terminal
<starvingstudent> I'm a bit confused. I was trying to install VMware through the Add/Remove Applications...anyways it didn't complete and I now get an error.
<Rageagainstthis> vmware player or server?
<starvingstudent> player
<Rageagainstthis> how far into the install did you get?
<starvingstudent> I think it installed 3 of the 4 sections.
<Rageagainstthis> are you using 6.06?
<starvingstudent> Unsure to be honest. Went away and came back ~.~
<starvingstudent> Nah. I'm using 6.10 edgy
<Rageagainstthis> interesting, what kind of error do you get?
<starvingstudent> "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. "
<starvingstudent> Thats a bit confusing. Care to explain? I'd really like to know what that means o.0
<Rageagainstthis> i have never run into that error before actually.  Ive always used vmware server myself
<starvingstudent> Hrmmm.
<Rageagainstthis> well i suppose you can manually run the .deb package with dpkg
<starvingstudent> I guess I'll have to.
<Rageagainstthis> or you can try automatix2 it has vmwareplayer on there
<starvingstudent> hrmmm
<starvingstudent> I tried to run dpkg --configure a in a terminal and it keeps saying "requires superuser privilege" I need to be logged in as root? :p
<Devil_Kin> hey folks, did anything break with one of the recent updates to edgy xubuntu? even xfce-mcs-manager crashes with a segfault
<Rageagainstthis> sudo yes
<Devil_Kin> nm, seems xfce4-mcs-plugins got b0rked
<starvingstudent> lol...man...I think I should just stick to the search function on the forums. :p
<natira> hi
<natira> de3sperate\
<natira> :-(
<natira> WTF!!
<natira> i ain't got no borders
<natira> can't move windows around
<natira> I go to setting and click window manager and I get an error
<natira> "These settings cannot work with your current window manager (unknown)
<maxamillion> natira: alt+f2 ... put "xfwm4" in the run dialogue that will pop up and click 'run'
<TheSheep> natira: press alt+ctrl+f1
<natira> also windows manger tweaks aaint working
<TheSheep> natira: then log in there
<TheSheep> natira: type 'export DISPLAY=:0'
<TheSheep> natira: and then xfwm4
<natiro> hi
<natiro> ok this all weird
<natiro> no w I am in gnome and backspace isnt working
<TheSheep> natira: nowehre, or only in terminal?
<natiro> and gnome terminal doesn't work
<natiro> I've tried on ly on terminal
<natiro> what the hell happened?
<TheSheep> I don't know about gnome terminal, but Terminal has an option on what should backspace do, in the preferences
<natiro> by the way I am fixin... nothing to do with that it was working fine with xubuntu
<natiro> now how come I sitll have gnome? I thought IU;'ve remove it all
<TheSheep> natira: let me get my tea to do a little auguring :)
<natiro> and is there a waty to fix Xubuntu?
<TheSheep> natira: what's broken?
<natiro> eveyrything is working fine except I don';t have border therefore unable to move windows around
<TheSheep> natira: ah, your xfwm4 didn't start
<TheSheep> natira: you need to run it somehow and save the session on logout
<natiro> the freaking border then just a few seconds ago someone told me to to do ctrl+alt+f1 I dpon't konw why but I did start x and I am ein Gnome now
<TheSheep> natira: make sure it is installed
<natiro> ohhh... I think the hateful daughetr of my friend th did this shieet
<TheSheep> natira: I old you to press alt+ctrlf1, to swithc to text terminal so that you can run xfwm4 from there
<natiro> now I ,,... and you ;-) got to fix this ehshieeat
<natiro> ohh I got it... no for running startx
<natiro> ROFL!!!
<natiro> ok so I kill X now?
<natiro> start that one
<natiro> and go back to where if F1 is the fisr thing
<TheSheep> I don't follow you :?
<natira> hi
<natira> I am still in here lol
<natira> ok
<natira> I don
<natira> 't have border at all
<natira> and when i try to type in window manager in the settings tells me cannot be used
<natira> and Window Manager Tweaks
<natira> so I am screw
<TheSheep> natira: you have to run xfwm4, didn't you try that?
<natira> says this window cannot work with your current window manager
<natira> i did
<TheSheep> natira: the wm settings and tweaks won't work if xfwm4 is not running
<natira> gives me an error couln't start some GTK thing
<TheSheep> natira: then that's what's broken
<natira> ok let me see again
<natira> (xfwm4:5591): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<natira> what the heck
<TheSheep> natira: type 'export DISPLAY=:0'
<TheSheep> natira: and try again
<natira> did not work
<TheSheep> natira: what did it say?
<natira> man f@$% gnome didn't uninstall completeley
<natira> (xfwm4:5595): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<natira> yo man... all this is his daughter's fault
<natira> :-(
<natira> 'cause she says she hates linux
<natira> but her father loves it
<somerville32> natira: What version of Xubuntu are you using?
<natira> I've gotta open a new user for her to screw up as much as she wants without affecting her father's account
<natira> how can I find out?
<somerville32> cat /etc/issue
<natira> 'cause I can't get to the menus without ending this conversation
<natira> Ubuntu 6.10 \n \l
* Maximilian1st Hi all.
<natira> i have the suspicion that some gnome shit is getting on the way. for instance how come I can run Gnome windows?
<somerville32> do:
<somerville32> sudo apt-get -f install
<natira> install what?
<natira> I did remove gnome-desktop so I do'nt konw why the Gnome WM still there
<natira> anyone?
<somerville32> ...
<somerville32> Are you at the command line?
<natira> somerville32: ok doing the commmand that you told me
<natira> yeah on the other tab
<natira> and did what you've told me
<natira> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 53 not upgraded.
<somerville32> What do you mean by other tab?
<natira> on the terminal
<somerville32> Ok
<natira> got two windows
<natira> now?
<natira> :-(
<somerville32> Are you running Gnome or Xfce4 right now?
<natira> Xfce4 now without Windows Manager, it wont' start
<natira> and i wanna get rid of Gnome
<natira> is giving me issues
<natira> how do i get rid of evolution?
<natira> what about my xfce4 window manager?
<natira> what can I do to restore it?
<Zambezi> Is it beryl in Xubuntu Edgy?
<natira> naaa
<natira> plain Xubuntu
<natira> yaiks!
<natira> is evolution part of Xubuntu?
<natira> I just removed it
<Zambezi> natira, There might be a dependiec. Did you check that?
<natira> nope
<Zambezi> natira, You're pretty new at Linux right?
<natira> mmm... new to @#$@#$ kuxubuntu
<natira> i ran GEntoo
<natira> run
<natira> no clue about what the heck is going on in here
<Zambezi> natira, I'm thinking here.
<natira> thanks
<Zambezi> natira, I'm trying to help.
<somerville32> natira, I recommend reinstalling. You can just remove random packages. :S
<natira> now the guy is rushing me
<natira> reinstalling how?
<somerville32> Natira: Which guy?
<natira> what part do I have to reinstall?
<natira> guy's computer
<somerville32> You're just uninstalling random crap on some guy's computer?
<natira> I am just trying to fix this for him
<natira> mm... I figured evolution wasn't part of xubuntu
<natira> isn't it?
<natira> god
<somerville32> Natira: It isn't
<Zambezi> somerville32, I accidently remove packages that the kernel needed. But I have all the stuffs to a new computer, but I have installed everything yet. I might give Xfce another chance now. Is it Beryl in Edgy Eft?
<somerville32> Zambezi, I'm not sure what you mean.
<natira> ok how what should be my NEXT STEP
<natira> for sanities sake
<Zambezi> somerville32, I liked Xubuntu, but its memoryleak isn't that hot.
<somerville32> Zambezi: Edgy doesn't have that many memory leaks. Feisty is fine.
<Soir> memory leak?
<Zambezi> somerville32, I messed up my installation too. I wasn't careful enough and didn't read which packages I also erased. You know, you delete one and apt-get wants too delete more packages. And I kind of removed an important packages, so if I reboot I won't be able to start the computer. :-)
<natira> please
<Zambezi> somerville32, But since I got a new computer, it doesn't matter. I just have to bukild it.
<natira> how can i fix xubuntu!!
<natira> can I reinstall xfwm?
<Zambezi> natira, At first, you need patient.
<natira> ok
<natira> but I mean Xfc4 is running fine
<natira> it's only that I don't have the borders
<Zambezi> somerville32, Do you run Xubuntu Feisty?
<somerville32> Yup
<natira> what's the package for xfwm??
<natira> may I reisntall it?
<natira> yup to me?
<somerville32> nope
<somerville32> Zamezi: Ok, just download the ISO and install :)
<somerville32> natira: Are you _sure_ you are running Xfce4?
<somerville32> At the login screen, did you click sessions and then xfce4?
<somerville32> What are you trying to accomplish?
<natira> yes
<natira> ok I will log in again 'cause it was my cluelesslesslesslesslessless that logged int
<natira> *in
<natira> ok I am loggin in again
<somerville32> ...
<Jenesis> hi
<somerville32> Hi :)
<maxamillion> hello
<Jenesis> I want a aplicattion to record video from my webcam and save it in avi or mpg format
<Jenesis> can you give me advice?
<Jenesis> I'm using vlc but the archives seems to be no compatible whith youtube
<Jenesis> sorry my english is not very good
<somerville32> Hmmm
<Jenesis> a good tuto of vlc will do too.
<Jenesis> the vlc page is a little caothic
<Jenesis> Of course I can record my videos directly in youtube, download them with unplug and convert them with ffmpeg... but.. I'd prefer  to use a linux aplicattion.
<maxamillion> Jenesis: http://www.kinodv.org/article/static/2 ... try that application .. its in the repositories and you can install it with apt-get, aptitude, or synaptic
<Jenesis> thanks :)
<maxamillion> Jenesis: no problem :)
<atarinox> can somebody recommend some good software for receiving podcasts?
<Jenesis> iPodder
* maxamillion didn't know  ... sorry
<Jenesis>  iPodder : iPodder is a GUI-driven podcast receiver, allowing users to download and listen to Internet audio programs.
<somerville32> !iPodder
<Jenesis> :)
<somerville32> Hmm...
* maxamillion waits for ubotu 
* somerville32 pokes Ubugtu.
<somerville32> Or yeah
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> ubotu
<maxamillion> :)
<maxamillion> ubotu: hello?
<ubotu> hello: The classic greeting, and a good example. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.1-4 (edgy), package size 47 kB, installed size 472 kB
<maxamillion> bah!
<maxamillion> ubotu: iPodder?
<maxamillion> ermmm...
<somerville32> !info iPodder
<ubotu> ipodder: a podcast receiver. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.9-5 (edgy), package size 640 kB, installed size 2648 kB
<atarinox> is it relatively lightweight?
<somerville32> Not sure :] 
* maxamillion has no clue ... never heard of it until now
<somerville32> Where is kalikiana?
<maxamillion> !seen kalikiana
<ubotu> I last saw kalikiana (n=kalikian@xdsl-84-44-178-49.netcologne.de) 8h 54m 36s ago, quiting: ""And Jesus said unto John: 'Come forth, I will give you eternal life!'. Unfortunately, John came fifth... he won a toaster.""
<Jenesis> it's a bot !!
<Jenesis> I like bots !!
<maxamillion> Jenesis: yes ... yes it is :) ... ubotu and Ubugtu are bots
<Jenesis> :D
<Jenesis> hi ubotu
<Jenesis> it does not answer?
<somerville32> It isn't smart
<somerville32> It isn't for chatting with
<Jenesis> ops
<Jenesis> :)
<Jenesis> kino no supports input from v4l I'm afraid...
<Jenesis> just from an arhive
<Jenesis> thanks anyway :)
<Jenesis> I have to go Bye !
<PirateHead> xubuntu Edgy just somehow cut power to my USB ports
<PirateHead> how do I turn them back on?
<somerville32> :S
<somerville32> Sounds like a hardware issue to me
<Jester45> how can i cheack what mother board i have without opening the computer and looking becuase that didnt work
<somerville32> You can't
<somerville32> Open it up again
<somerville32> There should be a model number on it
<Jester45> yes i tried that but cant find anything about it
<Jester45> maybe i read it wrong becuase it was dime light and small text
<Jester45> brb
* Maximilian1st Is going to try to sleep, good night to all of you.
* somerville32 waves.
<RememberPOL> So... if I shut down my laptop while the AC charging cable is plugged in, it hangs on halt (no matter if APCI is disabled)... But if I shut down _without_ the AC charging cable plugged in, it completely shuts down just fine. Any ideas why this might be so?
#xubuntu 2007-01-11
<maxamillion> anyone know of a gui network config front end that is known to function with ndiswrapper?
<somerville32> Nope
<somerville32> lol
<maxamillion> erm...
<maxamillion> i finally got it to see that the wifi card exists ...
<maxamillion> wifi-radar doesn't pick anything up though ... but i had heard it doesn't work with ndiswrapper ... which appears to be true
<somerville32> Hrmph
<maxamillion> looks like my only option is network-manager-gnome
<maxamillion> nvm, once that is installed i can find the command to execute it and i don't know where it is ... whereis turned up nothing
<TheSheep> maxamillion: just see the list of files in package
<maxamillion> ah, rgr
<maxamillion> TheSheep: yeah ... still no help
<Jester45> i got my new ram
<maxamillion> awesome
<Jester45> yeps
<Jester45> ok i got a question on power supplies
<Jester45> on the red switch on theback what setting is higher the one showing the higher number or the space wherethe higher number would be
<Jester45> Windows XP - The 64-bit wannabe with a 32-bit graphics interface for 16-bit extensions to a 8-bit patch on a 4-bit operating system designed to run on a 2-bit processor by a company that can't stand 1-bit of competition
<Jester45> so true
<grumpymole>  /quit
<Eroick> does Deskbar work on xubuntu and can I install xubuntu with a alternative install disk?
<somerville32> yes and yes
<Eroick> somerville32: should I install a command line system then apt-get install xubuntu-desktop?
<somerville32> Just use the alternative install disk
<someonww> hi
<somerville32> Eroick: And install the desktop
<somerville32> someonww, hi
<someonww> how do I mount a FAT partition?
<Eroick> somerville32: but it asks" Install in text mode" or :Install a command-line system" which one?
<someonww> is there a buttong to do that?
<somerville32> Eroick: Install in text mode
<somerville32> someonww: There is an applet
<Eroick> ok, thanks!
<somerville32> np :)
<somerville32> And good luck
<someonww> how do i mount a FAT partitoin?
<somerville32> someonww, After adding the applet, just select the partition and it'll mount it
<somerville32> someonww, It might be mounted already
<somerville32> If so, it would be in /media/
<someonww> mm... didn't see it
<somerville32> Use the "Mount Devices" applet
<somerville32> It is super easy
<someonww> ohh
<someonww> kewl
<someonww> thanks
<somerville32> np
<somerville32> :)
<someonww> well I just installed Xubuntu on a crappy 400Mhz VAIO lapdance
* somerville32 uses a 333mhz w/ 128mb
<someonww> *laptop
<someonww> actually I have no idea what "lapdance" stands for
<somerville32> *256mb
<someonww> this guy has 64M runs slow as hell, he will upgrade to 256RAM though
<someonww> ram for that crapp is mad cheap
<somerville32> :] 
<someonww> somerville32, we have too similar nick... do you mind changing yours? ;-)
<somerville32> Yes, I would
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> I've used this nick for 9 years
<MagicFab> i want a VAIO lapdance too
<MagicFab> 192MB here
<somerville32> :D
<j1mc> hi all
<somerville32> Hello! :)
<j1mc> hi somerville32 :)
<j1mc> just kinda came on here to give mad props to the new xubuntu-user mailing list.  kinda get the word out or something.
<j1mc> hopefully get some regular users to use it.
<somerville32> :)
<somerville32> Indeed
<j1mc> thanks for your response to my post there, by the way.
<j1mc> i'm downloading the alternate install cd now.
<j1mc> i didn't know that there were nightlies available for test, and had only tested herd 1, and it did nothing.
<j1mc> i mean, it wouldn't even install.
<somerville32> lol
<j1mc> somerville32, if i do a test like the one in the link you provided in your message to the xubuntu-users mailing list, where can i post/share the test results?
<somerville32> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/testing/Xubuntu
* somerville32 creates a factoid.
<somerville32> !testing
<ubotu> For information on how to help test the next release of Xubuntu and for the results matrix, please see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/testing/Xubuntu
<somerville32> :)
<j1mc> so, basically, the checkbox things are just to help you record your own progress, and then if something doesn't work . . .
<j1mc> then you check and see if there's a bug report on it already . . .
<j1mc> and go from there.
<j1mc> got it.  :)
<somerville32> Well, make sure to mark if it is successful too
<j1mc> do you actually submit the successful / unsuccessful report somewhere, though?  i don't see where you'd do that.
<j1mc> ah, it's a wiki . . . so i can edit it??
<j1mc> edit that page you put up?
<j1mc> (sorry, i'm being a little slow)
<jack_> hi... is there a way to easily change from xubuntu to ubuntu.. or just run the ubuntu install disk and have it format the drive?
<j1mc> i think that you can just run sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, but others on here can confirm.
<jack_> well
<jack_> if i d/l just normal ubuntu and install it normally having it format the drive.. there won't be problems right?
<somerville32> IT'll remove Xubuntu and all your data on the disk
<somerville32> j1mc: You would file a bug report and then add it to the reported bugs at the end
<jack_> ok
<jack_> thats fine.
<jack_> thanks
<jack_> by the way
<jack_> will it run ok? laptop running p3 256 ram
<somerville32> <-- P2 333mhz w/ 256mb of ram
<jack_> hehe
<jack_> yeah
<jack_> that sucks bro
<jack_> my windows box is amazing
<jack_> but i use this at work
<jack_> my windows box lol
<somerville32> :] 
<jack_> core 2 extreme quad core dual 8800;s sli 4 gigs ram
<jack_> O
<jack_> im not kidding
<jack_> <3
<j1mc> jack_, i have a p3 800 w/ 256.  you'll find that xubuntu will run faster on something like yours than ubuntu, but ubuntu iwll work.
<somerville32> Xubuntu works too :P
<jack_> ok.
<jack_> i want something that looks ourty
<jack_> purty*
<somerville32> I think Xubuntu looks purty
<somerville32> :] 
<jack_> lol
<jack_> my roomate is a perl dev on unix for sun
<jack_> oheh
<jack_> ok well
<jack_> gotta go
<jack_> see u guys later.
<somerville32> lol
* somerville32 waves.
<aslkmsadlkmdsa> helo
<aslkmsadlkmdsa> anyone alive?
<aslkmsadlkmdsa> anyoneee??
<aslkmsadlkmdsa> hi
<aslkmsadlkmdsa> hi jester
<Jester45> hi
<aslkmsadlkmdsa> can i ask u some questions regarding xubuntu?
<Jester45> anyone hear about the 11 month baby behind put in an oven?
<aslkmsadlkmdsa> how do i draw out the devicfe manager for linux systems?
<aslkmsadlkmdsa> device*
<Jester45> sure
<Jester45> like to look at network cards video cards ? or disc drives
<aslkmsadlkmdsa> yes.
<Jester45> try lspci
<Jester45> or lspci -v for more details and -vv for even more
<cellofellow> hi
<aslkmsadlkmdsa> yes it works. thank you jester! and yes i have heard abt the baby int the oven thing lol. what about it?
<Jester45> depending on what you have installed you can go to the fce menu then to system then disc and that shows hardrives and cd drives
<Jester45> its so sad what people do
<aslkmsadlkmdsa> yeap indeed.
<Jester45> should of fought the dad or somthing not the baby
<somerville32> jester45: -offtopic :)
<aslkmsadlkmdsa> lol. just a different approach for revenging.
<aslkmsadlkmdsa> oops :S
<somerville32> :)
<Jester45> o come on somerville32 i helped him
<aslkmsadlkmdsa> yeah he did somerville32. :P
<somerville32> and now you can help him find #xubuntu-offtopic :)
<aslkmsadlkmdsa> oh if u dont mind, i have another question
<somerville32> Sure
<somerville32> Ask away :)
<Jester45> ok
<Jester45> :)] 
<aslkmsadlkmdsa> what sort of programs for security like firewall etc is good for linux? are there any products specially made for linux?
<aslkmsadlkmdsa> norton? etc..?
<Jester45> linux has builtin firewall
<Jester45> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<cellofellow> ClamAV if you insist on antivirus.
<Jester45> most antivirus for linux scans for windows virus so you dont spread them
<aslkmsadlkmdsa> i see. is this clamAV for retail or open source?
<cellofellow> OSS.
<cellofellow> I use Gmail so email scanners don't work.
<cellofellow> Above you mentioned norton. I think it
<cellofellow> 's so funny when people expect that big-time software vendors care about little Linux.(desktops anyway.)
<cellofellow> (I've seen Grisoft AVG for RedHat.)
<aslkmsadlkmdsa> ha ha yeah i suppose.
<aslkmsadlkmdsa> anyway guys thanks a lot for your help.
<aslkmsadlkmdsa> gotta run now... till then. take care and god bl;ess
* Jester45 has all ports open and never got a virus
* aslkmsadlkmdsa too
<cellofellow> you're more likely to be hacked or rooted Jester.
<cellofellow> I still keep a NAT between me and the internet.
<cellofellow> if I had a mobile laptop, I'd enable a firewall, at least when I'm in a public hotspot.
<Jester45> yes i by-passed the NAT
<cellofellow> you're crazy. I'm gonna brute-force your box and show you.
<somerville32> tsk tsk
<somerville32> :P
<somerville32> I just rewrote the help page on the Xubuntu website
<somerville32> Go check it out: http://xubuntu.org/help
<cellofellow> I see the website still has little margins and Dapper-style colors and logos.
<cellofellow> Didn't we decide on something fresher in the last real meeting?
<Jester45> silly cellofellow i will just reinstall
<Jester45> when the next version coming out
<cellofellow> better encrypt your most important stuff.
<somerville32> Stop guys
<cellofellow> 7.04 == April 07
<cellofellow> ok cody
<Jester45> its somerville32 not cody
<somerville32> cellofellow: That stuff won't happen until I get shell access (which has been approved by Canonical, just waiting for the details)
<cellofellow> password huh?
<Jester45> with shell access can you run anything from terminal
<cellofellow> well, I see canonical eats there own dog food. The website is running on Ubuntu Server.
<Jester45> why not
<cellofellow> Oh, I thought maybe it was hosted somewhere.
<cellofellow> I guess I was wrong.
<cellofellow> somerville32: nice IRC section
<somerville32> Thanks :] 
<subzero800> anyone: Im using an old thinkpad, and when i try to boot, after a while it just goes blank with blinking cursor\
* cellofellow just joined the Xubuntu-users list and will help when he can.
<Jester45> whats it say; Dont under any reason listen to Jester45 and/or do offtopic chat in ontopic channel
<Jester45> subzero800: can you type stuff?
<cellofellow> subzero800: booting from a CD?
<subzero800> anyone:no, actually now its giving me device errors on device hdc
<subzero800> Buffer I/O errors
<cellofellow> sounds like trouble with hdc, your cd drive.
<somerville32> hdc isn't always your cd drive
<somerville32> hdc is my /
<Jester45> ok my usb drives arent showing ondesktop and not on the Thunar list
<cellofellow> hda1 is my /, hdd1 is my /home
<Jester45> any reason why?
<cellofellow> hdc is DVD
<subzero800> hdc on a pentium 2 :-) lol
* mode/#xubuntu [+o somerville32]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#xubuntu:somerville32] : Official Xubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Mailing list: http://lists.ubuntu.com/xubuntu-users
* mode/#xubuntu [-o somerville32]  by ChanServ
<subzero800> I dont think its going to boot
<cellofellow> Jester45: I figured out if I had a /dev file usually associated with USB drives in fstab, they won't show in the desktop.
<somerville32> subzero800, Check the cd-rom's integrity
<somerville32> !integrity | subzero800
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about integrity - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<somerville32> Hmm
<cellofellow> !anything
<somerville32> !search iso
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anything - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Found: torrents,mini.iso,dvdiso,.iso,loopback,burners,midi,miniiso,iso,burniso
<somerville32> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<subzero800> I think the disk is fine, i think its this computer
<somerville32> subzero800, Best to check the disk
<subzero800> k
<somerville32> There is a "check disk" option at boot
<cellofellow> subzero800: have another CD drive hanging around?
<cellofellow> if it's not the disk
<subzero800> nope
<cellofellow> oh, darnit. I do and I'd send it to you if I could.
<subzero800> its a laptop anyways
<Jester45> cellofellow: i dont undersand you
<cellofellow> oh,yeah.
<cellofellow> who does, jester?
<somerville32> Jester45, Are you on Feisty, Edgy, or Dapper?
* cellofellow is Edgy
<Jester45> edgy
<cellofellow> anybody know of a tax-form program for linux similar to TurboTax?
<Jester45> wine = turbotax
<Jester45> +
<cellofellow> that doesn't cost $40.
<cellofellow> 'sides, I hate wine
<cellofellow> so, there aren't ANY tax programs?
<Jester45> none that i know
<cellofellow> well, that doesn't meen there aren't any. I'll try seaching.
<jack_> hi do you guys know  how to install ubuntu from xubuntu isnt there a command??? or do you acually have to d/l ubuntu.
<cellofellow> install ubuntu-desktop will give you gnombe
<cellofellow> gnome*
<cellofellow> kubuntu-desktop for kde
<jack_> so how do i do that?
<quad3d> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<cellofellow> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<jack_> ok
<jack_> thanks
<Jester45> and if you dont want xubuntu you can use "sudo apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get autoremove"
<somerville32> !software | jack_
<ubotu> jack_: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents and !Offline
<Jester45> shoulw remove most
<jack_> thanks for the help i was d/l ubuntu from the site was just gonna format the disk but the d/l froze at 96%.. lol
<Jester45> np
<Jester45> cellofellow: so what where you talking about /dev anbd usb drives
<cellofellow> if you put, say, something to do with /dev/sda1 which is for USB drives on my system in fstab, it'll break the little udev/hald thing that makes those icons appear. From experience. :)
<Jester45> so how do i fix this
<cellofellow> no idea.
<cellofellow> are they creating /dev files when you plug in?
<Jester45> not sure
<Jester45> how do i know
<cellofellow> ls -l /dev/sd*
<cellofellow> if you don't have sata/scsi drives, should only return something if the usb drives are being detected.
<Jester45> ok but how do i know what one
<Jester45> ok
<cellofellow> lsusb
<cellofellow> I dunno
<Jester45> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 062a:0102 Creative Labs
<Jester45> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<Jester45> for lsusb
<cellofellow> any files in /dev ?
<Jester45> im using a usb hub one one
<Jester45> nothing with /dev/sd
<cellofellow> maybe that's the problem, though I don't think it should be.
<Jester45> it worked b4
<cellofellow> * included?
<Jester45> the only things with s is
<cellofellow> is udev even running?
<Jester45> shm snapshot snd sndstat stderr stdin stdout
<Jester45> yes it is
<cellofellow> what about hald?
<Jester45> a few of them
<cellofellow> :/
<cellofellow> I have no idea what to do.
<cellofellow> Do CD's show on the desktop?
<cellofellow> BRB
<Jester45> yes they do
<Jester45> my ipod works on the same port
<cellofellow> well, you got me.
<Jester45> is there a way to get to the drives without the icons?
<cellofellow> if there's a /dev file, then you just mount it.
<Jester45> what one
<Jester45> i dont know these things
<cellofellow> sd**
<cellofellow> like my USB Zip drive is sda for the drive, and sda4 for the disk.
<Jester45> ok
<Jester45> well
<Jester45> thats stupid i guess i will wait from someone else
<Jester45> thanks for help
<MagicFab> what is the difference between ubuntu 6.06 and 6.06.1 ?
<somerville32> MagicFab: 6.06 is the original release while 6.06.1 has updated packages
<MagicFab> I know, but which ones :)
<cellofellow> seeing as Dapper will stick with us for a while yet, we may see a 6.06.2 and onward.
<somerville32> We will see 6.06.2
<somerville32> And relatively soon
<somerville32> MagicFab: all kinds of stuff really
* cellofellow uses 6.10, so it doesn't matter.
<MagicFab> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/releasenotes/606 doesn't mention it
<spierepf> Greetings.
<cellofellow> :)
<spierepf> I'm looking for some help with gdm on xubuntu.
<cellofellow> well, what is it?
<spierepf> I'm trying to run vnc so that it presents a gdmgreeter.
<cellofellow> oh. I've heard VNC can do that, but I use XDMCP instead.
<spierepf> The problem is that the greeter closes itself before getting presented. I'm not sure why.
<spierepf> I've only used XDMCP on local networks.
<cellofellow> oh, if you want Internet, then yeah, VNC or X over SSH
<cellofellow> dunno about getting a GDM Greeter when connecting with VNC though. Never tried that.
<grumpymole> spierepf: are you on the latest fiesty?
<spierepf> no, I'm on edgy.
<grumpymole> ok, there is a bug on fiesty (not sure if it affects others) where xvnc4server shuts down immediately on connecting
<grumpymole> bug #78282
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 78282 in vnc4 "vnc4server does not start Desktop environment after security update" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78282
<MagicFab> ok found the announce. https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-August/000088.html
<grumpymole> spierepf: not sure if the security update also went to edgy
<grumpymole> spierepf: just checked the bug - it also affects edgy.
<grumpymole> if you are up-to-date on edgy then you would have also received the vnc4server update a few days ago
<spierepf> Hmmm. That could be it.
<grumpymole> http://grumpymole.blogspot.com/2007/01/vnc4server-on-feisty-breakage.html
<somerville32> :D
<somerville32> grumpymole: Are you a Ubuntu member yet?
<grumpymole> no
<somerville32> You should become one just so that you can add your blog to Ubuntu Planet
<somerville32> lol
* grumpymole grins
<cellofellow> no cody got netsplit'ed
<somerville32> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<somerville32> :)
<cellofellow> oh, I didn't notice it only lasted a second.
<spierepf> vnc and gdm, like sweet sweet candy!
<cellofellow> oooh. My State offers a free Java course online. Should I take it? (I have 0 highschool credit, period. May as well get something.)
<somerville32> As in -offtopic
<cellofellow> oh, whatever. No one cares and hasn't answered.
<somerville32> I wanna answer ;] 
<cellofellow> oh
<Ro_Vai> whats the command to launch the home folder from a terminal/
<Ro_Vai> ?
<cellofellow> thunar /home/yourname
<Ro_Vai> thanks
<somerville32> Ro_Vai: If you play to use it in a script, you can use the HOME variable
<somerville32> ie. Thunar $HOME
<Ro_Vai> i was just making an icon for my bottom panel witch i turned into a mac esk dock
<somerville32> :] 
<Ro_Vai> ^.^
<Ro_Vai> i switched over to xubuntu from gnome about 3 days ago and i'm very very happy with xubuntu
<somerville32> :)
<somerville32> I'm very happy to hear that :)
<somerville32> I like Xubuntu too
<Ro_Vai>  yep i have xubuntu 7.04 with beryl running and i've just finished putting the final touches on my desktop
<somerville32> OooOoo :)
<somerville32> I'm running 7.04 too
<Ro_Vai> yep 7.04 i find to have its quirks but it's still surprisingly stable
* somerville32 nods.
<somerville32> Make sure to file bugs :)
<Ro_Vai> oh of course
<Ro_Vai> i havent run into any yet though
<somerville32> Ro_Vai: Have you subscribed to the new mailing list?
<Ro_Vai> not yeat
<Ro_Vai> yet*
<somerville32> :)
<somerville32> Nows a great time <g>
<somerville32> http://lists.ubuntu.com/xubuntu-users
* somerville32 smiles warmly.
<Ro_Vai> i will just as soon as i find a winamp skin for my xmms
<hyper_ch> hiho
<hyper_ch> what do I have to (restart) if the xfce menu bar is gone?
<somerville32> Press alt + f2
<somerville32> and then enter: xfce4-panel
<somerville32> and hit enter
<Ro_Vai> I just signed up for the mailing list
<hyper_ch> no neet for alt-f2
<hyper_ch> always have a termianl open :)
<hyper_ch> somerville32: but thx :)
<somerville32> :)
<somerville32> np
<hyper_ch> btw: good morning everyone :)
<somerville32> @now atlantic
<somerville32> :)
<Ubugtu> Current time in Canada/Atlantic: January 11 2007, 02:30:17
<somerville32> Morning
<Ro_Vai> I love this time of the morning
<maxamillion> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Ro_Vai> how do i view other computers on my network while in xubuntu/
<Ro_Vai> ?
<somerville32> !samba | Ro_Vai
<ubotu> Ro_Vai: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<maxamillion> Ro_Vai: define "other computers" .. how would you like to view them? files, printers, devices, etc. and what protocol are you using to do so? samba, nfs, ftp, etc?
<maxamillion> ... well that works too
<somerville32> :)
<somerville32> !alternative-support-#xubuntu is <reply> For alternative Xubuntu support options, please see http://xubuntu.org/help
<somerville32> hmmm
<somerville32> ubotu is broken
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is broken - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ro_Vai> meh i just had to reconfigure it in nautilus
<maxamillion> Ro_Vai: you run gnome?
<somerville32> !support
<ubotu> For alternative Xubuntu support options, please see http://xubuntu.org/help
<somerville32> woot
<maxamillion> works for me ... less to type also ;)
<Ro_Vai> used too
<Ro_Vai> made the switch over to xfce about 3 days ago
<maxamillion> awesome
* maxamillion can't wait for xfce4.5 
<maxamillion> it'll probably be atleast a year though
<Ro_Vai> yep i'm loving xfce and beryl
<somerville32> :)
<somerville32> Ro_Vai, send us a screenie
<Ro_Vai> any effect inparticular/
<Ro_Vai> ?
<somerville32> I dunno
<somerville32> I can't run beryl
<Ro_Vai> how about the rotating cube with a transparent movie with the rain going?
<maxamillion> Ro_Vai: i run beryl at work because i am the only linux user in the office and its fun to be like "look what else windows can't do" .... also did that with project looking glass the day after it went stable
<Ro_Vai> lol
<maxamillion> looking glass is cool, but if i didn't have the beast workstation i have at the office i would never be able to run it ...
<Ro_Vai> I run it to oppose my mac user god complex friends
<somerville32> ro_vai: I don't think it is working
<somerville32> Ro_Vai, got it
<Ro_Vai> cool
<Ro_Vai> so what do you think?
<somerville32> Pretty crazy stuff, lol
<Ro_Vai> yep yep
<somerville32> !testing
<ubotu> For information on how to help test the next release of Xubuntu and for the results matrix, please see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/testing/Xubuntu
<somerville32> !no, testing-#xubuntu is <reply> For information on how to help test the next release of Xubuntu and for the results matrix, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Xubuntu/Current
<ubotu> I'll remember that, somerville32
* Maximilian1st Hi all.
<somerville32> Hi :)
<somerville32> Maximilian1st, Ready to test out Herd 2? :)
<Maximilian1st> somerville32, Hi, you are confusing me with maxamillion
<somerville32> No. maxamillion just went to bed.
* somerville32 grins.
<somerville32> Maximilian1st, Are you interested in helping test Herd 2?
<Maximilian1st> What is herd2???
<somerville32> It is an alpha release of Feisty Fawn, Xubuntu 7.04
<gnomefreak> Maximilian1st: alpha 2 feisty
<somerville32> !testing | Maximilian1st
<ubotu> Maximilian1st: For information on how to help test the next release of Xubuntu and for the results matrix, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Xubuntu/Current
<Maximilian1st> I tried updating the kernel to feisty but it hanged and I had to re-install. I use a laptop.
<Maximilian1st> Maybe I did not go the official way of upgrading my system. I changed the sources file and it updated plenty of files...
<somerville32> There is an ISO you can burn and test
<somerville32> See that link for more info on the different tests you can do
<Maximilian1st> I am just looking at it...
<Maximilian1st> there is a typo after "Getting the test CD
<Maximilian1st> If the task you have select involves"
<Maximilian1st> should be selected.
<somerville32> Feel free to fix it :)
<Maximilian1st> But I have no login. You are Codysomerville?
<somerville32> Yup
<somerville32> Maximilian1st, You can get a login by registering a launchpad account.
<somerville32> typo fixed
<Maximilian1st> This is no live CD.
<Maximilian1st> It involves installing a brand new system
<somerville32> You don't need to do all the steps if you don't want to
<somerville32> You can just test to see if the live cd boots and goes to a desktop
<Maximilian1st> OK, I start the downloading and go for a walk.
<somerville32> :)
<toxik`> Can I remove the silly right click on the desktop? I want the XFCE menu to pop up
<somerville32> Yes
<toxik`> How?
<somerville32> Applications > Settings > Desktop Settings
<somerville32> or right click the desktop and click desktop settings
<somerville32> lol
<toxik`> Yeah I looked there, couldn't find it
<toxik`> Oh nevermind
<toxik`> Silly me
<toxik`> Thank you
<somerville32> np
<somerville32> :)
<toxik`> :)
<toxik`> Is Quake3 in apt?
<somerville32> The engine might be
<toxik`> Oh :-/
<toxik`> Portage has ioQuake3
<somerville32> Not the entire thing
<somerville32> It would be illegal
<toxik`> No, it misses pak0
<toxik`> Of course
<toxik`> ioQuake3 doesn't come with pak0 so :-)
* somerville32 nods.
<somerville32> I know there is a how-to on the wiki
<toxik`> I see, I was just pondering if it was as easy as with portage, but I'll go for a manual install for now, thanks again!
<somerville32> !quake
<ubotu> Quake runs natively under linux see http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/quake4/ for details
<somerville32> !quake3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quake3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<somerville32> hmm
<MagicFab> hey
<toxik`> Hm, I think I screwed my user's .bashrc up, where is the default one?
<somerville32> /etc/skel
<toxik`> Nevermind,
<toxik`> Heh, just found it :P
<Maximilian1st> !session manager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about session manager - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<somerville32> :)
* Maximilian1st is leaving, bye all.
<Ro_Vai> hey this is going to sound really stupid but to get to your cd rom drive from a terminal its cd /media/cdrom right?
<gabkdll1> Ro_Vai: that is correct
<Ro_Vai> ok then i'm having problems accessing my drive
<Ro_Vai> ls just kicks me back to the command line
<gabkdll1> I don't really follow you. When you are working with the program "Terminal", everything you do is on the command line. What do you mean?
<gabkdll1> When you do: "cd /media/cdrom" , does the prompt tell you that you have in fact moved to the directory /media/cdrom/ ?
<Ro_Vai> ls is sopposed to list whats inside of your current directory but mine returns nothing
<Ro_Vai> and yes
<gabkdll1> Ah, you are trying to do "ls /media/cdrom" ?
<Ro_Vai> no
<Ro_Vai> cd /media/cdrom
<Ro_Vai> then ls
<gabkdll1> Is there something in the drive ? :)
<Ro_Vai> yes
<somerville32> Is the cd-rom mounted?
<Ro_Vai> i can access it and view the files from the pretty little icon thats on my desktop
<Ro_Vai> so i'm guessing yes
<somerville32> type: sudo mount /media/cdrom0
<Ro_Vai> mount: special device /dev/hdc does not exist
<Ro_Vai> is what i got
<gabkdll1> Ro_Vai: do you have more than one optical drive?
<gabkdll1> you can do "df" to see what is mounted where
<Ro_Vai> no i do not
<Ro_Vai> and thanks for the df command
<jonty_rocks3> help
<jonty_rocks3> is there an xubuntu driver for Speedtouch 330 USB?
<jonty_rocks3> anyone?
<gabkdll1> jonty_rocks3: hi
<jonty_rocks3> hello!
<jonty_rocks3> is there an xubuntu driver for Speedtouch 330?
<gabkdll1> the manufacturer says that there is linux support through an open source driver
<gabkdll1> http://www.speedtouchdsl.com/supuser.htm
<jonty_rocks3> i downloaded one but when it extracted it just said extracting for 4 hours =S
<jonty_rocks3> is it thhe firmware?
<gabkdll1> are you running xubuntu now, or just thinking about it
<gabkdll1> ?
<jonty_rocks3> am running on my laptop
<jonty_rocks3> this my pc
<gabkdll1> I suspect that if the open source driver is at all stable, it probably was included with the default *ubuntu kernel
<jonty_rocks3> well i plugged it in and nothing happened
<gabkdll1> did you check dmesg ?
<jonty_rocks3> what>
<jonty_rocks3> ?
<jonty_rocks3> i'm a noob =(
<gabkdll1> run "dmesg" in a Terminal
<jonty_rocks3> one sec
<gabkdll1> it will generate a lot of output
<jonty_rocks3> i cant cause i only got 1 modem
<jonty_rocks3> which i am using
<jonty_rocks3> will try later thnx
<jonty_rocks3> btw which is better? Debian or Slackware?
<gabkdll1> also, maybe you need to reboot
<jonty_rocks3> also i get a load of lines at the bottom of thhe screen
<gabkdll1> from what I hear, Slackware is more involved, but you learn a lot along the way
<gabkdll1> "dmesg | tail" would probably have sufficed
<gabkdll1> dmesg is for viewing kernel messages
<jonty_rocks3> what about the lines on the screen it is so annoying
<gabkdll1> you get those lines all the time ?
<jonty_rocks3> yup
<jonty_rocks3> when on external display it is fine
<jonty_rocks3> just on laptop
<gabkdll1> and just since you installed linux?
<MDCore> hey all; I'm trying out xubuntu on parallel with kubuntu. it doesn't do this in kde but in xfce it seems to be messing with shift-punctuation e.g. shift-' and shift-"
<jonty_rocks3> yep
<MDCore> how do I turn it off ?
<jonty_rocks3> windows was fine
<jonty_rocks3> gabkdll1 shall i take a photo and send u it?
<jonty_rocks3> screen*
<gabkdll1> sure
<jonty_rocks3> how i do that?
<jonty_rocks3> lol i'm nooooob
<jonty_rocks3> found it
<MDCore> any ideas ?
<jonty_rocks3> MDCore i'm a noob soz
<MDCore> np
<jonty_rocks3> gabkdll1 just copying to pc now
<gabkdll1> jonty_rocks3: I am anxious to see if those lines even show up in the screenshot
<jonty_rocks3> they do
<jonty_rocks3> i checked
<jonty_rocks3> grrr
<jonty_rocks3> will have to send via email
<jonty_rocks3> my dcc crap
<gabkdll1> you can't post it publically? I am actually not a xubuntu developer or anything like that
<jonty_rocks3> yes one sec
<gabkdll1> MDCore: you mean, when you press Shift-' or Shift-" , nothing happens?
<MDCore> gabkdll1: Yes.. until I press another key. If I press ' then ' again I get 
<jonty_rocks3> ok here is the screenshot: http://freespace.virgin.net/jonty.oglesby/Screenshot.png
<MDCore> but if I get press ' then <space> I get the correct character.
<MDCore> It as if my keyboard has decided to become international all of a sudden.
<jonty_rocks3> gabkdll1 u see the lines on screen?
<gabkdll1> MDCore: sounds like deadkeys behavior.
<gabkdll1> jonty_rocks3: yes, those lines are scary
<jonty_rocks3> yup its anooying
<jonty_rocks3> can i get rid of em?
<MDCore> gabkdll1: ok ?? how do I turn it off?
<jonty_rocks3> go into keyboard settings and change key mapping?
<jonty_rocks3> key map code thing
<gabkdll1> jonty_rocks3: I am not an expert, but my guess would be that the X11 device driver is not playing nice with your hardware
<jonty_rocks3> can i get round that?
<gabkdll1> jonty_rocks3: can you check which driver you are using in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jonty_rocks3> one sec plz
<gabkdll1> !xconfig | MDCore
<ubotu> MDCore: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg". To configure only the driver and resolution, type: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh".
<jonty_rocks3> erf when i scroll down the lines scroll up page too =(
<MDCore> I dunno if it is an X thing. When I in KDE I don have this problem...
<MDCore> don't
<gabkdll1> that might be useful to you too, jonty_rocks3
<jonty_rocks3> going to second output brb
* jonty_rocks3 is AFK, Changing monitor I-n-v-i-s-i-o-n
<jonty_rocks3> cant see what u say for 2 mins
<gabkdll1> MDCore: that is a good point
<TheSheep> looks like a problem with the graphics driver :/
* jonty_rocks3 is back from Changing monitor. I was gone for 2mins I-n-v-i-s-i-o-n
<jonty_rocks3> back
<jonty_rocks3> right let me type what it says:
<jonty_rocks3> Section "Screen"
<jonty_rocks3> Identifier "Defualt Screen"
<jonty_rocks3> Device "Trident Microsystems Cyber 9525"
<jonty_rocks3> Monitor "Generic Monitor"
<jonty_rocks3> etc etc
<jonty_rocks3> now if i got in a low res (displays in middle of screen) lines disappear
<jonty_rocks3> "800x600" is high res wit lines
<gabkdll1> jonty_rocks3: which driver is listed under Section "Device" ?
<jonty_rocks3> Trident Microsystems Cyber 9525
<jonty_rocks3> Driver "trident"
<jonty_rocks3> BusID "PCI:0:4:0"
<jonty_rocks3> its got 2.5mb graphics mem too
<jonty_rocks3> is it somet to do with refresh?
<jonty_rocks3> any ideas?
<jonty_rocks3> is there a new driver?
<jonty_rocks3> this is same prob as mine: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=332425&highlight=lines+high+resolution
<gabkdll1> the Xorg team might be thankful for a bug report
<jonty_rocks3> no fixy? =(
<jonty_rocks3> me wants a fixy =(
<jonty_rocks3> me hates lines
<jonty_rocks3> gab?
<jonty_rocks3> gabkdll1?
<grazie> jonty_rocks3: is the Trident Microsystems card listed using lspci?
<jonty_rocks3> erm how i tell?
<jonty_rocks3> i am a nooby
<jonty_rocks3> noob
<grazie> jonty_rocks3: in a terminal use the command  'sudo lspci'
<jonty_rocks3> one sec plz
<jonty_rocks3> it is in the list of output
<jonty_rocks3> 00:04:0 VGA Compatible controller: Trident Microsystems Cyber 9525 (rev 49)
<grazie> jonty_rocks3: that's good. do you multi boot the machine?
<jonty_rocks3> nope
<jonty_rocks3> its formatted
<grazie> how was it used before?
<jonty_rocks3> Windows 98 and Windows ME
<jonty_rocks3> not multi-boot
<grazie> no problems?
<jonty_rocks3> ME has problems but not graphics
<jonty_rocks3> Win ME
<jonty_rocks3> it was explorer.exe
<jonty_rocks3> was corrupting things.. =S
<jonty_rocks3> grazie what should i do?
<grazie> not seen you problem before, so don't know
<grazie> what resolutions work?
<grazie> 800x600?
<jonty_rocks3> 800x600 has lines
<grazie> tried 1024x768?
<jonty_rocks3> the smaller one (is in center of screen) doesnt have lines but i cant work that small
<jonty_rocks3> wont let me
<jonty_rocks3> 800x600@56 and 640x480@60
<jonty_rocks3> thats it
<grazie> do have any other liver CDs? knoppix is good
<jonty_rocks3> its an old laptop
<jonty_rocks3> and xubuntu is fine just the display problem
<grazie> can't boot from CD?
<jonty_rocks3> yes
<jonty_rocks3> i can boot from cd
<jonty_rocks3> why?
<jonty_rocks3> its alternate install
<grazie> yes xubuntu is good, but hw detection on knoppix is v.good
<jonty_rocks3> i dont wanna change os
<jonty_rocks3> can i manually change resolution and refresh? i think its refresh rate
<jonty_rocks3> grazie?
<grazie> no looks like your having problem configuring the hw correctly.
<grazie> if knoppix works use the same hw config
<jonty_rocks3> i dont want another os!!!!!!!
<jonty_rocks3> oh well, might as well get slackware....
<jonty_rocks3> whats knoppix requirements?
<grazie> !knoppix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about knoppix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jonty_rocks3> its not an OS? its a detection thing?
<grazie> no it's a live CD (linux OS running on CD)
<jonty_rocks3> oooo
<gabkdll1> http://www.knoppix.org/
<jonty_rocks3> i got 64mb ram is that OK?
<grazie> knoppix v.good to have around to fix awkard hw problems
<grazie> probably not
<jonty_rocks3> dam
<jonty_rocks3> oh well i'll put up with it cause i giving it back soon (its my next door neighbors laptop and it is very old 300mhz, 64mb ram 4gb hd 2.5mb graphics etc etc
<jonty_rocks3> Toshiba Satellite 4090CDS
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: you're there?
<grazie> jonty_rocks3: You did run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh"?
<jonty_rocks3> erm nooo
<grazie> jonty_rocks3: what did you run before?
<j0nty> back
<j0nty> my internet fouled up
<j0nty> i didnt do that config thing
<grazie> why?
<j0nty> idk
<j0nty> i'm a noob =D
<hyper_ch> j0nty: aren't we all?
<grazie> j0nty: I thought you did. you should
<j0nty> loads of warnings...
<j0nty> finished?
<j0nty> it finished
<grazie> you need to restart X
<j0nty> how
<j0nty> i tell u me linux beginner
<grazie> everything important saved?
<j0nty> yup
<j0nty> i cant really use the computer with those lines its horrible
<grazie> ctrl+alt+backspace and login
<j0nty> to normal account?
<grazie> yes
<j0nty> ok
<j0nty> XFCE loading.
<j0nty> that usually takes a min
<j0nty> desktop loaded
<j0nty> noting happened
<grazie> j0nty: ?
<j0nty> yes?
<grazie> don't understand 'nothing happended'
<grazie> problem gone or still there?
<j0nty> the desktop has loaded normally
<grazie> the lines?
<j0nty> nothing different has happened
<j0nty> lines are there
<jonty_rocks3> right
<jonty_rocks3> here is screenshot: http://freespace.virgin.net/jonty.oglesby/Screenshot.png
<grazie> jonty_rocks3: I don't enough about X to fix your problem manually
<jonty_rocks3> waaah
<jonty_rocks3> what is this X?
<jonty_rocks3> i dont think i have it
<grazie> s/enough/know enough/
<gabkdll1> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jonty_rocks3> can i change refresh rate from 56 to 60?
<jonty_rocks3> i think that will solve it
<jonty_rocks3> can i????
<grazie> you can edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, but v.careful
* Maximilian1st Hi all.
<jonty_rocks3> hi Maximilian1st
<jonty_rocks3> grazie wht i change?
<grazie> can you paste the file?
<jonty_rocks3> of...
<jonty_rocks3> omg that would take hours
<jonty_rocks3> its on my laptop lol
<jonty_rocks3> i'll copy it onto memory stick
<grazie> /etc/X11/xorg.conf. How big is it?
<Maximilian1st> grazie, about xorg, can I output the log on a different screen like F9? Where is the file that initiates the log file for xorg?
<jonty_rocks3> grazie just chhecking now...
<Maximilian1st> jonty_rocks3, that file can not be that big...
<grazie> Maximilian1st: probably but I don't know how
<jonty_rocks3> i mean to type out
<jonty_rocks3> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jonty_rocks3> gonna do a pastebin
<jonty_rocks3> of it
<Maximilian1st> I already found out, by googling of course, how to redirect the /var/log/messages to F8, now I would like to do the same for the xorg.log file...
<Maximilian1st> No someone here told me where to check...
<Maximilian1st> /etc/syslog.conf
<grazie> Maximilian1st: good. I thought I remembered a similar discussion
<Maximilian1st> This is quite a good option... Having the xorg.log would also be nice...
<jonty_rocks3> grrr i cant copy it
<jonty_rocks3> it is just blank file!!!
<jonty_rocks3> will take hours to type it all out lol
<Maximilian1st> this seems quite impossible to me. Sorry I came later in the discussion. Are you trying to copy your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and you mean it is not possible?
<jonty_rocks3> yes i trying to copy it to my pc
<jonty_rocks3> so i can paste here
<jonty_rocks3> my laptop (xubuntu) cannot access internet
<jonty_rocks3> but my pc (windows) can
<Maximilian1st> Don't you have a usb stick?
<jonty_rocks3> yes
<Maximilian1st> So?
<jonty_rocks3> i just transfered but came out on pc as nothing
<jonty_rocks3> and empty file
<Maximilian1st> Are you using Xfce?
<jonty_rocks3> yeees
<Maximilian1st> Obviously.
<jonty_rocks3> soooo....
<Maximilian1st> plug the stick in and copy to it, when copied, verify the file in thunar. If all is ok, right click on the USB stick icon and choose unmount.
<jonty_rocks3> oh
<jonty_rocks3> i didnt unmount
<jonty_rocks3> i pulled it out
<Maximilian1st> It should work, if I'm not mixing svn Xfce...
<jonty_rocks3> ah brill
<Maximilian1st> Well you should, unmount. Linux is not windows. Linux, sometimes, waits before copying files to a volume, when you issue the unmount command, it suddenly urges the copy action.
<somerville32> It occurs in Windows too ;] 
<jonty_rocks3> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jonty_rocks3> hehehe
<Maximilian1st> Hi somerville32
<somerville32> Hi :)
<jonty_rocks3> hey somerville32
<somerville32> Hiya jonty_rocks3
<Maximilian1st> somerville32, Would you happen to know where the nifty, xubuntu modified, shutdown menu resides?
* jonty_rocks3 salutes somerville32
<jonty_rocks3> u helped me mounting things =D
<somerville32> hehe :D
<Maximilian1st> And I helped him unmounting :-p
<somerville32> Maximilian1st, Are you referring to the Xubuntu shutdown dialogue?
<jonty_rocks3> ok here is the xorg.conf in pastebin form: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1193/
<Maximilian1st> somerville32, Yep
<somerville32> Maximilian1st, Are you looking for the source code?
<jonty_rocks3> grazie
<Maximilian1st> Not really, I installed svn Xfce and it replaced it with the standard Xfce shutdown menu and now I have lost the suspend and standby options
<jonty_rocks3> grazie?!?!!
<grazie> jonty_rocks3: back
<j0nty> grrr
<j0nty> stupid internet
<j0nty> grazie http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1193/
<j0nty> look there
<grazie> j0nty: where did you get 56Hz from?
<j0nty> idk it was auto set
<grazie> config is 43-60
<j0nty> can i change it to 60hz?
<Maximilian1st> as grazie wrote, 43-60 will do
<j0nty> but my refresh it wrong!
<j0nty> i'm sure of it...
<grazie> why do you think this?
<Maximilian1st> Mine has
<Maximilian1st> Option		"DPMS"
<j0nty> grazie the screen was wierd on 98 and ME
<j0nty> i increased refresh and it was fine
<Maximilian1st> Is it a CRT monitor?
<j0nty> laptop monitor
<Maximilian1st> Option		"DPMS"
<Maximilian1st> That'll do.
<j0nty> where?
<j0nty> and what are those 		?
<Maximilian1st> in the monitor section
<grazie> lines 108-113
<Maximilian1st> It chooses the best refresh for your monitor if you want.
<Maximilian1st> Or is DPMS the standard one?
<j0nty> ok tell me what to change and where
<Maximilian1st> I'm not sure but it's safe
<Maximilian1st> Option		"DPMS"
<Maximilian1st> in the monitor section
<Maximilian1st> Section "Monitor"
<j0nty> [6:40pm]  <Maximilian1st> Option		"DPMS"
<j0nty> is that right? 2 boxes?
<j0nty> what are the 2 boxes?
<Maximilian1st> j0nty, Option		"DPMS"
<Maximilian1st> Oh, no two boxes, two tabs.
<j0nty> i see 2 boxes between Option and "DPMS"
<toxik`> j0nty: Those are tabs
<j0nty> grrr
<j0nty> oh
<Maximilian1st> Well check your xorg.conf and figure it out...
<j0nty> ok
<j0nty> where i put it?
<Maximilian1st> j0nty, Are you joking?
<j0nty> where abouts in xorg.conf?
<Maximilian1st> Section "Monitor"
<j0nty> anywhere in there?
<toxik`>  19:40:04 | .  Maximilian1st> in the monitor section
<toxik`>  19:40:17 | .  Maximilian1st> Section "Monitor"
<Maximilian1st> even grazie showed you the lines
<j0nty> ok ok ok
<Maximilian1st> Well sorry but...
<Maximilian1st> Do we have to invent virtual hands to take yours in it?... joking :-p
<j0nty> i'm a noob ffs
<Maximilian1st> It's ok.
<Maximilian1st> ffs?
<toxik`> for fucks sake
<j0nty> Option DPMS is already there
<toxik`> j0nty: Being a newbie does not imply inability to read
<j0nty> Section "Monitor"
<j0nty> Identifier "Generic Monitor"
<Maximilian1st> Then the screen already uses a good refresh rate for your monitor.
<j0nty> Option "DPMS"
<j0nty> well it displays CRAP
<Maximilian1st> What do you mean by crap?
<j0nty> lines
<j0nty> bars not smoothed
<j0nty> etc
<Maximilian1st> This is not due to the refresh rate?!!!
<j0nty> was on Win 98 and Win ME
<Maximilian1st> this is probably due to the wrong driver used!
<j0nty> gimme drivers
<Maximilian1st> What card so you have?
<Maximilian1st> gimme peace
<Maximilian1st> What card so you have?
<Maximilian1st> do you have?
<gabkdll1> http://freespace.virgin.net/jonty.oglesby/Screenshot.png
<j0nty> monitor is Trident Microsystems Cyber 9525 i dunno card =S
<Maximilian1st> this card is CRAP!!!!
<j0nty> its under "device
<j0nty> innit
<Maximilian1st> gabkdll1, are these lines moving?
<j0nty> yes
<j0nty> its my lines
<j0nty> they are moving
<Maximilian1st> what driver do you use?
<j0nty> dunno
<Maximilian1st> moving up and down the whole screen?
<j0nty> no just where it is
<j0nty> but moving accross
<gabkdll1> j0nty: yes you do, you said you use the trident driver :P
<Maximilian1st> trident
<j0nty> oh yes
<j0nty> that picture shows the screen rendered
<j0nty> or whateva
<j0nty> the actually screen in pixely
<j0nty> type
<toxik`> It's odd how you can actually screenshot it, that should be on a different level.
<j0nty> ?
<j0nty> i used the screenshot addon
<Maximilian1st> j0nty, check this http://linux-on-laptops.com/forum/showthread.php?t=135
<toxik`> Yes, but the actual rendering to your monitor isn't what you screenshot, you screenshot offscreen memory, AFAIK
<jonty_rocks3> do i copy Modeline "1024x768" 65 1024 1032 1176 1344 768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync
<jonty_rocks3> into Monitor section?
<Maximilian1st> no
<jonty_rocks3> ah wait
<jonty_rocks3> this solution
<jonty_rocks3> in terminal
<jonty_rocks3> $ sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jonty_rocks3> in the Section "Monitor" change the HorizSync and VertRefresh to:
<jonty_rocks3> HorizSync 31.5-90.0
<jonty_rocks3> VertRefresh 59.0-85.0
<Maximilian1st> Is it the same laptop you have?
<jonty_rocks3> nope but same graphics card
<Maximilian1st> Before trying this out, have you tried hanging a standard monitor to it?
<jonty_rocks3> yes it is fine on that
<jonty_rocks3> fine on external monitor
<Maximilian1st> maybe change the vertical sync to 75 in place of 85
<jonty_rocks3> ok
<Maximilian1st> This is quite dangerous and could harm your monitor...
<mafu> Hello everybody. I installed xubuntu edgy and noticed that my resolution is 1680x1050 just fine, but it doesn't show up under settings->display settings. Should I report that somewhere?
<Maximilian1st> mafu, It does report as default?!
<mafu> Yes, exactly. Just default. But it doesn't show it. But maybe that's it?
<Maximilian1st> Yes, that's it.
<Maximilian1st> You probably don't have other resolution registered in your xorg.conf
<Maximilian1st> jonty_rocks3, did your monitor fry?
<jonty_rocks3> i cant change xorg.conf
<Maximilian1st> you need to be root for this
<jonty_rocks3> it says cannot open file to write
<jonty_rocks3> omg
<jonty_rocks3> how i get into root?
<Maximilian1st> What has God to do with this?
<mafu> Hehe
<Maximilian1st> By reading the manual! When you want to drive a car you have to pass an exam for the driving license.
<jonty_rocks3> comon u aint helping
<jonty_rocks3> that sudo gedit doesnt work
<Maximilian1st> jonty_rocks3, ?????????????????????????
<jonty_rocks3> says sudo: gedit not a recognized command
<somerville32> jonty_rocks3: Whats the problem?
<Maximilian1st> sudo nano
<jonty_rocks3> oh
<somerville32> jonty_rocks3, That is because gedit is not installed
<Maximilian1st> sudo mousepad
<mafu> jonty_rocks3: you should really read man sudo, you'll have to use it a lot. :)
<Maximilian1st> somerville32, I'm sorry, once more I jump out of my calm, but hey!?! This is clearly explained in the manual.
<somerville32> Maximilian1st, What exactly is explained in the manual?
<Maximilian1st> The sudo command!
<Maximilian1st> Hi maxamillion
<maxamillion> hello Maximilian1st
<somerville32> Maximilian1st, We don't tell people to rtfm here ;] 
<maxamillion> !rtfm
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Maximilian1st> But hey... this is the minimum one could do?!
<maxamillion> :)
<jarnos> Can anybody tell how can you make xscreensaver start automatically, I have filed a bug about it, see https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xubuntu-default-settings/+bug/77432
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 77432 in xubuntu-default-settings "The XScreenSaver daemon doesn't seem to be running" [Undecided,Needs info] 
<Maximilian1st> ok ok, I'll be a gentleman .
<Maximilian1st> so jonty_rocks3 where about are you now?
<somerville32> jarnos: Can you make sure the screensaver daemon is installed?
<somerville32> jarnos: Also, what version of Xubuntu are you using?
<j0nty> back
<jonty_rocks3> right
<jonty_rocks3> i edited now how i save in nano?
<maxamillion> jarnos: applications->settings->autostarted applications ... add xscreensaver
<Maximilian1st> was it ctrl+o
<jonty_rocks3> WriteOut?
<maxamillion> jarnos: i assume you are running beryl?
<mafu> jonty_rocks3: it says on the bottom of the screen
<Maximilian1st> jonty_rocks3, ctrl+o
<Maximilian1st> yep
<mafu> jonty_rocks3: ctrl+w
<jonty_rocks3> done
<jarnos> somerville32, yes it is installed and I can make it run like this: http://iki.fi/8/tmp/Screenshot.png
<jonty_rocks3> ctrl+o
<Maximilian1st> good, for your information https://help.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/linux-basics.html#root-and-sudo
<Maximilian1st> now you saved that file, give it a try.
<jonty_rocks3> restarting X
<jarnos> maxamillion, the versions are told in the bug report.
<mafu> Is there no easy way to add shortcuts to a panel in xfce? Drag'n'drop or anything?
<Maximilian1st> very good. We wait here for you.
<Maximilian1st> jonty_rocks3, huge suspens...
<Maximilian1st> jonty_rocks3, what does it look like?
<maxamillion> jarnos: rgr, lemme go take a looke
<maxamillion> -e
<jonty_rocks3> do u have to reboot?
<gpocentek> mafu: no, you need to right clic and add an item
<Maximilian1st> nope, normally not...
<jonty_rocks3> still crap
<jonty_rocks3> still lines
<jonty_rocks3> lets reboot
<Maximilian1st> jonty_rocks3, open the window, check that there is nobody outside and wipe that thing away!
<Maximilian1st> jonty_rocks3, joking
<Maximilian1st> jonty_rocks3, don't do that
<jonty_rocks3> hum
<Maximilian1st> jonty_rocks3, I know
<jonty_rocks3> new refresh rate still shows lines.....
* jonty_rocks3 is AFK, Installing Knight Online I-n-v-i-s-i-o-n
<jonty_rocks3> brb
<maxamillion> jarnos: did you see what i told you about the "autostarted applications" and to add it there? ... i ran into this problem before when i was running beryl at work, i assumed it had something to do with "breaking" the built in auto start of xscreensaver because beryl messes with alot of stuff
<jarnos> maxamillion, it is not in the "autostarted applications" list, but it wasn't there before either, only update notifier has been.I might try to add it anyway.
* jonty_rocks3 is back from Installing Knight Online. I was gone for 1min I-n-v-i-s-i-o-n
<jonty_rocks3> hum
<Maximilian1st> jonty_rocks3, what laptop brand is it you are trying to install xubuntu on?
<jonty_rocks3> Toshiba
<Maximilian1st> model?
<jonty_rocks3> Toshiba Satellite 4090CDS
<maxamillion> jarnos: its not supposed to be in the autostarted applications list, you have to add it ... i was offering that as a work around until the bug is fixed
* jonty_rocks3 is AFK, Taking a shower I-n-v-i-s-i-o-n
<jarnos> maxamillion, ok, Do I have to restart to test it or is re-login enough?
<mafu> Small problem here: in synaptic, I am trying to install the sun java jdk binaries. Now it prompts me to accept the license by hitting enter. Only problem: I can't.
<mafu> Never mind
<mafu> :)
<mafu> I love my tab key
<Maximilian1st> maxamillion, I'm a bit out of ideas about the jonty_rocks3 problem. He seems to have lines on his screen. http://freespace.virgin.net/jonty.oglesby/Screenshot.png
* jonty_rocks3 is AFK, Taking a shower. Gone now for:1min (Pager is On, /ctcp jonty_rocks3 Page <message>) I-n-v-i-s-i-o-n
<maxamillion> jarnos: re-login will suffice
<somerville32> jonty_rocks3, Please disable your away notifier :)
<jonty_rocks3> plus i am going for a shower
<jarnos> maxamillion, OK, I'll try soon.
<jonty_rocks3> could you be so kind and send me info to jonty.oglesby@virgin.net
<somerville32> As for the lines of the screen, it looks like you need to upgrade your drivers
<jonty_rocks3> if u find out a solution
<somerville32> or switch to vesa
<Maximilian1st> jonty_rocks3, It's not you but the problem with the laptop that stinks...
<jonty_rocks3> somerville32 where can i get updated drivers?
<jonty_rocks3> vesa?
<somerville32> jonty_rocks3, What video card do you have?
<Maximilian1st> jonty_rocks3, already try the vesa driver...
<jonty_rocks3> Trident
<Maximilian1st> trident
<somerville32> jonty_rocks3, There are some stuff we can try but it might just be better to buy a new video card. Trident is old, isn't it?
<Maximilian1st> He has Trident Microsystems Cyber 9525
<jonty_rocks3> one sec i gonna reboot
<Maximilian1st> It is old and CRAP!
<somerville32> :D
<jonty_rocks3> somerville32 its on loan from my next doorneighbor
<Maximilian1st> He uses a laptop. I know because I also had trident chipset CG and it really is the lowest quality you can get
<jonty_rocks3> 2.5mb =D
<Maximilian1st> somerville32, is right, you should try the vesa driver.
<jonty_rocks3> vesa driver?
<Maximilian1st> You have to change that in the current kernel... But this surely sounds like chinese to you and I understand.
<jonty_rocks3> step by step plz
<Maximilian1st> http://purge.bash.sh/%7Ebredroll/satsite/
<jonty_rocks3> could u send step by step to jonty.oglesby@virgin.net cause i really gotta go
<jarnos> maxamillion, I'm back after logout and xscreensaver autostarted, thanks.
<Maximilian1st> Wait one more minute.
<somerville32> jonty_rocks3, you need to modify xorg.conf and select the vesa driver
* jonty_rocks3 is AFK, Taking a shower. Gone now for:9mins (Pager is On, /ctcp jonty_rocks3 Page <message>) I-n-v-i-s-i-o-n
<somerville32> jonty_rocks3, or just do: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<maxamillion> jarnos: no problem :)
<jonty_rocks3> somerville32 last time i did dkpg thing loads of warnings and errors popped up
<Maximilian1st> try what somerville32 suggested, to change the trident driver as vesa.
<Maximilian1st> somerville32, are you a calm type?
<somerville32> Yup :)
<Maximilian1st> :-)
<jonty_rocks3> one sec
<jonty_rocks3> where r the ops on this chan btw?
<Maximilian1st> Never seen any
<jonty_rocks3> g2g c ya
<Maximilian1st> Why you need the ops by the way?
<jonty_rocks3> willl try vesa thing soon
<Maximilian1st> good luck
<jonty_rocks3> bye
* somerville32 waves.
<Maximilian1st> bye
<Maximilian1st> All these folks leave their computers turned on.
<somerville32> hehe
<maxamillion> need food
<maxamillion> laters
* jonty_rocks3 is back from Taking a shower. I was gone for 41mins I-n-v-i-s-i-o-n
<jonty_rocks3> bacl
<jonty_rocks3> back*
<Maximilian1st> Hey jonty_rocks3, Mr suspens.
<jonty_rocks3> Suspens?
<Maximilian1st> Did you try what somerville32 suggested?
<jonty_rocks3> am about to
<Maximilian1st> Merde, that must be a french wors
<Maximilian1st> word
<somerville32> jonty_rocks3, You must disable your away notification. Please do so now :)
<jonty_rocks3> its cause i typed /away reason
<somerville32> Are you using xchat?
<jonty_rocks3> nope
<somerville32> Ok
<somerville32> Well, what ever the client
<jonty_rocks3> Invision IRC Windows
<somerville32> You need to disable that
* jonty_rocks3  is running I-n-v-i-s-i-o-n 2.0 Build 3515 with Advanced File Serving features by cRYOa on mIRC v6.2 32bit obtained from: http://www.i-n-v-i-s-i-o-n.com 
<jonty_rocks3> ^^
<somerville32> :] 
<jonty_rocks3> ok just booting up laptop
<jonty_rocks3> will i change Driver "trident" to Driver "vesa" ?
* somerville32 nods.
<jonty_rocks3> kk
<jonty_rocks3> do i reboot?
<Maximilian1st> somerville32 is a good example of patience and compassion, I learn from you.
<somerville32> :)
<somerville32> thanks :)
<jonty_rocks3> somerville32?
<jonty_rocks3> do i reboot?
<somerville32> jonty_rocks3, Just restart X
<jonty_rocks3> i'll reboot
<somerville32> crtl + alt+ backspace
<jonty_rocks3> it'll be easier
<somerville32> no it won't be
<somerville32> just press ctrl + alt + backspace
<somerville32> :)
<jonty_rocks3> ok
<jonty_rocks3> u no lines appear at login too
<jonty_rocks3> oooo
<jonty_rocks3> Hold the phone
<jonty_rocks3> NO LINES
<jonty_rocks3> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jonty_rocks3> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> Calm down buddy
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> :)
<somerville32> Happy we could help
<jonty_rocks3> YOU ARE A LIFE SAVER +D
<jonty_rocks3> =DDDD
<jonty_rocks3> somerville32 does it again =)
<somerville32> hehe
<somerville32> jonty_rocks3, Have you subscribed to the new mailing list?
<jonty_rocks3> no
<jonty_rocks3> !mailinglist
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mailinglist - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<somerville32> hehe
<jonty_rocks3> !mail
<Maximilian1st> oh, me neither but I saw it announced in the news
<ubotu> mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailinglists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<jonty_rocks3> =D
<jonty_rocks3> that it?
<somerville32> see the topic ^^
<somerville32> Mailing list: http://lists.ubuntu.com/xubuntu-users
<jonty_rocks3> ok ty
<jonty_rocks3> somerville32 thank you soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much
<Maximilian1st> http://xubuntu.com/node/24
<ephemeros> yo m\/
<ephemeros> *\m/
<jonty_rocks3> c ya
* jonty_rocks3 is playing Knight Online c ya
<somerville32> C ya
<somerville32> Hey ephemeros :)
<ephemeros> ;)
<Vilhelm1> what's the application I can change the appearance of KDE applications in XFCE? I don't have Kubuntu installed but I use amarok and konqueror though because they rule ok
<somerville32> By installing Armorak and Konqueror, you've most likely pulled in lots of KDE dependencies
<Vilhelm1> yes I've done
<Vilhelm1> that's why I think I can change they look in XFCE with an application
<Vilhelm1> but I don't know what it is
<maxamillion> Vilhelm1: KDE applications are written in Qt, Xfce is written in GTK ... you won't be able to have the theme match exactly
<Commander-Crowe> Hrm, I jsut figured out my problem
<Commander-Crowe> my installation of linux on this computer will always fail if I format the HDD to EXT3
<Commander-Crowe> whats the next best one?
<somerville32> ext3 is good
<somerville32> You want ext3
<Commander-Crowe> somerville32 I can't
<Vilhelm1> I know that but isn't it possible to change theme of Qt-based applications though? I don't mean it is possible to do with the same application I change the appearance of GTK-based ones after all
<somerville32> Vilhelm1, I'm sure there is a file you can edit.
<somerville32> You might ask in #kubuntu
<maxamillion> i gott run ... work stuffs
<lah> moko
<somerville32> :)
<somerville32> Hi lah
<LOKadin> How can I get Dvorak left on my keyboard?
<LOKadin> on Xubuntu
<Jester45> dvorak?
<LOKadin> I have pain in my right elbow so it hurts for me to type with that arm.
<LOKadin> It's a keyboard layout.
<Jester45> o
<LOKadin> allows you to just type with your left hand
<Jester45> thats weird but i guess if it hurts to use right then its a good idea
<LOKadin> Would you know how I could go about installing it?
<Jester45> no
<Jester45> !dvorak
<ubotu> dvorak is a keyboard layout that aims to be more comfortable and efficient alternative to the standard "QWERTY" pattern. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dvorak_Simplified_Keyboard
<Jester45> thats no help
<LOKadin> kk
<Jester45> !info dvorak
<ubotu> Package dvorak does not exist in any distro I know
<Jester45> LOKadin: try apt-cache search dvorak
<Jester45> anyone know if or when the ati drivers will be upgraded in the repos?
<arentoine> LOKadin : did you try to edit xorg.conf :         Option "XkbLayout"  "dvorak"
<somerville32> LOKadin: It is probably already installed. You can change your keyboard layout with the keyboard layout switcher applet.
<somerville32> hmm...
<somerville32> You might have to reconfigure your xorg.conf file too include it too
* Maximilian1st is going to sleep, good night to europe and good evening america...
* Jester45 is bored and is going to leave
<HungryHippo> Good morning!
<HungryHippo> I've got an video ipod and I can't seem to get it mounted. Any hints?
<maxamillion> afternoon for me .. .:)
<maxamillion> !gtkpod
<ubotu> gtkpod: manage songs and playlists on an Apple iPod. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.99.4-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 481 kB, installed size 1992 kB
<HungryHippo> it doesn't see it
<maxamillion> HungryHippo: oh ... hrmmm...
<maxamillion> HungryHippo: i don't own an iPod .. i'm broke :(
<HungryHippo> ok
<HungryHippo> gtkpod says '/media/ipod/iPod_Control/iTunes/iTunesDB' does not exist. Import aborted.
#xubuntu 2007-01-12
<ryanakca> will xubuntu run on 64mb ram?
<grazie> ryanakca: yes. you'll need the alternative installation disk or network install.
<grazie> 128M would be better
<ryanakca> grazie: well, I'm installing it on my friend's old PC... made in 97 iirc, IBM... really old thing... they were going to throw it out...
<maxamillion> ryanakca: i have seen Xubuntu run on 64mb of ram ... its not the snappiest of things, but its not horrible
<grazie> night all
<ryanakca> maxamillion: yeah... well, it definitly won't be running beryl or anything demanding... probably firefox, gaim/kopete, and openoffice/abiword/koffice (I have yet to figure out with office suit uses less ram/is fastest...)
<cellofellow> maybe Google stuff, Docs & Spreadsheats, Gmail, GCal, that sort of thing. Only one program, Firefox, running.
<cellofellow> OOo definetly not.
<maxamillion> ryanakca: abiword is the lightest i have found .... abiword and firefox will be a little slow on 64mb of ram but i think it will be usable
<ryanakca> kk
<cellofellow> ted is the lightest I've seen, but it's practically a Rich Text Editor.
<cellofellow> not word processor
<maxamillion> yeah ... ted is pretty good for what it does
<vidd> isnt there a lighter web browser?
<vidd> like a stripped down firefox?
<cellofellow> none I know without GNOME or KDE depends
<cellofellow> Galeon, Epiphany, Konqueror. Opera too.
<vidd> which, of course, misses the mark
<maxamillion> there is swiftfox ... but its ... annoying
<vidd> more annoying then 64 meg ram?
<vidd> =] 
<cellofellow> what's annoying about it? I use it. It isn't particullary lightweight. Faster on the CPU than Firefox.
<cellofellow> I like it.
<maxamillion> i just don't like how many people freak out about it in the forums
<cellofellow> I don't. :) I didn't mention it till you did.
<maxamillion> "zomg, swiftfox flash isn't working ... sound in swiftfox, java in swiftfox" ... and i really wanna be like "ITS NOT IN THE REPOS FOR A REASON"
<xorg_start> i need help in xubuntu
<xorg_start> i am trying to start a GUI in server mode
<xorg_start> and startx isn't working
<xorg_start> says command is not found
<cellofellow> all works here, for swiftfox. sound, mplayer, gnash.
<maxamillion> xorg_start: did you install xorg and xserver-xorg?
<xorg_start> i did sudo apt-get install xorg*
<maxamillion> cellofellow: mmmm gnash, can't wait till that is stable
<xorg_start> and it installed 150 mb of xorg stuff
<xorg_start> i'll try xserver-xorg
<xorg_start> thanx
<maxamillion> xorg_start: now do "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg" and it should work
<vidd> maxamillion, gnash?
<maxamillion> :)
<maxamillion> vidd: gnu flash player
<cellofellow> vidd: gnu glash
<cellofellow> works great for YouTube.
<vidd> sweet
<cellofellow> some sights balk when they detect a "fake" flash player.
<cellofellow> sites
* maxamillion slaps those sites
<vidd> mayby i can get the kid on linux in the near future
<cellofellow> hi there Jester45
<vidd> he was upset the last time i got angry at his crashed systemn and installed breezy on it
<maxamillion> vidd: mine will be a kernel hacker by the time hes 12 ... when i have one that is
<Jester45> how can i run a vpn daemon and have web based access
<Jester45> hi
<xorg_start> it will not install xserver because it says the CD is scratched
<xorg_start> can i not just download the deb through apt-get from the web only (no CD)?
<maxamillion> xorg_start: no net connection?
<vidd> xorg_start, remove the cd
<xorg_start> i have a net connectino
<xorg_start> it still wants the CD in though
<maxamillion> xorg_start: yeah, ditch the cd and get it from the net
<cellofellow> Hitachi should be able to do that. Just install lighttpd or apache and tell it to use the virtual /dev/ham device.
<Jester45> xorg_start: you might have ot add the repos
<vidd> sudo mousepad .etc/apt/sources.list
<cellofellow> not .
<Jester45> cellofellow: you talking to me?
<cellofellow>  /
<cellofellow> yeah, oops
<vidd> put a "#" in front of the cd (remove the quotes)
<Jester45> cellofellow: isnt hitachi a tv company?
<maxamillion> xorg_start: "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list" ... put a # infront of the line that talks about the CD as a source, ctrl+o to save, ctrl+x to exit and the "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg"
<xorg_start> Jester, how do i do that?
<xorg_start> ok, let me try that
<cellofellow> Jester45: hamachi I meant
<maxamillion> vidd: he doesn't have a gui .. no mousepad ;)
<Jester45> xorg_start: look above
<Jester45> use vim
<cellofellow> nano then
<vidd> D'OH
<maxamillion> Jester45: no, never wish vim on a new user
<cellofellow> nano for newbs.
<vidd> s/mousepad/nano
<somerville32> Do they not have a command line?
<somerville32> Why not just use Applications > System > Software Sources
<Jester45> maxamillion: im new i never used nano and vim worked
<cellofellow> somerville32: no x, server edition.
<maxamillion> somerville32: we are trying to get X installed ontop of a server sli setup ;)
<maxamillion> Jester45: erm ... ok
<cellofellow> Jester45: took me a LONG time to figure out how to exit vi.
<Jester45> cellofellow: apt-cache search didnt show that package
<maxamillion> :q
<Jester45> its ^E right?
<maxamillion> ok ... i'm off work, laters all!
<Jester45> bye
<cellofellow> Jester45: it's not in the repos. But, still, most VPN systems should let you use apache.
<maxamillion> Jester45: esc+:q is the "true" vi way to do it
* vidd rebooted to get out of vi the first tinme!
<Jester45> oo its Q no E
<Jester45> cellofellow: and how wil that work with apache...like whats the type of interface
<cellofellow> Jester45: it makes a P2P VPN network, SSH based, with a virtual /dev/ham ethernet device.
<cellofellow> Apache can be made device-specific.
<pidgas> anyone else here use the nvidia-glx driver?  Anyone else having problems with the new release?
<Jester45> cellofellow: ok thats only text right?
<vidd> pidgas, you using the proprietary driver?
<cellofellow> Jester45: nah, it's a virtual LAN over the Internet, encrypted with SSH.
<Jester45> cellofellow: ok i must be confused i want to be at a remote computer that i can look at my screen with
<pidgas> yeah vidd
<pidgas> I am
<cellofellow> Jester45: you said VPN. I guess you meant VNC.
<Jester45> cellofellow: but i cant install anything and i has to work on windows
<Jester45> i guess
* vidd wont install the proprietary driver...only free for me
<cellofellow> realvnc should work. There may be a Java-applet client that you can embed in a web-page.
<vidd> pidgas, sorry i cant help
<cellofellow> pidgas: I use the nvidia driver. what's up?
<pidgas> thanks vidd, u use only the free ones?  can they do anything with beryl or compiz?
<pidgas> Hey cellofellow
<somerville32> Is there anyone here who would be willing to test Xubuntu Herd 2 for me?
<Jester45> no
<vidd> it works with beryl.....i used it for about a week on my laptop
<pidgas> cool vidd...i might check it out
<vidd> somerville32, i will
<pidgas> prolly will if I can't get this straight
<cellofellow> somerville32: I might be able to spare a little while to test under QEMU, but I can
<cellofellow> 't install it
<somerville32> !testing
<ubotu> For information on how to help test the next release of Xubuntu and for the results matrix, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Xubuntu/Current
<somerville32> If you have any questions, please feel free to ask
<cellofellow> QEMU is so slow, I won't be able to test perfomance
<pidgas> cello, have you upgraded to the newest version nvidia-glx?
<cellofellow> yeah, I did.
<vidd> somerville32, this was the link i been asking for LAST WEEK!
<cellofellow> not the 9xxx stuff, just the new one in the repos
<vidd> ...
<Jester45> !info rfb
<pidgas> the one that depends on nvidia-kernel-1.0.9629?
<vidd> let me get my laptop fired up
<ubotu> rfb: VNC Server for X11 - exports current display. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.1-12 (edgy), package size 232 kB, installed size 664 kB
<pidgas> ok, so back to basics for me...how can you tell where a package in synaptic is coming from?
<cellofellow> pidgas: not sure. I use the -legacy version, so it may not.
<cellofellow> pidgas: how do you meen?
<pidgas> where, if anywhere, does it say that this package infor comes from this repo?
<pidgas> does that make sense?
<cellofellow> oh, like Main, Universe, Multiverse stuff?
<pidgas> sorta
<pidgas> yeah
<pidgas> I've installed some packages, eg Beryl, that required me to add repos
<pidgas> i know where that infor comes from b/c it's in the url
<cellofellow> dunno, never used synaptic. Aptitude does though. Very simple. The package tree is organized into categories, then source repos, then the pckages.
<pidgas> but, what repo holds the nvidia-glx packages
<pidgas> AHH
<cellofellow> restricted. I think.
<pidgas> do you just use command line apt-get?
<cellofellow> aptitude actually. command line and curses mode.
<pidgas> i'll ask about the differences another time when I'm not about to eat dinner with the family
<pidgas> or read about 'em myself
<cellofellow> just type Aptitude into a terminal, and you'll see the semi-gui curses mode.
<cellofellow> s/Aptitude/aptitude
<pidgas> cool
<pidgas> well, I updated the packages and marked all upgrades.  nvidia-glx got "upgraded" and/or removed.
<pidgas> I think it might have been removed b/c I went from the 386 kernel to generic for SMP
<pidgas> anyhow, X complained when I eventually rebooted and I went to reinstall nvidia-glx
<pidgas> only now I can't seem to get a version that works with an edgy kernel
<cellofellow> SMP, you've a dual-core?
<pidgas> the new version demands nvidia-kernel-1.0.92xx and that only goes with kernels 2.6.19 and up i guess
<pidgas> yeah, i lucked out and my work computer is a core 2 duo
<cellofellow> core2duo, you using the 64bit or 32bit version?
<pidgas> i was lookin around and saw in /proc/cpuinfo that I only had one core
<pidgas> using 32 bit...i like flash to work
<pidgas> don't want to mess with the 32 bit browser s&*$
<cellofellow> yeah, 32bit for multimedia, 64bit for total performance.
<pidgas> you speak the truth
<cellofellow> well, I dunno what to do.
<pidgas> so now I'm seemingly caught in no mans land
<cellofellow> you could try using the nv driver for now.
<pidgas> yeah...I think I will
<cellofellow> maybe ask in the forums or on the xubuntu-users mailing list. They may know more than me.
<pidgas> much thanks, irritated wife just said..."For your information, I'm eating by myself."  Her tone says "get off the f&*&ing computer"
<pidgas> I best jet
<cellofellow> ok, cya
<pidgas> thanks for the help!
<cellofellow> !generic
<ubotu> Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<cellofellow> hmm,
<vidd> somerville32, you should remember i LIKE to test installs....
<cellofellow> I don't think testing in a vm counts, so I'll let it lie.
<vidd> somerville32 remember that i reinstalled edgy like 20 times before i got it to work right?
<somerville32> vidd: hehe
* somerville32 marks vidd as the official Xubuntu tester.
<vidd> somerville32, im testing the alt cd..ok?
<somerville32> kk
<vidd> the live never liked my systems
<cellofellow> to install the generic kernel, do I just have to install linux-generic?
<vidd> somerville32, s/the/a ?
<vidd> i CANT be the ONLY one!
<cellofellow> !linux-generic
<ubotu> linux-generic: Complete Generic Linux kernel. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.17.10 (edgy), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<xorg_start> i just installed xserver and now its not booting the kernel
<cellofellow> :o
<vidd> xorg_start, that is SO wrong!
<vidd> that is windows-live-cd wrong!
<xorg_start> can anyone help me?
<cellofellow> xorg_start: what's grub's config look like?
<xorg_start> it just freezes after booting the kernel
<xorg_start> or rather at that stage
<xorg_start> uncompressing linux....OK, booting the kernel, and now it just sits
<cellofellow> any error messages?
<xorg_start> nope
<xorg_start> just won't bring up a GUI or command line
<xorg_start> just sits there
<cellofellow> what are the options? ro quiet?
<xorg_start> yes, i think i saw that
<xorg_start> its still on my other screen
<vidd> hit <cntr><alt><f2>
<xorg_start> ok
<xorg_start> nothing happened
<cellofellow> if init hasn't done squat, which it can't do till the kernel has booted, that won't work.
<cellofellow> init sets up the v-terms
<vidd> cellofellow, ooppss
<cellofellow> is savedefault in there, xorg_start?
* vidd still has things to learn
<xorg_start> can i somehow do a safemode for xubuntu starting
<xorg_start> i can catch it on grub start up when it counts from 2
<xorg_start> thats it
<cellofellow> press esc, then choose "recovery mode, which give you a cli environment as root.
<vidd> xorg_start, yes...its called recovery mode i think
<xorg_start> ok, i'll try
<vidd> cellofellow, you type fast....
<cellofellow> I do?
* vidd needs to renew his hunting licence for the keyboard....
<xorg_start> ok, i think i found the error, its bigtron on the kernel that won't boot
<cellofellow> you don't touch-type? I don't properly either, have to look now and then.
<cellofellow> bigtron?
<xorg_start> how do i remove bigtron? sudo apt-get remove *bigtron*?
<cellofellow> what is bigtron?
* vidd looks for the key...touches it and it shows up...does that count?
<vidd> lol
<xorg_start> i don't know, is there a way i can get a GUI working on xubuntu?
<xorg_start> i have xorg and xserver files (all of them) installed
<xorg_start> startx isn't recognized
<vidd> xorg_start, or probably have file mis-match causing issue
<cellofellow> do you have GDM and xubuntu-desktop installed?
<xorg_start> xubuntu server
<cellofellow> gdm not required.
<xorg_start> i thought it would come with GUI installed by not startup by default
<cellofellow> xubuntu server doesn't exist. Ubuntu server does though.
<vidd> sudo apt-get remove xorg8
<xorg_start> 8 = *?
<cellofellow> xubuntu means XFCE desktop
<vidd> then reboot
<vidd> tell us if you get a command line
<xorg_start> im there now
<cellofellow> runlevel 1?
<xorg_start> but it says i can't find xorg or xserver* packages when i run
<cellofellow> single user
<xorg_start> yeah, if thats terminal
<xorg_start> yeah
<vidd> did you apt-get remove xorg* ?
<xorg_start> i ran that sudo
<vidd> did you reboot?
<cellofellow> no sudo needed if you see a # at the prompt instead of a $.
<vidd> damnit!
<xorg_start> i didn't reboot
<xorg_start> because it didn't find anything to remove
<xorg_start> even though i had installed both
<xorg_start> and thats what caused the kernel hiccup
<cellofellow> sell, install xubuntu-desktop or fluxbox if you want something lighter. They'll drag in and install all you need.
<xorg_start> ok, sudo apt-get install fluxbox*
<xorg_start> will that work
<xorg_start> it can't find the fluxbox gui
<cellofellow> ok, lesson here, don't try to open two instances of the same OS, one host and the other in a VM.
<xorg_start> i only installed xubuntu, no other OS
<cellofellow> xorg_start: can we see your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<xorg_start> sure, i'd have to type it all out though here
<cellofellow> fluxbox is a window manager. The one in DSL if you've used that.
<xorg_start> yeah
<cellofellow> xorg_start: in pastebin please.
<cellofellow> !pastebin
<xorg_start> it'll work, but what is the deb name
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<xorg_start> how do i apt-get install it
<cellofellow> xorg_start: apt-get install fluxbox, no * I think apt doesn't use wildcards.
<xorg_start> still can't find fluxbox, the sources.list is the default that came with xubuntu
<xorg_start> i formatted and everything b4 installing, just commented out that one CD use line
<vidd> i think he used a wildcard b4...and that is what caused his issue
<cellofellow> it's in universe, so you'll have to uncomment/add universe to the file.
<xorg_start> ok, i'll try to find that in the sources.list
* vidd wonders if he should start for ground zero and start fresh
<xorg_start> the CD is no good, its scratched
<xorg_start> took 2 times to run the install to get it to even install to be usable
<cellofellow> why'd you use a scratched CD?
<xorg_start> and i have to use xubuntu 6.06 alt.
<xorg_start> laptop is being repaired, along with it, the cd burner
<cellofellow> oh. :(
<cellofellow> no friends you could borrow CD burner for a minute from?
<xorg_start> after i install fluxbox, how do i start it and start it up when i start xubuntu
<xorg_start> it found it in the univ. packages
<vidd> reboot
<cellofellow> you'll have to muck around, but I think startfluxbox will work.
<cellofellow> no, it won't start automatically yet, not without GDM installed.
<xorg_start> sudo apt-get install GDM*?
<cellofellow> no *, and just gdm
<vidd> xorg_start, no "*" in apt-get
<xorg_start> ok
<vidd> ever
<xorg_start> usually the star helped me remember the name
<xorg_start> if i got it wrong
<xorg_start> or when i delete things :O
<vidd> using the * is probably what got yoiu here in the first place
<cellofellow> you can type apt-get install gd<tab> and it'll tab complete like commands.
<cellofellow> two tabs to see a list.
<xorg_start> thats awesome, that will end the use of the star for me
<vidd> cellofellow, i dont think you can auto-complete package installs
<cellofellow> vidd: debian patched bash to do it. I use it all the time.
<vidd> sweet
<vidd> when?
<cellofellow> sometime at or before Sarge.
<cellofellow> I know it works in sarge.
<vidd> really?
<xorg_start> startfluxbox gave me errors, i'm rebooting
<cellofellow> uh huh
<cellofellow> ok
<vidd> cellofellow, he going to need to reinstall from jump street
<xorg_start> bigiron is killing my kernel
<vidd> with a good disk
<cellofellow> whatever bigiron is
<xorg_start> i don't know
<xorg_start> its at the end of the kernel
<xorg_start> and its not allowing the kernel to load
<vidd> apt-get remove bigiron
<xorg_start> and freezing it at that screen
<xorg_start> yeah
<xorg_start> what im gonna do next when i get back to terminal
<vidd> you said you using 6.06 or 6.10?
<cellofellow> let me see the menu.lst later.
<cellofellow> dapper he said
<xorg_start> 6.06, dapper
<xorg_start> alternative version
<vidd> what is the autoremove command in dapper?
<xorg_start> sudo apt-get remove _____?
<cellofellow> not alt version, just means text installation instead of live.
<cellofellow> apt-get autoremove
<cellofellow> I think
<xorg_start> yeah, and it installs slower
<xorg_start> but its more stable i have found
<cellofellow> alt is faster, no X overheah.
<cellofellow> overhead
<vidd> xorg_start, if you ask me, it installs better5
<xorg_start> yeah, it does, but slower
<vidd> ive used both....alt is not slower
<cellofellow> I've used the same installer program in debain sarge. Not bad. I did the net-install, only took an hour.
<xorg_start> startfluxbox doesn't work
<xorg_start> its getting too many errors
<vidd> heck...its twice as long cuzz ya gotr to wait for the thing to load
<cellofellow> is xserver-xorg installed properly?
<xorg_start> i don't think, no
<cellofellow> well, there you go.
<vidd> apt-get remove x11-common
<vidd> apt-get autoremove
<cellofellow> xserver-xorg too.
<xorg_start> ok, i'll do both of those after removing bigiron
<vidd> apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<cellofellow> then aptitude install xserver-xorg. aptitude so you don't have to worry about autoremove later.
<xorg_start> ok, i'll try those four
<vidd> cellofellow, then shouldnt he do aptitue remove bigiron x11-common?
<cellofellow> nah, install with apt-get, remove with apt-get, install with aptitude, remove with aptitude. They're fundementally different and don't like being mixed too much.
<vidd> cellofellow, if he removes x11-common, it will take out xserver-xorg
<cellofellow> ok
<vidd> well....thye autoremove will anyway, cuzz xserver-xorg depends on x11-common
<xorg_start> invalid operation: autoremove
<vidd> or do i have that backwards?
<vidd> somerville32, what is the autoremove in apt back in dapper?
<xorg_start> can't do a sudo apt-get autoremove
<xorg_start> i did the apt-get remove x11-common, can i do the sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop now?
<vidd> xorg_start, no
<xorg_start> ok
<vidd> apt-get -h
<cellofellow> why not?
<xorg_start> that pulled up a list
<vidd> cuzz he needs to get all the stuff that depended on it out too
<cellofellow> xorg_start: on second thought, sudo apt-get purge x11-common, xserver-xorg*
<cellofellow> vidd: oh, yeah
<mafu> Does anyone have a good guess on where under /dev an internal card reader can be found?
<cellofellow> apt-cache show x11-common, and it will show depends
<cellofellow> mafu: if it's IDE, then hd[letter] [number] 
<vidd> xorg_start, what in the list looks like a command to remove dependencies?
<xorg_start> invalid operation: purge
<cellofellow> purge doesn't work either?
<xorg_start> nope
<cellofellow> reinstall, and then use aptitude from here on out.
<xorg_start> i have no CD to reinstall
<xorg_start> nor a CD burner
<vidd> give me a sec
<xorg_start> ok
<vidd> i think i found it
<cellofellow> I have an edgy DVD here, with the server, alt, and live modes.
<cellofellow> I'm gonna reboot. I installed the generic kernel and want to get it working.
<xorg_start> just want to let everyone know im still here
<vidd> apt-get -f install
<xorg_start> ok, i'll do that command
<xorg_start> 0 0 0 and 0
<xorg_start> it didn't do anything to the system
<vidd> reboot
<xorg_start> ok
<vidd> wb cellofellow
<xorg_start> reboot done
<vidd> any luck?
<xorg_start> the iron remove thing got the kernel working
<xorg_start> but no GUI still
<vidd> do you have a command line?
<xorg_start> yeah
<xorg_start> should i run the sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop?
<cellofellow> yeah
<vidd> yeah
<xorg_start> ok, will do
<xorg_start> downloading 930 MB
<xorg_start> this should take some time
<vidd> sounds like a good thing to me
<cellofellow> yeah, I've done it. told it to and went to bed.
<xorg_start> when this thing is done, i am guessing i'll return to terminal, then all i have to do is a sudo reboot to get xubuntu desktop?
<vidd> when it is done, just reboot
<xorg_start> b4 i do that
<xorg_start> my computer only works on low res
<xorg_start> 400x600
<xorg_start> or maybe the 800x600
<cellofellow> not even that, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start will get you a desktop.
<xorg_start> is there a special command for that
<xorg_start> or will it autoconfig it
<cellofellow> you can do sudo dpgk-reconfigure xserver-xorg and set up the resolution and driver settings.
<xorg_start> oh, i forgot to do the sudo apt-get install gdm
<vidd> it wi;l auto load
<cellofellow> xorg_start: no nead, included in x-desktop
<xorg_start> ok, sweet
<xorg_start> i'll just have to sit this out while these packages download then, thak you all for your help and time
<xorg_start> *thank
<cellofellow> it's ok. have fun
<vidd> that is what we are here for...
<cellofellow> ...to have fun helping
<vidd> that and to hear you say "IT WORKED!!!"
<vidd> that is the pay we get
<vidd> =] 
<xorg_start> by chance before i go, is there a stable version of TOR out for xubuntu?
<cellofellow> there should be something in the repos.
<cellofellow> they come from Debian Sid.
<xorg_start> im gonna host a TOR node, and was wondering if there was, or if i have to compile it myself again
<vidd> what ir TOR?
<xorg_start> last i saw was a 0.1.1.3 or something like that version
<xorg_start> you can search TOR network on wikipedia
<xorg_start> its an encrypted proxy tunneling program
<cellofellow> something that can get you in trouble if you abuse it.
<xorg_start> as with anything in life
<vidd> get me in trouble?
<xorg_start> not hosting
<vidd> like jail-time trouble?
<xorg_start> you're only responsible for what you do
<xorg_start> not other people
<xorg_start> theres more info on wikipedia
<cellofellow> vidd: dunno about jail-time, but expuslion from universities I've heard of.
<xorg_start> or they shut you down :)
<xorg_start> happy times
<xorg_start> im out, thanks again
<vidd> sounds like ppl in black suits kicking down your door to me
<Jester45> im having troble with usb drives they dont show up on the desktop or thunar but my ipod works
<Jester45> any ideas why
<crimsun> hal issue?
<cellofellow> that's what I thought
<cellofellow> he aint getting /dev files either
<Jester45> nothing happens when i plug them in
<Jester45> i will brbr i got to wash dishes
<crimsun> well, if udev isn't enumerating anything, hal can't
<cellofellow> crimsun: know anything about v4l?
<crimsun> enough to know only what's necessary to keep it out of my life.
<cellofellow> :(
<cellofellow> know how to get a nogatech x10 working?
<crimsun> negative.
<cellofellow> know anyone who would?
<crimsun> I'm sure Geert would
<vidd> cellofellow, what device you trying to get to work?
<cellofellow> vidd: it's an iREZ analog video to usb adapter. Nogatech x10 chipset.
<cellofellow> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=332215
<vidd> http://www.qbik.ch/usb/devices/showdev.php?id=509
<vidd> cellofellow, that help any?
<cellofellow> I didn't think usbvision would work. Only thing is, I dunno how to install third-party drivers like that from source.
<cellofellow> 8 FPS? ouch
<vidd> i take it that is a BAD thing?
<cellofellow> well, I was hoping for 16 at least, 30 tops I would use. 8 FPS is like a slideshow
<vidd> my ignorance hanging out again?
<cellofellow> I guess so.
<cellofellow> FPS == Frames per Second.
<cellofellow> the FPS should be high enough you can't see individual frames, and it flows into a moving picture.
<cellofellow> the eye sees at 16 FPS, so to be smooth, it needs to be at least 16 FPS.
<cellofellow> I found usbvision in a "being packaged" list on debian.org
<Jester45> ok im back
<vidd> shouldnt be TOO hard to tweek it to run faster?
<cellofellow> hi
<vidd> so cellofellow what ya learning in school (well, at home school)?
<vidd> any particular career path?
<Jester45> cellofellow: the eye sees at 300 or more fps you just cant notice when its about about 60 i can tell the diffrent of 30 and 60
<Jester45> cellofellow: many windows games have a cap of fps ether at 60 orthe max the montiter go like mine is 75 so when in windows i only get 75 tops without rigging the games
<cellofellow> oh, I just read something about the human eye seeing at 16 and a birds, in a bird book once upon a time, can see much higher and it gives them faster reflexes in flight.
<crimsun> think hummingbirds
<cellofellow> parakeets it was actually. I was reading on them when I got mine. I was about 10 or 11.
<vidd> maybe you miss read or remembered incorectly...
<cellofellow> maybe, but I doubt it.
<vidd> photo graphic memory?
<cellofellow> sometimes.
<cellofellow> 'cept when it comes to what time things are at.
<vidd> ya lose trake of time, or you forget dates and times?
<Jester45> i got prefect memory on useless things
<vidd> like the ways to annoy ppl?
<vidd> just kidding
<Jester45> like kintergarden you had to takes a test on cuting a circle out of a peice of papper you where tested if you turned the paper or switched hands or turned your hands
<vidd> that is sick
* Jester45 thinks about -offtopic then forgets
<vidd> lol
<Jester45> im in 10th grade but still thats 11 years ago
<vidd> the 10th grade was like 20 years ago....
<Jester45> and i remeber whe things are very well
<Jester45> for you
<vidd> yeah...im old
<vidd> im probably the oldest person here
<Jester45> and i mis type when i type to fast at home but i school i type a bit slowe with lots better erorr missing
* Jester45 is older
<Jester45> im the youngest
* vidd needs to renew his hunting licence for the keyboard
<Jester45> anyone younger then 16?
<Jester45> ok back to my usb stuff
<Jester45> do you know hwo to fix it?
<vidd> its broke, get a new one
<vidd> =] 
<vidd> what is the issue?
<Jester45> when i plug in a usb drive nothing happens when i plug in an ipod it works
<Jester45> any ideas on why and how to fix
<vidd> do you mount the drive?
<Jester45> no nothing happens
<vidd> i dont think xubuntu (Xfce) auto mounts anything
<Jester45> but no icons the system doesnt know i plug it in
<vidd> i was asking if you run the command to mount the drive
<Jester45> no i didnt have to b4
<vidd> what did you change?
<Jester45> i pluged it in a icon appered on the desktop then i right click and press mount
<Jester45> nothing that i know of
<Jester45> it worked a day or to ago
<vidd> hafve you rebooted?
<vidd> uptime[3d 2h 21m 41s] 
<cellofellow> he can't mount an non-existent file like /dev/sda1
<Jester45> yes i have
<cellofellow> the dev files don't show
<Jester45> cellofellow knows a little more then what i said
<vidd> does this drive work on another system?
<Jester45> yes
<Jester45> works fine i used it today
<vidd> you use it on another system AFTER it didnt work on this one?
<Jester45> they need external ide drives
<Jester45> i have used on linux first then on windows thn linux then windows it worked fine on both
<Jester45> until now linux doesnt understand
<cellofellow> what about usb thumbdrives, do those work?
<Jester45> no thats the borken tyhing
<vidd> you have a windows that you  can try it on now?
<Jester45> my ipod works on the same port
<Jester45> not right know but im telling you it worked a few hours ago
<cellofellow> how do I fix this: ?
<cellofellow> make -C /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/build SUBDIRS=/home/josh/Downloads/usbvision/src modules
<cellofellow> make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<Jester45> yesterday it didnt work on linux today it worked on window and now not on linux
<Jester45> you missing a directory
<Jester45> or file
<cellofellow> yeah, what package is that directory in?
<cellofellow> build-stuff for generic kernel
<Jester45> humm
<Jester45> im gonna try qemu on DSL and check
<cellofellow> duh. linux-hearders-`uname -r`
<cellofellow> headers
<Jester45> lol
<Jester45> silly cellofellow
<Jester45> arrrg
<cellofellow> what now?
<Jester45> i really need to take somthing to school but its stuck on this computer
<Jester45> and i cant dl it from school
<Jester45> they log EVERYTHING its so hard to do stuff
<Jester45> they log keystrokes and take screenshot every 5 mins
<vidd> big brother in the schools?
<vidd> how big is the file?
<Jester45> 2gb :)
<vote4arealclown> ok....i know you always get this question
<vote4arealclown> i just installed xubuntu
<vote4arealclown> how to I get the gui to launch?
<Jester45> umm
<vote4arealclown> i tryed startx
<Jester45> did you use server install?
<vidd> gdm
<Jester45> listen to vidd
<vote4arealclown> i did the oem install
<vidd> *slaps forehead
<vidd> this computer being given away to someone else?
<vote4arealclown> nope
<vote4arealclown> i can reinstall its just a virtual machine
<vidd> then why use OEM install?
<vidd> use text install
<vote4arealclown> cause i'm new
<vote4arealclown> brb
<vidd> ok
<vote4arealclown> i'll reinstall thats like 5 mins
<vidd> oem = Original Equiptment Manufacturer
<vidd> dont feal bad...LOTS of ppl install the OEM by mistake
<Jester45> i just held enter down
<Jester45> omg
<xorg_start> back
<Jester45> i was at 99% and i stoped the dl
<vidd> wb
<vidd> Jester45, lol
<xorg_start> thanks, the sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop failed
<xorg_start> can't find the ubuntu.com server (146.x.x.x)
<vidd> what was the error?
<Jester45> xorg_start: why?
<xorg_start> says it failed to connect to it
<xorg_start> i can get to internet sites through www-browser
<xorg_start> but it gave me this error:
<xorg_start> Bad Gateway: 146.x.x.x 80
<Jester45> xorg_start: try a apt-get update then run apt-get again
<xorg_start> i can't even apt-get update
<xorg_start> it says bad gateway
<vidd> reboot
<xorg_start> i can get to this:
<vidd> dhcp failed
<xorg_start> www-browser http://whatismyip.com
* Jester45 misses how a reboot fixes so many things with windows
<xorg_start> or any other website
<xorg_start> a reboot shouldn't help
<vidd> lol Jester45
<xorg_start> its not a DHCP or DNS problem
<xorg_start> unless ubuntu.com just switched IPs for their DNS
<xorg_start> and its cached
<vidd> check your sources.list
<Jester45> i think ubuntu.com is stuck at that ip
<Jester45> so we dot get problems like that
<xorg_start> its back up
<xorg_start> server glitch on their end
<vidd> ok..they needed a reboot
<vidd> lol
<Jester45> oo no
<xorg_start> lol, yeah, its working now
<xorg_start> have to redownload all 940 mb
<Jester45> a linux server reboot...windows/linux combining?
<xorg_start> ahhh, another 30 min
<xorg_start> eat time, i'll b back with a report later, thanks again
<Jester45> it would be nice if ubuntu was donate a biggr pipe
<vidd> linux servers on occation DO need to be restarted
<vidd> its like once a YEAR, but they sometimes need to be rebooted
<Jester45> yea like major upgrades
<Jester45> or hardware fixes/upgrades
* Jester45 likes to switch the cpu while the computer is running
<Jester45> wonder how that would work
<Jester45> gonna try that out this weekend maybe
* vidd thinks he smells burning flesh....
<Jester45> i plugged a harddrive in while it was on
<Jester45> big blue flash
<Jester45> then computer whent off
<vidd> it ever come back on?
<Jester45> then i sent drive back :)
<Jester45> yes
<vote4arealclown> lmao
<Jester45> after a min with the power supply diconnected
<Jester45> anyone know about theiratebay? they are tring to get 50,000 USD to buy a offshore oil rig thing to run the servers on
<vidd> i need a .deb for gxine
<Jester45> so they cant get shutdown
<Jester45> vidd: trade you one for a ati current version .deb
<Jester45> the repos are so old
* vidd has a feisty install
* Jester45 has hoary :)
<Jester45> i got edgy
<vidd> what is the name of thje file?
<Jester45> what file
<vidd> ill see what version feisty has
<vidd> the ati
<Jester45> um
<Jester45> xorg-drivers-ati
<Jester45> i think
<Jester45> the edgy ones are version 1.somthing currents are 2.somthing
<Jester45> its a big diffrence
<vidd> better check...there is not xorg-drives-ati in these repo's
<Jester45> im not sure what it is
<Jester45> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jester45> !info fglrx
<ubotu> Package fglrx does not exist in any distro I know
<Jester45> darn
<Jester45> aa
<vidd> xorg-driver-fglrx
<Jester45> xorg-driver-fglrx
<vidd> 7.1.0-8.32.5+2.6.20
<vidd> .1-6
<Jester45> !info xorg-driver-fglrx
<ubotu> xorg-driver-fglrx: Video driver for ATI graphics accelerators. In component restricted, is optional. Version 7.1.0-8.28.8+2.6.17.7-10.1 (edgy), package size 9181 kB, installed size 25892 kB
<Jester45> ooo you ogt newer one :)
<vidd> !gxine
<ubotu> gxine: the xine video player, GTK+/Gnome user interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.7-1ubuntu6 (edgy), package size 271 kB, installed size 1216 kB
<Jester45> its 0.0.04 newer
<Jester45> oo im getting a bad gateway for apt-get also
<cellofellow> ooooh. I'm trying to compile the usbvision driver for Nogatech/Zoran webcams. It won't build. :(
<vote4arealclown> night dudes
<cellofellow> anyone have experience building kernel modules?
<cellofellow> I'm on 2.6.17-10-generic, so anyone build on that kernel should work.
<Jester45> smack it
<cellofellow> oooh. I found a patched version I think.
<cellofellow> I wish I could smack the module.
<cellofellow> looks like the driver is slated for inclusion in 2.6.20
<cellofellow> what kernel will feisty have?
<cellofellow> I have 2.6.15 hanging around from Dapper, 2.6.17 from Edgy. 2.6.17-generic I installed today.
<yotux> Is there problems with installing a custom kernel?
<cellofellow> maybe, depends on what's customized. I'm trying to build a video-capture driver module.
<yotux> I have noticed that ndiswrapper failed :(
<yotux> i have fixed it installed source
<yotux> I am new to Xubuntu and not used the to rawness
<cellofellow> I'm not worried about wireless. I'm worried about turning the old family video tapes into dvd's.
<yotux> It allot of work but fun
<cellofellow> This version of this driver, the newest on the sourceforge site, is about a year old or moer.
<cellofellow> so, it's not working properly.
<yotux> I see
<cellofellow> it isn't building.
<yotux> I don't know what to tell you
<yotux> All of my kernel modules have went well so far
<cellofellow> this one is just not liking the 2.6.17 header files, while it reportedly works with older kernels
<yotux> Maybe you want to go backwards?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> What errors are you getting?
<cellofellow> ooops
<cellofellow> same as this guy: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=501105&highlight=usbvision+ubuntu
<cellofellow> hi max
<j1mc> hi all, currently i have grub installed in my MBR, but is there a way to move it to a different spot?  i want to triple boot win2k, xubuntu, & fedora on my laptop.
<j1mc> currently, i'm just dual booting bt xubuntu and win2k
<cellofellow> so? just use grub to gook all three. fedora prefers lilo but doesn't mind grub
<j1mc> but what if fedora or xubuntu needs to update grub . . . will it wipe out the other info?
<j1mc> from the other distro?
<cellofellow> xubuntu won't. dunno about fedora.
<cellofellow> I think...
<cellofellow> PuMpErNiCkLe: hello?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> The usual method is to add any new entries, and remove provably deprecated ones.  If they modify Grub's config any other way, they're being silly.
<cellofellow> update-grub is sometimes a little unreasonable.
<cellofellow> PuMpErNiCkLe: what about the kernel module?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> It looks like bad code - I'd have to download it to see why, though.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> (Which I'm not up for, tonight - sorry.)
<cellofellow> apparently it works in older kernels, and hasn't been update on sf.net since november 05
<PuMpErNiCkLe> It may need to be patched to work with newer releases.
<cellofellow> yeah. :(
<maxamillion> i am so tired of Xubuntu being excluded from the *buntu family
<cellofellow> Something about no ShipIt CD's?
<maxamillion> no ...
<maxamillion> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=336037
<Jester45> night
* maxamillion notes that Henrik edited his post after I made mine
<cellofellow> I gtg. Cya.
<kalikiana> Can someone tell me how I loop through every *.po file in a folder using shell script?
<maxamillion> echo *.po ...?
<kalikiana> maxamillion: I need something to apply several commands to every *.po file.
<kalikiana> I'm really akward when it comes to shellscripting :/
<maxamillion> me too ... lemme check
<maxamillion> kalikiana: well .. technically couldn't you just write it as a python script and just read all .po files into a list, then execute the commands in a loop?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/loops1.html
<kalikiana> in python that wouldn't be a thing, right, but i'd like to have it in a shellscript..
<maxamillion> kalikiana: fair enough
<kalikiana> Pumpernickle: Thank you.
<Mungooz> Hello
<maxamillion> hi
<Mungooz> we can get help with xubuntu here?
<kalikiana> Mungooz: Just ask. :)
<kalikiana> We'll be glad to help.
<Mungooz> awesome
<Mungooz> How do I edit the main menu list that in the panel?
<Mungooz> There are programs there that I don't want to be in there.
<Mungooz> and some wine programs that were removed but still show up.
<kalikiana> Open /usr/share/applications as root and delete or change the desktop files.
<kalikiana> gksudo Thunar /usr/share/applications
<Mungooz> ok thanks I'll give that a shot.
<hyper_ch> how can I quit the xsession?
<Commander-Crowe> pash
<Commander-Crowe> hi all
<kalikiana> hi
<hyper_ch> hiho Commander-Crowe
<toxik`> Is there libSDL in apt?
<hyper_ch> toxik`: search for it:   apt-cache search SDL
<toxik`> Oh, found it, but I can't find libopenal
<toxik`> Meh, do I have to build openAL myself? I can't find it with apt-cache search and I can't find anything but build fail info on google
<toxik`> hm, I might be able to use the .deb from the debian aptitude repos, but how do I install a .deb?
<kalikiana> toxik: doulbe-click
<kalikiana> s/doulbe/double
<toxik`>  kalikiana from a terminal?
<kalikiana> toxik: "dpkg -x FILE" it is, i think
<toxik`> kalikiana: thank you
<kalikiana> :)
<toxik`> I got it running by using Thunar and double-clicking :-P
<toxik`> Windows says my graphics card is "SiS 661FX 760 741 M661FX M760 M741" and my xubuntu is using Mesa video drivers, are there any faster options?
<hyper_ch> toxik`: please execute  the folloing command in a shell terminal:    lspci | grep vga
<hyper_ch> toxik`: sorry:   lspci | grep VGA
<toxik`> hyper_ch: I fixed it, sorry, I had to leave the terminal - I set the driver from mesa to sis
<toxik`> Works like a charm now, thank you
<Sam___> Hi everybody!
<hyper_ch> hi Sam___
<Sam___> I'vegot a question...
<Sam___> A fresh installation of Xubuntu OS (Ex.Dapper-Drake) use, by default, ~40 RAM' s MByte.
<Sam___> Can I reduce RAM's usage, ex uninstalling some unuseless packages?
<echosystm> you can reduce ram usage by disabling services and things that load on startup
<echosystm> things that arent running wont use any ram
<echosystm> :P
<echosystm> that said, best way to get xubuntu running
<echosystm> grab the alternate cd
<echosystm> and do a minimal install
<echosystm> so just like, xfce4, x-window-system-core, firefox, etc.
<hyper_ch> Sam___: if you even need less stuff, then you may want to use another window manager than xfce
<Sam___> Well, for instance?
<echosystm> blackbox
<echosystm> icewm
<echosystm> there are lots of others
<echosystm> but if you dont have much experience with linux, you wont like them
<hyper_ch> http://fluxbuntu.org/
<hyper_ch> Sam___: but this will then be a very lightweight desktop... #fluxbuntu
<hyper_ch> Sam___: just depends on your hardware specs or what you want to do
<Sam___> Yes, you all are right.
<Sam___> It's formy girl's PC.
<Sam___> Celeron 433, RAM=64MB... So...
<Sam___> Lightness and User friendlyness!
<hyper_ch> well, with that ram you very much may consider using fluxbuntu
<hyper_ch> however xubuntu runs also
<hyper_ch> Sam___: best would be to get another 64mb ram
<hyper_ch> or even 128mb
<hyper_ch> that would increase performance by much
<noalternative> There is always ebay.
<noalternative> it isn't expensive to buy ram
<noalternative> I would put as much on as I could get.
<hyper_ch> :)
<Sam___> Fluxbuntu use 37 RAM's MB, Xubuntu 39.
<Sam___> But Xub is more friendly!
<noalternative> is fluxubuntu in final release yet?
<hyper_ch> xubuntu only uses 39?
<Sam___> Yes, a fresh install
<hyper_ch> Sam___: hmmm, ok :)
<hyper_ch> well, then I still suggest try to hold of another 64 or 128mb ram
<Sam___> I was meaning substituting, for instance, firefox with dillo and others...
<Sam___> Any Idea?
<hyper_ch> I run xubuntu because I like it most, not because I can't other things get to work
<hyper_ch> well, I just love ff.... the only other browser I'd consider is Opera
<hyper_ch> but I guess both use pretty much ram
<noalternative> you might want to try feather linux.  It is my favorite for machines 64 mb and under.  It works with as little as 24 mb. http://featherlinux.berlios.de/
<Sam___> featherlinux.berlios.de
<Sam___> I'm downloading it. Tonight I'll try it
<noalternative> good for you.
<hyper_ch> noalternative: how to install it on a usb stick?
<noalternative> don't be scared to try the messageboard either.  we try to help.
<noalternative> I believe there are instructions on the download page, but I have not done this so I can't answer myself.
<noalternative> there would certainly be info in the forums.
<hyper_ch> hmm, the ftp download doesn't work
<noalternative> One tip on feather sam.  You need to update etc/apt/sources.list per these instruction.
<noalternative> http://featherlinux.berlios.de/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=2694&highlight=
<noalternative> by the way does anyone know how to activate the grammar checker in abiword for xubuntu dapper drake?
<Sam___> And does anybody know how many Ram's MB  a fresh featherlinux installation uses???
<hyper_ch> Sam___: actually a linux should always use close to 100% of the ram available... everything else is a waste of ram
<Sam___> ???
<Sam___> I mean. When I start my Xubuntu (I installed it yesterday, no other packages than those installed first time), and with NO Applications running (ex Abiword, firefox...) my RAM use 39 MB.
<Sam___> The question is: using featherlinux ?
<noalternative> Here is what it says in doc section http://featherlinux.berlios.de/docs.htm
<toxik`> Hm, I can't for the life of me get Quake 3 to work under Xubuntu. First, it whines on me using Mesa (I don't, I use the sis driver for my gfx) and tell me to +set a cvar, which I do and then it complains about UI Version being 3, not 6 as expected. I am using ioQuake3, BTW.
<vidd> sorry toxik` no idea here
<vidd> you using wine to run it or a linux version?
<totalwormage> :D
<toxik`> vidd: Ran the linux version - but I'm not at the computer anymore now though
<vidd> oh ok
<heehowww> alguem ae pode me ajudar a instalar uma placa de video sis?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<heehowww> anyone can help me install a sis graphic?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> What's the problem?
<vidd> PuMpErNiCkLe, the new feisty did system update and took out synaptic
<vidd> and dpkg
<heehowww> PuMpErNiCkLe: the display only works at 1280x1024 at 61hz
<PuMpErNiCkLe> File a bug report, then.
<heehowww> PuMpErNiCkLe: and it seems a bit slow
<heehowww> PuMpErNiCkLe: so i think it is a problem with the driver
<heehowww> PuMpErNiCkLe: cause it seems slow even at xfce
<heehowww> PuMpErNiCkLe: can u help me?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> What should it be capable of?
<heehowww> PuMpErNiCkLe: how can i install the driver
<PuMpErNiCkLe> The driver's already installed.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> It's part of the base system.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> It might be possible to reconfigure it to give you a higher res or refresh rate, if that's what you're trying to get.
<heehowww> PuMpErNiCkLe: yeah. can be it
<heehowww> PuMpErNiCkLe: actually i would like to put it on 1024*768 85hz
<heehowww> PuMpErNiCkLe: but when i work it. the display do not work
<case> hello
<case> can someone tell me how to bind shortcuts like CTRL+1 ... CTRL+2 ... etc. to switch to workspace 1, 2, etc. ?
<Petaris> Hi all
<case> errr... how can i lock the screen? O_o
<Petaris> case: try xlockscreen or a similar utility
<Petaris> or see if the xfce lock screen widget is avaliable
<FactTech> Question: Would it be safe to install the 'yelp' package on Xubuntu 6.10? I've been asked to do this as a possible fix to a bug, but I'm worried because there are so many GNOME-related packages required by 'yelp'.
<case> hmmm it's strange... xscreensave is running, so it should be easy to lock the screen, but i can't find a way to interact with it...
<Petaris> case: they are two different programs
<Petaris> xlockscreen just uses xscreensave
<case> well, it's strange that xscreensave is installed by default but not xlockscreen...
<Petaris> case: yes, but I have seen it that way on a number of installs
<case> there is no package called xlockscreen...
<Petaris> there are a couple differnt packages that do (practically) the same thing
<Petaris> try one of them
<Petaris> I don't remember the package names though
<case> i think i'll make a launcher for "xscreensaver-command -activate" , but i think it's something xubuntu should make at install time :)
<case> (-lock , not -activate...)
<Petaris> ok, my question is how do I break the hibrinate, sleep, and shutdown buttons for xfce?
<Petaris> the problem is that these buttons shut down the ltsp server, not the client
<FactTech> My question got answered over at #ubuntu. No need to respond.
<jelly-home> Hi, what package is the xubuntu's suspend/hibernate/powerdown thing in, and (where) can I download the source for that?
<jelly-home> In Debian, there is no such thing in xfce.
<totalwormage> jelly-home: are you sure?
<jelly-home> totalwormage: positive
<totalwormage> jelly-home: when you rightclick on the panel (hope you have a panel) and you say add item
<totalwormage> there is no action buttons?
<jelly-home> totalwormage: what should I add?
<totalwormage> 'action buttons'
<totalwormage> jelly-home: if you dont have that, i don't know how the package is named :] 
<jelly> battery went out on the laptop, sorry
<jelly> anyway, there's no suspend on hibernate on Debian's action buttons.
<jelly> s/on/or/
<totalwormage> the thing i tried to point you to is just one button
<totalwormage> which pops up a screen with lock / logout restart functions
<totalwormage> don't know if you meant that
<Petaris> I have used both
<jelly> totalwormage: yes, I have that.
<Petaris> xfce on ubuntu is different then xfce on anything else
* jelly wonders where to find these differences are why are they not propagated to upstream
<Petaris> I don't know where those buttons come from though, maybe a compile option
<Petaris> jelly, those probably depend on some other ubuntu bits
<jelly> Petaris: which is why I'm here trying to find out about those bits
<Petaris> like how they have the energy saving options configured
<jelly> and possibly port them back into Debian
<Petaris> jelly: ahh
<Petaris> ok
<Petaris> Can anyone here tell me how to dissable the shutdown and restart buttons in xfce?
<Petaris> and removing sudo doesn't work
<Petaris> s/sudo/sudo rules
<yotux> How does a person know when there are updates for xubuntu?
<Petaris> yotux: the update manager can tell you
<yotux> Where is that at
<yotux> Sorry I am not a real good user of xubuntu
<Petaris> hrm, not sure
<Petaris> run sudo update-manager and that will give it to you
<yotux> ok
<yotux> Petaris > I have used kubuntu and Ubuntu in the past
<Petaris> run it from a terminal in x
<yotux> ok
<Petaris> or if you use the run from the menu remember to use gksudo instead
<yotux> Petaris -> i have installed a custom kernel.  So are the kernel updates important to me.  i don;t think that they are something that I need.
<Petaris> yotux: if your custom then you will want to keep building custom kernels to satisfy your needs, otherwise I wouldn't worry about it unless you want to switch back to the ubuntu kernels
<yotux> I guess to me how often does a kernel really need to be updated?
<Petaris> yotux: Its ccompletly up to you
<Petaris> :)
<Pirate-King> hello
<gabkdlly> hi
<Pirate-King> having trouble getting xubuntu to run on an old p200 128 megs of ram....craps out on video card
<Pirate-King> will old video card work with xubuntu?
<grazie> Pirate-King: what's the card?
<gabkdlly> depends. it could be that xubuntu did not do the best job detecting your hardware. do you know what graphics device you have?
<Pirate-King> diamond
<Pirate-King> diamon multi media
<grazie> Pirate-King: what's your problem?
<Pirate-King> I installed it with the alternative install the go to start up and video card I think is not identified
<Pirate-King> brb going to try something
* Maximilian1st Hi folks.
<hyper_ch> Hmm, I can't find any city for the weather applet...
<jelly> hyper_ch: what code are you entering?
<hyper_ch> jelly: I'm trying to find cities
<jelly> hyper_ch: ok, which city are you trying to find?
<hyper_ch> I tried altenrhein... I know there is one... I had in KDE
<hyper_ch> then I tried zurich and berlin
<jelly> hmm, Zurich works here (on debian though)
<jelly> got two results.
<hyper_ch> jelly: can you find St. Gallen
<jelly> is your dns working?
<hyper_ch> jelly: or Altenrhein and give me the weather location code
<hyper_ch> jelly: how do you mean whether my dns is working?
<jelly> neither Altenrhein nor "St. Gallen"
<hyper_ch> and sankt gallen
<jelly> hyper_ch: in terminal, try "host www.weathernetwork.com" for example.  do you get an ip address?
<hyper_ch> jelly: no, no IP
<jelly> hyper_ch: you might have dns problems then.
<hyper_ch> jelly: everything else works fine
<jelly> browsing the web?
<hyper_ch> yes, browsing works fine
<hyper_ch> host weathernetwork.com  works fine
<hyper_ch> v
<hyper_ch> hyper@xubi:~$ host www.weathernetwork.com
<hyper_ch> www.weathernetwork.com is an alias for www.weather.ca.
<hyper_ch> www.weather.ca has address 72.14.162.3
<hyper_ch> www.weather.ca has address 72.14.162.2
<hyper_ch> www.weathernetwork.com is an alias for www.weather.ca.
<hyper_ch> www.weathernetwork.com is an alias for www.weather.ca.
<hyper_ch> do I need to open a specific port?
<jelly> dunno, I'm trying to find out what exact network requests are made
<hyper_ch> don't worry
<jelly> be happy! (...)
<hyper_ch> ^^
<jelly> hyper_ch: the plugin does the search using a GET http request on url like this: http://xoap.weather.com/search/search?where=Cityname
<hyper_ch> thx
<jelly-home> Also, the server is a bit picky and only accepts simple HTTP/1.0 requests, using a normal browser seems not to work.
<jelly-home> http://paste.debian.net/19929 -- this is from ethereal
<jelly-home> (that is, a capture done with ethereal)
<jelly-home> you can try to do a "telnet xoap.weather.com 80", then your request and see what happens
<highvoltage> http://blogs.gnome.org/view/zucchi/2007/01/11/0
<BrendanM> Hello, I've been having some problems with VPN and I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=336375
<DeBert> I'm unable to mount a samba share, nothing seems to work...
<DeBert> Any suggestions?
<ralyon> I have a new install of edgy on a toshiba satellite 330CDS and I can not get my pcmcia card slots to work or my usb. I get a noone cares on irq 11, try irqpoll and adding irqpoll to my kernel string causes a soft lockup detected on cpu0 and does not get rid of the irq error. I also get cardbus cards are not supported shortly after and being that the cardbus uses irq 11 I believe this to be...
<ralyon> ...the problem. Can someone please help me with this?
<ralyon> brb, switching to anouther computer that doesn't keep resetting my connection
<ralyon> did I pose my question incorrectly or is there no one here to answer?
<grazie> ralyon: I can't help as I've no experience with laptops
<ralyon> thanks for the response at least I know I have the irc working correctly. I don't use it very often
<grazie> if you wait around I sure someone will be able help sort out your probelms
<ralyon> I don't think its specific to laptops though with what I've found in searching
<grazie> did the install go OK? USB usually works no problem
<ralyon> most people seem to be able to fix the problem with the irqpoll
<ralyon> install went fine as far as I can tell (no errors), the usb is second priority to getting the network working which needs the pcmcia working
<grazie> what cpu and how much memory?
<ralyon> I tried usb-handoff on the kernel line for boot with no changes and it appears to see the usb controller, just doesn't recognize either a usb memory stick or mouse at this point
<ralyon> pentium 266 with 96mb ram, had to use the alternate install
<grazie> any other os installed or been instralled previously?
<ralyon> system seems very responsive espically considering the speed and its been running for a day with no lockups
<ralyon> no other, let the install do a complete wipe
<grazie> all hw worked OK before though?
<ralyon> last os was clarkconnect as I was trying to use it a a firewall, vpn...
<ralyon> not sure as it was giving to me, although the person who gave it to me said everything had worked for him
<Pirate-King> ralyon what kind of videocard?
<ralyon> C&T 65555, but I had to set xconfig to vesa to be able to get 800x600 working. before it would only get 640x480
<Pirate-King> hmmm
<Pirate-King> ok
<ralyon> chips was listed on xconfig which is what it had detected
<Pirate-King> ok
<Pirate-King> go a p200 with 128 megs of ram and tried to install but was using a 14 inch monitor couldn't see nothing
<ralyon> this is a 12.1 lcd and everything looks pretty good considering the age of the screen
<Pirate-King> I bet
<ralyon> lots of config and settings windows get cut off in 640x480 though which is very frustrating
<ralyon> resolution was my first priority which took me about 2 ours to fix
<Pirate-King> ok going to try on my 19 inch
<adon> hi all! could someone please tell me if there is a way to view an autocad file in xubuntu?
<maxamillion> i am not entirely familiar with autocad, what file extension is it?
<adon> .dwg
<adon> it does export to other files but this is what i was sent. Never used it myself.
<maxamillion> ok, just a moment
<adon> Thanks :)
<maxamillion> you need to edit them or just view them?
<adon> just view them
<maxamillion> adon: still looking, sorry for the wait
<adon> I hope you'll find something, it will make my life a lot easier
<ralyon> adon: do you know what version of acad?
<adon> i think it is 2004
<adon> just a moment to make sure
<maxamillion> adon: here is a web alternative .... http://dwfit.com/index.aspx
<ralyon> from what I remember, acads encryption after 2002 makes it very difficult to open with and non autodesk
<maxamillion> i have to go ... i will bbl
<adon> maxamillion: I'm trying it now
<adon> ralyon: if it is saved as an older version (I'm not sure it is posible) would it make a difference?
<ralyon> yes if it was 2002 or earlier, but if you can have them resave it as a different format, your much better off with a dxf
<ralyon> still noone able to help with my irq problem?
<adon> ralyon: Ah, allright. Thanks a lot you've been great help :)
<adon> ralyon: irq problem?
<ralyon> get an error with an old toshiba laptop not being able to use irq 11 and wanting irqpoll, but irqpoll creates a soft lockup on cpu0
<BrendanM> hey, I've been having some problems with VPN and I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=336375
<BrendanM> Anyone use network manager?
<synack__> hi...  was hoping someone could answer a question that's been bugging me lately...  in xubuntu/edgy, the file dialog box.  in dapper you use to be able to hit "/" and start typing a path to a file.  Hitting enter would change you to that directory.  Now in edgy you get a "location bar" that seems useless.  Hitting enter does nothing, doesn't take you to that path.  Is there a workaround for that?
<synack__> or is this more of a thunar related question?
<Beakster> hi
<Beakster> im trying to set up a samba shared folder on my ubuntu box so windows can access it but having some problems
<Beakster> can anyone help?
<synack__> do you already have samba somewhat configured?  can you see it from the windows box?
<Beakster> hi
<Beakster> yes
<Beakster> i can see it
<Beakster> in MSHOME
<Beakster> on the windows machine
<Beakster> but i cant log in
<synack__> just can't access the share?  or no shares listed?
<Beakster> share is listed
<Beakster> oh
<Beakster> no
<Beakster> sorry
<Beakster> i double click the computer icon
<Beakster> and then it asks for a password
<Beakster> i try typing my login for the server but it just keeps asking
<synack__> did you make your smb.conf by hand, or were you using some graphical wizard deal?
<Beakster> i used the Shared Folders that comes with XUbuntu
<Beakster> this is the smb.conf:
<Beakster> [video] 
<Beakster> path = /video
<Beakster> comment = MythTV Media Storage
<Beakster> available = yes
<Beakster> browsable = yes
<Beakster> public = yes
<Beakster> writable = yes
<Beakster> thats right at the end after all the standard stuff
<Beakster> i dont know where i set username and password for it tho
<Beakster> but
<synack__> this is just a simple home network right?  you want to be able to watch you myth stuff from another house computer?
<Beakster> yeah, but
<Beakster> my friend can do it
<Beakster> when it asks him for the login, he deletes the username and password so both fields are blank
<Beakster> that works
<Beakster> but windows wont let me click the OK button without a username
<synack__> you shouldn't even have to...  Let me grab my house server config...
<Beakster> i think its cos my windows laptop is on a domain
<slow-motion> hallo
<Beakster> hi
<synack__> http://stefan.dnsalias.net/smb.conf
<synack__> is my home server config
<synack__> well, truncated
<synack__> but that works for me without any qualms...
<Beakster> when i connect to it does it ask for username/pass?
<synack__> nope
<Beakster> ok, i'll compare my global settings with yours, thanks :)
<synack__> even when I use my work laptop (which is also joined to a domain.)
<synack__> I'd make a backup first
<Beakster> go it
<Beakster> *got it
<Beakster> i had to add the security = share line
<Beakster> now it defauts to guest
<Beakster> and lets me see the shares :)
<Beakster> thanks
<synack__> no prob
<Beakster> oh
<Beakster> but now i cant get into my video share :S
<synack__> make sure you have guest ok = yes and browseable = yes...  also check filesystem permissions...
<Beakster> hi
<Beakster> sorry battey died
<synack__> get it working?
<Beakster> just trying something
<ralyon> Can anyone help me with an irq problem on a toshiba satellite?
<synack__> ralyon, like a conflict?
<Beakster> got it
<synack__> cool
<ralyon> not as far as I can tell
<Beakster> had to add guest ok = yes
<Beakster> =)
<Beakster> thanks =)
<synack__> no prob, again ;-)
<synack__> ralyon, what's it (not) doing?
<ralyon> I have a new install of edgy on a toshiba satellite 330CDS and I can not get my pcmcia card slots to work or my usb. I get a noone cares on irq 11, try irqpoll and adding irqpoll to my kernel string causes a soft lockup detected on cpu0 and does not get rid of the irq error. I also get cardbus cards are not supported shortly after and being that the cardbus uses irq 11 I believe this to be...
<ralyon> ...the problem.
<ralyon> did that answer your question?
<synack__> sorry phone call brb
<ralyon> ok
<synack__> it actually says something like noone cares on irq 11?
<synack__> what happens if you insert a card and run dmesg in a terminal?
<synack__> I was hoping someone could answer a question that's been bugging me lately...  in xubuntu/edgy, the file dialog box.  in dapper you use to be able to hit "/" and start typing a path to a file.  Hitting enter would change you to that directory.  Now in edgy you get a "location bar" that seems useless.  Hitting enter does nothing, doesn't take you to that path.  Is there a workaround for that?
<liquidengineer> Hello
<liquidengineer> I've got a friend I'm setting up a Xubuntu laptop for
<liquidengineer> He's got a netgear wg511 WiFi card, and I was told I'd need to use something called wpasupplicant to get it working
<ralyon> exact message is 'irq 11: nobody cared (try booting with the "irqpoll" option)'
<liquidengineer> I was wondering if there's a nice howto somewhere
<liquidengineer> I'd like to set it up so it mimics the windows expereince as much as possible...he's not very computer saavy at all, so I can't exepct him to muddle around in the command line.
<ralyon> wireless like windows, can't say I've been successful in ever getting that before
<liquidengineer> well, as in, some sort of graphical control
<liquidengineer> as in, "here's a list of available APs, double click on one and enter your password"
<liquidengineer> He doesn't really understand the difference between WEP, WPA, etc., so if that was all transparent that'd be even better
<ralyon> the ones I can remember you have to specify the ssid or just leave it to any
<liquidengineer> Hmm
<ralyon> I'm afraid I haven't used wireless much myself
<liquidengineer> what about passwords?
<liquidengineer> oh
<ralyon> still hoping someone can help with my irqpoll problem
<liquidengineer> Is there anybody that might know more about getting the netgear card working with WPA?
<liquidengineer> I'd hate to wipe this guy's laptop and put a copy of linux on it he couldn't use to connect to the internet
<liquidengineer> What is Long Term Support?
<liquidengineer> I.e.: why does 6.06 have it and 6.10 doesn't?
<TheSheep> liquidengineer: 6.10 has more not-so-well-tested software and configuration
<gnomefreak> liquidengineer: because only one version will be long term support at a time
<gnomefreak> if more than that it would be usless to have lts
<ephemeros> yo \m/
<liquidengineer> ah
<liquidengineer> thanks
<ralyon> still hoping someone can help with my irqpoll problem
* Maximilian1st wishes you all a good night.
<ralyon> so early. ;)
<slow-motion> n8
<Jester45> anyone here know why my usb drives willnot be detected as in the system doesn't know i plugged them in but my ipod works like normal
<somerville32> MagicFab: Do you use Xubuntu?
<MagicFab> somerville32, occasionally. I used intensively for like 6 mo.
<MagicFab> mostly Dapper
* somerville32 nods.
<somerville32> Feisty is beautiful :)
<ralyon> still hoping someone can help with my irqpoll problem
<somerville32> ralyon, Whats your problem? :)
<ralyon> I have a new install of edgy on a toshiba satellite 330CDS and I can not get my pcmcia card slots to work or my usb. I get a noone cares on irq 11, try irqpoll and adding irqpoll to my kernel string causes a soft lockup detected on cpu0 and does not get rid of the irq error. I also get cardbus cards are not supported shortly after and being that the cardbus uses irq 11 I believe this to be...
<ralyon> ...the problem.
<somerville32> ralyon: Can you change the irq in your bios?
<ralyon> I can't get to that option in the bios, it just says that what it is. I did set the bios to let the os configure settings
<ralyon> I've tried acpi=on/off and noapic as well
<somerville32> I've never had any trouble with irqs before so I'm not quite sure what to do
<somerville32> However, there are currently 1000 people in #ubuntu and so I'm sure one of them would have an idea :)
<ralyon> ok, I'll try asking there as well then, I thought this would be more appropriate since ubuntu wouldn't even load only having 96mb of ram
<ralyon> still hoping someone can help with my irqpoll problem
<grazie> ralyon: google no help? somebody else must have had this problem before.
<ralyon> googled for about 12 hours before I came here
<grazie> obviously not then
<ralyon> people had similiar problems but none of the fixes I found for them worked for me
<ralyon> most of them were in other distros, so some of the tools were not available in xubuntu either
<somerville32> What tools were they?
<ralyon> cardctl wasz one of them
<ralyon> some of the others were guis like yast
<grazie> yast?
<maxamillion> grazie: yast is a control panel for suse
<grazie> i know
<ralyon> yes, you got it before I could
<maxamillion> grazie: oh ... ok
<grazie> you tried DSL?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> pccardctl is provided by pcmciautils.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !info pcmciautils
<ubotu> pcmciautils: PCMCIA utilities for Linux 2.6. In component main, is important. Version 014-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 28 kB, installed size 156 kB
<ralyon> was going to try that, but it didn't look like it was going to be as user friendly
<grazie> DSL it pretty good for older machines. you could download and try them pcmiautils while waiting?
<ralyon> tried to install pcmciautils, but apt-get gave me 0s across the board
<ralyon> I'm trying to set up this old laptop for my wifes grandmother, 80 something, so she can communicate with her family
<grazie> gave you 0s? Don't understand. All 0s output to the screen?
<ralyon> xubuntu looked like it would be better then dsl
<ralyon> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<g333k_work> does xfce use dbus?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> g333k_work: yes
<somerville32> Yes
<g333k_work> because I want to send popup messages to my thin clients, using student-control-panel made for gnome and kde, but the messages dont appear
<PuMpErNiCkLe> ralyon: It's probably installed already.
<lhtown> I just tried to install Herd 2 from the live cd. It boots up fine and seems to work great. However, on the install, it asks me for the time zone and keyboard and then goes to a screen with a wide black border on the top and bottom and a middle "stripe" that has vertical white, blue, and sort of gray vertical stripes of varying width and then nothing else happens. When I push the power button, it beeps oddly and shuts down. The computer is a Gateway Profile 4 th
<g333k_work> so why the messages dont appear?
<TheSheep> g333k_work: isn't dbus only for local communication?
<ralyon> cardctl 0: gives me command not found
<TheSheep> lhtown: report a bug
<PuMpErNiCkLe> ralyon: It's called pccardctl.
<lhtown> ok
<ralyon> ok, it says no card in either slot
<g333k_work> TheSheep, I dont know
<ralyon> the webpage I found said use cardctl, but I think it was for fedora if memory serves. seen to many websites
<TheSheep> g333k_work: sorry, I misunderstood
<TheSheep> g333k_work: how do you send the message and how are you trying to receive it?
<g333k_work> TheSheep, it suppose to appear in the client...
<g333k_work> TheSheep, Well I dont know how I am receiving it
<TheSheep> g333k_work: dbus if for communicating between applications...
<TheSheep> g333k_work: there is dbus-monitor that shows you all the messages
<TheSheep> g333k_work: might be handy
<g333k_work> let me check
<ralyon> I'm going to try for a post in the community forum, was just hoping for a quicker answer as I'm on a time limit to finish. Thanks to everyone who tried
#xubuntu 2007-01-13
<tftb> hello, newbie question about xfce shadows and such.. can anyone help?
<TheSheep> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<tftb> :)
<tftb> yeah, I'm trying to get the window manager to make my windows shadowy and all, but can't seem to get it working
<tftb> I just installed xubuntu 6.10 on top of Ubuntu, which was a bit too slow for this old laptop I'm using
<tftb> so I edited the etc/X11/xorg.conf -file, and put the composite enabled device there, but nothing happens
<tftb> any help would be appreciated
<tftb> if you can't understand what I'm saying, I'd be glad to clarify
<TheSheep> tftb: you still don't have the 'compositor' tab in the window manager tweaks?
<tftb> yeah, that's it
<tftb> nothing there, no compositor
<tftb> Am I correct in assuming that Xubuntu is supposed to have the composite manager by default? just by installing xubuntu-desktop from ubuntu?
<TheSheep> ok, go to your ~/.config/xfce4/mcs_settings/
<g333k_work> TheSheep, the receptop is zenity
<TheSheep> tftb: and edit wmtweaks.xml
<TheSheep> tftb: enable the compositor there
<TheSheep> tftb: it should appear in the wm tweaks then
<TheSheep> g333k_work: I don't understand?
<tftb> TheSheep: I'm sorry, I don't know how to cd myself to a directory that has a dot in it.. I can't see it when I ls
<TheSheep> tftb: enable 'show hidden files' in the menu
<TheSheep> tftb: or in the open diologue, right-click on the file list and enable it there
<tftb> TheSheep: I don't seem to have a file called wmtweaks.xml in the directory
<TheSheep> tftb: ah, then run settings->window manager tweaks, and change some option
<TheSheep> tftb: the file will be created
<tftb> TheSheep: right you were! :)
<tftb> TheSheep: is it the "UseCompositing" switch? It has type="int" and value="0"
<TheSheep> tftb: ues
<TheSheep> yes
<tftb> TheSheep: I changed it to "1". And now I'm guessing I have to reboot for it to take effect?
<TheSheep> tftb: no
<TheSheep> just close the wm tweaks and open again
<tftb> TheSheep: So the compositor-tab should be visible now? It's not :(
<TheSheep> weird
<TheSheep> maybe it saved the xml file when you were closing it
<tftb> sorry, didn't understand?
<somerville32> tftb: Check to make sure it changed
<tftb> yeah, it's zero again! weird!
<TheSheep> tftb: the wm tweaks must have saved it before you exited it
<tftb> hmh. weird. now it IS "1" but still  can't get the tab
<TheSheep> tftb: you do have compositing enabled in xorg?
<tftb> yeah... I wrote Section "Extensions" (enter)  Option "Composite" "Enabled" (enter)  EndSection
<tftb> I'm gonna try if logging out helps.
<TheSheep> I doubt it...
<tftb> TheSheep: Hooray! Thanks a lot! It worked
<tftb> I'm so happy :) It's prrrrretty :)
<somerville32> I agree :)
<TheSheep> unbelievable
<somerville32> What? :)
<TheSheep> it should have worked without a login :/
<TheSheep> otoh, a restart of xfwm4 might be required...
<PuMpErNiCkLe> To enable compositing?  Yeah.
<TheSheep> have you got this bug in xfwm4+gimp where your whole interface freezes if you brush a lot too quickly?
<somerville32> I saw a bug on launchpad
<TheSheep> I reported it almost a year ago :(
<TheSheep> and even explained what couses it
<TheSheep> causes
<somerville32> What causes it?
<somerville32> Bug #61424
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 61424 in xfwm4 "After painting several fast strokes in gimp, whole desktop freezes, not reacting to any clicks for several seconds." [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/61424
<TheSheep> somerville32: gimp feeds the icon updates to the xfwm4, so that the icon on the title bar is up-to-date
<TheSheep> somerville32: oh, fix released?
<TheSheep> ah, it's not in feisty yet :(
<TheSheep> thanks!
<somerville32> np
<Jester45> how can i cheack my cpu speed
<Jester45> and im working on raising the FSB and i need to know if this will change AS THE CPU SPEED CHANGES
<somerville32> cat /etc/cpuinfo ?
<somerville32> errr...
<somerville32> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<MagicFab> from graphic interface or command line ?
<MagicFab> Jester45, ^^
<MagicFab> sorry
<MagicFab> was out
<MagicFab> what is FSB ?
<ApexMB> hi guys
<somerville32> Hi :)
<ApexMB> just trying to get xubuntu on an old lappy but it seems to fail mounting the root at the install
<ApexMB> keeps saying it cant write to the disk
<somerville32> Oh boy : (
<MagicFab> mhh
<ApexMB> it did have a dodgy fisys on it
<Jester45> ok i have many questions but first, i got my usb working :0 it was somthing with the port on my mobo so i get a new usb pci card and all is good
<somerville32> ApexMB, Are you using the desktop or alternative cd?
<somerville32> Jester45, Thats good to hear :)
<ApexMB> one 2gig fat16, 1 2gb allocation of free space and 16gb btfs
<ApexMB> so i wiped the hd completely blank
<ApexMB> and im running memtest
<ApexMB> and somerville32 its the desktop x86 disc
<Jester45> second thing is on my mobo i have many pins with jumpers on them and one set is out in hte middle of no where not by the pci not the harddrive or the cpu it just there
<somerville32> ApexMB, So, how big is the disc all together?
<ApexMB> almost 700mb
<ApexMB> 685mb
<Jester45> i tried switching them hoping for a FSB upgrade for my cpu but i couldnt tell wuth just boot time so does anyone know how to check my cpu speed like the real speed of processing?
<somerville32> ApexMB: I mean your hard drive ;] 
<ApexMB> oh
<ApexMB> 20gig
<somerville32> Jester45, That could easily kill your system
<somerville32> Jester45, And we don't provide support for overclocking due to associated risks
<Jester45> somerville32: or speed it up it just depends on the way to look at it
<somerville32> ApexMB: So you're already tried to install it and it didn't work? What partition did you try to install it to?
<ApexMB> well its just on the launcher
<Jester45> somerville32: well i dont want suport for overcoaking exactly becuase i dont know what the pins do but im just trying ot get somthing for linux hat tell me my real cpu speed i will try the pin switching on my own
<ApexMB> it eventually gets passed launcher
<somerville32> Jester45: /proc/cpuinfo contains the info
<ApexMB> but hangs up on the devicee driver check/preinstall
<Jester45> somerville32: if you want to pm me some ideas as to remove the "we" from it
<somerville32> ApexMB: Try using the alternative ISO
<Jester45> somerville32: so that will change is the speed changed
<somerville32> Jester4: I believe so, yes.
<ApexMB> whats the difference?
<somerville32> ApexMB: text-based installer, more mature, etc. etc.
<ApexMB> its running memtest right now
<somerville32> ApexMB: Ok, try again
<Jester45> ApexMB: how much RAAM do you have
<somerville32> ApexMB: If it doesn't work, try alternative ISO
<ApexMB>  i didnt see wether it used the launcher or not
<ApexMB> 192mb
<Jester45> RAM*
<Jester45> ok i would use the alt install
<somerville32> ApexMB: What version of Xubuntu?
<ApexMB> ya 192mb
<Jester45> it would be faster
<ApexMB> x86 desktop
<somerville32> No, what version of Xubuntu
<somerville32> lol
<Jester45> becuase with texted based you dont load up as many things
<Jester45> ApexMB: drapper or edgy?
<somerville32> 6.06 Dapper? 6.10 Edgy?
<ApexMB> dapper
* Jester45 likes Drapper the most but likes upgrades better
<somerville32> ApexMB: 6.06 or 6.06.1?
<ApexMB> 6.06.1
<somerville32> ApexMB: There are some bugs with the live dkestop installer in that release. Just tell it to whip your entire drive and automatically setup partitions and you should be fine.
<ApexMB> yeah i think it was just the real dodgy partitioning too
* somerville32 nods.
<somerville32> Most likely :)
<Jester45> somerville32: could you use a firewire storage device to use as swap?
<ApexMB> i thought the gui installer flashed up  before getting to memtest
<somerville32> Jester45: I'm sure you could
<ApexMB> if it did then that part is solved
<Jester45> somerville32: o fun im gonna try that and maybe a usb :)
<Commander-Crowe> in fstab what do I put for reiserfs
<Jester45> reiserfs
<Jester45> or maybe auto
<ApexMB> if this doesnt work should i try alternate 6.10?
<Jester45> auto is a nice thing
<somerville32> ApexMB, Sure :)
<Jester45> if you wantg
<somerville32> ApexMB, Wait a sec.
<somerville32> ApexMB, Do you have some spare time to waste? :)
<ApexMB> 10mb broadband ftw ;)
<Jester45> ok well im going ot brb after i switch some pins
<ApexMB> sure somerville32
<Commander-Crowe> niether auto or reiserfs work
<somerville32> ApexMB, We are testing our Alpha for the next release of Xubuntu.
<somerville32> ApexMB, Maybe you help test them out? :)
<ApexMB> sure =D
<somerville32> !testing | ApexMB
<ubotu> ApexMB: For information on how to help test the next release of Xubuntu and for the results matrix, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Xubuntu/Current
<ApexMB> as long as it downloads quick :P
<somerville32> hehe
<ApexMB> ok well we'll see where this install goes, if its still being a butt, then ill try the alpha
<somerville32> aight
<somerville32> Thanks :)
<ApexMB> the whole idea of the linux test is to sort of experience things i havent done yet
<ApexMB> im having to learn it for work
<somerville32> Its really simple to test our ISOs
<somerville32> You just download, burn, and try to install
<somerville32> post-install, there is a list of tasks to try and complete
<somerville32> ie. Open a file in the text editor
<ApexMB> ok
<ApexMB> sounds pretty cool
<Jester45> ApexMB: if you have a pretty good computer you can run linux inside of windows so you dont have to burn but... you cant install from that but it might help you pick what type of linux
<ApexMB> i dont really think theres much difference for consumer-prosumer distros
<somerville32> Its the small stuff
<somerville32> It all looks the same
<somerville32> but under the hood there are lots of differences
<ApexMB> heh
<ApexMB> i guess
<ApexMB> youd have thought by now someone wouldve broken off and made the gui something way different
<somerville32> There are a few L[
<somerville32> But people don't like change
<somerville32> hehe
<ApexMB> hehe
<ApexMB> whats that full 3d thing?
<ApexMB> x-something
<Jester45> i droped my cpy down by .02 mhz
<Jester45> so slow :)
<maxamillion> not bad
<Jester45> brb again
<somerville32> Jester45 is trying to overclock his cpu
<maxamillion> overclock? ... why?
<ApexMB> XGL!
<ApexMB> thats it
<PuMpErNiCkLe> I hope he read some documentation first.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Otherwise, I give him an 80% chance of bricking his computer.
<maxamillion> i hope he frags it to learn a lesson
<maxamillion> ApexMB: you don't need an overclocked cpu for xgl ... just aiglx and a compatible vid card and the updated drivers
<PuMpErNiCkLe> maxamillion: That works too. ^^
<ApexMB> oh i wouldnt be able to do it on this POS laptop
<ApexMB> lol
<maxamillion> i don't like software emulation of 3d effects ... it just bothers me that my cpu is wasting cycles on things that aren't necessary
<somerville32> maxamillion, My cpu is never wasting cycles
* somerville32 has a 333mhz
* ApexMB has a faster cpu than somerville32 
<ApexMB> :P
<ApexMB> 400mhz
<somerville32> OoOoo :)
<ApexMB> P2
<ApexMB> designed for Windows 98
<somerville32> Mine too
<somerville32> :] 
<somerville32> err..
<Pirate-King> hey somerville32
<somerville32> Designed for Xubuntu! :)
<somerville32> Heya Pirate-King : )
<ApexMB> i heard that fedora 7 is going to intro a low level distro like xubuntu
<maxamillion> JKnife runs beryl on an AMD K6-2 350Mhz w/ 192mb of ram because he uses an AIGLX compatible graphics card and the updated drivers ... says he only suffers an average of about 12mb more ram usage too
<ApexMB> sort of divide itself into specofic areas like ubuntu/edubuntu/xubuntu
<Jester45> somerville32: i squezzed out 305.6more mhz so it was worth it
<somerville32> Wow!
<somerville32> Jester45: Make sure you got good cooling!
<somerville32> Do you have a cpu heat monitor?
<maxamillion> ApexMB: please re-word yourself ... xubuntu is not a "low level distro"
<somerville32> lol
<Jester45> somerville32: yes ... my hand
<somerville32> + ;] 
<somerville32> Jester45: CPUs are always hot
<ApexMB> i meant a distro designed to work with low end machines and thin clients
<Jester45> low usage distro
<somerville32> lol
<Jester45> a.k.a. low wastage distro
<ApexMB> still very new to this
<ApexMB> literally started on wed on a training course
<Pirate-King> wonder why I would have trouble with x server
<Jester45> ApexMB: try Damn Small Linux its pretty cool
<Pirate-King> on an old machine
<somerville32> Pirate-King, What do you have? :)
<somerville32> ApexMB, Stick with Xubuntu. Xubuntu rocks :)
<ApexMB> well i had a little play with ubuntu a long time ago so i thought id try this first
<Jester45> somerville32: how much is "good cooling" i got 4 fans that seems to work
<ApexMB> i ran it as the main os on sisters laptop
<somerville32> Jester45: Check the cpu temp
<ApexMB> never had to reformat it again
<somerville32> :)
<Jester45> somerville32: not to hot
<Jester45> somerville32: my hand isnt burning so its all good
<maxamillion> ApexMB: i run xubuntu on an Athlon64 3200+ w/ 1gb of ram at home and an Athlon64 X2 4600+ w/ 2gb of ram on my workstation in my office .... xubuntu is about choice and efficiency .... but yes, it is "more suited" for a low end machine then ubuntu or kubuntu, but that isn't its purpose
<ApexMB> sister likes to wander onto sites with downloadable toolbars and silly icons and the like
* somerville32 nods.
<somerville32> ApexMB, I hear yeah
<ApexMB> soon as ubuntu was on with firefox and flash, boom
<ApexMB> all solved
<Jester45>  /me uses add block only see ads once then block the whole add site
<somerville32> Jester45: So you use... Windows? :P
<Jester45> humm
<Jester45> sometimes
<ApexMB> linux install and muse playing... geek heaven :P
<ApexMB> i use windows
<ApexMB> on main machine
* somerville32 uses Xubuntu exclusively.
<ApexMB> video editor
<ApexMB> whole Avid/Adobe setup
<ApexMB> i also run Mac OS X
* Jester45 uses debian xubuntu win xp and has tried vista for 5 minutes 
<ApexMB> for main work
<ApexMB> on a mac, obviously :P
<ApexMB> no hackintosh here
* Jester45 will stick to win xp, vista is no good
<Jester45> hackintosh? running mac os on a pc?
<ApexMB> yes
<ApexMB> i tried it, it worked out terribly
<ApexMB> doesnt feel like a mac
<maxamillion> ApexMB: wait ... did you post on the forums about dual booting hackintosh?
<ApexMB> preferences and permissions are alllll over the place
<ApexMB> no
<ApexMB> at least i dont think so
<Jester45> i want a 180mm fan
<maxamillion> oh .. ok, because someone posted and it had like 110 views but no replies, so i replied :)
<Jester45> lol
<ApexMB> link
<ApexMB> ?
<maxamillion> ApexMB: lemme go search for it ...
<ApexMB> and can i quit memtest at any time or do i need to waif for it
<magic_ninja> what up all
<Jester45> somerville32: can you fill a case with thermal paste? as a colling system and remove all fans
<maxamillion> ApexMB: i was wrong ... only ~70 views ... but still ... http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=334959&highlight=hackintosh
<ApexMB> ... Jester45
<somerville32> Jester45: Hell no.
<ApexMB> no
<somerville32> Jester45: Thermal paste doesn't cool it down :P
<Jester45> why not it sounds good to me
<Jester45> are you sure
<somerville32> Yes.
<Jester45> why put it on processors
<ApexMB> improve connectivity
<ApexMB> or thermal connectivity
<Jester45> between what
<ApexMB> cpu and heatsink
<ApexMB> too much thermal paste can burn out the cpu
<Jester45> like as in transfer heat faster? as in transfer heat from inside ther case to outside
<ApexMB> its meant as a thin stopgap so theres no gaps inbetween the 2
<maxamillion> Jester45: these are things you should have thought about before overclocking your cpu
<ApexMB> nah this is hanging at the "mounting root file system" again
<Jester45> im not worried about coolage
<ApexMB> hdc: drive not ready for command
<magic_ninja> any of you use the new nvidia driver
<maxamillion> Jester45: you're not worried about cooling your cpu after you just overclocked it?
<Jester45> i got a psu fan a fan on cpu heatsink and fan on the gpu heatsink and a intake fane
<Jester45> maxamillion: nope
<maxamillion> magic_ninja: yeah, i use the new 9xxx nvidia driver at work, what's up?
<maxamillion> Jester45: glhf
<magic_ninja> Jester45: lol man
<Jester45> tanks for the gl and i will always hf
<magic_ninja> maxamillion: having a few probs getting it installed....isn't the nvidia driver on backports?
<Jester45> i will cool itsself :0
<ApexMB> lol
<maxamillion> magic_ninja: don't think so, i had to add in a third party repository i found on the wiki.beryl-project.com site
<Jester45> it can only get so hot
<magic_ninja> ohh, ok, i know what ur talking about
<ApexMB> ive had PJ64 running Zelda minimised for 5 days
* maxamillion searches for tom's hardware flash video of cpu's lighting on fire due to lack of proper cooling
<ApexMB> that video is a classic
<darrend> magic_ninja: try this.. http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<Jester45> i wanna see
<ApexMB> and the one where they fry eggs on it
<ApexMB> it might be the same video
* Jester45 doesnt care much
<Jester45> how muc more is 1ghz to 1.3 like 30% right
<ApexMB> yes
<Jester45> might overheat i will turn it dowen a bit then
<Jester45> all the pins whre on the low side i switched them all to max
<ApexMB> im really surprised at the core 2 duo e6600
<ApexMB> you can overclock it to over 60-80% on stock cooling
<Jester45> cool
<ApexMB> still runs in the safe
<ApexMB> those things are damn near perfect
<Jester45> my cooling system is perfect for fans
<Jester45> its use each other nicly
<Jester45> nicely
<maxamillion> Jester45: http://www.tomshardware.com/site/videos/thg_videos-01.html .... enjoy :)
<Jester45> i will
<Jester45> hummm
<maxamillion> ApexMB: yeah ... i'm faithful to amd but i can't lie ... intel is kicking hind parts and taking names right now
<Jester45> any guess on how many computers i have messed up in my life time?
* Jester45 nots the right now part
<maxamillion> Jester45: huh?
<ApexMB> maxamillion, im getting an error "hdc: drive not ready for command" on the boot, trying to look at the forums but theres only answers like switching the master and slave, but scince im on a laptop, i cant do that
<ApexMB> any ideas?
<Tox> what is default file browser in xubuntu ? i mean in kubuntu konqueror in ubuntu nautilus, xubuntu - ?
<Jester45> notes*
<Jester45> of what you said
<TheSheep> Tox: Thunar
<Jester45> im guessing its video 1 right?
<Tox> tnx!
<Tox> just one question ... is it better than konqueror ?
<TheSheep> Tox: of course!
<TheSheep> Tox: we would be using kde otherwise
<Jester45> well... its in xubuntu so yes its better
<Tox> why if not a secret ? :) sorry ..
<TheSheep> Tox: it's fast, has nice and simple interface, does exactly what we need
<Jester45> its xubuntuish
<TheSheep> Tox: and doesn't use any additional kde or gnome libs
<maxamillion> Jester45: i think each of those videos has something light on fire ... don't remember though
<maxamillion> Jester45: no ... yeah, i think its 1
<Tox> i need only to see all files how to say in ms windows (forgive me father :) ) view ..
<maxamillion> Tox: what?
<Tox> i mean i nned detailed view, preview and other good stuf in file browser
<somerville32> Tox: Right
<somerville32> You can do that :)
<Tox> konq and nautilus dont have it i mean like in ms win explorer view
<somerville32> Tox: All three do
<Tox> something like that
<ApexMB> right
<somerville32> Tox: They all support icon and list view
<ApexMB> 6.10 text install seems to be ok
<Tox> side panel and file view ?
<ApexMB> maybe a bug in 6.06
<somerville32> Tox: Konq has a context menu, yes.
<magic_ninja> hmmm
<ApexMB> hmm
<Tox> ok i'd try thunar .. thx
<ApexMB> the installers stalled
<maxamillion> ApexMB: alternate cd?
<ApexMB> yes
<maxamillion> ApexMB: 85%?
<ApexMB> just after the cd drive detection
<ApexMB> no its not even got to the install yet
<maxamillion> oh ... nvm, not the bug i was thinking of
<ApexMB> asked for keyboard select
<ApexMB> then it searched for cdrom
<ApexMB> now its stalled
<darrend> is there a cron expression for "3rd last day of the month" ?
<somerville32> Whats a 3rd last day? lol
<Jester45> 3rd to the last day
<somerville32> Isn't there only one last day of a month in a month? lol
<darrend> like 2 days b4 the last day
<ApexMB> its not liking this cdrom module
<Jester45> as in 3 days b4 the laft
<Jester45> close
<ApexMB> like, really throwing a hissy fit at it
<Jester45> dude those cpus where cookin
<Jester45> 360 thats a bit hot
<somerville32> told ya
<darrend> can it be done?
<Jester45> owned it
<somerville32> darrend, I imagine
<ApexMB> GAH
<ApexMB> it kicked in
<ApexMB> this cdrom doesnt contain a release file
<ApexMB> i think it timed out detecting my cdrom module
<Jester45> look at http://www.tomshardware.com/cgi-bin/downloads.m?id=32 thats what i was talking about
<Jester45> ooo vidd is here
* Jester45 runs
<vidd_laptop> hello to you too Jester45
<Jester45> im to far away to hear you
<ApexMB> what in the craps name
<ApexMB> thats really strange
<Jester45> ??
* somerville32 picks Jester45 up and throws him into #xubuntu-offtopic
<somerville32> :)
<vidd_laptop>  somerville32 already there
<Jester45> weeeee im flying
<ApexMB> it fails to read from the cd first time around and then second time it checks, it finnds it perfectly
<somerville32> ApexMB: Sounds like your hardware is flaky
<ApexMB> its doing an integrity check
<ApexMB> after the integrity check will it go onto the install or dump me back at the menu?
<vidd_laptop> back to menu ApexMB
<ApexMB> ok
<ApexMB> hmm
<ApexMB> will the installer trry the disc twice if it cant do it first time?
<vidd_laptop> nope...one and done
<ApexMB> that seems to be the problem
<ApexMB> its not finding the cdrom first time
<ApexMB> but second time.. fine
<TheSheep> ApexMB: there is the minicd that downloads most everythign from the repositories...
<TheSheep> ApexMB: the cd itself ony contains the installer, all the rest is downloaded
<Jester45> no
<Jester45> o
<Jester45> wait
<ApexMB> i just dont get why it works second time around
<magic_ninja>  Type 'http://www.albertomilone.com/drivers/edgy/latest/32bit' is not known on line 27 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<magic_ninja> trying to add that repo
<ApexMB> unfortunately this has no net access atm
<ApexMB> the lapto
<ApexMB> p
<ApexMB> see whats confusing e is it just demonstrated the ability to read from the disc
<ApexMB> it passed integrity
<ApexMB> why cant it do that first time
<vidd_laptop> it hates you?
<vidd_laptop> acually...ive had that issue myself on occation
<vidd_laptop> usually, i find the disk is scratched or not seated right in the drive
<ApexMB> hmm
<ApexMB> the disc is freshlu burned
<TheSheep> or dirty/scratched lens of the drive
<magic_ninja> even worse
<magic_ninja> duster
<ApexMB> how comes it aways works second time
<ApexMB> that makes no sense
<magic_ninja> because every time a cdrom crashes an angel gets its wings
<ApexMB> its done it twice in a row now
<magic_ninja> ApexMB: i had the same problem
<vidd_laptop> magic_ninja, then ive created an army of angles!
<maxamillion> and everytime windows crashed a demon defeats an angel .... anyone notice how currupt the world is becomming at such an alarming rate? ..... coincidence? i think not!
<magic_ninja> ApexMB: for serious, jus get a new cdrom drive, find a used one for 5 or 10 bucks, everyone has that old pentium III layin around
<maxamillion> crashes*
<magic_ninja> vidd_laptop: lolz
<magic_ninja> yay, i made a tree joke
<TheSheep> maxamillion: every time someone boots linux, the God bluescreens one windows
<magic_ninja> grr this driver repo gonna anger mean
<ApexMB> thing is its a laptop
<magic_ninja> lol
<magic_ninja> thats so funny
<vidd_laptop> maxamillion, good thing i made that army of angles
<ApexMB> and i think ive worked around it
<RememberPOL> Will one, in the future, be able to seamlessly upgrade from Eft to Fawn?
<magic_ninja> i command the demon's of satan
<TheSheep> ---> offtopic
<magic_ninja> lol
<maxamillion> vidd_laptop: ;)
<ApexMB> launch the setup in expert mode, and run a disc integrity check, and as soon as it burns out the failure, go ahead and install and it should read fine
<ApexMB> i say that and it stalled again though
<vidd_laptop> RememberPOL, in THEORY
<ApexMB> its gotten further than it has before mind you
<ApexMB> its asked me for a hostname
<RememberPOL> vidd_laptop: I try not to stray far from mainstream default + 3rd party apps available in the repository... the only custom thing I really have is latest nvidia/xorg drivers + beryl.
<magic_ninja> ApexMB: find a 10 dollar 52x regular cdrom drive and buy it, if your poor like me it does the trick
<vidd_laptop> magic_ninja, he is on a lappy
<vidd_laptop> those cost like 40
<magic_ninja> yea i know
<magic_ninja> find a crackhead and give him 15 bucks....
<Jester45> lol
<Jester45> or crack
<Jester45> or sugar
<magic_ninja> na, the latter will get ya door kicked in
<ApexMB> it seems to be working
<vidd_laptop> find the RIGHT crack head and he'll get you a new lappy for a decent sized rock
<ApexMB> i just needed to burn out that first detection error
<vidd_laptop> lol
<ApexMB> i hhope
<magic_ninja> vidd_laptop: how you think i got a decent laptop and nice 10"s for 50 bucks :-)
<vidd_laptop> just dont give up
<ApexMB> 2-30am and im not sleeping until this either a) installs or b) fails
<magic_ninja> fiend friends
<magic_ninja> apex try using an alternate cd
<ApexMB> i am
<vidd_laptop> magic_ninja, i need this 72"plasma monitor.....
<ApexMB> alternative 6.10
<vidd_laptop> ApexMB, or c) you collapse in a heap on the floor?
<ApexMB> that too
<ApexMB> seems to be trundling along now
<ApexMB> installing the base system
<ApexMB> so that workaround seems to have worked
<magic_ninja> vidd_laptop: nerd
<vidd_laptop> as long as you have the base system, you can apt-get the rest if it fails
<magic_ninja> anyway....i was wondering, what is beryl
<magic_ninja> in non technical terms
<ApexMB> ah first time i saw apt-get i was like... wow
<ApexMB> :P
<vidd_laptop> magic_ninja, no, really....i need it...for ummm research....
<Jester45> vidd_laptop: its a pretty desktop thingy
<magic_ninja> stats of games vs with regular 17 inch
<vidd_laptop> magic_ninja, beryl is compu-caine
<magic_ninja> i'm using an old school regular vga 17 inch monitor
<vidd_laptop> eye candy
<magic_ninja> it sucks by today's standards but in the day
<magic_ninja> ohhh
<magic_ninja> don't care about it
<magic_ninja> i like a simple running desktop mostly
* vidd_laptop has a 21" that needs a vga cord
* Jester45 has a 41" that needs svideo
<ApexMB> heh
<vidd_laptop> put that in 800x600 and you can see it from 20 feet
<Jester45> becuase its a tv but
<ApexMB> i have an abundance of cables
<ApexMB> i work in the av market
<Jester45> its in
<Jester45> 2480x1200
<Jester45> i think
<ApexMB> were scheduled to get one of the samsung 106inch plasmas in to have a look at sometime this week
<ApexMB> or next rather
<vidd_laptop> Jester45, i'd need to be 2 feet avay or closer to read that resolution
<Jester45> vidd_laptop: larger fonts :)
<Jester45> its a pain chaning moniters
<TheSheep> Jester45: set your dpi correctly :)
<Jester45> gota change xorg first then all the fonts are big
* vidd_laptop is half blind asit is
<Jester45> its not half blind
<TheSheep> Jester45: what would you do if you were blind?
<TheSheep> um, sorry, --> offtopic
<Jester45> shoot myself
<ApexMB> seems to be going ok
<ApexMB> thanks for the help guys
<ApexMB> im sure ill be back
<magic_ninja> man i updated to new versions for edgy nvidia graphic card driver and x wouldn't start
<magic_ninja> back on old ones
<magic_ninja> where can i get a set of faster repos...the normal ones are just going like 20 kbps
<somerville32> magic_ninja: There are tons of mirrors
<magic_ninja> do you have one handy?
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> You do
<somerville32> magic_ninja: Applications > System > Software Sources
<irvin> hey
<magic_ninja> man i got a problem...i updated to the beta drivers and i think i need to reconfigure xorg or such but not sure (i'm in text right now)
<magic_ninja> hey guys i got a problem with the nvidia graphics drive...i updated it but the nvidia graphics driver for x gives me a "(EE): device not found" when i run startx
<TheSheep> magic_ninja: how did you update it?
<magic_ninja> via the repo listed on a website...let me get the url
<TheSheep> magic_ninja: then you need also the module for your kernel
<magic_ninja> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Beta_Graphics_Driver_.28NVIDIA.29
<magic_ninja>     * The upgrade should update your linux-restricted-modules & linux-restricted-modules-common packages.
<magic_ninja> TheSheep: you mean nvidia kernel common?
<Jester45> bye bye all
<JonTec__> can anyone tell me why I can't set my essid with iwconfig
<Commander-Crowe> hrm
<Pirate-king> hello
<Pirate-king> tring to ge sound card to work
<somerville32> :)
<Commander-Crowe> ok
<Commander-Crowe> tell on
<Pirate-king> it is a isa sound card
<Pirate-king> I do a aplay -l
<Pirate-king> doesn't show up
<somerville32> ISA cards aren't well supported by Alsa
<somerville32> Pirate-king, Ask crimsun - he knows best.
<Pirate-king> that's not good
<Pirate-king> crissum you here?
<Pirate-king> crimsun you here?
<Commander-Crowe> ISA?
<Commander-Crowe> old school
<Pirate-king> yeah
<Pirate-king> yeah
<crimsun> Pirate-king: what do you need?
<Pirate-king> tring to get a isa sound card to work
<Pirate-king> know any good how too's
<crimsun> which isa card is it?
<Pirate-king> don't know
<Pirate-king> have to pull it out to see
<Pirate-king> bbiab
<fish> who
<somerville32> Indeed
<crazy_bus> What is the bulk rename tool called that comes with Xubuntu?
<somerville32> Thunar Bulk Renamer :)
<crazy_bus> thanks
<LORDgarth> I am dual-booting a tower, with both Windows and GRUB on the first active partition, and xubuntu on the second.  I re-installed Windows, and doing this removed GRUB.  I need a way to re-install GRUB, preferably without going through the whole setup process and re-installing xubuntu.
<somerville32> !grub | LORDgarth
<ubotu> LORDgarth: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<LORDgarth> Thank you... I feel stupid now. :)
<somerville32> No problem :)
<somerville32> And thank you for using Xubuntu! :)
<fish> You are not allowed to access the system configuration.
<fish> what's wrong
<somerville32> fish: This is a known bug.
<fish> Thank u!:)
<somerville32> fish: It should be fixed shortly.
<somerville32> fish: Just run the programs with gksudo
<fish> OK!i ll
<LORDgarth> By the way, should I be worried that fdisk thinks the partition that supposedly contains windows does not have a valid partition table?
<somerville32> LORDgarth: Can you pastebin your /etc/fstab?
<somerville32> !pastebin > LORDgarth
<LORDgarth> Sry, never mind; for whatever reason, the gpartd sees the drive fine... I guess it's OK.
<somerville32> LORDgarth: Are you getting the error at boot?
<LORDgarth> No, I called " fdisk /dev/sda ", and fdisk complained there was no valid partition table, and listed no partitions.
<somerville32> oh, hehe
<LORDgarth> But, when I looked at it in gpartd, it showed up fine, so I don't even know if there's actually a problem or not.  I'm choosing to go with not. :)
<LORDgarth> OK, yet another problem (sorry, sorry): the grub console claims it can't read the partition where I have /boot/ (sdb1, formatted jfs).
<somerville32> hehe
<somerville32> Just use ext3
<LORDgarth> I'd rather not re-install, if I can help it.
<somerville32> You don't need to
<LORDgarth> Oh, how so?
<somerville32> Just delete the /boot/ partition and recreate it as ext3
<LORDgarth> Oh, I didn't create a separate boot partition; it's in my root partition, which is jfs.
<somerville32> Ah
<somerville32> Why did you pick jfs?
<LORDgarth> I find it a little odd that this wasn't a problem before.
<LORDgarth> I'd never used it before, and wanted to give it a try.
<LORDgarth> I usually use ext3 and reiser.
<somerville32> ext3 is the most stable
<LORDgarth> Yeah, but stable is boring.  It works, and stuff.
<somerville32> lol
<LORDgarth> Unstable is so much more fun; I get to be up at 2:00 am, trying to get my machine to boot.
<somerville32> file systems are pretty boring
<somerville32> ;] 
<LORDgarth> Heh, not right now, regretably.  If I may ask, though, why hasn't this incompatability shown up before?  I've been using GRUB with this set-up for a while.
<somerville32> LORDgarth: I'm not sure if it is incompatible.
<LORDgarth> It doesn't appear to be sure whether it's incompatible.
<LORDgarth> Hmm.
<LORDgarth> I chrooted into my pre-existing xubuntu installation and ran grub-install from there; it seems to think it worked.  I'm going to go try to boot it.  Thanks for your help, somerville.
<somerville32> np :)
<Commander-Crowe> wb
<somerville32> :)
<Commander-Crowe> there's no place like ~
<DarthLappy> Commander-Crowe: Boo...So old.
<Commander-Crowe> I know
<Commander-Crowe> I liek the "I/O I/O, In and out all day we go I/O I/O I/O we do nothing but write write write I/O I/O..."
<DarthLappy> Heh.
<Commander-Crowe> it doesn'
<Commander-Crowe> t
<Commander-Crowe> go that way but
<somerville32> hehe
<Commander-Crowe> Stary Eye Sky
<Commander-Crowe> Starry Eyed Surprise
<Commander-Crowe> Dance all night to this DJ
<Commander-Crowe> such a good song
<Commander-Crowe> :/
<somerville32> -offtopic please :)
<Commander-Crowe> I was just letting people know that I'm here
<somerville32> I don't think the people in -offtopic know yet ;] 
<Commander-Crowe> oh?
<crimsun> I think I was duly punished for using beryl
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> How did that go over?
<crimsun> I got a whole day's usage before the post-Herd-2 python and gnome bits started flowing and utterly broke everything
<crimsun> on the other hand, it was very easy to switch my session back to Xfce
<somerville32> Very cool
<somerville32> Did it run fast enough?
<somerville32> You have a crapier box then I do, IIRC
<crimsun> it was pretty but very craptastic in terms of perf
<somerville32> hehe
<ephemeros> hello
<somerville32> Hi :)
<unikon> are widgets for mac and windows only
<TheSheep> unikon: what do you mean?
<unikon>  nevermind i found super karamba
<SGL> Ahoy!
<SGL> My menu button does not respond
<SGL> Can anyone help me with that?
<TheSheep> SGL: does right-clicking on the desktop bring you menu?
<SGL> No
<SGL> It does not
<TheSheep> ok, press alt+f2
<SGL> done
<TheSheep> in the window that appears type "Terminal" (note capital T)
<TheSheep> press enter
<TheSheep> a terminal window should appear
<TheSheep> got it?
<SGL> No window appears?
<SGL> I already have a terminal
<SGL> Everytime I boot up I get one
<TheSheep> ok, then in that terminal, type:
<TheSheep> cp /etc/xdg/xfce4/xfdesktop/menu.xml ~/.config/xfce4/xfdesktop/
<TheSheep> then do an update and upgrade in synaptic, because you have an old and buggy vrsion of menu editor that deletes the menu file
<SGL> I do not have xfdesktop
<SGL> just /etc/xdg/xfce4/desktop
<TheSheep> SGL: sorry
<SGL> Is that the same?
<TheSheep> SGL: that's the one
<SGL> No problem :)
<TheSheep> cp /etc/xdg/xfce4/desktop/menu.xml ~/.config/xfce4/desktop/
<SGL> great :)
<SGL> Do you know this by heart or did you look it up?
<TheSheep> SGL: it was the most common problem right after dapper realease
<SGL> ahh ok :)
<SGL> Hehehe
<TheSheep> SGL: the menu editor was buggy
<TheSheep> SGL: it's fixed in the repos, just do an update
<SGL> I did an update yesterday actually
* Maximilian1st hi all.
<SGL> sudo apt-get update gives 0 packages
<SGL> and dist-upgrade also 0
<TheSheep> SGL: weird, then it must be some unknown bug
<SGL> Well wait, maybe the old menu editor did this, because I haven't used the desktop for a week
<Maximilian1st> !herd2
<SGL> I just ssh to it
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about herd2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Maximilian1st> herd2
<SGL> So maybe pre-update it already got screwed :)
<SGL> Thanks for your help!
<SGL> Now I can go back to my work ^_^
<TheSheep> :)
<Jester45> if you use the fglrx driver you might want to upgrade because there is a new version
<Grey_Loki> Is there a 2D floor plan creator in any of the synaptic package universes?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Grey_Loki: There are a bunch of CAD tools there - I don't use them, though, so I can't recommend any specific one.
<Grey_Loki> Guess i'll just be lookin' then :P
<Grey_Loki> Thanks :)
<Grey_Loki> Well, I found a rather nice web based app - i'm not that good at CAD, so something this simple is a godsent
<Grey_Loki> http://www.gliffy.com/gliffy
<vidd_laptop> what is the default cd burner in xubuntu?
<vidd_laptop> nvmd
<vidd_laptop> ic it is xfburn
<vidd_laptop>  wb b_52Free
<Tampler> I downloaded one gtk theme. How can I change default font color ?
<vidd_laptop> sorry Tampler i have no idea
<Tampler> Thanks, I will find something I think that I have to change something in metacity.xml :)
<b_52GM> vidd_laptop,  thks
<vidd_laptop> np
<grazie> vidd_laptop: xfburn doesn't work. graveman is a good alternative I think
<HS^> pLease copy fedora's fonts.
<vidd_laptop> HS^, ????
<HS^> ubuntu fonts...well.. is bad compared with fedor
<HS^> a
<HS^> so please copy fedora fonts
<HS^> to default
<vidd_laptop> to default? no....
<vidd_laptop> but you can always load them in your system and set your system to use them
<HS^> yes please
<HS^> why not default
<HS^> it is much better, the work of fedora on fonts is much better quality compared with ubuntu
<vidd_laptop> because we are not fedora, so we dont use thier fonts by default
<vidd_laptop> then install thewm and use them
<HS^> thats a emotional argument you making
<vidd_laptop> but dont try to push their fonts on ME
<HS^> they are better..
<vidd_laptop> IMO the fonts i have installed are fine
<vidd_laptop> i can read them they work
<vidd_laptop> you DONT like them, so change them
<vidd_laptop> but dont make ME change because YOU dont like
<vidd_laptop> this is NOT M$ here
<HS^> i am the majority here
<HS^> niot you
<HS^> you have to do nothing to change them, only update xubuntu
<HS^> i will make sure xubuntu addapts fedora font.
<vidd_laptop> if you were the majority, then we would ALREADY have the fonts installed by default
<vidd_laptop> i seem to see a flaw in your argument
<HS^> no change comes only after someone points out the problem
<HS^> and fonts are the biggest problem with ubuntu, everyone agrees with that
<b_52GM> any one got an interl card i915 ?
<Commander-Crowe> yes
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<b_52GM> hm
<Commander-Crowe> b_52GM, whatever your problem...you swhould download the driver first from synaptivs
<b_52GM> Commander-Crowe,  euh wich deb mirror ?
<Commander-Crowe> hrm...
<Commander-Crowe> just add them all haha
<b_52GM> hm ok
<PuMpErNiCkLe> The driver should be part of the base system.
<Commander-Crowe> multiverse universe backport...ya now
<b_52GM> so install it and restart the  Xorg ?
<Commander-Crowe> !915
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 915 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Commander-Crowe> !i915
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i915 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Commander-Crowe> hrm
<Commander-Crowe> oh well
<Commander-Crowe> gotta go
<b_52GM> Commander-Crowe,  see yu and thks
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !info xserver-xorg-video-i810
<ubotu> xserver-xorg-video-i810: X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.6.5-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 148 kB, installed size 392 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 arm hppa hurd-i386 i386 ia64 kfreebsd-i386 m68k mips mipsel netbsd-i386 powerpc)
<hyper_ch> hiho
<b_52GM> i have install the driver --> the i chaged manually the line in xorg.conf from  "i810" to  "i915" but when restarting xorg did have the ability to load the module
<Commander-Crowe> b_52GM, your going to have to and it to modprobe
<Commander-Crowe> thats what I did
<Commander-Crowe> I just can't remember how
<Commander-Crowe> :/
<PuMpErNiCkLe> /etc/modules are loaded at boot.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> `modprobe' can load modules anytime.
<Commander-Crowe> or yeah....that might be it
<Commander-Crowe> but I actually think I used modprobe
<Commander-Crowe> it might be better to use the other
<b_52GM> Commander-Crowe,  PuMpErNiCkLe  it didn't work
<b_52GM> xorg didn't find the driver
<PuMpErNiCkLe> What did you install?  What are you trying to load?
<Jester45> b_52GM: what are you tring to do
<b_52GM> Jester45,  i was runing with a driver i810  and trying to install a i915 driver i have apt-hget the new driver
<b_52GM> but restarting xorg , can not load the i915driver
<Jester45> driver for what did you change the driver in xorg.conf or is it even needed
<b_52GM> i have an intel  915  integrated graphic card , the default installed driver was i810  driver ,, soo i have tried to change that
<PuMpErNiCkLe> The i810 provides support for 9** chipsets.
<b_52GM> PuMpErNiCkLe,  yeah but i want to use the 915 driver  :D
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Aside from that, though, which package did you install, and what driver name did you write to xorg.conf?
<Jester45> you might want to change that back
<b_52GM> Xorg eat to much of memoru ...
<b_52GM> i have install  915resoilution and in xorg.cong , i have change "i810" to  " i915"
<PuMpErNiCkLe> 915resolution isn't a driver.
<Jester45> does compiz work on fglrx ?
<b_52GM> !!???
<b_52GM> PuMpErNiCkLe, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=332542&highlight=i915
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Jester45: Compiz: yes, AIGLX: no.
<Jester45> ok
<PuMpErNiCkLe> b_52GM: It's a tool to modify the resolution to certain non-supported modes.  That's all.
<b_52GM> errr
<b_52GM> so i think i should keepp  my i810 :(
<b_52GM> PuMpErNiCkLe,  how to know the maximum resulotion of my laptop  , 915resolution -l ?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> I'd just check the laptop's documentation.
<b_52GM> hm ok
<b_52GM> PuMpErNiCkLe,  thanks ofr yur help
<b_52GM> ofr/for
<PuMpErNiCkLe> np
<vidd_laptop>  youhave to run graveman as sudo to get it to burn iso's?
<Grey_Loki> So long as you (as a user) have access to the device, you shouldn't have to
<vidd_laptop> hmmm.
* vidd_laptop must not have access to the device
<PuMpErNiCkLe> You can set that in users-admin.
<vidd_laptop> feisty wont let me open user admin
* vidd_laptop is about to test to see if the upgrade manager will work to the feisty 
<vidd_laptop> its going to be interesting to say the least
<hyper_ch> hiho, when I do a ls -al, what does a "S" mean?   -r-Sr--r-- 1 root root 19374 2007-01-13 19:20 /usr/lib/libvmdsp.so
<Spasticteapot> Anyone here actually talking about linux?
<Jester45> yep
<Spasticteapot> Hooray!
<Jester45> thats what the channel is for
<Spasticteapot> #linux is a madhouse.
<Jester45> yep
<Spasticteapot> I've got a simple networking question.
<Spasticteapot> As a preamble, I'm the sysadmin of a small network.
<Jester45> ok go ahead and ask
<Spasticteapot> I have no experience as a sysadmin; while my ability to make crappy old hardware work is very good, I'm not so good with Unix or even Windows for that matter.
<Spasticteapot> In other words :
<Spasticteapot> "GOOD GOD, I'm SCREWED! Somebody help me!"
<Spasticteapot> Anyway, I've got a wireless adapter that works very nicely under NDISwrapper.
<Spasticteapot> However, Xubunutu lacks NDISwrapper.
<Jester45> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Jester45> that could help
<Spasticteapot> I know how to use NDISwrapper - I just need to download it.
<Spasticteapot> We've only got wi-fi here from the neighboring coffeeshop. (Sue us, we're a nonprofit.)
<Spasticteapot> And we have permission.
<Jester45> so your running xubuntu?
<Spasticteapot> Anyway, I've got a Windows laptop.
<Spasticteapot> Yep.
<Jester45> !info ndiswrapper-common
<ubotu> ndiswrapper-common: Userspace utilities for ndiswrapper. In component main, is optional. Version 1.18-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 13 kB, installed size 80 kB
<Spasticteapot> I want to get the Xubuntu machine to connect to the internet through my Windows laptop.
<Spasticteapot> They're all connected to a wired switch, and all of them have static IP addresses.
<Spasticteapot> 192.168.0.x, with x being the number of the computer. (I've named them one, two, three, four, et cetera.)
<Jester45> ok try the command "apt-get install ndiswrapper-common
<Spasticteapot> I can't - I need to get it to connect through the laptop first.
<Jester45> o yea
<Jester45> sorry
<Spasticteapot> I'm not even entirely sure of how to get Win-Dos to bridge the connections in XP - I'm used to Win98.
<Spasticteapot> Sad, huh?
<Spasticteapot> I've got the WinXP laptop next to me, and it's connected to the wi-fi connection.
<Spasticteapot> So, what do I do?
<Jester45> just a minute
<Spasticteapot> Thanks much.
<Jester45> what version of xubuntu
<Jester45> drapper or edgy?
<Spasticteapot> Edgy.
<Jester45> k
<Spasticteapot> I'm not entirely sure if you can comprehend how helpful you're being.
<Spasticteapot> If you can make this work, you'll make a LOT of people very, very happy.
<Grey_Loki> Spasticteapot, highlight the two connections you want to bridge, right click them, and select 'bridge connections'
<Spasticteapot> Did that.
<Spasticteapot> It says "little or no connectivity".
<Spasticteapot> I set the IP address to 192.168.5.6 - it's open.
<Spasticteapot> The xubuntu machine is 192.168.5.2
<Grey_Loki> Windows' inbuilt networking has always been a bit dodgy
<PuMpErNiCkLe> If all you need is ndiswrapper to get networking on the Xubuntu machine working, you can get that via http from archive.ubuntu.com and transfer it on disk.
<Spasticteapot> A "BIT" dodgy?
* Grey_Loki laughs
<Spasticteapot> No good - I don't have any linux machines on the network.
<Jester45> well to get the deb file you need to look online
<PuMpErNiCkLe> You wouldn't need a linux machine to do that.
<Spasticteapot> Oh...okay, then.
<Jester45> off the web...
<Spasticteapot> Can you help me get it installed? I've never been able to get .deb files to install under Ubuntu.
<Spasticteapot> I know, I know...I suck.
<Jester45> umm
<Jester45> your double click them
<Spasticteapot> Funny...that never worked for me.
<Spasticteapot> Would the .tar.gz under the NDISwrapper downloads work?
<Spasticteapot> I dunno if it has the .deb in it or not.
<Jester45> ok i got the deb for you
<Spasticteapot> Thanks.
<Spasticteapot> Where is it?
<Jester45> im trying ot send it with irc :)
<Spasticteapot> Won't work.
<Spasticteapot> mIRC is configured funny- I'm used to Xchat.
<Spasticteapot> Send it to spasticteapot@gmail.com
<Spasticteapot> Or just link me.
<Spasticteapot> Is my wifi connection out again, or am I connected?
<Jester45> i will email
<PuMpErNiCkLe> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper-common_1.18-1ubuntu2_all.deb <---- link
<Spasticteapot> Thanks!
<Jester45> aa
<Jester45> i knew you would find it firest
<Jester45> i couldnt find it there
<Spasticteapot> It's downloaded.
<Spasticteapot> Gimmie a minute to install it..be back in a minute.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> I'm pretty sure you'll want the utils, too.  Link: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper-utils-1.8_1.18-1ubuntu2_i386.deb
<walt73> Hello?  Am I in the xubuntu IRC?
<bur[n] er> yes
<walt73> I've run Slackware for years, looking for something newer.  I don't wan't/need gnome or kde, I'm extremely happy with fvwm2 and would like to keep using it.    Is xubuntu a good place to start (instead of ubuntu?)
<bur[n] er> walt73, sure
<bur[n] er> walt73, or fluxbox based ubuntu
<bur[n] er> i prefer xfce though
<walt73> I've used fvwm2 for 15+ years, I'm a dinosaur, I don't wan to change.  If I download xubuntu, how do I turn off the default window manager and turn on fvwm2 (I did try the FAQs first)
<bur[n] er> just apt-get install fvwm2 and logout... upon the gdm login screen, choose the fvwm session and log back in
<TheSheep> walt73: just install it and choose it at the login screen -- it will ask if you want to save it as the defailt choice
<bur[n] er> not hard
* bur[n] er doesn't judge fvwm use... finds it odd.... but doesn't judge
<walt73> remember I'm a Slackware dinosaur :-)  Using apt-get would download/install fvwm2, but can I remove the default window manager (not that I have anything against, I just don't like stuff clutering up my system when I know I'm never going to use it)
<bur[n] er> you could remove it... apt-get remove blah
<bur[n] er> or start with the fluxbox based ubuntu cd and get fvwm from there
<bur[n] er> http://fluxbuntu.org/   sudo apt-get install fvwm2 && sudo apt-get remove --purge fluxbox*
<walt73> I'd like to start with the most appropriate distribution, whatever it is.  Why would someone prefer flexbuntu over xubuntu for my situation (I don't have any preference, I'm just asking)
<grazie> why not do a server install and add xubuntu-desktop?
<grazie> or fvm2 package?
<esc> hallo everyone
<bur[n] er> walt73, no preferred way... just pick one and go :)
<walt73> ok, i'll look at flux as well and pick one, thanks.
<TheSheep> walt73: fluxbuntu is lighter than xfce -- if you have really weak hardware, it's preffered...
<grazie> isn't fluxbuntu still a bit flakey?
<TheSheep> grazie: what do you mean?
<esc> grazie, yes it was lat time i tried
<esc> also fluxbox un xubuntu was a bit flakey last time i tried
<grazie> not as polished as xubuntu
<esc> all aaprx a month ago
<esc> sup TheSheep !!
<TheSheep> grazie: well, you'd expect some work when you have this old a box :)
<esc> the interplay between OS and Window manager isn't as nicely setup by default
<esc> :-)
<esc> grazie, what kind of box is it?
<grazie> not my box
<esc> well... i have two really low spec boxes and they both don't even have installed
<esc> one of them only has a 800 meg hdd
<esc> X installed that is
<grazie> about to feisty a try on a ppc machine. anything i should read or be aware of?
<grazie> s/to/to try/
<grazie> s/to/to give/. ??????
<esc> old sun sparc pizza box?
<grazie> g4
<esc> cool, i should be getting an old imac one of these days, but unfortunately i have no exp with ppcs yet
<esc> :-(
<grazie> well engineered boxes, although imac monitors a bit awkward i believe
<slow-motion> hallo
<esc> yeah its all in the box, and i'm not too fond of single button mice (well, any mice at all for that matter :-)
<grazie> mouse is easily replaced for a few quid
<esc> i belive mice are really great for newcommers but they really impede on productivity for more advanced users and are prone to making folk lazy...
<esc> only thing i use em for is browsig the web
<grazie> tried using mouse jestures?
<esc> ha, now theres an idea, and touchy screens too :-)
<esc> i'm actually contemplating buying a wii remote and using that instead of my mouse :-)))
<grazie> using lirc?
<esc> time to revolutionise the way we interface with computers, ... the keyboard layout is such an  antiquated anachronism, that has totally lost its relevance, it probably wouldn't exist if it weren't for habit
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Or for the fact that it's the best productivity enhancement around...
<esc> indeed :-) just like democracy, its a crap for of government, but the best there is too date
<admin_> I'm wondering if a Xubuntu live cd will run on a machine with 128mb ram / 667mhz
<cellofellow> it will run, but the installer wont
<cellofellow> 196 to run the installer
<admin_> ouch
<admin_> so if i wanted to install I would just use the alt cd?
<admin_> And I could use it live with normal cd?
<cellofellow> Yup
<cellofellow> Alt CD isn't bad. I'm installing with QEMU right now on another hdd.
<Spasticteapot> hello?
<cellofellow> Hi
<Spasticteapot> Woot!
<admin_> cellofellow: yeah , i've used alt cd on other machines, just wondering if it would work on there, thanks
<Spasticteapot> I'm having some trouble with NDISwrapper.
<Spasticteapot> I got the package installer, opened it, clicked the "install package" button in the upper right, and it supposedly installed.
* cellofellow yeilds to someone else. He knows nothing about NDISWrapper
<Spasticteapot> However, NDISwrapper won't @#$#@$ run.
<esc> Spasticteapot, are you working with an SMP kernel ??
<Spasticteapot> I don't think so - I ran the default Xubuntu install.
<cellofellow> smp == multicore
<Spasticteapot> Heh, no - default CD, single CPU PIII 700.
<esc> last time i tried, which is admitedly over a year ago, ndiswrapper wouldn't jive with smp kernel
<esc> what the output of cat /prov/version??
<cellofellow> proc
<Spasticteapot> No such file.
<esc> replace prov with proc
<Spasticteapot> cat: /prov/version: No such file or directory.
<esc> cat /proc/version
<esc> my bad
<Spasticteapot> SMP.
<Spasticteapot> Oh, fark.
<esc> hehe, nasty eh :-)
<Grey_Loki> Fast Assist-Repair KBot
<Grey_Loki> Total Annihilation FTW :P
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Edgy has smp support built in to the default kernel.
<Spasticteapot> Hello, Grey_Loki.
<Spasticteapot> Well, I'm screwed.
<Spasticteapot> So, what do I do now?
<esc> what kind of wireless card is it, you can probabyl get a driver for that?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> It also has support for ndiswrapper.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Most likely, you just need the utils.
<esc> ah ok .
<Spasticteapot> It's not linux-compatible - I've tried.
<esc> so is it no longer the case that ndiswrapper is incompatible with SMP kernels?
<Spasticteapot> Yep....says so.
<Spasticteapot> No - needs utils.
<Spasticteapot> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy
<esc> !wirelss
<Spasticteapot> I just don't know exactly what they mean by that.
<esc> !wireless
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wirelss - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Grey_Loki> Woah
<Grey_Loki> Did one of the servers just go down?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> The utils are at http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper-utils-1.8_1.18-1ubuntu2_i386.deb
<Spasticteapot> I have the need-coffee-beforemaking-the-coffee-in-the-morning paradox.
<Grey_Loki> Orwell
<Spasticteapot> Bother it all.
<Spasticteapot> One sec.
<Spasticteapot> Okay, downloading - I'll move it via a flash drive.
<Spasticteapot> What's the difference between ndiswrapper-common and ndiswrapper-utils?
<Spasticteapot> Yay - it works!
<cellofellow> shouldn't there be a meta-package?
<cellofellow> that calls both?
<esc> brb, reboo into xubuntu
<Spasticteapot> No idea.
<Spasticteapot> Now that I should have this set up in a moment, can anyone reccomend a good wifi manager?
<Spasticteapot> And how can I turn off processes, like PCMCIAmanager?
<cellofellow> hey maxamillion
<maxamillion> hiya cellofellow
<maxamillion> --->offtopic
<cellofellow> k
<Spasticteapot> Why won't linux let me open a folder called LEXAR MEDIA?
<Spasticteapot> It seems to be two words - I have no idea why.
<Spasticteapot> Anyone?
<cellofellow> That's the label of your thumbdrive
<cellofellow> is it mounted?
<Spasticteapot> Yah, I know.
<Spasticteapot> Yup.
<Spasticteapot> ls says I have LEXAR MEDIA
<Spasticteapot> It's dark blue - I think that means it's mounted.
<cellofellow> type mount at the terminal
<Spasticteapot> Light blue are the 2nd floppy drive (nonexistent) and CD-ROM drive (empty)
<esc> light blue means symbolic link
<esc> dark blue are directories
<Spasticteapot> Oh.
<esc> by default that is
<cellofellow> what's mount say?
<Spasticteapot> It seems to be /dev/sda1
<cellofellow> so, you can't open the dir?
<esc> whats the error message?
<Spasticteapot> "directory nonexistent".
<Spasticteapot> I hate stupid labels.
<cellofellow> LEXAR\ MEDIA. escape the space with a \
<cellofellow> you escape qoutes, returns, spaces, and other characters with special meenings with a backslash. \\ is \
<Spasticteapot> Ah.
<esc> although you should be able to type "cd LEX" and hit tab to autocomplete
<cellofellow> yeah, that too.
<cellofellow> I use tab all the time
<cellofellow> works with apt=gat and aptitude too.
<Spasticteapot> I have a folder called "Linksys Driver" on my desktop, now.
<cellofellow> apt-get*
<Spasticteapot> What does "cd LEX" do?
<esc> yeah i use zsh, and give my tab key regular workouts :-)
<cellofellow> nothing, cd LEX<tab> fills in the rest.
<cellofellow> I'm fine with bash. :)
<esc> yeah most people seem to be okay with bash, i was too until i went to a talk about zsh
<Spasticteapot> Ack...my head hurts.
<xubuntu_user> what is the command to lock the screen in xubuntu?
<cellofellow> umm....
<cellofellow> one sec.
<xubuntu_user> ok, thanks
<Spasticteapot> OK, now I've got it.
<Spasticteapot> Thanks!
<esc> xubuntu_user,  try "xscreensaver-command -lock"
<cellofellow> xubuntu_user: There's a panel button I use for locking the screen.
<xubuntu_user> yeah, i think thats it, i remember that, thanks
<Spasticteapot> what's the trick for making Autocomplete work?
<cellofellow> that's it, yeah. :)
<cellofellow> Spasticteapot: single tab to fill in the rest of the filename, works with commands too. double tab to see a list of possible completes.
<esc> autocomplete should be one by default in xubuntu/bash
<esc> now you see in zsh, two tabs starts cycling through available commands :-)
<esc> at least you can make it do that :-)
<Spasticteapot> Thanks!
<esc> Spasticteapot, pressing the up and down keys in a terminal, will cylcle through your command history,
<cellofellow> if you do X<tab><tab> in bash, you get it asking if you want to see like 200 possiblities, which it calls more to let you scroll through
<cellofellow> I love the history bit.
<esc> yes, always have ultra useful
<esc> for the inherently lazy
<cellofellow> and putting something like this: command `other -command` it'll put the output of the other command in the backticks into the command.
<Spasticteapot> Just checking.
<esc> also you can use the <tab> key in xchat to autocomplete nicknames :-)
<cellofellow> in irssi too.
<Spasticteapot> I applied NDISWRAPPER -i to my INF file.
<esc> cellofellow, thats what i should be using i know :-)
<Spasticteapot> And then NDISWRAPPER -m to write.
<Spasticteapot> Is there something else I need to do?
<esc> and preferably from within screen
<Spasticteapot> Yay, it works!
<esc> Spasticteapot, man ndiswrapper should tell you exactly how to do that :-)
<Spasticteapot> I was just double-checking - I had it right, it appears.
<Spasticteapot> How do I get to the configuration menu in XFCE?
<cellofellow> Applications -> System Settings
<Spasticteapot> Applications -> system -> networking shows that it's not there.
<Spasticteapot> NDISwrapper -l says it is.
<Spasticteapot> Anyone here?
<Spasticteapot> I'm most perplexed.
<cellofellow> I've no idea, as you know. :)
<cellofellow> don't you need to use modprobe or mod-something to get NDISWrapper working?
<Spasticteapot> Dunno.
<Spasticteapot> -m re-saves modprobe, and I did that.
<Spasticteapot> I'm currently rebooting.
<cellofellow> that might help.
<esc> does anyone know how to reconnect to a running xchat session?
<cellofellow> reconnect?
<esc> i dunno
<esc> have it running on a machine, ssh to that machine maybe with -X forwarding
<esc> and then bring up xchat on the local display
<cellofellow> you can't disconnect an X process from the x server and have it keep running, even to reconnect elsewhere
<cellofellow> using irssi is screen will do what you want though.
<cellofellow> s/is/in
<esc> fair enough
<esc> thats what i thought
<esc> i guess the same applies for a bittorrent client, and some sort of instant messaging thingy
<cellofellow> yeah
<cellofellow> centericq will work for IM
<esc> can i connect to the xserver though?
<esc> for example via vnc or so?
<esc> at the moment i do exactly that with nxserver
<esc> but its a bit picky, cause i always need to login to the running nxseesion from the same machine
<cellofellow> vnc will work. I thunk
<cellofellow> think
<Spasticteapot> Hello!
<Spasticteapot> I'm back.
<Spasticteapot> I've rebooted the machine, and the wifi card shows up, but now I can't get it to connect.
<Spasticteapot> I entered the SSID and pressed "OK", but nothing's happened.
<Spasticteapot> Should I download a wifi manager?
<esc> and i don't want to have to login to one machine for a fresh nxsession, only to resume running nxsession on a differnt machine
<esc> although that would work
<esc> funnily enough
<cellofellow> connection glitched
<Spasticteapot> Hello?
<Spasticteapot> Anyone here?
<cellofellow> yeah...
<Spasticteapot> Sorry.
<Spasticteapot> I've got a wireless network, but it's unlocked.
<Spasticteapot> What file do I want to edit to change my wifi information?
* Maximilian1st Hi folks.
<cellofellow> hi
<MattCampbell> Are Xubuntu's default X settings (e.g. screen resolution and DPI) suitable for a 17-inch CRT?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> There are no 'default' defaults - they'll be configured when it's installed.
<MattCampbell> OK, how does it determine these settings?  It asked me no questions about monitor size or screen reoslution during installation.
<MattCampbell> Now my father (who I did the install for) is saying the font is a little too small, so I'm wondering how best to fix it.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> You can change the default font settings in preferences -> fonts.
<vidd_laptop> just go into the settings (desktop?) and pick a larger font
<MattCampbell> OK, I was wondering if it would be better to change the reoslution or DPI instead of the default font size, since the installer may not have correctly guessed the optimal settings.
<MattCampbell> Does it have a way of determining the monitor size?
* vidd_laptop would leave the resolution as is, and just increase the size of the font and icons
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Usually yes; if you're using unusual hardware, it can fail.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Since the only problem seems to be the font size, it has probably determined the correct dimensions.
<Spasticteapot> Hello?
<esc> you can use xrandr to see what resolutions are available and xrandr -s # to set that resolution
<esc> my dad for example has a monitor capable of 1280x1024 but wants it set to 1024x768 cause hes a bit on the old sinde
<vidd_laptop> *wave* Spasticteapot
<esc> MattCampbell, i guess optimal settings are in the eye of the user
<MattCampbell> What's the easiest way to permanently lower the resolution?
<MattCampbell> I presume by editing Xorg.conf.
<Spasticteapot> Good gravy, I like the Xubuntu chatroom much better than #linux.
<Spasticteapot> Too much whining, not enough Linux
<cellofellow> MattCampbell: yeah
<somerville32> :)
<MattCampbell> Also, does vino work well with Xfce?
<vidd_laptop> !vino
<ubotu> vino: VNC server for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.0-0ubuntu2.2 (edgy), package size 173 kB, installed size 1956 kB
<Spasticteapot> I'm trying to get my wifi card to work in Xubuntu - it won't.
<Spasticteapot> I'm connecting to an unlocked access point with a wifi card under NDISwrapper.
<esc> Spasticteapot, have u used iwconfig to bring up the interface?
<vidd_laptop> Spasticteapot, set yourself up with a static ip
<esc> vidd_laptop, is there a better way to enter ip and dns information rather than editing /etc/network/interfaces?
<Spasticteapot> I set iwconfig with wlan0
<vidd_laptop> the network interface
<cellofellow> you can use the GUI util if you want
<vidd_laptop> there is a gui in app system
<Spasticteapot> Gui, schmui.
<esc> aha, ok
<Spasticteapot> I'm a newbie, and want to learn the command line first.
<Spasticteapot> (I've heard this is the best way to go.)
<Spasticteapot> sudo dhcpcd wlan0 just hangs the system.
<Spasticteapot> Or at least the terminal.
<vidd_laptop> the Iron Madien is over there------------->
<esc> grml has a ncurses based utility called grml-network to this via menu from the command line
<esc> you can use iwconfig up wlan0 to bring up the interface (i think)
<vidd_laptop> Spasticteapot, you need to set yourself a STATIC ip
<Spasticteapot> Why?
<Spasticteapot> The access point uses DHCP.
<esc> vidd_laptop, unless you use dhcp
<esc> or are provided with it
<vidd_laptop> that is fine....but you need to announce yourself
<cellofellow> DHCP has a range of addresses, like 2-50. If you choose an address out of that range, then it'll work.
<Spasticteapot> Ack.
<Spasticteapot> This makes no sense - the access point uses DHCP.
<Spasticteapot> I'm confused!
<esc> you can also configure dhcp to assign you an address based on your MAC,
<vidd_laptop> it uses dhcp, and static
<cellofellow> that makes no difference. The access point itself has a static IP.
<Spasticteapot> It does?
<esc> it should do
<Spasticteapot> I don't know what it is - I just know the SSID.
<Spasticteapot> I'm stealing wifi from a coffeeshop. (Yes, I have permission.)
<cellofellow> My routers have static, and my server. Everything else is DHCP, controlled by the server.
<Maximilian1st> Hi all.
<esc> for example my router is at 192.168.0.1, and my ap at 192.168.0.2
<esc> the ap uses the dhcp on the router to assign clients IP addys
<cellofellow> my DHCP range is 192.168.0.4-192.168.0.20
<Spasticteapot> Let me repeat:
<vidd_laptop> can you "see" the wifi when you scan?
<Spasticteapot> How do I scan?
<Spasticteapot> I just know that it's there from my laptop.
<cellofellow> so I can set a static IP of 192.168.0.21 and it'll work.
<Maximilian1st> I just have a quick question. Should I remove the Xfce packages before installing the svn version of Xfce?
<cellofellow> yes, unless you install it in a different place and give them all different hames.
<esc> cellofellow, do you assign IPs bassed on the MAC, getting the IP from your dns?
<cellofellow> names
<Spasticteapot> I'm now totally confused.
<Spasticteapot> Oh, well...I'll figure it out later.
<Maximilian1st> cellofellow, thank you.
<esc> Spasticteapot, take it easy :)
<vidd_laptop> Spasticteapot, give me a sec
* esc drank too much coffee
<Spasticteapot> Is there a wifi scanner you can reccomend?
<Maximilian1st> Spasticteapot, Wifi-radar
<cellofellow> esc: the server detects MAC, sets a preset IP to the MAC, and a preset DNS to the IP. All the same program, same line in the conf file.
<Maximilian1st> Connection-manager.
<vidd_laptop> Spasticteapot, what you get when you iwconfig
<Maximilian1st> Spasticteapot, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=299462 This is definitely a promising app.
<esc> right so thats dyn-dns where your dhcpd assigns IP and updates bind
<esc> ?? or something
<cellofellow> esc: I use dnsmasq
<cellofellow> esc: on debian sarge
<vidd_laptop> If all devices listed say "no wireless extensions." then your wireless card is not configured.
<esc> is that better than bind9
<esc> ?
<cellofellow> esc: easier for me. I just have a small network and wanted more control over IP addresses than the router offered.
<esc> yeah totally :-)
<cellofellow> esc: and I wanted DNS. If I had no Win98 systems I'd have done ZeroConf for that, but normal DNS works too.
<esc> cool, i just had that oreilly book about ZeroConf in my hand and almost bought it, but i got linux server hacks volume 2 instead :-)
<esc> when i first set up DNS i just used bind9
<esc> didn't really know about anything else
<cellofellow> I asked about in the linuxquestions.org forums and they suggested dnsmasq
<Maximilian1st> Hey maxamillion :-)
<esc> cellofellow, do you still use your router as gateway, or have you got squid setup?
<cellofellow> esc: router as NAT gateway. I don't need a proxy. My server is just a Pentium w/32MB RAM.
<cellofellow> esc: and another router with no firewall and the wireless AP turned on that acts as a switch
<esc> Pentium eh :-)
<cellofellow> 155Mhz.
<cellofellow> 166, oops
<esc> i use an Athlon XP 3000  512 meg, with 250 gigs or harddrive space as my central dns server, samba file server, bittorent machine, and soon to be nfs server and thin-client server..
<cellofellow> sweet stuff. I wish I could do all that.
<esc> oh and of course i use that also for any resource intensive stuff like complining latex thesis, or kernels and what-not
<cellofellow> my desktop is a PIII Katmai 450Mhz with 319MB RAM and about 80GB total storage.
<cellofellow> yeah, that's nice to have too.
<esc> i bought that when i was getting high on acid, and decided that i needed another machine, and just blew a load on my credit card... yuck
<esc> was fun at the time, but ended up paying up for it long-time ...errr,.
<esc> not so cool :-(
<esc> but the machine is nice :-)
<somerville32> :)
<cellofellow> somerville32: the feisty alt ISO is on its way. Hope this doesn't take TOO long. wget says 6 hours left.
<cellofellow> 6 1/2
<somerville32> hehe
<esc> i mean i spent about 6 months diggeling around with my home network in my flat of 6 people and then got a job a sysadmin in a primary school
<Maximilian1st> cellofellow, what is the reason I need to uninstall first or install in another place with other names? Is it that synaptic could delete my newly compiled version?
<cellofellow> it'll just conflict. Maybe synaptic/apt would remove the new files, not sure. Try installing in /usr/local instead of /usr and it should take precedence over the default one in /usr without needing to uninstall. But only the new one will be accessable and the old one will just take up space.
<cellofellow> well, it'll be accessable with full paths
<Maximilian1st> cellofellow, I see.
<cellofellow> like /usr/bin/xfce4-session instead of just xfce4-session
<Maximilian1st> so the /usr/local has precedence?
<cellofellow> yeah
<Maximilian1st> ok, thx
<cellofellow>  /, then /usr, then /usr/local
<Maximilian1st> I did it wrong :-p
<Maximilian1st> I installed my svn version just straight over the packages from xubuntu.
<Maximilian1st> :-/
<cellofellow>  / for system level, /usr for most apps, and /usr/local for local apps (in thin-client nets) and non-packaged apps on desktops.
<cellofellow> Maximilian1st: then reinstall and try again. There should be a way of setting the prefix in the configure script or makefile.
<cellofellow> reinstall xfce from repos. apt-get reinstall etc...
<cellofellow> or just live without the old one.
<Maximilian1st> And what happens if I uninstall the packages now that I installed SVN over it, will synaptic make the difference?
<cellofellow> it won't notice that the files you installed from source aren't from the package and will remove them.
<Maximilian1st> cellofellow, I won't uninstall the svn version first because I have no idea how to do and second because thunar now manages my SD/MMC cards!
<Maximilian1st> cellofellow, This sounds very scary.
<cellofellow> well, just leave well enough alone, and use apt to "hold" xfce at the current version so you don't get upgrade problems.
<Maximilian1st> The other way out would be to uninstall package by package and installing the respective svn versions right behind.
<Maximilian1st> A bit of a clumsy way of doing but that is the price to pay for doing without knowing.
<cellofellow> yeah, it'd been better to be sure that make installed in /usr/local
<Maximilian1st> I did it in the beginning of this year, was just wondering now...
<cellofellow> well, if nothing's broken then just tell apt to hold XFCE.
<Maximilian1st> It works like before.
<cellofellow> you could totally remove all GUI and reinsatll xubuntu-desktop
<cellofellow> well, it doesn't matter
<cellofellow> unless you want the official version back.
<Maximilian1st> Takes too much time to set everything up from scratch.
<Maximilian1st> By the way you seem to understand quite much about the wireless behaviour of Xubuntu. Do you know if I could change resolv.conf by hand and mark it read-only so the system stops changing me my DNS everytime?
<crimsun> resolvconf doesn't work?
<cellofellow> well, the trouble with installing files over eathother like that is that sometimes filenames aren't exactly the same, so things don't match up, and you'll still have some of xubuntu xfce laying about, and some of svn xfce laying about if you uninstall xfce.
<cellofellow> Maximilian1st: set the permissions I suppose. change the group or something.
<Maximilian1st> seems like a problem between my access point and router... But I want to fix it to a certain DNS anyway.
<cellofellow> set it to either a manually set up dns server, or to your isp's dns server.
<Maximilian1st> cellofellow, I tried the permissions way but no luck
<cellofellow> router and ap dns forwarders don't work too well.
<crimsun> so, again. Does resolvconf not work?
<Maximilian1st> crimsun, like cellofellow wrote the problem could lie between the ap and router.
<cellofellow> josh@josh-desktop:~$ cat /etc/resolv.conf
<cellofellow> domain local
<cellofellow> nameserver 192.168.0.3
<cellofellow> that's my resolve.conf file
<Maximilian1st> I had to change it after my wireless card connected to the ap
<Maximilian1st> because it takes the routers ip address as DNS
<cellofellow> 192.168.0.3 is my manually set up server which gets it's data it needs from the ISP server, not throught the routers forwarder.
<crimsun> I'm answering your question regarding whether it's possible to "mark it read-only so the system stops changing me my DNS everytime"
<crimsun> the package name is called resolvconf
<cellofellow> !info resolveconf
<ubotu> Package resolveconf does not exist in any distro I know
<cellofellow> !info resolvconf
<ubotu> resolvconf: nameserver information handler. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.36ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 58 kB, installed size 312 kB
<Maximilian1st> resolv.conf here
<Maximilian1st> When there is no wifi-radar ro whatever app to connect used, what is the daemon that looks for wireless configuration in xubuntu? wpa.supplicant?
<Steggy> Does anyone know if it's possible to add new categories/subcategories in the system menu? For instance, I want to organize my Games category into Emulators, Strategy, Arcade, etc. Simply adding the category to the "Categories" line of a programs .desktop file (found in /usr/share/applications/) doesn't accomplish anything.
<Jester45> yes its possible
<cellofellow> I don't know about sub-categories, but categories yes.
* cellofellow hasn't tried sub-categories, and doesn't know how he would. Doesn't meen it isn't possible.
<Steggy> How do you do add categories, then?
<Jester45> go to the menu then settings then menu editor
<cellofellow> edit the .desktop files in /usr/share/applications. Edit with Mousepad. Each file has a different categories section.
<Jester45> cellofellow: ok i was just looking in my apt sources.list because when i update i have to dl 56 little files and i think some are the same so in my list i have deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-proposed restricted main multiverse universe and deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-backports restricted main multiverse universe would the 2nd restricted main multiverse and universe be the same or diffrent
<Steggy> That's what I've been trying to do. Unfortunately, if I try to add my own category, it simply puts the launcher in the "Other" category on the menu
<cellofellow> oh?
<Jester45> cellofellow: could they be subcatagories like the backsports ->main and proposed ->main
<cellofellow> backports has main, resricted, etc. I think
<Jester45> Steggy: use the menu editor
<Jester45> cellofellow: so they are diffrent
<cellofellow> yeah, the normal categories apply to backports, security, updates, plain edgy, proposed too I'm sure.
<Jester45> ok
<Steggy> Jester45: The menu editor doesn't help at all--it simply has ---include--- system. The menu can't be edited. I'm wondering about added new categories to that system menu. I know I can completely make my own menu, but I was hoping to be able to use the system menu since programs would automatically be added to that when I install them.
<Jester45> Steggy: have your tried pressing the + button?
<esc> get this right, machine will boot neither off hdd nor cdrom, switch ide interfaces round, boots fine, switch ides back, boots fine too ,, wtf???
<Jester45> they wouldnt be auto sorted into your menu they would go the default then you could move them
<Jester45> esc: maybe you didnt have them in all the way or backwards?
<esc> nope i quadrupple checked that to begin with ...
<esc> probably some biod bug
<esc> bios
<Jester45> i thought bios where made good so they dont get bugs
<esc> its an old dell optiplex
<Jester45> because its a bit hard to patch bios than software
<PuMpErNiCkLe> bahaha
<esc> well, you can just flash the bios
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Non-buggy BIOSes... I wish.
<esc> and biod is software, and all software has bugs
<esc> bios
<Jester45> yes but somethings are a little more looked at
<Jester45> ] 
<esc> at least in motherboards that aren't pre 19whatever
<Jester45> !info xserver-xgl
<ubotu> xserver-xgl: GL-based X server. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.0.0.git.20060725-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1548 kB, installed size 4124 kB
<esc> indeed, the bios will probably boot fine with default settings, but then you try something very esoteric and it may just hang up on you
<Jester45> i dont want that
<esc> emphasize "it may"
<cellofellow> I think my BIOS prefers to boot from the first HDD it finds.
<esc> i've not had many probs with BIOSes in my lifetime, in fact only a handful ever, but they do exist
<cellofellow> what kernel does Feisty include? Is it 2.6.20? Cause I need the usbvision driver and that driver is in that kernel.
<cellofellow> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<crimsun> cellofellow: we will ship with 2.6.20
<cellofellow> yes!
<cellofellow> what is it now? in the herds? 2.6.20rcSomething?
<crimsun> herd-2 shipped with 2.6.20-rc4 + patches
<Maximilian1st> crimsun, I come back on what you wrote to me about the resolv.conf problem I have here. Yes, resolv.conf does work indeed.
<cellofellow> OK> I'm gonna test Herd 2 so I'll try the usbvision driver with my iREZ USB Live!
<crimsun> I wasn't asking about resolv.conf.
<crimsun> I was asking about resolvconf.
<crimsun> Very significant difference.
<cellofellow> !info resolvconf | Maximilian1st
<ubotu> resolvconf: nameserver information handler. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.36ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 58 kB, installed size 312 kB
<Maximilian1st> <crimsun> so, again. Does resolvconf not work?
<Maximilian1st> merde
<Maximilian1st> I see.
* Maximilian1st is hiding
<Jester45> in my xorg.cong i have 2 "Device" sections one has identifier "my card" driver "ati" busid "theid" the other section has the fglrx driver and 2 options videooverlay on and opengloverlay off whats the diffrence are they both needed whats the options is one faster?
<Maximilian1st> !info resolvconf | Maximilian1st
<ubotu> resolvconf: nameserver information handler. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.36ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 58 kB, installed size 312 kB
<cellofellow> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<cellofellow> wrong one
<cellofellow> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Jester45> lol
<Jester45> your making it do 2 times more work
<Maximilian1st> Am I supposed to get some message here?
<cellofellow> just don't overuse the ! stuff
<Maximilian1st> ok
<Jester45> anyone here know how to get a composite manger on an ati card? could you give some help or pointers becuase im so lost with all this xgl beryl this driver that driver
<Jester45> !suff
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suff - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jester45> cellofellow: it doesnt work :)
<Jester45> i couldnt resist i haver urges
<cellofellow> Jester45: AIGLX won't work. It only works with nVidia at present I think. XGL should work though.
<Maximilian1st> and intel
<Jester45> o and what about hte default xfce one?
<cellofellow> oh, that one's ok. A little buggy, kwin does better. No effects besides transparency.
<Jester45> cellofellow: you seem to know that stuff pretty good would you like t walk me though this im very confused normaly i can pull stuff together but i dont understand all this stuff its reall confusing me
<cellofellow> well, I tried XGL once upon a time. used the wiki. It didn't work for me and my old PC.
<Jester45> to slow?
* Maximilian1st has to go, bye all.
<Jester45> bye
<FifaFrazer> Hey, I've just started using lyX... How can i remove the auto-generated date below the title?  I've found a faq that tolds me to write some code in the preamble, but what is the preamble?
<cellofellow> Yeah
<cellofellow> lyX
<cellofellow> dunno what that is.
<Jester45> o what about having hte windows bend and stuff
<Jester45> thats what i want hte most
<Jester45> to bend the windows
<cellofellow> Jester45: Beryl or Compiz. xfwm4 only does accelerated transparency.
<mr_> @FifaFazer: The preambel is the head of a laytex document, which lyx is based upon
<Jester45> ok
<cellofellow> !xgl > Jester45
<Jester45> beryl is the 3d cube desktop thing right?
<crimsun> beryl is a community-based fork from compiz
<crimsun> so, yes, "the 3d cube desktop thing"
<Jester45> dang im so confused
<Jester45> o ok
<mr_> anyone could help me installing my pcmcia lan card?! It worked on damn small linux, but not under xubuntu?!
<FifaFrazer> mr_, how can I edit it?
<bradley_> hello! does anyone know how to downgrade a kernel?  my music playback went all wonky after i upgraded. i accidently had the 'proposed upgrade' repository  active.
#xubuntu 2007-01-14
<bradley_> the kernel is now:  2.6.17-10-generic #2
<crimsun> you had edgy-proposed active?
<crimsun> and it [sound]  "went all wonky"?
<mr_> i'm usually writing latex, not on lyx, so I don't know exactly. But there must be some menu to change the head of the document and the documentclass and so on
<crimsun> please provide more details
<mr_> i'm usually writing latex, not on lyx, so I don't know exactly. But there must be some menu to change the head of the document and the documentclass and so on
<bradley_> crimsun, yes... i had edgy-proposed active, and the music will often sound much like a cassette walkman with dying batteries.
<crimsun> bradley_: I need more details
<bradley_> but sometimes it will play fine.
<crimsun> namely, which driver, which model audio hardware, which players are affected with what type music files, etc.
<Jester45> i should of bought a nvidia
<bradley_> none of the media apps seem to work exaile, mplayer vlc, most of my music is in mp3 format
<bradley_> audio hardware:  0 [I82801CAICH3   ] : ICH - Intel 82801CA-ICH3   Intel 82801CA-ICH3 with YMF753 at 0x1000, irq 10
<bradley_> and how do i find which driver?
<mr_> anyone could help me installing my pcmcia lan card?! It worked on damn small linux, but not under xubuntu?!
<mr_> anyone could help me installing my pcmcia lan card?! It worked on damn small linux, but not under xubuntu?! It's an TDK LAN + GMS card
<cellofellow> mr_: let's start with lspcmcia in a terminal
<mr_> @cellofellow: okay let me check that...
<bradley_> crimsun, does any of that data help at all?
<crimsun> bradley_: I'll read scrollback shortly; I'm very busy atm.
<mr_> @cellofellow: new problem here: started the laptop and there is no menu "button" under xfce!!
<cellofellow> mr_: sometimes random applets disapear from my panels too. Just add it again by right clicking the panel and clicking Add Item, scroll to the bottom, and add the xfce menu
<mr_> @cellofellow: thanks, that helped. but why does the menu disappear? strange...
<bradley_> crimsun, i don't know if this is useful but it could be similar to what has happened to me http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/message.php?msg_id=13043029 unfortunately i don't fully understand it :-)
<mr_> @cellofellow: lspcmcia: socket 0: Brifge [yenta cardbus] 
<mr_> socket 0 Device 0 [no driver] 
<vidd_laptop> cellofellow, how do i mount a linux partition?
<mr_> socket 1 Brifge [yenta-cardbus] 
<mr_> sorry: Brifge = Bridge (damn keyboard)
<vidd_laptop> anyone Know how to mount a linux partition?
<vidd_laptop> let me ask again....
<vidd_laptop> how do you mount a drive
<vidd_laptop> if anyone answered, i missed it
<mr_> @vidd_laptop: mount -t [filesystem]  [device] 
<bradley_> crimsun, i have to reboot i'll be back soon
<vidd_laptop> make tha a partition
<mr_> e.g. mount -t ext2 /dev/hda2
<vidd_laptop> ah..ty
<vidd_laptop> as root?
<mr_> oh, sorry, yeah: sudo mount -t ext2 /dev/hda[x] 
<mr_> anyone could help me installing my pcmcia lan card?! It worked on damn small linux, but not under xubuntu?! It's an TDK LAN + GMS card
<mr_> lspcmcia: socket 0: Bridge [yenta cardbus] 
<mr_> socket 1 Bridge [yenta-cardbus] 
<mr_> socket 1 Bridge [yenta-cardbus] 
<mr_> socket 0 Device 0 [no driver] 
<cellofellow> No driver.
<cellofellow> yenta. search for that.
<mr_> but there are two different slots that are represented by the sockets?
<mr_> do I have to change something in etc/pcmcia/config ?
<slow-motion> n8
<bradley_> crimsun, okay i have returned.  i tried to change the kernel back but i don't think it worked. or at the very least my sound is still messed up.
<crimsun> bradley_: pastebin your ``amixer''
<bradley_> crimsun, here it is: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1484/
<crimsun> bradley_: laptop?
<crimsun> bradley_: amixer set 'Master Mono' unmute && amixer set 'IEC958' mute && amixer set 'External Amplifier' mute
<T`2> what do you guys use to to setup a network printer ?
<T`2> i want to setupa  hp laserjet network printer in xubuntu... but haven't found any gui which works
<echosystm> im assuming youre sharing it to a windows computer?
<vidd_laptop> T`2, application>settings>printing
<echosystm> you need samba and cuspd
<T`2> vidd_laptop, i tried it, but after the last setup, it says cups error
<echosystm> cupsd i mean
<T`2> no its not windows.. its a standalone printer
<T`2> i have cupsd started
<echosystm> its a stand alone network printer?
<echosystm> :P
<echosystm> youre confusing me man
<vidd_laptop> stand alone?
<T`2> Do i need to do New Calss or New printer?
<echosystm> hang on T`2
<vidd_laptop> is the printer attached to a machine?
<T`2> no.. its just attached to an ethernet cable
<T`2> its a printer at work.. one of those bgi ones
<T`2> big*
<echosystm> OH
<vidd_laptop> does the printer have a static ip address?
<T`2> i'm selecing Appsocket/HP JetDirect in connection type
<T`2> yes
<vidd_laptop> and setting up the printing does not see it?
<T`2> what connection type do you guys suggest i use?
<T`2> it doesn't allo wme to set it up
<T`2> gives me an error at the very end
<T`2> lemme try again
<vidd_laptop> do you SEE it?
<Pirate-King> ive  installed  xubuntu on a old p200 with 128 megs of ram and the video card is a diamond matrox melinum I reboot after install and the x server craps out I even set the resolution to the lowest
<T`2> no
<vidd_laptop> if your system cant see it on the network, you will not be able to set it up
<vidd_laptop> what is the printer's ip address?
<T`2> vidd_laptop, what do you mean "see" it?
<T`2> i can ping it ofcourse
<cellofellow> Pirate-King: what's the video card chipset. I have a Diamond Viper but it's really an nvidia TNT2
<Pirate-King> ok what can I do to get it to work?
<cellofellow> Pirate-King: find out what the chipset is, then try a driver to match.
<vidd_laptop> T`2, choose other under device and put the ip address in the url
<T`2> which connection type?
<Pirate-King> yeah but how do I install that driver..?  cause it craps out
<vidd_laptop> other
<cellofellow> T`2: ipp or smb
<vidd_laptop> no...other
<cellofellow> Pirate-King: use teh cli tools, apt etc.
<T`2> ok lemme try other..
<vidd_laptop> its not connected to a machine
<T`2> so in Device URI.. just the ip?
<Pirate-King> I can't even log in
<cellofellow> often they can still use IPP when they are that style.
<vidd_laptop> yes
<Pirate-King> I don't even get a prompt
<cellofellow> Pirate-King: type Alt+F1 and say hello to no X.
<vidd_laptop> he said it didnt work b4
<Pirate-King> ok
<T`2> vidd_laptop, it says can't find /usr/share/foomatic/db/source/PPD/HP/mono_laser/HP_LaserJet_4250.ppd.gz:
<T`2> in console errors
<cellofellow> a big printer like that should be postscript, IE practically driverless. If it isn't, then you've got a very windoze-centric office.
<maxamillion> what kind of printer?
<T`2> ok so i set it as postscript instead of the printer model
<T`2> testing..
<cellofellow> ah! Now I can't find a Windows XP driver for the iREZ. Maybe using a Nogatech driver will work, but Windows cares more about brands than chipsets I think.
<T`2> maxamillion, HP LaserJet 4250
<T`2> the path its looking for is wrong... the file is actually in usr/share/ppd/postscript/linuxprinting.org/HP/HP_LaserJet_4250.ppd.gz
<T`2> seems like a buy in that program
<T`2> no test page printing.. :/
<T`2> lpq shows the job as is
<chris3> Hello folks,  I'm trying to set up a new printer; and can't get past the cups password request, where do I go frm here?  I have entered the user/su passwoed correctly, several times.
<somerville32> chris3: Dapper or Feisty?
<chris3> 606
<somerville32> :)
<maxamillion> somerville32: he coulda been running edgy ;)
<cellofellow> T`2: if it's looking for a file where it isn't, then use a symlink.
<cellofellow> Cody has probably not used Edgy since Feisty apt downloads first came available.
<somerville32> Not true ;] 
<T`2> cellofellow, hmm.. but the printing doesn't happen.. i doubt its sending the request to the printer..
<somerville32> I stayed on Edgy for a while since I didn't upgrade until well after
<somerville32> chris3: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/printer-configuration.html
<cellofellow> :( I can't find a Nogatech x10 driver for Windows XP either. Why is this such an unsupported bit of hardware?
<chris3> Been there done that, somerville32, It doesn not mention anything about refusing to accept a password in the cups administration "tool'
<somerville32> chris3: Did you add yourself to the group as directed?
<cellofellow> oh, the web-based one?
<chris3> in the web based cup admin...no
<T`2> i dont know why, but i see nothing happening when i print test pages
<T`2> lpq -l shows the printer is ready
<T`2> but the jobs stay there for ever...
<T`2> do i need to change any settings in cupsd?
<somerville32> Upgrade to Edgy, lol
<somerville32> Printer support == much better in Edgy
<T`2> i'm on edgy!
<somerville32> oh, lol
<somerville32> You must not have configured the printer correctly
<T`2> somerville32, what can i do to check if i did or not?
<somerville32> By trying and printing a page ;] 
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> I'm sorry
<somerville32> I'm not being much help, am I? :(
<T`2> no
<bradley_> crimsun, sorry my partners parents are here and i had to go help them with something.
<bradley_> i'll try that now.
<maxamillion> praise the penguin!!! i got my wifi working!
<bradley_> crimsun, well the first song seems to have worked. hopefully, with fingers crossed, it will continue working.  what is the effect of those changes you suggested (aside from fixing the problem)?
<crimsun> bradley_: IEC958 must be muted for analog sound to be audible
<crimsun> bradley_: additionally, on some chipsets, External Amplifier must be, too
<bradley_> crimsun, well, sorry to say, it is still happening.  the music slowed down again. it was so close.  it also has been crackling pretty loud.
<crimsun> bradley_: you may have a codec (hardware) bug
<bradley_> crimsun, is there anything i can do about it?
<crimsun> bradley_: if it's hardware-based, sometimes
<crimsun> bradley_: are you running the latest stable bios for your mainboard?
<bradley_> crimsun, yes.  toshiba hasn't upgraded the bios for my computer in years.
<crimsun> bradley_: any messages from dmesg regarding audio?
<maxamillion> i LOVE how fast xubuntu installs
<crimsun> it's so slow here
<Commander-Crowe> maxamillion I wasn't able to get it to install on me comp :/
<maxamillion> crimsun: amd64 with lots of ram ... roughly 8 minutes off the desktop image
<Commander-Crowe> maxamillion My Sempron 64 1300+ with 1024MB of ram installed in 6 mins
<maxamillion> Commander-Crowe: well ... maybe mine was faster than 8 .. i was just guestimating
<maxamillion> Commander-Crowe: next time i run an installation on my machine i will time it
<crimsun> it normally takes about 30 minutes to install on a 486 with 32 MB
<bradley_> crimsun, i didn't see anything, but i didn't recognize very much. i copied it to the pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1496/
<Commander-Crowe> haha
<bradley_> would running a music player from the terminal provide any useful information.
<cellofellow> aplay might
<bradley_> one of the last things that happened was an update of my kernel.  i tried to reinstall it but if the file is cached do i need to clear it out before it will revert to the previous one. i have already removed the repository that caused my kernel to upgrade prematurely.
<ScislaC> how does one set up a usb printer in xubuntu?
<cellofellow> depends on the usb printer, but you should just run system-config-printer and figure it out.
<cellofellow> be able to figure it out.
<ScislaC> k
<Jester45> aa man i want to be able to fold my windows so bad
<cellofellow> what's up?
<Jester45> i want to have a composite manger that ican use to fold my windows over
<Jester45> bend them twist them make them cry :)
<cellofellow> oh, windows, not Windows.
<cellofellow> only Beryl and maybe Compiz, on top of XGL both, can do that.
<Jester45> windows not mswindows
<Jester45> well i want it
<Jester45> im so tried on flat window
<cellofellow> well, install it.
<cellofellow> what video card? driver?
<Jester45> flgrx
<Jester45> RADEON 9200 Series DDR Generic
<cellofellow> K.
<cellofellow> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Jester45> would have then newer verson of fglrx help with preformance
<cellofellow> read the wiki. It has nice instructions for installing xserver-xgl and a compositing window manager.
<Jester45> yes i dont understand it
<cellofellow> that has more effects than xfwm4's transparency
<Jester45> it confuses me lots
<cellofellow> I found it easy, until the part where beryl wouldn't start. XGL worked though.
<Jester45> would running xgl make things look better or run faster?
<Jester45> cellofellow: could you help me i will try step by step untill i get stuck then i need your help
<cellofellow> when I had XGL without beryl running, XGL made everything, everything, render with OpenGL on my GPU. That's ok if you have a fast GPU, but my TNT2 offloaded a lot to the CPU and made things slower. THe apps seemed ok, but the display was a little jerky. You've a better GPU than me though.
<cellofellow> Jester45: I've never actually gone beyond installing XGL and Beryl. Getting Beryl was difficult, but COmpiz should be easier.
<Jester45> well i will try
<Jester45> what one do you think i should install beryl or compiz
<Jester45> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/c/cb/Compiz_quinn_09-14-2006.png/180px-Compiz_quinn_09-14-2006.png is the think i want to do
<Jester45> thing*
<Jester45> aa forget it
<cellofellow> yeah! only two more hours till the feisty iso is done downloading.
<Jester45> !info adesklets
<ubotu> adesklets: interactive Imlib2 console for the X Window System. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.0-2 (edgy), package size 197 kB, installed size 544 kB
<magic_ninja> i installed the new beta driver from nvidia via an apt source and when i restart x with the nvidia driver enabled the x server gets an error, i think it may be something to do with "wacom"
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Go through xorg.conf and remove any reference do wacom devices.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> s/do/to/
<cellofellow> then comment out the wacom device sections in xorg.conf. they caused me trouble with other things.
<cellofellow> wacom makes tablet pads and pens.
<magic_ninja> PuMpErNiCkLe: s/do/to? and do you think thats what is stopping it?
<cellofellow> s/do/to == spelling_error(do = to)
<magic_ninja> ohhh
<PuMpErNiCkLe> cellofellow++
<magic_ninja> not a chat room decoder lol
<magic_ninja> although i do have these comprehensive C programing books, but i didn't have the net when i tried to use them to lacked access to the tools i needed
<magic_ninja> and they are for windows programing
<magic_ninja> !wacom
<cellofellow> one sec...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wacom - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<magic_ninja> ok, so wacom is for tablets right?
<magic_ninja> alright wish me luck im going to try to get these drivers working
<rubix_> hey guys...the error i got when updated the graphics card was "no screens found" but i have it on another terminal if someone wants more info
<rubix_> "data incomlete in */*/xorg.conf"
<magic_ninja> KDSETMODE, VT_GETMODE, VT_GETSTATE all failed
<cellofellow> magic_ninja: there's soemthing wrong with the screens section of xorg.conf
<cellofellow> magic_ninja: maybe if you do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, and then re-comment the wacom device sections, it may work.
<cellofellow> is there a way to make an Alternate CD out of a DVD.
<cellofellow> +?
<magic_ninja> for some reason the repos aren't finding nvidia-kernel for the regular edgy drivers...
<magic_ninja> what repo is it on
<cellofellow> restricted I think
<cellofellow> !info nvidia-kernel
<ubotu> Package nvidia-kernel does not exist in any distro I know
<cellofellow> :(
<cellofellow> got that wrong
<cellofellow> info nvidia-kernel-1.0.8776
<magic_ninja> its like nvidia-kernel-1.0.8.7 or whatever
<cellofellow> !info nvidia-kernel-1.0.8776
<ubotu> Package nvidia-kernel-1.0.8776 does not exist in any distro I know
<cellofellow> it's there. It's just a virtual package provided by the restricted-modules
<cellofellow> so, restricted
<magic_ninja> time to get dirty
<magic_ninja> i have found nvidia-kernel-common
<Pirate-King>  anybody know how to get isa sound cards ro work?
<Pirate-King>  anybody know how to get isa sound cards to work?
<ron_o> Pirate-King -  you have to find the driver for your sound card and then install it.
<ron_o> how old is your computer?
<Pirate-King> athlon 500 era
<ron_o> how old? I'm not familiar with athlon's.
<Pirate-King> 5-6 years ago
<ron_o> not that it matters. You need to look inside your case and find your sound card. Let me see some comamnds you might try.
<ron_o> lspci      dmesg
<ron_o> those might tell you something or maybe not.
<Pirate-King> doesn't find it doing either
<ron_o> try in root.
<ron_o> I had to look inside my case and then search for it on the internet. It was a long process. :-/
<Pirate-King> I looked in my case it is a sound blaster
<ron_o> you need more info than that.
<Pirate-King> doing a dmesg it finds it
<ron_o> there are a lot of sound blaster cards, I do believe. It's strange that you might have a problem with sound blaster. It's so popular.
<Pirate-King> because it is isa
<Jester45> if i have a shell script and i have it owned by root should all the commands inside be sudoed?
<ron_o> run aslaconf
<ron_o> alsaconf .. sorry.
<Pirate-King> command not found
<ron_o> in root
<ron_o> sorry.. damn... I thought I was zenwalk. :-/
<ron_o> why xubuntu doesn't have alsaconf I don't know.
<ron_o> I had problems too with an isa using *buntu.
<ron_o> what I did eventually was run Knoppix which uses an alsaconf app and then I copied the config files to another distro.
<ron_o> sorry, it's been a long time since I solved it. I can't help much more than that.
<Pirate-King> ok np
<Pirate-King> what is a graphical explorer?
<ron_o> maybe a file manager with gui. ??
<Pirate-King> ok
<ron_o> I don't know why the ubuntu repository doesn't have alsaconfig app. Look for it. But if they had it they would be using it.
<ron_o> probably.
<Pirate-King> I think I might have it
<ron_o> knoppix uses it.
<ron_o> and its debian based.
<Pirate-King> what is the best player and program for playing mp3's and loading an Ipod?
* cellofellow is now installing Feisty Herd 2.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Pirate-King: Depends on what kind of interface you're looking for in a media player.  As for the iPod, 'gtkpod' works well.
<Pirate-King> ok
<jifengcao> which bittorrent client use do not require qt ,gnome ?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> 'rtorrent'
<jifengcao> thx
<jifengcao> does it get dht support?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Not last time I checked.
<jifengcao> thx
<noalternative> I am having problems with mplayer in dapper.  I won't start.
<Commander-Crowe> you try using terminal to start it?
<noalternative> ok
<noalternative> ok here is my output from terminal
<noalternative> oldoldcomputer@ubuntu:~/Shared$ mplayer Peter\ Wolf\ -\ Come\ As\ you\ Are.wma
<noalternative> MPlayer 2:0.99+1.0pre7try2+cvs20060117-0ubuntu8 (C) 2000-2006 MPlayer Team
<noalternative> CPU: Advanced Micro Devices K6-2 (Family: 5, Stepping: 12)
<noalternative> CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 0 3DNow: 1 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 0 SSE2: 0
<noalternative> Compiled with runtime CPU detection.
<noalternative> 91 audio & 204 video codecs
<noalternative> hello
<jifengcao> try gmplayer
<noalternative> from the command line?
<jifengcao> yes
<jifengcao> any error message?
<noalternative> skin no found
<jifengcao> so install skin please
<noalternative> is there a codec I need to install to play wma?
<jifengcao> wait a min,let me try
<jifengcao> yes , mplayer can player wma
<jifengcao> you need the essential code
<noalternative> ok I tried to install mplayer skins and it says they are already installed
<jifengcao> I downloaded skin and codes myself ,put them in the place where README file says
<maxamillion> horray for wifi ...
<noalternative> I upgraded from xubuntu breezy to xubuntu dapper.  Does anyone know where I can get ahold of the brown human walpaper to go along with the default theme?
<maxamillion> noalternative: uhmmm... not off hand, lemme check
<maxamillion> noalternative: apparently you can just install them via apt-get, aptitude, or synaptic ... http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=wallpaper&searchon=names&subword=1&version=edgy&release=all
<noalternative> thanks
<maxamillion> noalternative: no problem :)
<noalternative> 8-)
<hyper_ch> hiho, anyone can help me with OOo calc?
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: what about it?
<hyper_ch> maxamillion: which is the formula to do the following
<hyper_ch> in sheet 1 I have in a column a number of values
<hyper_ch> and in sheet 2 I have a lot more of those values and according data...
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: ohhhh, yeah... no clue ... thought it was a technical problem
<hyper_ch> how can I have the according data of the keys in sheet 1 displayed next to the keys?
<hyper_ch> maxamillion: ^^
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: someone in #ubuntu might be able to help, or possibly ##linux
<hyper_ch> :)
<FifaFrazer> Hey, I've a problem with lyx.. It looks like it doesnt support UTF-8.. The   and  in the menu-bar looks wrong.. How can i solve that?
<FifaFrazer> And how do I enumerate pictures and equations in lyx for cross-referencing?  So every pic in my document has "Figure 1", "Figure 2" and so on below it ?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> From their mailing list, it looks like several locale bugs were fixed for version 1.5.
<RememberPOL> gpocentek: Make sure the next release version's html welcome page has the right number. (6.10 says 6.06)
<RememberPOL> ;x
<flupk1> hello, I'd like to control my desktop from an other computer but I can-t find how to do whith xfce
<flupk1> I know how to do with gnome but with w
<flupk1> xfce...
<DarthLappy> flupk1: x11vnc should be useful.
<flupk1> DarthLappy : I have vnc on my other computer but how alow it to enter on the xfce computer ?
<DarthLappy> Is vnc installed on the Ubuntu computer?
<flupk1> DarthLappy : yes
<DarthLappy> Which one?
<flupk1> vnc, on the gnome one
<DarthLappy> Shouldn't you just be able to run it then...?
<flupk1> when i run vnc, the other computer doesn-t answer
<PuMpErNiCkLe> You need a vnc server installed on the computer you're trying to connect to.
<flupk1> I instaled krdc, I'm going to test again...
<DarthLappy> Why krdc if you're in Xubuntu?
<DarthLappy> Err, s/ubuntu/FCE/
<flupk1> DarthLappy : wich one would be better ?
<DarthLappy> Well personally I use x11vnc. But I just think it a bit weird to use a KDE tool when it's not necessary...
<flupk1> ok, and is x11vnc the tool who allow the other computer to entry on your xfce computer ?
<DarthLappy> Yes.
<flupk1> ah, ok, thank's I'm going to try
<FifaFrazer> How do you take a screenshot in xubuntu?
<FifaFrazer> It seems that the print screen button does nothing
<semi-fly> there is a screen capture utility located in the menu.
<HeathenDan> enable the snapshot applet in the panel
<grazie> FifaFrazer: alternatively "The Gimp > File > Acquire Screenshost" may suite better
<grazie> s/Screenshost/Screenshot/
<kalikiana7> Actually I recommend Gimp for screenshots as well :)
<kalikiana7> Is there some Inkscape user here?
<FifaFrazer> Gimp worked out fine
<kalikiana7> :)
<FifaFrazer> Now i have a long exact expression in xmaxima.. How do I convert it to a simple number?
<FifaFrazer> nevermind
<slow-motion> hallo
<larson9999> i'm installing some games for my son and notice there are some games that don't start in full screen and don't have an option i can find to switch to fullscreen.  is there a way to switch these to fullscreen?
<kalikiana7> larson9999: that depends on the game. of course you can try to edit option files by hand if there is one, e.g. beginning with a dot in your home directory
<larson9999> kalikiana7, thanks.  found a few sites that pointed me in that direction.
<kalikiana7> :)
<amorphous_> hi all.. anyone know if theres a gui to view/delete print jobs? I been looking for a while now & the only thing i've found is pt - but it doesn't show my print jobs :(
<amorphous_> is there  any other options? or is it possible to get pt to see them? lpq shows me the queue ok.
<amorphous_> anyone...? no one knows anything about pt?
<vidd_laptop> !seen cellofellow
<vidd_laptop> !seen cellofellow
<ubotu> I last saw cellofellow (n=josh@209.193.108.7) 9h 17m 59s ago, quiting: "leaving"
<vidd_laptop> *wave* MattJ
<vidd_laptop> MattJ, you still playing around with that image?
<vidd_laptop> or are you done playing with blender for now?
<vidd_laptop> *wave kalikiana
* kalikiana waves at vidd
<kalikiana> hi
<amorphous_> hey hey - people!
<kalikiana> hey,amorphous :)
* vidd_laptop wants ppl to ask for help
<kalikiana> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<kalikiana> :P
<amorphous_> in X - where do I find the panel settings? is there a file I can change the permissions on to make it so the user cannot tamper with the panel at the top of the desktop?
<amorphous_> hey kalikiana
<kalikiana> there is kiosk mode
<imon9> hello there
<vidd_laptop> amorphous_, the panel settings are not controled by x....
<imon9> i needed some help here
<vidd_laptop> ask away imon9
<amorphous_> vidd_laptop, ?no? what controls them? is it in thunar?
<vidd_laptop> panels are controled by the window manager (i think)
<imon9> i am a newbies who uses linux for 1 week+ now, but most things is becoming clear and i know how to compile program and install many to try them out, the thing is yesterday i do the same routine of install/deleting installation (sometime manually) so now the  "add/remove program" is not able to start
<imon9> i went out to /ust/bin/ to look for the execution file but dont know which one is it
<kalikiana> amorphous: is that what you mean? http://www-test.xfce.org/documentation/4.2/manuals/xfce4-panel#panel-kiosk
<kalikiana> imon9: look in /usr/share/applications for desktop file and open it in a text editor
<amorphous_> vidd_laptop, do you know which files Do control panel settings?
<vidd_laptop> amorphous_, kalikiana posted a link
<imon9> okay, now i found it, thanks for that
<amorphous_> Ahh.. sorry - missed that - i seem to have a _ on the end of my name :/...
<amorphous_> thanks kalikiana
<kalikiana> :)
<kalikiana> always pleased to help
<imon9> now next qeustion, about the "xfce menu" , i know we can make up our own list , but it will be a bit time consuming now, so i want to edit the existing one, but clicking edit mene only show me the group name of each catogories, i cant remove or see its actual listing
<amorphous_> Ahh... perfect!!!! thanks kalikiana - sorry for delay - didn't catch your posts
<imon9> the problem is, some program i install cant be detected by add/remove OR synaptic coz i manually compile them, so i remove them manually, and the shortcut stay in the menu list
<vidd_laptop> imon9, what you see in the menu list is the "smart menu"
<imon9> so how to edit it?
<vidd_laptop> you dont....you need to add to it
<kalikiana> imon9: how about just editing the desktop files in /usr/share/applications?
<imon9> u mean i can delete those safely, rite?
<kalikiana> of course :)
<imon9> it is a bit buggy from the menu though, how come my add/remove and a few more application no longer able to be lauch from there
<kalikiana> by the way, checkinstall is a tool to create debian packages for custom compiled apps
<imon9> can i fix it?
<imon9> yah, i have checkinstall
<kalikiana> imon9: what exactly is the problem/ error?
<vidd_laptop> kalikiana, that will allow custom apps to show in menu?
<imon9> the program is, now i choose say "add/remove program" from "xfce menu" but nothing come up, but it can be lauch from /usr/share/applications of course
<kalikiana> vidd, checkinstall will only provide a way to remove custom installs like any existing package
<imon9> but i want to fix the menu
<imon9> btw, i dont understand how to uninstall with checkinstall
<kalikiana> just search for the installed package in synaptic, aptitude or apt
<imon9> i entered dpkg -r (pkg name.deb) but it say error
<kalikiana> no
<kalikiana> you do ./configure && make && sudo checkinstall
<kalikiana> the last one is important
<imon9> yah..i did that
<imon9> it create a deb installer for me
<imon9> but after that, how do i UNINSTALL the program?
<kalikiana> eventually after installing the resulting deb you can do e.g. 'apt-get remove NAME'
<kalikiana> or use synaptic or aptitude
<imon9> i think i only have synaptic
<imon9> i dont think synaptic list all my programs though
<imon9> are u telling me that checkinstall register the program to synaptic, does it? if so, that would be nice
<imon9> kalikiana, u still there?
<kalikiana> imon9: still here :)
<kalikiana> in synaptic, it's in the category 'local' (or similar)
<kalikiana> you can even search for it
<imon9> so it will definately be there if i compile and install with checkinstall, is it?
<kalikiana> yep
<imon9> well, before checkinstall, i install LIVES video editor , but cant uninstall it coz synaptic dint detect it
<imon9> so now that i know checkinstall will register to synaptic, that is much better
<kalikiana> yep, that's what it's for :)
<kalikiana> i gotta go for now
<imon9> oh
<imon9> thanks then
<imon9> actually i got one more Q
<imon9> but maybe someone else able to answer me
<imon9> thanks...thanks a lot
<kalikiana> see you :)
<vidd_laptop> ask away
<vidd_laptop> ill have an answer for ya
<vidd_laptop> (it might even be right)
<imon9> good, i am running xubuntu, but install some aps with kde based
<vidd_laptop> lol
<vidd_laptop> ok
<imon9> the problem is . SCIM cant type unicode stuff in the aps
<vidd_laptop> SCIM?
<imon9> after since i been avoiding kde aps
<imon9> like i want to type chinese in kopete, but cant
<imon9> SCIM is the input method
<vidd_laptop> do you have the lang support apps for KDE installed?
<imon9> how do i do that in xubuntu
<vidd_laptop> the same way you would in KDE
<imon9> anyway, i can read chinese which is on the list
* vidd_laptop never liked KDE so im not very familiar with them
<imon9> i use KDE once, but the thing is, i cant seems to find how to set stuff for KDE in xubuntu
<imon9> btw, the fonts of kde aps in xubuntu are smaller too, and the color is abit off too
<vidd_laptop> let me check synaptic....
<imon9> i want to configure those all, but no configuration program i think
<vidd_laptop> what is your desktop?
<vidd_laptop> is it xfce or kde?
<imon9> it is xfce now
<imon9> but some aps is kde based, like amarok, kmess, kopete, konsole
<imon9> i remove console mainly coz the font is like nightmare
<imon9> now on my list is exclusively gnome based aps, except for amarok
<imon9> i am looking for a faster alternative for amarok now too
* TheSheep had to install half of the kde just to be able to enable antialiasing :/
<imon9> KDE is crazy stuff....
<arle> Hello. I can boot the live 5.04 Ubuntu but not the 6.10 Xubuntu :-\
<imon9> aMSN which is based on some tfe also look bad on xubuntu
<vidd_laptop> imon9,  did you ever install language-pack-kde-zh?
<imon9> nope
<vidd_laptop> that is the chinese language pack for kde aps
<imon9> will it help?
<vidd_laptop> it should
<vidd_laptop> it will let all your kde aps use chinese
<arle> My PC is a 700Mhz AMD with 524 mb RAM and a GeForce4 MX 440 compatible with 64 Mb graphics card
<vidd_laptop> arle, ok
<imon9> i am not saying i want the whole aps became chinese interface, i just want to type in chinese for some "searc" area and to msg other in IM
<imon9> i hope u are right...i will go synaptic to install that
<vidd_laptop> imon9, you STILL need it for kopete to read chinese
<imon9> thank for that
<imon9> what about setting for appearence of those kde aps?
<vidd_laptop> works for one, works for all
<imon9> what do i need?
<vidd_laptop> that i cant help with.....
<arle> vidd_laptop: The Xubuntu 6.10 cd boots great but even in the low graphic mode I get a 'zipFS' related error
<arle> or something like that... :-(
<vidd_laptop> live or alt cd?
<arle> vidd_laptop:  Don't think it's alternate
<arle> It's the default xubuntu download link....
<TheSheep> arle: have you checked the cd for defects?
<TheSheep> arle: there is an option at the boot menu
<arle> TheSheep: Thanks, but the SO boots smoothly on another PC
<arle> with even less RAM and a worse graphic adapter
<TheSheep> arle: different cd drives can have different sensiility to defects
<vidd_laptop> sounds like you have an older cdrom in this machine then the other
<arle> TheSheep: Do you think do I even need to check it?
<arle> vidd_laptop: You are right!
<arle> In fact, in the 2nd PC I have to boot from a CD-RW drive which doesn't works really good
<TheSheep> arle: I check md5 after downloading the iso and then do the cd check after burning -- always, it saves me a lot of time
<vidd_laptop> arle, swap the cdrom drives between the machines and it will run fine
<vidd_laptop> or reburn it at the lowest speed you can
<vidd_laptop> but if you are looking to install anyway, i recomend that you use the alt cd....always
<arle> OK. I have a DVD reader on the 2nd PC, so I'm going to switch the IDE controllers in order to allow booting from the newer DVD reader
<arle> vidd_laptop: Why alt CD...?
<vidd_laptop> cuzz the live cd is fine for running a live cd system, the alt-cd lets you acually install from jump street
<vidd_laptop> without waiting for the system to boot
<arle> vidd_laptop: like the good old days? ;-)
<vidd_laptop> but that is my opinion
<arle> Actually I want a bootCD 'cause I've lost my root partition and don't want to format the whole disk but reinstall and be able to use old /home /var et cetera...
* vidd_laptop will never use the live cd install
<vidd_laptop> you can do that from the alt cd
<arle> vidd_laptop: how do you post in italics???
<arle> vidd_laptop: Thanks, I'll get the alt cd then
* TheSheep bangs his head against the table
<vidd_laptop> post in italics?
<TheSheep> vidd_laptop: he means actions
* vidd_laptop types /me
* arle too
<arle> :-)
<vidd_laptop> cool or what?
<arle> bye-bye enjoy the weekend!
<arle> really c00 :-)
<arle> thanks both of you
<imon9> vidd_laptop, i just want to know , how do i log in as root?
<arle> imon9: you have to set a root password
<vidd_laptop> imon9, if you REALLY want to know, pm me
<imon9> it seems ubuntu OR maybe only xubuntu dint have that previlage
<imon9> i sis set the password already
<TheSheep> imon9: use sudo instead
<TheSheep> imon9: if you precede a command with 'sudo', it will be executed with root priviledges
<imon9> i us su all the time in terminal, but i want to delete and manipulate file in thunar
<TheSheep> sudo Thunar
<vidd_laptop> then type sudo thunar
<TheSheep> vidd_laptop: capital T
<imon9> it is permenantly set so?
<vidd_laptop> lower case works too
<vidd_laptop> till you close it
<imon9> sudo Thunar in terminal will leave the terminal holding there until thunar exit
<imon9> i am thinking of setting thunar to permenantly able to manipulate file
<imon9> it is almost nightmare to use terminal to delete some file
<vidd_laptop> let me get your IP addy so i can show your the errors of your ways
<imon9> i practically type out every file name /or folder befoere this
<vidd_laptop> =] 
<vidd_laptop> then create launcher, name it "root-kit-enabler"
<vidd_laptop> and set the launcher to run gksudo Thunar
<TheSheep> imon9: just install windows right away :)
<imon9> vidd_laptop, i just found out that i HAVE language-pack-kde-Zh
<imon9> but still i am not able to enter chinese text in kde
<vidd_laptop> then i dont know why kopete is being stupid for you
* vidd_laptop dont use kde apps
<imon9> hehe..never mind :p
<vidd_laptop> you may want to ask #kde
<vidd_laptop> or #kubuntu
<imon9> i want to do root kit enable ru said
<vidd_laptop> imon9, do you know what a root-kit is?
<imon9> wait, i dun like to make just one launche for thunr with that :(
<imon9> eg "file system" or "home" icon on destop
<imon9> can i make them gksudo Thunar too?
<vidd_laptop> as i said, if you want me to help you make your system so windows-like that any body can jack your system, PM me, i will not give instructions in open chat
<TheSheep> imon9: yes, or you can just add them to the bookmarks
<imon9> i am sorry, i dint realise u were telling me that just now
<imon9> the thing about make my system windows-like is somewhat true, i dont a point when there is already a security login
<imon9> sorry, i dun mean to start a fight, but i would like to do my daily work on my system with the previlage of root coz i do a lot of testing for many program for now
<vidd_laptop> imon9, that is all the more reason to NOT run as root
* vidd_laptop does know how to enable root login
<imon9> maybe i am a noob, but i dint get ur point here, can u explain?
<vidd_laptop> you are running experimental programs
<imon9> well, i think xubuntu is like a new toy for me :D
<imon9> if i screw up, i probably just reinstall the whole thing
<vidd_laptop> these programs may try to change system files in a way that will take out your system, hijack it, or other bad stuff
<imon9> i am quite happy with xubuntu now, many posibilities, i dual boot my machine but thinking to permenantly stick with xubuntu
<vidd_laptop> with only user access, the damage is limited, as root, your toast
<imon9> ic
<imon9> now u make a lot of sense
<imon9> wait, not really
<imon9> all my personal files is in "user" mode anyway
<downer> i thought he was making sense the entire time.
<imon9> so if there is a psyware, worm, virus try to steal, that is the only thing i dont want them to steal
<vidd_laptop> root mode has access to your ENTIRE system, including users
<imon9> well, u got some point there, i wont deny
<imon9> especially important if u need to maintain system in company environment
<imon9> system down = majore loss
<imon9> but for a home user like me, i think personal information is more inportant
<vidd_laptop> tell you what, ill help you set up your system, and then later ill jack your system and turn it into a porn server
<imon9> but i dont see windows or linux doing any protection on it
<vidd_laptop> and deny you access to everything
<downer> hahaha
<cellofellow> hi there
<vidd_laptop> *wave* cellofellow
<cellofellow> :-)
<vidd_laptop> wb MattJ
<imon9> hahah... my solution will be boot into my other OS, backup all my files, re-install xubuntu, then everything is gone
<vidd_laptop> wanna bet?
<imon9> of course, it make a lot of work, so u are right
<vidd_laptop> your other boot is windows
<imon9> i wont mess with u, really
<imon9> yah
<vidd_laptop> that gives root access by default
<MattJ> Hi vidd_laptop :)
<MattJ> Exams exam exams
<vidd_laptop> ALSO owned
<imon9> hahahah
<imon9> but i dint mount my XP partition
<vidd_laptop> MattJ, still playing with blender?
<imon9> anway, i think it is possible
<vidd_laptop> thats ok imon9 i'd do it myself
<cellofellow> I'm on Ubuntu Edgy LiveDVD on my dad's Lappy, and want the wireless to work. I haven't ever gotten wireless to work on this lappy on Ubuntu livecd, but Kubuntu Dapper LiveCD does work. (It's wirelessassistent.) How do I get wireless working in an easy, GUI fashion?
<imon9> since u can mount it from it
<imon9> hehehe..yah, i just realise :p
<imon9> so the main idea is to get it, then everything else is fun
<vidd_laptop> yep
<imon9> pretty impressive thinking, maybe i ought to try it too :D
<imon9> i mean i can write lots of script too
<vidd_laptop> the only way to stop me is to power down, disconnect from the internet and do a complete format of ALL your drives
<MattJ> vidd_laptop: Not for a bit
<imon9> i dun think disconnect from internet work once all script is running
<MattJ> vidd_laptop: I have some exams still to go, and then... freedom :)
<imon9> if i am planning a hijack, i would go in, put script, let it run
<vidd_laptop> need to be disconnected to prevent scripts from getting re-install protocols
<imon9> then even if u disconnect internet, u are dead..hahahah
<imon9> i mean something like a batch run would be nice
<imon9> i would love to clean someone harddrive if the really mess with me
<vidd_laptop> MattJ, when you get your degree?
<imon9> get the IP, sneak in, put in the script, run it..hohohhooh....u got me excited suddenly
<vidd_laptop> imon9, i ALREADY have your IP
<imon9> damned, i am wicked minded
<imon9> is okay, u can have my IP
* vidd_laptop is security minded
<imon9> but please dont hijack my comp
<MattJ> vidd_laptop: Some time in the distant future :)
<vidd_laptop> if i was going to do that, i would have already do it
<cellofellow> yippee. I like how the Ubuntu LiveCD's can have software installed for the live session from the repos. I tried that with Knoppix once. No dice.
<vidd_laptop> imon9, i will not hijack anyone's computer....just needed to do an extended example to show you why running as root is NEVER a good idea
<imon9> okay ;) got u
<imon9> btw, got some other question
<imon9> what is this NONE folder keep appearing
<vidd_laptop> ask away
<cellofellow> I've let him use my printer, and he let me SSH into his system once.
<cellofellow> vidd, that is.
<vidd_laptop> imon9, ive never seen it on my system....
<imon9> well, i can tell u some files it has in it
<vidd_laptop> that is ok
<imon9> it says /var/fontconfig
<imon9> inside is a lot of font
<imon9> i install fontconfig recently
<imon9> cant remember why i did it, or wat it does
<vidd_laptop> no idea
<imon9> nvm, another qestion
<vidd_laptop> ok
<imon9> usually i type in my user password for synaptic, but today it start asking my "root" password, is it normal?
<MattJ> I would love a way to see what commands people execute in ssh sessions
<vidd_laptop> how do you launch synaptic?
<imon9> from the xfce menu
<vidd_laptop> imon9, no, that is NOT normal
<imon9> btw, can u just double check for me if fontconfig and fontconfig-config is needed for normal working of xubuntu (i mean just cross-check from your synaptic that is) coz i want to unintall them now
<vidd_laptop> this is the kind of weird stuff that happens when you run "su" in terminal rather then sudo
<vidd_laptop> then uninstall them
<vidd_laptop> if something you need to run requires it, you will be told before you uninstall
* vidd_laptop has them both
<imon9> holy mother, when i mark fontconfig for uninstallation, it list the whole computer aps connected to it
<vidd_laptop> yeah...it does
<imon9> argh, maybe i just make for reinstall
<imon9> maybe the newer version is buggy
<vidd_laptop> newer version of what?
<imon9> newer version of fontconfig... 25. from their website
<vidd_laptop> i wait till things make it into the repos
<imon9> i added the thunar in root mode, it ask me password before proceed which is good
<vidd_laptop> yeah
<vidd_laptop> im off for lunch
<vidd_laptop> bbl
<imon9> just wondering, if i am already in thunar in some folder, and suddenly i need to delete something with root permission, can i like make thunar log-in or something?
<imon9> okay...thanks a lot ;) for your patients especially
<vidd_laptop> no
<imon9> ok thanks, see u
<fontpd> what command am i supposed to run after changing my apt/sources.list
<gpocentek> sudo apt-get update
<Jester45> aa dang
<Jester45> you beat me i typed it into a terminal
<gpocentek> :)
<Jester45> anyone here ever play xmoto
<Jester45> its so hard
<fontpd> i'm getting this error when i try to do anything after change my sources list. I know it's a good list, i copied it from a known working machien.
<fontpd> machine
<fontpd> E: Type 'deb' is not known in on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<totalwormage> fontpd: well
<totalwormage> there _is_ an error in it
<vidd_laptop> fontpd, pastebin your sources.list
<vidd_laptop> !pastebin | fontpd
<ubotu> fontpd: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<fontpd> Well i'm not sure how there'd be an error. the md5sums match and everything.
<fontpd> and in the interest of full disclosure, it's a debian box. But I figure i'd ask here since i'm already here...
<Schijnn> Are there any 3rd-party repos with more recent versions of packages than the official ones?
<vidd_laptop> fontpd, did you pastebin your sources.list file?
<fontpd> i had ot edit it since there's l/p information in it
<fontpd> s/ot/to/
<fontpd> but here it is  - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1581/
<vidd_laptop> l/p information?
<fontpd> server login/password
<vidd_laptop> oh
<vidd_laptop> you host your own deb archives?
<fontpd> it's told to fetch the repos from localhost, which redirects the request through a tunnel to my repo.
<fontpd> basically
<fontpd> there's alot of points of failuter in that setup, so i'm wondering if the apt-get error message is inaccurate or what.
<fontpd> fail like my spelling at this hour.
<vidd_laptop> have you been able to ping ip address?
<fontpd> ping what?
<vidd_laptop> the url of the repos
<fontpd> so the error message is misleading?
<vidd_laptop> dunno...can you ping it?
<fontpd> nm
<vidd_laptop> found the error?
<fontpd> no
* vidd_laptop is not familiar with this kind of setup
<vidd_laptop> when you set it up, did you copy-paste it or type-by-hand?
<fontpd> Well the error was implying that there was something wrong with my apt-sources file
<fontpd> it looks like there's a problem with the tunnel
<fontpd> i hate stunnel
<vidd_laptop> why not use the regular repos?
<fontpd> well i'm assuming that stunnel is the problem. But I'm done with this for the morning.
<fontpd> oh I would if I could.
<vidd_laptop> this  system does not have internet access?
<fontpd> or if apt-get supported https...
<fontpd> it's an appliance, it has very few things that it's allowed to do.
<kilonux> hello anybody here got a minute for a newbie?
<vidd_laptop> kilonux, we ALWAYS have time for new users
<kilonux> yeahh!
<kilonux> i tell you my sit
<vidd_laptop> fontpd, i dont know what to tell ya
<kilonux> xubuntu live cd install failed several times
<kilonux> i 've now burned the alternate
<vidd_laptop> system stats?
<fontpd> it's okay, i've got it from here on out.
<vidd_laptop> gl fontpd
<fontpd> thanks
<vidd_laptop> kilonux, what issue you having with the alt?
<kilonux> asus L8400 10Go win XP 256 M ram.. My disk has already a redhat part. What do i do with it before installing xubuntu?
<Pirate-King> how do  you speed up a pc with xubuntu on it
<vidd_laptop> kilonux, do you have enough room on your hard drive to make room for the install? are you replacing redhat with ubuntu?
<kilonux> 2,7 Giga RH is leaving
<vidd_laptop> ah....
<vidd_laptop> then you need to do nothing in preperation.....
<vidd_laptop> during the install, you will want to reformat the redhat partitions
<vidd_laptop> i assume that redhat made a / and a /home partition for you?
<kilonux> and also other empty spaces?
<vidd_laptop> what partitions did RH make for you?
<vidd_laptop> there should already be a swap file, and two ext3 partions....right?
<kilonux> for the moment there are hda6 (100 M)
<Commander-Crowe> hi
<vidd_laptop> *wave* Commander-Crowe
<Commander-Crowe> Hi
<kilonux> hda7 2,16 ext also
<vidd_laptop> kilonux, 6 partitions?
<Commander-Crowe> just droppin in to see who needs help
<vidd_laptop> Commander-Crowe, got a degree in phycho-therapy?
<kilonux> and hda8 swap 509 M
<vidd_laptop> ok....
<Commander-Crowe> vidd_laptop no and i don't plan to
<vidd_laptop> Commander-Crowe, then you cant help ME!
<kilonux> and some small empty space
<vidd_laptop> 509 meg swap!!!!
<vidd_laptop> OMG what a wast
<kilonux> it not me who did that!!!
<Commander-Crowe> haha
<vidd_laptop> how much ram did you say?
<kilonux> 256
<Commander-Crowe> how much ram does he have?
<vidd_laptop> well...that sound ok then
<Commander-Crowe> oh
<Commander-Crowe> you should've done about 786
<vidd_laptop> take all the ext file type partitions
<kilonux> i'm installing this to learn about it for my new laptop to be Gates-free
<vidd_laptop> and delete them, as well as the swap
<kilonux> with windows disk manager?
<vidd_laptop> NO!!!!!!
<vidd_laptop> with the xubuntu install disk
<kilonux> already done concerning hd6
<kilonux> win
<vidd_laptop> are you talking on the machine you are going to install this on?
<kilonux> is  there a clear tuto for this somwhere
<kilonux> yes
<vidd_laptop> there is no need for a tuto...it is self explanitory
<kilonux> but I am ....
<vidd_laptop> during the partitioning section of the install, you want to delete all non-windows partitions
<kilonux> ok
<vidd_laptop> then you want to let the partitioner set up the free space as follows:
<vidd_laptop> swap=ram times two
<kilonux> okok
<vidd_laptop>  / partition = 1/3 of available free space (must be over 4 Gig [?] )
<vidd_laptop>  /home the remaining free space
<vidd_laptop> --OR--
<kilonux> but they say it can go with 1,5 Giga
<vidd_laptop> you can let the partitioner auto configure the free space for you
<kilonux> yes
<kilonux> Does it find all the free spaces by itself?
<mr_> Hi! I've got some trouble getting my PCMCIA card to work on an IBM Thinkpad 600X. Can anyone help me, please?
<vidd_laptop> no, you have to delete the ext partitions and swap and all the free space should show up as one large section
<vidd_laptop> you highlight it, and choose "configure free space"
<vidd_laptop> it will not make a seperate / and /home partition for you, but it will set up the swap for you
<mr_> Hi! I've got some trouble getting my PCMCIA card to work on an IBM Thinkpad 600X. Can anyone help me, please?
<vidd_laptop> you will end up with your windows partition, one ext3 partition, and one swap partition
<kilonux> I put in the cd and follow your instr?
<mr_> Hi! I've got some trouble getting my PCMCIA card (LAN, not W-LAN) to work on an IBM Thinkpad 600X. Can anyone help me, please?
<vidd_laptop> yep, BTW, windows propable confiscated that free space you made by deleting partions in windows disk manager
<kilonux> what!
<vidd_laptop> mr_, what do you get when you type lspcmcia
<kilonux> where?
<kilonux> sorry
<vidd_laptop> kilonux, i TOLD you not to do it in windows
<kilonux> shit
<vidd_laptop> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<mr_> vidd_laptop: I get Socket 0 Brifge: [yenta_cardbus]  Socket 1 Bridge [yenta_cardbus]  Socket 1 Devide 0 [no driver] 
<vidd_laptop> kilonux, if it did just come back...we'll still help you
<vidd_laptop> mr_, was the lan card in when you installed?
<kilonux> sorry for talking badly,
<mr_> yepp, the card was in.
<mr_> in damn small linux it worked out of the box. and both are debian-related, so it should work under xubuntu as well
<vidd_laptop> /etc/init.d/pcmcia start
<kilonux> thanks for help.  I'll see what there is make my son eat and come back tomorrow...?   BYE!
<vidd_laptop> ok...i may not be here, but ppl will gladly help
<vidd_laptop> mr_, is it working now?
<mr_> @vidd_laptop: okay, i'm in /etc/init.d What do I have to change?
<vidd_laptop> i didnt tell you to change anything
<vidd_laptop> run the command
<vidd_laptop> /etc/init.d/pcmcia start
<mr_> "command unknown"
<vidd_laptop> =\
<mr_> or rather: "No such filke or directory"
<vidd_laptop> there is no pcmcia in your /etc/init.d?
<mr_> nope, just pcmciautils
<vidd_laptop> ok....
<vidd_laptop> /etc/init.d/pcmciautils start
<mr_> "PCMCIA bridge driver already present in kernel"
<vidd_laptop> ok
<vidd_laptop> have you checked to see if you have an eth0?
<vidd_laptop> wb cellofellow
<cellofellow> hi
<mr_> yeah, no eth0 or other networks...at least in the gui
<cellofellow> ls -l /dev/eth*
* vidd_laptop has neevr worked with pcmcia cards.....
* cellofellow neither
<mr_> @ cellofellow: thanks! Unfortunately it gave me an "No such file or directory"
<vidd_laptop> acually, i have....on my sister's comp.....but it autodetectd
<cellofellow> no ethernet. :(
<mr_> it has been autodetected on damn small linux, so i'm a little perplexed, too
<vidd_laptop> ya sure its in all the way?
<cellofellow> what kernel did that version of DSL have?
<mr_> it's all way in. DSL has an old 2.2 kernel, i think...
<mr_> or maybe 2.4, not 2.6
<cellofellow> My version of DSL I have, 2.3, has a 2.4 kernel
<vidd_laptop> maybe his card is not compatible with the 2.6 kernel?
<cellofellow> I know DSL has 2.4, and DSL-Not has 2.6.
<cellofellow> perhaps. Or maybe there's some module we're missing.
* vidd_laptop will be back...need to pollute my lungs some
<cellofellow> dang. apt is downloading at 1/2KBps. That's about a 60th of normal.
<mr_> workes with some tweaks on suse 10.0 a few moths ago. suse 10.0 is endowed with a 2.6 kernel
<cellofellow> have you googled to find out what driver/module that card needs?
<cellofellow> !google
<ubotu> Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<mr_> yeah, i think i have it somewhere. but i don't have a clue how to change the driver/module on debian/xubuntu
<cellofellow> modprobe I think.
<cellofellow> But if the module is loaded, it should detect, udev create a dev file, and you be on your way.
<mr_> is there a chance that a wrong module has been detected?
<cellofellow> what did lspcmcia say again?
<mr_> vidd_laptop: I get Socket 0 Brifge: [yenta_cardbus]  Socket 1 Bridge [yenta_cardbus]  Socket 1 Devide 0 [no driver] 
<mr_> sorry, old message, I mean "@cellofellow"
<cellofellow> cardbus. it seams like that means the PCMCIA slot is the one with driver issues, not the card.
<cellofellow> whatabout lspci?
<mr_> Hm, the cardbus bridge is detected: "TexasInstzruments PCI1450".
<mr_> and it workes on dsl.
<cellofellow> hmm. can you do dmesg | grep pcmcia ?
<mr_> dmesg: "registering new device pcmcia 1.0"
<cellofellow> that's it?
<mr_> yepp. strange...
<cellofellow> dmesg | grep pc
<cellofellow> widen the search
<mr_> hm: "PCMCIA card inserted into slot 1"
<cellofellow> Dapper, right?
<mr_> nope, 06.10, edgy
<cellofellow> oh, so this doesn't apply 100% directly then. http://lists.infradead.org/pipermail/linux-pcmcia/2006-June/003641.html
<mr_> thanks, i'll take a quick look
<cellofellow> try this: find /lib/modules -name yenta -print && lsmod | grep yenta
<cellofellow> if the second returns nothing, try sudo modprobe yenta-something.
<mr_> okay
<cellofellow> then put in the card
<cellofellow> and lspcmcia
<mr_> first one returns with: yenta_socket 28812 4 rsrc_nonstatic 15360 1 yenta_socket pcmcia_core 43924 pcmcia, yenta_socket, rsrc_nonstatic
<cellofellow> but lsmod no dice? so the module isn't loaded.
<cellofellow> try loading it with modprobe
<cellofellow> modprobe yenta-socket I think
<mr_> okay, did the modprobe. seems to be loaded
<cellofellow> lsmod to be sure
<mr_> yepp: yenta_socket 28812 4
<cellofellow> after you insert the card, try ls -l /dev/eth* again.
<mr_> still no directory found
<cellofellow> lspcmcia
<mr_> same as above. ifconfig doesn't come up with eth0 either
<cellofellow> well, I guess that module didn't help.
<cellofellow> I have no more ideas.
<cellofellow> you could try a channel with some kernel gurus.
* cellofellow has only, for drivers, attempted to build and install usbvision, and did install kqemu.
<mr_> i tried lspcmcia -vv and it came up with: "state: on", "Product name: TDK Digital LAN+GSM". Everything seems fine...
<cellofellow> oh, and nvidia-glx-legacy from repositories.
<vidd_laptop> mr_, what DID ifconfig come up with?
<cellofellow> wb vidd
<mr_> no eth0, just l0
<vidd_laptop> mr_, try a reboot
<mr_> okay
<cellofellow> mr_: and as soon as the system's back up, modprobe again.
<mr_> @vidd_laptop: same thing. do you know how i can log the messages when inserting the card? To see if there are some error messages?
<vidd_laptop> mr_, that im not sure about
<mr_> thanks anyway...i think, I'll google the rest of the day...lol
<cellofellow> mr_: dmesg is for that I think
<mr_> i think var log messages something,
<cellofellow> yeah, /var/log/something
<Pirate-King> how do you install drivers for diamond stealth 64 video card?
<Pirate-King> how do you stop processes to speed up a pc?
<vidd_laptop> *wave* maxamillion
<maxamillion> hi hi
<ape1> how can i install "checkinstall" on xubuntu
<ape1> im trying to install fluxbox
<PuMpErNiCkLe> sudo apt-get install checkinstall
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Fluxbox is available as a prebuilt package, though.
<ape1> Reading package lists... Done
<ape1> Building dependency tree
<ape1> Reading state information... Done
<ape1> E: Couldn't find package checkinstall
<ape1> it is?
<maxamillion> ape1: sudo aptitude install fluxbox
<maxamillion> ;)
<maxamillion> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<ape1> aw damn i mistyped my name
<ape1> maxamillion: its apex btw ;P
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !info checkinstall
<maxamillion> i will remember :)
<ubotu> checkinstall: installation tracker. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.0-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 88 kB, installed size 392 kB
<ape1> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "fluxbox"
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !info fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox: Highly configurable and low resource X11 Window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.15.1+1.0rc2-1 (edgy), package size 899 kB, installed size 2888 kB
<maxamillion> ape1: ahhhh ok, you don't have the universe repository enabled
<maxamillion> Ape1: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<maxamillion> Ape1: uncomment (remove the # infront of) the line that says "universe" at the end of it
<Ape1> # deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-security universe
<Ape1> that one?
<maxamillion> Ape1: well ... that one too, there should be another one a few lines above it
<Ape1> theres 6 in all
<Ape1> that sound about right/
<Ape1> ?
<maxamillion> yeah ... you should uncomment one that will look something like "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy universe" and then the security one that you already listed
<Ape1> saved and quit
<Ape1> repeat the aptitude
<Ape1> ?
<maxamillion> Ape1: sudo aptitude update
<maxamillion> Ape1: then .. sudo aptitude install fluxbox
<maxamillion> Ape1: once its done installing you can just log out and select fluxbox from the "session" button at the gdm login screen
<Ape1> all a learning experience isnt it? :P
<maxamillion> Ape1: yup :)
<maxamillion> Ape1: also ... you will sometimes see people say "sudo apt-get install <whatever>" and others say "sudo aptitude install <whatever>" .... apt-get is a very capable package manager, but i prefer aptitude because it does a little more checking
<Ape1> right
<Ape1> hopefully i will be back in a sec
<maxamillion> okies
<Ape1> thanks max
<Spasticteapot> Hello!
<maxamillion> hi hi
<Spasticteapot> Anyone know how to configure wifi in Xubuntu without another program?
<Spasticteapot> I don't have any other internet access on the machine, and want to download GT2K and other useful things.
<ape1> yep that seemed to have worked
<maxamillion> ape1: awesome
<ape1> one more question
<maxamillion> ape1: you might need to do "sudo aptitude install menu" to get the fluxbox menu populated
<Spasticteapot> Alternately, does anyone know where I can get GT2K in a .deb format?
<maxamillion> ape1: shoot
<ape1> how can i see the screen resolution im running
<ape1> i think this laptop supports 1280x1024
<ape1> but i dont think its running it
<maxamillion> Spasticteapot: in the terminal do "man iwconfig" <--that will give info on configuring wifi
<maxamillion> Spasticteapot: why would you need to download gtk2? ... xfce (the desktop environment used in xubuntu) is written in gtk2
<Spasticteapot> Thanks.
<maxamillion> ape1: ooooo, i don't know for sure how to see that in fluxbox
<maxamillion> ape1: there is a gui tool in the settings manager of xfce that tells you though
<Spasticteapot> One of the GT2K libraries for a wifi manager is missing, at least.
<Spasticteapot> How do I get my wireless card to connect to any wireless network in range?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> 'xrandr' will show you your current screen res.
<maxamillion> Spasticteapot: do "ifconfig" and tell me what the wireless interface is called (eth1, wlan0, etc.)
<maxamillion> PuMpErNiCkLe: interesting ... good to know :)
<Spasticteapot> wlan0
<ape1> im at 1024x768
<maxamillion> ok ... "sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid any"
<maxamillion> Spasticteapot: ^^^
<ape1> is there any way to bump it up?
<maxamillion> Spasticteapot: and to see what wireless networks are in range do "sudo iwlist wlan0 scan"
<maxamillion> ape1: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ape1> the only res' on the manager are up to 800x600
<Spasticteapot> Tried it - Error: unrecognised wireless request "any".
<maxamillion> ape1: in there, towards the bottom there will be a list of resolutions, put 1280x1024 next to 1024x768 on each line it is listed, save and restart X ... or the whole machine, which ever you prefer
* Maximilian1st hi all
<Spasticteapot> Neat trick!
<Spasticteapot> I never knew about that one.
<maxamillion> Spasticteapot: uhmmm... not to sure why it would say that ... its even a listed example command from the man page
<Spasticteapot> Must have made a mistake.
<maxamillion> possible .. just copy and paste the command i wrote (without the quotes)
<ape1> can i restart x within bash?
<maxamillion> ape1: close all programs, save all documents, etc. and then do ctrl+alt+backspace ... that key combo will restart X
* Maximilian1st Is also sleepy.
<ape1> ok, lets give it a shot
<maxamillion> .... well technically it will kill X and the init level will restart it
<maxamillion> but ... he doesn't really _need_ that information
<Spasticteapot> Well, I've entered it - it seems to work.
<Spasticteapot> sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid any
<Spasticteapot> It did'nt ask for my password, though.
<Spasticteapot> And I'm still not apparently connected to anything.
<Spasticteapot> Anyone here?
<ape1> thats weird
<ape1> i dont think that worked
<maxamillion> Spasticteapot: if its encrypted you have to know the essid ... so do ... "sudo iwlist wlan0 scan" pick the one you want and do "sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "whateverYouPicked" key "passwordHere"
<maxamillion> ape1: ermmm... :(
<Spasticteapot> It's unlocked
<Spasticteapot> So can I enter it minus the "key" part?
<maxamillion> yeah
<Spasticteapot> What's the "copy" key combination for BASH?
<maxamillion> Spasticteapot: then do "sudo dhclient wlan0" to get a dhcp assigned ip address
<ape1> its not a major problem, its just the text renders weird
<ape1> not as clear as id hoped
<maxamillion> ape1: yeah ... i know what you mean ...
<maxamillion> ape1: i had some resolution problems before
<maxamillion> i gotta run, i'm at work and someone broke a machine on the seconds floor ... bbl
<vidd_laptop> probably a windows machine
<Spasticteapot> Maxamillion, I know your pain.
<Spasticteapot> :)
<Spasticteapot> dhclient says "no working leases in persistent database"
<vidd_laptop> your dhcp is full?
<Spasticteapot> But my Windows (yes, I know, yuck - I need to learn Linux before I install it!) laptop can connect just fine.
<vidd_laptop> try setting a static ip
<Spasticteapot> I don't know - it's not my router.
<Spasticteapot> Keyword being "not mine".
<Spasticteapot> We've got permission from the owner ...who, of course, has no idea how it works.
<vidd_laptop> Spasticteapot, that is OK....i sponged off the neighbor's internet for a while
<Spasticteapot> Heh - we actually have permission for sponge.
<Spasticteapot> Permission for sponge! Wow, my grammar sucks.
<vidd_laptop> i dont know how to set it in CLI....
<vidd_laptop> run sudo network-admin
<Spasticteapot> connection-manager should fix this, I think.
<Spasticteapot> However, it says "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libwxgtk2.6-0"
<vidd_laptop> do you know the ip of the router?
<Spasticteapot> I've got my Linux lappy and a flashdrive.
<Spasticteapot> not really.
<Spasticteapot> I just know the SSID.
<vidd_laptop> do you have a windows machine on it as well?
<vidd_laptop> or you dual booting?
<Spasticteapot> just Xubuntu.
<vidd_laptop> you said your windows machine connected just fine
<Spasticteapot> Yah, I know.
<vidd_laptop> wb (again) cellofel1ow
<vidd_laptop> is that machine nearby or is it a dual boot on the one your working on now
<Spasticteapot> My windows laptop is sitting next to it.
<Spasticteapot> Wait a sec - I'm trying to install the missing library for Wifi-manager.
<vidd_laptop> win xp?
<vidd_laptop> is the windows laptop win xp or something else?
<Spasticteapot> Yah - XP pro.
<vidd_laptop> ok
<Spasticteapot> I'm hoping to install Xubuntu as soon as I figure out how to make it work properly.
<vidd_laptop> go to start>run
<vidd_laptop> type cmd in the box
<Spasticteapot> So, I'm at the command prompt - now what?
<Spasticteapot> D'OH!
<Spasticteapot> T3h brilliance!
<vidd_laptop> ipconfig
<Spasticteapot> Already done - I make money fixing Windows PCs.
<Spasticteapot> I'm no expert, but then again, most of what I do is spyware removal.
<Spasticteapot> I have the DNS suffix, IP address, subnet mask, and default gateway.
<Spasticteapot> Where do I feed this stuff in Linux?
<vidd_laptop> sudo network-admin
<Spasticteapot> I should mention that you're currently helping a group of students who buildrobots, and have aabsolutely no money.
<Spasticteapot> So, yeah...thanks.
<vidd_laptop> do you have it up now?
<Spasticteapot> I just get the "network settings" GUI thingamajig.
<Spasticteapot> ...with a properties tag.
<vidd_laptop> highlight etho
<vidd_laptop> click properties
<Spasticteapot> This is wlan0.
<vidd_laptop> ok...wlan0
<vidd_laptop> then properties
<Spasticteapot> What should I enter for the IP address?
<vidd_laptop> what is the default gateway?
<Spasticteapot> 192.168.1.254
<vidd_laptop> 192.168.1.104
<Spasticteapot> Okay, problem.
<vidd_laptop> ...sorru
<vidd_laptop> 114
<vidd_laptop> what problem?
<Spasticteapot> Does'nt the router use DHCP?
<Spasticteapot> Ah, forget it - I'll assume you know more than I do.
<Spasticteapot> (You do.)
<vidd_laptop> yeah...but the DHCP buffer is full
<ape1> reboot!
<ape1> brb
<Spasticteapot> In laymans terms ... what does setting my IP address do?
<vidd_laptop> it ignores the dhcp server of the router and tells the router "This is me"
<Spasticteapot> The problem is that the router seems to be ignoring it.
<Spasticteapot> No connection at all.
<vidd_laptop> have all the settings set?
<Spasticteapot> Wait, made a typo.
<Spasticteapot> 192.168.1.04 instead of 192.168.1.104
<Spasticteapot> But it won't work.
<Spasticteapot> Grr...
<vidd_laptop> make sure you have the check in the box that saus "enable this connection"
<vidd_laptop> try 214
<Spasticteapot> Will do.
<vidd_laptop> what is the ip of the windows machine?
<Spasticteapot> 192.168.1.134
<Spasticteapot> Wait a second - I bet that the router isn't locked.
<vidd_laptop> wow...there are ALOT of machines connected to that router
<Spasticteapot> I figure nobody will notice if I "fix" some settings....
<Spasticteapot> Wow, that was easy.
<vidd_laptop> default passord is usually "admin"
<vidd_laptop> what did you do?
<Spasticteapot> Blast it, it's a 2wire.
<Spasticteapot> They have a default password written on the bottom.
<Commander-Crowe> how would I completly erase my HDD including the MBR?
<Spasticteapot> So, no worky.
<Spasticteapot> Commander-Crowe, there are several pieces of software that do that.
<Spasticteapot> Darik's Boot and Nuke is supposed to be good.
<vidd_laptop> Commander-Crowe, got to the HDD maker's web site and get the floppy to do a low-lvl format
<Spasticteapot> Boot and Nuke is much more throughough - it sets all the data to 1 and then 0, I believe.
<Spasticteapot> Completely GONE.
<Spasticteapot> Now Vidd_laptop is free to get back to helping my sorry ass.
<Spasticteapot> :)
<vidd_laptop> Spasticteapot, did you set the ip to 192.168.1.214?
<Spasticteapot> Yup.
<vidd_laptop> network name correctly entered?
<Spasticteapot> Yah.
<vidd_laptop> passord type set to plain?
<Spasticteapot> Yup.
<vidd_laptop> network password field COMPLETELY blank (not spaces)
<DeCaelo> OMG, does anyone know how to get Xfce's session to stop saving? I keep unchecking the stupid option and it keeps saving my session nonetheless.
<DeCaelo> My panel crashed while I was logging out, and now my Xfce loads every time without a panel. I alt+f2 to get one running, but then when I try to quit, it tells me xfce4-session isn't running, so it can't quit.. and then when I run xfce4-session through alt-f2, it loads a session but takes about 10 minutes, and after that 10 mins, I still get the same problem.. (no panel, no session)
<vidd_laptop> i dont know why i keep dropping
<Spasticteapot> Me either.
<Spasticteapot> Er...it still won't work.
<Spasticteapot> Flipping annoying.
<vidd_laptop> Spasticteapot, try a reboot
<Spasticteapot> I have.
<Spasticteapot> I'm going to try manually entering info in iwconfig.
<vidd_laptop> i know it sounds windows-ish
<vidd_laptop> no...now that we entered the static ip
<Spasticteapot> ?
<Spasticteapot> Still won't bloody work.
<Spasticteapot> iwconfig says ESSID: Off/any.
<Spasticteapot> Why?
<vidd_laptop> what did you use to configure the wlan card?
<vidd_laptop> ndiswrapper?
<Spasticteapot> Yup.
<vidd_laptop> ping
<Spasticteapot> It worked on my other machine, same wifi card, except in Mepis.
<Spasticteapot> Ping?
<vidd_laptop> modprobe ndiswrapper
<Spasticteapot> Nothing seems to happen.
<vidd_laptop> now load network-admin
<vidd_laptop> remove the check from "enable this connection" and replace it
<vidd_laptop> then hit close
<Spasticteapot> And then?
<vidd_laptop> it "should" try to connect
<vidd_laptop> what version you running?6.10, or 6.06?
<bruenig> where is the menu stuff at, I thought it was in /usr/share/applications/ but when I edit those files, nothing happens in the menus
<Spasticteapot> 6.10
<vidd_laptop> what type of wifi card you got running?
<vidd_laptop> lspci | grep Network
<Spasticteapot> How do I make a divider thingy?
<vidd_laptop> see the backslash?
<Spasticteapot> my card's a WUSB11 vr.
<Spasticteapot> D'oh.
<Spasticteapot> WUSB11 V4.
<vidd_laptop> or just copy/paste the command
<Spasticteapot> Ralink chipset, I think.
<vidd_laptop> usb?
<Spasticteapot> Yup.
<vidd_laptop> then lsusb | Network
<DeCaelo> Anyone know specifically why Xfce wouldn't see the session manager, whereas I can clearly see it in top
<Spasticteapot> Network: Command not found.
<vidd_laptop> then just lsusb
<Spasticteapot> Already done.
<Spasticteapot> (Yay! I figured it out!)
<vidd_laptop> what do you see?
<Spasticteapot> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 13b1:000b Linksys WUSB11 v4.0 802.11b Adapter
<Spasticteapot> Well, at least I'm getting typing practice.
<vidd_laptop> ewwww
<Spasticteapot> What?
<Spasticteapot> If the next words you say is "that won't work", I'm going to scream.
<Spasticteapot> Loudly.
<vidd_laptop> it *WILL* work.....
<Schijnn> Are there any 3rd-party repos with more recent versions of packages than the official ones?
<Spastic_Teapot> I be back!
<Spastic_Teapot> The microwave knocks out the wifi...
<Spastic_Teapot> Is vidd_laptop here!
<vidd_laptop> yeah
<Spastic_Teapot> Woot!
<Spastic_Teapot> Lead me on, tech-god!
<Spastic_Teapot> :)
<Spastic_Teapot> Seriously, though, what's wrong with my wifi adapter?
<vidd_laptop> tech god my [explicative deleted] 
<Spastic_Teapot> heh.
<vidd_laptop> i threw mine out the window
<vidd_laptop> and bought me an ethernet bridge
<Gunslinger|Deags> can someone help me with my ubuntu boot problem i have to have this fixed for school tomm it just wont boot anymore and it tends to hang the most on loading hardware drivers this is a 1ghz 255 ram laptop and im not sure what to do if it doesnt hang there it hangs while checking root file systems
<vidd_laptop> this is a very difficult device...and finiky
<Spastic_Teapot> Tell me something I don't know.
<Spastic_Teapot> It is, however, what I have.
<vidd_laptop> sudo ndiswrapper -l
<vidd_laptop> what ya get?
<Spastic_Teapot> Driver installed, hardware present.
<vidd_laptop> what happens when you scan?
<Spastic_Teapot> Scan?
<Spastic_Teapot> I get wireless networks with iwlist.
<Spastic_Teapot> I've also got a "Gigafast" 802.11g usb wifi device.
<Spastic_Teapot> LSusb with it plugged in says "ZyDAS".
<vidd_laptop> and is the desided network listed?
<Spastic_Teapot> Yup.
<Spastic_Teapot> The ZyDAS adapter would be preferable, though.
<vidd_laptop> what does it say?
<Spastic_Teapot> http://www.theloveoflinux.com/hwdb/index.php?View=entry&CategoryID=8&EntryID=149
<Spastic_Teapot> 2WIRE950, rate, mode, blah blah blah.
<slow-motion> n8
<vidd_laptop> cat /etc/iftab
<Spastic_Teapot> It lits ETH0 only.
<vidd_laptop> hhmmmm
<vidd_laptop> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Linksys_WUSB11v4_%28ndiswrapper%29?
<vidd_laptop> you follow this document to install?
<Spastic_Teapot> No, but I do know that it's compatible.
<vidd_laptop> open that page....
<Spastic_Teapot> I think the driver is now part of the kernel.
<somerville32> Decaelo_, ping
<vidd_laptop> and scroll to step 6
<Spastic_Teapot> http://zd1211.ath.cx/
<vidd_laptop> Spastic_Teapot, you there?
<Spastic_Teapot> Yep...reading tutorial.
<Spastic_Teapot> Much thanks.
<vidd_laptop> are you at step 6?
<Spastic_Teapot> yup.
<vidd_laptop> the big box look like what you got?
<vidd_laptop> Spastic_Teapot, if you are using xubuntu, replace "gedit" with "mousepad" or "nano"
<Spastic_Teapot> Now I'm all confused.
<vidd_laptop> what?
<Spastic_Teapot> Do I just type this in?
<Spastic_Teapot> user@ubuntu:~/wusb11/WUSB11v4_08272004/Drivers$ sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<Spastic_Teapot> Except, of course, ben@four instead of user@ubuntu
<Spastic_Teapot> Four is the name of the PC, Ben is the generic user name.
<vidd_laptop> you type in sudo mousepad /etc/network/interfaces
<vidd_laptop> the ......$ is already there
<Spastic_Teapot> OWhat's that buisness with ~/wusib11/WUSB11...
<Spastic_Teapot> Oh.
<vidd_laptop> and you need to replace gedit (not installed on your system) with mousepad
<vidd_laptop> the code you see is just copy/pasted from someone's terminal window
<Spastic_Teapot> Oh.
<Spastic_Teapot> I have no wireless key.
<vidd_laptop> then skip that line
<Spastic_Teapot> Should leave Wireless-Key1 blank, or just eliminate that line?
<Spastic_Teapot> Oh, okay.
<vidd_laptop> if it dont work, we can come back and enter it with just blank
<vidd_laptop> i need to go smoke...be back in like 5 minutes
<Spastic_Teapot>   No problem.
<Spastic_Teapot> Bother it all...now the network config menu's gone
<Spastic_Teapot> Well, this is getting annoying.
<Spastic_Teapot> Why the frell won't my wifi card work?
<vidd_laptop> im back
<vidd_laptop> sudo ifup wlan0
<Spastic_Teapot> Interface WLAN0 already configured.
<Spastic_Teapot> But it still won't work.
<Spastic_Teapot> !#@$@$! it all!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about it all! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Spastic_Teapot> Stupid crappy wireless card.
<Spastic_Teapot> I wish the "people in charge" had gotten off their asses and given us a proper internet connection.
<Spastic_Teapot> In the mean time, I'm stuck mucking about with wifi adapters.
<vidd_laptop> iwconfig
<Spastic_Teapot> ESSID off/any.
<vidd_laptop> gggrrrrr
<Spastic_Teapot> Yeah, that's my thoughts as well.
<Pobega> What have you done so far?
<Spastic_Teapot> Tried to set up a tempermental wifi adapter in Xubuntu.
<Spastic_Teapot> It's a WUSB11v4 under NDISwrapper.
<Pobega> And how far have you gotten?
<Spastic_Teapot> Regardless of what I do, it won't bloody connect to the unlocked network!
<vidd_laptop> do the steps in step 8 and reboot
<Spastic_Teapot> I installed the driver; I've tried mucking about with /etc/network/interfaces, I've tried everything.
<Pobega> You still need an ESSID though.
<Spastic_Teapot> WWell, I'm trying to reinstall.
<Spastic_Teapot> Yah, I've entered it.
<Pobega> Did you try gnome-network-manager?
<Spastic_Teapot> XFCE means no Gnome.
<Pobega> I'm using Xubuntu and gnome-network-manager
<Spastic_Teapot> Network-manager requires a few packages I don't have, apparently.
<Pobega> Are you sure? I got mine no problems.
<Pobega> First thing I downloaded on my fresh install of Xubuntu
<Spastic_Teapot> A GT2k library is missing, which in turn needs another library, which in turn needs another....
<Spastic_Teapot> Hmm...I'm just using GT2k Network-Manager.
<vidd_laptop> Pobega, he has no internet connection
<Spastic_Teapot> Not Gnome-Network-Manager.
<Pobega> Oh, none at all?
<vidd_laptop> right
<Spastic_Teapot> Yah...I'm stuck with moving .deb's with a flash drive.
<Pobega> Ah crap.
<Spastic_Teapot> Rebooting Xubuntu...
<Spastic_Teapot> Done.
<Spastic_Teapot> Still won't work. I have to go now...
<vidd_laptop> modprope ndiswrapper
<Spastic_Teapot> Stupid deadlines.
<Pobega> Ugh.
<Pobega> Do you have any way to bring files from an internet connected computer to your current computer though?
<vidd_laptop> flash drive
<Pobega> Also, you need the ESSID, don't you?
<Pobega> That's the network's ID
<Pobega> If you want it, http://pobega.ath.cx:1020/network-manager-gnome_0.6.3-2ubuntu6_i386.deb
<Pobega> I don't think it depends on much, unless you've tried.
<vidd_laptop> *wave* Jester45
<Pobega> Oh wow, it does.
<vidd_laptop> only like have the gnome universe
<vidd_laptop> =] 
<vidd_laptop> 15 minutes to go....
<age6racer> hi guys... I have a couple of launchers that start apps under wine. but these apps need to be run with sudo. How do I do the command for this?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Use 'gksudo' and it will give you a popup requesting the password.
<age6racer> great thanks
<Jester45> or make a script owned by root that is pionted to from launcher
<somerville32> Jester45: That wouldn't work
<age6racer> the gksudo thing did give me the popup, but the application doesnt run afterwards??
<somerville32> age6racer: What is the command you are executing?
<age6racer> gksudo wine c://path_to_application.exe
<somerville32> try:
<somerville32> Terminal -x sudo wine C://path_to_application.com
<age6racer> yes that worked. But I'd rather not have the terminal running like that.
<age6racer> if possible.
<Jester45> try my way
<somerville32> Jester45: That won't work
<Jester45> why not
<somerville32> Just because the file is owned by root, doesn't mean it is executed as root
<Jester45> well my sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade works fine
<somerville32> Thats because you're using sudo
<age6racer> jester45 can you give me thhe script you used pls? I don't really know how to do them.
<vidd_laptop> is it possible to just have the launcher as sudo wine C://app.exe?
<somerville32> yes
<somerville32> just have gksudo wine C://app.exe
<Jester45> what a bout on the launcher propies pressing run in terminal?
<age6racer> will that open a terminal?
<somerville32> Yes
<Jester45> he said that doesnt work the popup appers but after entering pass the app doesnt start
<somerville32> "gksudo wine C://app.exe" <-- will not
<somerville32> Doesn't mean it is wrong
<vidd_laptop> age6racer, what app you running in wine that you need god rights for?
<age6racer> Photoshop and Illustrator. Don't ask why.. I have no idea.
<age6racer> doesnt need it on my ubuntu desktop. But on my xubuntu laptop install it does
<age6racer> sudo I mean... not the adobe products
<vidd_laptop> then your wine must be set up wrong (i would think)
<vidd_laptop> did you just copy/past the files from one machine to the othere?
<vidd_laptop> if you did, then you would just need to chown them
<vidd_laptop> or am i mistaken?
<age6racer> No I installed wine from synaptic
<somerville32> That isn't what he is asking
<vidd_laptop> right...but the apps your trying to run....did you install them via wine
<age6racer> yes
<age6racer> In order to install them I had to run wine as sudo or it didnt have permission to write to the directories
<vidd_laptop> THAT is the cause
<vidd_laptop> you (should) be able to chown the entire directory and be able to run as user
<age6racer> I don't mind running wine with sudo. I just don't want a command line open when I do. That must be possible somehow
<vidd_laptop> or set the read/write/xecutee to all for the entire directory
<Jester45> age6racer: you could be opening your system to window's viruses
<age6racer> by running wine you mean?
<Jester45> age6racer: if you give the wine apps sudo power
<age6racer> oh i see
<age6racer> yeah. I only run those two apps. I tink it'll be okay. I don't have an urge to use internet explorer or Outlook! haha
<Jester45> no wine is fine when hte programs can only change the user stuff but when they get access to the whole system and if your using things other than games and standalone programs then you might be fine but you could still get sthings
<maxamillion> age6racer: wine is an attempt to be a complete windows emulation, so if a virus affects windows, it will in theory affect wine in the same way... now as long as your wine execution has limited privilages then (again, in theory) the worse that could happen is you need to remove wine and your emulated C: drive directory, but if you give it sudo privilages it could potentially frag the entire system
<Jester45> age6racer: yes i figured you didnt want to use IE or somthing useless like that
<Jester45> maxamillion: its not emulation
<age6racer> Jester45: I wasn't being sarcastic. Just a little joke.
<vidd_laptop> IE is VERY useful.....makes ppl appeaciate firefox
<somerville32> age6racer, Doesn't matter. There are known exploits for both of those programs.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> In theory, that's an issue.  In practice, there are only a handful of viruses compatible with wine.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> (Yes, there were a series of tests done on that.)
#xubuntu 2008-01-07
<crimsun> it isn't.
<PsynoKhi0> I'm not that much of an expert you know... ermm please hints? :D
<crimsun> try it if various pci devices simply don't work.
<PsynoKhi0> that could be my video card you know? :)
<crimsun> with a low probability, but sure.
<PsynoKhi0> can I get problems by adding those right from the start?
<crimsun> again, with a low probability, but sure.
<PsynoKhi0> *bangs head on nearest wall*
<PsynoKhi0> goodnight
<penos> hi
<penos> gggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggunit
<penos> ?
<penos> i think there's a difference between 'g..gunit' and 'g..gunit?;
<penos> ggggggggggggggggggg? is like a question waiting for response and gggggggggggggggggg is more of a statement
<penos> so when i did gggggggggggggggg? it's a question
<penos> ?
<penos> gggggggggggggggg?
<somerville32> penos, what are you up to?
<Ghostvirus> hello folks
<somerville32> heya
<Ghostvirus> a quick question: i'm running xubuntu 7.04, and i have a kodak c613 digital camera. what software do i need to transfer the images from the camera to my computer?
<Ghostvirus> do i need to install f-spot, or is there something lighter?
<bundagan> why is the default monospace font so small, and how to i change it?
<bundagan> Applications > Settings > User Interface Preferences  - this only allows me to adjust the font size for buttons and menus.
<somerville32> Ghostvirus, IT should just work
<Ghostvirus> somerville32: really? that's strange then.
<bundagan> it works, but it only adjusts my buttons and menu, NOT the default monospace
<somerville32> I figured most camera mount like a removable drive
<Ghostvirus> i plug it into the usb port, turn on the camera, and nothing happens.
<Ghostvirus> i thought it would be like a regular usb drive too, but it doesn't pop up
<somerville32> pastebin lsusb
<Ghostvirus> gah, router troubles too
<Ghostvirus> i have an external card reader which reads the sd card just fine though
<Ghostvirus> just baffled as to why the camera won't show up
<somerville32> pastebin lsusb
<somerville32> :P
<Ghostvirus> while the camera's plugged in?
<Ghostvirus> somerville32: http://pastebin.ca/844721
<Ghostvirus> so, it seems to recognize that it's there
<somerville32> Ok
<somerville32> So I read that your camera does work
<somerville32> You just need to install fspot or gthumb or something
<Ghostvirus> somerville32: i had a feeling. those pull in all sorts of dependencies, right?
<Ghostvirus> oh, hm, gthumb doesn't pull in anything i don't already have anyway...
<somerville32> :)
<Ghostvirus> excellent, gthumb recognized the camera
 * somerville32 cheers.
<Ghostvirus> thanks a ton man
<Ghostvirus> i had a feeling i needed some sort of manager to pull the photos from, but it seemed strange that it wouldn't mount as an external disk
<Ghostvirus> next laptop i buy will have a card reader integrated
<Ghostvirus> those asus eee notebooks look very nice
<somerville32> :)
<Ghostvirus> eeexubuntu just makes it more attractive
<Ghostvirus> alright, thanks for helping me somerville32
<somerville32> no problem! :)
<Ghostvirus> bye
<Ghostvirus> :-)
<xubnik> Hello!
<xubnik> Hi TheSheep. :)
<xubnik> Need help: Audio doesn't work. I can't get any sound. Need a SoundMAX Audio Driver for xubuntu..
<xubnik> at asus.com I could get a windows-driver, but nothing for linux (I have the ASUS A7V8X-X Mainboard)..
<xubnik> can't anyone help..?
<xubnik> ..
<nikolam> hello to all
<nikolam> i have idea and i want someone`s comment on this:
<nikolam> Could I run some applications that i want to survive X restart, using xnest?
<nikolam> Or is there other way to start applications that use X server and have windows, to survive X restart
<nikolam> And to attach-detach them to X server, like it is possible for console applications usig screen?
<nikolam> I was thinking of Xnest or something
<PsynoKhi0> Hey, I've done something wrong and my desktop is gone, how do I get it back?
<PeckaH> apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<PsynoKhi0> oh, can't I launch it again like with "xfce4-panel"?
<PsynoKhi0> I did an xkill but the window I wanted to close was minimized so I clicked on the desktop :(
<PsynoKhi0> PeckaH?
<PeckaH> hmm, I don't know the command
<PsynoKhi0> shouldn't it be the same as the name's process?
<PeckaH> yes
<PsynoKhi0> ermm process' name*
<PsynoKhi0> okc could you please look it up in your system monitor?
<PeckaH> startxfce4
<PsynoKhi0> thanks, will try
<PsynoKhi0> err nope
<PeckaH> xfce4? xfce4-session?
<PeckaH> at least startxfce4 works for me
<TheSheep> xfce4-session needs X running, so you can put it in .xsession for example
<TheSheep> hmm...
<TheSheep> PsynoKhi0: I think you wanted 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start'
<TheSheep> yeah, it's -1 degree here, and snow at last
<TheSheep> sorry
<PsynoKhi1> PeckaH: startxfce4 restarted my session and I ended up with 2 network icons :)
<TheSheep> fun
<TheSheep> you can delete your sessions from ~/.cache/sessions
<PsynoKhi1> thanks, will try
<PsynoKhi1> TheSheep: isn't there a command to restart the desktop though? like with xfce4-panel
<nikolam> start ALT+F2 and run xfdesktop
<PsynoKhi0> yay! thanks nikolam
<PsynoKhi0> brb
<nikolam> ls /usr/bin/xf*
<nikolam> :)
<scizzo-> moin
<PsynoKhi0> hi again
<PsynoKhi0> are there other alternatives to the "noapic nolapic irqpoll pci=routeirq" options in GRUB?
<PsynoKhi0> if I use them I finally get my USB stick to automount and all, but firefox makes my comp freeze after a few seconds
<PsynoKhi0> cabled connection through a PCI NIC
<PsynoKhi0> wired*
<PsynoKhi0> having noapic nolapic only doesn't help with the USB btw
<TheSheep> PsynoKhi0: try pci=conf1
<PsynoKhi0> TheSheep: along with all the other options or should I remove some? I have a Socket7 system if that helps any
<TheSheep> PsynoKhi0: I really don't know, I know it helped on some of mine computers
<TheSheep> PsynoKhi0: you can try and google for your model...
<PsynoKhi0> TheSheep: ok thanks
<PsynoKhi0> TheSheep: I changed 2 PCI related bios settings and now firefox is ok (for now)
<PsynoKhi0> but my USB still deosn' work as well as I'd hope
<TheSheep> :(
<PsynoKhi0> talked too fast :)
<neozen-work> meep
<iamsthitha> dudes, is there a howto on getting alsa working on the buntu?
<PsynoKhi0> what do you mean?
<iamsthitha> I have no working alsa
<iamsthitha> I run alsamixer and get errors
<iamsthitha> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<iamsthitha> normally, I would run alsaconf, but I dont seem to have that option
<PsynoKhi0> is your sound card corretly setup?
<iamsthitha> no
<iamsthitha> how do I setup my sound card?
<PsynoKhi0> depends on what card it is
<iamsthitha> its a soundblaster I believe
<PsynoKhi0> what model?
<iamsthitha> Live?
<PsynoKhi0> let me check, there was a list of soundcards somewhere
<PsynoKhi0> but that alsa error is weird
<PsynoKhi0> an you get the mixer plugin on a taskbar?
<PsynoKhi0> can*
<PsynoKhi0> iamsthitha: I found this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<iamsthitha> thank you
<PsynoKhi0> np
<duncanm> hola
<duncanm> do you guys know about eeexubuntu?
<duncanm> i'm having trouble with scim-anthy (japanese input) on my eee
<PsynoKhi0> sorry I don't know about eexubuntu but it shouldn't be that different from the "regular" one
<duncanm> hmm, i'm using the language tool to install japanese and chinese support
<duncanm> and now it's installing OpenOffice for me
<PsynoKhi0> that's normal
<PsynoKhi0> language files have a package dependency with OpenOffice Writer
<duncanm> hmm
<duncanm> the packages it's downloading doesn't help me with my japanese input problem
<PsynoKhi0> maybe not, it's language support for your interface
<PsynoKhi0> what's exactly your issue?
<duncanm> kanji conversion is not happening
<duncanm> i can type the kana characters, but hitting spacebar doesn't pop up the list of kanji candidates
<duncanm> chinese works just fine, but not japanese
<nanbudh> how do i check the chipset of my xubuntu box?
<duncanm> brb
<PsynoKhi0> nanbudh: there might be other ways but I use the hal-device-manager to check my computer's components, if you don't have it get it from Synaptic
 * duncanm is back
<duncanm> dum de dum
 * duncanm tries anthy-emacs
<nanbudh> PsynoKhi0: thanks
<PsynoKhi0> np
 * duncanm tries reinstalling anthy and scim-anthy
<duncanm> aha
<duncanm> Can't exec "/tmp/anthy.config.57611": Permission denied at /usr/share/perl/5.8/IPC/Open3.pm line 168.
<duncanm> open2: exec of /tmp/anthy.config.57611 configure  failed at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/ConfModule.pm line 58
<duncanm> anthy failed to preconfigure, with exit status 9
<jarnos> Hi, I can not umount usb flash memory.
<jarnos> ..in thunar or otherwise.
<jarnos> Thunar says: An application is preventing the volume from being unmounted. Later: unknown error.
<jarnos> Command "ps -A" gives some stange processes that shouldn't be there, I guess, such as gimp <defunct>
<jarnos> I am pretty sure the fault is in Thunar, as they are gone after I killed it, except there is a couple of gnome-umount processes still there.
<TheSheep> jarnos: try logging out
<TheSheep> jarnos: that should kill *and* clean up all your apps
<jarnos> TheSheep: thanks, I already could umount in Thunar after I restarted it.
<jarnos> After I logged in, there is some apport taking almost all CPU time.
<jarnos> What is apport process?
<TheSheep> !info apport
<ubotu> apport: automatically generate crash reports for debugging. In component main, is optional. Version 0.98 (gutsy), package size 141 kB, installed size 456 kB
<PsynoKhi0> darn that's weird, Synaptic doesn't list any package at authentified anymore
<PsynoKhi0> as authentified*
<TheSheep> PsynoKhi0: you must have removed the keys by mistake
<TheSheep> PsynoKhi0: just do an update, it should fetch the keys again
<PsynoKhi0> thanks I'll try
<PsynoKhi0> the keys do show under the software sources though
<TheSheep> PsynoKhi0: then maybe someone is playing games on you and it's not the real ubuntu repo you're connecting to?
<PsynoKhi0> nv, apt-get update did the trick :)
<PsynoKhi0> nvm*
<Arnaud__> Bonjour
<Arnaud__> j'ai un problème, je suis nouveau sous Xubuntu
<TheSheep> !fr | Arnaud__
<ubotu> Arnaud__: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<TheSheep> Arnaud__: you can also try to continue here, but our French might be bad
<Arnaud__> OK
<Arnaud__> I try to speak in English, so
<Arnaud__> I've got a few problems with Xubuntu
<Arnaud__> I'm a teacher, and in my classroom I've got a PC wirh xubuntu
<Arnaud__> There's a student account with no privileges.
<Arnaud__> But, from that account, it's still possible to access administration tasks
<Arnaud__> why ?
<TheSheep> Arnaud__: you mean the "Administer the system" priviledge is disabled for him in Users and groups?
<TheSheep> Arnaud__: and you can actually run administration programs like the network configuration or that users and groups config?
<Arnaud__> There are only two boxes
<Arnaud__> allowed
<Arnaud__> which are sound
<Arnaud__> and CD ROM
<Arnaud__> for the sutidents
<TheSheep> hmm, ok
<Arnaud__> But they can acess synaptics
<TheSheep> does it ask for their password?
<Arnaud__> it asks a password
<Arnaud__> but neither mine nor their works
<TheSheep> did you log out after changing the priviledges?
<TheSheep> the change takes effect after next login
<Arnaud__> Maybe it's that
<Arnaud__> I'll see tomorrow
<Arnaud__> because at the moment I'm at home
<Arnaud__> But, is it normal that then even see the administration menus ?
<TheSheep> Arnaud__: if that doesn't help, log in as student and type 'id' at the terminal, this should give you a list of groups the users belongs to
<TheSheep> Arnaud__: yes, the xfce menu is simplier than gnome's and can't hide the admin entries
<TheSheep> Arnaud__: I think
<Arnaud__> ok
<Arnaud__> Actually I've set up the student'saccount as automatic
<Arnaud__> so they don't have to type the password
<TheSheep> so they don't have to know it :)
<TheSheep> but it should be alright after relogging
<TheSheep> it should be written somewhere that priviledge changes only work after next login
<Arnaud__> OK
<Arnaud__> the other problem is :
<Arnaud__> I'm not able to create icons
<Arnaud__> on the desktop
<TheSheep> what's the error?
<Arnaud__> I can't glide them from the menu
<Arnaud__> like in gnome
<TheSheep> click on some existing icons
<TheSheep> there should be a 'dekstop' submenu
<TheSheep> and a 'create launcher' entry
<Arnaud__> when I click right it just opens the software
<TheSheep> you cannot drag and drop from the menu, like in GNOME -- as I said, xfce's menu is very simple
<Arnaud__> I mean when I click right on a icon inside the scrolling menu
<Arnaud__> yes
<Arnaud__> I see the create laucher entry
<TheSheep> you can however just copy the launchers for the /usr/share/applications directory
<Arnaud__> but when inside I can't type anything
<sankoya> how much system resource can ubuntu save compared to ubuntu?
<Arnaud__> When I try to type something inside, it closes itself without asking
<TheSheep> Arnaud__: this is weird
<TheSheep> sankoya: "resource"?
<TheSheep> sankoya: what's that?
<sankoya> TheSheep: more specifically memory
<Arnaud__> TheSheep: do you mean I could have some virus or something ?
<TheSheep> Arnaud__: no, I think it's rather some bug
<TheSheep> Arnaud__: do you have internet access at school?
<Arnaud__> TheSheep: yes
<TheSheep> Arnaud__: it would be easier to find out when you can actually try some things and tell me the results
<Arnaud__> TheSheep: what time are you on IRC ?
<TheSheep> Arnaud__: it varies, usually from 8:00 to 23:00 CET
<TheSheep> Arnaud__: but there are also others who can help
<Arnaud__> ok, so I contact again tomorrow if I have some time
<Arnaud__> TheSheep: thank you very much
<TheSheep> Arnaud__: that would be great, thanks
<Arnaud__> TheSheep: at the moment I have to leave, but tomorrow if i haven't got some parents to talk or anything I'll be there (I juste have to be able to install X cat on Xubuntu there before)
<TheSheep> Arnaud__: no hurry, we are here every day :)
<TheSheep> Arnaud__: good louck with xubuntu
<TheSheep> oh, and with the parents too
<Arnaud__> TheSheep: cool, see you soon, good evenings
<PsynoKhi0> isn't oss supported out of the box in Xubuntu along with alsa?
<TheSheep> no, there is an oss emulation layer for alsa
<TheSheep> other than that they are mutually exclusive, I think
<PsynoKhi0> ok
<evil_tech> ping
<scizzo-> pong
<evil_tech> anyone have experience with the oem install?
<vidd> a little
<evil_tech> so a user went through the process of putting there user name and password and selecting language
<evil_tech> got to the login and the username and password they put in doesnt work
<evil_tech> now assuming they arent mistyping or mis-casing what they are typing how would i go about fixing that
<evil_tech> does ubuntu have root? or does it just rely on sudo
<TheSheep> it relies on sudo, but you can start in recovery mode
<TheSheep> or you can boot from the livecd, chroot into the system  on the disk and change the password
<evil_tech> ok ill try recovery mode
<evil_tech> im hoping they are just typing it wrong
<DaBeowulf> Hello, I'd like to have Xubuntu bootable from a USB stick and I found a tutorial to get Ubuntu working like that here: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/09/28/usb-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-install/ Will I have to change any of the commands for trying it with Xubuntu?
<atiredmachine> Hello, I have a apache2 and MPD installed and everything was working great, but then I think at some point MPD crashed and when I've restarted my computer apache2 no longer works..  I don't even know where to begin troubleshooting this.
<atiredmachine> and MPD appears to not be working either.  Anybody got any ideas?
<TheSheep> atiredmachine: try 'sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start'
<atiredmachine>  * Starting web server apache2                                                  apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<atiredmachine>                                                                          [fail]
<march> goodnight! :)
<atiredmachine> and doing the same with mpd produces: Starting Music Player Daemon: failed.
<atiredmachine> TheSheep -- any ideas?
<TheSheep> atiredmachine: check your /etc/hosts
<Patabugen> Hey, I'm having some trouble installing 7.10 from the desktop CD
<Patabugen> i boot from the disk, go through the Installer, then it does its thing copying files
<Patabugen> after that it just disapears
<Patabugen> if i reboot it boots back into windows
<Patabugen> without any mention of grub
<Patabugen> I've tried it twice, but with the same effect
<Patabugen> I'm on a toshiba sattellite L30, my brother's used the CD on his laptop sucessfully
<Patabugen> any ideas =/
<atiredmachine> TheSheep, I figured it out.. actually, figured out is wrong, I solved it though, it was trying to access an access_log. file that didn't exist.  Now I'm curious why it was looking for a file in a directory that doesn't exist and why it started doing that randomly.
<evil_tech> Patabugen: sound like grub wasnt installed to the hard disk
<Patabugen> i'm just playing with that idea...
<Patabugen> =]
<Patabugen> i tried apt-get install grub and it said it's already the latest version
<TheSheep> Patabugen: there is a screensaver...
<Patabugen> there is a screensaver?
<Patabugen> o_O
<TheSheep> Patabugen: so maybe it just blanked the screen and you rebooted before it finished?
<Patabugen> ah. nah it didnt blank
<sahil> does the oem install on the xubuntu disk setup gnome for other people too?
<Patabugen> i could see the desktpo the whole time, i was playing gnometris the second
<TheSheep> sahil: it's not gnome, it's gnome display manager
<TheSheep> sahil: the message 'starting gnome' is wrong
<sahil> TheSheep: after i login it def looks like gnome
<Patabugen> TheSheep: I rebooted by clicking Quit
<sahil> i actually can't even select a xfce session through the gdm
<TheSheep> sahil: that's weird
<TheSheep> sahil: you're sure it's the xubuntu cd
<TheSheep> sahil: ?
<sahil> TheSheep:I'm pretty sure
<sahil> let me double check
<TheSheep> because there is not even enough space on the cd to fit both xfce and gnome...
<sahil> boy do i feel like a fol
<sahil> fool
<sahil> i pointed the vmware thing to the ubuntu iso- thanks
<sahil> TheSheep: I think I recall now I tried using the xubuntu image but when i rebooted off the oem install it came with some lts stuff
<sahil> we'll see shortly though
<renegade420> Hello I am running Xubuntu on my Eee PC. I was wondering if the Eeexubuntu package is at all compatible with plain old Xubuntu
<TheSheep> renegade420: we don't really know much about eeexubuntu
<renegade420> TheSheep, oh okay... Im really having problems getting sound to work on here... Is there something I need to apt-get er something?
<Laney> renegade420: I believe it's just Xubuntu with some extra scripts that are run in the installer.
<Laney> renegade420: Does http://wiki.eeeuser.com/ubuntu:eeexubuntu:customization#sound help?
<Laney> renegade420: That worked for me on my eee
<renegade420> Laney, this will work with just plain old xubuntu?
<Laney> renegade420: Oh, probably not. I thought you were talking about an eee.
<renegade420> Laney, Yah I was basically wondering if EeeXubuntu stuff would work with my existing Xubuntu.
<renegade420> Laney, Thought it would solve my sound problem
<Laney> renegade420: eee hardware-specific tweaks won't apply, but other than that everything else should be much the same
<renegade420> Laney, Ahhh...
<Laney> renegade420: So the sound stuff from the eeewiki probably won't help, sorry. Perhaps somebody in here can if you explain your problem?
<renegade420> Laney, Funny enough the EeeXubuntu seems to be the popular choice. However my friend was fighting with it trying to get it to install than he finally gave up. So Im kind of questioning why it's so popular.
<TheSheep> the Eee itself was heavily marketed
<renegade420> very true
<TheSheep> and xfce is a nice desktop environment
<TheSheep> especially for a mini-laptop
<Laney> renegade420: It installed fine for me, well except that I couldn't get /home to live on my sdhc card. UUID errors at bootup
<Laney> I figure that the card reader gets inited after it tries to mount it
<TheSheep> Laney: you can use pam_mount and mount /home when you log in
<TheSheep> requires some hacking though
<renegade420> Laney, unfortunately my friend couldnt even get past the install...
<Laney> TheSheep: Hmm. I'd rather get the reader to initialise earlier in the boot cycle if possible. Wonder if it can be done.
<Laney> renegade420: Well I used an ide->usb converter and just plugged a cd drive in, then it worked like normal
<Laney> Didn't try any of the funky usb key business
<TheSheep> Laney: another option would be to mount /home in your /etc/rc.local script
<Laney> TheSheep: Yeah, that could work.
<Laney> I'll try it after my exams :(
<Linuxica> hi
<Linuxica> my thunar is not compiled with HAL support
<Linuxica> how can I do that from synaptic manager?
<Linuxica> I have no icons of removable devices
<Linuxica> I had them before I made de update to gutsy
<Linuxica> I have removed pmount because I thougt it may be cause of incompability
<Linuxica> but it still doen't works
<BlackCow> hey, I keep getting this error, " not allowed to access the system configuration" when I try to change my users and groups
<Linuxica> BlackCow: with sudo?
<BlackCow> um, well its through the UI
<BlackCow> erm yeah sudo I guess, I am the main user
<BlackCow> everything was working fine yesterday
<Linuxica> it asl you for a password?
<Linuxica> ask
<BlackCow> nope, it used to
<BlackCow> everything was working fine until I messed with the users for my FTP
<Linuxica> sorry, I can't imagine what happens
<Linuxica> do you have root user?
<BlackCow> i saw on the fourms that you could run alacarte and put gksu in front of the commands but gksu was already there
<Linuxica> you can try sudo passwd root
<Linuxica> then you can act as root
<Linuxica> sorry my English is not very good
<leche> hi, whats the screenshot shortcut in xfce?
<Linuxica> nobody can help me with my thunar compilation problem?
#xubuntu 2008-01-08
<Linuxica> In #xfce don't want help me because I told them I'm using xubuntu, them sent me here...
<Linuxica> is there any Xubuntu guru here?
<Linuxica> leche, do you speak Spanish?
<leche> un poco ;-)
<Linuxica> has encontrado alguna vez ayuda en este canal?
<leche> but not enough, just started...
<leche> wait, this will take a while
<Linuxica> don't worry ;)
<leche> que significa encotrado?
<Linuxica> found help in this channel
<Linuxica> I've never found any
<leche> hmm, yes, one time i found help
<Linuxica> :)
<leche> whats your problem?
<leche> i usually dont read alot here...
<Linuxica> I made an update to gutsy, it was an error
<Linuxica> udev HAL thunar, don't work properly
<leche> hmm, did you remove all "system relevant packages?
<leche> uh, thats bad...
<Linuxica> I made it wit update manager
<leche> it worked for me... i did it twice and no problems
<Linuxica> It was not the first time I did something like that
<Linuxica> the time before every thing was ok
<Linuxica> but this time no icons at the desktop when I plug a removable device
<leche> this could be just a preference
<leche> but im new to xfce....
<Linuxica> my thunar is not compiled with HAK support
<Linuxica> that's the message
<leche> HAK?
<Linuxica> HAL
<leche> i think theres an extra package for thunar
<leche> if you want the file management
<leche> ehm
<Linuxica> Yes I have it
<leche> not file management, drive management
<Linuxica> the problem now is that i can't remove thunar to recompile without remove xface
<leche> thunar-volman or thunar-volman-plugin
<Linuxica> no from synaptic
<Linuxica> yes i have thar
<Linuxica> that
<leche> why cant you remove it?
<Linuxica> because synaptic tells me it has to remove xfce too
<Linuxica> I can try from a terminal but i wanted to ask for som advice here
<soldats> i dont think it will actually remove xfce if you remove thunar, if you still want t ouse thunar just reinstall it
<Linuxica> I made it already
<Linuxica> but it still has not support for HAL
<leche> i think its possible
<leche> well, a reinstall is done in 30 min if all fails...
<leche> ;-)
<Linuxica> a xubuntu reinstall?
<Linuxica> or an xfce?
<soldats> xubuntu
<Linuxica> hmm... from the CD?
<Linuxica> fix the system?
<Linuxica> that way?
<leche> its not the ubuntu way i know
<Linuxica> sorry I don't understand.
<Linuxica> a new installation?
<Linuxica> format the HD, etc?
<Linuxica> Thank for the help :)
<Linuxica> I¡ll try with apt-get first, if that fails, I'll re-install the xubuntu.
<Linuxica> bye
<Linuxica> :)
<leche> bye
<zoredache> I have a tricky question...  You know when the kernel is booting you provide it a root device (ie root=/dev/sda1).  Can you give point the kernel to boot to use a subfolder, via chroot, on that device?
<mikubuntu> on google earth i keep getting a message to update my graphic  card driver.  on this page in the ubuntu docs, it says to look into the restricted drivers, but the only thing listed in my restricted drivers folder is hal ... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=482611   anybody know how i might update ati rage mobility driver?
<soldats> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<soldats> err
<soldats> !ati > mikubuntu
<mikubuntu> ty
<soldats> np
<Name141> How would I setup a dual boot with windows xp
<soldats> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<jkonami> hey guys - is it normal for the installer/live cd (7.10) to boot into a shell prompt when you choose to install?
<Name141> soldats: I see that Xubuntu will try to repartition my HD itself, rather than I need to partition it myself ?
<Name141> like in the 'old days' ?
<Name141> Installing windows first, then the linux, etc..
<soldats> yes
<soldats> ypou need to partition it yourself i think
<Name141> ok, I have the dell resource parition also I don't need deleted
<soldats> well if you read through those pages it should tell you how to do it, i believe you need to install winblows and when you do the linux partition it will partition it for you, or you can partition it yourself with gparted or another tool
<jkonami> I'm downloading the alternatve install cd, though I'm still not sure why I'm dropped off at a prompt for the regular install cd - if anyone has a comment about that, it might be helpful :)
<soldats> if it goes to a prompt type install
<jkonami> It's just the first install option on the list.
<graelb> Hi there
<graelb> Does anyone know of a program that does the same thing that winscp does for linux?
<haxality> hi
<haxality> I'm running eeeXubuntu on my Asus eee, and seeing as how there is practically no place for support of it specifically, I came here to ask my question
<haxality> basically, I want to bind a script to be run as root to 2 of the hotkeys on the keyboard
<haxality> I have no idea how to do so
<haxality> mainly because of the root-ness
<haxality> anyone know what to do?
<Catoptromancy> = (
<Catoptromancy> how long does it take to install update-manager-core
<Catoptromancy> seems like it freezes there everytime
<Catoptromancy> excellent
<Catoptromancy> fastest ubuntu ever
<Catoptromancy> xubuntu alt installer in, console
<Catoptromancy> apt-get twm
<Catoptromancy> ill call it tubuntu!
<Catoptromancy> no gtk or kde
<Catoptromancy> heh
<soldats> what win manager is twm
<Catoptromancy> I call it tiny window manager
<Catoptromancy> basic to the extreme
<Catoptromancy> but it runs all apps
<soldats> is it real
<Catoptromancy> yes
<Catoptromancy> i run it on freebsd
<soldats> cool is there a home page
<Catoptromancy> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tom's_Window_Manager
<soldats> ahh also have you heard of dwm
<Catoptromancy> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/a1/Twm.png
<Catoptromancy> you can make it look alot nicer than that
<Catoptromancy> can find already made custom  .twmrc   cfgs
<Catoptromancy> with screenshots    =)
<Catoptromancy> this ?
<Catoptromancy> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desktop_Window_Manager
<soldats> no
<soldats> one sec
<haxality> why not just use ratpoison and avoid the mouse, while you're at it :P
<Catoptromancy> dillo + abiword + prboom + irssi
<Catoptromancy> on 400 mhz
<Catoptromancy> runs fast
<Catoptromancy> with twm
<soldats> http://www.suckless.org/wiki/dwm
<soldats> twm looks really cool though
<soldats> i love simple looking stuff
<soldats> gnome and xfce are too "pretty"
<XinFei>  whats the thing u type in terminal to shut down all firefox programs.. it its already running but i closed it like 5min ago
<soldats> but i do still love E16
<Catoptromancy> cool
<Catoptromancy> twm is standard Xorg
<XinFei> any ideas..
<Catoptromancy> even if you dont install it, you probably have it
<soldats> XinFei, "pgrep firefox" and then "kill PID" where PID is the second number listed
<Catoptromancy> XinFei,   killall firefox-bin
<soldats> yuh or that ^^
<XinFei> thank you
<XinFei> it says no process killed
<XinFei> when i type killall firefox-bin
<Catoptromancy> ps -a|grep fire
<XinFei> wait
<XinFei> nvm it works
<XinFei> >_>
<Catoptromancy> heh
<soldats> Catoptromancy, really i did not know it was standard, where would i look to see if its there
<XinFei> thx for helping out the newb
<Catoptromancy> /etc/X11/
<soldats> np
<soldats> Catoptromancy, lol brain fart, figures i should look thar
<Catoptromancy> stanard = MOST distros  have it laying around somewhere
<haxality> hey
<haxality> another question
<haxality> how do I control what starts up with xubuntu on a basic level
<haxality> synaptic keeps running on boot
<soldats> Catoptromancy, did you see the dwm page
<Catoptromancy> ya looks cool
<haxality> autostarted programs doesn't have anything
<soldats> Catoptromancy, i really like tinkering with window managers so it seems to fit my needs
<Catoptromancy> ya theres a really good page
<Catoptromancy> you can adjust everything
<Catoptromancy> menu option = edit one line in a cfg
<Catoptromancy> its actually commented on how to do it in the cfg
<Catoptromancy> $locate twm
<Catoptromancy> dont know if ubuntu installs it
<Catoptromancy> It came with Fedora, FreeBSD and Slackware
<soldats> ahh
<haxality> anyone?
<soldats> i wonder if arch has it
<Catoptromancy> haxality, inits
<Catoptromancy> probabl6
<soldats> rclocal
<haxality> ahh
<soldats> oh wait oops
<haxality> where can I find the config files for these things?
<haxality> /etc/init.d?
<Catoptromancy> <haxality> synaptic keeps running on boot
<Catoptromancy> are you really sure you want to turn that off?
<haxality> well, not on boot
<haxality> but on xfce login
<haxality> and yes, I'm sure I don't want synaptic popping up and eating half the screen every time I login :P
<Catoptromancy> heh k
<Catoptromancy> heh wow, this will be challenging
<Catoptromancy> I dont even have xorg.conf
<haxality> hahaha
<haxality> wow
<haxality> bad time to ask I guess :x
<soldats> Catoptromancy, is it possible to not have xorg.conf
<Catoptromancy> sure
<Catoptromancy> i install command line only
<Catoptromancy> and manually pieces of xorg
<haxality> anything is possible in linux
<Catoptromancy> and twm
<haxality> one of my friends was running arch w/ ratpoison with the entire WM coded in perl scripts
<haxality> no xorg anywhere
<soldats> oh yea well i didnt realize you only had twm
<nanbudh> to install NetGear WG311 wifi adapter card on xubuntu box do i have to install the software BEFORE putting the card on the motherboard? The papers accompanying the card say 'run the cd before putting the card in'.Though the CD is for windows only
<soldats> Catoptromancy, well i install cli as well but i always get xfce or gnome to easily navigate around till im used to the distro then boot cli and use screen
<Catoptromancy> im just messing around
<Catoptromancy> got ubuntu in vbox
<Catoptromancy> im learning xorg
<soldats> xorg seems wierd to me
<Catoptromancy> heh
<soldats> i dont know why though
<Catoptromancy> what part of it?>
<Catoptromancy> i think i need to write my own xinitrc
<soldats> maybe since ive only  manually editted it like 3 times but the way its set up is differentt from standard programming languages for some reason i feel more comfortable editing those
<Catoptromancy> its not even programming
<soldats> yea i know
<Catoptromancy> just a fairly basic cfg
<soldats> but i mean i prefer editing scripts and source
<Catoptromancy> need to remember the order perfectly
<soldats> yuh
<Catoptromancy> like X > Startx > Xsession
<Catoptromancy> what each file reads from and adds to
<Catoptromancy> heh I ran startx without an xorg.conf
<Catoptromancy> and it just spammed console with "creating authorites
 * Catoptromancy deleted like 50 of them
<Catoptromancy> and had to reboot to stop it
<soldats> could the startx command be somewhere in the cfg to start twm
<Catoptromancy> ya
<Catoptromancy> i need to fully edit it
<Catoptromancy> its a totally stripped setup
<Catoptromancy> i even had to #ln -sv startx to X
<Catoptromancy> heh
<soldats> lol
<soldats> i probly havent been using linux for nearly as long as you but im still getting more into advance stuff per weekly basis
<soldats> and
<soldats> i dont know why when i do locate twm it says my /var database is more than 8 days old and wont even locate anything
<Catoptromancy> sudo updatedb?
<Catoptromancy> i dont think ubuntu even installs it
<soldats> ah ha
<soldats> well i was just checking for good measure
<Catoptromancy> its a very fast download heh
<soldats> i like the look of it and i might try it out
<Catoptromancy> like 400 kb
<Catoptromancy> for a wm
<soldats> wow
<Catoptromancy> http://xwinman.org/vtwm.php
<Catoptromancy> heh screenshots
<Catoptromancy> and the cfgs used
<Catoptromancy> http://xwinman.org/screenshots/twm-system.gif
<Catoptromancy> thats default
<Catoptromancy> http://xwinman.org/screenshots/twm-thomas.jpg
<soldats> wow the 1st link reminded me of windows 3.1 (the only one i ever liked) just a litte prettier
<Catoptromancy> but once you open a program, the program looks norma;
<Catoptromancy> i had abiword open in freebsd
<Catoptromancy> fullscreen
<Catoptromancy> it looked 95% like it did in xfce
<soldats> nice just like dwm
<soldats> seems the only reason im usong xfce nowadays is because if someone has a problem it easy for me to duplicate it and find a fix for it. its almost the only joy i get in life to help people
<Catoptromancy> heh
<soldats> s/usong/using
<Catoptromancy> gnome is nice, but its not exactly like Xfce
<Catoptromancy> Xfce is like perfect
<soldats> yuh, i thought it was funny that in gnome you caould add shortcuts in the menu to open folders in nautilus but in xfce you cant unless you do a little research cause the menu seems more restricted in editing.
 * soldats drinks too much and cant type
<Catoptromancy> ya Xfce menu is the only thing awkward
<soldats> yea if you add an entry in the menu editor and for command you do exo-open --working-directory %f  /folder/of/your/choice you can open anyfolder you want just like in gnome
<soldats> i thought it was cool eventhough i never use it
<Catoptromancy> haha
<Catoptromancy> got it
<Catoptromancy> cept cfg was blank, so i got no menus or nothing
 * Catoptromancy its all wallpaper and mousepointers
<Catoptromancy> 600 mbs   for my ubuntu install
<Catoptromancy> i could slim it way down though
<Catoptromancy> 100%
<Catoptromancy> = )
<soldats> lol yea a very minimal install of ubuntu would be nice
<Catoptromancy> im working menus
<Catoptromancy> and it loads X so fast,
<soldats> i boot to cli then do startx and xfce seems to load prety fast for being bigger than e16 or fluxbox
<Catoptromancy> this load instantly
<Catoptromancy> 1 sec
<Catoptromancy> in a virutal machine
<Catoptromancy> got xterm+bash  on main menu
<_slvmchn_> fluxbuntu is a 300 mb install cd
<_slvmchn_> very slimmed down
<Catoptromancy> with X?
<Catoptromancy> errnm
<Catoptromancy> nm
<Catoptromancy> heh
<Catoptromancy> ya i installed a bunch of stuff i didnt need
<Catoptromancy> wasnt quite sure
<cellofellow> hello, gang!
<Catoptromancy> rello
<cellofellow> can I rip a CD faster with cdda2wav than cdparanioa without much loss in quality?
<soldats> quality depends on what format you use
<cellofellow> I don't mean the encoded quality, I intend to use LAME MP3, but I mean the WAV quality. Doesn't paranoia have error-correcting stuff?
<soldats> hmm never used it, i has no cd burner. i figure it really doesnt mapper the speed as long as you tell it to burn at the lowest speed and the quality will be good. even if its cli based if the speed is low it will still be good
<soldats> s/mapper/madder
<cellofellow> It's not a burner, it's a ripper.
<cellofellow> Takes forever normally. Currently using abcde which can use both programs.
<cellofellow> There is a speed setting for abcde though.
<soldats> well the slowest speed always makes a better burn or rip
<soldats> maybe 16
<cellofellow> ok
<cellofellow> it was just annoying that it took the same amount of time to rip a CD on my new laptop as on my old creaky desktop.
<soldats> how big is it
<BrokenPipe> Why would the password popup for Administrative Tasks hang for a very long time after entering my password?  It happens on my desktop, but not on my media PC.
<soldats> not sure but it may be a lag if you have a few open processes using lots of memory while tring to do something as root
<soldats> on a slow system
<BrokenPipe> It's a quadcore 2.4Ghz system with 2GB of memory, and nothing really running
<BrokenPipe> it's not slow
<soldats> hmm wierd what command was it (out of curiosity)
<BrokenPipe> the update manager
<BrokenPipe> The dialogue box you get when there are updated packages.
<Catoptromancy> http://img244.imageshack.us/img244/1053/snapshot30ds4.png
<BrokenPipe> But, it happens no matter how I get to the graphical sudo box.
<BrokenPipe> It could just be a root-only settings app.
<soldats> wow ive heard the quadcores werent as fast since nothing is really made for them the dual core is faster but its wierd. is it in the gui for update manager
<soldats> Catoptromancy, ha thats awesome
<Catoptromancy> its tubuntu!
<BrokenPipe> Anyone know how to set ALSA's default sound device?
<soldats> BrokenPipe, that happened to me when i had ubuntu but i did a reboot and it worked fine from then on. i dont want to say a reboot is necessary but "it worked for me".
<Catoptromancy> alsactl
<Catoptromancy> man alsactl
<BrokenPipe> do I have to do that every time I boot up?
<Catoptromancy> no
<Catoptromancy> store saves the current driver state for the selected soundcard to  the
<Catoptromancy>        configuration file.
<soldats> well after the reboot i did it always worked fine with no problems, also i wonder if your internet connectivity may have something to do with it?
<BrokenPipe> soldats... it's happened since I installed, after many updates, and many reboots
<BrokenPipe> Catoptromancy, that doesn't set the default
<Catoptromancy> its saves current settings
<soldats> i think it was because my router went out and after the root passwrod it hung since after the password it wanted the internet to download
<Catoptromancy> its make your settings right now default
<BrokenPipe> ...
<Catoptromancy> alsamixer them right
<Catoptromancy> them alsactl store
<Catoptromancy> and makes them default
<BrokenPipe> no
<BrokenPipe> it doesn't
<BrokenPipe> I need to change the default *device*
<Catoptromancy> oh heh
<BrokenPipe> not the configuration of the devices
<soldats> are you wireless
<BrokenPipe> no
<soldats> well the only thing i can think of in my frame of mind is a bad connection to the intertubes
<soldats> it may hang if it cant read the connecton status
<BrokenPipe> man, ubuntuforums.org search sucks
<BrokenPipe> this sound thing is really bugging me
<BrokenPipe> I can't seem to put the volume control module on my panel either
<soldats> with alsa you should go to the gui for sound devices and select alsa
<BrokenPipe> xfce4-mixer just seems plain broken
<soldats> hmm i wonder why
<soldats> i use it, what distro are you using
<Pat985> hey guys I am having some xubuntu trouble...
<BrokenPipe> why would I come to #xubuntu if I wasn't running it?
<soldats> cause xubuntu runs xfce by default
<Pat985> I just installed xubunti to my notebook, everything installed fine. After the restart I got the grub screen, then my screen went black for about ten minutes but the harddrive light was still blinking
<Pat985> after about ten minutes my screen turned back on but all I have now is a blank screen and an X mouse cursor
<soldats> did you have a promt
<Pat985> no
<soldats> hmm it may be a graphics card problem
<Pat985> I had kubuntu installed once and had a boot splash problem
<Pat985> where the boot splash wouldnt appear
<Pat985> could it be related?
<Pat985> I had xubuntu 6.04 installed before upgrading to 7.10 and it worked fine
<Pat985> it was after upgrading to 7.10 through the update manager when this happened
<soldats> well if you have a promt type "startx" and see if it works, if its an upgrade problem id suggest getting the livecd and doing a fresh install and if that doesnt work either look to the forums of file a bug report
<Pat985> ok
<Pat985> ok weird...
<Pat985> it works now!!!
<Pat985> hrmm ok maybe not...
<Pat985> sorry :)
<soldats> wow what did you do
<Pat985> well I got a boot splash for a second that time after a restart
<Pat985> now its back to black
<Pat985> dont think its a video problem
<Pat985> maybe a faulty install then...
<soldats> its a possibility
<Pat985> I will take your advice and download the newest live cd
<soldats> make sure you install everything you need for running the gui
<soldats> yuh the 7.10 is best for now
<Pat985> well I installed 7.10 through the update manager
<Pat985> but I was also doing some other things
<Pat985> cpu and net intensive stuff
<soldats> if possible make sure you have xubuntu-desktop clicked for install and xorg-x11 checked for install if you do it again
<Pat985> maybe a packet got lost and corrupted everything
<soldats> yea maybe
<Pat985> if all else fails I will just install the xubuntu GUI through ubuntu and run it that way
<soldats> usually if it gets lost it gets it again but its a possibility, maybe just try to get the newest livecd
<Pat985> I will
<soldats> the xubuntu livecd is the fastest in my opinion
<soldats> took me about 30 minutes
<soldats> full install
<Pat985> yeah
<Pat985> Im such a linux noob
<soldats> well usually youll get a cli terminal if your X for some reason doent start but i really dont know why you dont
<Pat985> its some kind of boot error or something
<Pat985> I got the grub screen
<soldats> but have you tried the recovery mode and looked in the /var/logs for X and seen what happened
<Pat985> then the xubuntu screen for a few seconds
<Pat985> then my monitor turned completely off
<Pat985> after about 10 minutes it cuts back on but still like its in sleep mode
<Pat985> and I get a cursor icon that I can move around
<Pat985> and my HD light is blinking
<soldats> can you type anything
<Pat985> nope
<soldats> wierd
<soldats> i always hear that as a graphics card problem
<Pat985> well the mouse cursor is on the screen
<Pat985> and I have never had any graphical problem with any other ubuntu distro
<Pat985> Kubuntu or Ubuntu
<soldats> well id suggest the newest livecd and install from there and see if its better
<Pat985> or the previous version of xubuntu
<Pat985> yeah I will
<Pat985> atleast the wireless worked :)
<soldats> well sometimes if the wrong card driver is installed it wont work and you have to be in the gui to get the restricted drivers for it
<soldats> yea seems everyone is having problems with wireless thesedays
<Pat985> my notebook has an integrated ATI card
<evil_tech> nope
<evil_tech> having problems with IDE controller
<evil_tech> :)
<Pat985> I have 3 computers, a Mac, a Toshiba Notebook, and some cheap local made Windows PC. THe only one I have ever had wireless work with is the notebook
<penos> gggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggunit
<penos> ?
<Pat985> uhh what?
<Pat985> oh well I am heading to bed
<Pat985> thanks for the help soldats
<soldats> np
<Pat985> I will download a new livecd tommorrow and see how that goes
<Pat985> nite
<soldats> ill be on tomorrow if you need help
<Pat985> ok
<Pat985> take care
<soldats> nite
<soldats> :P you too
<evil_tech> anyone know if an IT8212 IDE controller is supported as a boot device?
<neeto> I have a mouse with forward and back buttons that don't work natively on xubuntu. What do I need to make them work?
<soldats> well youll probly have to edit the xorg.cong file but i dont really know a lot about the mouse. id suggest either google "mouse buttons in xorg" or try #ubuntu if you get no answer in here sionce its usually slow here
<soldats> i guess you could man xorg and try to figure it out
<soldats> err not sure if "xev" in termial may help with mouse click commands
<neeto> alright thanks
<neeto> I'll check it out
<neeto> I heard there is another app that I can use, maybe called ncursor or something
<neeto> It might be obsolete though
<soldats> well the xorg.conf can be used for mapping the mouse buttons that arent used but i dont recall the page its on, im a little too tipsy to remember. if you have no luck ill look into it tomorrow and try to let you know. i did some mapping for mouse emulation but i dont recall the page for it. maybe try asking in #ubuntu since more people populate there :|
<neeto> alrigt
<neeto> thanks for your help
<hysteria-spi> I am a newbe to ubuntu. Running 7.10. Any tricks that make it cool
<PeckaH> compiz-fusion
<xubnik> Hello guys! - I don't have a printer, but I wanna print a pdf-file. How could I do this? Which packets do I have to install?
<predaeus> xubnik, cups-pdf I think
<manchicken> I still can't figure out how to get applications to stay on their assigned desktop if they're called from another desktop.
<manchicken> This is irritating.
<mosno> how can i add an item to the panel FROM the menu, eg. Terminal?
<mosno> joeyjones: yea i know, i know. well, it was the first half-decent distro to support this hardware, so...
<mosno> crap
<TheSheep> mosno: create a launcher and drag an item from /usr/share/applications to the list in the launcher
<TheSheep> mosno: and please don't swear
<mosno> TheSheep: thanks, got help over in #xfce
<mosno> TheSheep: ok
<vidd> how do you change the universal font size?
<vidd> i did a clean install and everything is so tiny
<vidd> I even set resolution to 800x600 and its STILL too small to read
<totalwormface> vidd: you should change your DPI in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<totalwormface> let me search for something :}
<vidd> ty
<vidd> i will be afk but ill be back soon
<totalwormface> vidd: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=623036&highlight=displaysize+xorg+small+font
<totalwormface> :]
<totalwormface> or search for 'displaysize + xorg.conf and font'
<vidd> ty totalwormface
<totalwormface> np :]
<vidd> i seem to be better ty
<Turno> howdy xubuntu
<Turno> i should be installing tonight ;)
<Turno> can i get a slimmer installation by using the alternate cd?
<Turno> I basically don't want to install any x programs at all
<TheSheep> yes, you can install a commandline system only
<Turno> well, i do want x windows
<Turno> but i'm torn as to whether or not i should even install a window manager
<TheSheep> you can install it later
<Turno> *grin*
<Turno> that sounds about like what i'm looking for
<Turno> i'm re-setting up my home server
<TheSheep> out of curiosity, any particular reason for not wanting gui
<Turno> its being designed to only run one program on its display
<Turno> not really designed... set up
<Turno> elisa media center
<Turno> I don't want to use vnc for administration
<Turno> i want to be forced to use ssh and web interfaces
<TheSheep> but it's not like you don't have access to the commandline anymore...
<Turno> so i don't really need a window manager or other x programs
<TheSheep> ah, so it's about forcing yourself
<TheSheep> I see
<Turno> I may do a vanilla xubuntu install
<Turno> i don't think there will be much of a performance difference running xfce underneath my media center
<Martz> P3 650 w/ 128MB RAM good enough specs for xubuntu? My friend has installed it, took 5 hours and he says performance is very poor. Any ideas?
<TheSheep> low ram
<TheSheep> you can disable unused services, maybe use lower resoultion/color depth t save some ram
<TheSheep> also, don't start gnome services (it can be displaed in settings->sessions)
<TheSheep> disabled
<stmartin> hi
<stmartin> I have one big problem
<stmartin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=661770
<stmartin> please help!
<Martz> TheSheep: thanks
<TheSheep> stmartin: did you set up your dns server?
<stmartin> I just choose DHCP
<stmartin> how to do it?
<Turno> hey, if something is packaged for ubuntu gutsy, can i usually install it onto xubuntu?
<totalwormface> Turno: always
<TheSheep> stmartin: check system->network
<TheSheep> stmartin: second tab
<stmartin> what should be there?
<Turno> good good
<TheSheep> sparrw: an ip address of your dns server
<TheSheep> sparrw: sorry
<Turno> yo thesheep
<Turno> nevermind, actually
<stmartin> Hi! Why I have double ubuntu's when I boot ?
<totalwormface> stmartin: what do you mean? more options in grub?
<totalwormface> and if so, is there only a ubuntu duplicate saying save mode or something, or just another kernel?
<totalwormface> you can remove old kernels and more stuff with 'sudo apt-get autoremove'
<El3cTr0n> hi
<El3cTr0n> please help me! what is the default text editor for xubuntu?
<Venin-> is there a channel specifically for eeexubuntu?
<TheSheep> El3cTr0n: mousepad
<El3cTr0n> thjx
<evil_tech> anyone have xubuntu booting off a IT8212 ide raid controller
<evil_tech> ?
<rokra> Hello
<rokra> is the 3D is working fine on xubuntu 7.10? I have some problem to active it. However on Ubuntu it s working properly
<evil_tech> rokra: it can be made to work but its not as easy as in ubuntu
<evil_tech> anyone have xubuntu running on an IT8212 ide raid controller (either as raid or not)
<evil_tech> ?
<evil_tech> anyone have xubuntu running on an IT8212 ide raid controller  (either as raid or not)
 * Pete-the-Geek is away: I'm busy or not here
<evil_tech> anyone have xubuntu running on an IT8212 ide raid controller  (either as raid or not)
<rikkimaru> I'm trying to install xubuntu, and when I use the "Guided" Partition method, during installation I get the error "The ext3 file system creation in partition #1 of SCSI(0,0,0) (sda) failed.  How do i fix thi?
<evil_tech> try setting up the partitions manually?
<rikkimaru> evil_tech, hmm... i left 10 gigs unused and it seems to be working now..
<rikkimaru> evil_tech, now i get "The attempt to mount a file system with type swap in SCSI1 (0,0,0), partition #2 (sda) at none failed."
<evil_tech> sounds like a bad disc
<rikkimaru> evil_tech, seemed to be working fine with the OS I was using before this
<evil_tech> hmm
<rikkimaru> i'll try rebooting :D
<march> goodnight :)
<rikkimaru> evil_tech, heh, that seems to have worked
<evil_tech> anyone have xubuntu running on an IT8212 ide raid controller  (either as raid or not)
<rotman> Hi.. I'm running xubuntu on a pretty old and slow laptop, and I was wondering how I can stop the update-notifier from being started every time I log on
<TheSheep> evil_tech: you could try asking on #ubuntu (they are same under the hood) or on forums
<TheSheep> rotman: settings->autostarted applications
<rotman> hmm.. that actually sounds too logical to have overlooked... thanks a lot! :D
#xubuntu 2008-01-09
<evil_tech> blarg
<evil_tech> its a mystery
<evil_tech> could someone point me to a link that explains how to pass kernel and module parameters
<newUser> is there someone who can help me
<newUser> i need to install xubuntu in PC a for PC b
<zoredache> sorry?
<newUser> i have a laptop without cd-rom and no floppy and no lan / internet
<newUser> so i take the harddrive and install xubuntu on my pc
<newUser> and the move the disk again to my laptop
<newUser> is it possible
<zoredache> yes, it is possible
<newUser> is there any special trick that need to be done ?
<iCEifer> hello, how can I get the xfce-dusk theme to work with Ubuntu? can I download it?
<zoredache> disconnect the hard drive that is actually in your desktop computer so the laptop drive will be the only drive
<newUser> hmm thnk :)
<zoredache> make sure you install, or at least download everything you will need
<zoredache> installing software without a network connection really won't work well.  Make sure your laptop will be supported
<zoredache> how old of a laptop are you talking about anyway?  does it have usb ports?
<newUser> with xubuntu i hope i got pcmcia working then connect internet
<newUser> its fujitsu b2620 with broken lan
<newUser> thank you zoredache
<|Quest|> anyone happen to know how to passively decrypt ssl packets from a mitm?
<zoredache> it isn't possible unless you can insert a ca certificate on the clients
<zoredache> or the clients are dumb enough to ignore the browser warnings telling them the certificates are crap
<|Quest|> zoredache talking to me?
 * zoredache nods
<|Quest|> k
<zoredache> what are you trying to do, or do I want to know...
<|Quest|>  i don't understand how it's not possible,it's confusing.how does the browser decrypt it?
<zoredache> here is a video with a metaphor
<zoredache> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ex_ObHVftDg
<|Quest|> zoredache - why can't i inject something in the client side
<zoredache> what do you mean why can't you inject something client side?
<zoredache> I told you.  If you could get the client to install a forged CA certificate then you could intercept things.  But that isn't something that is very easy to do
<la_loOse> hi
<alex_> i installed xubuntu-desktop, and it made my titlebars disappear in gnome, can anyone tell me why?
<gunashekar> hi
<march> tschüss
<gerro> hello
<gerro> bleh laptop troubles but I'm back
<gerro> think the thing is overheating or something
<gerro> anyway I read this article about conky and other system monitors I ws wondering what this statement meant " Conky is very flexible and very configurable but because it's defaultly in the root window makes it unsympathic."
<stmartin> Hi! I wanna ask you how to safely plug-out flash memory on xubuntu?
<gerro> stmartin: when you see the icon on your desktop right click it and choose unmount
<stmartin> ok, thanks
<gerro> otherwise it might still be writing stuff
<stmartin> and how to see my files on my win xp drives (c: and d:), I have dual boot
<gerro> it should be displayed already.. isn't it?
<stmartin> no
<gerro> if its not you'd have to add its configuration into /etc/fstab
<gerro> it might already be there but commented out so you don't accidentally trash your windows drive not knowing what it is
<stmartin> I receive this error
<stmartin> error: device /dev/sda5 is not removable
<stmartin> error: could not execute pmount
<gerro> sda5 is which device now?
<gerro> df -H to see a listing of them
<stmartin> I used diskmounter script
<stmartin> and it worked
<stmartin> thanks for the help, anyway
<gerro> alright is it permanently added into /etc/fstab though?
<gerro> otherwise you'll have to redo it at every boot
<stmartin> It said that they are permanently added
<stmartin> but they are read-only
<stmartin> how can I paste something in them?
<gerro> yeah to change that you have to edit it yourself
<gerro> ntfs support has come a long way since then
<gerro> hmm might not be a good idea giving user access to that drive though
<gerro> can't you still write to it as root?
<gerro> gabkdlly: yo
<gabkdlly> greetings
<sigma_123> why does xubuntu not have a battery manager for laptops?
<sigma_123> in the taskbar like how kde and gnome do
<gerro> it does
<gerro> right click and choose add new item
<gerro> scroll down the list to battery
<sigma_123> ah i see. il try that after its finished installing
<sigma_123> thanks
<sigma_123> i also noticed that the shutdown shortcut on the main menu does not work. why is this?
<gerro> try applications > settings > sessions and startup all things pertaining to that should be there
<sigma_123> im refering to gutsy gibbon
<gerro> yeah of course
<sigma_123> ok but when you click the menu shortcut it goes nowhere. but the button in the taskbar gives the shutdown options
<Usuario> hello, a question, it is possible to install eeexubuntu from a sd card, in my eeepc ??
<gerro> eeexubuntu??
<Usuario> yes, a modified xubuntu version for the eeepc
<gerro> its possible to install systems from sd card.. but not usually done
<gerro> probably best to use a flash drive
<Usuario> yes thats true, but i have actually the eeepc, a sd card, a pc and the netinst cd
<gerro> no clue, you tried checking the forum? if nothing there might want to make a post
<Usuario> so wanted to know if it was possible.... althrought i have to buy a flash memory
<gerro> can probably just borrow someones if you know of someone
<gerro> just be sure to remove the boot flag when your done might cause them troubles
<Usuario> okay! thanks
<stmartin> gerro can u help me?
<stmartin> I still can't find the ntfs-config package
<gerro> ntfs-config package?
<stmartin> yes
<stmartin> I have 6.06 LST Dapper
<stmartin> how can I make read-write
<gerro> I'm sorry not experienced in handling that version dual booted
<gerro> like i've said you have to edit /etc/fstab
<gerro> should be a howto on the ubuntu site
<gerro> http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html
<gerro> oh also leave a space at the bottom of that file
<stmartin> gerro, by your opinion, what should I do?
<stmartin> How to remove Local Disk and sda1 from Desktop?
<TheSheep> stmartin: settings->desktop settings->behavior->show filesystems
<Ryuki> question.
<Ryuki> how do I update the STV0680 driver for my Xubuntu?
<Ryuki> Hmm...
<Ryuki> I'm trying to figure out why my webcam won't work on kopete, but works fine in Camorama and other programs
<Ryuki> hello?
<Ryuki> I figured it out
<Ryuki> http://pastebin.com/m4df555a2
<Ryuki> anybody?
<benz_> anyone is also having problems accessing logs.ubuntu-eu.org?
<martinZGR> hello, i'm on xubuntu 7.10... do you know anything about charging devices from USB? i didn't try it by now cause first i want to discharge it and then fully charge - but i've heard that sometimes due to power saving settings charging does not defaultly work
<PeckaH> well, at least my mp3-player is charged
<martinZGR> ok,thanks:) hope my will work too:)
<darkk^> what web-browser, IM client and office tools are used in xubuntu ?
<darkk^> or redirect me to right place please, I tried to find software list at xubuntu website, but found nothing.
<vidd> firefox, pidgin, abi-word, gnumeric spreadsheet
<darkk^> Is it possible to change abi-word/gnumeric to OOo without headache about integration? Is it as simple as "aptitude install ..." ?
<vidd> yep
<vidd> apt-get install [opplication] then (if you want) apt-get remove [other apps]
<darkk^> Ok, happy to hear that, going to try xubuntu on low-mem (256mb) machine. I know, that OOo will be slow there, but abi-word had lots of issues while reading M$ .doc's.
<darkk^> Thank you for this metapackage.
<march> gn8
<stmartin> what is the problem?
<stmartin> I receive this message: W: GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org dapper Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<flox> stmartin: here, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#Menu_Method_for_Adding_Repositories
<flox> or here for Dapper: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<Ryuki> hello.
<soldats> hello
<Ryuki> okay. I have question on STV0689 driver.
<Ryuki> it's a webcam driver, but I tried to figure out how to get it working.
<Ryuki> anybody?
<Ryuki> wow really quiet.
<castrox> guys.. just installed xubuntu on an old laptop.. everything works fine for me except the graphics.. it has a neomagic video card. Seems the installation picked up on this and seemingly installed the driver.. but I cannot "modprobe neomagic" since that module doesn't exist. Any ideas? Shouldn't it exist? xorg.conf has it as a loadable module.
<castrox> of course lsmod doesn't yield any neomagic driver.
<soldats> !neomagic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about neomagic - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<castrox> I'm afraid I've searched the almighty google for quite a while. :-(
<Ryuki> lol me too
<castrox> having problems with neomagic?
<Ryuki> nope
<Ryuki> I jsut have problems with my webcam
<Ryuki> everyone is quiet lol
<soldats> castrox, did yousee this i didnt read it but it yet though http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/x11/xserver-xorg-driver-neomagic
<Ryuki>  http://pastebin.com/m4df555a2 It is my decive name, and I did read the webcam site
<castrox> funny thing I installed xubuntu on an old Dell the other day.. like a week ago.. has Neomagic aswell.. worked fine - loaded the neomagic module and everything.. this IBM laptop didn't get it :-\
<castrox> soldats, checking
<castrox> soldats, yeah it's installed in fact. Weird huh.. it only installs a *.so file - and not a *.ko. Don't know what I'm supposed to do with that. Any idea?
<soldats>  .so is the for nameserver for somolia i thought
<castrox> searching the system for neomagic only turns up some uninteresting man pages and the exact files listed in the repos.. which includes a *.so file.
<soldats> hmm wierd
<soldats> maybe try looking for all the packages on the other laptop and see what the other doesnt have and install the missing ones
<castrox> soldats, don't have it at home right now.. :{
<castrox> checking if anyone had this problem on #ubuntu, thanks for helping soldats
<methods[laptop]> i installed xubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop together but when my system loads i see the xfce boot image i would like ubuntu to my dominant desktop... how do i change this ?
<soldats> np sorry i havent ever dealt with neomagic so im not too sure
<castrox> methods[laptop], you mean at the boot? system startup? or the login manager or what?
<Ryuki> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<methods[laptop]> at boot
<methods[laptop]> i see xubuntu
<castrox> methods[laptop], because you've installed xubuntu, correct? And you have another installation with ubuntu or?
<methods[laptop]> xubuntu was my cd install... and i used apt-get to install ubuntu-desktop
<soldats> xubuntu is ubuntu with xfce so naturally xfce will be the dominant boot image
<soldats> ubuntu desktop basically installes gnome and nautilus i believe but youll have to make the default boot to gnome for a different image i believe but im not sure how to do it i havent used ubuntu gnome in a long time
#xubuntu 2008-01-10
<castrox> soldats, hah... okay.. default settings was 24 bits of graphics.. changed to 16 bits.. now it's a lot more tolerable. Seems xorg must be loading neomagic dynamically (as the .so suggests..). I have no idea really.. seems to me it SHOULD show in lsmod but doesn't..
<soldats> ahh yea the bit has a lot to do with it, i totally spaced it. even my desktop wont run with 24 bit i had to switch to 16 bit
<castrox> well i guess you'd need to replace some binary file holding the graphics used at boot..
<Ryuki> g2g
<soldats> true that should work
<soldats> brb, band practice
<castrox> heading for bed.. thanks again
<aro> it seems like 7.10 is a lot slower to boot / use than 7.04
<aro> i used to be able to install with normal graphics enabled, now i have to boot the live cd in safe graphics mode
<noonan> anyone around?
<soldats> lemme check
<soldats> i is
<soldats> sorry im in a wierd mood
<evil_tech> ping
<soldats> pong
<evil_tech> this is probably a dumb question but why cant you put /home on a seperate drive?
<The-Kernel> evil_tech you can, and I do it all the time
<The-Kernel> actually I have /home on a separate "machine"
<evil_tech> whenever I've tried it tells me the /home must be located on the same drive
<evil_tech> must have done something wrong
<The-Kernel> weird
<The-Kernel> you're doing it wrong
<evil_tech> probably
<evil_tech> considering the system isnt even booting right now
<evil_tech> must not like my controller card
<evil_tech> which doesnt make sense since the installer could see it
<evil_tech> ok so grub said it was starting up and loading then it dropped to a busybox shell
<evil_tech> after giving this error: Check root= bootarg cat /proc/cmdline or missing modules, devices : cat /proc/modules ls /dev
<evil_tech> Alert! /dev/disk/by-uuid/ does not exitst dropping to a shell
<evil_tech> any idea?
<lizili> help !! when i try to run xfce-terminal,my os willcome to die,and  my xfce-environment will restart itself ,why ?any one can help me .please !
<lizili> anyone use xubuntu ?
<lizili> xubuntu7.10 within chinese environment ~~
<TheSheep> lizili: see bug #91849
<TheSheep> argh
<scizzo-> moin
<returnCode> hallo folks
<returnCode> anyone can suggest me a music player fom ny xubuntu box?
<stmartin> how to play subtitle (.sub file) in movie player?
<pubo> Hi everybody
<pubo> I have a problem with External USB HD + Samba + nautilus combination :(
<pubo> Has anybody worked with it?
<pubo> hello?
<pubo> :9
<pubo> :)
<somerville32> pubo, #ubuntu for help with gnome
<pubo> somerville32, but the samba server is Xubuntu, maybe the problem is on it
<somerville32> For support with Samba, see #ubuntu-server
<somerville32> *Samba Server
<redl> re all
<redl> please give me list of applications which are installed in xubuntu
<evil_tech> sudo apt-cache pkgnames | less
<redl> i don't have it
<evil_tech> dont have what
<redl> xubuntu installed on my pc
<redl> *not
<redl> everfall.com/paste
<redl> if you can
<evil_tech> i'm running ubuntu right now
<evil_tech> not on my xubuntu box
<redl> =\
<redl> one question: what gui frontend for cd/dvd burning is intalled there
<redl> ?
<TheSheep> redl: brasero
<redl> =\
<TheSheep> dapper had xfburn
<evil_tech> xfburn was bad
<TheSheep> evil_tech: there is still no perfect one
<evil_tech> brasero at least kinda works, xfburn would crash my system
<evil_tech> ended up having to use gnomebaker
<redl> but it pulls gnome-libs =\
<TheSheep> redl: but you don't have to have it running all the time
<redl> i don't wanna emerge gnome-libs
<TheSheep> redl: then don't use it on gentoo
<redl> bb
<methods[laptop]> how do i install by category ?
<zoredache> pardon?
<methods[laptop]> like i want to install the entire games section
<zoredache> I am not aware of anyway to do that short of a fairly complex command line
<Spaggy> I installed mythtv and all of its dependencies by a mistake with apt-get install mythtv. Is there any way I can remove all  of the packages that are now dependant on what's already on my system?
<TheSheep> Spaggy: apt-get autoremove
<TheSheep> Spaggy: after you have removed mythtv
<wsguede> hello?
<wsguede> can some one help me?
<wsguede> anyone?
<wsguede> is anyone alive?
<TheSheep> !ask wsguede
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask wsguede - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<TheSheep> !ask | wsguede
<ubotu> wsguede: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<wsguede> ok so I installed xubuntu (via alternate cd because the normal one didn't work for some reason) and at the end of the install it hangs on "gathering install information..." @ 85%... so I figured all is probably ok to boot. I hard booted the computer, and then it loads grub 1.5... now it brings up a cmd prompt type deally and I can't load up xbuntu
<TheSheep> wsguede: it wasn't ok
<TheSheep> wsguede: redo the installation
<wsguede> thesheep: how long does it normally hang on that part?
<TheSheep> wsguede: depends on your processor and ram, it can hang permanently if you have less than 96 mb of ram
<wsguede> it says on the site with the alternate cd all i need is 64 mb to install... but I have 256 mb ram.
<wsguede> thesheep I just need a round about time limit, because I let it sit for like 30 min and nothing happens, this is after I pull out the cd because it makes me
<TheSheep> weird
<TheSheep> is there any message before the command prompt?
<TheSheep> except for the "no job control" one
<wsguede> there is no "no job control" msg
<wsguede> it says
<wsguede> [ Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported. For the first word, TAB ... blah blah about the use of the tab button...]
<TheSheep> wsguede: and before that?
<wsguede> loading grub...
<TheSheep> wsguede: this is an emergency shell that's packed together with the kernel, it means basically that kernel failed to mount the root filesystem for some reason
<TheSheep> wsguede: you can see some more messgaes by switching to a different console, with alt+f1, f2, etc.
<wsguede> thesheep ???
<TheSheep> wsguede: ah, sorry, that's after it boots
<TheSheep> wsguede: not if it failed at this stage
<TheSheep> wsguede: did you use any boot options to boot the alternate cd, or did you just press eneter?
<wsguede> what do you mean?
<TheSheep> wsguede: did you have to press f6 and add any boot options for the kernel, or did it just boot out of the box?
<wsguede> box
<wsguede> do you type my name every time? or is there a short cut to type to the last person you typed to?
<TheSheep> few first letters and then TAB
<wsguede> TheSheep: o ok
<wsguede> I like that
<TheSheep> wsguede: you can try and see if 'repairing grub' will help
<TheSheep> !grub | wsguede
<ubotu> wsguede: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<TheSheep> wsguede: there is an option for that on the alternate cd
<wsguede> TheSheep: yeah, I tried that the first time I installed it and this happen to me... didn't help much
<TheSheep> then I'm out of ideas, sorry
<wsguede> TheSheep: its ok
<whyking_> hi
<whyking_> I have a pdf here and evince tells me
<whyking_> Error: Couldn't create temporary font file
<whyking_> some font thing failed
<whyking_> pretty specific, huh?
<whyking_> what font package could I install to make that go away?
<whyking_> i can read it on my other xubuntu machine just fine
<zoredache> the message seems to suggest that it is trying to create a file, not find something you already have
<zoredache> is your disk full, do you have rights to /tmp,
<Turno> how do i completely disable the screensaver/monitor powerdown?
<Turno> I'm installed on a media pc and theres no kb/mouse, only a remote control
<haxality> hi all
<haxality> I was wondering how to enable XGL and compiz in Xubuntu 7.10
<TheSheep> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<haxality> thank you, even though I should have guessed that :)
<TheSheep> haxality: they are better specialists :)
<turno> sorry if i missed a response to my question
<TheSheep> turno: nobody responded, sorry
<TheSheep> turno: maybe try looking on the forums or the wiki
<TheSheep> turno: or ask at some other time
<turno> does xubuntu have a power management configurator?
<TheSheep> turno: there is settings->setting manager->screensaver...
<TheSheep> turno: or just run gnome-screensaver-preferences
<turno> i'm installing gnome-power-manager
<turno> if it does what i'm looking for, i'm really surprised its not included by default
<turno> well it doesn't seem to run
<turno> maybe if i just stop acpid
<turno> still no luck... i'll post it in here if i find a solution to my problem
<soldats> turno, so are you trying to make your monitor not power off after 10 minutes
<turno> mm hmm
<turno> cause i use it for watching videos on my tv
<soldats> i take "mm hmm" as a yes
<turno> yes
<soldats> ok well i have a simple fix
<turno> go ahead please
<turno> i've disabled dpms in my bios, turned power management to never in xfce, disabled the screensaver...
<soldats> open /etc/X11/xorg.conf and pastebin it and ill add some lines to it and explain them if you need me to
<soldats> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<soldats> can you do it
<turno> http://pastebin.com/d6088c8ff
<turno> sorry, i was off googling pastebin ;)
<soldats> http://pastebin.com/d2b3875e7
<turno> i see the serverflags you added
<soldats> the section for "Section ServerFlags" i added some options and other stuff
<soldats> add the section exactly as i put it or i guess you cpoy paste the whole thing
<soldats> s/cpoy/copy
<soldats> the tabs/spaces need to be aligned
<turno> i have agood  feeling about this
<turno> i just loaded it up and am rebooting now
<soldats> dont worry i had the same problem
<soldats> ok
<soldats> when doing this your screen will never turn off though
<soldats> you can solve it by hitting the power switch
<soldats> or
<soldats> xset dpms force off in a terminal
<turno> i don't want it to ever turn off
<turno> its hooked to a tv
<soldats> ok
<turno> anything less than 3 hours would interfere with movie watching
<soldats> well to test dont move the mouse or touch a key for about 12 minutes and let me know
<turno> i've put together a pretty swanky little media pc now
<turno> will do
<turno> its in the next room anyway, all i have to do is not vnc into it
<soldats> well i meant for at night when its not in use its nice to power down the monitor so "xset dpms force off" in a terminal will turn it off then any mouse movement or keytouch will bring it back up
<turno> its a traditional tube tv
<turno> connected with composite cable
<turno> so the best it could do would be to blank it anyway
<soldats> ok well just let me know if it works
<soldats> i tried to get to you right before you left
<turno> sorry
<turno> i don't know why i kept closing the window
<turno> if this works, it should really be on a menu somewhere
<soldats> yuh true but i guess its the joy of learning. it would be nice if it was implemented as an option but timkering is fun as well
<turno> so far so good!
#xubuntu 2008-01-11
<turno> soldats: that worked, thank you
<soldats> awesome
<soldats> im glad
<turno> thats a really difficult factory setting
<soldats> im thinking of asking to have it implemented as a clickable feature for hardy
<Kniggit> hi
<soldats> hello
<Kniggit> just installed 7.10
<Kniggit> so far so good
<soldats> cool
<Kniggit> I'm still downloading system updates, just installed restricted nvidia driver
<Kniggit> hopefully then I can run at the monitor's native res
<soldats> yuh
<JohnnyNoBueno> I'm a total n00b.  Anyone have any ideas on getting an SIIG scsi controller to work on a fresh install of 7.10?
<wsguede> hey I am installing xubuntu via alternate cd
<wsguede> and its stuck at gathering information for the install report
<wsguede> how long does it normally take to finish
<wsguede> ?
<wsguede> anything
<soldats> did you run the md5 on the cd
<wsguede> if it did it on its own then yeah, but I didn't go out of my way to do it
<wsguede> I ran the alternate cd step by step as it gave me
<soldats> !md5
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<soldats> also make sure you have a good connection to the internet if your doing with internet as well
<wsguede> what do you mean doing it with the internet? and by md5 do you mean check to see if the cd is good? because I did do that a little be ago, and the cd has no faults
<soldats> ok is it an internet install
<wsguede> no
<wsguede> I am using the cd
<wsguede> I have the internet connected to it
<wsguede> the install is done, its just hanging on gathering info about the install... the cd has been taken out
<soldats> maybe you should have left the cd in until it tells you to take it out
<wsguede> it did
<wsguede> infact
<wsguede> it shot out the cd
<wsguede> and was all like
<wsguede> get this shit outta here
<soldats> im really not so sure since i havent experimented with the alternate cd yet
<soldats> lol
<wsguede> hmm
<soldats> did you try a rebot
<wsguede> I did before
<soldats> s/rebot/reboot
<wsguede> this is like the 400th time I have installed this thing
<wsguede> it hangs here for a while
<wsguede> and so I figured that it was ok to hard boot
<wsguede> so I did
<soldats> is it possible to try the livecd
<wsguede> and it brought up grub 1.5
<wsguede> I will get to that
<wsguede> so grub 1.5
<wsguede> is like a cmd prompt
<wsguede> ok
<wsguede> so the live cd
<wsguede> I dled it twice (torrent)
<wsguede> and both cds didn't work
<wsguede> it goes to the screen where it asks to install or less grafix... blah blah
<wsguede> then I hit install / try
<wsguede> and then it goes blank
<soldats> hmm strange
<wsguede> it looks like it loads but it doesn't I guess
<wsguede> like the monitor is off
<soldats> on the alternate cd doest it drop to a cmd
<wsguede> when?
<wsguede> when I put it in
<wsguede> it goes to the same type of screen as the life cd... but instead of try/install, it says install via text mode or something
<soldats> after reboot or install
<wsguede> after this
<wsguede> after where I am now
<wsguede> if I hard boot it it goes to something like a cmd
<wsguede> it says loading grub 1.5
<soldats> ok well at the cmd type startx
<wsguede> that's not one of the choices it give me (if I can remember right
<soldats> it doesnt tell you to log in either
<wsguede> I don't want to hard boot it right now just in case
<wsguede> no
<wsguede> no login
<wsguede> just some cmd
<soldats> hmm, another suggestion would be to install in textmode cause the gui still has problems i believe
<wsguede> like a grub cmd
<wsguede> yeah that's what the alternate cd is
<wsguede> all text mode
<soldats> hmm see i havent used it yet. i probly should so ill be more fluent in its problems
<soldats> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<wsguede> if I install 6.06 can I upgrade to to 7.1
<soldats> yes
<soldats> sudo apt-get update
<wsguede> I might end up doing that
<soldats> its worth a shot but suggest looking into the forums for similar problems or the pages ubotu spewed out
<wsguede> where are those?
<soldats> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<soldats> maybe common problem on installs page
<wsguede> nope
<wsguede> looked there
<soldats> hmm damn
<soldats> !forums
<ubotu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<soldats> i wish i could help more but id have to look at it
<wsguede> at the screen?
<soldats> err be in front of it
<wsguede> haha litterally the only thing on the screen right now is a bar stuck at 85% saying
<wsguede> Gathering information for installation report
<soldats> wierd ive never heard of that happening yet
<wsguede> yeah the forums dong help much either
<wsguede> some guy had this kind of problem with reg ubuntu, no one answered him
<soldats> hmm shitty
<wsguede> yeah
<wsguede> I have burned like 4-5 cds just for this shit
<soldats> is it a desktop
<wsguede> yeah
<wsguede> 2.7 pent 4 256 mb mem
<wsguede> old as shit
<wsguede> only supposed to need 64 mb mem to install xubuntu with the alternate cd
<soldats> 2.7ghrtz
<wsguede> eyah
<soldats> mine crappier
<wsguede> yeah I don't know
<soldats> i had a slightly similar problem but it turned out to be the cd drive not responding and i put in a new one and it worked flawlessly
<soldats> but you get way further than i did
<wsguede> yeah
<soldats> s/get/got
<wsguede> my other drive did the same thing
<wsguede> ?
<wsguede> s/get/got?
<soldats> instead of saying *got
<wsguede> ok
<wsguede> I am going to dl the 6.06 and then just upgrade it from that
<soldats> cool
<mindframe> what's hardy status for xubuntu right now?
<wsguede> you can dl it
<mindframe> any known critical bugs?
<wsguede> alpha 3
<wsguede> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/hardy/
<mindframe> i'd be upgrading from an existing 7.10 install
<wsguede> ok
<soldats> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<soldats> not in releasing stages yet
<wsguede> soldats: ok so I ended up hard booting
<wsguede> and now it actually boots into the system... or I think it does
<wsguede> because it goes blank
<wsguede> and I can't see anything
<wsguede> and the torrent dls for 6.06 and 7.04 are slow as hell
<wsguede> and reg dl from mirrors I am at like 10 kbps average
<wsguede> soldats: what's "power pc"
<JohnnyNoBueno> 'evening!
<JohnnyNoBueno> any savvy ubunteros about?
<JohnnyNoBueno> if anyone is reading, I just installed Gutsy and can't see any of my scsi devices.
<TheSODOM> kjjj
<JohnnyNoBueno> Can't access my scsi devices.  Help?
<zoredache> really?  what kind of devices...
<zoredache> and where are you looking?
<JohnnyNoBueno> I have an old AdvanSys adapter and I can't seem to access my cdrw or hdd.  I have gutsy installed on an ide drive.
<JohnnyNoBueno> i've looked everywhere.  I even updated my kernel to 2.6.24 (hardy) on a clue that it may be a kernel issue.
<JohnnyNoBueno> Seeing as I'm new to linux, I don't know the exact ins and outs of dealing with hardware (if it was M$, I'd be done already)
<htmljunkie> hello all
<hollunder> hi there, my system tried to do a dist-upgrade right now, which as a bit strange I think...
<hollunder> it could be because of backports, but that it makes a distupgrade is new to me
<sacarasc> hi! my friend is using xubuntu and pretty much everything he seems to use gets zombied and will only disappear after he logs out and back in again
<sacarasc> is this a known problem or something to do with his stuff?
<TheSheep> sacarasc: what's the problem exactly?
<volker___> hi everybody. I have installed xubuntu-desktop on my ubuntu 7.10. Is it possible to enable compize as easy as in gnome?
<volker___> help
<sacarasc> TheSheep: he runs stuff, when he closes it (via the x button in the corner) it just zombies itself
<TheSheep> sacarasc: and?
<sacarasc> that's it, it's just an annoyance (and very sloppy)
<TheSheep> sacarasc: I suppose it's a bug in the xfce menu, it's already being rewritten from scratch for 4.6 though
<sacarasc> earlier he had 37 zombie processes just handing around
<sacarasc> i use xfce myself, and it all works well
<TheSheep> sacarasc: zombie processes don't use up resources
<TheSheep> sacarasc: it *is* a little messy, but it doesn't hurt
<TheSheep> sacarasc: you can report a bug if you want, at bugs.ubuntu.com
<TheSheep> (serach for an existing one first, please)
<radioaktivstorm> hello...anyone having problems with the volume control in their xubuntu. my keybindings for the volume buttons fail to work.
<TheSheep_> radioaktivstorm: what keybindings?
<radioaktivstorm> volume control xf86AudioLowerVolume and RaiseVome
<TheSheep_> radioaktivstorm: what commands are bound to them?
<radioaktivstorm> i see in the keyboard shortcuts window that they are there to control aumix (which i didnt have at first)
<radioaktivstorm> aumix -v0
<radioaktivstorm> for mute
<TheSheep_> did you try these commands from your terminal?
<radioaktivstorm> aumix -v-10 lowervolume, aumix -v+10
<radioaktivstorm> those are the defaults but  those ones didnt work... and i tried something like aumix set Master +10 or something
<radioaktivstorm> from reading around
<radioaktivstorm> if i remember it did  work in the terminal
<radioaktivstorm> but not with the keyboard shortcut
<radioaktivstorm> whats interesting, is when i add a test command  through the graphical interface for shortcuts, and press the raise volume button, it captures a blank
<TheSheep_> radioaktivstorm: do you have the keyboard type set properly?
<radioaktivstorm> sorry?
<TheSheep_> radioaktivstorm: keyoard layout that is
<TheSheep_> radioaktivstorm: last tab in the keyboard settings
<radioaktivstorm> it is set on the default X configuration
<TheSheep_> radioaktivstorm: you have to set it to the keyboard you actually use, or similar
<TheSheep_> radioaktivstorm: and what is the default X configuration?
<TheSheep_> radioaktivstorm: it should show you in grayed-out
<radioaktivstorm> i dont recall, i think i just set it to 105 keyboard
<radioaktivstorm> yes that is what it says
<TheSheep_> radioaktivstorm: us 105 doesn't have media keys
<radioaktivstorm> which would explain a lot...I just sort of assumed that xf86Audio stuff would work given that it does in the other desktop environments and thought it was something i did.
<radioaktivstorm> thanks ill fix that right now
<radioaktivstorm> ive set it to the dell latitude series keyboard
<CraZy675> hey i've been using linux now for about 5 years
<radioaktivstorm> when i reopen it is set to use x configuration with the model being dell latitude series ( because it changes xorg.conf?). it still captures a blank when i try to add commands with the media buttons
<CraZy675> but i've not contributed
<CraZy675> I'd like to help test the alpha or beta of the next xubuntu, how would I do this?
<TheSheep_> radioaktivstorm: it doesn't change the X default
<TheSheep_> radioaktivstorm: you can run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' to chenge it
<TheSheep_> CraZy675: see the xubuntu.org
<radioaktivstorm> ok... so then it is bad that id magically checks the use X configuration then
<TheSheep_> radioaktivstorm: probably
<CraZy675> TheSheep_: yea I just found that sorry
<TheSheep_> CraZy675: the 'get involved' link
<TheSheep_> CraZy675: no need to be sorry :)
<TheSheep_> CraZy675: you can also lurk on #xubntu-dev
<CraZy675> okay thanks
<radioaktivstorm> i decided to check aumix, since i was in the terminal, it looks like i just get " SOUND_MIXER_READ_DEVMASK" when i try the commands that were in the default xubuntu configuration for volume.
<radioaktivstorm> is there a way to skip the things i dont want to change?
<TheSheep_> radioaktivstorm: just press enter
<radioaktivstorm> ok
<radioaktivstorm> i assume i need to restart x
<radioaktivstorm> brb.
<radioaktivstorm> TheSheep_ thank you :)  it looks like the keys are properly captured, however, the commands do not.
<radioaktivstorm> *do not work
<TheSheep_> radioaktivstorm: personally, I use mpd and have mpc bound to those keys
<TheSheep_> radioaktivstorm: you say they work from the terminal?
<radioaktivstorm> the default ones, no.
<radioaktivstorm> the only output i get  from aumx is this rather cryptic: "aumix:  SOUND_MIXER_READ_DEVMASK"
<TheSheep_> radioaktivstorm: if youo have time, file a bug report
<radioaktivstorm> alright
<radioaktivstorm> ah
<radioaktivstorm> it seems that this one has been filed before
<TheSheep_> radioaktivstorm: add a 'metoo'
<radioaktivstorm> ok :) it looks like people who rebuilt the aumix package from source from the gutsy repos got it working. but it appears that it wont be changed until the next release? hmm
<TheSheep_> radioaktivstorm: if it's not a critical bug, then no
<radioaktivstorm> ok
<bcpage_> besides the window manager what is the difference from ubuntu?
<TheSheep_> bcpage_: default set of applications and initial settings
<TheSheep_> bcpage_: for example, different file manager, different editor, different word processor, etc.
<radioaktivstorm> TheSheep_ i found the command i used that did work: amixer. I'll suggest it as an alternative in my comment on the bug report and change out my commands. thanks for all of your help!
<TheSheep_> bcpage_: also, different settings subsystem
<bcpage_> is there any restriction on the apps/packages I can install?
<TheSheep_> bcpage_: no
<TheSheep_> bcpage_: except for when an application comes in two versions, for gnome and gtk, then you can have only one of them installed, but you can choose which
<bcpage_> I'm switching from PClinux os and trying to decide between xubuntu and ubuntu. My comp is a 1.2 Ghz 512 ram. Not the fastest comp but it works
<bcpage_> how much of a performance could I see?
<bcpage_> differance*
<radioaktivstorm> my laptop has 1.4GHz 512MB RAM, and if i remember baseline, xfce starts off closer to 100MB ram and gnome closer to 200MB. i suppose if youre really into performance, you should go with xfce, but gnome runs fine on my machine, and kde does as well (although much of the ram is consumed when i start doing things)
<radioaktivstorm> i dont think i have ever had any real performance problems in gnome. I just like xfce :P
<Spaggy> How do I know if my newly bought wireless network card will work on my laptop running xubuntu?
<TheSheep_> you could try to boot a livecd
<TheSheep_> and see
<Spaggy> I have the os already, but I don't want to open the package of the card without knowing it will work.
<TheSheep_> then how do you want to check it?
<TheSheep_> it's not *that* wireless
<Spaggy> I'm not sure, is there any resources that I can check regarding what will work on my laptop and what will not?
<TheSheep_> there is a compatibility list on ubuntu.com
<TheSheep_> but it's not complete -- if something's not there, it doesn't mean it doesn't work
<TheSheep_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Spaggy> Thanks!
<Spaggy> :)
<slow-motion> hi
<mklebel> so I compiled my kernel by hand, edited my /boot/grub/menu.lst, and it says it cant find the boot partition, does anybody have any experiance with setting the root= option?
<mklebel> i think thats the prob
<mklebel> i tried, /dev/sda1, (hd0,1)
<mklebel> no worky
<TheSheep> mklebel: try /dev/hda1
<mklebel> ok
<mklebel> brb
<mikubuntu> my mouse on my dell d600 laptop has gone mad.  happens with or without usb mouse attached.  cursor starts drifting slowly northeast to top right corner of screen, and the longer i stay on the computer, the faster it drifts, till it's impossible to controll or counteract at all, thus leaving me with no way to navigate.  i found this page of posts with similar problems on ubuntu forums, but...
<mikubuntu> ...they are from 2006 and appear never to have been addressed.  does anyone know what to do about this MAJOR prob?  is it some kind of malicious code that a micromole from gates team managed to slip into my updates?  heeeeEEEELLLLLppppp.
<mikubuntu> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=207677
<evil_tech> how do i write zeros to a drive from the cli?
<TheSheep> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/your_drive
<TheSheep> evil_tech: be aware that this will destroy all the data on your_drive
<evil_tech> thats my intent
<TheSheep> evil_tech: be also aware that this data can be recovered using specialistic hardware and laboratory expertise
<nerous2> Hey all
<nerous2> hows it goin
<evil_tech> i thought writing zeros a couple times made that a very expensive proposition
<nerous2> hey so can someone please tell me why i cant copy my themes files from the desktop to the /usr/home/themes folder
<nerous2> sorry not home, share
<TheSheep> nerous2: run 'gksu thunar' and try with it
<nerous2> am i running that from the term?
<TheSheep> yes, or from alt+f2
<TheSheep> the point is, to write anywhere outside of your home you have to be root
<nerous2> ok that worked.
<nerous2> oh ok
<nerous2> i tried it in root at the term
<nerous2> but when i put in my line, it said ommiting "x" folder
<TheSheep> you need -r option for cp to copy directories too
<nerous2> oh thanks!
<nerous2> i spent 5 days trying to switch from ubuntu to another os...i tried gentoo, and slack, and goblinx...but none of them would install for me.
<nerous2> but i want to try something other than ubuntu 6.06 so i am trying this.  now i am trying to install a different theme...but im still learning
<nerous2> might see me around a bit
<TheSheep> sure thing
<TheSheep> don't hesitate to ask
<nerous2> TheSheep: i have a large X on the side of the folder i copied
<nerous2> would you mind giving me a few steps to installing a theme
<TheSheep> nerous2:check the permissions
<TheSheep> nerous2: in the directory's properties
<nerous2> ok
<nerous2> i have changed them to allow user
<nerous2> is there something that i can look for to tell you that will help?
<nerous2> afk
<nerous2> back
<nerous2> TheSheep: are you still there?
<TheSheep> nerous2: no :)
<TheSheep> nerous2: still not working?
<TheSheep> nerous2: are you sure you're looking into the right menu?
<TheSheep> nerous2: there are two kinds of themes, gtk themes, for general look of applications, and you change them in your user interface settings, and xfce themes, for the windows borders, and these are set in the window manager settings
<nerous2> sorry i didnt realise you were back
<nerous2> ok
<nerous2> let me close all my windows, and then i will start from the begining ok?
<nerous2> ready whenever you are
<TheSheep> what kind of theme did you try to install?
<TheSheep> got a link?
<nerous2> i have a few here
<nerous2> i want to install file:///home/jason/Desktop/65299-Leopardish.tar.gz
<nerous2> do you want the link to the theme on the web?
<TheSheep> yes, that would be more useful
<nerous2> of course
<FactTech> Question: Does Xubuntu use ALSA by default?
<nerous2> http://www.xfce-look.org/content/show.php/Leopardish?content=65299
<nerous2> there you go TheSheep
<TheSheep> FactTech: yes
<TheSheep> nerous2: ok, it's a gtk theme
<TheSheep> nerous2: you should have it listed under settings->user interface settings
<nerous2> is that a bad think?
<TheSheep> no, it's good
<nerous2> ok...its still in tar.gz format on my desktop
<nerous2> there are 3 files...
<nerous2> i donwloaded all 3
<TheSheep> ok, icons should go to /usr/share/icons
<TheSheep> unpacked, of course
<TheSheep> theme to /usr/share/themes
<TheSheep> and the mouse cursors too, I think
<FactTech> TheSheep, Thanks. Do you happen to know why Xubuntu does not have a /etc/asound.conf file by default?
<nerous2> in the themes folder?
<TheSheep> FactTech: it autodetects by default
<TheSheep> FactTech: yes, so you should have /usr/share/themes/Leopardish and /usr/share/themes/Leopardis-normal
<FactTech> TheSheep, The reason I'm asking is... I had a persistent problem with intermittent clicking when playing sounds at certain bitrate/frequency combinations... I just went through a whole rigamarole to get a new sound card working. One thing I did was add a new /etc/asound.conf file, and that seems to have fixed it.
<TheSheep> FactTech: you can just create that file
<TheSheep> FactTech: it will be respected
<FactTech> TheSheep, Is there any way to provide hints to the autodetect process without overriding everything?
<TheSheep> no idea
<FactTech> TheSheep, OK, well, thanks.
<TheSheep> but if it should be done, then it should be done globally
<TheSheep> in that case, report a bug, and some developers will contact you for details
<TheSheep> see if the bug is not reported already
<TheSheep> http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<FactTech> TheSheep, If I can reproduce it reliably, I will report it.
<nerous2> TheSheep: how do i pull up the root file manager again
<TheSheep> nerous2: gksu thunar
<nerous2> thanks
<FactTech> TheSheep, What does asound.conf feed into? I'm still learning my way around the sound subsystem(s).
<nerous2> got it
<TheSheep> FactTech: I guess it's used when running /etc/init.d/alsa-utils
<nerous2> its working TheSheep
<nerous2> except for my tool bars...they look.....bare!
<TheSheep> nerous2: that's because this theme was prepared for a patched system
<TheSheep> nanonyme: that has the main menu at the top of the screen
<TheSheep> nanonyme: sorry
<TheSheep> nerous2: like macos
<TheSheep> nerous2: use the -normal one for unpatched system
<FactTech> TheSheep, Can I ask you one more newbie-type question? I have only one user set up on my box. I want to change the username (and home directory to match), but when I try to do it in usermod, it fails saying "can't lock password file". I assume this is because I am logged in as that user. Would this work if I started in single-user mode?
<nerous2> oh ok
<TheSheep> FactTech: probably
<FactTech> TheSheep, And that's the same as "recovery mode" in the GRUB menu, right?
<TheSheep> yes
<TheSheep> they sure like to invent new names for making things 'user firendly'
<FactTech> TheSheep, OK, I'll give it a shot. I appreciate your help and your patience.
<nerous2> TheSheep: i am trying to find the how to get the finder bar at the top
<TheSheep> nerous2: it's definitely an advanced topic
<nerous2> oh ok
<nerous2> so i should basically stick with what ive got!
<FactTech> What are the best reasons to upgrade to 7.10 from 7.04?
<TheSheep> FactTech: restricted drivers manager, network manager, slightly newer xfce, new gimp
<TheSheep> FactTech: depends on what you use, I guess
<nerous2> thanks for your help TheSheep
<nerous2> TheSheep: is it possible to install gnome on xubuntu
<TheSheep> nerous2: yes
<nerous2> nice
<nerous2> ok
<TheSheep> nerous2: you can have all three, xubuntu, ubuntu and kubuntu isntalled at the same time
<nerous2> Sweet!
<TheSheep> nerous2: ad choose which one to run on the login screen
<TheSheep> nerous2: just install the ubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop package
<nerous2> ubuntu-desktop package?
<nerous2> from the synaptic package installer
<TheSheep> yes, it will install full ubuntu system together with your xubuntu
<TheSheep> or you can install just the gnome
<TheSheep> then it won't install all the ubuntu apps
<nerous2> yea i just need the gnome because i want to install mac4lin
<nerous2> have you used that?
<TheSheep> no
<nerous2> oh.
<TheSheep> somehow I don't like the macos looks
<nerous2> i used it when i was growing up.  really i want to get the term built in to the desktop
<nerous2> i want to start using term more
<TheSheep> there is that 'verve commandline plugin'
<TheSheep> you can add it to your panel
<TheSheep> and type commands into it
<nerous2> my panel?
<TheSheep> but it's not like real terminal
<TheSheep> you know the two strips at the top and bottom of the screen
<TheSheep> these are panels
<nerous2> Ah.  gotcha
<TheSheep> you can right-click on them and change their looks
<nerous2> oh ok
<TheSheep> and position and what's on them
<TheSheep> for example, mine looks like this: http://atos.wmid.amu.edu.pl/~sheep/shot.png
<nerous2> cool
<nerous2> how did you get the launchbar at the bottom
<nerous2> and the terminal is almost see thru
<TheSheep> nerous2: it's all in the options
<TheSheep> nerous2: if you right-click and select 'preferences' or 'customize panel'
<nerous2> cool
<TheSheep> nerous2: to get transparency and shadows you need to enable compsotign in settings->window manager tweaks
<nerous2> got it
<TheSheep> compositing, sorry :)
<nerous2> thats ok
<TheSheep> nerous2: good night, and good luck with your new desktop
<nerous2> thanks TheSheep
<nerous2> same to you, thanks for your help
<Rohsputina> hi. i wish to to install xubuntu(using grub) to hdb.on hda i have windows and wish to boot back and forth once in a while ( hda or hdb ) will the grub used on hdb have any effect when i boot my hda (windows only)
<nerous2> hey all
<nerous2> hey can anyone help me with this probelm?
<nerous2> "The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:Deskbar_Applet".
<nerous2> Do you want to delete the applet from your configuration?"
<nerous2> its a GNOME error
#xubuntu 2008-01-12
<HYPERMAN> HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHYPERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
<HYPERMAN> ?
<RandomDestructn> nope.
<damien_> when i boot into xubuntu, my desktop is using gnome and not xfce
<damien_> i have to go into desktop settings and tell it to use xfce to manage my desktop
<HYPERMAN> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyperrrrrrrrrr
<HYPERMAN> hyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyypppppppppppppppppper
<HYPERMAN> hyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyperrrr
<HYPERMAN> i sound like raiden in mortal kombat
<HYPERMAN> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHYYYYYYYYYYPERRRRRRRRRRRRR
<HYPERMAN> ...
<grahamperrin> Anyone using eeeXubuntu on Eee PC and if so, can you tell whether fish:// works as expected in the address bar of file manager?
<evil_tech> hola peeps
<Blinkiz> Getting sick of cdrecord. It's not really "auto" this thing. Now when all data have been burned to the cd, cdrecord fails exactly when it says 633 of 633 mb burned. It's like cdrecord is not detecting the end of the iso file. See log here: http://pastebin.com/d52d17716
<nugz1212> hey
<nugz1212> hold on brb
<nugz1212> okay
<nugz1212> so im trying to get compizfusion to work
<nugz1212> i have xubuntu 7.10
<nugz1212> i used restricted drivers manager to install drivers for my ati radeon x1300
<nugz1212> its running sluggishly and compiz wont start
<nugz1212> can anyone help me?
<nugz1212> should i try the driver from the ati website?
<nugz1212> wow is there anyone talking?
<Blinkiz> nugz1212: xubuntu is not really adopted to run compiz. It's made for light usage. Yes, compiz will work with xubuntu but it will be easier to get it to work with ubuntu or kubuntu. Say, why do you want to run compiz with xubuntu?
<jhon> when i tried to run xfce-terminal ,the xfce-desktop7.10 will restart itself to logo windows ,why  ?
<NullName> Anyone know if I format my external drive to ext3, is there any way to read AND write to the drive from a windows box?
<grahamperrin> NullName: AFAIK no way. But as you may know, there's NTFS-3G to read and write NTFS format volumes on Linux
<NullName> grahamperrin:  So should I just format the drive to NTFS?  I'm in the middle of formating to EXT3 using gparted, and it's taking forever (500G drive)...I probably should wait for this to finish and then format to NTFS using gparted?
<grahamperrin> NullName: I never consciously used gparted
 * grahamperrin is Mac-oriented
<NullName> Is there a better way to format?  How long does it take to format to ext3 if it's a 500gb external USB drive?
 * grahamperrin was very pleasantly surprised to find that eeeXubuntu (overtly optimised for Eee PC) live CD recognised Apple Bluetooth Mighty Mouse (including right-click), Bluetooth keyboard, and on-board brightness and keyboard backlight keys on his MacBook Pro
 * grahamperrin was even more surprised to discover support for HFS+ (Mac OS X Extended Format) volumes
<NullName> what is eeexubuntu?
<NullName> I use xubuntu 7.10 and love it...by far my favorite of ubuntu distros
<NullName> I've been wanting to get a MAC really badly and install xubuntu
<NullName> I would use two drives..one with the MAc OSX and one with xubuntu
<NullName> I LOVE being able to run my shell scripts on a mac
<NullName> BASH is my favorite language
<grahamperrin> NullName: http://wiki.eeeuser.com/ubuntu:eeexubuntu:home
<NullName> thanks
<linux_stu> does thunar support browsing samba directories?
<zoredache> linux_stu: no
<linux_stu> k thanks zoredache
<houdini> I'm having a strange problem, and I hope someone can help me with it
<houdini> I just installed Xubuntu 7.10 on my PC
<houdini> which previously had Gentoo on it, running fine
<houdini> anyway, installed fine and came up as expected
<houdini> I turned on the restricted Nvidia driver for my GeForce 7600 GT and rebooted
<houdini> got the low resolution warning
<houdini> it seems to be using the vesa driver instead of the nvidia driver.  I tried configuring it and hitting "test" on the nvidia driver, and it locks the machine up
<houdini> what can I try to figure out what's wrong here?
<houdini> 640x480 isn't really what I had in mind :)
<grahamperrin> zoredache or anyone: I wondered whether Thunar could 'go to' fish or sftp. Discovered that it can't.
<grahamperrin> 1) If I'm to install an alternative or complementary file manager for eeeXubuntu on an Eee PC, which one would people recommend? Bearing in mind, space constraints. (I'm fairly new to Linux)
<grahamperrin> 2) I can use sshfs to achieve what I want. Does anyone know of a GUI that eases use of sshfs? (It's for a colleague, I don't really want to send them to the command line)
<grahamperrin> TIA
<zoredache> grahamperrin: their are ways, if you setup key authentication for ssh
<zoredache> using something like this... http://afuse.sourceforge.net/
<Jay-Oh-En> can i see a screenshot of somebodies xubuntu
<zoredache> why?
<Jay-Oh-En> to see if you can make it look nice
<zoredache> eh?  I basically have a stock desktop... I don't do anything fancy
<Jay-Oh-En> zoredache: ok
<zoredache> if you wnat to know what the stock look is goto http://www.xubuntu.org/tour
<zoredache> there are some more diverse screenshots on the xfce site that should give you an idea of what is possible though
<Jay-Oh-En> it looks nice
<Jay-Oh-En> but it looks like gnome i thought xfce was a whole new thing
<zoredache> it is based on gtk the same as gnome...
<grahamperrin> zoredache: thanks, Afuse seems very appropriate
<zoredache> xfce it isn't what I would call a 'new' thing it has been around for over 10 years
<Jay-Oh-En> zoredache: well i know not "new" but its pretty new to me but i thought it would be like something like gnome/kde/xfce
<Jay-Oh-En> but gnome and xfce are pretty much in same category
<Jay-Oh-En> http://i154.photobucket.com/albums/s272/pronege/mydekstop2.png
<RandyboY> I have a brand new server machine from Dell with a integrated screen/videocard. I have installed VLC but it wil not play. Oh, my screen is my 37" lcd flat tv. Anyone knows why it will not play my films?
<Juerd_> Since an upgrade I'm getting nautilus instead of thunar. The desktop is gnome too. It's slow :(
<damien_> Juerd_, i have a similar problem
<damien_> go Application-> Settings -> Settings Manager, click on the top left box. tell it to use xfce to manage your desktop
<Juerd_> damien_: Thanks
<Juerd_> It's not top left here.
<Juerd_> That's because it's alphabetically sorted, and my language is probably different.
<damien_> ah coolio
<Juerd_> Works perfectly though :)
<damien_> i ran nautilus by mistake once and since then it resets after reboot
<Juerd_> Oh, I might have done that too
<Juerd_> I was blaming the upgrade
<damien_> i says you have to edit xinitrc but i dunno how to
<Juerd_> Gotta run, see ya
<damien_> cya
<damien_> anyone here know anything about getting it to use thunar with xfce instead of a weird gnome desktop mush up?
<Turno> pardon me for speaking out of turn, but xubuntu seems to kick some motherfucking ass
<Turno> i used to run regular ol' ubuntu... i don't see whats really missing
<Turno> as far as functionality goes
<Galliles> Hi. Is there any way I can set a streaming movie as my desktop wallpaper?
<ddddd> Galliles:  i think no
<RandyboY> I have a brand new server machine from Dell with a integrated screen/videocard. I have installed VLC but it wil not play movies. Oh, my screen is a 37" lcd flat tv. Anyone knows why it will not play my films?
<somerville32> !restricted | RandyboY
<ubotu> RandyboY: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<RandyboY> somerville32, thanks. Ill give it a try :-)
<The-Kernel> ios there anything that'll talk to my Ti-84 plus calculator?
<gerro> someone mind giving me a copy of their xorg.conf if they using "Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 04)" I'm having some issues with it
<gerro> hmm maybe I should try it again after reconfiguring
<RandyboY> somerville32, i think it has something to do with the new machine. I had an old 700mhz machine and it worked perfect. But not on this new one..
<somerville32> RandyboY, Have you install the restricted codecs?
<RandyboY> just did
<somerville32> I take it you're trying to play a DVD?
<RandyboY> .avi xvid and divx
<somerville32> Did you install the codecs for those?
<RandyboY> On the old machine, no i didnt. Just installed vlc player and it played all my film-files
<RandyboY> And no, i havent installed anything other than the one you told me now on the new machine
<nugz1212> hey
<jaggy>  how do i make a command that and opens gnome-terminal and changes the current workspace to a other one ?
<gerro> still no luck with this new comp :(
<gerro> think the big forum post about it was deleted perhaps I should have bumped it when I read it before
<gerro> got this sis integrated video card that isn't going so well
<jaggy> hi gerro :p
<gerro> hi
<gerro> XwarlokX82: omg I think I seen you before
<gerro> hi
<XwarlokX82> really?
<gerro> hmm probably some online game or #fluxbuntu perhaps?
<XwarlokX82> might be a game
<XwarlokX82> i've never used fluxbuntu
<gerro> you play trem?
<XwarlokX82> trem?
<gerro> guess not ^^
<XwarlokX82> you said trem, and the first thing i thought was tremulous (sp)
<gerro> yeah
<gerro> sp?
<XwarlokX82> if i've played it, its been awhile...lol
<XwarlokX82> (sp)=spelling
<XwarlokX82> been playing guild wars a lot lately....
<gerro> I never really understood that game
<gerro> had a friend whom liked it though
<XwarlokX82> its pretty decent...i need to get the expansions for it. I'm still stuck in the original game.
<gerro> same here
<XwarlokX82> having some lag/graphic issues with cedega...but all in all it plays well.
<gerro> its pretty smooth on wine
<XwarlokX82> hmm...i'll have to keep that in mind.
<XwarlokX82> now i'm trying to get regnum online to play....but i'm having some issues.
<XwarlokX82> installer segfaults :(
<gerro> hmm
<XwarlokX82> almost tempted to download the winders version and just play it in wine.
<gerro> nah I had a similar problem before
<gerro> turns out you have to edit something... it hides the error pretty well
<gerro> oh yeah! on 7.10 it links to something incorrectly I think
<XwarlokX82> yeah...i tryed the MALLOC_CHECK_=0 fix...but nada, doesn't work for me.
<gerro> you have to set it
<XwarlokX82> hmm
<gerro> don't think that was what I put before
<XwarlokX82> i'll have to lok into it.
<gerro> if you tell me how to check where that info would be
<gerro> I can see if I have something about it
<XwarlokX82> hold on, i'll link ya to the site.
<gerro> because its all running fine here
<gerro> well not at the moment.. got a new system and trying to fix the settings
<XwarlokX82> http://www.regnumonline.com.ar/forum/showthread.php?t=16679
<XwarlokX82> thats the issue i'm having...
<XwarlokX82> and i followed that bit of info, and another post in the forum further down...still doesn't work for me.
<jaggy> guildwars is paying ?
<XwarlokX82> you only have to buy the game once, basically all you are buying is a cd-key. the game has a web installer.
<gerro> nah I'm in like 640x480 res and have no direct rendering
<jaggy> lol then why don't we down it xd
<gerro> got this SS31T comp with integrated video card
<gerro> oh thought you were the same person hard to read like this nvm
<XwarlokX82> lol
<jaggy> XwarlokX82 i almost got the game
<XwarlokX82> its definately worth it...ive been playing for about a year now off & on.
<XwarlokX82> i need to play more...
<XwarlokX82> an i need to find a guild that won't kick my ass out b/c i don't play for awhile.
<jaggy> :p
<XwarlokX82> i can't blame them, but jeeze
<jaggy> howmuch does gw actualy cost ?
<gerro> I dunno want my copy?
<gerro> I can't login to it lol
<jaggy> :s
<XwarlokX82> :p i need the expansions... ;)
<jaggy> i'm just gonna crack it i gues :p
<jaggy> can't be hard
<XwarlokX82> the hardest part is getting a cd-key that works.
<XwarlokX82> without that you can't play it.
<jaggy> i mean , even wow is easy crackable
<jaggy> ye XwarlokX82 well i gues ill find a few keys :p
<XwarlokX82> nice to know i'm not the only gamer that uses xubuntu
<jaggy> well eh , this is my first day whit xfce
<jaggy> :p
<XwarlokX82> xfce is awesome.
 * psionik prods xfce
<jaggy> XwarlokX82 hmm rlly hard to crack the code , i got it in 2 sec XD
<gerro> g2g
<jaggy> gerro,
<jaggy> wait
<jaggy> where do i find the files i installed trough wine :s
<gerro> cd ~/.wine/drive_c/
<jaggy> ty
<XwarlokX82> jaggy, how'd you crack it?
<XwarlokX82> maybe the same method could be used on the xpansionss?
<jaggy> well XwarlokX82 they made something incredible , its called the internet :p
 * XwarlokX82 tackles jaggy 
<XwarlokX82> lol
<jaggy> http://www.serials.ws/all/?l=G&pn=4 and keep your eyes off the women ...
<jaggy> nightfall and others is in there to
<jaggy> ;)
<jaggy> brb restarting X
<XwarlokX82> ty jaggy
<jaggy> ;)
<jaggy> wtf XwarlokX82
<jaggy> i keep crashing guild wars when i try to start it
<jaggy> :s
<XwarlokX82> that sucks, what are you trying to play it with?
<jaggy> error : fixme:dbghelp:Syminitializew what to do ??
<jaggy> wine
<jaggy> so any help ?
<XwarlokX82> i never tried it with wine, i play it with cedega
<XwarlokX82> brb gonna try something
<jaggy> ok
<RandyboY> is there any way i can find out what kinda chipset is in the machine when its on?
<RandyboY> and how can i know if there is a good driver for specific screen/videocard?
<RandyboY> any ways to find out?
<march> gn8
<schlumpf-> hi im wondering which os i should choose. i hav xubuntu but offerd is lunix and solaris for a certain app i need
<schlumpf-> what i need is java but i dont know how to install it as i said only "linux" and solaris are offerd and im not quite sure which i need
<efif> hello, i just installed xubuntu-desktop and I put the language switcher on my top panel... the problem is that only "US" shows up when I click on it
<vidd> you need to install other language packs
<efif> i already did
<efif> in gnome it works
<efif> and spanish is checked off in language support
<efif> well, checked on
<vidd> you installed the xubuntu-then i dont know what to say.... I dont use it =/
#xubuntu 2008-01-13
<maristo> hello
<maristo> !video
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<Pensador> Good evening
<j1mc> hi Pensador
<Pensador> I'm using Xfce with Compiz + Emerald enabled. Some minutes ago my Xfce Terminal started showing with no window borders. Does anybody here have a similar experience?
<Pensador> or an idea that might help me?
<somerville32> Pensador, it means that emerald crashed
<somerville32> press alt+f2
<somerville32> and then type: compiz --replace
<somerville32> and like okay
<Pensador> somerville32: all the other apps display their emerald borders
<somerville32> restart your terminal then :P
<Pensador> I did that...
<Pensador> I even restarted the whole machine
<somerville32> Weird.
<somerville32> File a bug, SVP :]
<Pensador> ok...
<Pensador> ok, so I basically deleted the folder about Xfce-Terminal in my home folder
<Pensador> and now it's working fine
<Pensador> Thanks anyway
<atarinox> can somebody tell me are some of the xubuntu themes faster than others?
<atarinox> and if so, which ones are on the lighter side
<somerville32> Isn't there one called "basic"?
<somerville32> :]
<slang23> can anyone in here help me?
<cak> hello guys
<somerville32> hi
<cak> somerville boston ? :)
<defendguin> i have been looking for a way to get windows to no redraw while being moved and resized how can i do that?
<defendguin> not redraw*
<cak> anybody knows where to turn off update notifier?
<defendguin> i didn't see it as an option in the window manager tweaks preferences app
<soldats> cak, it may be in the startup apps
<cak> yep it is but it won't let me to remove it and unchecking it doesn't help
<cak> it won't let me remove nm-applet either
<defendguin> i removed nm-applet a little while ago and it worked
<cak> didn't work for me i had to uninstall it
<j1mc> hi cak ... yeah, you can just uninstall if you want.
<cak> i mean i didn't like nm all together :)
<j1mc> apt-get remove network-manager-gnome --purge
<cak> j1mc i'm looking to remove update-notifier
<cak> and i'd rather find a way to remove it from startup
<cak> can i do it from term?
<cak> what file do i have to edit?
<cak> i'm new to ubuntu
<cak> i've had mandriva for 6 years
<cak> anybody have better ideas then removing it?
<soldats> removing it should be fine just do a cli update once a week
<cak> ok
<cak> thnx
<j1mc> yes, just once a week or so do "apt-get update && apt-get upgrade"
<j1mc> you do not necessarily need the update manager
<cak> i don't even want to update every week :)
<cak> my policy if it's not broken don't fix it ;)
<j1mc> cak: well, it is good to get bugfixes, don't you think?
<cak> i don't c bugs too often
<j1mc> entering that command won't upgrade you to a newer release - it will just give you package updates - bugfixes and the like
<cak> :) and i don't have anything to be secured either
<cak> i know
<j1mc> ok... :)  it's your choice.
<soldats> cak, youll be fine then i havent updated in like 7 months
<cak> i update once in a while
<cak> sometimes updated srew u up more then oldies :)
<cak> updates :)
<soldats> its never messed anything up for me but im just lazy
<defendguin> i'm running xubuntu on a 150 mhz processor and its useable :-D
<cak> soldats i had problem once with new release of rpm on FC
<j1mc> defendguin: yeay!
<cak> so i rather don't fix anything untill it brakes or until i need something new :)
<soldats> ahh, well i hope you dont have problem hence forth
<cak> 150 !!! where did u find it ? :)
<cak> soldats r u russian ??
<soldats> no
<soldats> i like the word is all
<cak> soldats is russian for solgers
<cak> :)
<soldats> also french and german
<cak> oh
<cak> i thought in german it's with z :) or at least it sounds like it :)
<cak> zoldaten und oficiren :)
<cak> so why everybody love xubuntu?
<soldats> all mean realtively the same, but i first learnt it as the french word
<cak> i'm just testing it
<cak> soldats ok
<soldats> its fast with older machines because xfce is smaller and faster IMO
<cak> but xfce available in other distroes too isn't it?
<cak> i definitely love xfce
<cak> but have  to tell wasn't impressed with gui configuration of ubuntu or xubuntu
<soldats> yes it is but the xubuntu part of ubuntu is stock with a smaller (xfce) wm rather than the gnome
<cak> that i  know
<cak> did u tried any other distroes?
<cak> did u try
<cak> sorry for my english :)
<soldats> i like gentoo but updating and compiling takes too long for me but it was really nice. i have a slow box too
<soldats> im about to install arch or gentoo again on another hdd in a bit
<cak> i didn't try too many but out of ubuntu FC, Suse, Mepis and Mandriva i love mandriva the most
<cak> i heard about arch but never tryed it
<cak> it's slax based isn't it?
<soldats> yea its most like it but better IMO
<cak> i guess i have to try it
<cak> but so far Mandriva was the fastest and easiest to configure
<cak> the only thing i don't like about mandriva they try to restrict proprietiry drivers etc
<cak> i mean u have to get it from PLF
<soldats> ahh
<soldats> havent tried it yet, seems a hassle to do it that way
<cak> but drakconf is incredible
<cak> anyway i maybe in wrong place to prise mandriva :)))
<cak> what i was trying to say would be nice to have configuration tools on ubuntu
<cak> similar configuration tools
<soldats> ahh, i think an opinion is credible though
<cak> urpmi in mandriva workes about same way as apt and plf repos can be set so u don't miss anything
<soldats> thats cool
<soldats> might give it a go sometime
<cak> try it i'd love to hear your opinion
<soldats> it may take a while, i need money to get some blank cds
<cak> they finally added xfce to it :)
<soldats> ahh rad, ill deffinitely look for you when i try it
<cak> comon whole installation can be thru network
<cak> u can do it from floppy
<soldats> i threw away my floppy drive
<cak> lol
<cak> me too :)
<cak> don't u have one cdrw ?:)
<soldats> i never used it, i tried installing debian via floppy but it wouldnt recognize my ethernet card so i got pissed
<soldats> no
<soldats> my roommate does but he does a lot of band recording so he ran out of cds
<cak> i did it quite few times from cd though
<cak> i mean u just make bootable cd from floppy img
<soldats> but i need the cdr's though forst
<soldats> first
<soldats> i have about 10 hdds so i could have a bunch of distros on each for their own testing, but gotta get cds
<cak> ok
<cak> ok gotta go now
<cak> c u later
<soldats> bye
<AKWIN> hello
<Caithness> anybody here?
<Caithness> i just installed windows xp on a separate partition from xubuntu, and i need to somehow re-install GRUB
<Caithness> is there any way to do that without re-installing all of xubuntu?
<AKWIN> i was wondiering what xubuntu was for...
<Caithness> hmm, there's some sort of bootloader on there now, but it doesn't point to the existing install
<Caithness> i think it points to the live cd
<Caithness> and it's not GRUB
<Caithness> looks like the one that came up when i had the gateway drivers cd in when i started the computer
<AKWIN> It could have installed it's own bootloader
<Caithness> AKWIN: xubuntu is intended to be less resource-intensive, for older computers
<AKWIN> so what's the most resource-intensive?
<AKWIN> ubuntu?
<Caithness> Kubuntu
<Caithness> ubunto is in the middle
<AKWIN> so the one that will run on my old AST computer is xubuntu?
<AKWIN> it has a 1.89GB HDD and 16MB Memory
<AKWIN> How much free space does it require
<Caithness> xubuntu requires at least 2gb for the root partition plus a 256mb swap partition
<Caithness> so it sounds like that AST won't work
<AKWIN> :<
<AKWIN> are there any smaller linuxes?
<AKWIN> why is it called a tarball? it sounds dirty
<Caithness> i think because it sticks files together
<Caithness> there are definitely smaller versions of linux
<AKWIN> what's the very smallest?
<Caithness> unfortunately, ubuntu is the easiest to learn
<Caithness> i don't know
<Caithness> there's one called Damn Small Linux
<AKWIN> DSL is small, but is there smaller?
<AKWIN> yea
<Caithness> but those are not meant as desktop OSes
<Caithness> they're for servers and such
<AKWIN> server?
<AKWIN> yea
<AKWIN> that's what I need
<Caithness> i remember in 2002 i tried to use coyote linux to turn an old computer into a firewall/router
<AKWIN> the computer it'self?
<Caithness> but i didn't know enough at that time to be successful
<Caithness> yes
<AKWIN> i know most of the command line functions
<Caithness> you might be able to fit debian onto that machine
<AKWIN> where do I get debian?
<Caithness> debian.org?
<Caithness> okay, i found a forum post for how to solve my problem
<Caithness> good night
<ere4si> thunar keeps closing staight after opening and there's nothing in the logs - how can I get it to open at first selection?
<Lartza_> why my programs arent showing on up panel anymore?
<Lartza_> like pidgin
<ere4si> Lartza_ : tried right clicking the panel and reinstalling them to it - an update can sometimes fowl things up :)
<Lartza8> ere4si: i mean when some programs are running their icons show up on panel like pidgin and limewire, but they don't anymore
<Lartza8> when you close pidgin from cross it still stays on up panel
<ere4si> Lartza8, did you recently update or upgrade?
<Lartza8> update to 7.10? or what?
<ere4si> I don't know - have found that updates and upgrades screw with settings so that is my first question - did you update or upgrade?
<Lartza8> i got updates to some games, but that shouldnt change anything
<boguh> hi, when i install xubuntu, can i stell install gnome to get an ubuntu?
<gabkdlly> boguh: sure can. In a Terminal execute "sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop"
<boguh> ah nice, so ill give it a try
<gabkdlly> I recommend aptitude to do this, because aptitude keeps track of which what packages get pulled in as dependencies, meaning that if you want to later uninstall gnome completely, all you have to do is "sudo aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop"
<TheSheep> gabkdlly: you can do the same with apt-get/synaptics
<TheSheep> gabkdlly: with 'autoremove'
<TheSheep> gabkdlly: of course, aptitude can't uninstall things installed with apt-get and apt-get can't do it with things installed with aptitude
<TheSheep> gabkdlly: so it's bad to mix them
<gabkdlly> oh ok, thanks
<homebrewcider> anybody help me delete stuff from my usb flash drive using xubuntu? doesn't seem to want to delete
<homebrewcider> please
<homebrewcider> of course
<TheSheep> homebrewcider: what's the error message?
<homebrewcider> checking again
<homebrewcider> it creates a trash folder and the deleted file goes into there
<homebrewcider> still taking up space
<TheSheep> hold shift while clicking on delete
<homebrewcider> brilliant
<homebrewcider> thanks
<homebrewcider> legend
<homebrewcider> so simple
<homebrewcider> thanks sheep
<zappZapp> ahoi folks
<zappZapp> is it okay to ask questions regarding a sound issue i can't solve 'cause i'm quite new to linux and xubuntu?
<TheSheep> yes
<zappZapp> cool, i've xubuntu 7.04 installed on a rather old laptop (650mhz, 128ram) works fine i just can't get the soundcard to work. it just does an ugly noise. i dont know how i can find out which sound card i'm using and which drivers have been loaded for it, guess that would be the point to start at.
<TheSheep> lspci will tell you what soundcard you have
<zappZapp> cheers, is says:  Avance Logic Inc. ALS300+ PCI Audio Device
<TheSheep> hmm, next step would be to search the forums.ubuntu.com and bugs.ubuntu.com for this particular soundcard and see if anybody had a similar problem
<zappZapp> okay doing so right now
<zappZapp> seems that the ALS300+ driver has been reverse engineered from the ALS300 chip driver. it's been recommendet to install alsa-driver 1.014, tried apt-get install alsa, but it tells me that i already got the newest version. my version is 1.013
<TheSheep> zappZapp: hardy has 1.0.15
<TheSheep> zappZapp: but it's still 3 months to release
<zappZapp> so u recommend to install the 1.015 version or try the 1.014?
<TheSheep> zappZapp: where would you get the 1.0.14?
<[-_-]zzZZ> hello
<zappZapp> alsa project page?
<TheSheep> zappZapp: then you would have to compile it yourself
<TheSheep> zappZapp: and install in a way that would make it hard to upgrade later
<zappZapp> mhm, okay so i 'm stuck with 1.013 for now?
<TheSheep> zappZapp: unless you feel like compiling or installing it from hardy
<TheSheep> zappZapp: I think the latter would be easier
<zappZapp> hardy?
<TheSheep> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<TheSheep> zappZapp: but I'm really not sure what to recommend
<TheSheep> zappZapp: you could just add the hardy repos, and install the alsa and packages required by it, then remove the hardy repos from the list -- you would end up with system that's mostly feisty, but has some parts from hardy, which doesn't sound too good
<TheSheep> zappZapp: you could try to upgrade your whole system to Hardy, which sounds a little better, but hardy is still not finished completely, so there might be some things that don't work
<TheSheep> zappZapp: or you could actually try and build the newer alsa driver yourself and install it over your current alsa, but that's not so simple and also leaves you with some parts of the system not coming from the official repositories
<TheSheep> zappZapp: honestly, I shouldn't recommend any of these solutions
<zappZapp> theSheep: will take that as a last resort, going to search google and forums ...
<zappZapp> theSheep: hmm, tried lspci -v | grep -A 5 Audio and got this:
<zappZapp> 00:09.0 Multimedia audio controller: Avance Logic Inc. ALS300+ PCI Audio Device
<zappZapp>         Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer Unknown device 0320
<zappZapp>         Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 255
<zappZapp>         I/O ports at 1080 [disabled] [size=128]
<zappZapp>         Capabilities: <access denied>
<zappZapp> theSheep: i'm concerned about Capabilities <acces denied> and I/P ports at 1080 [ disabled ]
<TheSheep> zappZapp: try it with sudo
<zappZapp> theSheep: still says I/O ports at 1080 disabled
<TheSheep> no idea what that means
<zappZapp> theSheep: i forgott the command for volume controll via console is coming from, i think i muted the sound in this way cause it was making anoying noises.  [ think that's where the [disabled is coming from]
<TheSheep> zappZapp: you can run alsamixer
<TheSheep> zappZapp: and unmute it
<zappZapp> theSheep: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device. that's weird now
<zappZapp> theSheep: i'll try to use the alsa 1.0.15 from hardy and see what happens ...
* somerville32 changed the topic of #xubuntu to: Official Xubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Xubuntu 7.10 Released: http://xubuntu.org/get | Alpha 3 Released, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/Alpha3/Xubuntu
<nanonyme> *applaud*
<zappZap1> theSheep: sorry, i cant find the link to the hardy repos, found cd images but that's not what i was looking for, or was it?
<TheSheep> zappZap1: no, you need to edit /etc/apt/sources.lst as root, copy the line for the maion feisty repository, and replace the wrod 'feisty' with 'hardy' in it
<zappZap1> theSheep: ah cheers
<zappZap1> theSheep: do i need to reload something in order to make this work? still getting the message that alsa would be the newest version
<[-_-]zzZZ> has anyone used irssa
<[-_-]zzZZ> comments
<thruxton> [-_-]zzZZ: do you mean irssi?
<[-_-]zzZZ> yeah
<[-_-]zzZZ> lol
<TheSheep> zappZap1: yes, you need to do 'sudo apt-get update
<King> hello...
<[-_-]zzZZ> hello
<King> i am new to linux and would like for someone to tell me why I cant connect to the internet on xubuntu.....
<[-_-]zzZZ> how are you using irc
<[-_-]zzZZ> ?
<King> I am using right now Windows XP
<[-_-]zzZZ> oh
<[-_-]zzZZ> what xubuntu you using
<King> 7.10
<thruxton> King: ethernet, wireless? router? what is your setup?
<[-_-]zzZZ> well it should auto detect in 7
<march> cu
<King> ummm...........Not sure what u mean we have a modem, its connected to a router, which is connected to three PCs...........
<thruxton> King: ok, first you need to know if xubuntu has detected and loaded the correct driver for your hardware
<King> how am I suppose to do that?
<thruxton> one way, type in a terminal: sudo lshw -short | grep network
<thruxton> that will tell you what the hardware is called, then you can find out what driver is needed
<King> ok...
<[-_-]zzZZ> king i dont think its that complicated
<soulroot> hello =) =) =) !!!
<soulroot> 1st day xubuntu!! changing from xp!
<thruxton> congratulations
<[-_-]zzZZ> congrats
<soulroot> Thanks!
<[-_-]zzZZ> its my second day
<soulroot> no knowhow yet for much of anything, took me an hr to get onto this irc
<soulroot> congrats!
<[-_-]zzZZ> what are you using?
<soulroot> xubuntu 7.10 in progress, still hung up on no internet so i am on xp right now
<soulroot> u?
<[-_-]zzZZ> pardon my lack of detail...what are you using for irc?
<soulroot> =)pidgin through freenode
<soulroot> er.. vice versa
<[-_-]zzZZ> pidgin is that a terminal irc client
<chirva> I'm using Gutsy and have a Radeon 9200SE with the open-source ati driver but compositing in xfwm is really slow
<chirva> compiz was pretty fast on Gnome and in glxgears i get about 1000 fps
<soulroot> gui it's gaim's newest incarnation
<King> hello again....
<[-_-]zzZZ> really can you xdcc with pidgin
<[-_-]zzZZ> king
<[-_-]zzZZ> king:got into system > networking>choose one of the connections that best represent your configuration listed(at least thats what i had to do) and click the propeties button>activate the connection and switch configruation to dhcp > click the ok button....presto, internet connection
<soulroot> i'm not sure what xdcc is
<[-_-]zzZZ> file transfering
<soulroot> ah
<soulroot> i believe so, i could with aim
<soulroot> gaim
<soulroot> it supports multiple accounts
<soulroot> yahoo icq, etc
<[-_-]zzZZ> really ... with /msg commands
<[-_-]zzZZ> ?
<King> ok
<soulroot> u can def send/receive files
<soulroot> not sure about command lining it
<[-_-]zzZZ> lol
<soulroot> it's very picture friendly
<soulroot> all i do is point and click ;)
<[-_-]zzZZ> lol
<soulroot> what're you using?
<[-_-]zzZZ> im using gaim but it does not support xdcc
<[-_-]zzZZ> so im giong to use irssi instead
<[-_-]zzZZ> terminal based irc client
<soulroot> i heard of it
<soulroot> in my search
<soulroot> xchat is the pushed one
<soulroot> i chose a familiar format, gaim to pidgin is just an update i think might be easier
<soulroot> same prog
<soulroot> nice purple bird and everything
<[-_-]zzZZ> stick to whatever suits your needs
<[-_-]zzZZ> hahahahahaha
<soulroot> hah
<soulroot> u're a Xubuntu runner?
<[-_-]zzZZ> yep
<soulroot> yeah, wasn't clear earlier
<[-_-]zzZZ> 6.006
<[-_-]zzZZ> er.. remove a zero
<[-_-]zzZZ> ;/
<soulroot> i tried the yahoo chat last night until like 5:30 am, not much help in the xu dep
<soulroot> hah
<soulroot> "linux"
<[-_-]zzZZ> google is your best bet
<soulroot> google has a chat?
<[-_-]zzZZ> no... the search enginen ..., <.<
<soulroot> some creepo has my sn as their gmail in like russia
<soulroot> oh hah
<soulroot> hah
<soulroot> yeah def
 * [-_-]zzZZ offers starbucks
<[-_-]zzZZ> ;)
<soulroot> Rao's in my cup
<[-_-]zzZZ> rao?
 * [-_-]zzZZ confused
<soulroot> fo sho, it's a great coffee shop in my area
<soulroot> 01002
<soulroot> also valley Roasters near the music shop i work at
<soulroot> "work" ;)
<[-_-]zzZZ> with that zip code are you in one of the founding states of america?
<soulroot> $60/month coffee habit in the heartland Massachusetts
<soulroot> and yes
<soulroot> =)
<soulroot> u?
<[-_-]zzZZ> arizona
<[-_-]zzZZ> valley of the furnance
<soulroot> right on!
<soulroot> wow
<soulroot> i'm going to san diego feb 5-19
<soulroot> one of my friends lived out there for a while
<[-_-]zzZZ> but your winter jackets are worthless in ma
<[-_-]zzZZ> oh really
<[-_-]zzZZ> thats cool
<soulroot> it's ok today actually, usually i have a coat and 2 hoodies
<soulroot> hat
<soulroot> 2 pants
<[-_-]zzZZ> your ready to find the sasquash
<soulroot> gloves, goggles, space heater with lawnmower engine pull start backpack
<soulroot> ;)
<[-_-]zzZZ> pull start backpack though....<.<
<soulroot> sasquatch...do they live @ joshua tree?
<soulroot> haha
<[-_-]zzZZ> please keep comical references general please......
<[-_-]zzZZ> whoa that was uncalled for...pardon me
<soulroot> forgotten
<soulroot> i go off on tangents
<soulroot> actually back to xubuntu
<soulroot> i can't get online!
<[-_-]zzZZ> got into system > networking>choose one of the connections that best represent your configuration listed(at least thats what i had to do) and click the propeties button>activate the connection and switch configruation to dhcp > click the ok button....presto, internet connection
<[-_-]zzZZ> try that
<soulroot> tried it
<[-_-]zzZZ> oh
<[-_-]zzZZ> hmmm
<soulroot> actually when i configure manually i lose my blue bars
<soulroot> in the netman
<soulroot> goes back to computer icon
<soulroot> when i leave it in roam
<soulroot> tho
<soulroot> networks show up
<[-_-]zzZZ> leave what in a room
<soulroot> no, leave the config for wireless on "roam"
<soulroot> then i at least get to see the networks and get blue reception bars
<King> hmmmmm
<[-_-]zzZZ> i haven't experimented with wireless
<soulroot> however my passphrase pops up once a minute but never goes online once filled corretly
<soulroot> ah
<[-_-]zzZZ> what is it king
<[-_-]zzZZ> didnt work
<[-_-]zzZZ> ?
<King> still doesnt work
<King> anything else that I can try?
<King>  
<[-_-]zzZZ> you cant use dhcp
<[-_-]zzZZ> you have a router
<[-_-]zzZZ> i forgot
<[-_-]zzZZ> you have to use the ip address for the router
<[-_-]zzZZ> i believe
<[-_-]zzZZ> because you are connected to the router that is connected to the internet
<zappZap1> theSheep: update worked fine, but sudo apt-get install alsa still telling me that it's the up to date version
<King> how to find out its ip address?
<[-_-]zzZZ> i think you have to configure the gateway address and the ip of the router
<[-_-]zzZZ> gateway address=router ip
<[-_-]zzZZ> and then i believe you get an ip address that the web sees
<[-_-]zzZZ> yeah that makes sense
<King> ok...
<[-_-]zzZZ> anyone here with other insights
<[-_-]zzZZ> ?
<zappZap1> zzZZ: what u want to do?
<[-_-]zzZZ> i wanted to configure internet connections through a router
<[-_-]zzZZ> you would have to use static ip in the configuration and set the gateway address as the ip of the router right
<zappZap1> zzZZ: for a prog or ur computer?
<[-_-]zzZZ> computer
<thruxton> the router usually assigns ips via dhcp
<zappZap1> zzZZ: if ur router gives ip address autmaticly ( think it's called dhcp ) use sudo dhclient
<[-_-]zzZZ> i know but the computer has to connect to the router and the router connects to the internet
<thruxton> we still dont know if king's network card even has the right driver
<[-_-]zzZZ> i dont think its a driver issue
<zappZap1> zzZZ: try ping 127.0.0.1
<[-_-]zzZZ> no ... i dont need help
<thruxton> i appreciate that he's new to linux, but `dosent work' isn't really that much to go on
<[-_-]zzZZ> king does
<[-_-]zzZZ> when he comes back
<zappZap1> zzZZ: okay sorry
<[-_-]zzZZ> he's trying to set the gateway address
<[-_-]zzZZ> no need to apologize friend
<[-_-]zzZZ> ;)
<zappZap1> zzZZ: hehe
<TheSheep> zappZap1: it probably can't install the newer version because it depends on too many new packages
<[-_-]zzZZ> what is a nice fast mp3 player
<[-_-]zzZZ> yeah i had to use 6.06 because 7.10 is defacto unstable
<[-_-]zzZZ> i mean my terminal wouldn't work
<zappZap1> TheSheep: i don't get any error messages in this way just a message telling me alsa is up-to-date, which it is not.  trying to build from source next ..
<soulroot> sorry, does anyone think they could shed light on a wireless problem?
<[-_-]zzZZ> and i google searched and its a real problem with no answers
<zappZap1> zzZZ: dunno got no sound ;). did king say if he's got access to the router?
<[-_-]zzZZ> yeah its part of his home network i believe
<[-_-]zzZZ> has other computers to play on
<[-_-]zzZZ> hold o i want to restart real quit
<[-_-]zzZZ> brb
<soulroot> wireless issue?
<zappZap1> soulroot: not sure, i'm quite new to linux but had to build my drivers from source ...
<soulroot> absolute beginner, has functioning driver/modem
<soulroot> 3934 or something
<soulroot> so many restarts
<soulroot> i can browse networks
<soulroot> find mine, enter passphrase and it gives me blue bars
<soulroot> but no internet or ip's issued
<soulroot> running off dvd, did disk check and it's aok
<soulroot> dunno if it makes a difference but it's wireless dsl
<zappZap1> soulroot: don't know what u mean with blue bars. but if u connect to the internet via a router which issues ip to clients (dhcp) try sudo dhclient on a terminal
<thebox> hello
<soulroot> thanks zapp, it lists eth0 and eth1 (eth1 is the wireless)
<soulroot> blue bars appear in the network manager on the top right much like on a cellphone for reception
<zappZap1> soulroot: did dhclient issued u an ip adress?
<soulroot> i don't think so, but that was 5:30am and i just remember trying to get internet up by terminal alone and no results. i'll give it a try
<soulroot> brb
<[-_-]zzZZ> brb
<[-_-]zzZZ> awesome
<[-_-]zzZZ> okay
<[-_-]zzZZ> so this is irssa
<[-_-]zzZZ> er...irssi
<[-_-]zzZZ> well folks please help king out
<zappZap1> zzZZ: king still around?
<[-_-]zzZZ> and soulroot too
<[-_-]zzZZ> now he will be back
<[-_-]zzZZ> hes is trying to configure the gateway address
<zappZap1> zzZZ: well if he's got other puter he could use ifconfig on linux or ipconfig on win
<[-_-]zzZZ> yeah
<[-_-]zzZZ> let him know that ... well im off
<[-_-]zzZZ> good day folks
<zappZap1> bye
<[-_-]zzZZ> ;)
<zappZap1> theSheep: was about to remove the old alsa drivers via synaptic but got the message that the packages ubunut-minimal has to be removed aswell, i didn't like that msg too much ...
<TheSheep> zappZap1: it's just an empty meta-package that depends on some other packages
<TheSheep> zappZap1: for easy installation of groups of packages
<zappZap1> theSheep: hmm, so it's not a bad thing to remove?
<TheSheep> zappZap1: no, as long as you don't do an 'autoremove' aterwards
<TheSheep> zappZap1: that command will try to remove all packages that were 'pulled in' as a dependency and are no longer needed
<zappZap1> theSheep: okay, that's good to know, removing the old alsa-base now and then trying to build from src
<KingAres> hello
<zappZap1> king: hoi king, heard about ur prob. do u got acess to another computer in the same network which has internet acess?
<KingAres> ummm......yeah
<KingAres> ...
<zappZap1> king: if it's win, go to start->exec and enter cmd (  for win2k, xp ), command for win98
<zappZap1> king: and then enter ipconfig
<KingAres> what to do after that?
<zappZap1> king: it will print out a list with the ip adress of the network cards plus their gateways ( if they have one ), use the gateway adress given on your computer
<KingAres> the default gateway................
<zappZap1> king: jup
<KingAres> and do what with it exactly?
<zappZap1> king: that should be the gateway adress u have been looking for
<KingAres> ok...
<KingAres> didnt work......
<KingAres> am I doing something wrong?
<zappZap1> king: can u ping other puter in ur network?
<zappZap1> king: or can u ping ur router?
<KingAres> ummm.........I dont know how to do that....
<zappZap1> king: no worries, open a terminal, and enter ping ip adress
<KingAres> ping ip address
<KingAres> type it just like that?
<zappZap1> king: ping <your gateways ip here>
<KingAres> oh
<KingAres> ok
<soulroot> hey again, i tried sudo dhclient and it tried a few tries but returned nothing and then said "sleeping" or some such thing wasn't sure if that was a result of the sudo command or what
<soulroot> also my "roaming" option for wireless was gone...o.0
<KingAres> I'll be back
<zappZap1> soulroot: was result of dhclient. have u connect to the network?
<soulroot> any ideas zapp maybe?
<soulroot> no, it returned nothing
<soulroot> a few tries on diferent rates
<soulroot> then gave up
<zappZap1> soulroot: hmm, okay open a terminal and enter iwconfig
<soulroot> now i am back on xp
<zappZap1> ah okay
<zappZap1> wireless works fine there?
<soulroot> i know tht i am using eth1, my wireless
<soulroot> yes
<soulroot> and the driver is supported
<zappZap1> soulroot: u know the configuration of ur wireless router: encrpytion mode, etc?
<soulroot> yes, wep 128
<zappZap1> soulroot: should not use that, to easy to crack
<soulroot> move on to hx?
<soulroot> hex?
<soulroot> i just like being able to remember my password
<zappZap1> soulroot: wpa would be the right thing, but don't worry for now. i had to install coustom driver to get wpa support for my card...
<soulroot> mine will do that in xp, not sure about linux
<soulroot> should i try static u think?
<zappZap1> soulroot: if u got ur essid, that's name of your wireless network and the password. open a terminal, if back on linux, and do:
<zappZap1> iwconfig eth1 essid <your wireless network name here>
<zappZap1> then: iwconfig eth1 key <your password in hex here>
<zappZap1> then sudo dhclient
<soulroot> should i type the words "essid" and "key" or is that where i insert?
<zappZap1> oh u have to use sudo in front of all the other commands. like
<zappZap1> sudo iwconfig eth1 essid <your wireless network name here>
<soulroot> yes
<zappZap1> type essid and key and after that network name and pw
<soulroot> k
<KingAres> wat is it suppose to do?
<zappZap1> theSheep: no success with compiling alsa from sources getting an access denied msg during ./configure, even if i use sudo
<zappZap1> king: did the ping work?
<KingAres> whats it suppose to show?
<KingAres> ..............
<zappZap1> king: PING 192.168.0.1 (192.168.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data.
<zappZap1> 64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=2.50 ms
<zappZap1> ...
<zappZap1> something like thius
<KingAres> yeath.........that happened......and it kept going an going
<zappZap1> king: that's good, now u know that u have got a connection to your router, only thing left is to tell your puter to use the gw ip to connect to the internet
<KingAres> ok...
<KingAres> explain how to do this plz...
<zappZap1> king: try sudo dhclient first, if that does not work i'll have to find the other cmd
<zappZap1> king: open a terminal and enter sudo dhclient
<zappZap1> king: dhclient will try to set this up for u automaticly
<KingAres> ok....
<KingAres> I'll be back Later..........
<zappZap1> how can i find out which kernel i'm using?
<crimsun> zappZap1: uname -r
<zappZap1> cheers crimsun
<zappZap1> some here who knows about issues with ALC300+ sound chips?
<zappZap1> sorry, read ALS300+
<ltlump> I need installation help :/
<ltlump> I'm at "where are you" in the installation thingie and it doesnt have an ok/next button
<ltlump> >.>
<ltlump> also this chat client sucks
<TheSheep> ltlump: maybe try an irc client instead
<TheSheep> ltlump: chats are pretty different from irc
<ltlump> I know but I need to install the OS before the IRC program
<TheSheep> ltlump: what's "where are you"?
<ltlump> second question in the installation prompt
<TheSheep> ltlump: well, select your country from the list
<ltlump> I did
<ltlump> and now I'm sitting here with the right time zone and everything
<ltlump> but no way of moving foreward
<TheSheep> ltlump: pressing enter doesn't work either?
<ltlump> nope, it opens up the list of cities
<ltlump> same for space bar
<TheSheep> ltlump: the window just ends without any buttons under it?
<ltlump> yep
<TheSheep> ltlump: what version is it?
<ltlump> newest
<ltlump> 7.10
<TheSheep> ltlump: have you tried to close the window and run the installer again?
<ltlump> yep
<TheSheep> ltlump: have you checked the cd for defects?
<ltlump> yep
<TheSheep> ltlump: how much ram do you have on that box?
<ltlump> 1 gig
<ltlump> has anyone here installed version 7.10?
<ltlump> hmm, dead channel
<zappZap1> ltlump: check #ubuntu, busy
<ltlump> ok
<somerville32> ltlump, I have
<scothealer> hello?
<scothealer> anone here?
<TheSheep> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<scothealer> ok just came in to socialize a bit...
<scothealer> do have questions about sound cards...
<scothealer> ok, my question is how do I adjust the voume on my linux OS?
<scothealer> wow...not a real talky crew here...thanks...
<scothealer> #ubuntu
<zappZap1> alsamixer
<ltlump> anyone know how to reduce the size of a current partition
<Ares123> Hello...
<pmj> I'm trying to use Thunar in Gnome, and I was wondering if Thunar can be made to manage the desktop in place of Nautilus? I guess it's not really an Xfce/Xubuntu question, but I figured people here would be more familiar with Thunar and its capabilities.
<TheSheep> pmj: xfce uses xfdesktop to manage the desktop
<TheSheep> pmj: a separate app
<pmj> TheSheep: OK, thank you
<KingAres> Hello....
<KingAres> can someone tell me how to get xubuntu to connect to the internet?????
<KingAres> ???????????
<KingAres>  
<KingAres> anyone
#xubuntu 2009-01-05
<fbc> How do I uninstall the ubuntu-desktop meta package leaving only those required by the xubuntu-desktop meta package?
<juanantonio> Can't you do it by Synaptic?
<juanantonio> I have the inverse case, I have Kubuntu, and installed Xubuntu desktop and some packages of Gnome were installed
<ThePub> fbc if you have ubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop installed if you remove ubuntu-desktop and then do an "apt-get autoremove" it should calculate the appropriate dependencies to remove.
<fbc> juanantonio,  yeah, but it will also uninstall those required xubuntu is any.
<fbc> ThePub, awesome thanks
<ThePub> and if it doesn't, you can always followup with an install of xubuntu-desktop, right? :)
<fbc> yeah, I guess
<ThePub> thing is, that any programs you have installed that use gnome dependencies will keep them around.
<juanantonio> Ok, I tell you because I do nothing but experimenting, and my last one was installing LXDE and Xubuntu desktps, that's why
<fbc> ThePub, wel i want to get rid of those apps too. I'm sure if I unstall GNOME it will pormpt me to uninstall those as well.
<ThePub> it generally will, yes.
<ThePub> I just did that switch a couple days ago, tbh I don't recall what all got removed but it worked fin.
<ThePub> fine
<ThePub> then again, I didn't install xubuntu-desktop but xfce4 meta package.
<fbc> Is there any way to enable the single click behavior on the desktop?? I can't find it anywhere.
<Aquina> Does anyone have an idea why creating a starter on the desktop causes the window to self-close when entering a name for it?
<william56> uhh, i just opened a folder to an automatically mounted cdrom drive that had been unmounted and is now being erased, and my file browser windows locked up. how can i unlock them without waiting for the cd to be erased, or just restart the whole process??
<ThePub> fbc: can't say that I'm aware that's possible.  it's possible inside Thunar but I don't think on the desktop.  Kind of silly, but never bothered me.
<william56> what's the name of the xubuntu browser?
<ThePub> browser?
<william56> file browser
<ThePub> by default the file manager is Thunar
<ThePub> at least on current installs :)
<william56> ahh, so killall thunar should do the trick?
<william56> nvm, found it
<ThePub> no clue what you're doing so can't say.  you could definitely try it I guess.  Thunar is capitalized.
<william56> yea, i just noticed that running ps -e
<william56> i was trying to kill the browser process, since it locked up
<william56> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<william56> would the minimal disk from that page be alright for installing xubuntu using a server on the lan as a repository?
<mcohen> hi all, can anyone give me a hand lowering memory use in xubuntu?
<mcohen> basically a bare bones setup, no net connection, so no nm-applet or update-notifier
<freego> mcohen, :O
<freego> so what do you want?
<mcohen> well, it's on a 128MB ram machine
<freego> install xubuntu in a old pc
<mcohen> I know I know, below the minimum requirements
<mcohen> it's already there, I just want to trim down some of the memory use
<mcohen> for example, I went to settings/pref, and told update-notifier not to autostart, but it did anyway
<fbc> ThePub, The reality is that I'm not a big fan of double-clicking especially since I've been diagnosed with carpal tunnel syndrome.
<freego> mcohen, 128MB is enough
<mcohen> other examples - I had to install ubuntu-desktop package because it is needed by edubuntu-desktop, but I'm running xubuntu, so for example I don't need gnome-screensav and gnome-power-man to run at startup
<freego> xubuntu runs with 64MB
<freego> :P
<mcohen> how do I get these processes to not start up
<freego> in xfce?
<Aquina> Has someone an idea related to my question?
<freego> aplications - settings - autostart
<freego> unmark all
<william56> freego: you mean apps>settings>settings manager>autostarted apps?
<freego> yep
<freego> xD
 * freego isn't in xfce right now
<mcohen> so I already tried that
<william56> :P
<mcohen> I unmarked update-notifier but it still ran at startup
<mcohen> do I need tracking and indexing?
<mcohen> what about this thin client thing
<freego> mmm.. I have not been using for 4 month
<freego> T_T
<mcohen> and finally, what is PulseAudio
<freego> mcohen, uninstall update-notifier
<ball> it's a streaming audio thingumywhatsit I think
<ball> ;...perhaps also a software mixer/mux
<mcohen> best keep?
<mcohen> also, I heard there's a memory leak in xfce4-menu-plug atm
<ball> brb, recabling
<mcohen> oh, it seems that removing update-notifier removes edubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop
<mcohen> is that ok, I think those are vrtual packages just designed to be dependent on everything in edubuntu/ubuntu
<sinbox> they ae meta package I think
<sinbox> but check first
<mcohen> well, it says it will only free 418kb of space, so they must be meta packages
<sinbox> no need for them I think unless you're starting
<mcohen> what about gnome-screensav?
<sinbox> no idea sorry :)  but a gnome thingy for sure
<mcohen> I mean, telling it not to autostart
<sinbox> bed'a'calling
<sinbox> nn all
<fbc> How do you add a terminal icon to the desktop? what's the command that I put in the box. I tried term, but that was not it.
<fbc> Is there and equivalent to ALT-F2 in gnome?
<fbc> ALT-F2 is the run dialog.
<fbc> Ahh it works in XFCE too..
<fbc> How do you add a terminal icon to the desktop? what's the command that I put in the box. I tried term, but that was not it.
<ron_o> xfce4-terminal
<ball> Xubuntu's surprising: I'm running full screen video on a 550 MHz Pentium III box
<exad> Hello, I was wondering if its hard to get xubuntu on a usb thumb drive
<william56> would it be hard for me to set up an apt repository so that i could do a net install of xubuntu from the packages stored on a regular xubuntu pc?
<R1cochet> !reconstructor
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reconstructor
<R1cochet> !reconstructer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reconstructer
<R1cochet> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<R1cochet> william56: read above
<ron_o> the thing is AptonCD can't reinstall your applications, but instead it can just creat a repository. You're better off just downloading all your applications to the appropriate apt cache and copying those files to a cd.
<ron_o> then just copy them back.
<exad> Got any info on getting Xubuntu to run on USB drive? Should I be downloading the alternate install cd?
<ron_o> exad, there are plenty of tutorials for that. maybe not for xubuntu, but for at least ubuntu.
<ron_o> too bad k3b can't handle that automatically. I hear that Nero does.
<exad> I found one
<ron_o> it'll come, like all does.
<exad> but it's just not too specific
<R1cochet> ron_o: nero does what?
<exad> so I dont know if I should download the desktop version or alternate install cd version
<exad> any wise counsel?
<ron_o> I hear that nero installs an iso to USB that's bootable.
<R1cochet> §orry
<ron_o> exad, most likely the main version will do. You won't be installing it entirely to a USB key. Just the important parts.
<william56> thanks, R1cochet
<R1cochet> william56: did u read ron_o's post right after mine tho?
<william56> yes, i think i'm gonna go with his advice
<ron_o> william56, you can just use synaptic and download everything without installing it. You'll figure it out.
<ron_o> if you purge your cache all the time.
<ThePub> fbc: that's why I personally try to avoid. between keyboard launching and extensive use of shortcuts my hands rarely move from the keyboard. aditionally all the stuff I want to access are on a couple of drop downs from the main panel. going to the desktop just always felt wierd to me.
<R1cochet> ron_o, will that pull the dependencies as well?
<william56> ohh, i just want the updates and new apps i've installed on this pc, plus all the non updated stuff from my latest version xubuntu cd
<exad> k thanks
<mcohen> thanks for the help guys,
<mcohen> is there anything else I can remove to save memory in xubuntu?
<ron_o> R1cochet, hmmm, I think it will. It should.
<william56> okay, so i have a folder with a bunch of deb files on them, plus the xubuntu cd. anyone know of a guide for changing the minimal install cd so that it'll read packages from cd?
<mcohen> The majority of the memory is taken by xfce stuff
<ron_o> mcohen, don't use applets.
<ThePub> fbc: you can supplement mousing by using the run dialogue at a very minimum (alt+f2 default).  a better alternative is something like gnome-do which can run anything in your menu by name, or personally I use gmrun which is just an enhanced run box.
<mcohen> or a lot anyway
<fbc> ThePub, thanks
<ron_o> mcohen, how much memory you got?
<mcohen> 128mb
<ron_o> wow
<ron_o> use fluxbox man..
<ron_o> it ain
<ron_o> it ain't hard.
<mcohen> fluxbox?
<ThePub> it's definitely better than xfce in this case.
<ron_o> a window manager that is very minimalist.
<ron_o> 128 ain't nothing.
<mcohen> ok, I can install fluxbox, how do I make sure it gets used, and stop xfce from running?
<ron_o> I was using it with 312 or so of RAM and I was doing well in fluxbox, but as soon as I used xubuntu, it ran terribly.
<ron_o> mcohen, when you use your password, you can go into a fluxbox sesssion.
<ThePub> 128 is quite a bit actually :)
<ron_o> ThePub, for a bare minimalist firewall.
<ThePub> (depending on the task)
<mcohen> urgh
<ThePub> I'm only using 256 atm
<mcohen> just took a look at it, might be a bit too minimalist for my 11 yr old daughter
<ThePub> no swap, nothing.. that's all I'm using.  :)
<ron_o> mcohen, you've a lot of work ahead. You sure you ...
<ron_o> oh, sorry. yah.
<R1cochet> 612m for me :)
<ron_o> too minimalist..
<R1cochet> being used
<ron_o> mcohen, what's she using it for?
<ThePub> fluxbox is where it's at though.  with a little work you can have a great environment.  I'd suggest a different distro than ubuntu though
<ron_o> internet?
<mcohen> basically, the question is, what can I do to make this machine nicely usable for my 11 yr old running edubuntu programs
<ron_o> ThePub, nah, xubuntu is great with fluxbox. It doesn't interfere at all with it.
<mcohen> I can connect to the net, but the machine will not be connected regularly, I want to set it up and then remove the PC card wireless
<ron_o> mcohen, wow.. I think edubuntu is pretty intensive for RAM.
<ThePub> it's less the interface and more the extra baggage that ubuntu brings :)
<ThePub> I'd find out what in edubuntu looks good and then consider installing debian
<ThePub> go with a net install and work up from a bare machine.
<ron_o> mcohen, since it's a standalone machine just install edubuntu to it and see how it fares.
<mcohen> hmm, thanks
<mcohen> I'll just see how it goes for the moment
<ron_o> you'll have to experiment.
<ron_o> trying to advise you sometimes hurts you since I don't know your situation. To some folks waiting 10 seconds for a program to load is fine, and others forget it.
<ron_o> sys requirements:   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=574627
<ron_o> I'm really getting into virtualization, so going back to me old machine isn't plausible anymore.
<ball> ron_o: I want a new machine that's kitted out for that.
<ball> Rules out a Celeron or Sempron
<ball> hello exad
 * source is now playing disturbia - Rihanna
 * source is now playing disturbia - Rihanna
<source> :O
<source> hmm
<exad> hi ball
<likemindead> Anyone have any thoughts on Songbird?
<ZeZu> where do bug reports go ?
<william56> would it be hard to modify a minimal installer to install xubuntu's default packages plus any updates i have lying around from the cd?
<source> william56, not
<source> you can download netinst
<source> and then install all of you want
<william56> netinst, eh.. is there a package for it?
<william56> oh, you mean the cd?
<source> what do you want do to
<source> to do*?
<source> a minimal install of xubuntu?
<william56> i want to install using a text mode installer with the packages stored on the disk, preferably ones copied from this pc
<william56> the packages stored on the cd, that is
<source> install xubuntu first, then install the packages
<source> :P
<william56> how do i install xubuntu without packages? i can do that from the minimal cd?
<william56> basically my isp has some major bandwidth issues, and i'm in need of a way to create a cd that'll install packages that are currently on my xubuntu graphical install cd, and run in text mode at the same time, as the minimal iso does (both of which i have)
<william56> or just in need of a way to install via the minimal iso and copy the packages from the cd later? could i do that?
<guyiom> on intrepid there is a wy to create bootable distros from a running one
<R1cochet> guyiom: is there a tutorial on this
<guyiom> no i just saw the app 2 h ago
<guyiom> i ll refind he name
<R1cochet> i think reconstructor
<R1cochet> i had that app but never got around to using it
<guyiom> shit i made a nistake with the usb-creator stuff
<william56> would anyone mind telling me where the apt-get repo list is? i've decided to do a bare bones install from the minimal cd, and i'm wondering where the file is i need to edit to install packages from cd
<guyiom> anyway i have to go bed here it's 5h30
<guyiom> you can add in your rep the cd instead of web link
<guyiom> or a place inyour hd
<guyiom> ciao
<william56> cya
<william56> i was planning on doing that, wondering where the config file you add them to is
<R1cochet> i have a disc in a dvd drive and i cant eject it
<R1cochet> thunar doesnt show it in the drop down menu either
<R1cochet> how can i get it to eject for me?
<microlith> has anyone run into an issue where an idle laptop will go into sleep mode immediately upon being unplugged?
<ball> R1cochet: try "eject" at a $ prompt
<R1cochet> ball: thank you i tried it after i navigated into that directory and it wouldnt work
<adrift98> i'm about to ask a taboo question, but it's for good reason. How do i turn off the Xubuntu login screen. This is for a laptop that won't see the internet practically at all if ever...
<adrift98> basically, i want my grandma to be able to boot up xubuntu and just end up on the desktop.
<ball> adrift98: unix (and therefore Linux) doesn't work that way
<adrift98> sure it does. i've done it in Ubuntu
<wen> i think it should be achievable.
<william56> i've done that, there's a 'login automatically' tic button somewhere
<adrift98> i figured as much William, but i couldn't find it
<william56> i think i did mine when i was installing, lemme look around..
<william56> okay, go to applications>settings>login window
<adrift98> ok thanks
<adrift98> ah i see it
<william56> :P
<adrift98> security maybe?
<adrift98> allow local systme admin login?
<william56> that's what i'm looking at
<adrift98> aha, well let me see if it works. thanks
<william56> one second, is local system admin the user?
<adrift98> yes
<william56> that's odd
<william56> is that the name you typed in during install?
<adrift98> yes
<william56> ohh, never midn
<william56> yea, that should do it
<adrift98> ok well we'll find out :D
<adrift98> so odd that people are so paranoid about booting into an OS without a login. I understand the paranoia behind it all, but for those who will never be on any sort of network, it seems unjustified.
<adrift98> ohwell.
<william56> okay, here's my question. during install from the latest minimal cd, it's made it to the 'detecting disks and other hardware' portion of it, and the screen just keeps going black then coming back to the detecting screen, without any other changes.. also i see killed instead of detect in the sentence 'detecting hardware, please wait...'
<william56> any suggestions on what might be wrong or how to fix it?
<adrift98> This is during the install?
<william56> adrift98: yes
<william56> i think it's because my hd is going bad.. but could there be another problem that i'm not aware of? i can get the pc specs if needed
<adrift98> did you interupt the install procedure at any point? like did you plug in a cat 5 cable or anything like that while it was installing?
<william56> i did the first time i was installing, but not the second time. and i don't think it came out during the installation, though it's possible
<adrift98> i had a similar issue... i was installing and plugged in a network cable when it was looking for a network. It jacked up the install somehow and i had to start all over again. the second time around it worked flawlessly
<adrift98> maybe 3 times a charm?
<william56> i'll give it a go.. looking at the bios menu though, i'm not 100% sure that the hd is even detected
<william56> but then again, that wouldn't be the problem if the bios wasn't detecting it, i guess
<william56> it doesn't appear that it's gonna work on the third try either..
<ball> That's wierd, I can't ssh into my Xubuntu box
<ball> I bet it tried to standby and couldn't.
<ball> I should tell it not to try.
<R1cochet> can i run a livecd without restarting?
<TheSheep> R1cochet: what do you mean?
<R1cochet> well im booted in xubuntu right now and would like to run a livecd without restarting and booting from it
<TheSheep> what do you mean by 'run' then?
<R1cochet> load the livecd and test drive it
<TheSheep> I don't understand
<TheSheep> R1cochet: you can run it in a virtual machine like vmware or qemu...
<R1cochet> i would like to boot the livecd while still booted from my hdd
<TheSheep> that doesn't make any sense
<R1cochet> ok Nevermind then
<R1cochet> thank you
<TheSheep> what's the problem you are trying to solve?
<R1cochet> i want to run a livecd i created without restarting and booting from disc
<TheSheep> but why?
<R1cochet> to see if i like it without restarting
<TheSheep> ah, use a virtual machine then
<R1cochet> can u recommend one?
<TheSheep> I like qemu personally, but lots of people use vmware
<R1cochet> they both work the same?
<TheSheep> pretty much, vmware is more gui-driven
<TheSheep> and proprietary
<R1cochet> !qemu
<ubottu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<R1cochet> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<R1cochet> so i could install an OS and play games written for windows just fine on either?
<TheSheep> R1cochet: virtual machines are usually much slower than the host machine
<TheSheep> R1cochet: but yes, you can install windows or any other operating system on a virtual machine
<R1cochet> this should negate me needing a dual boot system then?
<TheSheep> R1cochet: the virtual machine is much slower
<R1cochet> ok
<R1cochet> how do i run qemu? i have it installed
<Sinister> dual boot should only mean boots for both feet
<R1cochet> cant find it
<TheSheep> R1cochet: it's a command line utility
<TheSheep> R1cochet: there are some graphical frontends
<TheSheep> qemulator, qtemu, qemu-launcher
<TheSheep> btw, if you install kqemu, it will be faster
<R1cochet> ok
<R1cochet> is there a tutorial that can explain where to go from there?
<TheSheep> proably, I'd check the forums and google
<R1cochet> TheSheep: do i need both kqemu-common and kqemu-source?
<Sinister> can you play WMV in 64 bit ?
<TheSheep> R1cochet: I don't know exactly
<TheSheep> Sinister: there are w64codecs in the medibuntu repository
<R1cochet> Sinister: yes
<TheSheep> Sinister: not sure whether they include your particular codec
<Sinister> dont work
<R1cochet> though on some hdwmv the sound doesnt play but the vid is fine
<Sinister> i installed w64 still wont play
<TheSheep> wmv is a general file format, it can be encoded with various codecs
<Sinister> i just installed vlc and it wont play them
<FlyOnTheWall> erm, I have an icon on my panel that says "no network connections"
<FlyOnTheWall> all fine and dandy, if it was a local machine I'd just assume the network card is down and try to probe some modules
<FlyOnTheWall> however, it's an ltsp solution
<FlyOnTheWall> and everything else is working, including the ssh connection to this screen
<Sinister> is it set for the right card ?
<R1cochet> if i clear this directory: var/cache/apt/archives will i be ok?
<TheSheep> R1cochet: do apt-get clear instead
<TheSheep> (or clean?)
<R1cochet> TheSheep: thank you
<alienkid> hello I am new to Linux and just installed yesterday, and now I want to network with my 2 windows machines using samba
<alienkid> I have samba all set up but I can't see them, they can see and use my files just fine but I can't see thiers
<ball> hello alienkid
<alienkid> hi
<ball> You have folders shared on the MS Windows machines?
<alienkid> My windows install on this machine can see them, just not Linux
<alienkid> yes
<alienkid> many
<alienkid> does it matter if I "installed inside windows"?
<ball> If you can mount the Windows boxen from Linux, probably not.
<alienkid> I don't know if I can mount them
<alienkid> I also don't have a connect to... menu in places
<sinbox> try and seek: pyneighborood
<sinbox> should help
<alienkid> in synaptic or add/remove?
<sinbox> not sure check them out
<alienkid> can't find it
<sinbox> true just checked it's not in the repositories, you'd have to build it if you wanted it, sorry
<alienkid> know any other why?
<sinbox> sorry I don't, am on ubuntu rather than xubuntu right now, and my samba shares don't quite work properly either: am a bit clueless on that
<ball> I suppose I could try it.  I have a Windows box (my wife's) in front of me and a Xubuntu box (mine) beside me.
<alienkid> ok thanks for trying. breakfast
<alienkid> byr
<alienkid> bye
<ball> bon apetit!
<sinbox> one thing I'm thinking is you might need an extra for your windows machine to see the ext3 partitions on your linux machine
<sinbox> oopss missed him
<ball> sinbox: he's going the other way as I understand it: mounting Windows shares from a Xubuntu box
<Nalleman> gnome-powermanager seems to be very buggy for me right now. Is this a common problem?
<ball> Nalleman: I don't know about Gnome, but my machine can't standby or Hibernate
<Nalleman> ball, can you change screen brightness? my computer hangs up if i tries to
<ball> This is a desktop
<ball> What's the right package for serving up :0 via VNC?
<cody-somerville>  !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<ball> cody-somerville: um, that's okay as far as it goes, but doesn't tell me which of the VNC packages does the job I'm after.
<ball> hello Ahmuck
<Ahmuck> hi ball
<Ahmuck> i need to boot from a live xubuntu cd and access a crashed hard drive
<ball> ok
<Ahmuck> is that possible in xubuntu?
<Ahmuck> or is there something special i need to do
<Ahmuck> k, gtg
<ball> Ahmuck: yes, it's possible
<ball> (should be)
<Ahmuck> do i just mount it, or can i access it directly upon boot up from the live cd?
<Ahmuck> ubuntu needs to create a Rubuntu cd
<Ahmuck> Rescue *buntu
<ball> I would expect to have to mount it manually
<ball> (mount it read-only)
<Ahmuck-Jr> k, i'm back
<Ahmuck-Jr> live cd.
<Ahmuck-Jr> how do i mount this windows drive again?
<ball> my guess would be something like "mount -r /dev/sda1 /mnt"
<ball> (then look for your files in /mnt)
<|ntegra|> hey y'all
<ball> mornin'
<|ntegra|> this is working good, but I don't seem to have a webcam yet
<|ntegra|> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<|ntegra|> knowing ubuntu that'll be a cool as tutorial
<|ntegra|> ball: where you at?
<ball> Illinois, USA
<|ntegra|> cool, >auckland,NewZealand
<|ntegra|> cool, I was pretty happy when xubuntu gutsy worked out-of-the-box with my wireless card
<|ntegra|> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Sinister> i see i can add a program to my bottom panal that slows down my cpu is there any think that speeds it up ?
<|ntegra|> thats overclocking which is done in the bios not (usually) the operating system
<|ntegra|> !remastering
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<Muhammad_Saad> How can I install a basic command line system from Xubuntu 8.10 desktop (live) CD?
<Odd-rationale> Muhammad_Saad: you have to use tha alternative disc... the live cd does not let you install a command line system
<Odd-rationale> !alternative
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<Muhammad_Saad> there is a file in the CD /preseed/cli.seed. What is that for?
<Odd-rationale> idk... you'd probably have to ask cody-somerville...
<fbc> How do you take a screen shot? I press prtscn and nothing happens, and I don't see the snapshot acessory like i used to have with ubuntu.
<sinbox> might be a bit late but did you take a look at this Ahmuck : http://ubuntu-rescue-remix.org/
<investigate_911> i'm trying to write "17th of November" in abiword, but the "th" does not float above. how do i format it?
<fbc> investigate_911, I don't know of a way to do that in abiword..I'd like to know too..
<investigate_911> i'll check their site for info.
<investigate_911> ... and their irc
<charlie-tca> fbc: To take a screen shot, add the screenshot applet to the panel
<charlie-tca> Then you just click on the camera
<fbc> charlie-tca, do you know how to invoke that from the command line? That way I can map it to a keyboard shortct, like my print button?
<charlie-tca> Sorry, I do not
<Ahmuck> sinbox: thx
<Odd-rationale> fbc: try scrot. a command line tool to take a screenshot...
<fbc> Odd-rationale, ok thanks
<anotherG> Is there a list of files one needs to backup to be able to restore a (X)ubuntu system?
<anotherG> I thought `dpkg --get-selections` and /etc would be enough, but just now I had to (?)
<anotherG> edit /var/lib/locales/supported.d/local to add some locales and now I wonder what else
<anotherG> might be hidden at some obscure place?
<robile> does anyone know a plugin for xmms to show the available playlists in an extra window or so?
<alienkid> hi guys I found a way without pyneighborhood to view windows shares with samba
<cody-somerville> oh?
<alienkid> my grabing smb4K you can view windows shares
<cody-somerville> That sounds like a KDE app
<alienkid> it is but it still seems to work
<alienkid> where in the applications menu would pyNeighborhood be?
<alienkid> I installed it to but can't find it
<tascil> Heya.  I'm having a problem installing a video card (it gives me static after the Xubuntu splash loader); can anyone help me?
<Pres-Gas> static? Like a TV static?
<source> saluton
<Pres-Gas> ...it actually moves like that?
<tascil> Well, static-ish.
<tascil> The lines of the splash screen are mixed up and interlaced.
<Pres-Gas> ahhhh, did you enable anything like compositing?
<tascil> I think it's trying to load gdm (the screen blacks out three times briefly during startup), but it hangs up after that with the messed up video.
<tascil> I did, but here's the thing.  I was using the onboard video, shut off the computer, put in the card, and now it does this.
<tascil> Could it be that I just need to go back and install the drivers?
 * Pres-Gas scrolls up the window...
<Pres-Gas> Did I come in after you mentioned installing "the card"?
<tascil> No.
<alienkid> how do I replace the annoying beep the internal speekers make with something like what windows does when you try to backspace when theres nothing to backspace?
<tascil> Sorry, I may not have been that clear.  >.>
<Pres-Gas> tascil, I think it is me...need more coffee.  I see it now
<tascil> <nod>  I have an AMD64 processor, and I'm trying to install an NVidia 8400GS card.
<Pres-Gas> Are you able to use the onboard video still?
<tascil> Let me try; I should be able to.
<tascil> Okay, had to take out the card, but it appears to boot up fine.
<tascil> Yes, it works.
<Pres-Gas> You should look through dmesg and see if your nvidia card was detected, and also look through your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Pres-Gas> see what they say...
<tascil> I had to take the card out.  It wouldn't recognize the onboard video.
<Pres-Gas> okay, there should be more than one file named Xorg.0.log
<Pres-Gas> look through them both
<tascil> um, where?
<Pres-Gas> in /var/log
<tascil> Ok.
<Pres-Gas> the Xorg logs are a tad hard to read at first...there is explanation at the top of the file
<tascil> Alright, but what am I looking for?
<Pres-Gas> See if there is any errors involving the video card of even if it mentions nvidia
<tascil> Nope.
<Pres-Gas> Hmmm...one more thing...I want to make sure we are talking about the same thing...are you getting issues after the xubuntu boot screen BEFORE gdm or after gdm?
<tascil> It never gets to the login screen; it does the startup procedure with the xubuntu splash page with the loading bar, displays some text (something involving init.rc or something, I forget), the screen blacks out, displays the same text, repeats the previous two things another two times, displays the messed-up screen, then hangs up.
<tascil> I think it's getting issues when it gets to gdm.
 * Pres-Gas wonders if it would behave on the live cd...after the nvidia card is installed...
<tascil> I tried that.  I put in the card, booted from the live CD, and got a slightly different, though still messed-up, result.
<Pres-Gas> There are some bios-es that have options on using internal video or card...did you need to or have you looked at that when installing the card?
<tascil> I don't know anything about that.
<R1cochet> tascil: i had similar problems with the livecd. try running it in safe grafx mode
<tascil> Maybe I'm spoiled from the whole plugin-and-play culture.
<tascil> R1cochet: how?
<R1cochet> when the screen comes up asking if u want to try/install/memtest/.........
<R1cochet> one of the f-keys brings up an option for safe grafx mode
<tascil> Let me try it.
<tascil> Nope; still get a messed-up image.
<Pres-Gas> R1cochet, are you using the OSS nvidia drivers or proprietary?
<R1cochet> im on nvidia1.77
<Pres-Gas> I have not run into that type of issue with my nvidia cards...but then again, they are not added after market either.
<R1cochet> mine is
<calamari> hi
<calamari> I would like to set by desktop to be my home directory.. is there a way to do that?
<calamari> one odd thing is that I do not seem to be able to delete the Desktop directory, it is recreated instantly
<Odd-rationale> calamari: i don;t think there is a way to do that in xfce... you can do it in gnome though... and i beleive kde plasma will let you do something similar...
<calamari> well I was going to just set a symlink Desktop to ~
<calamari> any idea what app is watchdogging the Desktop directory?
<Odd-rationale> thunar perhaps...
<tascil> Okay, I want to reinstall xubuntu from scratch with an nvidia 8400 graphics card.  The live CD won't get past the boot loader screen (it gives me some messed-up interlaced garbage).  I have a monitor hooked into the VGA port on the graphics card.  I am not able to install from the live CD.  Any help?
<Odd-rationale> tascil: try the alternative disc...
<Odd-rationale> !alternative | tascil
<ubottu> tascil: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<tascil> Okay, thanks.  Hopefully this will work.
<stuart__> Anybody know if firestarter auto starts at bootup
<Shaba1> what is firestarter?
<Odd-rationale> i gui, easy to use firewall...
<Odd-rationale> !info firestarter
<ubottu> firestarter (source: firestarter): gtk program for managing and observing your firewall. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-6ubuntu4 (intrepid), package size 407 kB, installed size 1988 kB
<source> ???
<invisime> so, which problem should I describe first? my sound issues or my external hard drive issues... hm...
<crimsun> just describe them both
<invisime> no sound.
<invisime> had it on initial install, it's gone now.
<invisime> usb external hardrive won't mount.
<invisime> used to, doesn't anymore.
<crimsun> ok, RE: sound, run http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh using bash, and tell us the url
<calamari> what's the mount error message?\
<calamari> lol.. my character console font is insanely large
<calamari> it's like it is in the wrong graphics mode
<tascil> ugh.  continuing from before: I tried installing using the alternate CD, and it said that one of the files was corrupted and could not install (this was after freshly burning and verifying the CD).  Going back to the normal live CD, when I try to "install xubuntu", it drops me to a commandline ("ubuntu@ubuntu:~$").  Any help with where to go from here?  I just want to install Xubuntu with my graphics card.
<invisime> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=9d37a7e6446464f00c9eda620358243009b8a69f
<calamari> tascil: this could be completely wrong.. but I noticed that for a previous system of mine the bios was hosed somehow and I couldn't boot off the cd reliably.. it'd boot and crash randomly
<tascil> calamari: I don't think that's the problem.  I've done this before cleanly, and it won't work now.
<calamari> k
<tascil> I have an Nvidia 8400GS card, and I want to install Xubuntu.  I should be able to pop in the graphics card into the PCI slot, pop in the live CD, and boot from it and install, right?
<invisime> calamari, I think I was being a touch inaccurate when I said it wasn't mounting. there's a message that gets broadcast when I plug in the usb drive.
<calamari> I have a 7800 or something like that.. the free video drivers would not work for it
<invisime> crimsun, http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=9d37a7e6446464f00c9eda620358243009b8a69f (sorry that took so long.)
<calamari> had to use the nvidia
<tascil> Right, but I can't get to the point of installing the drivers.
<tascil> If I try to boot from the live CD, it loads the linux kernel, boots up Xubuntu (with the loading bar), then after a few lines of output gives me an interlaced garbage-form of that same loader screen.
<calamari> right
<tascil> (or, in this last case, it drops me to the ubuntu command-line, which is utterly useless.)
<tascil> After having to abort mid-install off the alternate CD, I have no working system on my computer.
<calamari> how ar did the alternate cd go before proclaiming there was an error?
<calamari> nm you answered it
<tascil> Setting up software; it was right after the HTTP proxy prompt.
<tascil> It got to 6%, hung for a while, then proclaimed an error.
<tascil> yeah, so, I'm now using the live CD, I chose "install Xubuntu" (where I do not try it out first), and it drops me to a command line.
<tascil> why, and how can I actually install xubuntu?  Try a new live CD?
<invisime> btw, calamari, the error I get on plugging in the usb xternal drive is "device descriptor read/64. error -110"
<calamari> invisime: I'm sorry, that is completely unfamiliar to me
<calamari> tascil: the "install xubuntu" choice is still going to grphics mode.. so that one probably won't work either
<calamari> tascil: the alternative cd is relly the way to go.. not sure why it failed halfway thru tho
<invisime> if it helps any, I started having the problems after I designated one of the partitions on the external to be a boot partition and tried to boot from it. (unsuccessfully)
<tascil> calamari: Nor do I.  I was using an older live CD, so I'm going to make a new live CD and try that.  We'll see.  I see no reason for why this graphics card is messing everything up, since that's the root of all my problems.
<calamari> another option might be to use a different graphics card to install then switch back
<tascil> I have no other graphics card.
<tascil> And going from the onboard to the card didn't work.
<tascil> Like, I feel as if I need someone to walk me through the whole process, since I'm almost at a complete standstill.
<tascil> Like, do other people have their card in the box too when they install the OS?  Or do they put it in later?
 * source now playing green light - John Legend
<calamari> wait
<calamari> you are able to install without the graphics card.. on the builtin?
<tascil> Yes.
<calamari> if that works.. do that, then put in your card after the install
<tascil> I did.
<tascil> And gdm wouldn't start.
<calamari> right you need to reconfigure X to use a different driver
<tascil> And because of that, it kept hanging up, and I couldn't get to a command line, so I'd have to take the card out to get the computer to work at all.
<calamari> since most likely your built in card isn't nvidia
<calamari> wow
<tascil> I did, though; I installed the nvidia graphics drivers, and reconfigured the xorg.conf file, and then the onboard card wouldn't work.
<tascil> so then I was up the creek without a paddle, and here I am, trying to get a vanilla install of xubuntu.
<calamari> when you get this going again, I recoomend a copy of tomsrtbt
<calamari> that way you can access a command line at least
<tascil> what's that?
<calamari> old boot floppy
<tascil> ech.  I don't have any floppies.
<calamari> bunch of utils
<calamari> lol
<calamari> they probably make a cd version now
<tascil> okay, it still dropped me to a command line with the new live cd.
<tascil> I'm going to install xubuntu using the onboard graphics card.
<tascil> after I get it installed, where do I go from there?
<calamari> I do not know.. you already did what I'd try
<calamari> however, you may want to stop gdm from automatically starting
<calamari> then if things go wrong at least you shouldn't hang
<calamari> also don't forget about booting into recovery mode
<calamari> (esc on boot)
#xubuntu 2009-01-06
<null__> Question:  How do I restart USB?
<steve|xp> hmmm
<steve|xp> xubuntu doesn't seem to be recognizing my 256MB I put in my notebook
<calamari> steve|xp, does the bios recognize it?
<luis__> hi guys
<luis__> i am looking for a GNU/LINUX MASTER
<luis__> the reasn is as follows:
<luis__> i have had install 2 days ago xubuntu 8.10,  in order to use my epson stylus cx5600 i had to reinstall win and fo course i did reinstall again xubuntu
<luis__> but then while surfing on internet i notice it was as slow as win so i did a check on win and to my surprise it really improve the speed on win, so the question is: why is this happening? isnt GNU/LINUX suppose to be a lot faster thna win???
<source> luis__, so, what is the problem?
<luis__> just say it
<luis__> speed
<source> wait
<luis__> i did install on my sis and is fast, but in my pc is somehow really slow
<source> luis__, ok, I need more information
<source> memory, processor?
<luis__> my pc has 1 Mega Ram 120 GB hd del evo d510 sff pentium 4
<luis__> 2.e Ghz
<luis__> 2.4
<Sinister> my vol is so low i can barly hear it with head phones over my pc fan what could cause this ?
<source> 1 MB!!!?
<source> 1MB ram!!!
<luis__> got confuse
<luis__> sorry
<source> ok
<source> so...
<luis__> how can i check the specification?
<source> free -m
<source> aplicacions - system - gnome-system-manager
<luis__> thks ok memory 1001.4 MiB Pentium 4 CPU 2.40GhZ
<source> monitor
<source> system monitor
<source> :P
<source> luis__, the problem is for memory or processor
<source> ???
<luis__> it says nothing about monitor
<luis__> i dont know
<luis__> all i know is the speed in xubuntu is really slow like 1 minute to download google web page
<luis__> and if do the same page on win it takes a blink of an eye it use to be the other way around
<luis__> ok like i was telling you source i dont know because if i want to download lets say google web page it takes about a minute but if i try the same on win it takes a blink of an eye and it use to be the other way around
<luis__> mi speed connection is 1 Mega
<luis__> so what would be the problem? amen is really weird that it only happens with xubuntu and it use to with win but now win has improve and xubuntu just dont i love xubuntu but sped is not nice at all
<luis__> source would you take ver and see what the problem is ?????
<source> luis__, ping www.google.com
<luis__> lot of info
<luis__> wich one should i give yu?
<luis__> ok here some of it:
<source> luis__, there you can see the speed of google respond you
<luis__> PING www.l.google.com (74.125.95.99) 56(84) bytes of data.
<luis__> 64 bytes from iw-in-f99.google.com (74.125.95.99): icmp_seq=1 ttl=238 time=121 ms
<luis__> 64 bytes from iw-in-f99.google.com (74.125.95.99): icmp_seq=2 ttl=238 time=119 ms
<luis__> 64 bytes from iw-in-f99.google.com (74.125.95.99): icmp_seq=3 ttl=238 time=89.5 ms
<luis__> 64 bytes from iw-in-f99.google.com (74.125.95.99): icmp_seq=5 ttl=238 time=123 ms
<luis__> 64 bytes from iw-in-f99.google.com (74.125.95.99): icmp_seq=6 ttl=238 time=112 ms
<source> luis__, what browser are using?
<source> firefox?
<luis__> firefox
<luis__> is the "fastest" cause semonkey and epiphany are even slower
<source> T_T
<source> but the problem is your conexion
<source> your memory is good
<luis__> but see i got install firefox as well in win and there is very fast
<source> right?
<source> if you see gnome monitor
<source> how many memory are using
<luis__> no i have 1MB
<source> 1GB
<source> 1GB = 1024 MB
<luis__> in memory and swap history says 299.4 MiB (29.9%) of 1001.4 MiB
<source> that's good
<source> I think the problem is your conection
<luis__> yes i told you win is to be this way but now became really fast and this happens only with xubuntu
<source> have you ever tried with another browser?
<source> for example, opera
<tascil> Heya again.  So I'm installing 8.10 on my box with an nvidia 8400GS video card.  I can only boot from the live CD in safe graphics mode, since not doing so will either drop me to a command-line or spew garbage on the monitor.  I need help installing the nvidia drivers, since I've tried both synaptic and envy and neither works.
<luis__> i have seamonkey and epiphany
<luis__> but they are even worst
<source> try with opera
<luis__> the worst is epiphany
<luis__> but is weird cause this is happening only with xubuntu wind did really improve
<source> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<source> tascil, there
<luis__> what do you mean??
<source> <source> try with opera
<source> if opera doesn't work...
<source> T_T
<source> I hope works
<source> xD
<tascil> source: I've tried that.  It says that the drivers are installed and enabled, but trying to boot into the system still gives me reported configuration errors and I still have to boot into low-graphics mode.
<luis__> no such thing as that on synaptic
<luis__> no opera browser on synaptic
<luis__> nothing also by terminal
<luis__> whats T_T surce?????
<luis__> opera nothing and T_T either
<luis__> none of them on synaptic not on terminal
<luis__> so any of the master want o see whats wrong in here pls?? this is a good challeng for you guys and also you help me :p mi ip address is: 10.240.130.26 ni invite to take control over my machine and see why is his happening would you pls???
<craigbass1976> When I want to shut down, I have to go Applications -> Quit, then shut down form the login screen.  How can I do it in one step?  Without sudo...
<ball> hello j1mc
<j1mc> hi ball
 * likemindead is away: I'm busy so STFU.
 * likemindead is back (gone 00:00:05)
<nikolam> i got a bit not ordinary question.
<nikolam> I made encrypted swapfile (swap mounted as file)
<nikolam> "But I got message Starting early crypto disks.."
<nikolam> That lasts for ,say, at least 3 minutes upon system start
<nikolam> Does anyone know how to reduce that time?
<R1cochet> y is your swap encrypted?
<ball> just in case l;;-)
<ball> hello source
<ZeZu> dear god the dev packages are screwed in xubuntu-ppc64 for ps3
<ZeZu> the stock compiler has a bug where it sign extends unsigned long long's and the cell-sdk goes nuts about bad libraries
<spasticteapot> I have a very strange problem.
<spasticteapot> Under the default settings, Synaptic Package Monitor is not listing many useful packages.
<R1cochet> TheSheep: are you around?
<R1cochet> question about qemu
<Muhammad_Saad> Which is the best tool to create a custom live CD? I also want to add a few custom scripts.
<R1cochet> try reconstructor
<Muhammad_Saad> will it allow me to add custom scripts?
<Muhammad_Saad> and is it easy to use?
<R1cochet> i dont know, yes: http://ubuntusoftware.info/distro.html , http://reconstructor.aperantis.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=29&Itemid=39
<R1cochet> http://reconstructor.aperantis.com/index.php?option=com_remository&Itemid=33&func=select&id=5
<generalsnus> Hi! We use Ubuntu for our students at our school, I want to block certain websites, Ive tried to edit /etc/hosts.. but ubuntu dosent seem to use that at all.. both hosts.conf and nsswitch tells me its looking in the hosts first.. but still it dosent seem like its beeing used at all
<rhavenn> generalsnus: install a web proxy would be my suggestion...invisible if you want
<rhavenn> generalsnus: or assuming you run a central DNS server and block outbound DNS just set up central "fake" zones and direct those do localhost or whatever
<generalsnus> ive tried "squid"..but thats just too much of "configs" to be done.. i just want to block a bunch of adresses
<generalsnus> i have a list of 800 urls i wanna block
<rhavenn> generalsnus: just force all DNS requests to go through a central DNS server..firewall all outbound DNS requests not from the DNS server
<rhavenn> write a quick script to generate zone files
<generalsnus> we use a w2k3 for DNS.. but i havent used it much.. i dont really know how to set it up/change stuff
<rhavenn> generalsnus: how many linux workstations are we talking?
<rhavenn> generalsnus: how are you determining that it ignores /etc/hosts ?
<Muhammad_Saad> R1cochet, which one is easier? Ubuntu Customization Kit or Reconstructor?
<generalsnus> well.. in hosts i write  0.0.0.0 www.wanttoblock.com
<generalsnus> alas ive tried a lot of stuff in hosts file
<smyru> Hello, is there a way to stop xfce-terminal from auto changing directory when new tab is created?
<rhavenn> generalsnus: works for me
<rhavenn> generalsnus: you running NIS or anything special? you edit /etc/resolv.conf or anything?
<rhavenn> generalsnus: howabout /etc/nssswitch.com ?
<R1cochet> smyru: what do u mean?
<R1cochet> when i open a new tab it stays in the same directory as the last tab
<generalsnus> resolv.conf = has x2 nameservers listed.   nsswitch has hosts: files
<rhavenn> generalsnus: well, that should read hosts:    files dns
<rhavenn> generalsnus: again, how are you determining that the block doesn't work? using ping or dig or a browser?
<generalsnus> it does.. just pointing out that fikles was first in line
<rhavenn> generalsnus: l
<generalsnus> files'
<rhavenn> generalsnus: *k
<generalsnus> also.. yeah..using browser to test
<smyru> R1cochet: when you have a tab open in terminal and you are in lets say dir/a, when you hit Ctrl+T to create new tab, the new tab starts in dir/a
<smyru> I dont like it , I would like to start in home by default
<rhavenn> generalsnus: try doing ping www.blockedsite.com   does it show the local IP?
<generalsnus> sec
<generalsnus> if i ping.. i get respnse from 127.0.0.1
<rhavenn> generalsnus: also, i wouldn't use 0.0.0.0..better is 127.0.X.X  replacing X with whatever valid IPs you want all 127.0.0.0/8 are mapped to local interface
<generalsnus> hosts: 0.0.0.0 www.blocked.site
<rhavenn> generalsnus: have you restarted the browser since changing? ie: did the browser cache old DNS info?
<rhavenn> generalsnus: assuming Firefox?
<generalsnus> yep
<generalsnus> tried restarting etc
<generalsnus> it still resolves the adress
<rhavenn> generalsnus: well, firefox should honor /etc/hosts and /etc/nsswitch.conf
<rhavenn> generalsnus: the files comes before the dns in nsswitch right?
<generalsnus> what other file can force it to use dns before files?
<generalsnus> yes
<R1cochet> rhavenn: umm would firestarter work?
<R1cochet> Option to whitelist or blacklist traffic
<R1cochet> ""
<rhavenn> R1cochet: never heard of it / used it
<R1cochet> its a firewall for linux
<generalsnus> i tried it.. but i couldnt get it to block any sites
<rhavenn> generalsnus: i don't know...that should really be it
<rhavenn> R1cochet: that's going to do IP only blocks
<generalsnus> yeah.. and i have a list of 800 url's to block :p
<R1cochet> u cant just out in the web address?
<R1cochet> put*
<rhavenn> R1cochet: no, not for iptables / firewalls in general
<R1cochet> ok
<generalsnus> damn.. hosts would be so simple
<rhavenn> generalsnus: if ping works then firefox is being screwy...what happens when you try lynx or just wget ?
<TheSheep> another option is to force a proxy and do all the filtering on it
<TheSheep> it's the most common I think
<rhavenn> TheSheep: yeah, we covered that :)
<TheSheep> ah, ok
<generalsnus> well.. we currently use a proxy for our school.. but we cant administer it...  also its updated very seldom
<TheSheep> set up your own
<TheSheep> !info squid
<ubottu> squid (source: squid): Internet object cache (WWW proxy cache). In component main, is optional. Version 2.7.STABLE3-1ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 679 kB, installed size 1748 kB
<R1cochet> is there an option in firefox to block sites? or an add-on?
<rhavenn> still be nice to figure out why firefox seems to be "ignoring" hosts file..it should work fine...used it plenty of times
<TheSheep> rhavenn: probably it has the resolution already cached
<rhavenn> TheSheep: he says he restarted browser
<generalsnus> ive even tried to reinstall ff.. deleting profile folders etc
<TheSheep> then no idea
<generalsnus> id love to use squid aswell.. but it seemed like quite a hassle to set up for a newbie like me
<TheSheep> one trick to block everything except for a certain site (used in kiosk) is to enable proxy in firefox, and put the sites you want accessible in the 'no proxy' field
<TheSheep> but that's whitelisting, not blacklisting
<generalsnus> yeah.. thats not gonna work
<rhavenn> generalsnus: we are editing /etc/hosts and running firefox on the same box, right? :)
<generalsnus> yup
<rhavenn> generalsnus: the only thing for DNS is /etc/hosts   /etc/resolv.conf and  /etc/nsswitch.conf    as long as   /etc/nsswitch.conf has    hosts:  files dns    (with files first) it should honor it..ping seems to work correctly, so i'm kinda lost
<rhavenn> generalsnus: how stock of a xubuntu install is this? any other changes / installs done?
<generalsnus> 8.10 Installed LTSP/NFS/Likewise   nothing that should change those setttings i belive
<rhavenn> generalsnus: firefox doesn't have a proxy setting set does it?
<rhavenn> generalsnus: preferences ->advanced tab -> network tab -> connections button
<generalsnus> its on automatic... we need to use   wpad.headoffice.com.. so thats set up in the dns...
<generalsnus> but still.. hosts should be honored
<rhavenn> generalsnus: well, a proxy will bypass any local DNS settings
<rhavenn> generalsnus: the proxy is doing all the DNS resolution
<rhavenn> generalsnus: no, it shouldn't
<generalsnus> sec
<generalsnus> Well it does work on a windows computer.. if i edit the host file.. neither FF or Explorer can reach the site
<generalsnus> so it does seem that local files is first in line after all
<generalsnus> just not on my nix box
<rhavenn> generalsnus: well, windows != nix :)
<generalsnus> hehe
<generalsnus> would think that firefox behaved somwhat the same tho
<rhavenn> generalsnus: in your xubuntu set proxy to "none", restart browser and see what happens
<generalsnus> then i get no internet..cant reach any sites
<rhavenn> generalsnus: yeah, but the error should be different
<rhavenn> generalsnus: you have a internal only webserver? edit your hosts file to point blocked URL at that IP
<generalsnus> sec
<generalsnus> yep.. that works..
<rhavenn> as in...disabled proxy, update hosts and firefox goes to your internal server?
<generalsnus> yep
<rhavenn> so, it's the proxy resolution
<generalsnus> sigh.. i dont see how this work.. was really confused.. when i saw that host file worked before proxy on winxp.. confusing
<rhavenn> generalsnus: without access to the proxy server it won't :(
<rhavenn> generalsnus: firefox uses the native TCP/IP stack..so it will follow the OS conventions on how resolution will work
<generalsnus> so there is no-way of forcing resolutions on hosts file before dns when using proxy?
<rhavenn> generalsnus: check this key in about:config  http://kb.mozillazine.org/Network.proxy.socks_remote_dns
<rhavenn> generalsnus: also, Windows should honor the proxy setting as well..and let the proxy do DNS AFAIK
<generalsnus> FF is set to: Perform DNS lookups on the client.
<rhavenn> generalsnus: yeah, i guess proxy overrides that
<generalsnus> tried both settings btw..
<rhavenn> generalsnus: well, as it stands i "think" your proxy stuff is working correctly and without access to the proxy server you're kinda SOL
<rhavenn> generalsnus: the whole point of a proxy is to centralize everything so people can't easily circumvent
<generalsnus> ok.. before contacting the admin that runs this proxy..  what should i ask for?  ask if its possible that the proxy lets me use local files first?
<rhavenn> generalsnus: no, it's the browser on the client side that makes this decision
<rhavenn> generalsnus: you would have to make the DNS / hosts blackholes on the proxy server
<rhavenn> generalsnus: or wherever it gets it's DNS from
<rhavenn> generalsnus: signing off..good luck
<bisli> hey all, i'm trying to get pyNeighbourhood to mount samba servers in xubuntu. Anyone managed this
<disorderjoy> hi
<disorderjoy> I don't speak english very well
<disorderjoy> in xubuntu 8.10 I have to change language on keybord...I need an italian keyboard
<TheSheep> disorderjoy: in terminal run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup' and choose the layout you want
<TheSheep> it will ask you for your password
<disorderjoy> thank you very much
<disorderjoy> mmm I nedd the language-type of keyboard and no the model...
<DasEi> has anyone a link to a (hardware-wise) minimalistic ubuntu vm ?
<DasEi> disorderjoy: hum ?
<The_Sorrow> hi, i'd need a hand over here... my usermanagement seems to be broken :-/
<The_Sorrow> i can't do anything over there somehow :-/
<vinnl> The_Sorrow, have you pressed Unlock?
<The_Sorrow> there comes an error message
<The_Sorrow> i'll copy it
<The_Sorrow> Could not authenticate - An unexpected error has occurred.
<The_Sorrow> i can just click "OK"
<The_Sorrow> i tried starting user-admin with sudo, but there is the same problem
<The_Sorrow> users-admin, sorry, typo
<vinnl> The_Sorrow, and if you run it in a terminal, any messages?
<The_Sorrow> as root?
<The_Sorrow> ** (users-admin:28210): CRITICAL **: Unable to lookup session information for process '28210'
<vinnl> The_Sorrow, no as a normal user
<vinnl> (Well, doesn't really matter)
<wesolek> can anybody tell me how to set the global proxy settings in xubuntu 8.10?
<wesolek> hello
<The_Sorrow> vinnl: ** (users-admin:28667): CRITICAL **: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<vinnl> The_Sorrow, has this only occurred this session or have you experienced this before?
<The_Sorrow> it's on this machine, so no network-problems or whatsoever
<vinnl> The_Sorrow, no I mean, has it occured to you after a reboot?
<The_Sorrow> also before... uhm, was about 6 days ago i think
<vinnl> wesolek, you might be able to do that in nm-connection-editor
<wesolek> should I just type that in the terminal?
<The_Sorrow> vinnl: i tried adding a new user before this happened, it also succeded, but somehow, since then it just won't work
<vinnl> The_Sorrow, then I wouldn't really know how to solve it, sorry :(. You might try and seek help in #ubuntu for this, as it doesn't really sound restricted to Xubuntu to me
<vinnl> wesolek, yep
<vinnl> (wesolek, it's supposed to be in the menu but the developer didn't take Xfce into account...)
<wesolek> vinnl, I just did, and I can't see anywhere any proxy settings for that connection
<The_Sorrow> users-admin is not a just-XFCE4.0 app? if not, then thanks for the tip, i'll take a look there :)
<vinnl> The_Sorrow, nope, it's not
<vinnl> wesolek, then I wouldn't know, that sounded like a logical place for it :(
<The_Sorrow> ok, thanks for your help :)
<vinnl> yw :)
<wesolek> vinnl, let me reboot and I will see then, as updates through update manager worked fine, but command: sudo apt-get update, will not connect to any servers
<wesolek> brb
<wesolek> vinnl, still nothing
<wesolek> it won't download the proprietary drivers
<vinnl> wesolek, what's the error message?
<wesolek> vinnl, no message, just a big error sign
<wesolek> but it's not connecting i can see that
<vinnl> wesolek, and no Details pane or anything?
<wesolek> nope, just OK
<wesolek> I can run it again but it takes some time before it returns the error
<wesolek> I can give you the error message when I try to run: sudo apt-get update
<vinnl> wesolek, ah, that would be good :)
<wesolek> so far it only says: 0% [Connecting to gb.archive.ubuntu.com (194.169.254.10)]
<wesolek> still the same
<wesolek> oh, hold on... got a message
<wesolek> vinnl, I sent you a pvt message
<vinnl> wesolek, in Applications->System->Software Sources, when you select "Other..." in "Download from:", and then click "Select Best Server", does it find anything?
<wesolek> I've tried that before (found some info on one of the forums) but it didn't make a difference
<wesolek> I can try again now :)
<vinnl> wesolek, OK, I'm being stupid here :P
<wesolek> it says: no suitable server was found
<vinnl> wesolek, in Synaptic, you can go to Settings->Preferences, then under the Network tab you can configure your proxy :)
<wesolek> please check your internet connection
<wesolek> I did that
<vinnl> And it still doesn't work? :S
<wesolek> nope
<wesolek> I did first
<wesolek> and it runs the updates from the update manager
<wesolek> but not from the terminal
<wesolek> and it won't download the drivers from the proprietary drivers
<wesolek> brb
<wesolek> still nothing :(
<wesolek> I just don't know how to change global proxy settings for this connection
<wesolek> or any other for that matter lol
<wesolek> is there an application that can manage it for me?
<vinnl> wesolek, there might be something in here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto#Setting%20up%20apt-get%20to%20use%20a%20http-proxy
<vinnl> wesolek, the "BASH rc method" is apparently global
<wesolek> yeah, and that one doesn't work
<wesolek> only applications that I can change the settings in work
<wesolek> synaptic works as I can change the setting
<wesolek> so is firefox
<wesolek> I don't understand why x-chat works then, haven't changed anything in here
<vinnl> And have you tried the "APT configuration file method"?
<wesolek> that link you sent me worked!!!!
<wesolek> I thought you meant something else by "BASH rc method"
<vinnl> \o/
<wesolek> I did what it said and it worked!
<wesolek> than you ever so much!!!
<vinnl> Well, congrats :)
<wesolek> thank you ever so much!!! (I meant)
<wesolek> have a great day
<vinnl> Same to you :)
<wesolek> my joy was too early
<wesolek> hardware drivers still won't work
<vinnl> Which ones?
<wesolek> NVIDIA v.177 (recommended)
<wesolek> it won't connect to download
<wesolek> I thought a reboot would fix it, it didn't :(
<wesolek> I checked it in Synaptics, and it showed that driver as installed
<vinnl> wesolek, which method did you follow in the link earlier?
<wesolek> bash rc
<wesolek> I also thought it was global
<wesolek> I think it's only global for applications from terminal
<wesolek> or I'm confused
<vinnl> That shouldn't be the case
<vinnl> Does the Hardware Drivers Manager say which package it's trying to download?
<wesolek> it gives me a few options
<vinnl> Do you see the name of the recommended package?
<wesolek> I managed to install broadcom wireless, but it wasn't trying to download it, just activated it
<wesolek> yes, and the recommended one is NVIDIA accelerated graphics drivers (version 177)
<wesolek> when I click to activate it, it tries to download & install
<vinnl> wesolek, can you show the output from the details pane when you try to activate it?
<wesolek> but then it stays on 0% and after a while is shows this little window with that red error sign and an OK button, doesn't display a message
<vinnl> Hmm...
<wesolek> running it again
<wesolek> it used to show me a message
<wesolek> earlier today
<wesolek> but it was just the same connection issue as the apt-get update
<vinnl> wesolek, you can try downloading the packages manually... http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=nvidia%20177&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<wesolek> yeah, the same: red error icon and then just "close" button
<wesolek> in synaptic?
<vinnl> wesolek, no, just using Firefox, and then you can install them manually
<wesolek> how do I know which one is the proper one?
<jack_j> go to this webpage to find out how to get Xubuntu with Compiz. It Works! http://xubuntublog.wordpress.com/2007/12/09/xubuntu-compiz-pretty-pretty-xubuntu/
<vinnl> wesolek, you'll need all three packages from [restricted]
<wesolek> ok I can try that :)
<wesolek> I got this: same version is available in a software channel. You are recommended to install the software from the channel instead.
<vinnl> Never mind that, just install :)
<wesolek> what's the software channel?
<jack_j> a repository or apt list
<vinnl> It's also knows as "repositories" or "software sources", it's where Synaptic et al. download the software from
<vinnl> (And which you can also access using packages.ubuntu.com :))
<wesolek> lol I downloaded those 3 files and run the first one to install. Now it's trying to connect to download additional 3 packages, and of course, it's not connecting only staying at 0%
<vinnl> *sigh*
<vinnl> wesolek, perhaps you can download those using Synaptic?
<wesolek> it returned a message: could not download all required files. Please check your internet connection or installation medium
<vinnl> Aaargh!
<jack_j> get you firewall right then
<wesolek> let me check synaptic
<wesolek> jack_j... glad you trying to help but I'm behind proxy server and I don't know how to make xubuntu know that globally
<wesolek> this is the problem
<jack_j> well get in front of your proxy or set up your proxy.
<jack_j> maybe you could use linux mint.
<wesolek> it's a university proxy
<jack_j> it is another of my favourite linux distros
<wesolek> get real jack_j, please
<jack_j> well tell ur uni
<wesolek> sure I will
<jack_j> wesolek u suck
<vinnl> Hey, please keep it friendly
<wesolek> and you're very helpful jack_j
<wesolek> oh don't worry vinnl, I am friendly :)
<jack_j> keep the noise down
<inntegra> good day 2 u all guys
<vinnl> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<jack_j> !oh,hi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oh,hi
<wesolek> I can't get it to work vinnl
<jack_j> !as_in_hello
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about as_in_hello
<jack_j> !ok then
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok then
<inntegra> i need some help pls. i got a laptop toshiba satellite L36-SP1011 i just install xubuntu 8.10 but i got no sound i already set up sound service and i got it at 100% but no sound can some body help me on this pls?????
<jack_j> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<jack_j> ubottu said hello to me
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wesolek> inntegra, I've got the same problem (different laptop though) but right at the moment I've got even bigger issue lol
<vinnl> wesolek, ehmm... So now the proxy doesn't work anywhere anymore? Does the file ~/.bashrc still contain your edits?
<vinnl> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<inntegra> thxs anyone else pls?
<inntegra> it is selected
<vinnl> inntegra, see some of the links from ubottu  above
<jack_j> !becca
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about becca
<wesolek> the proxy works everywhere I set it, vinnl, so the apt-get update works, synaptic works, and updates work
<jack_j> !ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<vinnl> wesolek, that's really odd... And you can't install nvidia-glx-177 from Synaptic?
<inntegra> theres no alsa options just this: #0: HAD ATI SB AND DEFAULT those are the ones that i haver
<wesolek> vinnl... sorry I was just trying to do the kernel one first...
<wesolek> brb
<jack_j> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<wesolek> vinnl, there is only nvidia-177-modaliases
<wesolek> and it's installed
<vinnl> Hmm... Is that after a quicksearch or did you use the Search button? Quick search has the tendency to not show all results :P
<wesolek> normal search did not return anything
<vinnl> wesolek, OK, and when you go to Settings->Repositories, is "Proprietary drivers for devices (restricted)" checked?
<vinnl> If not, check it and reload :)
<wesolek> it's checked
<wesolek> has been
<vinnl> :S
<vinnl> wesolek, which version of Xubuntu are you using?
<wesolek> last one
<wesolek> 8.10
<wesolek> just downloaded it this morning
<vinnl> wesolek, hmm... Perhaps a "Reload" to be sure?
<vinnl> I'm getting desperate :P
<wesolek> you want me to reboot?
<vinnl> wesolek, no, to click "Reload" in Synaptic
<wesolek> oh ok
<wesolek> nothing
<vinnl> You mean still just one search result?
<wesolek> search again and still nothing
<wesolek> no results
<vinnl> :S
<vinnl> No results?
<wesolek> zero
<vinnl> Not even the modaliases thing?
<wesolek> oh, yes, they're there (quick search though)
<vinnl> All four of them? :)
<wesolek> yes, plus other things
<vinnl> OK, well, installing nvidia-glx-177 should do it
<wesolek> how can I include my desktop into my sources?
<vinnl> Your desktop?
<wesolek> then I could try and run it from apt-get install
<wesolek> yeah, desktop, or any place on my hdd
<vinnl> Ah :P
<vinnl> I don't think you're able to add a folder on your drive as a repository
<vinnl> Oh wait, perhaps...
<wesolek> oh :(
<wesolek> suse could
<vinnl> You could open the folder in a terminal window, then run "sudo dpkg -i ./*.deb"
<vinnl> SuSE uses a different package manager... And perhaps Ubuntu can as well, but not that I know of :P
<vinnl> Oh, btw, you don't need the -dev package, so I'd delete that beforehand
<wesolek> ok let me try
<jack_j> hi
<wesolek> vinnl, check your priv
<wesolek> sorry vinnl, everything died on me lol
<vinnl> np
<wesolek> ok you go do some sports and I will work on it for a bit
<wesolek> thanks for all your help!
<vinnl> You're welcome :)
<vinnl> Bye now
<jack_j> vinnl does football
<cody-somerville> :]
<inntegra> again guys sorry but i did some things with sound follow some instructions but nothing seems to work so is there someone who can help me to get sound on this toshiba satellite pls????
<inntegra> still no sound
<jarnos> inntegra: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<heapy> hello!
<fbc> ls
<fbc> oops
<fbc> I want to restore my computer to fresh load without wiping the drive and reloading. Can it easily be done?
<zoredache> not easily
<c2tha_drizzle> anybody available to help a complete noob with an external hard drive problem?
<fbc> c2tha_drizzle, what's the problem?
<c2tha_drizzle> i've got xubuntu running on an ancient dell and the hard drive is plugged in but i cant find evidence of it any where.
<c2tha_drizzle> external seagate drive, if thats important.
<fbc> c2tha_drizzle, how is the drive partitioned?
<fbc> c2tha_drizzle, what kinda computer did you originally format it in? xp? If so it's probably NTFS and your will need the NTFS tools loaded into XUBUNTU to see the drives
<c2tha_drizzle> actually it was windows 98.
<c2tha_drizzle> is it the same tool?
<fbc> if it was windows 98 then they should be FAT32 or FAT16.  Thye should automatically be recognized by xubuntu...
<c2tha_drizzle> if it is recognized i can't see any evidence of it is there some way i can check?
<fbc> Try adding the mount applet to your panel to assist you with mounting partitions that are recognized if xubuntu does not do it automatically.
<fbc> You can also install/load GPARTED to check if the drive is properly partitioned and formatted/etc
<c2tha_drizzle> how to i put the mount applet on my panel.  I'm not sure what half of that means :)
<Sinister> iv been making dvds i switch it so its 8 gb dvd and fill the disk in k3b then switch it back to 4.7 and its 157% but it burns them and they look great anyone else ever try that ?
<fbc> c2tha_drizzle, well you should see file systems that are listed as not mounted correct?
<c2tha_drizzle> in the file system, checking.
<c2tha_drizzle> perhaps i just don't know where to look. when i open file system it shows a bunch of folders, but nothing idicates to me what is mounted and what is not.  Should i be looking in the dev directory, or home? i'm just not sure where to go, i'm sorry to say.
<vinnl> c2tha_drizzle, you can add the mount applet to your panel by moving your cursor onto a panel, right clicking it and selecting "Add New Item", then picking "Mount Devices"
<c2tha_drizzle> yes when i do that, thank you by the way, i can see two drives that are not mounted, the third external drive isn't listed.
<c2tha_drizzle> it shows a floppy and a cddrom drive only.
<vinnl> Is it connected via USB?
<c2tha_drizzle> yes
<fbc> c2tha_drizzle, hmm then your hardware is not being detected
<vinnl> Try running an "lsusb" in a terminal window
<c2tha_drizzle> ok
<fbc> c2tha_drizzle, your usb1.1 port may not read the usb2.0 drive controller
<vinnl> fbc, does that happen? 0.o
<fbc> vinnl, yeah, i've seen it a couple of times with old machines..
<c2tha_drizzle> when i run the lsusb thing, itcomes up on the terminal, it says bus 001 device 004 id 0bc2:0502 seagate rss llc
<vinnl> But it's still not detected? Sometimes running that command makes Xubuntu recognise drives it didn't before...
<fbc> vinnl, they were created when the the usb was a very loose standard and proper adoption was rare... in some cases it could be fixed by a bios update.
<vinnl> fbc, ah, thanks, I learn something new every day :)
<fbc> c2tha_drizzle, try a bios update for your motherboard
<c2tha_drizzle> ok.  that is way beyond me!  how do i do that?
<fbc> c2tha_drizzle, if your hardware is not discovered after that you may have another issue... Have you tried to confirm that port works?? have you pluged a usb mouse into that port?
<fbc> c2tha_drizzle, Bios updates are usually very simple you create a floppy then reboot the computer with the floppy in it and it updates the bios...
<vinnl> c2tha_drizzle, have you tried it under other operating systems? If so, did it work for those?
<c2tha_drizzle> it works, i'm currently running a usb hub with a wireless adapter on it.
<c2tha_drizzle> it did work with my windows computer.
<vinnl> Then it's probably not the BIOS, fbc?
<fbc> ok, then it will probably be that issue... DELL usually will prompt you create a floppy to update your computer..  It may still be the bios... remember the usb2.0 may only swith down to usb1.1 if it detects afully compliant device
<fbc> he may have to do a bios update to make his usbb port fully 1.1 compliant
<c2tha_drizzle> is there a place where i can get step by step directions to do that, so i don't have to take any more of your time?
<fbc> the should be one on the dell site where you download the file and creates the floppy..
<fbc> c2tha_drizzle, http://support.dell.com
<c2tha_drizzle> okay. cool. thank you.
<c2tha_drizzle> you've been a very big help.
<fbc> c2tha_drizzle,  then find your model
<fbc> c2tha_drizzle, no problem
<cody-somerville> WHO WANTS XFCE 4.4.3?! :D
<vinnl> I DO! :)
<vinnl> Though 4.6 would be even better :P
<cody-somerville> vinnl, go test it. its in intrepid-proposed
<vinnl> Right away :)
<vinnl> Hmm, the xfce4 package wasn't even installed
<vinnl> cody-somerville, and I only get offered an update for xfce4-dict after enabling intrepid-proposed
<vinnl> cody-somerville, could it be that I already had it?
<arualavi> vinnl, me too
<vinnl> arualavi, NCommander just told me that you'll already have it if you have intrepid-backports enabled :)
<arualavi> ah ok, I have backports enabled too.
<robile> whats the name/command for the xfce terminal?
<robile> ah got it
<robile> =D
<cody-somerville> :)
#xubuntu 2009-01-07
<fbc> Is there a way of doing a non destructive installation of xubuntu?
<guyiom> live running
<ahklerner> hi room
<ahklerner> how would i go about istalling audio drivers
<sinbox> your card not recognised out of the box?
<spasticteapot> Does anyone here know what to do with a " .run" file?
<crimsun> it's probably a shell script
<crimsun> pass it to `file'
<spasticteapot> Yep.
<spasticteapot> How do I run these?
<spasticteapot> "bash" seems to works.
<omnikill> anyone around that could lend an ear? i need a bit of help
<source> :O
<omnikill> i've got a problem with openssh, it can't seem to find the keys when i run it
<ball> hello omnikill
<omnikill> hello
<omnikill> i checked /etc/ssh/sshd_config and is directs them to /etc/ssh for the keys
<omnikill> but it always gives me
<omnikill> Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key
<omnikill> Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_dsa_key
<omnikill> anyone have any ideas?
<fbc_> How can I browse my local network? Is there an smb client gui included?
<voodoox> hi ;=)
<voodoox> ;)
<voodoox> people
<voodoox> some body here
<voodoox> hello
<voodoox> world
<MaxFrames> hello, happy new year
<R1cochet> likewise
<Luke_> hello all!
<Luke_> anyone awake?
<ablomen> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ablomen> people are awake, but mostly like to answer questions when they know what the question is :)
<Luke_> k
<Luke_> is there anyway i can change my hostmask on konversation?
<alienkid> hello
<jarnos> Is there a keybinding to switch quickly window of an application? Like Alt-Tab, but for windows of current application.
<bad-wire> jarnos, ctrl+tab?
<jarnos> bad-wire: doesn't work here.
<sinbox> ah well sorry, no idea then, maybe someone who knows will come
<yotux> is open office a heavy program
<yotux> I noticed that it is not installed in xubuntu
<sinbox> fairly so
<yotux> Is that why it was not installed or used by default for xubuntu
<charlie-tca> yotux: It takes a lot of memory to run smoothly
<yotux> ok
<yotux> I like xubuntu the most seems that fastest to me
<charlie-tca> We use AbiWord and Gnumeric because they are lightweight compared to OpenOffice.org
<yotux> they do the same for the most part
<charlie-tca> yes, but memory and cpu can be smaller
<yotux> the only thing that I have problems with is crossover office
<yotux> and they do not support XFCE with an automatic menu
<charlie-tca> I see. Menu issues are being worked on by Xfce.
<jxander> when i right-click on the menu button from the panel and click on edit menu, i don't get all the menu items, how could i edit the whole menu? where is the menu file located?
<rhavenn> jxander: they're pulled in by the "systems" menu item
<jxander> rhavenn: maybe i'm too tired, but i did't understand what you said... where is the systems menu item? i still don't know how to edit the entire menu :(
<jarnos> jxander: You can add to System menu by adding a submenu named System and then adding an item there.
<jarnos> jxander: Not very elegant, though.
<jxander> but how do i add an item to multimedia?
<Odd-rationale> jxander: http://wiki.xfce.org/tips#how_to_add_or_remove_applications_in_the_system_menu
<Odd-rationale> i think they are working on a better menu editor for xfce 4.6 ...
<jarnos> jxander: Make submenu called Multimedia and add an item to it.
<jxander> jarnos: will it appear in Multimedia with the rest of the items?
<jarnos> jxander: yes.
<jxander> jarnos: thanks a lot, trying right now :D
<jxander> jarnos: it did the trick, a bit uglier than gnome, but works... thanks!
<jarnos> jxander: good :) I have not tried the gnome way. I hope Xfce people get a better way to edit menu.
<jxander> are you using gnome?
<fbc> How do you lock the screen in xubuntu?
<zoredache_> you can add a item to bar to lock the screen
<zoredache_> do an 'add new item' > 'action item' choose 'lock screen' from the drop down
<guyiom> hi all
<jarnos> fbc: ctrl-alt-del
<jarnos> fbc: or run command xflock4
<fbc> awesome
<fbc> jarnos, thanks
<nclife> hi. My desktop dissapeared. At least my wallpaper and my docs are gone, just a light blue background is to see. How can I fix this?
<zoredache> nclife: try pressing alt-f2 and run 'xfwm4'
<zoredache> actually, you may need to run xfdesktop
<nclife> zoredache, I type xfwm4 or xfdesktop inside a terminal?
<nclife> ah, oh
<nclife> gotcha
<zoredache> yes, you can run those in a terminal
<nclife> okie, gonna try that
<nclife> do I have to close everything before to do that?
<nclife> nice, thank you :)
<nclife> another quick question, I've noted my computer slowing down for the past few days. Is there some way to repair probable broken packages or anything that could ease the processing?
<jack_j> hello
<jack_j> wheres vinnl
<nastyve> hello
<nastyve> anyone available to field an easy question?
<guyiom> yep
<c4nn1b4l_> hi
<Paddy_EIRE> Hey may I speak to a channel operator please
<Myrtti> Paddy_EIRE: you know where to do so
<richy> suddnely my ubuntu 8.10 plays my video files in wierd colours.. in both vlc and totem
<c4nn1b4l_> richy wasnt very specific
<csc_> is there anyone running a live usb with persistence ?
<batcoder-7> whats the eaisest way to change gtk themes ?
<zoredache> csc_: I have installed to a usb...  haven't done a livecd withpersistence though.
<TheSheep> batcoder-7: settings->setting manager->user interface
<csc_> the persistence with usb creator does not work
<csc_> it's buggy
<csc_> damn it
<nastyve> hello
<nastyve> i have a question
<nastyve> im running ubuntu 8.10 i386 on a desktop and xubuntu 8.10 on a laptop
<nastyve> there is a printer attached to the desktop and i'd like my laptop to be able to print from it
<nastyve> so, if the desktop attached printer has "shared" checked on it, why can't my xubuntu laptop see it?
<mib_adzv15y4> please help me with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1033616
<mib_adzv15y4> I tried uninstalling apparmor profiles or put in complaint mode, did not help
<mib_adzv15y4> can I uninstall this kernel hook with rmmod?
<retour> why in my /media I have mounting points with ~? I.e. /cdrom0 AND ~cdrom. Can I delete it?
<jarnos> retour: With ~?
<jarnos> retour: no need to delete cdrom items.
<retour> jarnos: ~cdrom and again /cdrom0. Why? can I delete both and make my own mount point /DVD-ROM
<jarnos> retour: cdrom is symlink to the other
<jarnos> retour: and /cdrom is symlink to /media/cdrom
<retour> jarnos: OK do I need it? Is it generate automatically? Can I create own mount point and delete default ones?
<jarnos> retour: I don't know. Maybe the default ones are used by some applications.
<jarnos> retour: Why don't you create another symlink named DVD-ROM (if you really need that)?
<retour> jarnos: I like my drive to show its type when mounted on the desktop DVD-RW and second one DVD-RAM - type of drive not media in it. BTW how to create symlink? I tried to see its contents but its empty
<jarnos> retour: Open terminal, "cd /media", "sudo ln -s cdrom0 DVD-RW "
<jarnos> retour: in case you want to create link DVD-RW for cdrom0
<retour> thank you!
<jarnos> retour: but it doesn't change the way the drive shows up in Thunar.
<retour> hmmm
<retour> I deleted defaults and made my own mounting points. Everything works BUT after inserting media I get " mount: block device /dev/scd0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<retour> mount: /dev/scd0 already mounted or /media/DVD-ROM busy
<retour> mount: according to mtab, /dev/scd0 is already mounted on /media/DVD-ROM.
<retour> It tries to automount it twice??
#xubuntu 2009-01-08
<jarnos> retour: I don't understand how hardware abstraction layer can know about your mount points once you deleted the default ones.
<retour> jarnos: creating own mount points I remember from other distros with folder /mnt in ubuntu everything is different
<jarnos> retour: In Xubuntu mounting of cdrom is automatic by default; you can control it in Removable Drives and Media settings.
<jarnos> retour: When you changed mount point names in /media, did you also change contents of /etc/fstab accordingly?
<DeadZ0ne> I need some help regarding OpenSSH and getting my buddy to log-on. I have Apache2 running and just want him to beable to log in and be able to edit web pages things. How do i go about doing this?
<DeadZ0ne> i have googled and the pages that i have found are not telling me how to get things started.
<zoredache> create an account for him (adduser) from the command line, install openssh-server if you haven't already, open any firewalls for port 22, make sure he has access in /var/www by changing permissions
<talknow22> hello?
<batcoder-7> i plugged in my mp3 player
<batcoder-7> it is not reconizing / automatically mounting it
<slimindie> hi all
<batcoder-7> does xubuntu not do that ?
<slimindie> dumb question: what screen resolution will the livecd of xubuntu start up in?
<slimindie> i only ask because i was trying to set xubuntu up as a home theatre pc, and the resolution it started in was incompatible with my tv (ubuntu 6.06 lts started in 1024x768, which seemed to work ok)
<Guest39566> good morning/afternoon/evening!  i am working on installing xubuntu on my laptop that has an external monitor hooked up next to it for two screen goodness.  is it possible to edit xorg.conf to use a virtual desktop resolution?  i'm currently stuck with just the laptop monitor working.  thanks : )
<Guest39566> i copied over a working xorg.conf file from ubuntu, but restarts of X and the system do not seem to get it to take.
<slimindie> Guest39566: i don't have the answer unfortunately, but a friend of mine is having the same problem (his laptop running xubuntu will only output to the laptop screen, whereas ubuntu 7.10 outputted to the laptop screen and hdtv with no problem)
<slimindie> i'm thinking that multi-monitor support is not included in xubuntu for some reason.
<Guest39566> hmm, how odd.  darn, i really wanted to go to the lighter cleaner xubuntu.  well i appreciate it slim, thanks!
<ObsidianX> hey folks, when i try and boot up to xubuntu it hangs on the splash screen and doesn't continue booting until i press (and hold) a key on the keyboard
<slimindie> Guest39566: no problem, sorry i couldn't be more helpful
<ObsidianX> its a similar effect as the "idlehalt" flag available in darwin
<ObsidianX> i just don't know if there's an equivalent kernel flag for linux
<juanantonio> Hello. I want to know how fast xubuntu 8.10 can run on a 800 Mhz 256 Mb or maybe more RAM computer
<slimindie> juanantonio: "fast" is rather subjective...
<juanantonio> Well, yes, I know
<juanantonio> I mean, will run faster XP, 2000 or Xubuntu? I have Xubuntu and Kubuntu on this PC and I am delighted with both of them
<slimindie> rule of thumb: if the hardware is decent (runs standard ubuntu any faster than molasass), xubuntu will be snappy.
<slimindie> xubuntu should run the fastest fo those choices due to xfce being such a light-weight wm.
<juanantonio> and Xubuntu with LXDE desktop, even faster
<DeadZ0ne> ok so i created my buddy an account to login with. you said to open up port 22 on any firewalls. is that something that i need to configure within my box or on the router itself? Another question, is it possible to change the default port to something less default? I know then i will have to open that port that i change it to. /var/www is the apache file right?
<slimindie> you'll probably notice a benefit from adding more ram, but the benefit from a faster processor will be less noticable unless you're crunching numbers or converting video or something.
<juanantonio> I am trying to have some old PCs I got from friends working as servers or downloading dedicates
<juanantonio> Yes, I can get 128 Mb more RAM PPC 100, being total of 384 Mb RAM
<DeadZ0ne>    thats how much ram this computer has
<slimindie> unless you're getting that ram for free, i would bump it up to at least 512mb (provided it has the capacity)
<juanantonio> Maybe I can get it for free, but all the hard work comes to this PC
<zoredache> DeadZ0ne: by default there isn't an enabled firewall on ubuntu... if you have a broadband router you would need to probably setup a port forward there...  Depending on the router, you could forward any port to port 22
<slimindie> i'd bump it up then.
<juanantonio> so that was the reason of my question. No need for something more than some music, Transmission and aMule
<slimindie> transmission will benefit from increased memory for sure.
<juanantonio> Yes, i Know, hehehe. All BT-clients love eating more and more RAM
<juanantonio> I had the idea of replacing Thunar with PCMan File manager from LXDE
<DeadZ0ne> That helped
<DeadZ0ne> now i am able to telnet from my vista to it but then i get a protocol mismatch
<juanantonio> Can you tab browsing with Thunar? I didn't find the option
<zoredache> DeadZ0ne: if you want to ssh from a windows box you should probably be using Putty...
<zoredache> DeadZ0ne: also checkout winscp, and filezilla for ssh-based file transfer
<Chreestopher> hello everyone...
<Chreestopher> I am extremely new to ubuntu , and linux in general.. I have some questions and would really appreciate it if someone could help me out with understanding some basics, if anyone is interested in helping me out please let me know... I really need some help and i know its bassic stuff but I have looked in the documentation and cant get the answers i need
<Chreestopher> anyone arround their box?
<Odd-rationale> Chreestopher: just ask. :D if someone know the answer, they will respond...
<Chreestopher> nobody?
<culinarian> I'm mucking around with 7.10 on an ibm thinkpad 760xl and after the initial install (took a while but apparently finished successfully) ; reboot ... /dev/disk/by-uuid/ [uuid #??] does not exist. Dropping to a shell! I'm not familiar with the BusyBox shell and very inexperienced otherwise. Any ideas?
<spasticteapot> Does anyone here know how to get the sound to work under xubuntu?
<DeadZ0ne> have you checked the sound options
<DeadZ0ne> and the volume is not muted?
<spasticteapot> Yes...it's some weird ubuntu problem.
<spasticteapot> Apparently, you have to run something whenever you want to play it.
<spasticteapot> you'd have thought they'd have made it a package by now.
<kattollikisd> can someone here help me out... how to find the wallpaper that xubuntu-8.04 have whent I install it? :S
<kattollikisd> can someone here help me out... how to find the wallpaper that xubuntu-8.04 have whent I install it? :S
<kattollikisd> Im looking for the wallpaper that Xubuntu 8.04 have whent you install it, someone know were I can find it? :S
<kattollikisd> thanks anyway
<spasticteapot> Does anyone here know how to run a ".x86" file?
<maxamillion> pretty sure that file extension doesn't have a common runtime and that someone just renamed the file
<maxamillion> spasticteapot: can you open it in a text editor?
<spasticteapot> It says it's an "ELF 32-bit executable".
<spasticteapot> pbweb.x86: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.0.0, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped
<maxamillion> spasticteapot: ah, ELF we can do
<spasticteapot> Oh, good.
<maxamillion> spasticteapot: chmod +x nameOfFile
<maxamillion> spasticteapot: ./nameOfFile
<maxamillion> both in the command line
<maxamillion> and you should be good to go
<spasticteapot> Aha!
<spasticteapot> I thought I'd already done that....
<maxamillion> eh, happens to the best of us
<spasticteapot> Yep.
<spasticteapot> Any chance we'll see an Enemy Territory package for Ubuntu?
<maxamillion> no idea, i'm a fedora developer
<spasticteapot> Then what are you doing in Ubuntu?
<spasticteapot> :)
<spasticteapot> I thought that Fedora was just the free-beer consumer version of RedHat?
<maxamillion> used to develop for xubuntu for a while because i'm a fan of xfce ... loooong story, but i left the dev team but hang around because i like the people
<spasticteapot> Me, too.
<spasticteapot> It's a nice interface.
<maxamillion> i think each distro has its place in the world, i've found my personal preference is fedora ... but each distro exists because different people have different opinions about what's important to them and how they like things to be done
<maxamillion> yes, xfce is quite clean and refreshing
<spasticteapot> I remember not so long ago when nothing quite seemed to work properly.
<maxamillion> i also use gnome ... used to mix it up with kde but kde4 still has a long way to go
<spasticteapot> Of course, under GNOME, my computer wouldn't really run at all.
<spasticteapot> Learning Linux on a PIII-500 has a few downsides.
<maxamillion> nothing worked properly in fedora? ... that's possible, i didn't really respect the distro as a whole until about release 6 ... and its continued to get much better as time has gone on
<maxamillion> naw, linux is the only platform for a p3 500mhz these days
<spasticteapot> I haven't really tried Fedora - it was XFCE was bugtastic.
<maxamillion> ahhh
<spasticteapot> maxamillion: Blustery Badger (or whatever it was) + GNOME made my system slow to a crawl.
<maxamillion> fedora in my opinion is a solid distro and i like they way they do things
<spasticteapot> I'm one of the very few Linux afficionados who is not a hardcore power user.
<maxamillion> i also like how every desktop environment doesn't spawn a new distro, it just makes a different "spin" of the install image
<spasticteapot> I like Ubuntu because I'm very lazy.
<maxamillion> i like gnu/linux in general because i'm very lazy
<maxamillion> package management spoils me and anything i have to do more than once i can automate
<spasticteapot> Ironically, though, I make money as a techie - although my primary skill is not in computing, but in explaining things very slowly in a calm, reassuring voice.
<spasticteapot> You'd also be amazed at how many people will pay you to deal with tech support for them.
<spasticteapot> Talk about the "hidden costs of outsourcing!"
<maxamillion> i'm a redhat enterprise linux administrator for the university i am currently attending, so i admin by day and develop by night ... somewhere in there i am working on my undergraduate degree in computer science
<maxamillion> lol
<maxamillion> people don't like to deal with people ... that's kinda what it boils down to and if you are good at it or atleast aren't bothered by it then there is a lot of money to be made
<spasticteapot> I thought I'd grow up to be a programmer or electrical engineer, but found out that I was both hated it and was terrible at it.
<spasticteapot> I'm hoping to become an automotive journalist.
<maxamillion> interesting change in career path
<spasticteapot> I can write funny things if I work at it.
<spasticteapot> The major problem, IMO, with consumer review journalism today is that the manufacturers have a death-grip on the reviewers.
<maxamillion> i actually greatly enjoy software development ... currently reading a book on linux kernel development so that i can work to contribute back to the core of the operating system that we know and love :)
<maxamillion> that is quite true of most review industry
<spasticteapot> For example, if the LA Times calls the Honda Limburgermobile smelly, Honda will pull advertising. The editor, therefore, cannot permit the reviewer to make any negative comments, or even to directly compare it to similar cheese-based cars in case the one reviewed least favorably pulls advertising.
<spasticteapot> Even Consumer Reports stopped saying nasty things about Bose after they threatened to sue.
<spasticteapot> I'm a senior in high school (woo!) and, hopefully, have the ability to weasel through a communications major.
<maxamillion> its all rigged
<maxamillion> spasticteapot: where you planning to go to college?
<spasticteapot> maxamillion: Not necessarily.
<spasticteapot> maxamillion: A year of community college, then off to who knows where - preferably someplace local and cheap. UW-whitewater or UW-milwaukee, maybe.
<spasticteapot> On the subject of consumer journalism...have you ever heard of Jeremy Clarkson?
<maxamillion> cool cool
<maxamillion> no ... doesn't ring a bell
<spasticteapot> He's employed by the BBC, who receives funding primarily from its' viewers.
<spasticteapot> As such, he can get away with anything...and does.
<spasticteapot> He's been called the "rudest man in Britain".
<maxamillion> sweet
<maxamillion> i think the internet is the outlet for those such things
<spasticteapot> He once had the Prime Minister of Malaysia write a formal complaint about his statements on the quality of Malaysian cars...and his smashing up one outside a dealership.
<maxamillion> like engadget with technology ... they say what they want, when they want, about who they want and nobody says anything
<maxamillion> oh nice
<spasticteapot> Once, after gossip rag magnate had rude things written about him in his tabloids, he punched him in the nose!
<spasticteapot> maxamillion: No, not really. Unless you're obscenely famous (e.g. Anandtech) you're guaranteed to lose advertising dollars if you write scathing reviews.
<maxamillion> meh
<maxamillion> anyhoo ... gotta hit the sack, i gotta be up early in the morning ... day job and all
<maxamillion> laters
<source> saluton
<spasticteapot> Hello.
<spasticteapot> I've been trying to install Enemy Territory with no luck.
<source> openarena FTW!
<Juanantonio> Hello. Can anyone help me with Thunar?
<Juanantonio> I mean, can't I tab browsing with it?
<TheSheep> no
<TheSheep> try PCMan if you really think you need tabs
<Juanantonio> Ok then, in fact I have PCMan, it is really cool
<Juanantonio> I don't need to tell Xubuntu that default explorer is PCMan instead of Thunar, do I?
<TheSheep> no, just use pcman
<Juanantonio> Ok man, thanks very much
<Juanantonio> TheSheep, just one question: I installed Kubuntu and then xubuntu desktop, and sometimes, Xubuntu shoots me some errors concerning non installation of gnome. Should I have installed instead of Kubuntu-Xubuntu, Ubuntu-Xubuntu?
<TheSheep> Juanantonio: can you be a little more specific about the errors?
<TheSheep> Juanantonio: xubuntu-desktop should be self-contained
<Juanantonio> For instance, when I try to change user, I can't switch throug Exit x menu, but through Ctrl+Alt+Fn, as Gnome is not installed and KDM rules and not GDM
<Juanantonio> this is the error
<Juanantonio> But the thing is, everything works fine despite some error messages
<TheSheep> I suppose xubuntu wasn't tested etensiely with kdm
<TheSheep> so there are details like that
<Juanantonio> Yes, I undestand is more gnome-like than KDE-like
<Juanantonio> I am testing extensively as I want to resurrect some old PCs, and I am sure that X with PCMan and some LXDE features can run well
<Juanantonio> well, not well but fast ;)
<Juanantonio> I will have to ask you then for NFS network filesharing, I have no idea, directly zero
<Juanantonio> Can you send me a link to a little tutorial of filesharing in Linux, if possible in Spanish?
<TheSheep> I don;t know any, but I would check out the wiki and the forums
<Juanantonio> Ok. According to your experience, is it difficult?
<TheSheep> no, but my opinion is biased
<TheSheep> tbh I just use scp most of the time
<TheSheep> all it needs is a running ssh server
<Juanantonio> Ah, ok. I herad of it, yes
<arualavi> Juanantonio, search in http://es.tldp.org/ :)
<Juanantonio> And NFS between X and K or Samba between XP or Vista and X?
<Juanantonio> Ok, my friend
<Juanantonio> What's kernel last version?
<TheSheep> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.27.9.13 (intrepid), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<arualavi> TheSheep, how do you know what ubottu knows ?
<Juanantonio> I have Hardy, will I receive the kernel updates or there is apoint where I can't update it any more?
<arualavi> Juanantonio, you will receive bug or security kernel updates, but no new kernel version in hardy.
<Juanantonio> Ah, ok. And how can I update it?
<sinbox> upgrade to 8.10
<arualavi> well I don't know, maybe using backports
<Juanantonio> Is this the only way?
<arualavi> Juanantonio, why dou you want upgrade the kernel?
<Juanantonio> Ok, I will tell you. I am back some minutes, I'll be back immediately
<Juanantonio> I do not want, it is just curiosity ;)
<TheSheep> !bot | arualavi
<ubottu> arualavi: Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<arualavi> thx
<Juanantonio> I'm back again
<Juanantonio> Things is, in my system the main installation is Kubuntu and I am not very sure of updating KDE 3.5
<Juanantonio> and may be if I update Xubuntu, Kubuntu will be updated too
<sinbox> it probably will be
<Juanantonio> One question, if I update, will everything I have in the PC be saved and recovered once updated?
<Juanantonio> The thing that annoys me the most is that I have everything customized to will, including Compiz
<Juanantonio> and maybe if I update, I will have to restart configuring everything
<raevol> hey guys, just installed xubuntu on a cli fresh system using --no-install-recommends, and i don't have the settings gui for gtk :[ anyone know what the package is?
<sinbox> nope, out of interest what does --no-install-recommends actually do?
<raevol> it doesn't install the recommeded packages, like abiword and gimp and gnome-games
<sinbox> ok, good to know if I decide to reinstall, not too sure how you go about getting a CLI only system from the alternate CD though, guess I'll have to read the manual to find out
<raevol> at the moment i don't recommend it, having to hash together a lot of things by hand :(
<sinbox> well, I wanted to try that and put fluxbox but the alternate CD just put ubuntu with gnome on my old underpowered laptop straight away :/
<raevol> yea
<raevol> aaah there we go, sudo apt-get install xfce4
<jarnos> What determines the time how long time system does not ask password after you give password for sudo?
<sinbox> I think it's 5 minutes by default
<jarnos> sinbox: This seems to force it ask every time: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-security/78651-force-sudo-re-ask-password.html#post403886
<jarnos> sinbox: but there was not the former kind of line in my /etc/sudoers.
<sinbox> sorry got to run out, maybe someone else can help you
<DarkTan> how i do lock my destops with out loggin out?
<slow-motion> hi
<jarnos> DarkTan: xflock4
<sunshine> I'm using 8.10 with xfce 4.4 but after reinstallation of the nvidia driver i could not login to xfce.
<sunshine> kde 4 is working now but normally nearly unusable
<sunshine> I see the splash screen but there is no desktop appearing
<sunshine> and then it falls back to kdm
<sunshine> any obvious suggestions?
<sunshine> no ideas?
<The-Kernel> I wonder, is there a good CLI version for virtual hosting like virtualbox?
<The-Kernel> Virtual Machines*
<mchelen1> after unplugging and plugging in again my network cable, xubuntu thinks there is no network connection, what should i do?
<The-Kernel> open up the terminal
<The-Kernel> type in "sudo /etc/init.d/network restart"
<mchelen1> ok will do, one sec
<The-Kernel> actually
<The-Kernel> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<mchelen1> ok great, that seems to be working, thanks!
<Arthran> guys, any idea what Zubuntu's driver support is like for old Toshiba laptops?
<wubrgamer> hey guys
<wubrgamer> which version of XFCE does xubuntu current use?
<arualavi> wubrgamer, 4.4.2
<wubrgamer> thanks
<wubrgamer> so they are two versions behind current
<arualavi> you're welcome
<arualavi> current stable xfce is 4.4.3
<theGAXman> Hey can anyone tell me how to change the name of my wireless interface from eth1 to wlan0 on Hardy?
<Shaba1> Sorry those messages were not intended fo this forum
<robile> what is the parameter for "find" to NOT search in case sensitive mode?
<rhavenn> robile: man find   should get you there
<The-Kernel> yeah
<The-Kernel> find /look/in/here/ -name what.youre.looking.for
<ubottu> -name is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kde4-ppa', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'medibuntu', 'partner']
<robile> The-Kernel, i know but thats case sensitive
<rhavenn> find /dir -iname
<ubottu> -iname is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kde4-ppa', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'medibuntu', 'partner']
<robile> iname
<robile> ahh k thx
#xubuntu 2009-01-09
<mschemerii> got a question that I cannot seem to find an answer to...
<mschemerii> why is the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file so minimally configured
<mschemerii> ?
<mschemerii> there is no listing of video card options or what driver is being used, default screen size, etc...
<Jinto> Hey, I've got a bit of a problem.
<Jinto> Does anyone know what kind of problem it is when a dell inspiron 600m can't boot past bios?
<simoo_> Hi does anyonehave the pictures screensaver working?
<nikolam> hi
<nikolam> i just updated xubunut 8.04.1 64-bit installation
<nikolam> And after that system failed to boot
<nikolam> update for /boot/grub/menu.lst is broken
<nikolam> I boot by copying old menu.lst from backup
<nikolam> I I need to manually tune it _Every time_ new kernel update arrives.
<nikolam> Bah
<nikolam> also update sets false kernel as default.
<nikolam> so updated kernel is not used by default
<nikolam> also it wrongly points ALL listed ubuntu installs to first ubuntu install it founds. Not regarding what kernel uses what install
<nikolam> So install procedure upon kernel update, regarding menu.lst configuration is full of bugs
<nikolam> and catastrophic to ordinary user, duing just an upgrade
<nikolam> Also this HORRIBLE mousepad BUG with replace persists!!!
<nikolam> I even went to 0.2.14 and it is still there!!!
<nikolam> Also, Why (Oh why) update procedure leaves Old kernels in /boot. After a while my /boot is full of old kernels and could stop update for not enough space on /boot
<nikolam> After surgically repaired menu.lst with gedit (mousepad replace don`t work) I need to reboot now..
<papa__> hello everyone.... I've tried Ubuntu livecd. Finally I quit Windows... and I'm going to install xubuntu.
<papa__> I'm downloading xubuntu 8.10. I'm going to delete Windows. I want to use only Linux.
<papa__> It's Xubuntu 8.10 stable?
<litlebuda> yes papa__
<papa__> Today, I tried to install Debian... so   many  problems.
<papa__> A friend of mine told me Debian is more stable, but I think it's more difficult.
<atom_fox> hi guys
<j1mc> hola
<atom_fox> planning to install xubuntu on my new laptop, I have vista preinstalled on my laptop... I'ts my first time to use Xubuntu, I'm using slackware before. I would just like to know what development tools or apps I can use/need for C++ and other commong programming languages... because KDE has KDevelop. How about xfce?
<Kiption> i think there's anjuta
<Kiption> but i've not used it
<Odd-rationale> atom_fox: xfce uses gtk. gtk apps integrate quite well with xfce. xfce itself is most C++ iirc. there is also pyxfce, and xfce4-perl
<Odd-rationale> all you really need is a text editor! :P
<atom_fox> so it means xubuntu automatically install essential libs for g++ or c++ i think? because I use g++ on slack...
<Odd-rationale> you might need the build-essential package... i'm not sure
<Kiption> you def need that
<Kiption> gives you all the compilers etc.
<atom_fox> is build-essential included on the xubuntu installer?
<Kiption> no
<atom_fox> could I download it trough the app-get? or package manager of xubuntu?
<Kiption> yea
<david__> hello guys
<david__> My name is David Kirba, am a copywriter in Addis Ababa, Ethiopia
<david__> I've been using ubuntu for a while and I decided to give Xubuntu a try so I'm here for help
<david__> I need to connect to windows shares
<david__> and I also need to access the windows drives on my computer
<david__> mounting the lcoal drives, I'll use fstab. I've used it before, just need to brush up
<david__> but I'm having trouble with the network
<david__> thunar doesn't have a network browser
<david__> hello
<david__> any one around?
<c4nn1b4l> hi
<micah> hello everyone i have a simple question
<micah> i need to know how to change the hostname of my computer
<TheSheep> /etc/hostname
<TheSheep> and the hostname command
<micah> ?
<TheSheep> !
<micah> thanks i got it
<TheSheep> :)
<craigbass1976> I have regular ubuntu here at work, but with xfce installed.  Computer specs (other than being a desktop) are about the same as my laptop at home.  If I run xfce here, it's much slower than a fresh xubuntu install on my laptop.  Is GNOME (is it gdm?) still involved if I'm running xfce on this box?  Where do I shut it off?
<craigbass1976> /etc/X11/default-display-manager ?
<craigbass1976> If anyone answers, go ahead and hit my name so xchat blinks.  I've got to go on another desktop.  Much appreciated if anyone can help.
<TheSheep> craigbass1976: there is a number of services and background programs that may be running
<TheSheep> craigbass1976: ubuntu has more of them than ubuntu, check the system->services and settings->setting manager->autostarted applications
<craigbass1976> I don't think I'm running too many more, but checking.  Thanks.
<craigbass1976> Oops... though I uninstalled postgres...  But that's about it
<Grab> hello
<Grab> is it the same if i install xubuntu directly or do sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop  from ubuntu ???
<ablomen> Grab, yep
<Grab> are you sure?
<Grab> because ubuntu installed a lot of shit
<ablomen> well you can remove that afterwards
<Grab> ablomen what should i remove exactly?
<Grab> that's the problem :P
<ablomen> ubuntu-desktop :)
<sinbox> isn't ubuntu-desktop just a metapackage ablomen ?
<vinnl> Yep, it is
<sinbox> so it wouldn't pull out all of the stuff it pulls in (at least that is what it looked like to me)
<vinnl> No it wouldn't
<sinbox> K thanks Mr short to the point replies ;-)
<vinnl> ;-)
<Odd-rationale> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<vinnl> Sorry I'm editing a movie at the same time :P
<sinbox> no probs, short to the point is what is needed as far as I'm concerned
<vinnl> :)
<jarnos> Odd-rationale: I made a script by which you can keep a DE and remove another. (No reinstalling packages needed.) I guess it could be improved, though.
<Odd-rationale> jarnos: cool. can you pastebin it?
<jarnos> Odd-rationale: http://rafb.net/p/1J8BV574.html
<jarnos> Odd-rationale: It checkes first level recommended packages, but only dependencies of deeper levels for the metapackages.
<jarnos> Odd-rationale: I recommend storing its output in a file and checking if too much will be removed.
<jarnos> Odd-rationale: You may edit metatokeep, additionallykeep,and metatoremove variables.
<jarnos> Odd-rationale: e.g pkgs-to-remove.sh > list
<jarnos> Odd-rationale: less list
<jarnos> Odd-rationale: sudo apt-get remove `cat list`
<Odd-rationale> jarnos: what's the main difference between that, and the command on that website (!purexfce) ?
<jarnos> Odd-rationale: in (!purexfce) you have to reinstall xubuntu-desktop.
<Odd-rationale> yeah...
<Odd-rationale> it brings you to how it would be if you just installed xubuntu from the xubuntu disc...
<jarnos> Odd-rationale: and my script is more versatile.
<Odd-rationale> ok. i see...
<jarnos> Odd-rationale: the script looks a bit complicated, since I could not make apt-rdepends follow Recommends recursively although its man page says it can.
<jarnos> Odd-rationale: I don't know, if you can run the (!purexfce) thing from xfce, since it removes temporarily part of xubuntu-desktop.
<Odd-rationale> jarnos: yes you can
<jarnos> Odd-rationale: did you try the script? You may have to install some apps to make it work.
<Odd-rationale> jarnos: no i haven't tried the script... i'm not on a debian-based system... i just was curious on how you did it... :)
<jarnos> Should command "apt-rdepends --follow=Depends,PreDepends,Recommends --show=Depends,PreDepends,Recommends xubuntu-desktop" show recursive dependencies of xubuntu-desktop?
<medoctron> does anyone how to configure edge switching in openbox
<Odd-rationale> medoctron: something like <screenEdgeWarpTime>0</screenEdgeWarpTime> in the <mouse> section... lower value for faster switching
<medoctron> i'll give it a try, thx Odd-rationale
<Odd-rationale> medoctron: whoops... 0 disables warpping. set it to like 400 or something...
<medoctron> ah okay thanks
<Odd-rationale> 1000 = 1 sec
<medoctron> oh i see... its already set, but it doesnt work for me...
<Odd-rationale> hmm... idk...
<Odd-rationale> strange
<medoctron> its set to 400
<Odd-rationale> i guess you should try asking about it in #openbox
<medoctron> Odd-rationale hmm it always connects to ##openbox when i type /j #openbox xD
<medoctron> very strange...
<Odd-rationale> medoctron: i was sure they had their own channel on freenode...
<medoctron> i'll try on another server
<Odd-rationale> medoctron: ah, they are on irc.oftc.net
<medoctron> yeah, that what i just found
<medoctron> thanks
<slow-motion> hi
<misty_> hi I'm having a bit of an issue using xubuntu with compiz
<misty_> I'm trying to disable all of the xfce panels and have compiz come up as my only windows manager
<misty_> however xfce seems to always turn on or at least have one panel open
<jAguAr`> how do i change the default window manager from kdm to gdm?
<Odd-rationale> jAguAr`: you mean display manager? try installing gdm. then try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm"
<jAguAr`> Odd-rationale, then i'll have to reboot, right?
<jAguAr`> Odd-rationale, thanx, that worked :)
<jAguAr`> Odd-rationale, but when i rebooted, it still showed that it was loading "kubuntu" does that make any difference?
<sinbox> well, you need to change the session if kubuntu is set as your default desktop environement
<jAguAr`> sinbox, okay, when i just rebooted my puter, i set gdm as the default session, so is that gonna show up again if i reboot?
<sinbox> yes gdm should now be your display manager, but you still need to tell it to change the session you actually want, you can just log off no need to actually reboot
<jAguAr`> ok, brb, lemme see if that works
<jAguAr`> sinbox, it looks like it worked
<sinbox> only looks like?
<sinbox> '-)
<jAguAr`> well, when i logged in this time after rebooting, it went straight to the gdm, but as it was loading it showed kubuntu
<jAguAr`> oh! and while i'm thinkin about it, is there any way to have the desktop pics change every so often in gnome the way that kde does?
<sinbox> ah yes, you'll need to change the splash on boot, not sure how to do that, but a quick search of the forum  or ubuntu wiki should yield some results if no one turns up to answer tthat query. as for the autochange of background I don't know how to do that, I'm not so big on eye candy stuff :)
<jAguAr`> okay, thanks anyway :)
<xd0> I need to boot xubuntu from usb pen but I can't rember how I did this last, anyone?
<xd0> remember
<xd0> *
<Odd-rationale> jAguAr`: i think you need to have xubuntu-artwork-usplash installed...
<jAguAr`> Odd-rationale, it's not that big of a deal, as long as everything works right in gnome, i don't care what the splash screen for boot up says
<Odd-rationale> k
 * xd0 ,f
<federaco78> hi, someone can help me with a terminal problem in xubuntu ?
<federaco78> I can't get the function keys to work F1 to F12
<federaco78> hello ?'
<federaco78> please !
<federaco78> hello ????
<Odd-rationale> hi!
<federaco78> hi, I have a problem with my terminal in Xubuntu
<Odd-rationale> what's wrong with it?
<federaco78> I can't get the F1 to F12 keys to work
<Odd-rationale> what do you mean?
<Odd-rationale> (they usually don't do anthing, anyways...)
<federaco78> I'm trying a system that runs in a terminal and it uses the Function keys F1, F2, etc
<federaco78> and I need them to work, I looked at the configuration but nothing
<Odd-rationale> what system?
<federaco78> a custom made system
<federaco78> the system is already installed but the only problem is that those keys don't work
<federaco78> i installed the same system in a Yoper distro and there the terminal program have the configuration option to change the keyboard to vt100
<federaco78> and it worked !, but i cant find that option in the xubuntu terminal
<federaco78> hellooooooooooo ???
<Odd-rationale> I haven't used xfce terminal in a while... so i have no idea...sorry...
<federaco78> ok thanks
<jxander> i am trying to use a synCE gvfs volume that works fine under gnome, but under xfce won't appear. please help! :-s
<source> saluton
<flammenwurfer> hell0o
<rods> hi
<rods> Im trying to find someone help me with VirtualBox
<c4nn1b4l_> rods: whats the problem?
<R1cochet> rods try #vbox
<batcoder-7> back when i had xubuntu 8.04 it seemed much faster and snappier
<batcoder-7> is it all in my head but when i installed this it seems more resourceful and not as quic ?
<rods> #vbox did not have anyone available.
<R1cochet> im trying to set my etho device to manual settings and every time i restart my pc i have to reconfig the settings again. how can i get the settings to save?
<Odd-rationale> hmm.. try the /etc/network/interface file... i think there is a manpage for it too..
<R1cochet> umm theres only 2 lines in it
<Odd-rationale> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/intrepid/man5/interfaces.5.html
<grap> hello
<grap> anybody around?
<forces> hi!
#xubuntu 2009-01-10
<R1cochet> Odd-rationale: i still am not sure how to go about modding it
<R1cochet> nor does the device show in the interfaces file
<Odd-rationale> R1cochet: what manual settings are you trying to set?
<R1cochet> ipv4
<R1cochet> manaul
<Odd-rationale> well... idk then... doesn't it use ipv4 by default?
<grap> barack obama is a monkey
<Odd-rationale> !offtopic | grap
<ubottu> grap: #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<R1cochet> yea but its on automatic and i need to make it manual and have it save it after restart
<R1cochet> bbs
<Armada> Hey. I need some help getting Xubuntu to boot from a USB HDD for the first time. It's kind of a unique situation. PM me if you might be able to help.
<aldo65> How might one set the default behaviour of emptying the trash to use sdelete?
<R1cochet> got it fixed
<R1cochet> 1 more thing
<R1cochet> i have 2 internal hdd formatted NTFS and have them mounted by the nftsconfig tool. they show up in /media but i was wondering if i could get them to show on desktop and places menu as a drive and not a folder
<DaDa|Urka> help! my symbols and panels are gone!
<DaDa|Urka> :D
<R1cochet> rt click
<DaDa|Urka> ?
<R1cochet> right click on mouse
<R1cochet> does it bring up a menu?
<DaDa|Urka> no effect
<DaDa|Urka> nope
<R1cochet> alt-f2
<DaDa|Urka> i can start terminals
<DaDa|Urka> :)
<R1cochet> xfce4-panel
<DaDa|Urka> Alt+F2 dosnt do anything
<DaDa|Urka> k
<DaDa|Urka> and my desktop?
<R1cochet> did u get panels?
<DaDa|Urka> yes
<R1cochet> what u mean desktop?
<DaDa|Urka> no everything okay
<DaDa|Urka> but
<DaDa|Urka> why did that crash?
<R1cochet> i dunno
<DaDa|Urka> :D
<R1cochet> ive had it happen a couple times and lucky enough i came across that command 2 days ago
<DaDa|Urka> mh
<R1cochet> does xfce manage the desktop?
<DaDa|Urka> "let xfce4 handle my desktop" the hook alsways disappears
<DaDa|Urka> at the moment yes
<R1cochet> compiz?
<DaDa|Urka> nope
<DaDa|Urka> no nautilus
<DaDa|Urka> just xfce
<DaDa|Urka> :-(
<R1cochet> well in display options under behavior there is option for menu on rt click
<DaDa|Urka> yes
<DaDa|Urka> hooked
<DaDa|Urka> Save Session automatically on quit?
<R1cochet> thats up to u
<R1cochet> i get it where i like and save 1 time
<DaDa|Urka> mhhh
<DaDa|Urka> logging out and in again
<DaDa|Urka> everything okay, but nm-applet
<DaDa|Urka> thx R1cochet
<J0nii> Anyone around?
<Odd-rationale> no
<J0nii> I need some help
<Odd-rationale> :P j/k
<J0nii> np
<J0nii> I am a complete Linux newbie
<Odd-rationale> just ask! if someone know the answer, they will help. :D
<Odd-rationale> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<J0nii> I think Ubuntu has detected my NIC card, but i wont get a DHCP address
<Odd-rationale> J0nii: i suppose you are not on that machin atm?
<J0nii> I am
<J0nii> Booted to XP
<Odd-rationale> oh ok...
<Odd-rationale> is this wired or wireless connection?
<J0nii> Wired
<Odd-rationale> ok. well. perhaps the easiest way would be to do this.
<Odd-rationale> (might want to write some of this down)
<J0nii> rgr
<Odd-rationale> First, open a terminal from the Applications menu.
<Odd-rationale> then, to see if you card is detected, run "ifconfig". it should return at least two device: lo (loopback) and another for your ethernet card, usually eth0
<J0nii> It can see wth0
<J0nii> eth0*
<Odd-rationale> if it is detected. then try "sudo dhclient -x eth0" to release any connection it might have.
<Odd-rationale> then try "sudo dhclient eth0" to try to get an address from the dhcp server...
<J0nii> The DHCP server is Windows 2003 Server, is than an issue?
<Odd-rationale> nope, shouldn't be
<J0nii> I have also tried with manual settings "192.168.1.55 / 255.255.250"
<J0nii> With DNS & Gateway set to the router
<J0nii> it says connected but i can't ping anytihng
<Odd-rationale> J0nii: did "sudo dhclient eth0" give any error message?
<batcoder-7> what is the best xubuntu ish way to see what system services are running and which ones i could turn off ?
<J0nii> Odd-rationale: I will try those commands out and come back on here to let you know
<J0nii> thanks for your help so far
<Odd-rationale> batcoder-7: i use htop. cli app
<Odd-rationale> J0nii: no
<Odd-rationale> problem
<J0nii> k
<batcoder-7> i mean for the turning off Odd-rationale?
<Odd-rationale> batcoder-7: turning off? you mean like kill?
<batcoder-7> Odd-rationale: making them so they dont start anymore
<batcoder-7> like i am not using wifi so i dont need wpa supplicant
<Odd-rationale> oh i see.
<J0nii> what were those commands again?
<J0nii> Sorry
<Odd-rationale> J0nii: sudo dhclient -r eth0; sudo dhclient eth0
<J0nii> Ty
<J0nii> BRB
<Odd-rationale> batcoder-7: well, i'm not using a debain-based system atm... so i'm not 100% sure how that is done. somthing like "update-rc.d -f <daemon> remove"
<batcoder-7> yea hmmm
<batcoder-7> casue with the 8.10 update xubuntu atleast on my end got a bit more bloated
<batcoder-7> or amybe just ubuntu in general
<batcoder-7> but i could prolly turn off alot of stuff
<batcoder-7> wigi stuff for one
<batcoder-7> bluetooth stuff as well
<Odd-rationale> batcoder-7: can i pm you real quick?
<batcoder-7> sure
<J0nii> hey
<J0nii> I did the commands you suggested, and saved a complete log file if that helps
<J0nii> No DHCPOFFERS received.
<J0nii> No working leases in persistent database - sleeping.
<J0nii> You there Odd?
<Odd-rationale> yeah
<Odd-rationale> J0nii: well, the probably has to be with your dhcp server now...
<J0nii> I thought that, but should manuel settings not work?
<Odd-rationale> J0nii: again, that can depend on your server..
<J0nii> I can use Manuel settings with windows and everything works fine
<Overshee> in xfce, how do I get the 'taskbar' back?
<Odd-rationale> Overshee: try "alt+f2" and run "xfce4-panel"
<Overshee> command not found
<Odd-rationale> xfce-panel ?
<Overshee> -bash: xfce-panel: command not found
<Overshee> im sshing in, if that matters
<Odd-rationale> ok. i just totally forgot the command... try doing xfce4<tab><tab> and see what tab completion gives you...
<Overshee> cannot open display
<Overshee> oh
<Overshee> new question
<Overshee> more important
<Overshee> can i change my resolution from terminal
<Odd-rationale> yeah... sometimes... what resolution do you wnat?
<Overshee> uh
<Overshee> idk, i was experimenting on how high i could set it
<Overshee> and i got one out of range
<Odd-rationale> try running "xrandr" from the terminal and see what options ar available.. then try something like "xrandr -s 1200x1050"
<Overshee> can't open display
<Odd-rationale> :?
<Overshee> lol
<Overshee> i just changed my resolution lol
<Overshee> suggetions?
<Overshee> im in pure terminal btw
<Overshee> becuase the GUI was out of range
<Overshee> oh bajeesus
<Overshee> linux kills me sometimes
<Odd-rationale> Overshee: maybe reboot into recovery mode, and select, fix x ?
<Overshee> how do i do that?
<Odd-rationale> when grub is loading press esc. then choose recovery mode from the grub menu. then select fix x. then reboot...
<Overshee> ty
<Overshee> wish there was an easier way to find my max res
<Overshee> on this tv
<Overshee> oh
<Overshee> found it XD
<Overshee> hmmm
<Overshee> it dodesnt have 1366x768...
<Overshee> @60
<Overshee> can i add it?
<Overshee> of course ubuntu forums are down
<DarkTan> ok, somehow i managed to make all my menus, task bars and what have you dissapear
<DarkTan> how  di i get them back?
<j1mc> DarkTan: did you have a lot of custom settings in your task bars?
<DarkTan> no, i was going through the display themes when everything bu my open Konversation dissapeared
<j1mc> you use konversation on xubuntu?
<DarkTan> yeah
<DarkTan> i also have kubunto installed
<j1mc> oh, ok
<DarkTan> i also don't like pidgin for IRC
<j1mc> xchat is the default irc client for xubuntu
<DarkTan> hmm...never noticed that one on there
<j1mc> just started including it in xubuntu 8.10
<DarkTan> ahh, i have 8.04
<DarkTan> so any ideas how to get my menu's back?
<j1mc> do you think you could file a bug?  will logging out and logging back in bring them back?
<DarkTan> well i can't log out
<DarkTan> unless i cold-boot it
<j1mc> press alt-f2
<j1mc> and then enter, "xfce4-panel" into the menu that comes up
<DarkTan> w00t, that fixed it
 * DarkTan files that down for remembering
<j1mc> coolness
<j1mc> :)
<DarkTan> thanks
<j1mc> not sure why it crashed, though.
<DarkTan> maybe i was scrolling through the themes too fast
<j1mc> maybe... you can try again and see if it crashes on a certain theme.
<DarkTan> on a different note, is there any way to pick my own color scheme, rather than use the supplied themes?
<DarkTan> well i don't really like any of 'em
<DarkTan> want my own colors
<j1mc> you could modify one of the theme files, but you'd kind of need to know what you're doing.
<j1mc> otherwise, for a selection of other themes, check out xfce-look.org
<j1mc> a good number of themes from gnome-look.org will also work.
<DarkTan> ok
<DarkTan> will do, thanks for the help
<j1mc> :)  yw
<R1cochet> i have a couple screensavers that dont show up in xscreensaver setup. how can i get them to list in screensaver setup
<R1cochet> they show in gnomescreensaver and they are in /usr/lib/xscreensaver and /usr/share/xscreensaver/config
<j1mc> R1cochet: xscreensaver and gnomescreensaver are two different apps, and they aren't able to always use the screensavers that the other one uses.
<j1mc> for example, gnome-screensaver doesn't display the "phosphor" screensaver
<R1cochet> ok but xscreensaver used to display it
<R1cochet> just b4 i did a fresh install
<j1mc> it used to display a screensaver, and now no longer does?  same one?  same name?
<j1mc> there are some extra screensavers that aren't included by default
<j1mc> xscreensaver-data-extra and xscreensaver-gl-extra
<j1mc> try installing those two packages, and see if that helps
<R1cochet> and if i click on settings>advanced in xscreensetup and change the command to what i want it will run it just fine
<R1cochet> i have both of those
<R1cochet> the screensaver i want is matrixview
<j1mc> perhaps file a bug against the xscreensaver package?
<j1mc> sounds like a bug
<R1cochet> well do u have it?
<j1mc> i can select "matrixview" from my xscreensaver setup
<R1cochet> i think i might remove all then reinstall
<j1mc> R1cochet: i just tested it, and it worked ok.  :/
<j1mc> what version of xubuntu are you using?
<R1cochet> 8.1
<R1cochet> 8.10
<j1mc> do you also have gnome-screensaver installed?
<R1cochet> nope
<j1mc> that's ok - good
<R1cochet> well i removed them all
<R1cochet> should i restart b4 i reinstall?
<j1mc> type "apt-cache search xscreensaver --names-only" and make sure that you have all of those packages installed
<j1mc> all of the ones that come up in the list.
<j1mc> you can even do "sudo apt-get install (names of programs) --reinstall"
<R1cochet> well i already completely removed through synaptic
<R1cochet> so can i just reinstall or should i reboot
<j1mc> reinstall those programs?
<j1mc> sure
<j1mc> logging out would suffice, anyway... you wouldn't need to fully reboot for this.
<R1cochet> the screensavers that i want to show up were not removed
<R1cochet> can i delete the two xscreensaver folders?
<j1mc> sure
<R1cochet> ok brb
<keb> is there a way to get a minimal xscreensaver that just fades to black and then turns off the monitor
<j1mc> keb: yes, just select the top option from the screensaver menu...
<j1mc> blank screen
<keb> ok but then can the rest be deleted
<j1mc> keb: any special reason why you want to delete the others?
<R1cochet> ok should i apt-get or synaptic?
<keb> waste of disk space
<j1mc> R1cochet: if you're comfortable typing or copying and pasting the commands, apt-get would be fine
<j1mc> synaptic is a graphical front-end to apt-get
<keb> if you prefer curses you could use aptitude
<R1cochet> so can i get all at once or should i get one then the next?
<R1cochet> if so should i log  out between
<j1mc> R1cochet: you can type all of the package names into the same command - just put a space between them.
<j1mc> sudo aptitude install xscreensaver xscreensaver-data-extras ... etc
<R1cochet> i nkow
<R1cochet> know
<R1cochet> but should i just do one at a time logging out between
<j1mc> no, it's ok.  :)
<R1cochet> still the same
<R1cochet> not there
<R1cochet> hmm i no longer have the file at all
<j1mc> the matrix view one?
<R1cochet> yep
<R1cochet> note that when i installed the packs again it grabed from cache and didnt dl them
<j1mc> R1cochet: try installing "rss-glx"
<j1mc> try "sudo apt-get install rss-glx --reinstall"
<keb> didnt there used to be a xscreensavers-gl package
<R1cochet> there still is
<j1mc> R1cochet: did that help?
<R1cochet> well it installed them but they still dont show in screen setup
<R1cochet> still not there
<R1cochet> are u on x64 or i386
<keb> [00:31] * j1mc has quit ("leaving")
<R1cochet> oh well
<R1cochet> i thank him anyway
<R1cochet> i think i mighta found an answer tho :)
<keb> great
<R1cochet> bbs
<jxander> is there a way to browse gvfs in xfce? (8.10)
<jxander> could i use nautilus in xfce without changing my desktop?
<maxamillion> jxander: technically yes, but you have to run it from a terminal or edit the command in the launcher to be 'nautilus --no-desktop'
<jxander> maxamillion: thanks!
<jxander> any ideas why gvfs volumes don't work in xfce only in gnome?
<maxamillion> no idea, never messed with gvfs volumes
<maxamillion> i assume they just don't automount in Thunar but they do with Nautilus
<maxamillion> so you would probably have to mount it by hand and then browse with Thunar
<jxander> well... that nautilus thing fixed this too :)... nautilus sees my gvfs volumes...
<jxander> maxamillion: do you by any chance know how to fix the video playback as it looks like the frames don't complete and the next frame comes over... some horizontal lines appear in movies. like it would run on a really old computer. any idea?
<maxamillion> jxander: what graphics chipset do you have?
<jxander> maxamillion: ati mobility radeon x1400 graphics card... all the 3d games work fine, compiz too. i don't use compiz though.
<maxamillion> strange
<maxamillion> generally if compiz works you shouldn't have any video quirks ... what media player are you using?
<jxander> vlc and smplayer, but even with totem is the same thing :(
<maxamillion> i think totem and smplayer rely on some of the same stuff, but vlc is completely different so that rules that out
<maxamillion> i honestly don't know ... i've never heard of video playback issues while the 3d drivers are in place
<jxander> i thought the codecs have something to do with it, but i don't know how to get other codecs...
<maxamillion> jxander: have you tried other distros to see if it is just some ubuntu-base issue?
<jxander> well... not in a long time...
<maxamillion> i don't either, i don't do much with media on my computers and i don't run *buntu so i can't be sure
<maxamillion> i used to dev for xubuntu ... long story, but i like the people so i stick around
<jxander> oh... :)
<maxamillion> i'm a fedora developer now and i'm currently studying to become an upstream kernel dev ... those will be the days :)
<jxander> nice... you do this for a hobby, right?
<maxamillion> yeah
<maxamillion> i'm a college student, computer science undergrad currently, then off for my masters and hopefully for my phd ... i'd like to make a living doing all of this one day, but right now its just a pipe dream
<jxander> :)... lol... i'm in the 3rd year at computer science and information technology...
<maxamillion> jxander: where at?
<maxamillion> i graduate in may with my undergrad :)
<jxander> europe ;)... Technical University of Cluj-Napoca, Romania... it's in Transylvania :P
<maxamillion> ah ok
<maxamillion> i'm in the states
<maxamillion> Texas to be exact
<maxamillion> school called Sam Houston State University
<maxamillion> i just don't sleep much :/
<JHook101> Hello, Does anyone have a moment to assist me?
<jarnos> What makes Xfce so much slower to start than LXDE in ubuntu 8.10?
<TheSheep> jarnos: awesomness ;)
<jarnos> TheSheep: Could you be a little bit more specific?
<TheSheep> jarnos: how am I supposed to know what is started on *your* system?
<TheSheep> jarnos: you have all the tools needed to check it
<TheSheep> I wonder if bootchart would work at this stage too
<jarnos> TheSheep: bootchart?
<TheSheep> !info bootchart
<ubottu> bootchart (source: bootchart): boot sequence auditing and chart generator. In component main, is extra. Version 0.9-0ubuntu7 (intrepid), package size 97 kB, installed size 192 kB
<TheSheep> jarnos: but simple top running on a separate console would be enough, I suppose
<jarnos> TheSheep: Like in a console that you get by e.g. Ctrl-Alt-F1?
<TheSheep> yeah
<alienkid> Hi guys I need my mom's windows XP to print to my HP PSC 750 on my Ubuntu samba server
<alienkid> when I try and set it up on windows it tells me "access denied,  unable to connect to printer"
<alienkid> I think I have samba set up correctly aand I can print to it just fine
<alienkid> anyone know why I am getting access denied?
<charlie-tca> Anybody tried Xubuntu Jaunty? I seem to have lost the desktop; After the login, I get a blank
<charlie-tca> screen.
<Grab> hello
<Grab> hello, does xubuntu close all running apps if cpu goes 100% ?? i was running a terminal when suddenly it disappeared??!!
<jarnos> Grab: no
<Grab> jarnos, what can i do to understand why the terminal window disappeared ?
<Grab> helloooo ?
<jarnos> Grab: Maybe it crashed.
<Grab> yeah.. :(
<adrift> hello all. I have a very simple question (I think). I
<adrift> I'd like to stretch my desktop icons to make them bigger
<adrift> is this possible in Xubuntu?
<gabkdlly> adrift: hi
<gabkdlly> yes you can
<gabkdlly> right click on the desktop
<gabkdlly> choose desktop settings
<gabkdlly> in the "Behavior" tab, you can set the icon size
<adrift> awesome, thanks gabkdlly
<adrift> i thought it'd be fairly simple
<Araneidae> Is there a gui tool to eject a dvd?
<charlie-tca> right-click the icon on the desktop
<Araneidae> Yes ... stupid me.
<Araneidae> Unfortunately I've tied myself into a knot.  Having inserted a new disk, nothing appears on the drive :(
<Araneidae> The file manager sees it as empty, as does the program I'm trying to use to read it.
<charlie-tca> try going to /media/cdrom
<TheSheep> type 'eject' in a terminal or alt+f2 dialog
<Odd-rationale> use a paper clip! :D
 * TheSheep uses a paper clip on Odd-rationale 
<Odd-rationale> ouch!
<TheSheep> Odd-rationale: I see you are writing an e-mail, would you like me to help? (yes|yes please|argh please stop it)
<Araneidae> Alas, I've tried all of those things (including umount -l, which probably really got me into trouble)
<Odd-rationale> Araneidae: a paper clip never fails...
<TheSheep> make sure you power off the computer when you use it, thoug
<Araneidae> It wouldn't open the tray (though I'd already managed to remove the disk eaarlier)
<TheSheep> h
<Odd-rationale> just unbend it a little and stick it in the hole.
 * charlie-tca likes a paper clip
<Araneidae> Ahhh... No, I'm not at the switch the machine stage off yet -- I'm trying to complete a two dvd install!
<Araneidae> So trying the paper clip with power on probably wasn't very clever
<Odd-rationale> i've used the paper clip even though the machine was on...
<batcoder-7> i still think 8.10 has become more resouceful
<Araneidae> Well, doesn't seem to have broken anything.
<charlie-tca> Doing the paperclip with power off won´t let the drawer close when you hit the button!
<TheSheep> Araneidae: so it won't open because there is an application using it...
<Araneidae> I think what's happened is that `umount -l` let me remove the disk ... but now I've put a new disk in I guess the application (a wine game) that's clinging onto the old mount won't let it mount properly.
<Araneidae> Yep, think that's the shape of things.
<TheSheep> report a bug in the windows application XD
<Araneidae> hahaha
<Araneidae> I mean, there is a wine problem here, clearly
<TheSheep> ah, so now it's problem with wine
<Araneidae> But there's also a bit of a subtle interaction mixed in
<Araneidae> Yeah, well, I guess wine is at the heart of the problem
<TheSheep> I still think it's the problem with the application you are trying to run :)
<Araneidae> Well, whinging about Windows applications is going to get me precisely nowhere!
<TheSheep> especially here :)
<Araneidae> heh
<TheSheep> you might ask on #wine
<TheSheep> maybe there is a workaround
<batcoder-7> top is not showing anything crazy
<batcoder-7> resource wise
<TheSheep> batcoder-7: what about powertop?
<Araneidae> `lsof /media/dvd` is showing steam.exe clinging desperately onto the file
<TheSheep> aargh, kill it! with a crowbar!
<Araneidae> Unfortunately there's nothing there, and there won't be anymore ... so I guess that's that
<batcoder-7> TheSheep: i dont have powertop enabled
<Araneidae> Has to be a crowbar, quite so!
 * Araneidae is installing HL2 -- hope to meet some headcrabs
<batcoder-7> i wonder wy my swap is being used ?
<Araneidae> Crowbar not required: cancel => lets go nicely.
<batcoder-7> gome system monitor is using 8 percent of my cpu
<batcoder-7> is that thing needed?
<batcoder-7> what exactly is gnome system monitor doing ?
<batcoder-7> i take gnome-system0notifier is pretty much a really needed thing to have running huh ?
<batcoder-7> what is the default theme xfce uses in xubuntu ?
<jarnos> Anybody tried midori on 8.10? No address bar!
<BlueLaguna> Hmm, for some reason my top xubuntu panel randomly screwed up.  The application menu is missing and my other apps on the top suddenly disappeared
<BlueLaguna> Anyone know what causes this?  This isn't the first time this has happened
<jarnos> BlueLaguna: Is the panel still there?
<BlueLaguna> Yeah, the panel itself is still there.  My CPU usage randomly got high and then my application menu and all the other apps on top panel disappeared except firefox, help, and system tray
<BlueLaguna> http://www.pastethat.com/7EEto
<BlueLaguna> This has also happened on my Xubuntu laptop several times before.  Usually I just delete the panel folder in .config and restart, but this has gotten annoying so I'm trying to figure out what's causing this
<AndyIB> anyone able to point me in the direction of slightly less than volatile NTFS read drivers?
<AndyIB> as in, I'd prefer not have my laptop combust during my first attempt.
<Odd-rationale> ntfs-3g is quite stable now...
<Odd-rationale> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<AndyIB> hmm
<AndyIB> someone just told me to go with fuse
<AndyIB> !ntfs-fuse
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs-fuse
<AndyIB> guess I'll go with 3g
<AndyIB> thanks
<Unggnu> hi all
<Unggnu> Does Xubuntu have Synaptic installed per default?
<charlie-tca> Unggnu: yes
<charlie-tca> if you mean synaptic package manager
<Unggnu> yes, thx
<retour-away> Easiest way to disable user from changing Xfce setup? Mostly not to change/install wallpaper?
<batcoder-7> that default pdf viewer that comes with xubuntu
<batcoder-7> that thing for 1 mb pdf file uses 60 mb of ram
<retour-away> what about xpdf?
<retour-away> but for advanced PDF formats Adobe is still best
<TUW> I'm using compiz on xubuntu (installed xfce from ubutnu) and compiz can't or rather, won't let me use more than two workspaces
<TUW> when I use xfwm4 I can use as many workspaces as I want
<TUW> google's failed me, which is why I'm here
<TUW> so humour me, or I'll have to go back to gnome. Compiz without the cube isn't fun at all :|
<Odd-rationale> TUW: install compizconfig-settings-manager, open it (applications --> Settings), then go to General Options --> desktop size
<Odd-rationale> TUW: set horizontal to 4, vertical to 1, and no. of desktop to 1.
<Odd-rationale> (we need a factiod for that...)
<cawvavino> hello
<cawvavino> I need some help removing a potential virus from my xubuntu system
<vinnl> A virus?
<DaDa|Urka> lol
<DaDa|Urka> tell me more! :D
<cawvavino> I think so, or something went wrong with my system,(bear in mind I am kinda new to linux) All my windows keep going to sleep(turning gray and not allowing me to do anything, and my browser keeps telling me that that i might need virus software but i know that it is a trap.
<vinnl> cawvavino, do you have Compiz installed?
 * CppIsWeird facepalms
<cawvavino> I don't know, let me check
<vinnl> Rest assured that it's not a virus though
<cawvavino> yes i do have compiz
<vinnl> Then that's the reason it's turning gray: when a window's busy and doesn't allow for interaction, Compiz does that
<vinnl> Without Compiz, you wouldn't see anything strange but you still wouldn't be able to interact with the window
<cawvavino> Oh, well that makes sense.
<cawvavino> then maybe i need to clean some stuff up, cuz it didn't really do it that often until today
<vinnl> Hmm, I guess
<cawvavino> well thanks for the info guys
<vinnl> np
#xubuntu 2009-01-11
<PsynoKhi0> hi
<PsynoKhi0> I have a Hardy installation here that locks up if I load the module for the sound card, while the cdrom (on ide channel 2) is connected
<PsynoKhi0> rather it locks up when playing sound for a while
<PsynoKhi0> cat /proc/interrupts shows the second ide channel throwing lots of interrupts
<PsynoKhi0> the cdrom player isn't mounted and I commented out the line in fstab
<PsynoKhi0> the computer ran fine in fiesty and gutsy, and other distros on the hdd's partitions run flawlessly too
<PsynoKhi0> any suggestion?
<PsynoKhi0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/103338/ that's the output of cat /proc/interrupts, the cdrom unit corresponds to irq 15, I guess it's seeking media, though is there a way I can make it stop querring the channel?
<hidronico>  okay so ive extracted the firmware for bcmxxx to /lib/firmware after this the alternate driver program doesnt recognize anything i think the instructions for fwcutter are incomplete any suggestions are appreciated !
<batcoder-7> major problem my system wont boot wiht my lite on dvd write plugged in
<batcoder-7> plugged in i mean connectd to the ide cable
<batcoder-7> it stops booting and gives me a busy box terminal etc
<R1cochet> does ur dvd share same cable as hdd?
<R1cochet> batcoder-7: ???
<batcoder-7> no
<batcoder-7> it does not
<batcoder-7> and if i plug a cd bruner into that same cable it boots just fine
<R1cochet> ata or sata?
<R1cochet> are the jumpers set?
<batcoder-7> the jumppers are set to master
<batcoder-7> i can boot other live cd's just fine
<batcoder-7> if i try to boot it off my HD with no cd in it
<batcoder-7> it does the same problem
<batcoder-7> if i try to boot an xubuntu live cd
<batcoder-7> same issue
<craigbass1976> I'm trying to add oowriter to my top panel.  Can't find the image to use as an icon...  Doesn't seem to be anywhere in /usr/share/pixmaps like any other program.
<R1cochet> so are u trying to boot from cd or hdd?
<R1cochet> craigbass1976: openoffice writer?
<craigbass1976> R1cochet, yes
<craigbass1976> I thought right clicking on it in the menu might give me some options, but it just fires the program up
<batcoder-7> R1cochet, hd but it wont boot wiht my dvd drive plugged in
<batcoder-7> this is crappy
<R1cochet> craigbass1976: from synaptic?
<batcoder-7> i need to brun a dvd
<craigbass1976> R1cochet, it's installed, I'm just trying to put a launcher on my panel
<R1cochet> batcoder-7: is it a PATA or SATA?
<craigbass1976> wondering where the png is
<batcoder-7> its not Sata
<R1cochet> craigbass1976: 1 min
<batcoder-7> so i guess Psata if thats what a stanrd ide is ?
<R1cochet> ii think i can find it
<craigbass1976> R1cochet, no rush, give them a hand first.
<R1cochet> yea PATA
<batcoder-7> this sucks
<batcoder-7> cant even boot my system with a dvd drive in it
<batcoder-7> works fine if i try a cd rw though
<R1cochet> check ur bios for boot order
<R1cochet> hmm weird
<R1cochet> batcoder-7: u might want to check in ##hardware
<R1cochet> craigbass1976: OOo installs to /opt/openoffice.....
<R1cochet> try looking in there
<craigbass1976> criminy...
<R1cochet> i know man nut im looking also
<batcoder-7> how much lighter does the current xfce run compared to gnome
<batcoder-7> i know its a heated argument but a rough estimate ?
<R1cochet> no idea i liked xfce more
<batcoder-7> they say its ighter
<batcoder-7> but
<batcoder-7> some people are sayng its just the same now
<craigbass1976> R1cochet, I see NOTHING in opt; hunted around /usr/lib and found some stuff, but it's the images OOo uses in the programs themselves.
<R1cochet> yea thats what ive come across so far
<craigbass1976> batcoder-7, I just wiped my laptop over Christmas.  Had regular ubuntu, now running xub.  Much faster
<R1cochet> craigbass1976: what version of OOo r u using
<craigbass1976> R1cochet, 2.4
<batcoder-7> craigbass1976, might be due to just a nice fresh system ?
<batcoder-7> i dunno i assume its lighter but by how much i dont know
<craigbass1976> batcoder-7, I don't know... This aint windows, so stuff tends to stay pretty clean anyway.
<craigbass1976> If I need something faster, isn't there a fluxbuntu out there?
<craigbass1976> Or I'll just run no GUI and vi everything...
<craigbass1976> elinks on the net... oh yeah
<R1cochet> i think there is a fluxbox
<batcoder-7> fluxubuntu is not like
<craigbass1976> R1cochet, I haven't used fluxbox in a couple years
<batcoder-7> xubuntu etc
<batcoder-7> poorly supported
<batcoder-7> very slow release cycle
<batcoder-7> btw its all using the same repo's here
<batcoder-7> all thats being done is some guy is installing apps that he htinks are best suited for your desktop
<batcoder-7> i wish i would have installed an ubuntu server then installed xfce
<batcoder-7> system would prolly run faster
<batcoder-7> most likely some background shit running that i really dont need
<craigbass1976> I ran a xubuntu server for a while.  The new server is running centos, but it's named xub because I didn't want to wait for dns records to update
<batcoder-7> i just said server because it comes clean btw
<batcoder-7> i wouldnt run ubuntu as a server
<batcoder-7> i use ubuntu stuff becasue its a faster release cycle and more suited for desktops
<batcoder-7> but yet somewhat stable
<craigbass1976> I laugh at the stable comment.  I can't remember if I've ever had a screaming fit at my computers since I quit windows, yet any of the windows boxes I've had to use at work still get me wound up tighter than a ten cent top with all the crashing they do
<craigbass1976> R1cochet, so I broke down and just downloaded an icon, threw it into /usr/share/pixmaps/ and called it good.
<R1cochet> bummer
<craigbass1976> I'll find theones I was looking for, next week when I'm trying to find a missing php file or something...
<R1cochet> craigbass1976:
<R1cochet> http://ui.openoffice.org/VisualDesign/OOo20MimeType.html
<TheSheep> craigbass1976: try /usr/share/icons
<craigbass1976> yeah that's where I had to go.
<TheSheep> craigbass1976: in particular /usr/share/icons/hicolor
<TheSheep> that's the default fallback
<craigbass1976> Oh my God....  See R1cochet?  I knew they were right in front of me the whole time
<R1cochet> where?
<craigbass1976> /usr/share/icons/hicolor
<R1cochet> lol
<craigbass1976> On that note...  I'm stepping out.  Thanks folks.  I've once again proven that sometimes I can't find my backside with both hands and a flashlight...
<patches> hi all
<R1cochet> where do i put fonts i dl'ed from gnome-look?
<GINZ> Hello, I have downloaded the latest Xubuntu from the internet, created a bootable CD, and started to boot from it
<GINZ> but the installation has stopped at the page starting "Completed codepage select function" and ending with a copyright line then [DR-DOS] A:\>
<GINZ> It has the flashing square block, but no instruction
<GINZ> what can I do now?
<R1coch3t> umm u might try to load in safegrafx mode
<GINZ> Sorry i don;t understand
<R1coch3t> where it says try xubuntu, install, memtest..... hit f4
<GINZ> is that early in the installation?
<R1coch3t> i miss understood
<R1coch3t> so u have already started the install and it froze?
<GINZ> yes
<R1coch3t> sorry cant help w/ that
<GINZ> Ok thanks for trying
<gopp> hello when I use likewise-open to join the domain, it joins succefully
<gopp> but I can't seem to log on as domain administrator, it keeps saying Unknown id: administrator
<gopp> when I do su administrator Unknown id: administrator
<guyiom> sudo -s
<PrebenR> Hi. I'm trying to turn off touchpad on an asus eee with xubuntu 8.10
<PrebenR> I keep getting: Can't access shared memory area. SHMConfig disabled?
<PrebenR> even if I have added Option "SHMConfig" "on" in the xorg.conf
<gabkdlly> PrebenR: i believe there is quite a bit of info on the Ubuntu wiki about the eee
<PsynoKhi0> hi
<gabkdlly> PsynoKhi0: hi
<PsynoKhi0> the output of  cat /proc/interrupts in hardy shows quite a lot of activity on my second ide channel, although it only has a single CD drive, umounted, is there any way I can get it to spam my bus for no reason?
<PsynoKhi0> get it to STOP spamming, sorry :)
<PsynoKhi0> I suspect it's the reaon why my computer ends up hanging after a while once the module for the sound card has been loaded
<bjwebb> hi
<bjwebb> how do i delete a saved session?
<PrebenR> gabkdlly, yes, but nothing works
<PrebenR> gabkdlly, do one need some kernel module loaded too? I cannot get the SHM to work
<yotux> has anyone got online banking to work in xubuntu?
<gabkdlly> yes
<nikolam> What bank
<nikolam> For enterprise or Personal banking?
<nikolam> I use IE 6 with wine for personal finance on web
<charlie-tca> listen
<PrebenR> nikolam, why would you want to use IE 6.0?
<nikolam> There are banks here that have web home banking solutions that only work with IE6.. sad I know
<wisniewski> hallo can someone tell me whats the best driver for xubuntu 8.1 and firegl t2 mobile on a thinkpad
<C10uD> sup guys
<C10uD> i can't find a way to tell pam not to ask for password when loggin in
<C10uD> from console
<C10uD> (i'm not using gdm, xdm, kdm *dm or whatever)
<keb> you want no password on your system?
<C10uD> just at boot, i need it to boot without my intervention
<C10uD> :)
<C10uD> i found some NO_PASSWORD_CONSOLE deprecated settings, but i couldn't find how to do it editing pam settings
<keb> i wonder what they do with live distro to login without password
<C10uD> they use gdm, i don't use it :p
<zesss> i just put xubunt on my laptop was wondering how to get the dispalay to read 1024x768 this highest on the list is 800x600
<zesss> anyone there
<zesss> i just put xubunt on my laptop was wondering how to get the dispalay to read 1024x768 this highest on the list is 800x600
<nikolam> zesss, I am not shure generally, but it is good thing to firstly select right graphics card driver/server
<zesss> i mean everyhing comes up fine in 800x600 but this laptop doesnt use the whole screen in this mode but with windows 1024x768 uses the whole screen
<nikolam> zesss, I had the same thing on every install, after installing/start of using right driver, new resolutions/frequencies appears
<zesss> where do i change the driver then
<nikolam> what graphics Notebook use?
<zesss> lynx silicon
<zesss> 4mb
<zesss> seems like the screen driver not the adapter
<lc2> 4mb, feel the powah
<zesss> lol
<zesss> i know
<zesss> its only gonna be used for satalite radio at work
<lc2> zesss: i had the same problem with my monitor, it wouldn't believe that it'd go above 1024x768 @ 56hz
<lc2> zesss: i had to play with my xorg.conf for that to work
<zesss> ya lc2 so how did you fix it
<zesss> mine wont go above 800x600 @56hz
<zesss> im a noob
<lc2> zesss: you'll have to find out the vertical/horizontal sync of your monitor (if there is even such a thing on LCDs, idk)
<zesss> dont know how to edit stuff
<lc2> sudo mousepad /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lc2> hold on, i'll show you the relevant parts of my xorg.conf
<nikolam> That would be xserver-xorg-video-siliconmotion package maybe?
<zesss> nikolam:  yup
<zesss> how do i install it
<nikolam> from synaptic
<lc2> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-siliconmotion
<nikolam> or sudo apt-get install /usr/share/man/man4/siliconmotion.4.gz
<nikolam> upss
<lc2> http://pastebin.com/m781f8abe is what i used to get my monitor to work right
<nikolam> lc2, that is nvidia but he will ged idea
<lc2> yeah, tweak to suit your setup
<nikolam> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-siliconmotion
<zesss> k im confused
<zesss> in new
<zesss> to linux
<lc2> zesss: don't do any of that stuff to do with xorg.conf, only start with that if using the proper driver doesn't work
<zesss> zesss: <-------------------------------------nooob
<lc2> tl;dr do what nikolam said
<zesss> can i get a walkthrough
<lc2> zesss: open a terminal, type what nikolam said, then reboot
<zesss> ok
<zesss> i get this
<zesss> xserver-xorg-video-siliconmotion is already the newest version.
<zesss> xserver-xorg-video-siliconmotion set to manually installed.
<zesss> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 163 not upgraded.
<lc2> hm
<zesss> is there a generic monitor i can install that would do 1024x768
<zesss> should i update with all those updates and see what it does
<zesss> i got 167 updates
<lc2> zesss: wow
<zesss> lol
<lc2> zesss: well, it doesn't hurt to update, but that's not causing the problem
<zesss> old version of xubuntu
<zesss> 8.04
<lc2> hardy?
<zesss> yup
<lc2> ah me too
<lc2> which laptop is it?
<zesss> 8.10 wont work
<zesss> thinkpad i series 1171 series 2
<zesss> p3 650mhz 40gb hd
<zesss> ya it wont even display 640x480
<lc2> http://209.85.229.132/search?q=cache:GaYVf90wcGcJ:dreamlinuxforums.org/index.php%3Faction%3Dprintpage%3Btopic%3D2411.0+ibm+thinkpad+1171+"hsync"&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=11&gl=uk
<lc2> ^ o wow, modelines ;(
<nikolam> hi i found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=994901&highlight=siliconmotion+driver
<nikolam> seems like 8.10 driver for siliconmotion is not great because of some x.org changes
<zesss> ok looks like they never got it working
<nikolam> i never upgraded to 8.10. I stayed with 8.04LTS and happy with it..
<nikolam> maybe older package of that could be installed?
<nikolam> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=siliconmotion&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<nikolam> maybe even with force option (sudo dpkg -i --force *.deb)
<nikolam> zesss, what version of xubuntu U use?
<zesss> 8.04
<zesss> heroi n
<nikolam> lol
<zesss> :o)
<zesss> my laptop is a heroin addict
<nikolam> maybe you could install debian-reference package, many interesting things is in that documentation
<nikolam> like how to port package to different distribution
<nikolam> 2 commands dpkg-source -x *.dsc
<nikolam> and dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -us -uc
<nikolam> and maybe some dependencies
<nikolam> That is for making older or newer package for current install
<zesss> so i need to run a differnet distribution to get my screen full
<nikolam> nope, i suggest to make older version of package for your current distribution
<nikolam> and use that older version that hopefully works.
<nikolam> Did those modeline lines worked
<nikolam> also look in /etc/X11/xorg.conf what driver is selected for X
<lc2> (p.s. be careful with modelines, you can physically destroy your monitor)
<zesss> you want me to run thos commands
<nikolam> no
<zesss> k
<nikolam> get debian-reference and see for yourself
<zesss> so those 2 commands you wrote you want me to write them in terminal
<nikolam> no
<zesss> :o~
<zesss> k
<zesss> i havent
<nikolam> but you could do  sudo apt-get install debian-reference
<nikolam> to get manuals etc
<zesss> nikolam:  what about anything in here http://209.85.229.132/search?q=cache:GaYVf90wcGcJ:dreamlinuxforums.org/index.php%3Faction%3Dprintpage%3Btopic%3D2411.0+ibm+thinkpad+1171+hsync&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=11&gl=uk
<nikolam> under System> Debian reference. After that look for porting package to stable system, under surviving tips
<zesss> lc2 posted that
<nikolam> Well he was saying that is for modeline line
<nikolam> maybe that would be enough
<zesss> oh so its something different
<nikolam> but one should take care with frequencies
<lc2> yes, and that's the last resort, manually configuring your monitor
<zesss> but that thread is on my laptop
<nikolam> also you can always just use vesa driver in xorg.conf and forget about anything else
<zesss> okiedoke
<nikolam> then it is ok, if it is the same laptop :))
<zesss> but i have no idea on how to apply
<zesss> and would prefer to try something that wont damage permanently
<nikolam> gksu mousepad /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nikolam> or
<nikolam> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nikolam> Then save
<nikolam> And restart eather X with Ctrl+Alt+Backspace , or restart computer
<nikolam> also I think logout/login restarts X
<lc2> zesss: show us your existing xorg.conf and we can merge those modelines etc into it
<zesss> ok
<zesss> # xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
<zesss> #
<zesss> # This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
<zesss> # values from the debconf database.
<zesss> #
<zesss> # Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
<zesss> # (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
<zesss> #
<zesss> # This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
<zesss> # if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
<nikolam> he can use http://paste.ubuntu.com/ to paste
<zesss> # package.
<zesss> #
<zesss> # If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
<nikolam> ahh.. too late..
<zesss> # again, run the following command:
<zesss> #   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<zesss> Section "InputDevice"
<zesss> 	Identifier	"Generic Keyboard"
<zesss> 	Driver		"kbd"
<zesss> 	Option		"XkbRules"	"xorg"
<zesss> 	Option		"XkbModel"	"pc105"
<zesss> 	Option		"XkbLayout"	"us"
<zesss> EndSection
<nikolam> TRY to use http://paste.ubuntu.com/ next time, or now.
<zesss> Section "InputDevice"
<zesss> 	Identifier	"Configured Mouse"
<zesss> 	Driver		"mouse"
<zesss> 	Option		"CorePointer"
<nikolam> zesss, http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<zesss> EndSection
<zesss> Section "Device"
<zesss> 	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
<lc2> nikolam: he's lagged now
<zesss> EndSection
<zesss> Section "Monitor"
<nikolam> ok ok
<zesss> 	Identifier	"Configured Monitor"
<zesss> EndSection
<zesss> Section "Screen"
<zesss> 	Identifier	"Default Screen"
<zesss> 	Monitor		"Configured Monitor"
<zesss> 	Device		"Configured Video Device"
<zesss> EndSection
<zesss> Section "ServerLayout"
<zesss> 	Identifier	"Default Layout"
<zesss> 	Screen		"Default Screen"
<zesss> EndSection
<zesss> lol
<zesss> sowwy
<zesss> lol
<zesss> they lag me for pasting
<lc2> 'tis okay
<nikolam> use http://paste.ubuntu.com/ to paste
<lc2> but yeah, go there and paste it
<zesss> and im back
<lc2> that way we won't have to remove your nick from each line
<zesss> wola
<zesss> i guess you need the link hey
<zesss> http://paste.ubuntu.com/103633/
<lc2> yeah
<lc2> one sec
<lc2> hey nikolam what's the name of the driver if you're putting it in an xorg.conf
<lc2> zesss: because of your weak video card i'm gonna put you in 16-bit colour if that's okay
<zesss> it says trident for  driver
<zesss> hey as long as its full screen
<lc2> trident?
<lc2> where does it say that?
<zesss> in the xconf file at the end of the page in the link you gave mee
<nikolam> http://linux.die.net/man/4/siliconmotion
<lc2> yeah shouldn't it be siliconmotion though?
<lc2> nikolam: what do you think sir
<nikolam> "lynx", "lynxe", "lynx3d", "lynxem", "lynxem+", "lynx3dm", "cougar3dr" depending on model u see
<lc2> oh, i'll use siliconmotion
<zesss> yup
<lc2> zesss: http://paste.ubuntu.com/103637/
<lc2> paste that into your xorg.conf
<lc2> then go to applications -> settings -> settings manager, click "display", set to "default"
<nikolam> there is no siliconmotion on list i think
<lc2> then ctrl+alt+backspace
<lc2> nikolam: wait what
<lc2> i thought we were using the siliconmotion driver here
<nikolam> Device is not siliconmotion, look at that manualpage
<lc2> oh shi-
<lc2> zesss: don't paste that then, lol
<zesss> ya i wasnt goin to
<nikolam> Oh yes it is I am wrong
<lc2> nikolam: it is?
<zesss> rolmfao
<nikolam> yes, sorry but it have some options also
<zesss> thanx you guys for all your help :o)
<nikolam> ok, siliconmotion
<lc2> zesss: yeah, you're good to go now
<zesss> k
<nikolam> read again http://linux.die.net/man/4/siliconmotion if i missed something
<lc2> however, i'm not responsible for your monitor exploding
<lc2> jsyk
<zesss> so we gonna try lc2 pasting then
<lc2> go for it
<lc2> but yeah, after you do that you *have* to go and set the res to "default", that way it'll use whatever the xorg default is, which will be your crafty and dangerous modeline
<lc2> restart X, profit
<zesss> do i need the line numbers too
<lc2> !
<lc2> no.
<lc2> that'll hose X if you do, heh
<zesss> lol
<zesss> ok pasted now what
<zesss> save xorg
<lc2> save it, then do what i said about setting the res to "default", then ctrl+alt+backspace
<nikolam> you are editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf now. save it
<zesss> how do i set to deafault
<lc2> zesss:  applications -> settings -> settings manager, click "display", set to "default"
<lc2> it's at the top of the list
<lc2> where all your other resolutions were
<zesss> k
<zesss> now
<zesss> ctrl alt backspace
<zesss> ?
<lc2> yup
<lc2> see you shortly
<nikolam> or logout
<lc2> or ctrl+alt+backspace :>
<nikolam> well :)
 * lc2 crosses fingers
<lc2> heh heh
<lc2> in before his display going boom
<nikolam> I forgot to mention..
<lc2> nikolam: ahaha
<oem> did you miss mee
<lc2> oem: sure did
<nikolam> on my eee lcd/tft is working on 56hz
<lc2> oem: did it work
<oem> no
<nikolam> he got modeline for 60.. khm
<lc2> oshi-
<zesss> still small screen
<lc2> zesss: aaaa
 * lc2 thinks
<lc2> zesss: when X started back up, did it die and then start up again?
<zesss> the screen did wierd things
<lc2> heh oh
<lc2> something's not right with that modeline
 * nikolam thinks to tell to zesss to upgrade graphic card
<zesss> lol
 * lc2 thinks
<nikolam> zesss, U can also use Login by X server/VNC through network with tightvncserver
<zesss> just vnc to the laptop for full screen
<nikolam> I used to watch movies through that kind of network-through VNC X
<nikolam> If laptop will not be used for X, anyway
<nikolam> Ok, guys, got ot go.
<zesss> see ysa
<zesss> thank you
<zesss> wooooot 170 updates now
<nikolam> zesss, Also try to search ubuntuforums.org and post your problem there, also
 * lc2 is still thinking
<zesss> ok
<zesss> do you have to set a different mode cuz its lcd not a monitor
<lc2> no, i don't think so
<lc2> gimme a se
<lc2> +c
<zesss> your deafualt depth is 24
<zesss> not 16
<lc2> yeah i figured it would be OK
<lc2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/103643/
<lc2> paste that into your xorg.conf instead
<lc2> save, restart as before
<zesss> how do i get the xorg to come up again
<lc2> sudo mousepad /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lc2> OH SHIT
<lc2> DONT USE THAT LOL
<lc2> oh shi--
<lc2> zesss: i made a mistake :P
<zesss> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<zesss> it works
<lc2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/103644/
<lc2> zesss: uhhhh it does?
<zesss> yuppp
<lc2> hahaha wow
<zesss> full screen
<zesss> what was the mistake
<zesss> i can change it
<lc2> strange because line 49 of that config file should have broke it
<lc2> :D
<lc2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/103644/
<lc2> is what it should look like
<zesss> no 60hz is what it runs at in windows
<zesss> need the command for the config file again
<lc2> eh
<lc2> i'm not sure that's necessary, if it works then leave it
<zesss> ok
<zesss> ya it works
<lc2> i was pleasantly surprised by that
<zesss> well good i could enlighten you
<zesss> thanks for your help
<zesss> is there anyway i can get my network to speed up with xubuntu
<zesss> kinda slow at getting updates
<zesss> im on 10mb/s connection and i get 12kb/s getting updates
<lc2> hm
<lc2> i doubt that's something linux is doing wrong, it's more likely to be a bottleneck elsewhere
<zesss> 200mb of updates
<lc2> ouch ;(
<lc2> are you sure it's not the servers being slow?
<lc2> i.e. have you tried downloading any other file from somewhere else
<zesss> internet and everything else seems fast
<zesss> havent tried to download anyhting yet
<lc2> zesss: try it, so we can narrow things down
<zesss> where can i download something
<zesss> for ubuntu
<lc2> just download any old random file bigger than a few mb
<zesss> k
<zesss> k
<zesss> its just the updates
<lc2> zesss: figures
<lc2> okay go to applications -> system -> software sources
<zesss> so do i still have to add locations to install programs
<zesss> ok
<zesss> done
<lc2> under "download from", go to "Other"
<lc2> and try a different mirror from there
<zesss> so if i want to add vlc to my machine i add it to the third party list
<lc2> zesss: no, you should just be able to apt-get install vlc
<lc2> or rather, sudo apt-get install vlc
<zesss> k
<zesss> ohhhh
<lc2> same for most other popular packages
<zesss> i have no sound
<lc2> zesss: o noes ;\
<zesss> :~
<zesss> it sees the sound card but i dont see a volume control
<lc2> that's because you don't have one unless you add it
<zesss> wooot thats a good mirror 500kb/s
<zesss> ya im adding it
<zesss> i forgot this is still in oem mode
<lc2> :D
<zesss> ubuntu kinda feels like old macintosh
<lc2> i'm very fond of it
<zesss> k installed volume control now where is it
<lc2> right click on your taskbar at the top, "add new item", "volume control"
<zesss> sweet
<zesss> so to install apps i goto add remove applications?
<lc2> that's one way of doing it, yes
<zesss> vlc dont show in there
<lc2> if you already know the name of the package, you do: sudo apt-get install packagenamehere
<zesss> k
<zesss> i found it had to click all
<zesss> doi
<lc2> sudo apt-get install vlc
<Tmob> anyone using xubuntu on a netbook here?
<zesss> yup
<Tmob> hi zesss, i just bought a Dell mini 9, but i can't find a USB download
<zesss> opps
<Tmob> i dont want to get a iso, etc.
<zesss> you said
<zesss> netbook
<Tmob> yes, mini 9 is a netbook
<Tmob> http://regmedia.co.uk/2008/05/29/dell_mini_inspiron_02.jpg
<lc2> Tmob: uh it's possible but it looks pretty convoluted
<lc2> http://xubuntublog.wordpress.com/2008/11/07/ubuntu-from-your-flash-drive-easier-than-ever-before/
<lc2> and it still requires downloading the ISO, so whatever
<zesss> thought you said notebook
<zesss> tmob
<zesss> err
<zesss> can you boot off flash drive
<lc2> apparently
<Tmob> lc2, uh yea..
<lc2> Tmob: yeah. ;(
<zesss> god full screen is sooooooo nice
<Tmob> zesss, yes, you can boot off usb drives on most machines now a days..
<zesss> not on my pile
<lc2> lol, technology
<zesss> im glad this laptop will still boot off cd
<zesss> har har har
<lc2> my brother found a 100mhz 486 laptop
<lc2> it couldn't boot off a CD
<zesss> hey lc2 to see my winwos shared files to i just put in the ip address
<lc2> uh idk
<lc2> i know you can mount smbfs from a terminal, but i don't know how/if thunar deals with those things
<lc2> hm.
<lc2> there's no network share browser in xubuntu?
 * lc2 wonders
<zesss> i cant see one
<lc2> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=304131
<lc2> how to do it with fuse
<lc2> (that only works if the windows box is on all the time)
<zesss> there is smb4k
<zesss> windows is smb network
<lc2> kde ;(
<AndyIB> blahrg
<zesss> i cant use it then
<AndyIB> anyone have any optimizing tips for spotify in wine?
<lc2> zesss: you can, but it's KDE
<lc2> AndyIB: nosir
<zesss> whats kde
<lc2> zesss: it's another desktop environment
<zesss> i dont think i have that installed
<lc2> zesss: KDE programs will run fine under any other, but they'll look very different
<AndyIB> keep with xcfe or gnome. less frilly stuffs.
<Grant-A> Fluxbox would be my choice for low-memory machines
<Grant-A> or power-using
<jarnos> lc2: Have you tried sshfs?
<zesss> lc2:  how do i command line map a drive
<lc2> jarnos: i use it all the time
<AndyIB> zesss,  "mount"
<AndyIB> as in
<lc2> zesss: sudo apt-get install fusesmb
<lc2> then
<AndyIB> or that
<lc2> sudo modprobe fuse
<lc2> eh, even better
<lc2> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FuseSmb
<lc2> :P
<AndyIB> nvm my comment zesss, jumped in too fast thar.
<zesss> tits ok
<zesss> smb4k works
<zesss> i like simple :)
<Grant-A> hmm
<Grant-A> what would you guys recommend for two linux computers wirelessly networking?
<Odd-rationale> Grant-A: you mean like to share files? try ssh, scp, sshfs, and the like..
<Grant-A> ok, I'll look into them
<Grant-A> thanks :)
<lc2> yeah, sshfs is awesome
<lc2> thank god we don't have to deal with NFS these days
<sue_> hi
<sue_> menu.xml contains the line <include type="system" style="simple" unique="true" legacy="true"/>    where is the "system" xml file?
#xubuntu 2010-01-11
<dbdii407> Is there anyway to stop the terminal from scrolling down back to the bottom when new info comes?
<knome> dbdii407, right-click -> preferences -> check out "scroll on output" checkboc from the "general" tab.
<dbdii407> knome: Ty very much
<knome> np. have fun
<dbdii407> Got very annoying during my development
<knome> that happens
<knome> good night.
<presario16xluser> Is this where I get Xubuntu technical support?
<presario16xluser> Hello?
<presario16xluser> Ok nevermind, I will probably just go back to windows.
<genii> Good riddance then
<amdsempron> Is this Xubuntu support?
<amdsempron> Hello?
<amdsempron> OK THIS IS NOT F***ING FUNNY! If i cant get xubuntu support, I will never use XUBUNTU EVER AGAIN!
<garythi> hello...being a newbie, don't know if i can help much...better to wait a bit
<garythi> some kind of bumping system?
<genii> !netsplit
<genii> Bah. bot is currently offline
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<genii> Or just slow
<Empty_foo> never heard of xbuntu before.. what's the focus with this version?
<garythi> lightweight desktop
<Empty_foo> that's what i was figgerin.. xfce kind of thing?
<garythi> yep
<Empty_foo> cool..
<garythi> i like it too...enough to switch
<[mccracken]> It rocks. So much smoother than Ubuntu (for me). :D
<[mccracken]> Simple, but powerful.
<Balsaq> good morning residents of xubuntu
<simple_> where is my dvdrom
<simple_> how can i see my dvdrom
<simple_> how can i mount
<titan_ark> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ouyes> hi everyone, i plan to use xubuntu, but i don not know which one to install, 8.04 9.04 or 9.10,( my laptop was crashed under 9.10 gnome
<ouyes> which are you using ??
<ouyes> is it stable?
<Ov3rf10w> 9.04 is stable
<TheSheep> 9.10 is too
<Ov3rf10w> i have bad expirience with karmic
<ablomen> works great here, havnt had a problem
<ouyes> the items on the Desktop have a white background, how to get rid of it ?
<ouyes> e.g. the filename are in white bar
<garythi> Hi, anybody watch cbc.ca videos? i seem to be having a flash prob
<garythi> yet flash works on everything else
<garythi> http://www.cbc.ca/video/#/Shows/The_Passionate_Eye/ID=1377424366
<garythi> in case anyone wants to try
<ouyes> what is your problem, anyway ?
<garythi> won't play
<Sysi> have you tried mozilla-vlc or something like that?
<garythi> content is on cbc
<garythi> oh, i think i know what you mean...i'll try
<garythi> i copied the link into vlc...no luk
<garythi> it's the only flash that doesn't work, might be a cbc thing
<Sysi> i think i used mplayer-plugin or something
<garythi> i'll try that too then...thanks
<garythi> nope...i'll have to watch it in windows...dam    thanks for trying people
<ubuntu> trying to copy from one disk to another, I'm in using a live cd, both hdds are mounted, but can't copy, can write to destination disk, but when I try to copy from source disk, permission is denied
<ubuntu> tried to <sudo chmod 777> but user on source disk shows up as 1000
<jarnos> I can't play http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l6GqYhh9gN0 after 0:46 in Karmic. What's wrong?
<knome> stupid video? :P
<knome> anyway, worksforme.
<ablomen> im sad to say i can
<jarnos> Oh well, I can, too, but in two parts.
<jarnos> Halme just died, btw.
<jarnos> ablomen: what is your software?
<knome> jarnos, really, nobody cares. #xubuntu-offtopic if you have to talk about that
<ablomen> karmic, flashplugin-nonfree from the repo's
<jarnos> knome: then don't say, it is stupid video ;)
<jarnos> ablomen: I use flashplugin-installer.
<jarnos> from multiverse/web
<jarnos> ablomen: it stucks at 0:46, if I let the video download from the beginning. If I move the pointer to say 0:40 and download begans from there, it can pass 0:46. Did you download from the beginning by flashplugin-nonfree?
<ablomen> no i didnt
<jarnos> ablomen: ok, thanks for letting me know.
<hyatt> hi im using xubuntu 9.10 on my mac book pro with nvidia 9400M. when i plug in my external monitor (native 1680x1050) and use the nvidia tool ican only choose resolutions up to 1280x1024. any idea how to fix this?
<Pres-Gas> hyatt, unfortunately, are bound by the limits of the nvidia driver.  It is not open source and no one in the community can modify the code or bugfix it.  We get the perverbial "stone tablets" from the burning bush of Nvidia.
<Pres-Gas> You could make sure you are using the latest driver or go on their discussion forum, hyatt.  http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=14
<hyatt> Pres-Gas: true, but i think its not a problem with the driver itself, i just found a thread that said i have to add the monitor manually to the xorg conf
<Pres-Gas> I comiserate with you, though.  I would like to get more resolution as well, but not had enough time to really research it (or perhaps just too lazy).  :P
<craigbass1976> The ONLY thing I like about windows is the shortcut that makes all windows minimize (windows key+ d)  Is there a way to do this in Xubuntu?
<hal_9001> yes i think so, just dont remember. let me look
<hal_9001> winkey + e = explorer
<hal_9001> alt+F4 = close / Shutdown (also works in ubuntu i noticed)
<hal_9001> winkey + d = minimize all windows to desktop
<hal_9001> ctrl+esc = winkey = start menu
<hal_9001> winkey + l = lock computer
<Sysi> chech window manager settings
<craigbass1976> hal_9001, Aha... show desktop.  Was Ctrl+Alt+d by default.  Thanks.
<craigbass1976> Now, what did I want on my desktop that finally pushed me over the "go ask" edge...
<hal_9001> ?
<craigbass1976> Nevermind, I'm numbing it.  Thanks again.
<hal_9001> ok
<craigbass1976> Unless you know where I adjust system sounds.  Not volume, but event sounds.
<craigbass1976> In Jaunty.  I looked all over yesterday to stop someone's laptop from beeping; couldn't find it anywhere in the forums or googling.
<craigbass1976> Forget it.  Different project
<hal_9001> no clue on that one. sorry
<East_Coast_Girl> hello :)
<Rascal999> samba, how?
<charlie-tca> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<knome> charlie-tca, ...you were faster than me
<charlie-tca> you were busy
<knome> no, i wasn't :P
<charlie-tca> \o/
<East_Coast_Girl> i was just wondering if i could get some help, please?
<Rascal999> i was thinking access
<knome> damn ;)
<Rascal999> not host
<knome> !ask | East_Coast_Girl
<ubottu> East_Coast_Girl: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<knome> charlie-tca, 1-1
<East_Coast_Girl> ubottu: well i didn't want it to be a wall of text :D
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<charlie-tca> Rascal999: you will have to expand on it then. That link tells quite a bit aouth how to
<knome> Rascal999, that tutorial coves accessing as well
<knome> charlie-tca, damn, 2-1 for you :)
 * charlie-tca thinks "great minds think alike"
<East_Coast_Girl>  I installed Xubuntu 9.04 on my ps3 and it works beautifully (well except for no sound and no flash but i don't really mind that at the moment). I can update that with no issues. But as soon as I install 9.10, the USB ports crap out and the mouse and keyboard stop working about 10 seconds after the desktop fully loads. When the OS is loading, it says that the USB ports are deregisters but works fine in 9.04 but totally craps
<East_Coast_Girl> out on 9.10. What's wrong and how can i fix it. Thanks :)
<charlie-tca> knome: I tried to say I came back, at least for a little while...
<Rascal999> so you have to perma 'link'? What happened to smb://...
<knome> !ps3 | East_Coast_Girl
<ubottu> East_Coast_Girl: Aside from i386 and amd64 platforms, Ubuntu is also available for alternate platforms. Playstation 3 ( support in #ubuntu-ps3 ) Apple PowerPC  ( support in #ubuntu-ppc )
<charlie-tca> East_Coast_Girl: Are you using the port for 9.10?
<charlie-tca> I think the port was broken for 9.10
<knome> East_Coast_Girl, i mean, you can try here as well but #ubuntu-ppc might give you better results :)
<East_Coast_Girl> knome:  ahhh okay thanks :)
<charlie-tca> Rascal999: Might only be a gnome desktop option
<knome> East_Coast_Girl, i mean #ubuntu-ps3 of course ...
<knome> charlie-tca, i suppose the new thunar (not in the repo's yet) support smb://
<East_Coast_Girl> knome: okay i'll ask there too, thanks :)
<charlie-tca> oh-oh, knome is slow and making mistakes?
<knome> Rascal999, that's a nautilus feature
<knome> charlie-tca, yeah. somehow i can't get that essay out of my mind :)
<charlie-tca> knome: I don't know, I just don't use samba yet
<knome> charlie-tca, i'll never use samba. :)
<Rascal999> knome, nautilus available on xubuntu?
<knome> Rascal999, 'sudo apt-get install nautilus', but it will install a lot of gnome.
<knome> Rascal999, also, if you run without '--no-desktop', it will take control of your desktop
<East_Coast_Girl> okay thanks a whole lot folks :) //waves//
<Rascal999> knome, lol, defeats the point of xubuntu for me
<knome> Rascal999, exactly.
<knome> Rascal999, mr_pouit put the new thunar in a ppa yesterday, though
<knome> Rascal999, are you familiar with ppa's ?
<Rascal999> knome, ish
<knome> Rascal999, https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-dev/+archive/ppa
<knome> Rascal999, check that ppa out. you'll be able to install thunar 1.1.0
<knome> Rascal999, which, iirc, supports smb
<Rascal999> knome, ok i'll check it out sometime
<salla> which release of xubuntu is the most stable ? and mot usable
<charlie-tca> Officially, 9.10
<Sysi> no, 8.04
<Sysi> its LTS
<charlie-tca> true
<salla> but i cant add items to the desktop in 9.10
<charlie-tca> but only on a server, without all the gui updates
<Sysi> some hardware may work better on newer versions
<salla> i cant add any item to the panel
<salla> :(
<charlie-tca> What kind of items?
<salla> for examle shortcuts
<salla> like firefox or terminal or something else
<charlie-tca> You right click it, click add to panel, launcher, it fails?
<salla> i want to do it with drag item to the desktop
<salla> like ubuntu karmic
<Sysi> it doesn't happen with xfce
<charlie-tca> Drag and drop does not work the same in Xubuntu. That is a gnome feature
<Sysi> idk about kde
<salla> hmm
<Sysi> propably work on that also
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu has it's own features, which are not the same as Gnome
<salla> yes its so easy and so simple
<salla> and so fast
<Sysi> transparency settings ♥
<salla> huh i dont know them :(
<charlie-tca> Not always simple, it can be harder to do things in Xubuntu, since we don't actually cater to the new user of Linux
<salla> how is lucid
<salla> can i use it ?
<Sysi> "Window manager tweaks", copositing
<salla> or is there any changes
<Sysi> lucid is unstable
<Sysi> not yet
<charlie-tca> Lucid can be used, but will break
<charlie-tca> It is not even alpha2 yet
<Sysi> in alpha 3 or 4 are all new features
<salla> so im installing 8.04 ?
<salla> or 9.10 ?
<Sysi> your decision
<salla> your advise ?
<Sysi> both have some problems
<Sysi> but 8.04 starts really to be old
<Sysi> (good to say, currently on centos)
<charlie-tca> or 9.04, but 9.10 has more new hardware in it
<charlie-tca> 8.04 will be supported on the desktop until april of 2011
<Sysi> but 10.04 will officially replace it
<salla> Sysi: charlie-tca what u use ?
<charlie-tca> I use Ubuntu-Server 9.04 on my server, Xubuntu 9.10 with ext3 on this machine I use daily, and test 10.04 daily
<Sysi> ahem; fedora, centos, and 9.10 in testbox
<salla> centos for server ?
<Sysi> no, this desktop
<salla> woa
<salla> centos
<Sysi> fedora didn't like my sound card and i want to wait 10.04
<salla> its interesting  :)
<Sysi> this works like perfectly
<charlie-tca> I run Xubuntu on 5 systems, it works the best for me
<Sysi> hmm, i have it on old netbook too
<salla> thnks for all
<becker_11> Hello, I'm looking for the file that I've been told is located @ ~/.mozilla/firefox/xxxxxxxx.default/chrome/userChrome-example.css
<becker_11> but the entire chrome folder is missing from my desktop xubuntu installation
<becker_11> I found it in the correct location on my netbook using UNR
<charlie-tca> the /chrome folder should be there
<charlie-tca> But you can create it, if needed
<charlie-tca> The files are the same on all versions of Ubuntu/Xubuntu
<becker_11> Hi charlie-tca  yeah it should but it's not I've checked including trying ls -a
<becker_11> charlie-tca, They are? I wasn't sure if maybe they were moved somewhere else for some reason
<gandalph> hi charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> Hello, gandalph
<charlie-tca> becker_11: it should be there, it did not get moved.
<becker_11> so I can just create the folder and then make the file I need and everything will be sweet?
<charlie-tca> You just need to create it if you are going to customize thngs
<gandalph> charlie, i have tested lucid last day on my older pc
<becker_11> cool charlie-tca  thanks
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<charlie-tca> gandalph: how did it work?
<gandalph> lucid as rolling-release. full buggy
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> It is alpha, that's why we say it will break your installation if you want to use it.
<charlie-tca> Did you file any bugs?
<gandalph> but after the base-installion from iso, lucid was with full function
<gandalph> no, i dont have files from or about bugs
<charlie-tca> That is what it should be. It just works off and on, depending on the day and the updates made
<gandalph> for examble: after full-upgrade or dist-upgrade hal without function yet
<charlie-tca> I will start using it this week, just to try and see what is working
<charlie-tca> hal has been stopped in it, so you get the warning about power-manager. They are trying to decide what to do with it
<gandalph> my usb-sticks, external usb-hdd were not mounted all the time
<gandalph> yes, powermanager is buggy yet
<charlie-tca> yeah, that should be in work, too
<charlie-tca> Hopefully, there will be a new build today or tomorrow to test
<gandalph> i have tested plymouth
<gandalph> in lucid
<charlie-tca> how is it?
<gandalph> no function befor or after the package-installation
<gandalph> sorry
<gandalph> nvidia geforce 5500: driver is broken yet
<charlie-tca> yes, nvidia is not working yet with the drivers. It is all of nvidia, though
<charlie-tca> Also, on the live cd's today, the package is missing completely
<gandalph> newer software was integrated in lucid: gigolo and software-center
<charlie-tca> gigolo was in 9.10, but most items in 10.04 are newer versions
<gandalph> hmm.. with freedriver of lucid my graficcard was supported, i have seen small effects on xfce.
<dbdii407> Is there anyway to hide certain file types from showing in thunar?
<charlie-tca> hidden files can be made not to show
<charlie-tca> but I don't know anyway to stop someone from turning them on
<gandalph> oha, i didnt tested thunar
<gandalph> with more function
<dbdii407> I want .pyc to not show. :P
<charlie-tca> gandalph: this will help: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Testing/TestingInfo/Short
<charlie-tca> dbdii407: not any way that I know of
<gandalph> charlie: thanks for the website
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<charlie-tca> should have given it to you earlier
<charlie-tca> The ubuntu qa test-cases don't work for most of xubuntu; mine do
<gandalph> wonderfull, your name is on the website. ;-)
<charlie-tca> yeah, I may have written that page ;-)
<gandalph> you are a good man
<charlie-tca> just a busy one
<gandalph> charlie, does xubuntu without gimp in the future?
<charlie-tca> I don't know yet
<charlie-tca> let me see if I can find an answer
<gandalph> i read this question in german userforum and the answer were perhaps.
<gandalph> because, gimp is to heavy for beginners
 * charlie-tca thinks perhaps leaves a pretty big gap; it is like maybe
<gandalph> yes maybe.
<charlie-tca> If it is removed from Ubuntu, it will make more space available on the cd image, which is greatly needed.
<charlie-tca> They have to remove an application or two, or languages
<gandalph> ok, can i install gimp in the next versions of ubuntu?
<charlie-tca> Gimp will still be in the repositories, so you can install it, yes
<gandalph> fine!
<charlie-tca> It just won't install as a default application
<gandalph> ok, ok
<charlie-tca> We will keep it for now
<charlie-tca> We have plenty of room on the cd
<gandalph> i understand.
<nathan1> hi people
<charlie-tca> !hi | nathan1
<ubottu> nathan1: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<gandalph> charlie: you know, i have xubuntu. can i install and use packages from Mint-sources?
<charlie-tca> Mint should be using the ubuntu-repositories, last I looked, so it should work. Do they have some we don't?
<charlie-tca> No guarantees, though. If the repository is one Ubuntu does not use, it could break things
<gandalph> ok, only i have reportisories of xubuntu. mint has very many packages for multimedia. ;-)
<charlie-tca> Have you added medibuntu?
<charlie-tca> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<charlie-tca> That should be where most of them came from
<charlie-tca> I'll install mint and look
<gandalph> i know about medibuntu, but mint has more multimedia-tools
<charlie-tca> i'm installing now so I can see what they are doing
<gandalph> what do you install? mint or medibuntu?
<charlie-tca> It is based on Ubuntu, and uses the same repositories, but maybe they added some others
<charlie-tca> I am installing mint
<charlie-tca> it's what I do all day
<retour> ubuntustudio is a specialized distro for multimedia editing with real time kernel if remember well
<gandalph> mint is based on ubuntu, but the distribution is with a different build, other packages, more packages.
<charlie-tca> I like mythbuntu, too
<gandalph> for television and hdd-recorder?
<charlie-tca> yup
<gandalph> i didnt tested mythbuntu, yet.
<charlie-tca> mint is a little slow to install
<gandalph> mint is not stable, i think
<charlie-tca> I have tested almost everything, I think, except UNR
<charlie-tca> It is supposed to stable
<charlie-tca> It is based on 9.10, it should be stable
<charlie-tca> All they do is add things, and change it a bit
<gandalph> well, i think, LTS is stable?
<charlie-tca> Any release is stable here, LTS is Long Term Support
<gandalph> xubuntu 8.04 is stabler than 9.10?
<gandalph> xubuntu 8.04 is LTS
<charlie-tca> for servers, they seldom will update anything except security issues, which makes it very stable
<gandalph> the next LTS will be lucid 10.4?
<Sysi> yes
<charlie-tca> In actual day to day use, the user will normally update everything, so LTS becomes out of date for them
<gandalph> ok, 9.10 is a testing-version for LTS 10.04, only?
<charlie-tca> Linux mint has it's own repository for some stuff, that might break xubuntu. Here is the list: http://packages.linuxmint.com/
<Sysi> gandalph: no
<charlie-tca> The rest come from medibuntu or Ubuntu
<Sysi> it's release of ubuntu
<charlie-tca> no, gandalph, 9.10 was released as a stable version
<gandalph> LTS is over 3 years for workstation, 5 years for servers?
<charlie-tca> yes
<becker_11> I have installed Mint on a lappie that came with ubuntu 8.04 desktop for the missus and it runs sweet ...
<charlie-tca> It isn't too bad, I just don't like the colors much
<becker_11> she grumbles occasionally about openoffice she is a diehard ms office user but other than that she is happy with it
<charlie-tca> Great! It keeps her in open source software, right? Every user counts
<becker_11> charlie-tca, I'm at a loss atm with a problem in firefox some of the fonts are invisible on web pages. I can see headings etc and sidebar stuff but not the main article I have to highlight the text to read it ..... I first had this problem with comment boxes when using a black xubuntu theme now I've changed to a light theme and it happens on the main pages ....
<charlie-tca> change the font to something else
<becker_11> yeah it's not the font it's the color but it's not happening on every page ... google is fine but this page http://www.blork.org/blorkblog/2009/03/10/optimize-firefox-for-your-netbook/ I can't see
<charlie-tca> for starters, in firefox, view -> Character encoding -> auto detect and utf8
<becker_11> okay did that
<charlie-tca> it is a good page
<charlie-tca> any change?
<charlie-tca> If it still isn't visible, it might be a problem with the theme itself
<charlie-tca> gandalph: anything else?
<becker_11> fixed it .... I changed the defaults to black background and white text but that page must define a background but not a font so it was using my font color meaning I have white background and text .... changed it back to normal black font on white and it's good
<becker_11> duh!
<charlie-tca> that will do it, too
<charlie-tca> Why white background with white text?
<charlie-tca> Isn't that hard to see/
<gandalph> charlie: thanks, i have got enought information about xubuntu from you :-)
<charlie-tca> no problem
<charlie-tca> That is what we are here for
<gandalph> yes, i know.
<becker_11> the page defined a background in this case white and my font/background was white/black so firefox used my white text on the specified background which being white caused the problem
<becker_11> hard to explain but simple once you work it out .....
<charlie-tca> I see. I misunderstood
<becker_11> no prob.
<becker_11> Once again I had a problem caused by the fact I fiddle too much lol
<gandalph> if some user has a problem, so they can take help from irc here.
<charlie-tca> of course
<becker_11> irc rules gandalph
<gandalph> ok, becker_11. ;-)
<becker_11> although not every channel, the guys in #linux on dalnet are snobs and answer noobs questions rudely. The guys in here are awesome and don't mind helping
<charlie-tca> yes, some help is more polite that other help
<becker_11> Something I learnt on windows too if your not busy just sit in the channel and read you will be amazed what you pick up and you may find you can answer a question for someone too
<gandalph> some linux-developer are hardliner. so they expect you are a professional linux-user.
<charlie-tca> it's just that linux was a geek system for so long, and some of it still is. We all expect new people to try to find an answer first, then ask for help.
<becker_11> gandalph, true but the good thing is there are so many different channels on irc that you can look around to find one your comfortable with
<gandalph> charlie, becker_11: your are right! I think, ubuntu is for beginners at first, but professionals can use this distribution too. ubuntu has a very good hardwaredetection and the sofwareinstallation is simple.
<gandalph> other distributions, you must configurate more yourself.
<charlie-tca> Ubuntu was designed from the beginning to be easy to use and to try to help people move from windows to linux.
<charlie-tca> I downloaded my first version in 2005, Ubuntu 5.04
<gandalph> this is the target of their project.
<gandalph> iam too!
<charlie-tca> is/was
<charlie-tca> Took me three days to download it back then
<gandalph> easy installation and use linux-system.
<charlie-tca> yes
<becker_11> gandalph, ubuntu is easy to use but the best thing is that once you are more comfortable you can change things by adding or removing what you like or don't like which is the beauty of linux
<charlie-tca> Then kubuntu was added. Xubuntu was started independently in 2006
<becker_11> charlie-tca, I can remember downloading an iso on dial up I left it and went to bed now I can get one in 30minutes
<gandalph> hihi..
<gandalph> it was a nice time
<charlie-tca> becker_11: that is what I did, but it took me three nights to get it all
<charlie-tca> Then within a month, 5.10 came out and I did it again
<gandalph> in the year 2005 i didnt have a dsl-network.
<charlie-tca> I was on cableone. and it was fast, too!
<becker_11> I still shake my head at how far we have come. Now I look at 150meg files and call them small and I have a 1Tb drive sitting on my desk ....
<charlie-tca> I know
<gandalph> hoary 5.04 was good, but the dist-upgrade was horrible with my modem.
<charlie-tca> I bought my first system with a whopping 65MB hard drive, and they said I threw my money away on it, because it would never fill up
<charlie-tca> that upgrade is why I downloaded the iso and installed again
<gandalph> :-)
<becker_11> hahaha my first comp had 40mg ... now patches are 10x bigger than that
<charlie-tca> yup :-)
<becker_11> my first real comp my parents bought it was a commodore 128D
<gandalph> my first laptop was a black/white-screen, 80 mb hdd, 4 mb ram
<charlie-tca> Hey, commodore was a good system. I upgraded from my c-64 to a 128
<becker_11> my mate had the C64 with the tape drive
<charlie-tca> gandalph: was that the suitcase laptop?
<charlie-tca> I still my cassette drive
<charlie-tca> my/have my/
<becker_11> wikipedia says it had 128k of ram in 2 64k chips
<charlie-tca> c-64?
<becker_11> C128
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> and it was way faster than the 64
<gandalph> oh charlie, i dont know.
<charlie-tca> I had 5 of the 3-1/2 floppy drives chained to it
<becker_11> running at a whole 2mhz
<becker_11> OMG
<charlie-tca> gandalph: big enough that it did not fit on the lap?
<gandalph> but my lappi was great, i think 3,5"-floppy.
<gandalph> with msdos 3.3.
<charlie-tca> oh! I had one with 8-1/2 inch floppy disks. Weighed a ton, but it was portable...
<becker_11> 8 1/2in? never heard of them that big
<charlie-tca> Almost took a dolly to move it around :-)
<charlie-tca> I think they were before the 5-1/2 inch
<becker_11> wow
<gandalph> my father has had a 5,25"-floppy, before i buyed a lappi myself.
<gandalph> with 3,5"
<charlie-tca> I still have both 5-1/2 and 3-1/2 inch floppies here
<becker_11> I know a guy who's a comp nut he still had the old 5.25in drive and tons of old 5in floppys even got a pack not opened
<gandalph> very interessing!
<charlie-tca> I have two 5-1/2 inch drives, but no new discs
<becker_11> the things we keep
<charlie-tca> These new systems won't even recognize the 5-1/2 inch floppy drive
<becker_11> yeah it wouldn't be in the bios
<charlie-tca> I wrote several programs on the c-64 and c-128
<becker_11> just found it 8in floppys read only introduced in 1971
<becker_11> 79kb storage lol
<charlie-tca> That seems a long time ago
<gandalph> i was 1 years old ;-)
<charlie-tca> Yeah, they didn't hold much, but it worked
<becker_11> I wasn't thought of till '73
<knome> less space for bugs...
<gandalph> i think, it was a great time for you!
<charlie-tca> bugs? I don't remember any
<becker_11> unreal
<becker_11> the 1st 5in released in '78
<charlie-tca> and no, I don't count the weeks trying to find them in my own programs
<gandalph> its an interessant story of computers
<charlie-tca> My grandfather worked on the early defense department computers in america
<charlie-tca> When the hard drive took up the entire floor of about 400 sq ft or more
<gandalph> and now? we have serversystems at home on our tables.
<becker_11> I did pascal at college nearly threw my own computer out the window I was so frustrated. I knew I could do what I was trying to do I just couldn't get it too work lol
<charlie-tca> It never seemed that hard to me
<charlie-tca> and now... I can't even learn doc-book
<becker_11> I got it in the end.
<becker_11> Now we carry iphones around with hundreds of times the power oif those old room size servers
<charlie-tca> room size server? room size hard disk, and it was only one layer disk
<gandalph> horrible!
<charlie-tca> it was a 4-floor building with a floor for each component of the computer
<gandalph> always more and more.
<becker_11> that is unimaginable
<charlie-tca> I thought it was fascinating to get to see it
<becker_11> it would have been for sure
<gandalph> what do you think about the future of computers?
<gandalph> a virtual world?
<gandalph> cyborg?
<becker_11> virtual is the way it's going
<gandalph> yup
<becker_11> store everything online use online apps
<charlie-tca> virtual scares me
<charlie-tca> What happens when the online server gets hacked?
<gandalph> the world will going down, of course.
<charlie-tca> I like to think I have a little bit of control over it when it is my own hard drive / storage device
<becker_11> exactly there was a movie once all records had been put onto computer and some guy got knocked out and by the time he came too his entire exsistance had been erased
<becker_11> medical records, financial, birth everything
<titan_ark> hola charlie-tca
<gandalph> hi titan_ark
<titan_ark> gandalph: hi :)
<gandalph> becker_11: full-control humans
<charlie-tca> they can most of that now, but I think with it in the cloud environment, it would be much easier
<becker_11> charlie-tca,  yup!
<gandalph> you mean cloud computing?
<charlie-tca> yup
<gandalph> oh no!
<gandalph> i hate this!
<gandalph> i dont need cloudcomputing.
<gandalph> i hope linux will not support cloudcomputing in the next time.
<gandalph> for examples: ubuntu one.
<charlie-tca> It is the future... :-)
<becker_11> gandalph, it's not needed if you only compute at home but if you work at the office and home or take a laptop or smartphone on the road then it is more of an advantage
<Pres-Gas> ummmm...I think that pandora's box has already been opened, gandalph
<gandalph> no charlie.
<becker_11> yep, I use evernote and can access all my notes on every device I have including via a web browser on a public computer
<gandalph> ok, for companies, departments is cloudcomputing good. but for you?
<charlie-tca> companies include credit reporting, hospitals, etc
<charlie-tca> If they don't have your birth records, you having them on disk won't help
<gandalph> new money, documents as bit and byte and so on.
<becker_11> look at the new credit cards now. If the purchase is less than say $30 you just wipe your wallet past the device no pin or signing etc and it's paid
<charlie-tca> yeah, but how far is "past the device"? I have heard they can pick those cards up at 30 feet
<becker_11> charlie-tca,  not sure but if that's thru then that's scary
<becker_11> thru = true
<gandalph> true, true
<gandalph> charlie, becker, it was very nice to talk with you, but i will go in my bed soon. my jop wait to me tomorrow
<charlie-tca> see you later, gandalph
<becker_11> gandalph,  nite
<gandalph> thanks for your all informations about xubuntu
<gandalph> i will see you later here
<gandalph> nite all!
<titan_ark> hey
<titan_ark> charlie-tca: how are you doing? long time since i visted this channel :)
<charlie-tca> doing fine, thanks
<charlie-tca> Glad you came back
<titan_ark> you helped me get my 1st linux OS on my box eons back :)
<charlie-tca> and it is still working?
<titan_ark> yeah, been busy, moved out, now at school again!
<titan_ark> ah, the xubuntu boot crashed during a power outage while it was doing an update :(
<charlie-tca> not good
<titan_ark> that was hours before i was catching my flight
<titan_ark> so could do nothing about it
<charlie-tca> yup
<titan_ark> anyway my parents cant use anything beyond xp :P
<titan_ark> no matter how hard i try, so it doesnt matter
<charlie-tca> I know that feeling
<titan_ark> :D
<becker_11> Me too I'm off to bed it was great talking with you charlie-tca
<titan_ark> got a new notebook and 9.04 was really troublesome
<titan_ark> heating, poor battery, drivers, etc
<titan_ark> how have you been doing?
<charlie-tca> doing better, I had a bad spell during karmic
<titan_ark> oh! thats bad.
<charlie-tca> It's fine. Doing great today
<titan_ark> i have been facing trouble with the latest kernel update
<charlie-tca> 9.10?
<titan_ark> nice to hear that :)
<titan_ark> yeah
<charlie-tca> mine went through with no issues
<titan_ark> the moment i update to the latest one, forget the version, it ends in ...30-17
<titan_ark> i reboot and then that is the end, cant boot in.
<titan_ark> get some filesystem error
<charlie-tca> hmmm
<charlie-tca> Using ext4
<charlie-tca> ?
<titan_ark> on wubi :P
<titan_ark> dunno which filesystem it uses
<titan_ark> as long as i do not do that update i am good
<titan_ark> had to re install thrice cos of it
<charlie-tca> didn't learn the second time, huh?
<titan_ark> in fact a friend who has a similar notebook was doing good until he updated too, but he can boot into the previous version of the kernel
<titan_ark> ah, i could not figure out what the problem was. cos i have this properitery broadcom wireless driver also
<charlie-tca> strange things happening
<titan_ark> i was initially trying fedora and xubuntu via virtual box until i got inquisitive and tried booting OS X :P
<titan_ark> all hell broke loose
<titan_ark> :D
<charlie-tca> heh
<titan_ark> i musthave installed OSes some 10 times in the last week :P
<charlie-tca> yeah, I know that feeling too :-(
<titan_ark> well even now my linux boot is not trouble free, unable to get everything working fine.
<titan_ark> but its anyday better than vista and 7 xD
<charlie-tca> keep trying. Gotta go now, see you later
<titan_ark> oki doki
<titan_ark> cya and tc
<jji> hallo. i'm new to xubuntu..  my quesion is how can i get mapages
<knome> mapages?
<jji> mybe i'm wrong that is what i been told
<jji> like menual  guide
<knome> sorry, i don't understand what "mapages" means
<jji> so i can use xubuntu
<knome> oh, you mean the *man* pages
<jji> i don't know how to useit at all
<knome> well, the text-based man-pages are available via the "man" command
<jji> yup
<knome> "man command" gives you the manual for the command
<knome> what are you specifically trying to achieve?
<jji> din;t know anything about coomad
<jji> so itrying to learn
<jji> i'm trying
<knome> is english your native language? if you are more comfortable with some other language, there are some other channels for a few other languages :)
<jji> i always do that
<knome> ah, okay. sorry, no offense meant :)
<jji> is ok
<knome> so what are you trying to do?
<jji> mis typo
<jji> i have to  take it eay
<knome> there's the help-item in the xfce menu
<jji> other wise i type wrong
<knome> if you want to browse general documentation
<jji> so is therr way to get menual
<knome> yes, open the xfce menu and click the "menu" item
<knome> that's the official documentation
<knome> in addition to that, there is lots of documentation but it sure helps if you know what you are trying to get done. :)
<jji> xfc menu how can i get there
<jji> ??
<jji> i'm new so i don't know anything
<knome> you should have two panels in the top and bottom of your screen, right?
<knome> the xfce menu is in the top panel, first from the left
<jji> on top yes
<knome> that's the "applications" menu
<jji> application and places
<knome> "applications"
<jji> ok
<knome> click that menu, then click the "help" text
<jji> i click it
<knome> a browser window should open
<jji> i c
<jji> i'm in
<knome> saying welcome to xubuntu 9.10
<jji> yup
<knome> there's a link "xubuntu documentation"
<knome> click that and you're in the documentation/manual! :)
<jji> is this one also have  command info as well
<jji> never mind
<jji> i found it
<jji> thank u
<knome> no, there's no information for specific commands, but you don't need to use commands in most of the cases
<knome> np, have fun with xubuntu
<jji> because i been told that i have to know  command
<jji> i had problem with mp3 file and guy told me to  open command window and type sudo .... and got fix
<jji> i use to suing window and this is  differnt then  window
<knome> jji, re: it is true that some things are easier to do from terminal/command line, if you know the exact command. that's why people who give support usually give you a command. many of these things can also be achieved with graphical ui only.
<jji> thank u '
<RogerK> hello all, is anyone familiar with xfce on fedora? there seems to be more options on that than xubuntu...I was wondering how i can customize the appearance with xubuntu
<knome> RogerK, can you be more specific - what kind of appearance?
<RogerK> like i dont even see the option to preload gnome or kde
<knome> which version are you running?
<RogerK> like actual window settings in xubuntu look horrible
<RogerK> 9.10
<knome> RogerK, applications -> settings -> session and startup -> tab "advanced"
<knome> what do you mean with "actual window settings" ?
<RogerK> like window backgrounds, text backgrounds etc. im pretty sure in fedora you could customize all this?
<RogerK> & that session and startup tip helped alot knome thanks
<knome> RogerK, do you mean applications -> settings -> appearance?
<RogerK> or like panel background color
<knome> yes, the "styles" change the overall look.
<RogerK> right any way to color the styles?
<knome> edit the files manually.
<RogerK> albatross seems to have broken from black to a dark blue when i start a vnc session
<knome> RogerK, could you provide me a screenshot of that?
<RogerK> ok ive seen where the files are ill do that thanks a bunch knome
<RogerK> yes i can 1 second
<RogerK> knome: http://tinypic.com/r/2mcda8j/6
<RogerK> thats a screenshot of the vnc im sure you know what the albatross theme normally looks like
<RogerK> knome: a pastebin of my xstartup
<knome> RogerK, yeah, that's weird
<RogerK> http://pastebin.com/m56c9c1c3
<RogerK> im not sure if its reproducable i just installed xubuntu late last nite
<knome> could you file a bug about it? : https://bugs.launchpad.net/albatross/+filebug
<RogerK> yes sir
<knome> thanks a lot
<knome> i will try to get it fixed for lucid
<knome> if not by myself, someone else
<knome> hmm, actually
<knome> is the theme installed in /usr/share/themes ?
<RogerK> i didnt install it it was default with 9.10 but ill check
<knome> oh, okay
<knome> then it is
<RogerK> its the standard theme with 9.10 i believe
<knome> yes it is
<RogerK> posted https://bugs.launchpad.net/albatross/+bug/506182
<RogerK> thanks again for the gnome/kde autostart tip knome, good luck fixing that strange vnc problem! im itchin to play some company of heroes so i have to boot to windows :)
#xubuntu 2010-01-12
<Flea_> Hi everyone. I just installed xubuntu on my laptop last week and I'm loving it!!
<pec_ar> hi suddenly my pc don't have sound. What can i do?
<pec_ar> it is runnin xubuntu
<likemindead> You could hang around for more than thirty seconds. ;-(
<TheGamer81> I am having problems with xubuntu.
<TheGamer81> Hello?
<TheGamer81> Ok nevermind.
<likemindead> facepalm.jpg
<Sememmon> likemindead: lol =]
<likemindead> It's ridiculous, isn't it?
<Balsaq> s
<jung_> hallo i'm new to xubuntu i need help
<knome> !ask | jung_
<ubottu> jung_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jung_> my Slave Drive is not recognized
<knome> are you sure it's correctly plugged? do you see anything under /media/ ?
<knome> What does 'mount' return in terminal?
<jung_> yup i checked is not there
<jung_> it is ntfs and fat format
<knome> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<jung_> thank u
<Balsaq> Sysi?
<Sysi> on bad wlan
<Balsaq> bummer
<Sysi> schools
<floyd8> I want to create a linux set up with a pre-configured development enviorment for my team members. How would I go about doing something like that?
<Balsaq> floyd8 : what team do you manage?
<_Pete_> floyd8: like this, extract .iso, then do modifications there and then pack it again to .iso
<floyd8> _Pete_: So I could have the iso pre configured with stuff like LAMP, some databases, some command line tools and other packages?
<_Pete_> yes
<floyd8> Very cool
<_Pete_> what ever you like
<floyd8> Any issues with hardware compatability? I think not.
<_Pete_> no
<floyd8> Wow. This is very interesting
<floyd8> It was just an idea, because I was reading about Amazon EC2 Machine Images
<_Pete_> hopefully the db will be postgres and lamp doesnt include php :)
<floyd8> It takes a lot of time to set up a new member's enviorment. Especually because we are all remotely based and have different machines
<_Pete_> how so? all those can be installed with single apt-get
<_Pete_> so maybe easier is to have all machines ssh ready
<_Pete_> then with that remote execute script which installs what is needed
<floyd8> I was thinking that an .iso would be better because it would assure that all of our stuff is isolated from you own personal files
<_Pete_> what do you mean with that?
<floyd8> _Pete_: Duel boot everyone's computers. Company OS and personal OS
<floyd8> "Company" is used loosely here
<floyd8> Or, alternatively use a VM
<Redaxxx> I got a minor but quite annoying problem with xubuntu, everytime I boot my computer and reach the desktop it automatically opens terminal, hardware drivers and add/remove software (or whatever it's called in English)... When shutting off I make sure that "Save session for future logins" is not marked.  Anyone know how to stop this from happening?
<_Pete_> "Save session for future logins" do this with the setup you want to see on next boot
<Redaxxx> -facepalm- alright, thank you Pete
<Redaxxx> I'll try that out
<Redaxxx> Hello, whenever I open a .html document it opens it in firefox even though I have selected Google Chrome to be my mainbrowser, why?
<Sysi> it may need to be set up in filemanager
<Sysi> rightclick →  properties
<Redaxxx> alright, sec
<Redaxxx> can't find anything
<Sysi> i have there "open with" and drop menu
<Redaxxx> ah yeah, got it.. thanks a lot :)
<Redaxxx> hehe alright.. next question then, I got two hotkey problems.. In Google chrome I can't use ctrl+F4 to close down tabs, nothing happens and I play a game where alt+f8 should show your fps in the top left corner but that doesn't work either... Program -> system -> keyboard -> shortcuts (or whatever it says in English) doesn't show that those keys are assigned to anything so why doesn't it work?
<Redaxxx> oops... program -> settings(?) -> keyboard -> shortcuts*  not system
<faLUCE> (9.10) hi. I want to add a timer in the grub menu when booting. I don't find men.lst anymore. what should I modify?
<charlie-tca> There is no menu.lst in grub2; take a look in /etc/grub.d and read the docs on it
<acalbaza> so... since my upgrade to karmic i have no ati 3d support because my card is now considered legacy... anyone else?
<faLUCE> charlie-tca: I'm reading the readme. but I don't find anything useful for adding a simple timer
<charlie-tca> timer for seeing the menu?
<faLUCE> charlie-tca: yes
<charlie-tca> Wrong menu; sorry. Got to set that in /etc/default/grub
<faLUCE> charlie-tca: I don't have this file
<charlie-tca> look again, it is installed by default with grub2
<charlie-tca> should be a file called grub in /etc/default
<faLUCE> charlie-tca: I don't have it
<genii> faLUCE: Did you upgrade from 9.04-9.10 and chose to keep grub1 ?
<faLUCE> genii: yes
<genii> faLUCE: Then it's the same as before, in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<genii> faLUCE: (not "men.lst" as you wrote earlier)
<faLUCE> genii: there's not, anyway., thanks, in another machine there is. should i modify GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET to true?
<charlie-tca> Not if you are using grub 1
<charlie-tca> in grub2, yes
<faLUCE> charlie-tca: how can I check which grub I'm using?
<genii> apt-cache policy grub
<faLUCE> ok thanks all
<charlie-tca> comment out the GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT line, too
<faLUCE> genii: the command you said doesn't tell me anything
<faLUCE> this grub menu starts when for example I accidentally power off my pc
<faLUCE> and it has not a timeout....
<faLUCE> otherwise, when I perform a normal boot, I don't see it
<faLUCE> now: I want to avoid that it hangs on this grub, after this accident. Tne system has to be ready automatically
<faheem_> hello
<faheem_> an ysers awake?
<Sysi> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<charlie-tca> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<faheem_> ]i'm currently using xubuntu, my screen resolution is too high any ideas how to solve that?
<faheem_> i see about 1/4 of the desktop the rest is past the margins
<charlie-tca> sounds like this might help: xfconf-query -c xsettings -p /Xft/DPI -s -1
<faheem_> bash: xfconf-query: command not found
<charlie-tca> hmmm
<faheem_> lol.. im not the most ubuntu literate as yet :)
<charlie-tca> What version of xubuntu?
<Sysi> i'd try: xrandr --auto
<faheem_> Release:	8.04
<charlie-tca> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/DisplayConfigGtk
<faheem_> it blanked the desktop a couple seconds Sysi and returned to the normal resolution in which i have
<faheem_> it blanked the desktop a couple seconds Sysi and returned to the normal resolution in which i have a problem lol*
<faheem_> ok thanks charlie-tca :)
<charlie-tca> hope it helps
<alejandra> hi, i'm trying to install gambas
<alejandra> but i can not do it
<charlie-tca> !gambas
<alejandra> please help
<charlie-tca> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<charlie-tca> !info gambas
<ubottu> Package gambas does not exist in karmic
<charlie-tca> what version of xubuntu, alejandra
<charlie-tca> alejandra: what version of xubuntu? you can find it by typing 'lsb_release -rd' in a terminal and hitting enter.
<alejandra> 9.04
<charlie-tca> The package name changed to gambas2; try 'sudo apt-get install gambas2' in the terminal
<charlie-tca> I am running an install now for 9.04; it will take about 10 minutes to come up
<lcb> hi. which graphical partition manager do you recommend without too much dependencies? i had too much work removing gnome and kde dependencies and progs to go back to gparted.
<TheSheep> lcb: gparted
<lcb> thanks TheSheep
<azo> Des francais ?
<Sysi> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<azo> Sysi,  Thx
<Sysi> pas de problem :)
<TheSheep> .oO( de rien )
<azo> xubuntu-fr n'existe plus ?
<TheSheep> #ubuntu-fr
<azo> ok
<jmcantrell> anyone know how i might change the wallpaper with the python library?
<TheSheep> jmcantrell: on what operating system?
<jmcantrell> TheSheep: linux (xubuntu)
<TheSheep> jmcantrell: ah, sorry, I didn't look at the channel
<TheSheep> jmcantrell: I thought it's #python
<TheSheep> jmcantrell: you can send the HUP signal to xfdesktop process to make it switch to the next wallpaper from the list, but that's probably not what you want
<jmcantrell> not really. :-/
<jmcantrell> thanks though
<Flea_> Hi. I need help installing freeorion. Can anyone help me out?
<charlie-tca> Where did you get it?
<Aled> In Xfce, how do you set the menu system so that you don't have to click off the current open menu to switch to the next
<Aled> as in, on the "Applications" and "Places" bit
<charlie-tca> Aled: don't know that you can do that in Xfce
<Aled> D:
<Aled> It's just a minor inconvinience, but I'll get used to it
<Aled> I came to Linux from Windows see?
<charlie-tca> As do most users
<Aled> But at least it works on individual program menus
<charlie-tca> yes
<Rascal999> balls, have an atom processor on a netbook which ran at 800MHz idle, now it doesn't
<z0man> Hi Xubuntu Community.  I have been wondering why Empathy will not start in Xubuntu and ideas?
<charlie-tca> Probably does not have the gnome dependencies installed
<z0man> hmmm.  /me starts empathy in terminal mode
<z0man> ACtually says... "Bus Error" :(
<charlie-tca> Does it give any errors?
<charlie-tca> That will be a clue
 * z0man googles
<z0man> known bug in launched i believe.
<z0man> heh the bug is reported from some country... I'll mark it as affecting me :)
<z0man> oh... I already have
<z0man> ba
<z0man> think in the mean time I'll use Pidgin until it gets fixed :)
<z0man> heh I had to "End Process" for "Gnome System Monitor" to close it.
<charlie-tca> I think pidgin is the default in xubuntu, isn't it?
<z0man> So it is... heh I naturally just wanted to install Empathy due to it's clean look
<z0man> wow sure is quieter than ubuntu channel
<knome> usually that also means better quality support once you get it
<knome> charlie-tca, you still therE?
<z0man> I got well chuffed yesturday that I managed to get my Tablet pen working :)
<charlie-tca> yup
 * z0man shows link
<knome> charlie-tca, how much do you know about playing dvd's?
<charlie-tca> use vlc?
<charlie-tca> they don't play as nice in totem, but it can be done
<knome> z0man, not long ago, i configured my tablet to only use one of my monitors
<knome> well, i sure can play dvd's...
<charlie-tca> that is all I know
<knome> okay
<knome> :)
<knome> i was about to ask about angles, chapters etc.
<charlie-tca> Oh, yeah, install dvdcss2, I think
<z0man> http://z0mans-dev.blogspot.com/2010/01/ubuntu-genius-pen-f610_11.html
<knome> charlie-tca, my dvd playing is working ;)
<knome> charlie-tca, i just want more
<charlie-tca> :-)
<charlie-tca> more is good sometimes
<z0man> I even managed to find something worth updating in the Ubuntu community docs too!
<z0man> I was over the moon about that one :)
<charlie-tca> I got 5-6 bugs for each install today
<knome> :(
<charlie-tca> z0man: good job! Thanks for helping
<z0man> Never ending support of spreading Ubuntu wen I can ^^.
<z0man> when
<jst> Is there any way to view throughput when copying files?  I'd prefer not to run something like iftop if possible.
<z0man> I even documented how to tie Konqueror with Kate for web development ^^.
<jst> I'm talking about Thunar, by the way.
<z0man> not used iftop before sorry :(
<z0man> throughput you mean... The bytes being copied?
<jst> z0man, yeah... or the speed at which a file is being copied.
<jst> Right now it just gives a "time remaining," but I'd like to see bytes or transfer speed as well.
<z0man> in GUI form?
<jst> Yup.
<z0man> or terminal since you said not "iftop" if possible
<z0man> ah i got ya
<jst> In the same window where it shows "time remaining."
<Rascal999> why is xfce lightweight compared to gnome? what does gnome have/doesn't have that makes xfce faster?
<Ov3rf10w> try xfce and see why is faster then gnome
<Ov3rf10w> Xfce requires much less memory
<Ov3rf10w> and weaker graphics card
<z0man> Brillant for slow end machines/laptops
<z0man> and also brill for a possible Bootable OS for diagnosing machines
<likemindead> I just prefer Xfce over GNOME or KDE period. Even on fast, new machines.
<z0man> I have a bootable usb stick with xubuntu for any such occasian(SP)
<z0man> jst I think found this program called... NatActView
<jst> Cool, one sec.
<z0man> yet I don't believe it shows the amount of transfer speed :(
<z0man> I need to go to bed so I will have halt research on your problem
<z0man> all the best
<z0man> http://netactview.sourceforge.net/#
<z0man> http://netactview.sourceforge.net/
<jst> Well, looks like z0man is gone, but does anyone know if there's a way to get Thunar to display this information when copying/moving files?
<jst> I like that it shows "time remaining," but it would be nice if it showed MB/s as well.
#xubuntu 2010-01-13
<knome> jst, i don't think that is going to be a thunar feature, at least in the near future.
<jst> Okay, thanks.  No patches or anything I could use?
<Rascal999> right, got an interesting problem. I need a netbook that WoL. I would like there to be no password protection when awoken via WoL, *but* would like password when booted normally
<Rascal999> if this is not possible, is it possible to boot without password whilst in proximity of a wireless router? Just an idea
<knome> jst, i suppose not. thunar 1.1.0 was just released and there's no such feature.
<knome> Rascal999, sounds like something you should do and something you probably are not able to do with some heavyish hacking
<jst> knome, okay, thank you.
<Rascal999> knome, the router sounds easier and imo more secure against those with limited experience of linux
<Rascal999> it would increase boot time, but a single script which scans for wireless devices then goes from there will probably suffice
<knome> Rascal999, feel free to hack that in. that's probably never going to be uploaded into the official ubuntu repostories, though :)
<Rascal999> lol yeah, its very specific ;)
<jst> Anyone else realize that Pidgin's icon is Yahoo's?
<jst> Very strange.
<knome> jst, that's the pidgin icon from the elementary theme
<Rascal999> i think i'll just wait the extra minute for computer to boot than WoL, i'd do it more for the awesomeness factor of waking up to a prebooted machine than for practical use
<jst> Ahh, yes.
<Gbotno> YO-MOMMA-SO-DAMMNED-FUCKED-UP,FREENODE-WAS-JEALOUS-CUZ-FREENODE-SUKS-COCK-A-WHOLE-LOT.YEP-FREENODE-REALLY-SUCKS-A-LOT!!YO-MOMMA-SO-DAMMNED-FUCKED-UP,FREENODE-WAS-JEALOUS-CUZ-FREENODE-SUKS-COCK-A-WHOLE-LOT.YEP-FREENODE-REALLY-SUCKS-A-LOT!!YO-MOMMA-SO-DAMMNED-FUCKED-UP,FREENODE-WAS-JEALOUS-CUZ-FREENODE-SUKS-COCK-A-WHOLE-LOT.YEP-FREENODE-REALLY-SUCKS-A-LOT!!YO-MOMMA-SO-DAMMNED-FUCKED-UP,FREENODE-WAS-JEALOUS-CUZ-FREENODE-SUKS-COCK-A-WHOLE-LOT.
<sojo> how to maximize an apllication in system tray with terminal?
<cody-somerville> depends on the application
<Flea_> Does anyone know the difference between wine and Qemu?
<psycho_oreos> wine isn't a windows emulator and qemu can handle other platforms when configured correctly
<Sysi> qemu is used for virtualisation
<psycho_oreos> qemu is the equivalent level of vmware or virtualbox, etc
<Flea_> I see. So for just running windows programs, like a game or something, I should just use wine?
<Sysi> yes, but everything don't work with it
<psycho_oreos> more like don't expect everything to work with wine
<Flea_> I see. So i may need to use Qwmu? Or am I just SoL?
<psycho_oreos> you haven't described what your usage is for with either of these programs.. and no Qemu can't handle games well
<genii> Flea_: Check the appdb of wine like I told you already in #ubuntu
<genii> The ubottu messaged you the info
<Flea_> I see that now, genii, sorry!
<Flea_> Thanks for the help, everyone!
<rkruse> Hello all
<rkruse> test
<rkruse> test
<Rascal999> i installed network-manager-pptp and it works on ubuntu laptop but not on xubuntu netbook, any ideas?
<knome> Rascal999, different version of xubuntu?
<knome> Rascal999, maybe ubuntu has some packages that xubuntu don't?
<Rascal999> knome, restart solved
<simple_> slm opensors
<tasos> hey
<tasos> can somebody help me install wifi drivers? :|
<likemindead> What chip, tasos?
<tasos> intel 3945abg
<tasos> do you know about this chip?
<tasos> guess not :/
<likemindead> Sorry, I was away, tasos.
<likemindead> Let me look into it. I thought Intel chips "just worked." I have a couple that do.
<likemindead> What version of Xubuntu?
<gizmobay> Anyone know how to reset mousepad? As root it looks good, as a user it's zoomed funky and the navigation tab is gone. I didn't see a .mousepad file
<charlie-tca> remove the file ~/.config/mousepad
<charlie-tca> There is a mousepadrc file in there that should be causing the issue
<gizmobay> thanks charlie-tca, that solved the problem
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
 * charlie-tca finally got one right again
<knome> charlie-tca, you have to get, it's against all odds you will get all of them wrong ;)
<charlie-tca> Thanks, knome
<charlie-tca> you seem to be right again!
<Redaxxx> Help! I got a xubuntu laptop infront of me and I forgot the login password -facepalms- any way to get in without having to reinstall xubuntu?
<knome> yeah. seems i can't be wrong so i must be an exception to the previous case :P
<charlie-tca> yes, Redaxxx
<charlie-tca> there is
<Redaxxx> Oh, could you guide me? or link me to a guide?
<charlie-tca> you have to go in using recovery mode and change it using passwd
<Redaxxx> alright... How do I get the GRUB menu to show? It showed once but now it doesn't show up anymore when booting.. do I need to press anything?
<Redaxxx> nvm, got it
<Redaxxx> Should I 'Drop to root shell prompt'?
<charlie-tca> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords will help,
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> That should give you a root prompt, with no password required
<Redaxxx> yeah, managed to change the pw now... thanks a lot!
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<knome> i think i'll hit the sofe.
<knome> *sofa
<knome> see you later
<Sysi> sofairc ftw
<knome> nah
<knome> sofasnore ftw
<knome> ->
 * charlie-tca is frustrated; whoever decided the grub menu MUST be hidden never had problems with it. 
 * likemindead still doesn't understand the rationale behind the new GRUB stuff...
<charlie-tca> I don't understand the rationale behind making it more like windows
<charlie-tca> I just broke the keyboard trying to get the grub menu to show up at all
<Sysi> it can't be kicked of from xubuntu?
<Sysi> the splash screen
<Sysi> it's eyecandy, but meh
<charlie-tca> I need the grub menu, did an encrypted install, then a normal install, no way to see the menu now
<charlie-tca> I don't need a splash screen
<charlie-tca> Can  not start the encrypted session, because there is no way to choose it
<Pres-Gas> charlie-tca, you able to get to the GRUB 2 menu?
<charlie-tca> no
<Pres-Gas> Hold down the shift key
<charlie-tca> not even a little bit
<charlie-tca> I changed the options in /etc/default/grub and still can't get it
<Pres-Gas> Left shift
<Pres-Gas> Do it just before the bios hands off to grub
<charlie-tca> Left shift, right shift, esc, fkeys, option to show it, nothing works
<Pres-Gas> Your window of time is not big, but it works
 * charlie-tca thinks the broken coffee cup did not help, either
<charlie-tca> It won't work, not even changing options to show the menu worked
<Pres-Gas> charlie-tca, I suspect you may have these docs, but for the benefit of those in the audience:
<Pres-Gas> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Pres-Gas> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<faheem_> anyone awake?
<cody-somerville> Sure.
<faheem_> Hello i am using Xubuntu, my screen resolution seems to be too high as i cant see the entire desktop on my laptop screen.. any ideas on how to solve
<faheem_> any ideas cody-somerville?
<cody-somerville> faheem_, Applications > Settings > Display
<cody-somerville> That'll let you change your resolution.
<faheem_> no display cody-somerville
<cody-somerville> What version of Xubuntu are you using?
<faheem_> has settings manager though
<faheem_> no idea lol...
<cody-somerville> Okay, click that and click display in there
<pdg1> anyone who has used rtorrent understand what a session is?
<faheem_> ok awesome
<faheem_> i sorted it... i didnt realise that when i updated my ubuntu it allowed me to change resoltion
<faheem_> on 8.04 it didnt allow me to change it
<faheem_> thanks cody-somerville and bye
<pdg1> cool
<pdg1> I'm guessing that means everyone else uses something else for torrents or nothing at all
<Flea_> Having trouble installing Wine. Can anyone help me?
<Flea_> Is anyone here? I really need help
<Sysi> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Flea_> Ok, sorry.
<Flea_> When I try to install wine, i get a message that says "Could not apply changes! Fix broken packages first." I'm not sure why this happens and I asked on the wine channel. They told me to come here.
<genii> Flea_: sudo apt-get install -f                     then go back to trying to install wine
<Flea_> Thanks, genii. I'll try that
<Flea_> That did not work, genii.
<Flea_> I got the same error message when trying to install.
<genii> Flea_: Did it give you some error in the apt-get install -f, or just go back to $ prompt?
<Flea_> no, it said that 0 packages were removed.
<genii> Flea_: OK. So EXACTLY what is the error it says?
<Flea_> Well, i'm getting some support from the wine channel now. They intially turned me away but then someone else came in and said it was a bug and that I would need to install it from the source?
 * jarnos just lost audio when he installed gnome-media in Karmic. Uninstalling does not help.
<charlie-tca> pdg1: ask SiDi when he's around.
<pdg1> thanks charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> Now the problem is to catch up with SiDi
<simple_> hi there
<simple_> how can i install my microsoft media center edition keyboard set on ubuntu
<vinnl> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<vinnl> Hmm, should just work I suppose
<simple_> no it doesnt work yet
<simple_> i install lirc
<simple_> trying
<charlie-tca> Might be one of those hardware items that not everything will work. Maybe you can only use it as a keyboard?
<simple_> i think i found a solution
<simple_> just trying, if i can, i will inform you
<jj3> hi guys.  i am trying to set up xubuntu on a poweredge sc1450.  the hard drive is not seen in hardware raid 1.
<chippanfat> using ubuntu server 9.04, with xubuntu desktop installed, I have an ethernet cable in the back but the icon at the top of the screen next to the time says that the machine isnt connected to the internet, I tried editing the /etc/network/interfaces file to see if my dns address was wrong but thats all fine. Any one have any idea ? :(
<charlie-tca> chippanfat: that's because the network manager in 9.04 is looking at the wireless connections and DHCP only
<charlie-tca> It is possible to have a good connection with the icon showing you have none
<chippanfat> charlie-tca: how would i go about sorting that out? :) and it cant display any pagess
<charlie-tca> How do you connect? Do you use a static IP?
<chippanfat> charlie-tca: in firefox that is. last time i had this problem i just unplugged and plugged the ethernet cable back in
<charlie-tca> Sounds like it worked, right?
<chippanfat> charlie-tca: thats what i done on my ftp server
<chippanfat> charlie-tca: and i'm trying to set up a proxy server this time, and i'm having no luck with the connections
<chippanfat> charlie-tca: i know how to set a static Ip, but at this point in time it is still dynamic
<charlie-tca> I think to set that up, you have to set up the firewall, don't you?
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu has no open ports as installed, so if you need to, you have to open the port for the proxy
<chippanfat> charlie-tca: sorry, i've not explained it rightt. its still a fresh install of ubuntu server 9.04 with the gui installed ontop. But i've been trying to get the connection to work for most of the night
<charlie-tca> jj3: you may find the poweredge hardware raid doesn't work at all in this. You would then have to use a software raid instead, I think
<charlie-tca> chippanfat: I set all of mine up static
<chippanfat> charlie-tca: is it worth me trying that first? :)
<charlie-tca> I would. Don't you plan to use static ip's?
<chippanfat> charlie-tca: I do :) all the machines are static and my ftp server is static
<chippanfat> charlie-tca: but i'm trying to sort this net connection before I start doing the other stuff :)
<charlie-tca> Then why would you expect this one to connect without setting that up?
<charlie-tca> You need to set it up first.
<chippanfat> charlie-tca: awhh right, the only reason i thought i was in a pickle is because when i started doing the ftp server, the connection was detected straight away and the icon showed me that it was connected too
<chippanfat> charlie-tca: then i started going about static ip's and installing gadmin
<jj3> can anyone help me?
<charlie-tca> NM lies
<charlie-tca> jj3: you may find the poweredge hardware raid doesn't work at all in this. You would then have to use a software raid instead, I think
<charlie-tca> Also, jj3, the server section might be more help on that. You can ask them on freenode at #ubuntu-server
<charlie-tca> jj3: We don't have much experience here with poweredge
<jj3> can i use the redhat or suse drivers on xubuntu
<charlie-tca> Not that I know of
<jj3> why not
<charlie-tca> I don't think it is compatible
<charlie-tca> You can try if you want, but I don't think it will work
<knome> charlie-tca, maybe with the driver source and hacking skills?
<charlie-tca> You might ask in #ubuntu-server
<charlie-tca> knome: if you have the skills, anything is possible. People have even upgraded from debian-unstable to xubuntu. That doesn't mean it is supported, and it doesn't mean I can.
<charlie-tca> Thus, "I don't think it..."
<knome> well of course you could write the drivers for ubuntu on your own, but maybe porting existing drivers would still be easier
<charlie-tca> Comes back to the same thing. Can I use...? not that "I" know...
 * charlie-tca thinks that "not that I know" indicates lack of knowledge by me
<knome> well what DO you know anyway ;)
<knome> mm, some prepared juice
<charlie-tca> knome: can you help jj3 on the poweredge raid issue?
<knome> charlie-tca, no, not really.
<knome> i lack knowledge as well :)
<BeepBeep> How does one change the name of a "Workspace" in the panel?
<charlie-tca> Applications -> Settings -> Workspaces
<BeepBeep> Thanks appreciate it..
<charlie-tca> no problem
<becker_11> hey charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> Hello, becker_11
<becker_11> I'm looking for a way to mount my windows drives in xubuntu when I had gnome installed they showed up in the places menu and when I clicked on them I had to supply a password to mount them but nothing like that seems to be included in Xu
<charlie-tca> xubuntu is slightly more work. You create the directory where you want to mount them, then add them to fstab, then they should automoutn
<becker_11> charlie-tca,  okay I'm not too familiar with the file system yet is there a place I should mount the drives? the prefered folder or something?
<knome> becker_11, /mnt or /media would be "preferred"/"usual"
<knome> no limit though.
<becker_11> thanks knome
 * charlie-tca thinks spilling the coffee today was really bad
<knome> charlie-tca, um? :)
<becker_11> charlie-tca, you shouldn't waste coffee mate
<charlie-tca> spilled my coffee and broke the cup doing it. All over my desk; two keyboards, 1 monitor, 1 mouse, two speakers
<charlie-tca> Seems to have broken things
<knome> charlie-tca, sorry to hear.
<charlie-tca> me too
<charlie-tca> Hate wasting the coffee (hated breaking the cup even)
 * charlie-tca thinks in all fairness, the desk needed to be cleaned
 * becker_11 thinks coffee isn't the best cleaning agent :-)
<charlie-tca> it depends... it was hot, it was black, no sugar
<charlie-tca> and the desk is dark brown
<charlie-tca> :-)
<knome> hehe
<knome> good choice then
<becker_11> ma grandma always had black coffee but I've never liked it .....
<charlie-tca> It is a plus when you spill it. Sugar is real sticky
<becker_11> true
<charlie-tca> of course, the phone, speakers, etc, did not care either way
<becker_11> okay I found a ubuntu tutorial for adding files to the fstab and created the folders etc and mounted everything but the mount points are empty
<becker_11> here is the fstab line I entered /dev/sda1 /media/win_c ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_AU.utf8 0 0
<charlie-tca> you remembered to add /media/win_c as directories?
<becker_11> yeah
<charlie-tca> in terminal, enter 'mount -a'
<becker_11> seems to have worked
<charlie-tca> Then it should work when you restart
<becker_11> awesome! opened thunar and everything is there
<charlie-tca> but if it don't...
<charlie-tca> :-)
#xubuntu 2010-01-14
<BeepBeep> How can I display time and date on 2 lines?
<ochosi> BeepBeep, use the orage-panel applet
<BeepBeep> Thanks a lot...appreciate it.
<ochosi> np
<ahaque89> is anyone here willing to take a newbie question?
<linuxman410> sure go ahead
<ahaque89> I've got xubuntueee loaded on an old asus
<ahaque89> but I'm not able to updating anything
<ahaque89> I keep getting: unable to retrieve packages
<ahaque89> or Could not download repository indexes
<linuxman410> did u try it from terminal
<ahaque89> I read around that "gutsy " might be an issue
<ahaque89> yeah
<ahaque89> still no good
<linuxman410> which version
<ahaque89> how can i find that out for you?
<linuxman410> han on
<ahaque89> er got it
<linuxman410> hang on
<ahaque89> xfce 4.4.1
<linuxman410> no what vesion of xubuntueee
<ahaque89> 7.1
<ahaque89> 7.10
<linuxman410> is it a atom processor
<ahaque89> er I don't think so
<linuxman410> or do you have  900mhz eeepc
<ahaque89> older
<linuxman410> since 7.10 is not supported any more i would recommend easy peasy
<ahaque89> 571mhz or something
<ahaque89> hrm
<ahaque89> dang
<ahaque89> okay anyway to salvage this stuff and integrate it into the new os?
<linuxman410> what stuff r u wanting to keep
<ahaque89> mainly files (txt) files
<ahaque89> I guess I can find a way to compress and send so that's nto a major issue
<linuxman410> i would copy them to a usb flash drive then move them back
<ahaque89> okay
<ahaque89> thanks a lot for your help
<ahaque89> can I ask this not supporting thing
<linuxman410> you are welcome
<ahaque89> does it happen a lot?
<linuxman410> well 7.10 has not been supported in years
<ahaque89> haha
<ahaque89> okay
<linuxman410> because it is up to version 9.10 now
<ahaque89> okay
<ahaque89> thanks again
<linuxman410> u welcome
<ahaque89> enjoy your evening!
<vanagonman> hi I'm having trouble getting my xubuntu to connect with my broadcom wireless card
<BigMoopies> Is there something compatable with "Microsoft Remote Assistance" ?
<pdg1> can anyone point me to a good tutorial for installing lighttpd? I'm trying to setup a webui for rtorrent
<MrNaz_yma> if i want to allow users to mount remote samba shares, how would i do that? only root can use mount, and when i try to do it from most user accounts i get "this user is not in the sudoers file" error
<MrNaz_yma> i dont want to have to manually add each user to the sudoers file
<Sysi> you shouldn't give sudo-rights to everybody
<MrNaz_yma> well i dont want to
<MrNaz_yma> i want to give mount capability to everybody
<MrNaz_yma> coz everybody needs to be able to access the NAS
<MrNaz_yma> which serves up CIFS shares... so if theres a better way to give everyone access to it, i'm all ears
<MrNaz_yma> MrNaz listen up :P
<MrNaz_yma> Sysi do you have any suggestions ?
<Sysi> i don't have any experience with samba
<pdg1> MrNaz, i think i know
<MrNaz_yma> its not samba related... all i need to do is give non-admin users the ability to use mount
<MrNaz_yma> pdg1 ?
<pdg1> why? i think all you want to do is bind a samba share to a specific folder
<pdg1> because you can do that without giving users sudo rights...
<MrNaz_yma> how ?
<pdg1> I can't quite remember exactly because i haven't had to do it
<pdg1> I will shortly because i just ordered a 1TB drive for a comp i'm turning into a NAS
<pdg1> I do know that the process is called binding
<pdg1> and you want to bind a samba share to a mount point
<pdg1> so you can have something like /media/NAS/(whatever folders you have)
<pdg1> look at the man page for mount and fstab
<pdg1> I apologize for not having more help, but I have to get out of here before my friend kicks my ass
<pdg1> rock on MrNaz_yma
<MrNaz_yma> aah
<MrNaz_yma> i'll google with bind instead of mount as a search term
<MrNaz_yma> that's good enough... thanks mate :)
<TheSheep> anybody knows how to configure notify-osd?
<TheSheep> in particular, how do I move it to the bottom right corner
<BeepBeep> Any suggestions for a gud bittorrent prog other than the default?
<Sysi> BeepBeep: you can try, deluge or ktorrent or something
<Sysi> i like default, transmission
<BeepBeep> thanks
<Pres-Gas> Good morrow, all.
 * charlie-tca waves
<jointman> Hello. How do I become a programmer?
<Ov3rf10w> jointman:
<Sysi> pick a language and start studying it
<jointman> I do not understand Ov3rf10w.
<Ov3rf10w> yes
<Ov3rf10w> and get some ebooks for this language
<jointman> ok, sounds good to me
<Ov3rf10w> :)
<gudmund> Typically C++ or phyton
<Ov3rf10w> python is easier for start
<gudmund> but with Gambas 2 you can use a Virtual Basic-like languagt ;)
<gudmund> Basic is a easy programming language
<Sysi> php is useful and shouldn't be very hard
<Ov3rf10w> you can learn assembly
<Ov3rf10w> it's low level language
<knome> low level doesn't mean it's easy :P
<Ov3rf10w> knome: asm is not hard to learn
<Ov3rf10w> for me
<Ov3rf10w> ..
<jointman> since we're in the subject of languages, are alice and python good for beginners?
<gudmund> yea, php is fun and relevant if you want to make functional and useful websites
<knome> jointman, python would be okay. it's very popular
<jointman> python it is, thanks for the input guys :X
<gudmund> :)
<TheSheep> anybody happen to know where the new great ubuntu invention, notify-oss, reads its configuration from?
<TheSheep> the project is almost completely undocumented
<knome> TheSheep, SiDi might know.
<Ffunk74> I have a little problem (all work fine for some months): When I login via gdm X server reboots, it takes 2-3 times to login without rebooting. I use Xubuntu 9.10, nVidia 7600 card with proprietary driver. Here is my Xorg.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/356619/
<Sysi> i'd get minimal xubuntu if i revove entire xubuntu-desktop and then install X, gdm and xfce, right?
<Sysi> *remove
<likemindead> Worth a shot.
<likemindead> Ever looked into CrunchBang, Sysi? If you're wanting a more minimal Ubuntu, that's the way to go. :D
<Sysi> well, i have over 1GB of memory, but i still want lighter
<knome> Sysi, you don't even need gdm :P
<Sysi> hmm, i could get kdm and try xdmcp
<Sysi> it's propably mostly useless, this intel works so badly :/
<Sysi> started freezing after i tried copositing
<knome> who uses compisiting anyway?
 * TheSheep rises a hand
<Sysi> o/
 * knome tickles TheSheep from the armpit
<knome> i don't use compositing.
 * TheSheep bites knome's head off
<knome> TheSheep, you can't. my nose is too big.
<TheSheep> knome: right, you don't use it, so lets remove it from xubuntu ;)
<Sysi> i use xfce because of easy eyecandy, at least partly
<knome> TheSheep, i didn't mean that :P
<knome> the point was that if you have a low-end pc, why would it matter if you didn't get compositing?
<TheSheep> right now I just want to track down and hurt the author of notify-osd
<knome> it's not really bringing in any more usability
<Sysi> i thought that TheSheep said that your head is useless..
<knome> Sysi, lol
<TheSheep> Sysi: I'm sure it has many uses
<Sysi> this isn't actyallu low end
<TheSheep> Sysi: as balast, for example
<TheSheep> Sysi: or an anchor
<knome> Sysi, well, i was not only talking about your pc
<Sysi> yeah
<TheSheep> you could also put a funny hat on it
<knome> np: Kraftwerk / Radioactivity
<Sysi> np: Britney Spears - Crazy
<knome> EWW
<Sysi> sometimes fun to listen
 * Pres-Gas scrolls up to see what is up with compositing and the biting off of heads
<Sysi> knome: try to understand, i have fever
<Pres-Gas> Any artist that needs to use Auto-Tune to excess is not worth listening to
<Sysi> only finish people understand the horror when i say that i also have gimmel on my hd
<Sysi> *finnish
<knome> Sysi, :)
<Pres-Gas> TheSheep, did you see this:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD
<TheSheep> Pres-Gas: yes, any and all google searches point to taht useless page
<Pres-Gas> TheSheep, I gave it me best shot.
<TheSheep> Pres-Gas: I don't care about how canonical wants the notifications to look, I want to know how I can modify that
<TheSheep> Pres-Gas: thanks, sorry
<Sysi> hopefully i got rid of that with minimal install
<charlie-tca> TheSheep: I have tried that with notify-osd; the only one that admits to anything to do with it is mpt, as a good design thing
<charlie-tca> but, ... he is not the developer, just the designer
<knome> TheSheep, SiDi knows that. he's fiddled around with it.
<charlie-tca> you can NOT modify the notices very easily
<knome> no, not without building from source again
<knome> or with steve's patch
<TheSheep> charlie-tca: I'd be happy to just modify the corner in which it appears
<TheSheep> the ubuntu default is silly
<TheSheep> and distracting
<charlie-tca> That got built in by design
<TheSheep> no, I did it on one of my computers
<charlie-tca> I got into a lot of discussions about it all, still can't change colors for those who need to (Accessibility)
<Pres-Gas> Ewwwww, notify-osd uses gconf schemas?
<knome> TheSheep, charlie-tca: i'm making steve write a tutorial for it, if possibly, tonight
<TheSheep> it appears in the bottom right corner now
<charlie-tca> Will that let me change colors, knome
<charlie-tca> ?
<knome> charlie-tca, well yes, by changing the source.
<Pres-Gas> TheSheep, you are wanting to change position of notify-osd?
<charlie-tca> I see. Of course, I don't do source myself
<knome> charlie-tca, it's not end-user tutorial, since steve plans on reviewing his patch on february and package more easily configurable version in PPA
<knome> charlie-tca, you're gonna cope with it. :) you don't have to know how to code.
<charlie-tca> been coping with it since they stupid designed it
<knome> lol
<knome> i can find out how to use ppa's and package you one with better colors, if i have time
<TheSheep> Pres-Gas: yes
<Pres-Gas> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/notify-osd/+question/80515
<Pres-Gas> TheSheep, look at tuwe's post in 2009-10-12
<Pres-Gas> s/in/on
<TheSheep> I don't have such gconf key
<TheSheep> I looked in gconf, it was the second thing I did
<charlie-tca> It should be in Ubuntu, not Xubuntu
<Pres-Gas> So, if you do the command it complains?
<Pres-Gas> ...w/o a schema?
<charlie-tca> I think ignores...
<Pres-Gas> ahhh...so just give you the prompt again....but didn't really do the job
<charlie-tca> Is there any way to recover the hard drive after ext4 screws it up ?
<TheSheep> charlie-tca: what do you mean?
<TheSheep> charlie-tca: you want to convert to ext3?
<charlie-tca> I now have 3 hard drives killed by it; it did something wrong, and now the hard drive is full of sector can't be read errors
<charlie-tca> Makes the drive useless
<Sysi> ssd?
<charlie-tca> hard disk drive
<charlie-tca> pata
<knome> TheSheep, charlie-tca, Pres-Gas: http://mupuf.org/blog/article/22/
<TheSheep> knome: thanks
<TheSheep> knome: brilliant! it only has EAST and NORTH_EAST gravity
 * TheSheep whines some more
<charlie-tca> me too. I don't understand the coding
<TheSheep> hex rgb values?
<TheSheep> charlie-tca: gimp gives you these in its color picker
<Pres-Gas> knome, awesome....satisfied my curiosity
<Pres-Gas> Whoops...reboot time
<Sysi> bad ubottu :<
#xubuntu 2010-01-15
<portari> Hi. I'm new in xubuntu. I install it tonight. So the system saw there are 149 files to be updated. I was do the update. Now when I power on the pc, there are 3 options to system up: xfce twice and xterm, by defaut it select first xfce but the system did not works. I need to change to second xfce option to log in. I need to change to 2nd option by default but I did not know how, can anybody help me?
<teknorunner> I upgraded to 9.10 but now my sound doesn't work. Any suggestions?
<homebrewcider> hey there, when I log in as a regular user I get a very low res desktop, but when I log in as root, i get a res of 1680 x 1050. What could cause this?
<psycho_oreos> change the resolution settings on the user account?
<homebrewcider> I do, but i have to do it every time i power up
<homebrewcider> they don't seem to stick
<psycho_oreos> using which video chip?
<homebrewcider> Nvidia en8800 gt
<psycho_oreos> did you use the nvidia tools?
<homebrewcider> using Nvidia X server config tool
<psycho_oreos> strange how the settings won't stick, is this an upgrade?
<homebrewcider> fresh install
<psycho_oreos> 9.10?
<homebrewcider> yes
<Makavey> I am new to ubuntu 9.1 and linux all together.  Everything I try to install from the software center comes up as "Requires installation of untrusted packages"  Does anyone know what to do?
<_Pete_> Makavey: you have added extra repositories to your apt-source-list without providing gpg-key(or what ever that is) for those?
<Makavey> You mean the software sources list?  Other software?
<_Pete_> yes
<Makavey> No I am just trying to add apps from the ubuntu software center...
<carcass666> hi all :) nqkoi ot bg ima li
<carcass666> Z-Star Microelectronics Corp ZC0305 Webcam does not work.please help me
<MrNaz_yma> what is the file in which panels are defined? i'd like to write a script that changes all the panels to how i like them on install so i dont have to do it manuall
<MrNaz_yma> just found it... are they compatible from version to version? i.e., can i safely back mine up and use if for the next version of xfce ? or is that not safe ?
<ablomen> MrNaz_yma, since i think xfce 4.0 i have used the same home directory and the same panel files, didnt encounter any problems, though nobody can promise that in 10 years the same panel file will work
<MrNaz_yma> of course
<MrNaz_yma> i use ubuntu, i guess i could make the files again every 6 months when a new one comes out
<MrNaz_yma> its just that since i moved to linux i find myself installing a working desktop config on anything that computes
<MrNaz_yma> and accessing all my files on an internet connected nas... that way i can work from any computer anywhere
<MrNaz_yma> and it'd be nice to have a script that apt-gets everything i need and autoconfigures all apps and panels the way i like them
<MrNaz_yma> thanks
<ablomen> well one of the easyest things to do is using a seperate partition for /home, this way you can do fresh installs but still keep most if not all of your settings
<ablomen> without backup up that is
<ablomen> well for the apt-get thing you could just write a basic bash script
<ablomen> the config files (as long as they are not system wide, thus in /etc) should all be contained and the app should use that existing config file/dir
<MrNaz_yma> ablomen yea... the problem with doing that is that not all apps are well behaved vis a vis their settings... firefox almost always shits the bed with i use a .firefox dir with a different version... there's always some plugin or something that throws a tantrum that makes everything break and meaks i just delete it and reinstall
<MrNaz_yma> wow those are some impressive typos
<faheem_> hello i am using xubuntu, i noticed as i changed my theme my cpu usage went down which is what im looking to do, any other ways to decrease resource usuage anyone know of?
<ablomen> MrNaz, hmm firefox is pretty decent at just disabling old plugins with no updates nowadays
<ablomen> faheem_, you can disable some services you are not using (install bum [Boot up manager] for this)
<ablomen> though do this with care, don't disable what you are not sure about
<faheem_> thanks ablomen :)
<ablomen> also things like not having a background image will give you a (very very) small decrease in usage
 * faheem_ shrugs
<faheem_> im willing to give it all up
<faheem_> lol
<faheem_> pc is ancient :P but xubuntu is working wonders on it
<Sysi> if you want extremely low cpu usage, get crunchbang or lubuntu
<ablomen> and of course using the most lightweight apps does wonders, mpd with a terminal front end for example is a good light-weight alternative for most music players
<Sysi> that minimal-xubuntu also seems pretty cool
<Sysi> http://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=20090504
<faheem_> thanks Sysi but im quite happy with this :)
<faheem_> also another problem i have been having is as soon as i update to 9.10 ubuntu my tocuhpad stops working, does anyone else have this issue?
<Miika--> Hello
<Miika--> What could be the problem: I lost the headerbar from all my applications. I cannot move any window now and those close, resize and minimize buttons are gone with it.
<Sysi> press Alt + F2 and type there "xfwm4"
<Miika--> Sysi: Ok, it worked. What is this about?
<Sysi> windom manager was broken
<Miika--> Did that fix it permanently, or do I have to adjust something?
<Sysi> no, maybe you should save session
<Sysi> i mean that it did fix it
<dash_> huhu
<dash_> hat jemand zeit für eine qry
<dash_> hab ne frage hab gerade xubuntu 9.10 normal installiert , muss ich jetzt grub und xfce selber einrichten ?
<ochosi> dash_, allgemein wird hier englisch gesprochen, aber um zur beantwortung deiner frage zu kommen: nein, musst du nicht.
<dash_> okay sry ^^ frisch nach der install liest er noch von cd und das ist mein zweiter versuch es zu installiern ,beim erstenmal hat er dannach nicht gebootet
<Guest648845> Hwy
<Guest648845> hey which version of Xubuntu runs on 128 MB ram
<Sysi> i'd try lubuntu or crunchbang with that ram
<Guest648845> lubuntu?:P
<Guest648845> a link please
<Sysi> ubuntu with lxde
<Guest648845> A link if you would please
<Sysi> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<becker_11> is there a simple answer as to why Xubuntu is using kernel 2.6.31.17 when the newest available is already in the 2.6.32.x range?
<Sysi> it hasn't been compiled for xubuntu repositories
<Sysi> current is provided to be stable
<becker_11> Sysi I guess that makes sense ....
<becker_11> does U/xubuntu have a release cycle for new kernels or is it just with new OS releases?
<Sysi> i think it's only with new versions
<Sysi> but there are backport-repositories
<becker_11> backport??
<turtle_> hey all
<turtle_> does xubuntu come with a compiler installed?
<turtle_> I'm trying to install a tarball but running configure says command not found, and short of using incorrect syntax, that surely would mean no compiler
<Sysi> have you unpacked the tarball?
<turtle_> yep
<turtle_> using file roller
<Sysi> hum, you may need gcc
<turtle_> righteo i'll search synaptic
<turtle_> yep its not installed
<turtle_> still says command not found
<xavia> build-essential is a good package to install. it will make sure all the basic commands for compiling something are installed
<turtle_> i have that installed
<xavia> hmm. it should be telling you what command it couldn't find.
<xavia> like gcc: command not found
<turtle_> I type configure
<turtle_> and it says configure: command not found
<xavia> ah
<xavia> ./configure
<xavia> it's in thec urrent working directory, not the PATH. so you need ./
<turtle_> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<xavia> are you inside the directory of whatever you just un-tarred?
<turtle_> yep
<xavia> what are you trying to compile?
<turtle_> autoscan
<turtle_> to check for ftp ports on my network
<xavia> ah ok. I just downloaded a tar.gz from the autoscan website. inside the tar is a shell script that does everything for you
<xavia> unless you specifically downloaded the source tar
<turtle_> oh ok my bad I didn't know I could run *.sh
<turtle_> I'm still learning :(
<xavia> no problem. yep .sh means it's a shell script
<turtle_> ok thanks
<turtle_> I feel like an idiot, but at least its working now
<evanthia> HI! I'm trying to get the touchpad to be disabled when a plug a usb mouse and then enabled when it is unplugged
<evanthia> However, the removable device management doesn't detect removing the mouse
<evanthia> is there any known ways to do that?
<Sysi> hum, you propably could write some script
<Sysi> but sounds complicated, or maybe there is easy solution somewhere
<evanthia> you mean scripting outside of the thunar-volman
<evanthia> directly to HAL?
<evanthia> btw is udev used still in xubuntu?
<evanthia> found a script for udev
#xubuntu 2010-01-17
<beaves> hi
<beaves> i have a problem with thunderbird. if i go on a link in an email, firefox dont open the link. firefox is the standardbrowser
<z0man> Silly noob question.... Where is menu.lst in a
<z0man> ... in karmic version of xubuntu
<z0man> It does not appear to be in the usual place /boot
<Sysi> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Sysi> see that, z0man
<z0man> Thx Sysi
<JaymesKeller> Hi, I have a minor sound problem. I'm using a Microsoft LiveChat LX-3000 headset. I'm not getting any sound from it. What could be wrong?
<TheSheep> JaymesKeller: is it bluetooth?
<JaymesKeller> TheSheep: No, USB.
<TheSheep> JaymesKeller: lsusb shows it?
<JaymesKeller> TheSheep: It picks it up as Microsoft Corp.
<TheSheep> ok, let's move up
<JaymesKeller> Okay
<TheSheep> try 'alsamixer' and see if it's there
<TheSheep> maybe it's just muted
<JaymesKeller> TheSheep: It seems to be picking my soundcard, can't see a way to look at the alsa settings of the headset
<TheSheep> try alsmaixer -c 1
<TheSheep> alsamixer
<JaymesKeller> TheSheep: Got it. The control for "Speaker" has 00 underneath it.
<TheSheep> :)
<TheSheep> xubuntu sometimes defaults to muted after startup, for some reason
<JaymesKeller> TheSheep: So, 00 means muted?
<JaymesKeller> Ah, no. MM means muted, not OO.
<TheSheep> ah, it was OO
<TheSheep> then that's not it
<TheSheep> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<TheSheep> hmm
<TheSheep> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<JaymesKeller> Okay.
<JaymesKeller> Just had a thought. What sound server comes with Xubuntu by default?
<JaymesKeller> And it seems to work with the PCI soundcard, not with my headset.
<EagleScreen> how much disk space uses a fresh xubuntu installation?
<Sysi> i've had xubuntu installed in 4gb
<Sysi> but that's bit thight
<EagleScreen> my laptop only has 4 GB od disk space
<hyperhacker> hey, how can I get the GRUB prompt in x86 9.10? I only see "GRUB loading" and then it boots
<TheSheep> hyperhacker: comment out the HIDDEN_ variables in /etc/defaults/grub and run sudo update-grun
<TheSheep> sudo update-grub
<hyperhacker> I don't seem to have an /etc/defaults/grub file
<ochosi> without the "s"
<ochosi> it's actually /etc/default/grub
<hyperhacker> ok, thanks
<ochosi> np
<Eaaaa> hello
<Eaaaa> anyone know how much disk space uses a default Xubuntu installation?
<Sysi> you just asked?
<hyperhacker> mine is using 2.6GB after installing a few things, so probably around 2.3, 2.4
<Sysi> well, different nick
<Eaaaa> yes
<hyperhacker> if I get my other box to boot I'll check
<TheSheep> if you ask enough times, someone is going to eventually give you the answer you like, although it might be untrue :)
<bbhatt> hey, new to ubuntu, trying to get external monitor to work with my laptop
<bbhatt> I've been messing around with xorg.conf with little success
<Eaaaa> bbhatt: use xrandr
<bbhatt> tried xrandr, couldn't get it to work
<hyperhacker> bbhatt, you've probably tried this already, but some laptops don't like to use external monitors unless you reboot with it plugged in
<bbhatt> I've rebooted with it plugged in
<bbhatt> right now I have gotten rid of the xorg.conf file
<bbhatt> letting the it decide what to do by itsel
<bbhatt> f
<bbhatt> and I can only use my external display
<bbhatt> when I go to display I see screen 1 at 1920x1080
<bbhatt> if I make the resolution smaller than that of my laptop I see the desktop mirrored on both displays
<bbhatt> any ideas?
<TheSheep> 'xrandr --auto' ?
<bbhatt> wow.
<bbhatt> that kinda worked
<TheSheep> I always have it bound to some key
<bbhatt> I'm seeing the 1920x1080 mirrored in both
<TheSheep> what graphics card do you use?
<bbhatt> it's a dell inspiron 1545, so whatever is onbard
<bbhatt> onboard
<Sysi> you should be able to do it wih --above
<Sysi> *with
<TheSheep> lspci | grep VGA
<Sysi> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<bbhatt> lspci | grep VGA : 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<TheSheep> ugh, why does it always have to be intel? :(
<Sysi> merely intel than ati
<bbhatt> hah it's a really cheap machine
<HeaVenGh0st> hi... can anyone tell me how to edit xorg.conf in command prompt at ubuntu
<TheSheep> could have bin sis ;)
<hyperhacker> HeaVenGh0st, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Sysi> xrandr --output VGA --abowe-of LVDS
<HeaVenGh0st> i messed up with that file and could load my ubuntu now
<Sysi> i'm not sure about that
<HeaVenGh0st> couldn't
<Sysi> but something like that should work, bbhatt
<TheSheep> Sysi: I tried that and it does nothing
<HeaVenGh0st> how to save after editing
<HeaVenGh0st> ?
<HeaVenGh0st> hyperhacker?
<bbhatt> Sysi: I've been playing around with the --left-of and --right-of
<bbhatt> no luck so far
<hyperhacker> HeaVenGh0st, Ctrl+O is save, Ctrl+X is save and exit
<bbhatt>  xrandr --output VGA --right-of LVDS just returns the xrandr options
<TheSheep> bbhatt: it seems like you have to configure a virtual screen large enough to fit both screens in it first
<HeaVenGh0st> and how to restart the system ?
<hyperhacker> HeaVenGh0st, sudo reboot
<HeaVenGh0st> hyperhacker: you are a star! top man
<bbhatt> TheSheep: in xorg.conf?
<HeaVenGh0st> thanks
<TheSheep> bbhatt: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12#II.5.Placingoutputsinavirtualscreen
<HeaVenGh0st> huh! now it stuck at the login screen?
<HeaVenGh0st> i have entered the password but nothing is happening
<HeaVenGh0st> mouse is not working but keyboard does
<HeaVenGh0st> anybody?
<HeaVenGh0st> hyperhacker?
<hyperhacker> you can see the login screen?
<HeaVenGh0st> yes.. it asked me for login first and then password.. but after password nothing happens
<hyperhacker> then probably the issue is not with Xorg as it's displaying OK
<HeaVenGh0st> my mouse is not working at all
<HeaVenGh0st> but it works fine in winxp
<HeaVenGh0st> hyperhacker: could you please help
<hyperhacker> did the mouse work when you booted Xubuntu the first time?
<HeaVenGh0st> yes
<hyperhacker> go to the terminal and try renaming the file, like sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/_xorg.conf
<HeaVenGh0st> ok
<HeaVenGh0st> but i m stuck at login screen
<HeaVenGh0st> how to go at teminal from there?
<hyperhacker> Ctrl+Alt+F1
<HeaVenGh0st> yes done
<HeaVenGh0st> after that
<hyperhacker> rename the file and reboot
<HeaVenGh0st> ok its getting restarted
<HeaVenGh0st> i am doing it on my laptop actually...
<HeaVenGh0st> stuck somewhere
<HeaVenGh0st> ohhh damn he is gone now¬¬
<HeaVenGh0st> can anyone help me
<HeaVenGh0st> "unmet dependency. trying use apt-get -f install" any help please
<HeaVenGh0st> i want to install xubuntu on ubuntu 9.04
<Quadrescence> Can I refresh the xfce panels in any way? Some of the panel items seem to have disappeared as a result of memory consumption (which is now okay). I prefer not to have to restart X entirely or close any of my applications.
<TheSheep> just add them back
<TheSheep> xfce4-panel -r   might help too
<TheSheep> from alt+f2
#xubuntu 2011-01-10
<mektawik> i have this .bin file that I drag into the command line and tell to run and it keeps saying permission denied
<mektawik> anyone got any ideas how to fix this?
<TheSheep> change the permission
<ShootEmUp> Hello Everyone!
<lighta> hi ShootEmUp
<ShootEmUp> hey lighta, whats up?
<lighta> fine and you ?
<ShootEmUp> just watched some epic NFL playoff games today!
<lighta> again ?
<lighta> are you a fan ?
<lighta> who are you for ?
<ShootEmUp> yes
<ShootEmUp> I like the panthers, but they did not make the playoffs :(
<GringoConnection> hey guys. how do I start Xorg with the listening TCP port?
<GringoConnection> I edited the xserverrc file as someone in here pointed, restarted X, but no luck
<GringoConnection> re
<TheSheep> GringoConnection: did you check the 'manage remote applications' in the session settings?
<GringoConnection> when I log in, you mean,?
<TheSheep> I think that gdm also had some option about external connections
<GringoConnection> I will try that
<GringoConnection> I checked the box in xfce session settings, but it didn't work
<GringoConnection> there is no open port according no nmap
<GringoConnection> also ps shows X was started with -nolisten tcp
<brainchildpro> Is anyone familiar with dual booting Xubuntu and OS X?
<skypeuser> hello
 * UBuxuBU secures the north boundry of...xubuntu!
<nathan777> how do i turn on wifi i think i turned off the program managing it
<Alphos_> hi
<Alphos_> i'm trying to find the equivalent for ignored hosts (as seen in ubuntu with gnome) on xubuntu
<Alphos_> yet so far, to no avail, and google does not really seem to appreciate xfce (5 results for '"ignore hosts" xubuntu')
<Alphos_> more specifically, i'm trying to add example.local pointing to localhost (via /etc/hosts ) and have the proxy not check for dns on that
<Alphos_> nvm, it appears it works simply via adding the line in /etc/hosts (seems somewhat hackish though ;) )
 * Alphos_ really should have taken these channel-CPR lessons ^^'
<Alphos_> bye people
<ShootEmUp> Hello Everyone!
<knome> phpmyadmin package updates are not found in security.ubuntu.com
<charlie-tca> !info phpmyadmin
<ubottu> phpmyadmin (source: phpmyadmin): MySQL web administration tool. In component universe, is extra. Version 4:3.3.7-3build0.10.10.1 (maverick), package size 4240 kB, installed size 17316 kB
<charlie-tca> hm, they haven't moved to partner, either, huh?
<knome> don't know, but i get a not found error from update-manager
<knome> rest of the packages update fine
<charlie-tca> Maybe the package isn't completely there yet
<knome> i've noted that several servers have lacked packages lately
 * charlie-tca is guessing... he hates that, too
<knome> so why does it show in the updates then? i mean, that's a bug
<charlie-tca> My guess would be a that the mirrors are slow, but I don't really know
<knome> what happens with the users who have enabled auto security updates?
<charlie-tca> heh
<knome> i thought security.ubuntu.com is not a mirror?
<charlie-tca> they get left out?
<charlie-tca> doesn't it have mirrors?
<charlie-tca> You know that stuff better than me.
<knome> yes it does, but i'm not using any of the mirrors, but the main server, which really should have the package so its' mirrors can have the package as well
<knome> let's see. after updating, i get again more updates.
<knome> maybe the version was *too old* to be on the server, and with the new updates, i'm maybe pointed to the next version
<knome> maybe.
<knome> but that's still weird, and i still consider the missing package a bug
<knome> maybe not if the situation is that the new 'security update' actually had more vulnerabilites than the original package, but even then, there should be some other way to tell the user you can't install that package
<knome> if i didn't look at the details box in update-manager, i wouldn't have known it's just a missing package. and i really couldn't get forward without unchecking the package i can't update.
<knome> ooooo....kay. the second updates went through smoothly without errors and no packages were left unupdated
<charlie-tca> weird behavior
<charlie-tca> but that is the first recommendation when things fail to update now
<knome> yeah i suppose...
<squee> Does anyone know how to install AVG on xubuntu
<TheSheep> squee: it's not in the repos?
<TheSheep> squee: first hit in google: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=136064
<squee> ok ill try that
<squee> it does not seem to have worked properly perhaps you know a good anti virus for linux?
<pleia2> squee: antivirus in linux is just used when you're scanning files for windows viruses to be sent windows machines
<pleia2> I have heard of a couple commercial linux anti-virus programs, but I don't know anyone who uses them
<squee> I just need it for my net work since I network with a lot of windows and mac PC's
<pleia2> you can scan files you send to the windows pcs with something like clamav: http://www.clamav.net/lang/en/
<squee> thank you
#xubuntu 2011-01-11
<lotus> hey, my power button on my tower does nothing.  I want it to suspend.  I've tried going to settings -> power manager and setting the action to suspend, but it doesn't work?
<charlie-tca> lotus: will it suspend with Ctrl+Alt+Del?
<lotus> charlie-tca: looks like that activates my screensaver
<charlie-tca> hm, what about clicking quit? Is there an option there for suspend?
<lotus> charlie-tca: yes, that option works well and is what I've been using.
<charlie-tca> (you can click cancel if there isn't one)
<charlie-tca> Not all the towers have suspend connected to the power button
<lotus> charlie-tca: If I set it to shutdown or ask
<lotus> it still does nothing
<charlie-tca> MIght be a bios option, too.
<charlie-tca> If you hold the power button 8 seconds, it still doesn't shutdown?
<lotus> charlie-tca: no, that works fine.
<charlie-tca> It may not be able to suspend with the power button. I have had machines that would not do anything but shutdown, and when I changed the motherboard, I found out there was no terminals for suspend on the board.
<lotus> charlie-tca: though, if I change the power-manager options to be shutdown, the power button still does nothing if I press it.
<lotus> I don't want to do hard shutdown by holding the button in
<charlie-tca> That might be a bios setting. My compaq motherboards have a bios option, shutdown or suspend when power button is pressed. Not both
<charlie-tca> If it is a bios option, the software can not be forced to override it
<lotus> It's strange, though.  In Ubuntu 9.10 it was working fine.
<charlie-tca> Sounds like we broke that, then. File a bug using        ubuntu-bug linux        in a terminal, and state in the description that it did work in 9.10
<lotus> charlie-tca: alright, though it works fine on my netbook.  Thanks
<redcode> Hi people
<redcode> How do I install a theme which came in an archive with .config, .theme and .launchy folders?
<chase_> Anyone else running the pre-release of xfce 4.8?
<guero> Hey!
<guero> I've got a question regarding Flash on my Xubuntu laptop.
<guero> I just installed Flash on my laptop, and I can't get sound to work.
<guero> I can watch Youtube videos, for example.  However, the sound doesn't work.
<guero> Yes, I know my sound card works.  No, my computer is not muted right now.
<moetunes> guero:  you could try pavucontrol
<moetunes> !info pavucontrol
<ubottu> pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-1 (maverick), package size 118 kB, installed size 948 kB
<guero> !info pavucontrol isn't working for me.
<ubottu> "isn't" is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<guero> I just installed pavucontrol in Synaptic
<guero> Do I need to reboot my system and try again?
<moetunes> run the app in terminal and check out your options
<moetunes> the !info pavucontrol bit just tells about the package that is available
<guero> @moetunes Sorry, I'm a complete newbie to Xubuntu.
<guero> Could you please type out the command I'm supposed to run?
<moetunes> np :)
<moetunes> guero:  in a terminal type   pavucontrol
<moetunes> or type   pav   and hit the tab key twice
<moetunes> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<guero> moetunes: Thank you! :)
<moetunes> yw
<guero> Okay...
<guero> I've just opened pavucontrol...
<guero> What do I  need to look for?
<moetunes> I've never needed to use it so I know nothing about it except it gets recommanded for issues like yours
<guero> It's working!!
<guero> Thanks so much!!
<guero> :D
<moetunes> woot!
<guero> Hehe!! :D
<guero> Thanks again!
<guero> See you later!
<moetunes> np :)
<moetunes> bye
<nicofs> My network manager applet in the task bar just disappeared - and with it my network connection... what can i do? (restart didn't fix it)
<leoquant> !panels
<ubottu> Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<nicofs> leoquant, the panel is still there
<leoquant> is it a notification area problem?
<leoquant> i am running gnome at the moment.....
<nicofs> leoquant, notification area is still there aswell - only without the network-manager applet
<nicofs> service network-manager is running, iwlist shows available networks - so the device is working...
<leoquant> your not running xubuntu natty?
<nicofs> leoquant, no, 10.10, albeit on kernel 2.6.29-arm
<leoquant> and it happened after an update?
<nicofs> no - just like that. i was downloading something and the download stalled because the connection was lost (happens quite often with this network) - normally i just disconnect and then reconnect. but right after hitting "disconnect" the whole applet vanished.
<leoquant> try: sudo nm-applet
<nicofs> command not found
<leoquant> try this thread: http://newyork.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=448952
<leoquant> or try to find it via thunar: /usr/bin/nm-applet
<leoquant> maybe it really "disappeared"
<nicofs> there is no /usr/bin/nm-applet...
<nicofs> how would i get it back?
<knome> sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<nicofs> without internet connection?
<nicofs> ok, several forums have suggested to install wicd... how can i download wicd on this machine and install it on the one without internet? (this pc: x86 - target: ARMv7)
<xubuntu418> как перейти на русский чат?
<xubuntu418> it is russian chat?
<ablomen> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<xubuntu418> yes, ru. give me , please, channel...
<xubuntu418> oh...
<xubuntu418> spasibo
<jarnos> How do you switch to use nv driver instead of nouveau in 10.10?
<tcentral> hey all, anyone around?
<tcentral> I'm trying to figure out how to get 'wonder bar' (wbar) or something better to work in xubuntu.. anyone have any suggestions?
<B-r00t> do you have wbar installed?
<tcentral> yes
<B-r00t> in /usr/share/wbar is a config file
<tcentral> I found something relating to my ~/.config/autostart/ folder, but that didn't work..
<tcentral> yes dot.wbar
<B-r00t> try to run wbar -bpress -pos right -isize 38.0
<B-r00t> from terminal
<tcentral> well, it says it's running but I don't see it..
<B-r00t> try to reinstall wbar
<B-r00t> sudo apt-get install -reinstall wbar
<B-r00t> sudo apt-get install --reinstall wbar
<tcentral> if I add -above-desk it seems to show up..
<tcentral> :/
<tcentral> B-r00t: do you have another 'osx launcher like' app?
<B-r00t> cairo dock
<tcentral> B-r00t: whos better than you?  I don't care what they say about you when you aren't here.. they are wrong..
<tcentral> ;)
<B-r00t> xD
<ShootEmUp> Hello Everyone!
#xubuntu 2011-01-12
<GringoConnection> hey, where's the lock file for apt/synaptic ?
<Thunderirc> can someone help here
<abualijawad> hi
<abualijawad> how to convert  ubuntu into xubuntu
<abualijawad> any help pls
<ablomen> !xubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> k/ed/x/l/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<ablomen> uhm..
<psycho_oreos> abualijawad, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce
<abualijawad> thank you  <psycho_oreos>
<abualijawad> i did install ubuntu 9.04
<psycho_oreos> abualijawad, a word of warning: not really for the faint hearted
<abualijawad> how to upgrade direct to 10.10 xubuntu
<abualijawad> your help pls
<psycho_oreos> I don't recommend upgrading as it is not clean and often it leaves faults if its not done properly.. I've tried dist-upgrading before with older releases and I've been left with minor issues here and there to fix
<abualijawad>  so i should do it step by step tp 9.10 and then 10.04
<abualijawad> *to
<noxez> no you can directly install 10.10
<abualijawad> how to do it
<psycho_oreos> even if its step by step upgrading its still not ideal. The best is to do clean install... plus you think about it, you might as well get xubuntu 10.10 seeing as how you want xubuntu and the current release is 10.10 anyway
<abualijawad> i do not have a fresh install cd
<psycho_oreos> you don't have to, do you have a usb flash drive?
<abualijawad> yes
<psycho_oreos> well that's handy, all you need to do is grab unetbootin and choose xubuntu from the OS installation list.. make sure you have around 1GB minimum for the flash drive and you have backed up all your important stuff elsewhere
<abualijawad> ok
<psycho_oreos> hmm
<psycho_oreos> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<psycho_oreos> there you go, check the first link by ubottu
<abualijawad> ok
<abualijawad> then
<allencch> hello, I have a problem to login Xubuntu with the new user. there is not option for me to choose "Xubuntu session", or any other session,
<allencch> when I login with the username and password, it will return back to the login again
<allencch> is there any way to solve this problem?
<Nalo> hi i was wondering if somebody could help me setup my wireless adapter
<Nalo> im a noob and google is making me go in circles
<Nalo> is this xubuntu support?
<charlie-tca> yes, it is
<charlie-tca> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<knome> also,
<knome> !ask
<charlie-tca> maybe this will help, I don't know wireless, myself
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<charlie-tca> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Nalo> thanks for the links
<knome> charlie-tca, who's in charge of the xfce/xubuntu docs? were some kind of collaborative team established, or not? is jim still managing the docs, or should anybody wanting to contribute just contact you?
<charlie-tca> They should contact me
<Nalo> hi
<Nalo> im trying to setup my wireless internet - i have the nessecary driver for my belkin adapter
<Nalo> but
<Nalo> the ifconfig -a command doesnt list my adapter
<Nalo> and im unsure how to proceed
<Nalo> or how to enable the driver ?
<Nalo> what else needs to be done? I have the drivers but still my hardware isnt recognised
 * Nalo scratches head
<Nalo> any help?
<juliusbeezer1> you are not alone
<Nalo> correct
<Nalo> google isnt helping either
<juliusbeezer1> I'm just wondering if this is a good place to enquire about progress on a known bug in the XChat irc client
<juliusbeezer1> as described here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xchat/+bug/392503
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 392503 in xchat (Ubuntu) "Xchat View->Menu Bar (Ctrl+F9) does not work.. F9 Works but its written ctrl+f9" [Medium,Triaged]
<juliusbeezer1> in fact, on these 'ere laptop of mine running 9.10 neither F9 nor Ctrl-F9 seem to work
<juliusbeezer1> this is embarrassing because I've hosed my menubar in XChat, and I can't get it back
<charlie-tca> The only key that works is F9
<charlie-tca> but, 9.10 is coming up to end of support in April, so this might be time to think about upgrading ;-)
<juliusbeezer1> ap! it works! Fixed. Thanks for all your help!
<charlie-tca> sure. It always helps to know the right key to hit...
<juliusbeezer1> If I could just apt-get upgrade to 10.10 I would gladly do so, but this machine has no CD/DVD drive
<juliusbeezer1> and it's a bit of a diddle to do a USB pendrive install
<charlie-tca> It sure is
<juliusbeezer1> plus it's falling apart physically: dodgy hinges
<charlie-tca> If you don't have a bandwidth cap, you would be better off running update-manager and letting it upgrade to 10.04, then upgrade again to 10.10
<juliusbeezer1> can you do that?
<charlie-tca> yes, just use Alt+F2 to open a run command, type in      update-manager
<charlie-tca> make sure it is up-to-date, then click the upgrade line at the top
<juliusbeezer1> I thought you could only upgrade minor versions e.g. 10.04 --> 10.10
<charlie-tca> You can upgrade direct to each version, you can't skip any. so, upgrade from 9.10 -> 10.04 -> 10.10 is supported, but 9.10->10.10 is not
<charlie-tca> Take at look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseNotes and
<charlie-tca> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<gabriel__> DEAR SIRS: COULD ANYONE ASSIST ME WITH A PROBLEM I AM ENCOUNTERING WHEN TRYING TO OPEN A WEB SITE CALLED MDLAND ALSO KNOWN AS ICLINIC FOR MEDICAL RECORDS ON LINE.  THE SITE STATES THAT
<gabriel__> SORRY LOST TH BEGINING OF THE LINE
<gabriel__> START OVER
<knome> gabriel__, please do not shout
<gabriel__> GOT IT
<gabriel__> I AM TRYING TO RUN A SITE CALLED MDLAND ALSO KNOWN AS
<knome> gabriel__, please do not write in capital letters
<juliusbeezer1> OK, just applying the 9.10 updates, then I'll try and get to 10.04
<gabriel__> ICLINIC.  THE SITE SPECIFIES THAT sure
<knome> gabriel__, thanks
<gabriel__> ie 4 or higher is required
<gabriel__> internet explorer 4 or higher is required
<juliusbeezer1> so what browser are you using gabriel?
<gabriel__> moxilla and tried to install wine but did not work
<gabriel__> i have implemented all the updates
<gabriel__> the web address for the site is mdland.com
<mohadib> hello
<knome> gabriel__, is it the section that needs signing in that doesn't work?
<mohadib> is the volume widget broken now
<mohadib> if ihover over it and scroll my mouse, the volume will only go so slow
<mohadib> to lower anymore i have to open the mixer
<mohadib> matter of fact
<gabriel__> i am subscribed user.  normally using windows xp all is ok not so w ubuntu
<mohadib> it doesnt do anything lol
<mohadib> i have selected PCM and Master, neither do anything
<mohadib> cool
<mohadib> just had to futz with it for a minute
<mohadib> now it works :s
<juliusbeezer1> that's the pleasure of #xubuntu on freenode
<mohadib> whats that
<mohadib> no help?
<mohadib> lol
<juliusbeezer1> just logging in seems to have miraculous effects
<knome> gabriel__, right. then i think we're unable to help. sites really should work even without ie
<juliusbeezer1> just had a similar experience with the F9 bug on XChat irc
<gabriel__> i was told that wine will do
<mohadib> eww
<charlie-tca> gabriel__: that would be wine running ie from windows, then
<juliusbeezer1> gabriel__ I had a look at mdland.com. I'm running Mozilla Firefox 3.6.13 on xubuntu 9.10
<juliusbeezer1> obviously I don't have a login, so I can't penetrate far into the site
<juliusbeezer1> but my superficial testing revealed no apparent problems
<juliusbeezer1> so, what version of Mozilla Firefox are you running (see Help menu)
<juliusbeezer1> and what version of xubuntu
<gabriel__> how can i verify if the wine is installed and running properly?
<gabriel__> the latest 10.10
<charlie-tca> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<charlie-tca> gabriel__: I would ask in #winehq
<gabriel__> i will
<juliusbeezer1> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/wine-install-but-not-working-properly-271631/
<tim__> gibt es wie bei gnome auch für xfce unter xubuntu themes ?
<charlie-tca> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<charlie-tca> There are both gtk and xfwm themes available. Also, many gnome themes work in Xubuntu
<charlie-tca> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<charlie-tca> oops, too late again
<The_Maverick> i have upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10 and now my wireless doesnt work. any ideas?
#xubuntu 2011-01-13
<The_Maverick> is there any way to turn off the saving applications when you logoff?
<The_Maverick> is anyone here to help at all?
<Guest46903> Hello, world! Has a problem: no sound at all on my Toshiba L40-10q notebook. Soundcard is Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<Guest46903> Help
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu Community Meeting today at 19:00 UTC in #ubuntu-meeting
<ShootEmUp> Hello Everyone!
<Bagackis> Hi, could someone tell me how to pin software launcher to upper pannel?
<charlie-tca> right click the panel, left click add to ...  , left click launcher
<Bagackis> thanks
<crawler> hi.  i'm having the same problem with tightvncserver as this person (http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8866719) "grey screen"  is it possible to set up a proper tightvncserver in Xubuntu?
<Bops> hi
<Bops> If I find regular Ubuntu slow (much slower than XP), probably for videocard reasons, would Xubuntu improve on that? CPU and RAM are not the issue, merely the speed of drawing windows.
<cognitiaclaeves> I just installed xubuntu-desktop because something was causing my gnome session to run like molasses.  I've got most things worked out for this desktop, but now the gnome-keyring seems not to be working properly.  ( I keep having to supply passwords when sshing into servers with passwordless ssh set up. )  Anyone else fixed this problem?
<charlie-tca> Bops: I don't think it will have much effect on video only
<Bops> charlie-tca: is there a ubuntu alternative that is user-friendly (paticularly about providing restricted drivers automatically)  but faster/more lightweight?
<Bops> i don't want special effects and stuff
<Bops> just have a better experience using the computer than i did in the 90s
<charlie-tca> Those two don't usually go together, restriced drivers does not equal faster/more lightweight
<charlie-tca> You could try Lubuntu, it is lighter
<charlie-tca> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<charlie-tca> try again?
<charlie-tca> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu community meeting in #ubuntu-meeting in 30 minutes. Everyone is invited to attend.
<cognitiaclaeves> Is there a way to automatically run ssh-add for a keyfile and get a graphical prompt for the key for said keyfile for the first login per launching XFCE, as it worked in gnome?
<cognitiaclaeves> I now know how to use ssh-add at the prompt to get the same effect, but I prefer the desktop integration I had with gnome.
<Phong_> hi
<Phong_> is there a way to have a nice theme?
<Phong_> i want to have good looking ubuntu
<Phong_> is kubuntu good?
<knome> Phong_, for starters, which ubuntu version are you using?
<deadduck_> Hello
<knome> hello
<deadduck_> knome,  are u elite on fixing porbs :D?
<knome> depends on who you ask
<deadduck_> amarok is not starting
<deadduck_> getting this wiered thing about prefixes and stuff
<knome> have you tried starting it from terminal?
<deadduck_> yeah
<knome> is there some error message?
<deadduck_> yeah hang on
<knome> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<knome> deadduck_, see that link, if the error message is long/multiline ^
<deadduck_> ha its only like one row
<deadduck_> use it anyways?
<knome> don't have to, if it's oneliner
<knome> :)
<deadduck_> QMetaObject::invokeMethod: No such method App::loadCommandLineOptionsForNewInstance()
<knome> right...
<knome> did you install amarok from the repository?
<deadduck_> yeah
<deadduck_> amarok want me to do this, http://paste.ubuntu.com/553752/
<knome> umm
<deadduck_> no idee were amarok is located :S
<deadduck_> canda noob linux
<knome> that looks like you didn't install amarok from the repository
<deadduck_> i think its a beta or somthing, the regualr dident work either, no sound
<knome> so it's *not* from the repository?
<deadduck_> i dont know if it form the orginal repository, or some other.
<deadduck_> can check my sourcelist
<knome> okay, that would help
<knome> 'apt-cache policy amarok' in terminal should tell you
<deadduck_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/553754/
<knome> right
<deadduck_> shoud i remove something in sourcelist?
<knome> no - i don't think so
<knome> i'm not sure if that error has anything to do with amarok anyway
<knome> deadduck_, i suppose you could ask #kubuntu or #kubuntu-devel on your issue, they probably know amarok and the Qt stuff better...
<deadduck_> ok, thanks
<knome> no problem
<knome> hope you get that solved
<deadduck_> me to :D
#xubuntu 2011-01-14
 * Pulec just finish installing last version
<Pulec> and i hope it finds proper drivers for nvidia 7800 go gtx
<Pulec> otherwise my crt with 60hz refresh will kill me
<Pulec> damn it it offers mee only 60hz
<Pulec> nvidida x server
<charlie-tca> you installed the hardware driver?
<Pulec> yep
<Pulec> but i have problem with my old monitor
<Pulec> its not detected right
<Pulec> its just the display
<Pulec> also i am using double monitors, because go gtx is in notebook with lcd, which works ok
<Virtual> Hi
<Pulec> i guess i just wait until i have money for lcd
<charlie-tca> Create or modify /etc/X11 xorg.conf
<IamVirtual> anyone can help me
<charlie-tca> Please ask your question all in one line. All of us are volunteers and will attempt to answer if we know.
<IamVirtual> i cant boot xubunt on my dell optiplex gx240 , it panics
<Pulec> grub?
<Pulec> repair it?
<IamVirtual> panics
<charlie-tca> which version of Xubuntu?
<IamVirtual> after the splash screen
<IamVirtual> 10.10
<charlie-tca> edit the grub menu, remove "quiet splash" from the kernel boot line and see if there are any messages on screen
<IamVirtual> 123.127158 (<c05c63c3>) panic+0x5a/0xd2
<IamVirtual> i pressed ESC
<IamVirtual> and then it follows a long backtrace in orange letters
<IamVirtual> booted without nouveau
<IamVirtual> Screen frecuency invalid if i booted woth nouveau
<IamVirtual> Help
<charlie-tca> what do you mean? you were able to use it, then removed the nouveau driver and replaced it with ??? and now it is broke?
<IamVirtual> mhm
<charlie-tca> What were the messages after removing quiet splash?
<IamVirtual> not sure if it whas usable see
<IamVirtual> 123.127158 (<c05c63c3>) panic+0x5a/0xd2
<charlie-tca> no, I don't see
<charlie-tca> what did you replace nouveau with?
<IamVirtual> when i used nouveau after the splash it goes black and my screen displays incorrect frencuency
<IamVirtual> without nouveau (using just basic VGA grafics) it paniced
<charlie-tca> How did you remove nouveau?
<charlie-tca> Is this the live cd booting in safe graphics mode?
<IamVirtual> nouveau.modeset=0 at grub prompt
<IamVirtual> yeah its the live cd
<IamVirtual> Normal mode
<charlie-tca> so, what happens when you use safe graphics without that ?
<IamVirtual> mhmm let me reboot
<IamVirtual> in safe graphics
<IamVirtual> or nouveau its the unsafe thing
<IamVirtual> ?
<charlie-tca> Don't have a safe graphics now. Try F6, nomodeset
<charlie-tca> It is possible you have to try 10.04 instead.
<IamVirtual> ok
<IamVirtual> Normal gfx , nomodeset  here we go ..
<IamVirtual> Scanning disc ..
 * IamVirtual computer is slow as hell , standby
<IamVirtual> * checking battery
<IamVirtual> then it goes black
<IamVirtual> H.V frequency overange
<IamVirtual> i didnt use nouveau.modeset = 0
<IamVirtual> its has something to do with my problem
<IamVirtual> whats the problem
<IamVirtual> HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELP
<IamVirtual> HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELP
<IamVirtual> H
<IamVirtual> E
<IamVirtual> L
<IamVirtual> P
<IamVirtual> P
<IamVirtual> L
<IamVirtual> E
<IamVirtual> A
<IamVirtual> S
<IamVirtual> E
<IamVirtual> I
<IamVirtual> N
<IamVirtual> E
<IamVirtual> E
<IamVirtual> Y
<IamVirtual> D
<IamVirtual> O
<IamVirtual> U
<IamVirtual> R
<IamVirtual> H
<IamVirtual> E
<IamVirtual> L
<IamVirtual> P
<IamVirtual> P
<IamVirtual> L
<IamVirtual> E
<IamVirtual> A
<IamVirtual> S
<IamVirtual> E
<IamVirtual> T
<IamVirtual> H
<Pulec> damn you
<IamVirtual> A
<Pulec> ban you
<IamVirtual> K
<IamVirtual> N
<IamVirtual> S
<IamVirtual> in advances
<Pulec> i need to ask question too damn it
<IamVirtual> sorry i gone crazy
<Pulec> i ubuntu 8.04 i could set xorg.cof in /etc/X11
<Pulec> or where
<Pulec> now i could do so too in 10.10
<Pulec> but there is not file there anymore
<Pulec> where i can set max refresh and resolution for monitor two?
<IamVirtual> THEY WERE HELPING ME FIRST
<IamVirtual> WAIT
<IamVirtual> LIKE MEEEEE
<Pulec> reinstall
<Pulec> :D
<IamVirtual> Im trying to boot THE INSTALL CD
<Pulec> why cant i find opera or normal java in center of software?
<IamVirtual> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaHHHHHHHHHHH DAMN PC
<IamVirtual> becuse they are not free
<Pulec> of course!
<IamVirtual> you need to enable the universe repository
<Pulec> wow thank you virtual
<Pulec> btw i had the same problem you have
<Pulec> dont know what went wrong
<Pulec> i just backed up filles and reinstall
<Pulec> then went back to windows i think...
<Pulec> for a while
<IamVirtual> Btw  i think xorg.conf
<IamVirtual> its in /usr/local/X11
<IamVirtual> or /usr/x11
<IamVirtual> NO
<IamVirtual> W
<IamVirtual> CAN
<IamVirtual> ANYONE
<IamVirtual> HELP ME
<IamVirtual> PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEeeeee
<IamVirtual> IM SAYING PLEASEEEEE
 * IamVirtual does a beggging face
<Pulec> help him dudes
<Pulec> :D
<Pulec> i suggest you do NOT higlight everyone in the chan
<charlie-tca> That is quite enough of the capitol letters and other nonsense. If you are that impatient, try google
<charlie-tca> You can also go to #ubuntu and ask for help
<charlie-tca> Pulec: sun/oracle java is no longer in the normal repositories. You have to enable the canonical partner repository now
 * istok makes a note of that
<charlie-tca> istok: did you need anything?
<istok> no, just wasn't aware it wasn't in default repo's
<charlie-tca> Okay. I don't remember if it moved for 10.04 or 10.10
<istok> i'm pretty sure i had java in my 10.04 install
<charlie-tca> We have openjava now that is available
<istok> not sure if it upgraded for a dist-upgrade
<charlie-tca> possible
<istok> it seems to have, from the package list
<istok> xubuntu runs fine for my intel, but the amd had issues
<charlie-tca> It seems to bounce around, as to which video card will work in a release.
<charlie-tca> As drivers get put into the kernel, what breaks changes
<istok> yeah, i usually build my own
<istok> depending on chipset
<charlie-tca> IamVirtual: try all the options under f6 to see if any work
<IamVirtual> ok
<charlie-tca> and if all fail, you will need to download 10.04 and try it
<charlie-tca> IamVirtual: it is also possible you won't get both monitors working on the live cd. Try running it with each one, as the only monitor
<IamVirtual> Both ?
<IamVirtual> theres is one
<IamVirtual> another thing
<IamVirtual> im booting from unetbootin
<charlie-tca> Oh, sorry, confused my conversations.
<IamVirtual> my pc lacks usb boot suport and i have no media
<charlie-tca> Would be nice to know all the details at once. I can not help when I only get bits and pieces of information
<charlie-tca> All I can do is suggest trying 10.04
<charlie-tca> Pulec: you can create the xorg.conf file and it will get used
<Pulec> i am almost done editing it...
<Pulec> yaaay
<Pulec> i really love gigolo in xubuntu
<Pulec> i could not mount my internal hdd via terminal
<Pulec> but gigolo should not be so hidden
<charlie-tca> heh, it is not quite as easy as Ubuntu/gnome, but it does work!
<Pulec> true
<Pulec> i wonder how many steam and indie humble games will work
<Pulec> Minecraft works ok
<Pulec> how could i add shortcut to topbar? for opera
<Pulec> aaarg
<charlie-tca> right-click the panel, left-click add... , left-click Launcher
<Pulec> have to reboot as a root user
<Pulec> so many limitioants
<Pulec> plus i cant get to my minecraft appdata folder
<charlie-tca> You can use terminal to get to root, just use sudo -i
<Pulec> sudo-i ?
<charlie-tca> no, sudo -i
<charlie-tca> spaces are important . sudo space -i
<charlie-tca> enter your password. You become root in the terminal, just like you rebooted and used root
<Pulec> cool
<Pulec> i get it now
<Pulec> thx
<charlie-tca> so much to learn, so little time
<istok> i think i had to sudo passwd root - to set it before i could su -
<Pulec> wine didnt worked for me in default
<Pulec> you dont own  that folder stuff
<Pulec> miranda does not work hh
 * charlie-tca thinks wine is that stuff he drinks when looking out the windows :-)
<Pulec> foobar works though
<Pulec> daamn i cant view .* folders on other hdds
<charlie-tca> using Thunar?
<charlie-tca> check the option under view menu for hidden files
<Pulec> oh that was easy
<Pulec> thx
<Pulec> well its almost morning, time for bed
<Pulec> tomorrow i will try to get sound working
<beagleP> hi. I have messed up some permission and now I can access to the xfce desktop only as root. Is there a way to solve that?
<moetunes> beagleP:  What does  ls -l ~/.Xauthority  return as your normal user
<beagleP> moetunes: is ~ /root or /home/myuser ?
<beagleP> moetunes: I can't find .Xauthority anymore
<moetunes> the check was on /home/you.Xauthority
<moetunes> try ls -l ~/.config   and see whoowns the xfce4 folder
<beagleP> moetunes: drwxrwxrwx 6 ocs ocs  4096 2010-06-23 15:13 xfce4
<moetunes> k
<beagleP> (ocs is myuser)
<beagleP> anyway, Xauthority is missing
<moetunes> check for hidden X lock files in /tmp
<moetunes> hidden files start with a dot
<faLUCE> hi. Do you know if ubuntu well works with a Zotac GeForce 9300-ITX-I-E?
<bazhang> faLUCE, thats a video card? under maverick?
<faLUCE> bazhang: that's a mini-itx board
<bazhang> faLUCE, I'd  check the hcl and ubuntuforums then
<bazhang> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<xubuntu381> Hello. More or less, how long should it take xubuntu to install? There's no progress bar and no clock...
<bazhang> depends on the system; how much ram, what cpu
<xubuntu381> A fairly modern Core2Duo with 4GB of RAM. But I'm installing from a USB hard drive onto one.
<bazhang> perhaps an hour
<xubuntu381> :o Mkay..
<bazhang> although impossible to say with 100% certitude
<xubuntu381> Meh. So is there a shortcut to make the "start menu" pop up? Clicking on the background with the mouse doesn't produce any menu. Only a rotating "busy" cursor.
<bazhang> I'd do it with unetbootin to be honest. doing it from a usb hdd is not something I know about
<xubuntu381> Thing is, I've only got this one IDE drive and an external IDE case which connects via USB. All my other SATA drives in the case seem to have gone crazy.
<xubuntu381> And unetbootin seems to be the same what I did. I used LiLi to install the xubuntu ISO onto the drive and I booted my computer from USB. My motherboard boots okay with a USB hard drive, but does not want to boot from a USB stick. It's all crazy and I'll need to get me a SATA external drive case and test each drive to see what gives..
<xubuntu381> Is there any way to check if xubuntu is even installing itself at all?
<Pulec> how can i make *.sh scripts run in terminal?
<Pulec> where is terminal located?
<charlie-tca> hm, Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<Pulec> not like that
<charlie-tca> put an    sh    in front of the script name if it won't run
<Pulec> when i double click in thunar it launches in mousepad
<charlie-tca> no? <Pulec> where is terminal located?
<charlie-tca> terminal is located at   Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<Pulec> i know
<Pulec> i can open it anywhere
<charlie-tca> so do you mean the directory it opens in?
<Pulec> nevermind
<charlie-tca> that is normally the /home
<Pulec> i can launch in thunar anywhere i want
<Pulec> buut i want to run that script in terminal
<Pulec> script is in sh
<Pulec> nevermind
<Pulec> i have problems with making almost anything
<Pulec> root rights for everything
<Pulec> and sound does not work
<kevin> anybody have any advice on how to install an external HDD  to my xubuntu
#xubuntu 2011-01-15
<livewire> Hi everyone.  Is this the place for support with Xubuntu?
<livewire> Im looking to disable my touchpad while I type on my laptop.  I cannot find any settings in here to do that.  Everytime I type something, my touchpad thinks I am tapping it.
<livewire> Anyone in here?
<moetunes> livewire:  I use a script from Archwiki for that
<moetunes> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Synaptics#Disable_Trackpad_while_Typing
<q_a_z_steve> IdleOne rww I'm just torrenting xubuntu lucid but I am confused. on http://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/lucid/release/desktop/ (my reason for asking here) it shows the complete iso as being 681MB, bur the torrent file shows to be 714MB. First where does the disparity come from, and second, are they really producing iso's over 700 and expecting them to burn?
<ScottL> last time i tried an xubuntu natty disc back in december, it appear to be using the unity interface, does it still do that?
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu should not have used unity at any time
<ScottL> i'm ubuntu studio project lead and i'm trying to get ubuntu studio to use gnome-classic as default
<ScottL> hi charlie-tca  :)
<charlie-tca> Hello, ScottL
<charlie-tca> I think that only happened for a day or two
<charlie-tca> Our default is the xubuntu session, and misses unity altogether unless some one adds it
<ScottL> i have some code from both une and xubuntu that uses 'gdm-set-default-session --keep-old gnome-classic' but it doesn't seem to work correctly
<ScottL> i even tried to effect this using CLI and it doesn't seem to set it
<charlie-tca> The latest images for Xubuntu are defaulting properly to Xfce
<ScottL> of course my testing is starting with a vanilla ubuntu install and building from there so that might be part of the problem
<charlie-tca> Might ask in #edubuntu, too. qimo is working with them now
<ScottL> i'm having to do that because the alternate install have been so unstable recently
<charlie-tca> yeah, I know that one, too
<ScottL> i'll try the xubuntu disc first, then work over to #edubuntu as well
<charlie-tca> Good luck
<ScottL> thanks
<ScottL> charlie-tca, we also have someone looking to the dark-grey-on-even-darker-grey-background issue you mentioned
<mhall119> who what?
<charlie-tca> hey, mhall119
<ScottL> unfortunately the same person is also working on the getting the settings correct for the firewire stack and ubuntustudio-controls, but we hope to have something worked out soon
<charlie-tca> ScottL is trying to get ubuntustudio to build with the classic-desktop from Ubuntu
<charlie-tca> ScottL: no problem, I appreciate your trying to make it work
<mhall119> charlie-tca: did someone have a question for me?
<charlie-tca> mhall119: Is qimo using classic-desktop?
<charlie-tca> or are you using unity now
<charlie-tca> or did you get around both of them?
<mhall119> no unity
<mhall119> no gnome at all yet
<mhall119> there will be a gnome session in time for Natty
<mhall119> but I haven't started it yet
<mhall119> I'm still working on the new Xfce session
<mhall119> with my new panel
<mhall119> but Qimo won't use unity, and last I heard Edubuntu won't be either
<charlie-tca> That's what I thought. I told ScottL he should ask in #edubuntu since I know you are working with them
<mhall119> I'm assuming the classic-desktop will still be available
<mhall119> they had been calling in 2d-experience at UDS
<mhall119> but now they have 2d Unity
<mhall119> so I'm not sure what it's called anymore
<charlie-tca> ScottL: could that be why it won't work yet?
<mhall119> sounds like his problem is starting from Ubuntu
<mhall119> I'm finally learning how to build an ISO from debootstrap, instead of ripping apart Xubuntu isos
<charlie-tca> Well, hopefully he can get help learning how to make everything work
<error21> how can I install flash player on Xubuntu 10.10
<charlie-tca> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubottu> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.1.102.65ubuntu0.10.10.1 (maverick), package size 19 kB, installed size 184 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<charlie-tca> error21: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<error21> i download libflshplayer.so
<charlie-tca> Okay
<error21> and cp in /lib/.../mozilla/plugins/
<error21> but not working
<charlie-tca> then you need to go to adobe website and search the information. We don't support installing that way
<error21> ok
<error21> now installing
<error21> with sudo apt-get
<error21> ok thanks
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<bosses> Hello can somone tell me where the Startup Programs is in 10.10?
<charlie-tca> What startup programs? What are you trying to do?
<bosses> Adding a new one and i cant find the entry in the menu
<error21> why system blocks when try to install programs with ubuntu system center
<error21> another
<error21> :)
<charlie-tca> bosses: you can look in /usr/share/applications to see if it is there. If not, you create a new .desktop file in ~/.local/share/applications
<mhall119> error21: all apt programs use the same database, and will lock it for their own use
<bosses> so there isnt a menu choise like in regular ubuntu? :/
<mhall119> so if software center is running, apt-get can't
<charlie-tca> error21: don't know. You can use Synaptic Package Manager instead to install applications, though
<error21> I don`t have xorg.conf
<charlie-tca> that's right!
<mhall119> nobody does anymore
<mhall119> and good riddance
<error21> it is locate in another place
<mhall119> nope
<error21> locate xorg.conf
<mhall119> xorg auto-detects settings now
<mhall119> every time you boot
<error21> how can I edit
<ScottL> charlie-tca, mhall119 , thank you , i agree that my problem might lie in starting with vanilla ubuntu but i'll keep digging into it
<mhall119> you can create /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mhall119> anything you put in there will over-write the auto-detected settings
<error21> to create or not?
<mhall119> not
<mhall119> definitely not
<error21> ok
<mhall119> unless you have a really really really good reason to
<error21> to improve resolution
<mhall119> xorg should be detecting the supported resolutions of both your monitor and card, and using the best one by default
<error21> yes but it is small one
<mhall119> 800x600?
<error21> at the login it is too small
<error21> no 1024X768
<error21> at the login is more smaller
<mhall119> that's not all that small, that's native on a lot of LCDs
<error21> like a mouse
<error21> :)
<error21> how can I edit
<mhall119> edit a mouse?
<error21> edit at the login
<mhall119> edit the resolution at login?
<error21> to appear more bigger
<error21> yes
<mhall119> hmmmm
<mhall119> /var/lib/gdm is where all the settings are I think
<mhall119> the login screen is now run as user 'gdm', so wherever a user's prefered resolution is stored
<error21> and what file to edit
<mhall119> I'm not sure where that is
<mhall119> you'll have to poke around
<error21> what file
<error21> .conf
<mhall119> 11:16 < mhall119> I'm not sure where that is
<error21> ok thanks
<Guest90657> What programme do I need to see what's next to my cam?
<Guest90657> I ahven't seen anything detecting it :(
<Guest90657> I tried Camera Visor Camomara
<Guest90657> but says It can't takes photos
<error21> my flash player stop
<error21> freeze
<David-A> error21: in a browser? which? what graphics card and driver? many tabs/windows with flash in them? other programs freeze too?
<David-A> error21: if in a browser, what web page?
<David-A> error21: why did you leave so soon :(
<GeoZoo> hi there, someone good with wlan cards?
<Besogon> wlan? Do you have a problem with wifi?
<GeoZoo> yep, i cant connect with my notebook to a wireless network
<Besogon> Is the card tuned on?
<GeoZoo> yes, i just tried the last steps from the wiki entry
<GeoZoo> i use wpa_supplicant in the console in debugg mode
<GeoZoo> it says that i associat with my router but after this it disconnets
<Besogon> I remember that I managed the wpa_supplicant work.
<Besogon> It doesn't give me much. Didyou try Network manager? sure you do
<GeoZoo> in all forum or wikis i found they recommented to deinstall nm and install wicd
<GeoZoo> currently i deinstalled nm and disabled wicd
<GeoZoo> only wpa_supplicant is running
<Besogon> Don't listen those who tell you that Network Manager is a litter, because it's not. It has made for USERs, not for Administrators
<Besogon> OK. We can try to make WPA_supplicant work
<GeoZoo> :), that would very great if you can give me some guidance
<Besogon> What setting does your router have?
<Besogon> Here is the greatest instruction for that. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188
<GeoZoo> WPA-PSK encryption, g and b mode, channel 1, SSID is prodcast
<GeoZoo> thanks
<Besogon> DHCP?
<GeoZoo> is enabled
<Besogon> OK. I glad to tell you that I used wpa-psk too.
<Besogon> So. I may give you a file which you should modify according your customization
<GeoZoo> that would be great
<GeoZoo> oh, i didn't set up dc
<Besogon> oh
<GeoZoo> ok, please try again
<Besogon> http://pastebin.com/zX49NMkK
<Besogon> It's my wpa_supplicant.file
<GeoZoo> i guess in /etc/wpa_supplicant/ rigth?
<Besogon> yes
<Besogon> values group, pairwise and key_mgmt you can get reading output of "iwlist scanning"
<Besogon> and psk
<GeoZoo> would you be so kind and post your /etc/network/interfaces as well? of course only the wlan part
<Besogon> I give you it too
<GeoZoo> thanks
<Besogon> So< psk value you get with wpa_passphrase SSID Password
<Besogon> Lines from interfaces file
<Besogon> wait
<Besogon> http://pastebin.com/WRzYBL5t
<Besogon> Driver wext worked for me
<GeoZoo> do you use different networks (in wpa_supplicant.conf) because the wireless-essid in your interfaces is kind of confusing
<Besogon> No. I tested Wifi and ubuntu with the network. It worked.
<Besogon> But it depends on you.
<Besogon> use other value. I like Homewifi
<Besogon> name
<Besogon> It's still much better then my damn neighborhoods are using.
<GeoZoo> oh, no i already have my name :) but it is possible that wpa_supplicant auto detect different wifis
<GeoZoo> like, HomeWifi, WorkWifi, TeaHouse and so on
<GeoZoo> but, don't mind, i should get it work for this here first
<Besogon> Here is not any other Wifi except of mine meanwhile to tell you the truth I've detected this year 2 new network
<Besogon> s
<GeoZoo> well if you living in new york in a flat i'm suprised, if you are a farmer in new zealand i'm not ;-)
<Besogon> )
<Besogon> I read of an option scan_freq in wpa_supplicant.conf. scan_freq let you scanning frequency you wish I tried it without luck.
<Besogon> Are you trying that right now?
<GeoZoo> i set the wpa_supplicant.conf like you did (of course i changed my stuff like passphrase and ssid)
<GeoZoo> i just restarted network and tried to connect, without luck :(
<Besogon> You can start wpa_supplicant without restarting
<GeoZoo> i only restarted the network, just to be sure. but ok, thanks for the hint
<GeoZoo> wpa_supplicant is still canneling the association process
<Besogon> Look. here is how to start wpa without reboot: http://pastebin.com/Arw9F6DA
<Besogon> It will work in terminal (not background)
<Besogon> so you can see what is wrong
<Besogon> what wrong is
<Besogon> What is correct? "So you cans see what is wrong" or "So you can see what wrong is"
<charlie-tca> Besogon: So you can see what is wrong
<Besogon> thanks
<charlie-tca> even better is to say "So you can see what is failing"
<GeoZoo> "So you can see what wrong is", if i didn't new better i would say you a native speaking german :D
<GeoZoo> a = are
<Besogon> I'm always confuse when shouldn't I change order in the tense.
<Besogon> the order*
<Besogon> )
<GeoZoo> my us working colluages always said: "don'T worry about your english, we already understand your second try, that's what we call good english"
<GeoZoo> ok, i did what you posted, still it isn't working
<Besogon> I need more practice in english then
<GeoZoo> where you from Besogon?
<Besogon> russia
<Besogon> And you?
<GeoZoo> Austria
<GeoZoo> hmm, i understand you, and this is the important thing :D
<Besogon> Are you working in foreign firm?
<GeoZoo> well, i focused more on the next hour, not the next years ;-)
<GeoZoo> uh, sorry missunderstood foreign firm :D
<Besogon> BUt you said you had worked with people who didn't speak your mother tongue. So I decided you worked for foreign company.
<GeoZoo> yes sorry, i missunderstood foreign in the first place
<GeoZoo> i worked in an international company yes. currently i'm a student
<GeoZoo> US people and guys from Kiev, but sorry forgot all the russion already
<Besogon> international! It's cool. Student time is the best time in life (imho)
<GeoZoo> hmm, depends, i liked the time where i worked too
<GeoZoo> on the other hand, forgett what i said, students time is the best :D
<Besogon> Of course it does. :D (not education it self but students society)
<GeoZoo> the last point i forgot in my first comment :)
<GeoZoo> i reconfigure my router, excuse me if i disconnect
<Besogon> don't worry
<The_noob> re :)
 * The_noob slaps The_noob around a bit with a large trout
<GeoZoo> hmm, just tried to connect without encryption. still not working
<Besogon> Strange
<Besogon> What does the command "iwlist scanning" give you?
<GeoZoo> a list of wireless networks
<GeoZoo> wait, just realized that i get nothing with iwlist
<Besogon> GeoZoo, I remember that Wifi-card could be turned off.
<Besogon> ANd you have to switch it on.
<Besogon> to get work
<Besogon> You can look it with "sudo lshw -class network"
<GeoZoo> yes, i had it on, but i just restarted it (switched it off and on again)
<GeoZoo> i think if i try to connect to an unprotected wifi i get this problem, i try it again
<GeoZoo> http://pastebin.com/caUicvMQ
<Besogon> Did you try to start wpa_supplicant in CLI
<GeoZoo> CLI = client? no i'm using it from the console
<GeoZoo> will be done in the future
<Besogon> command line
<Besogon> CLI
<GeoZoo> oh, yes i use it in the command line
<Besogon> Is common acronym
<GeoZoo> sorry
<Besogon> So. Con't you past output of "sudo lshw -class network"
<Besogon> no
<Besogon> iwlist scanning
<Besogon> post iwlist scanning
<Besogon> Still you can avoid all this action if you decide to install Network Manager.
<GeoZoo> http://pastebin.com/XpWCut40
<GeoZoo> i have the problem since 2 years :) i don't think that nm is solving this issue
<GeoZoo> and i prefer somehow the CLI
<Besogon> What name is the Wifi net got? "WNetwork"?
<Besogon> If it is output of the "iwlist" hasn't that network
<GeoZoo> ah sorry, I changed the essid in the config file form "Flumazenil" to "WNetwork"
<GeoZoo> security reasons, but to stupid to do it all the time ^^
<Besogon> aha
<GeoZoo> because the essid is one of two parts to generate the passphrase, you know...
<GeoZoo> btw, i turn the encryption on ^^
<Besogon> Moreover. If you like to use wpa_supplicant with WEP-TKIP then enable proper encryption on the router
<Besogon> fine
<Besogon> let me look at the iwlist again
<Besogon> (post it with new options you turned on)
<The_noob> please recognice me as GeoZoo until it runs into a time out
<GeoZoo> *Arg* i can't scan now
 * Besogon wonder if some kind of pills exist which help to get rid of sleeping?
<GeoZoo> kaffein, maybe *lol*
<Besogon> just imagine that we lose 8 hours every day. And our life don't become longer
<GeoZoo> in fact it maybe is even shorter if you try to use some of the 8 hours ;-)
<Besogon> I heard Napoleon slept 3 hours a day but it's difficult to believe in that. may be it's just a gossip
<GeoZoo> i heard from people who sleep only 4 hours per day, but i don't think it's healthy
<GeoZoo> hey, sorry, but i don't get my wlan card to scann anymore
<Besogon> May be you wlan card is broken
<GeoZoo> maybe, but it works under windows
<Besogon> It don't work properly. Now it works then it's not
<Besogon> Stop
<GeoZoo> yeah, still i'm scared that the problem is sitting in front of the laptop ;-)
<Besogon> Does wlan exist at all? it should be in ifconfig. you know
<GeoZoo> yes i can see it
<GeoZoo> the lo and wlan0
<Besogon> sudo ifconfig wlan0 down
<GeoZoo> afterwards it isn't
<Besogon> sudo dhclient -r wlan0
<Besogon> so you kill it
<GeoZoo> done
<Besogon> Wifi router works
<GeoZoo> yes
<Besogon> It shoud works with correct values
<Besogon> (wpa_supplicant.conf file should be correct)
<GeoZoo> ok, i think this was the last try to get it work
<GeoZoo> thans for your help and work
<GeoZoo> thanks
<Besogon> hey
<Besogon> Let try it
<GeoZoo> ok
<Besogon> Make sure that TABs are used in wpa_supplicant.conf file in network section
<udo_> was muss ich installieren um "windows-Freigabe" unuter Orte zu haben
<Besogon> GeoZoo, sudo wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -dd
<Besogon> Then look
<GeoZoo> ok
<Besogon> open other CLI
<GeoZoo> i use gvim to edit the file
<Besogon> and make sure wlan0 exist
<GeoZoo> ok
<Besogon> sudo dhclient wlan0
<vudu> hey. I believe i intalled xubuntu 7.10. now there is no system at the menu bar and applications is empty. apt-get update and upgrade does nothing
<Besogon> Wait
<vudu> how do i run the update manager?
<Besogon> vudu, apt-get dist-upgrade
<Besogon> But I don't know whether that possible
<Besogon> for 7.10
<Besogon> ubuntu
<bazhang> vudu, you dont
<Besogon> GeoZoo,
<bazhang> vudu, that version is end of life and unsupported
<Besogon> What is going on?
<bazhang> !de | udo_
<ubottu> udo_: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<vudu> i am at my families house and it is the only thing that i could find to make the pc work
<Besogon> GeoZoo, open 3 CLI and look if wlan0 has got IP
<bazhang> vudu, get the latest when you can, then
<GeoZoo> ok
<vudu> thanks anyway
<GeoZoo> no it doesn't
<Besogon> What is in first CLI? And what is in the second?
<Besogon> first look at first
<Besogon> CLI
<GeoZoo> first: wpa commane
<GeoZoo> d, second: dhclient, third: ifconfig
<udo_> sorry , wrong channel
<Besogon> Did wpa_supplicant crushed? In first CLI you should see WPA connection. And in the second DHCP is getting IP
<GeoZoo> in the first, wpa is doing the same thing over and over
<udo_> got a bookmark with gigolo on a distant web-directory, but the directory is not mounted
<udo_> I use xfce
<GeoZoo> its scanning and finding the essid, it is associated, but at the auth process it fails
<GeoZoo> should i post the log?
<Besogon> GeoZoo, So. now try iwlist in the 3 CLI to look router options. And POST it. It looks as the router have another encription method then supplicant think
<Besogon> GeoZoo, here is my iwlist output http://pastebin.com/LM2M6ciQ
<GeoZoo> http://pastebin.com/ncz2HJyf
<GeoZoo> ah, sry
<GeoZoo> this was the wrong one
<GeoZoo> http://pastebin.com/G7MtDZqg
<GeoZoo> this was the last scan
<Besogon> GeoZoo, Post wpa_supplicant.conf please
<GeoZoo> http://pastebin.com/gtdQnXMu
<Besogon> GeoZoo, All seems correct
<Besogon> GeoZoo, Can you post at last what WPA is writting to you?
<GeoZoo> http://pastebin.com/XsjVEyYg
<GeoZoo> i hope it is not too much
<Besogon> GeoZoo, try eapol_version=2
<GeoZoo> ok
<Besogon> But it all I can say now
<GeoZoo> tested, still no ip
<Besogon> evidently
<Besogon> let down dhcp
<Besogon> sudo dhclient -r wlan0
<Besogon> sudo killall -q wpa_supplicant
<Besogon> sudo ifconfig wlan0 down
<GeoZoo> done
<Besogon> try to change the parameter and start as you did previously (may be it'll help) but I don't know.
<GeoZoo> meanwhile i google after wlan usb sticks :D
<GeoZoo> sorry, but which parameter?
<Besogon> )
<Besogon> eapol_version=2
<Besogon> I don't sure
<GeoZoo> ok, just to be sure
<Besogon> You have knew router
<Besogon> 802.11i
<GeoZoo> oh, no g and b
<GeoZoo> i check the man page for wpa_supplicant.conf agian. i'm not sure  whats eapol_version
<BigGreenCanoe> Greetings, seem to have lost my u1sdtool functionality
<Besogon> GeoZoo, Ok. what we have now is that we don't know why it doesn't work.
<Besogon> 802.11i?
<Besogon> I've never heard of that
<Besogon> standart
<GeoZoo> plus my wifi card (intel 4965) isnt support such format
<Besogon> I know 802.11(a,b,g,n)
<GeoZoo> yeah, i have really bad luck with wlan, my card didn't break was define it's own standard
<GeoZoo> damn ai :D
<GeoZoo> a friend borrowed me a wlan usb stick, of course a netgear which i can't find in the supported wlan list
<Besogon> GeoZoo, You are fine. 802.11i is a security protocol not Wifi.
<Besogon> I feel strong wish for sleep then. :)
<GeoZoo> :) me too
<GeoZoo> thanks again for your help
<GeoZoo> and of course thanks for your time
<Besogon> So bye. I hope you will find decision tomorrow. bye
<BigGreenCanoe> so is there anyone who can help with a ubuntu one issue?
<moetunes> !ubuntuone
<ubottu> Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
#xubuntu 2011-01-16
<gnoob> Hello, will the XFCE power manager show setting for a UPS box?  I have a cyberpower UPS that I am trying to get working.
<Anom01y> hey
<Anom01y> my buddy just freshly install Xubuntu 10.04,
<Anom01y> did all the updates
<Anom01y> and he sais that the mouse pointer vanished ?
<Thermi> Anom01y: he should take a look at the Updates he made and, if possible, do a complete role back of his system to when it workes
<Thermi> *worked
<Anom01y> Thermi, yeah
<Anom01y> I think its a graphics card issue
<Anom01y> he has a Dell inspiron 6000 type model (120gb hd)
<Anom01y> ATI radeon card of some type
<old-laptop> argh my bad; im here now
<old-laptop> how would i check which versio i have?
<old-laptop> *of xubuntu
<bazhang> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<knome> oi bazhang :)
<old-laptop> k....
<old-laptop> ok thx;i have 10.04 but i wanna get 10.10 now :)
<gnoob> XFCE power manger icon says that my UPS box is fully charged.  So it knows it exists.  Are there settings for controlling the automatic shutdown but I am not seeing them?
<lighta> gnoob, do you mean auto shutdown when you battery is full ?
<gnoob> lighta, auto shutdown when the UPS box is low on battery.
<Mokura> (10.10) I'm having a heck of a time trying to figure out how to change the login screen theme.  Nothing in Session and Startup settings, and apparently gnome-appearance-properties doesn't exist.  Although that could be due to user confusion, I've tried googling the problem with little luck.
<lighta> for me I simply right click on battery then choose preference and set auto shutdown for a lvl of battery
<lighta> Mokura, are you using Xfce or gnome ?
<Mokura> xfce
<Mokura> default w/Xubuntu install.
<gnoob> lighta, you have a "battery" tab on your power manager preferences?  I have "General" "On AC" an "Extended".
<Mokura> I figured gnome settings things wouldn't exist, but I'm kind of new and I figured I'd try anyway. *shrug*
<lighta> yes gnoob but for your issue
<Mokura> I find it odd that the default setup app gives me the ability to change the splash animation, but not the theme or login background.
<lighta> should you go on batterie
<lighta> choose critique
<lighta> then set shutdown
<lighta> then you can set what a critique lvl on advanced menu
<lighta> looking where I changed loading screen Mokura
<lighta> oh the theme like your destock background ?
<lighta> what are we talking about exactly ?
<lighta> background or login ?
<Mokura> preferably both, like changing a theme, but
<Mokura> login screen BG would be a nice start
<Mokura> (it's currently the default xubuntu wallpaper, and I already changed my desktop wallpaper.)
<Mokura> I'm talking about changing the theme for the login, where it asks for user/password/etc.  I can change desktop stuff (after I've logged in) just fine.
<lighta> ok ok Mokura
<Mokura> Ah, sorry
<lighta> not a problem I was just remenbering
<lighta> I think it's on menu, parameter, starting and session
<lighta> did you check that already ?
<Mokura> in xfce settings manager?
<Mokura> where I was looking was:
<Mokura> Settings -> Xfce Settings Manager -> Session and Startup
<Mokura> However
<lighta> same
<lighta> that for splash ye
<Mokura> the tabs are General, Splash, Application Autostart, Session, and Advanced
<lighta> splash would be for loading I think
<Mokura> Splash is the animation that plays after I type in my password and log in.
<lighta> now for menu where you put your pass hmm
<lighta> ye
<Mokura> And the BG for that.
<lighta> yes with configure you can set your image
<lighta> now for your loging menu hmm
<Mokura> There's no option to set the image on Session and Startup.
<lighta> configure ?
<Mokura> Configure?
<Mokura> Hm
<lighta> on splash
<lighta> chose simple
<lighta> then configure
<Mokura> ...oh.
<lighta> use a personal image
<lighta> yeah, got it ?
<Mokura> welp don't I feel foolish
<gnoob> lighta, I think that is my issues I do not have a battery section on power management.
<Mokura> hm, wait
<lighta> ohh !
<lighta> ah yeah that odd gnoob,
<Mokura> ...that changes the image used for the splash.
<Mokura> at the rate I'm going it might be easier just to use gnome, but I'd much prefer xfce. <_>
<lighta> well I think you can change value in
<lighta> menu, parameter, parameter editor
<lighta> just need to found the good option
<lighta> brb what do I have again
<Mokura> well bodge.
<Mokura> I should have just installed Ubuntu at this rate, even though it's irritating how the panels are less configurable
<gnoob> I had to look up what doge meant.
<gnoob> bodge
<Mokura> I have no idea if it means anything
<Mokura> I just used it as a term of exasperation.
<gnoob> 1. Informal to make a mess of; botch
<gnoob> 2. Austral informal to make or adjust in a false or clumsy way I bodged the figures
<Mokura> ahaha
<Mokura> I wasn't too far off the mark then
<gnoob> nope
<Mokura> oh well, at least reinstallations are super easy in VMs
<Mokura> thanks for trying
<Mokura> -hm
<Mokura> what annoys me is, apparently this login BG thing (GDM?) was possible
<Mokura> http://softsolder.com/2009/04/02/changing-the-xubuntu-8-10-gdm-login-splash-screen/
<Mokura> but /usr/share/gdm/themes/xubuntu apparently doesn't exist in 10.10
<gnoob> Yeah, I am not sure what login manger they use.
<moetunes> it is gdm afaik
<Mokura> yes but
<Mokura> I'm going nuts just trying to change the theme for it in xubuntu 10.10
<Mokura> is it even possible to do it in an easy way?
<Mokura> all I can easily change is the splash image
<Mokura> which is what appears when you log in
<gnoob> can you install whatever tool you used in gnome>
<Mokura> I never started with gnome.
<Mokura> I started with Xubuntu.
<gnoob> http://www.techdrivein.com/2011/01/how-to-change-gdmlogin-screen.html
<Mokura> ahahaha
<Mokura> I just found a different article about that
<Mokura> gonna give it a go
<gnoob> if that works let me know. I would change mine.
 * Mokura installed gnome-core earlier, didn't work, too much of a pain to try to hunt down all the dependencies since apparently synaptic won't
<Mokura> er, well
<Mokura> all the crap that came WITH gnome-core.  hurr.
<Mokura> aaaaaand success
<Mokura> thank fuzz
<Mokura> (and gnoob too)
<Mokura> it doesn't change the login window theme but really
<Mokura> all I really wanted was the BG and the logo
<Mokura> now I'm gonna reinstall Xubuntu since I actually know what I am doing now
<Mokura> thanks for the help!
<gnoob> I agree with the background.  I will probably change mine.
<abualijawad> hi
<abualijawad> parole player cannot play live video on xubuntu 10.10
<abualijawad> your help please
<xubuntu958> who learn compiles c++ in terminal?
<Yew> Ciao a tutti
<Yew> Ciao
<tuxum> hello, I have a wireless connection established but I get no response with ping. I don't have this problem with the livecd. What can i do?
<Goliath> i need help
<Goliath> what is folder .mailcup for?
<Infinity8> I need some help
<Infinity8> whenever i try installing xubuntu it just freezes at the logo of xubuntu
#xubuntu 2012-01-09
<xubuntu5> how do i automount drives?
<puff> This is kind of odd. Not sure what happened, but now when I open new firefox windows, they show up in the alt-tab menu as white squared with a blue line across the top, not as firefox icons.  Existing firefox windows show up as firefox icons.
<puff> Hm, rebooting.
<sencha> is there a minimum requirement for memory to run the xubuntu live cd?
<nashi> 256mb I think
<nashi> that or 512mb
<sencha> okay, just curious, thanks
<sencha> I'm helping someone over in ##slackware and they said with 512 MB xubuntu didn't work
<nashi> itll work ive done it myself
<nashi> thats the hardware limit to many pentium 3 computers and ive run it on those a lot
<sencha> not sure why it didn't work for them
<nashi> linucies have lots of problems with older hardware, I know I have problems a lot with a lot of flavors on old hardware ive got a big collection here
<nashi> things xp works great with
<carloss> how do you set audio out to HDMI?
<carloss> i can't find audio settings anywhere
<nashi> you used to need to right click the volume icon in the system tray, dont know if its still like that
<nanotube> it seems to be left-click now
<carloss> i don't see anything about hdmi out in sound settings...
<carloss> =/
<nashi> its not always labeled the clearest
<nanotube> carloss: go to sound settings -> hardware, you'll see a 'choose device to config', and at the bottom is a 'profile' dropdown
<nanotube> some profiles list hdmi
<carloss> from sound settings i get taken somewhere to select sound card
<carloss> after that it tells me to list controls
<carloss> none say hdmi
<carloss> "no controls visible".  i try selecting controls and no hdmi
<carloss> i remember being able to get this going on ubuntu OOTB
<xubuntu937> Hey.  anyone else seen issues related to GVFS and Live installations?
<xubuntu937> I just had a Live USB install (with 2GB persistence file) crap out 100%, with ext2-fs throwing all kindsof "inode deleted" errors during my final boot attempt.
<|multipass|> how do i resotre the xubuntu login manager? kde overwrote it
<Sebastien> Lets say i am going to install xubuntu on my old laptop, to make a file server out of it. What program should i add to it to make this possible?
<nashi> samba
<Sebastien> ok ty L( ill look for it
<Sebastien> :) *
<lighta> or nfs
<nashi> if someone doesnt know about samba, they shouldnt use nfs.
<_Pete_> if they doesnt know about both, what then?
<nashi> pete what is your issue?
<_Pete_> which one or some other you would choose, if you dont know any options ?
<nashi> omg dude stop trolling
<_Pete_> this is serois question
<nashi> O.o
<nashi> you are completely discounting what I said and deliberately misconstruing my meaning
<nashi> Id call that trolling
<lighta> if you don't know any yes try Samba _Pete_
<_Pete_> hmm
<_Pete_> if you are using only linuxes
<_Pete_> then definatelly go to nfs
<_Pete_> if you need to share also with windows machines, then samba
<lighta> yes
<_Pete_> nfs is imo much easier to setup
<_Pete_> and it also supports fully *nix filesystem owner things, what samba doesnt
<_Pete_> third option is to use sshfs
<TVasEyes> _Pete_: recent samba does support all "*nix filesystem owner things" but (you're right) is more work to set up.
<_Pete_> ok then. I stand corrected
<_Pete_> TVasEyes: just curious, how decent it need to be?
<TVasEyes> sorry, decent? how do you mean?
<_Pete_> I mean from what version it has done thaT?
<TVasEyes> (from memory) v 3.0 onwards you have unix extensions and ACLs etc (old NAS box here runs 3.0.34); the newest (v4) does Windoze AD and works as PDC.
<_Pete_> ok nice, havent used samba lately since I only have linuxes and use nfs with those
<TVasEyes> check out  http://www.samba.org/samba/latest_news.html
<_Pete_> thx
<_Pete_> just remembered I still have samba in use, merely for the reason I sometimes need to run win7 in VM
<_Pete_> and use that to share host filesystem
<TVasEyes> have to admit to using the Linux stuff only also, picked up the Windoze news in a recent newsletter.
<_Pete_> lolz.. that win7 experience, if you start it in like once every second month
<_Pete_> it's totally useless as all programs wants to update them at same time
<nashi> user error: user too stupid.
<TVasEyes> yeah win updates as bad as ubuntu ones.. ;)
<nashi> Thats the SETTINGS YOU set with the programs YOU installed
<nashi> not windows itself
<_Pete_> what ever
<_Pete_> but that what happens by default
<nashi> I bet you are running a bazillion update manager hidden applets
<nashi> and you complain about "windows" taking so much ram, when its your settings for third party apps
<TVasEyes> nashi: in all fairness, life's too short to sift through all of the 'important' Redmond stuff it wants to do, so everybody simply hits return.
<_Pete_> nashi: I didnt say anything windows taking ram
<_Pete_> looks like you are making things up
<nashi> omg troll go away
<TVasEyes> ?
<nashi> stop trolling me jerk
<_Pete_> TVasEyes: yes that's true, if you just need to do some things you dont much care but just hit return to get it done
<nashi> TVasEyes:  I find it less trouble to set stuff once, or get apps that don't do that kind of crap
<TVasEyes> _Pete_: wow, the tone on this channel sure has changed.
<_Pete_> hmm?
<TVasEyes> just an observation, maybe I'm just too tired...
<xmannn> Hello
<xmannn> i like xubuntu but i dont like the file manager
<xmannn> What file managr is better for xfce? exepting thunar
<TheSheep> define "better"
<TheSheep> if we thought that any file manager was better by thunar, it would be the default in xubuntu
<TheSheep> s/by thunar/than thunar/
<xmannn> a file manager like nautilus ,but for xubuntu
<xmannn> Nautilus is better than thunar but is for gnome
<xmannn> ?
<xmannn> Is xfce gnome based?
<Alan> you can use nautilus in XFCE if you really want...
<xmannn> Nautilus is for gnome
<Alan> nautilus is a file manager and works just fine under XFCE
<Alan> you can even set it as your preferred file manager if you have it installed
<Alan> in the settings manager
<xmannn> Nautilus require some gnome dependencies
<xmannn> So ,nautilus is for gnome
<Alan> I'm not sure if you're being intentionally difficult... but just because it requires some gnome common libraries doesn't mean you can only use it under gnome
<xmannn> Ok
<Alan>   gnome-desktop3-data libexempi3 libgnome-desktop-3-2
<Alan> that's all the dependencies i get for nautilus
<Alan> hell, it doesn't even fight for control of the desktop or fire up gnome-settings-daemon (in xubuntu 11.10 anyway)
<Alan> so it's actually as clean as it could possibly be
<Alan> in fact, i think i'm switching my file manager right now, because i don't get on that well with thunar either...
<Alan> although, gnome3's nautilus is also a bit different to gnome2's nautilus
<xmannn> but, is xubuntu gnome2 based?
<Alan> that makes no sense - xubuntu is XFCE-based
<Alan> it's also ubuntu-based
<xmannn> Is xfce gnome 2 based?
<Alan> ubuntu 11.10 has gnome3 now, so anything from gnome that you use in XFCE will be from  gnome3
<Alan> no, XFCE is XFCE
<xmannn> Ok
<Alan> XFCE uses the same graphical toolkit, if that's where you're getting confused, but it's a completely independent desktop environment
<xmannn> Ok
<xmannn> I will use xubuntu with nautilus file manager and some gnome applications
<Alan> hah, i might have been wrong about it managing the desktop... it seems to have tried to do that...
<well_laid_lawn> you need the   --no-desktop   option to use nautilus
<Alan> well_laid_lawn: that's an awkward fix
<Alan> well_laid_lawn: mainly because of the many different ways it could get launched...  however there is a "better" fix
<Alan> which is to set it in dconf-editor
<Alan> org.gnome.desktop.background.show-desktop-icons
<Alan> check and uncheck so it's actually set
<well_laid_lawn> I use thunar so it's not a problem for me ;)
<Alan> unfortunately dconf-editor thinks the default is off, but the actual default is on...
<Alan> woo, sorted.
<Alan> this might be a silly question, but... can you get thunar to launch directories in something that isn't thunar?
<knome> with custom actions, yes
<Alan> i mean by default?
<knome> nope.
<Alan> ok
<Alan> heh
<mishonis> my netbook won't reboot
<mishonis> it goes to a black screen and never boots up again
<mishonis> any ideas?
<TheLastBaron> Morning guys ! :D
<Kingsy> where are the sound options located on xubuntu?
<Kingsy> I must be being blind but I cant see em anywhere obvious
<nashi> click the speaker icon in the system tray
<Kingsy> thanks
<Kingsy> so it turned out I was blind :)
<nashi> hehe naaaah
<nashi> just not obvious really
<nashi> whod think its not in a control panel and instead a little speaker did it all?
<nanotube> think it'd be a reasonable feature request to mention in -devel, to put a link to the sound settings in the main settings manager?
<designbybeck> i am having problems booting into Xubuntu
<designbybeck> in a VM as well as a clean install on server
<designbybeck> it looks like it is finishing booting, and i can see a screen with a mouse and then it just goes back to the booting ... like the last thing it was checking was "Checking Battery"
<designbybeck> anyone have any ideas?
<Marzata> designbybeck: got enough hw for xubu?
<designbybeck> it is a Dell XPS Laptop M1730
<designbybeck> Intel Core 2 Duo / Nvidia 1gB ...4GB RAM
<designbybeck> i had a Ubuntu 11.10 64bit server installed
<designbybeck> and i wanted a GUI
<Marzata> ah
<Marzata> and you install xfce or xubuntu desktop?
<Marzata> why don't you try fluxbox?
<designbybeck> i guess i did the xubuntu-desktop
<designbybeck> never heard of fluxbox
<ablomen> Marzata, That should be more then enough to run xfce.. designbybeck you should try the normal xubuntu install, ubuntu-server uses a different kernel etc
<designbybeck> this was just going to be a play server so i could test things out
<designbybeck> hmmm
<Marzata> I tried to install xubuntu-desktop on ubuntu server and it didn't work.
<ablomen> designbybeck, if you download and burn the live cd and see if it works without installing
<designbybeck> lol that is what i'm finding out Marzata
<Marzata> dunno about Xfce only, have not tired that yet.
<designbybeck> i was able to get to the desktop once on my VM i tried
<designbybeck> what is the best way to get a GUI for ubuntu server then?
<Marzata> designbybeck: fluxbox must work
<ablomen> designbybeck, the whole point of ubuntu server is not having a gui
<charlie-tca> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<designbybeck> true i understand that but i'm not savvy enough with commandline just yet
<Marzata> designbybeck: I think I tried fluxbox and it worked. Not sure if I did tried openbox.
<Marzata> designbybeck: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<designbybeck> Thanks for the help all I'll look at some of these other options
<designbybeck> interesting
<zzillezz> 0..
<designbybeck> i tried to remove xubuntu-desktop and it still is trying to boot into it
<designbybeck> sudo apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop
<designbybeck> isn't that the right command for that ?
<ablomen> designbybeck, also make sure gdm and lightdm are not installed anymore
<designbybeck> hmmm
<designbybeck> ok
<charlie-tca> removing xubuntu-desktop removes the meta-package only, not the complete set of files installed by it.
<designbybeck> uyeah i thought that was odd when it said only 40k would be freed up
<hobgoblin> designbybeck: have a look here - might help to see what to remove - www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/  look for the Playing Around bits
<designbybeck> thnk you hobgoblin
<hobgoblin> welcome - though if you started with ubuntu server it'll not be 'quite' right - will need tyo have a look
<designbybeck> i think i'm just going to have to go back with a clean install and start from there
<designbybeck> because now i can't even get to another termnial to remove gdm and lightdm
<designbybeck> ctrl alt F4 any of them aren't working
<ablomen> designbybeck, then just install a regular xubuntu install, using server versions only has drawbacks as long as you are not using it for a real production server
<designbybeck> well part of this install was to see how ubuntu server worked
<designbybeck> i'm trying to make it a learning experience  LOL
<designbybeck> i'm learnin' alright!
<ablomen> designbybeck, haha well the differences are not that big, mostly different hardware support/tweaks
<mongy> xubuntu on a usb hd, full drive encryption.  which format, ext4 or btrfs?
<charlie-tca> alternate cd, does it even offer you btrfs?
<charlie-tca> default is ext4
<charlie-tca> on full encryption, usually includes lvm
<mongy> I just want opinions on which filesystem would be best suited.  will be a mix of lots of small files and quite a few very large files.
<mongy> I guess I see no reason not to use ext4
<charlie-tca> Since Xubuntu defaults to ext4, I don't know if btrfs is ready or not, really.
<charlie-tca> I know gparted offers it as an option, but I did not know we did.
<charlie-tca> I use ext4 on 11.04 and later installs. My 10.04 is still at ext3
<nightspirit> What's a good video editing software that works well in xubuntu?
<nightspirit> \whois jmcantrell
<nightspirit> Oops wrong slash
<augustl> nightspirit: kdenlive is pretty good
<nightspirit> I tried it, but it wanted me to install half of KDE along with it
<nightspirit> And then it wouldn't start up
<nightspirit> LiVES seems to be working though
<xubuntu5> How can I run x11vnc before login?
<holstein> xubuntu5: check out http://www.abdevelopment.ca/blog/start-vnc-server-ubuntu-boot
<holstein> it'll be similar.. i have only done it with vino
<geekfromiran> join #ubuntu-ir
<xubuntu5> thanks i'll take a look
<xubuntu5> holstein
<xubuntu5> what about rc.local
<xubuntu5> how does that work?
<xubuntu5> in lightdm i need to change: [SeatDefaults]display-setup-script=/my/script does that script run before login?
<rama> hello
<xubuntu5> what's the difference between display-setup-script and greeter-setup-script in lightdm?
<holstein> xubuntu5: thats a good question
<holstein> maybe the display setup passes something on to the desktop?
<holstein> xubuntu5: i say, back it up before you start tweaking, and just try it and see if it works
<charlie-tca> Sometimes giving the entire directory path lets us know, too
<multipass> i installed ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop and now my tray is all messed up with my indicators
<multipass> anyone ever have this happen?
<multipass> when you click on them they no longer do what they are supposed to do
<charlie-tca> Yes, it is conflicting indicators
<multipass> then i tried to remove both of those, ubuntu and kubuntu desktops
<charlie-tca> You should be able to remove all but one indicator package and make it work again
<multipass> ok, hm
<charlie-tca> That removed the -desktop packages only, not all the extra packages they install
<metasansana> Hello all
<multipass> yeah charlie-tca.. only removed like 50kb
<multipass> lol
<metasansana> Is there a way to get one whole desktop with two screens, using nvidia 7300GS and 8400?
<metasansana> each time I enable xinerama the screens flicker and then black out
<charlie-tca> install and use arandr
<charlie-tca> xinerama is obsolete, as far as I recall
<metasansana> is it a gui or terminal based?
<augustl> xscreensaver is pretty fugly.. What's a good replacement for xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> um, terminal, I think. I don't use it, though
<augustl> I just want a blank screen with a password prompt when I open the lid on my laptop, basically
<charlie-tca> augustl: if there was a better replacement, we would have used it
<augustl> hmm, I see
<augustl> what about xlock etc?
<Unit193> arandr is GUI
<augustl> I guess gnome-screensaver is pretty obtrusive..
<metasansana> Oh, I was looking for a quick and easy way I tried xrandr it was a failure
<charlie-tca> gnome-screensaver causes some issues if you don't have gnome installed
<metasansana> thanks Unit193
<Unit193> metasansana: xrandr should do it, if you know how to use it, but arandr is a GUI for it
<metasansana> and charlie-tca
<Unit193> You're welcome
<metasansana> Ill give it a try Im currently re installing xubuntu
<augustl> charlie-tca: I see, tnx
<charlie-tca> augustl: you can always try gnome-screensaver by installing it. There are only two screensavers, basically. Gnome-screensaver and Xscreensaver :(
<augustl> are there any none-screensaver alternatives? Just a lock screen basically.
<augustl> I don't need fancy animations :)
<charlie-tca> I can't think of any. It's possible to tell xscreensaver that you want no screensaver and still use it for screenlocking, though
<charlie-tca> it doesn't care if you have graphics or blank screen.
<augustl> yeah I have a blank screen i xscreensaver now
<augustl> current gripes are that I have to touch a key or the mouse after I open the lid, and that it's not very pretty
<augustl> if I just open the lid, the screen stays black
<multipass> the synaptic pack manager keeps crashign when i try to open it.. what is the terminal command for it?
<charlie-tca> synaptic or sudo synaptic
<charlie-tca> but you might need to do sudo apt-get update instead
<multipass> getting r id of these ubuntu/kubuntu indicators seems dangerous
<holstein> augustl: i have a couple boxes doing that with the newer kernels.. you can always run the LTS
<holstein> augustl: actually... i mis-read... my screen is dead after resume
<augustl> ah :)
<charlie-tca> multipass: you can leave them alone, and just put up with the conflicts
<holstein> i use xtrlock, but its quite minimal
<multipass> id like to totally remove ubuntu and kubuntu desktops really
<multipass> but i dont want to accidcently delete something im using
<multipass> or pre-req for another prog rather
<holstein> you can always put them back multipass ... the .config files should stay in place
<multipass> i did find these, might be good for the kubuntu one, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<multipass> minus the install ubuntu at end
<charlie-tca> Try for this:
<charlie-tca> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<charlie-tca> I haven't looked to see how up to date it is, though
<multipass> 11.10
<multipass> it says
<multipass> The following packages have unmet dependencies:  openjdk-6-jre : Depends: libgif4 (>= 4.1.4) but it is not going to be installed                  Recommends: icedtea-netx but it is not going to be installed
<multipass> so dont get rid of the libgif4?
<augustl> multipass: what I do for a clean install is to have a separate / and /home partition, move /home/myusername to /home/old_myusername, and install :)
<multipass> ugh lol, was a bad idea to install both those
<augustl> and make sure the installer doesn't recreate the file system on the /home partition of course
<multipass> so i broke xubuntu lol
<multipass> when i start my comp, i try to load into xubuntu, i see the loading bar with the xubuntu logo.. then the screen goes blank and starts flashing
<charlie-tca> tried rescue mode?
<charlie-tca> sounds like a video driver missing or conflicting
<multipass> i went into rescue mode and installed kubuntu and ubuntu again
<multipass> but no luck
<multipass> could it of been the ati driver?
<charlie-tca> sure
<sejens> Having problems installing jre on xubuntu64 11.10 anyone want to help?
<sejens> This happens:
<sejens> jens@acer13:~/Hämtningar$ ls
<sejens> fix-windows-as-default-boot-on-ubuntu-9-10-with-grub2-loader
<sejens> java_ee_sdk-6u3-jdk7-linux-x64-ml.sh
<sejens> jdk-7u1-nb-7_0_1-linux-ml.sh
<sejens> jdk-7u2-nb-7_1-linux-ml.sh
<sejens> opa_1.0s3.5+build1121_amd64.stable.deb
<sejens> polly_0.93.0-0~oneiric1_all.deb
<sejens> jens@acer13:~/Hämtningar$ sudo ./jdk-7u2-nb-7_1-linux-ml.sh
<sejens> [sudo] password for jens:
<sejens> Configuring the installer...
<sejens> Searching for JVM on the system...
<sejens> Preparing bundled JVM ...
<sejens> Extracting installation data...
<sejens> Running the installer wizard...
<sejens> Exception: java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError thrown from the UncaughtExceptionHandler in thread "main"
<sejens> Worked on XUbuntu32 11.10
<Marzata> hmm
<sejens> Ok, could it be that I need a newer JRE?
<xubuntu5> how can i change the maximize window key from alt f10 to something else?
<Unit193> xubuntu5: Normally things like that are in Settings > Settings Manager > Keyboard
<Unit193> !pastebin | sejens
<ubottu> sejens: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<xubuntu5> that's where i am i just dont' know what the command is to make windows maximize
<sejens> Ok, sorry. I was sent here from xubuntu-devel. Bye.
<sejens> Oh, which channel should I use?
<sejens> Anyway here's the info: http://paste.ubuntu.com/798755/
<Unit193> I take it you want Oracle java?
<sejens> Yep, I'm trying to install the java7.2+netbeans bundle.
<sejens> Refering to this page http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/index.html with jre7u2+nb7.1
<sejens> Just installed xubuntu64 11.10 instead of xubuntu32 11.10 in order to be able to run opa programming (http://opalang.org)
<Unit193> xubuntu5: I would think that'd be a per-application setting, but alt+space x works
<xubuntu5> but by default xubuntu has it set to make a window become maximized when you press alt f10
<Unit193> sejens: I haven't installed Java since they removed it from the repos, but there are some good guides online
<xubuntu5> how can i override that? and make it something else
<Unit193> xubuntu5: I'm sorry, Settings Manager > Window Manager > Keyboard
<xubuntu5> I am there
<xubuntu5> what is the command to make a window become maximized?
<sejens> Unit193: Ok, thnx, Thing is that the install starts correctly and then crashes...
<Unit193> xubuntu5: Are you sure you are in Window Manager? Before you said you were in the Keyboard section
<xubuntu5> i am in the keyboard section "application shortcuts"
<xubuntu5> oooooooh
<Unit193> Yes, you need to be in the other one
<xubuntu5> i am not in window manager
<xubuntu5> got it!!
<xubuntu5> thanks!
<xubuntu5> just what i wanted thank you sir
<Unit193> Yep
<Unit193> You're welcome
<xubuntu5> gmusicbrowser is the default music player with xubuntu?
<Unit193> Default "music manager"
<xubuntu5> ahh thanks!
<xubuntu5> and how do i run a script before login?
<xubuntu5> is that done in lightdm.conf?
<sejens> Besides... It's of course the JDK I'm trying to install, not the JRE...
<Unit193> xubuntu5: Heh, I personally don't have lightdm, should be in an autorun file
<xubuntu5> what do you use instead of lightdm?
<xubuntu5> kdm? gdm?
<Unit193> GDM with 11.04 :P
<xubuntu5>  nice
<Unit193> xubuntu5: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RcLocalHowto
<xubuntu5> rc.local ahh i thought i might have to mess with that
<xubuntu5> thought i could run a pre-login script with lightdm.conf too i'll check that out thanks Unit193
<Unit193> You may be able to, but I don't remember checking that out when I was testing Oneiric or Pangolin
<xubuntu5> that link seems dated doesn't xubuntu/ubuntu already have a /etc/rc.local file?
<xubuntu5> thanks again for your help unit!
<Unit193> Any... time
<multipass> i think i removed the login manager from xubuntu when trying to remove kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop.. any way to get that back easily?
<multipass> i deleted the kde damon which was in place possibly
<multipass> so now it basically boots up, then i see the xubuntu logo which shows it loading, then screen goes black and starts flashing
#xubuntu 2012-01-10
<WireDreyfuss> Hey, Xubuntu channel.  I'm a new Xubuntu user.  Hoping someone can give me a rundown of install options.  I ran a Live USB version for a while and ran into trouble installing to HD.
<WireDreyfuss> On my Live USB install, the system (syslinux, boot, install...) was 676Mb (ISO size).  And I had a 2BG "casper-rw" persistence file.  It ran pretty smooth.  I liked it.  The whole thing was under 3GB.
<WireDreyfuss> But, when I install to the HD, the system installs (relatively) huge, coming in at 2.5GB, and allocating 1GB of Swap.
<Unit193> multipass: Switch to a TTY (CTRL+ALT+F1) login, and sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<WireDreyfuss> On a 4BG SSD harddrive (in a dirt cheap Asus 900A), that's all of it.
<WireDreyfuss> There isn't enough space to install the first round of upgrades.
<multipass> i login with rescue mode and tried that Unit193
<WireDreyfuss> Question is: can I get an install the same size as the Live install (676Mb) on my harddrive?
<Unit193> WireDreyfuss: Well, can't run kernel updates, and it isn't exactly an "install"
<Unit193> multipass: What version are you on?
<multipass> 11.10
<Unit193> Well, see if you have lightdm installed   dpkg -l |grep lightdm
<WireDreyfuss> Unit193, fair enough "Live" isn't an "install" kind of by definition.  So, if I'm willing to forgo kernel updates, can I get a HD install to be as small as 676Mb?  For that matter, could I "install" a Live edition to the harddrive?
<Unit193> And if not, install it, if so, sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<Unit193> WireDreyfuss: Well, I suppose you *could*
<WireDreyfuss> Unit193, I'm not clear on how I'd do it.  I was using Universal USB Installer on a Windows machine to create the Live USB drives.  But I can't mount the Asus HD as a device.
<WireDreyfuss> Oh, and I wouldn't really want to.  I've had two Live installs die on my when GVFS corrupts itself.
<multipass> Unit193: reconfigure lightdm will reinstall?
<WireDreyfuss> I can't tell whether this happens when it rusn out of space or not, because df spits out an "input/output error" when it gets in this state.  Then, a couple boot-cycles later, the boot fails with massive "referenced inode deleted" errors from EXT2-fs.
<Unit193> multipass: Nope, should just set it as the DM
<multipass> ok brb gonna try
<WireDreyfuss> I'm pretty sure it's NOT out of space, though.  Becaue I can still create and save new files.
<WireDreyfuss> Or, I could up 'till it stopped booting...
<Unit193> Hmmmm.... Not used live as an everyday computer before :P
<WireDreyfuss> You should try it.  If for no other reason than to see if you can duplicate the GVFS corruption bug.
<WireDreyfuss> I've logged it into Launchpad.
<WireDreyfuss> It's old.  Originally opened (by someone else) in, like 2008, and never resolved.
<WireDreyfuss> Oh, AND Thunar is affected.
<WireDreyfuss> When .gvfs in $HOME gets corrupted, Thunar can't "stat" it (permissions report nonsense.  you can see it with `ls -l`)
<WireDreyfuss> So, Thunar helpfully displays NO FILES AT ALL in $HOME.
<Unit193> Heh, so helpful
<WireDreyfuss> When you try to look at mtab to see what GVFS is up to, turns out mtab has the same corruption.
<WireDreyfuss> Side effect: Thunar won't display the contents of /etc either.
<WireDreyfuss> And another side effect: some new package installations (like whatever the JRE-standard package is) try to check mtab when they install.  These checks fail with "input/output error".
<WireDreyfuss> anyway.  the GVFS thing.  Somebody should poke the maintainers of GVFS because it's limiting the usefulness of Live installs.
<WireDreyfuss> So, I didn't mean to get off on that rant when I came in here.
<WireDreyfuss> I just wanted to say I was kind of disappointed that the Live install (even with its GVFS-limited lifetime...) was so much more useful on the eeePC than the real thing.
<WireDreyfuss> If I have to start removing packages to open up space, a.) is there a utility that will display installed packages and the disk space they occupy?  and b.) what are the biggest, least-useful packages that I should start trimming?
<Unit193> You could start with a !mini install, I'd think it would work to sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop --no-install-recommends; sudo apt-get install xubuntu-arkwork   but I don't actually know
<Unit193> I would try it in VM (And I suppose I plan to)
<WireDreyfuss> alright.  mini.  no-install-recommends and arkwork.  I'll read up.  Thanks.
<Unit193> Granted, that's just my thought, don't yet know if it'll work
<WireDreyfuss> well, like I say, I'll read up on the options.  And with the USB-based install...it's way less painless to try this stuff than it used to be.
<WireDreyfuss> MORE.  More painless.  Less painful.  YOu know what I mean.
<Unit193> I read it right the first time actually :P
<WireDreyfuss> ha.
<WireDreyfuss> damn it.  If the Live installs can't take Kernel updates, somebody should exclude them from being marked when a user hits "Mark All Upgrades" in Synaptic.  At least that explains why it failed...
<Unit193> WireDreyfuss: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade   done
<Sebastien> Hey, i installed xubuntu on my laptop, (to make a file server out of it) i have 2 small problems. #1 i can't seem to be able to use "su - root"  the password is not valid... but i am able to use sudo.  and #2. how can i see the ip address of the computer (local ip on a home network)
<Sebastien> i need the ip for VNC
<Unit193> Lan IP: ifconfig  and root is disabled by default for security/safety
<Sebastien> hmm, i found the ip i think on my routor's system page. but now. it looks like i can't use it to connect to it via vnc do i need to open a specific port on the dlink for that to work?
<Unit193> VNC for fileserver? And are you trying to connect from outside the network? Do you have a VNC server running?
<Sebastien> the vnc server is installed on the xubuntu laptop. and the client on this desktop.
<Sebastien> http://puu.sh/cVtK
<Sebastien> i gutss this is the ip i should use. since its the name i gave the laptop when i installed the os an hour ago.
<Sebastien> and when i try it, i get this error: http://puu.sh/cVud  (i hope it helps)
<Unit193> What server did you install?
<Sebastien> vnc4server and tightvnc
<Sebastien> and 2 other packages that the system suggested me to install with them
<Sebastien> the thing is. i have 2 laptops here with xubuntu, i am trying to make a file server for a small online storage personal service.  and a vps for a irc server with services. someone told me xubuntu would be the best idea for me.
<Sebastien> If you have any suggestions or other programs i should use. i am all ears.
<Unit193> Sebastien: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Servers
<Sebastien> so i pic one in the list, and thats it.
<Unit193> Well, there are reasons for whatever one you pick, I have x11vnc since I don't really need it that much
<multipass> is there any reason to get 64bit currently? is any of it faster?
<multipass> xubuntu 64
<Sebastien> why when i try to use "su - root" it does not work. when i put my password it says. "su: authentication failure"
<Sebastien> i have to enable root?
<multipass> nevermind,forgot about the 4gb maximum lol
<multipass> i installed ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop, then ran a command to get rid of kubuntu-desktop, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce, i selected to get rid of kdm, then when i rebooted i was unable to get to the login screen. it shows the ubuntu loading screen then goes blackscreen
<multipass> so far ive tried to reinstall video drivers, reinstall xubuntu-desktop, reconfigure lightdm
<multipass> im probably just going to reformat, but id like to know what happened
<flakonet> alguien que hable español
<flakonet> hola
<flakonet> buenas noches/dias
<Sebastien> dydns works for xubuntu 6
<Sebastien> dydns works for xubuntu ? **
<flakonet> necesito ayuda para instalar restricted-extras
<flakonet> alguien puede ayudarme?
<flakonet> what is the code for install restricted extras?
<flakonet> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras is correct?
<nanotube> in 'window manager tweaks' what is "activate focus stealing prevention", exactly? (in the 'focus' tab)
<shoenig> a window won't steal focus when it pops up
<shoenig> for example, you're typing in a web browser, if the update manager pops up, it won't be on top of the web browser but in the background instead
<nanotube> sounds pretty awesome. so you mean if some new crap pops up, while i happen to be typing stuf on say, irc :), i can just keep on typing and the popup will be up front, but won't have focus?
<shoenig> right
 * nanotube enables \o/
<nanotube> this should be a default setting :)
<nanotube> what is the "honor standard icccm focus hint" ?
<shoenig> it's amazing it's an option at all. and xfce is the only one i've seen with it
<shoenig> dunno
<nanotube> heh yea i don't recall seeing that in gnome
<nanotube> well... i'll make a suggestion to -devel ;)
<nanotube> and now... to wait until some stuff pops up, and to laugh at it as it fails to steal focus. muahaha! :D
<nanotube> did you know that holding alt and scrolling on title bar changes window opacity? and doing it without alt shades the window up and down? pretty awesome. :)
<nanotube> ok, now i know why it isn't default. because when /i/ start a new application, it also goes to the background rather than to the front
<nanotube> when focus stealing is default
<WireDreyfuss> Hey, Xubuntu people.  Anyone know how to get Apt/apt-get/synaptic to stop trying to install an uninstallable package?
<WireDreyfuss> It keeps trying (for 20 minutes at a time) to do this every time I install...any package.
<nanotube> hm, have you tried apt-get remove-ing said package?
<nanotube> and what is the package
<WireDreyfuss> linux-image-3.0.0.14-generic.  I don't want to try removing it...
<WireDreyfuss> This happened because I allowed a Live USB version to try installing all available upgrades.
<nanotube> well, one question may be.. why is it uninstallable?
<WireDreyfuss> Apparently (I was told in this channel earlier) the Live installs can't upgrade their kernels.
<WireDreyfuss> so, now.  How do I get the package OUT of apt's pipeline?
<WireDreyfuss> I mean, if 3.0.0.14 isn't actually installed, maybe I can remove the package safely.  But I don't know what that might take with it.
<WireDreyfuss> thoughts, nanotube?
<nanotube> well, it'll ask you to confirm before it does it
<nanotube> so if there's anything it takes with it, you'll be able to cancel out
<WireDreyfuss> fair enough.  If the current install attempt ever finishes I'll just try it and see what happens.
<WireDreyfuss> I kind of love the Live installs because I don't REALLY have to care about breaking them...
<nanotube> heh
<WireDreyfuss> and "An error occured."  E: linux-image-3.0.0.14-generic: subprocess installed post-removal script returned error exit status 1
<WireDreyfuss> whatever, if apt has the offending packages marked for removal maybe it'll at least stop trying to install them.
<WireDreyfuss> ah, no.  exiting synaptic discards marked changes...
<WireDreyfuss> ballocks.
<nanotube> hm well, i haven't mucked about with apt internals... but this is a general ubuntu question, so you may have better luck in #ubuntu (more people there)
<WireDreyfuss> good point.  Another point is that all the *ubuntu distros might consider un-marking kernel upgrades in their Live variants...
<knome> #ubuntu-kernel might have some insight about that
<augustl> is there a UI for adding printers in xubuntu, other than the CUPS web interface?
<tavasti> augustl, seems to be
<tavasti> in menu System->Printing
<xubuntu605> hola
<augustl> tavasti: ah, thanks. I only looked in settings
<jadoe> should i ask questions not directly related to xfce here or in #ubuntu?
<knome> jadoe, depends. if you're running xubuntu, this is not the wrong place
<knome> for some questions, #ubuntu might just be better
<Pici> #ubuntu has more traffic, for better or worse ;)
<knome> s/or/and/
<knome> :)
<DevilDolll> Прива
<knome> !ru | DevilDolll
<ubottu> DevilDolll: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<jadoe> ok, that problem solved itself while i was debating where to ask. :)
<nikke> Hey i am trying to use the dd_rescue command to make live usb stick but dd command doesnt work
<nikke> :O
<freedomrun_> does somebody know how to apply this: echo 8 > /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness on boot?
<xubuntu093> ciao
<Marzata> ubottu: что это за хуйня?
<Marzata> ubottu: эсли на чанель ты не можеш посылат?
<Pici> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Marzata> !no
<ubottu> Hvis du vil diskutere på Norsk, vennligst gå til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<Marzata> !is
<jonjonmnamesjon> hey does anyone know where i can find the driver for my BCM4318[AirForceone54g]802.11g wireless LAN?
<jonjonmnamesjon> i cant go online as of now would really appreciate any help finding this driver
<jonjonmnamesjon> found it
<jonjonmnamesjon> hmm wonder if i can run terminal while instaling xubuntu
<popsch> how can I see which application tried to unlock the keyring, please? In the popup window it only says 'An application wants access...'
<jola> on linux I can see the new ntfs partition I created (http://pastebin.com/ctu4pVes) but not on windows. why?
<jonathan_> hi i am having trouble installing the driver for my wireles LAN card
<jonathan_> im thinking i need to be logged in as route to run the comand in terminal
<jonathan_> root*
<jonathan_> i dont know how to do this
<jonathan_> hi eric
<jonathan_> sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<jonathan_> im trying to enter this
<jonathan_> i get a error
<jonathan_>  Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<jonathan_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<jonathan_> this si the error
<hobgoblin> you have software center or synaptic or are already using apt-get in a terminal - can only do one at a time
<jonathan_> hmm thank ou
<jonathan_> this is a brand new install
<jonathan_> perhaps itis installing updates
<jonathan_> will xubuntu m be slow on a 8gb flash bc it seems to be
<hobgoblin> might need to make sure multiverse is enabled - Settings - Software Sources - first tab
<hobgoblin> no idea - possibly - and yes if it is installing updates then you will have to wait
<jonathan_> i see nothing for multi verse
<jonathan_> im pretty sure it is as it should be though
<jonathan_> iis lubuntu much more lightweight than xubuntu?
<jonathan_> bc as of now xubuntu runs poorly for me
<jonathan_> i have a 06 acer 800mhz and 2gb RAM
<jonathan_> it is installed on 8gb flash
<Unit193> Well, the processor is a bit on the lower side, but the RAM is good
<jonathan_> it is running really unstable
<jonathan_> i havent updated at all maybe that is why
<jonathan_> im wondering if that will make a difference
<jonathan_> i had puppy on previously but went to xubuntu bc skype couldnt get to work
<mongy> Im using the alternate installer iso to make an external usb drive with full encryption, and at the partitioning screen it displays my current layouts, including internal drive, of which it wants to format my swap partition but I dont really wanna have to go and fix my fstab later.. do I select 'use as - do not use partition' or will that blank my swap partition already existing on internal drive.?
<holstein> mongy: just tell the installer what you want to do... no swap, whatever
<holstein> tell it where you want grub to go, and /home or whatever else.. it'll "just work"
<mongy> I just dont want it touching my existing partitionts, and by default it detects them all and wants to format my swap.  Im gonna give the external its own swap
<holstein> mongy: just tell it not to format swap
<holstein> or not to use swap
<holstein> mongy: dont let "it" push you around ;)
<mongy> there is no "dont format it" option  just use as
<holstein> mongy: its a checkbox if memory serves...
<mongy> this is where I am getting confused as to what it will / wont do
<holstein> theres nothing in swap though, so dont lose any slepp over it
<mongy> 'alternate iso'
<holstein> sleep*
<holstein> mongy: sure... you can set flags though... i remember it just being a little more of a search
<holstein> bbl...
<mongy> if it formats my existing swap it will be a new uuid, which means  Id have to fix it up later for my existing install
<ngomes> hello , i have a issue booting kernel 3.0.0-14 witch is installed but cant select it
<ngomes> 3.0.0.-12 is always selected
<mysteriousdarren> ngomes: what xubuntu?
<ngomes> latest
 * mysteriousdarren is thinking
<ngomes> i press esc on boot , doesnt show Grub menu
<Unit193> Left shift on boot
<ngomes> i edit /boot/grub/menu.1st no luck
<ngomes> hmmm
<Unit193> Edit /etc/defaults/grub
<ngomes> u sure , Unit193 ?
<ngomes> left shift will force menu apperance ?
<Unit193> Are you sure you're on "latest" 11.10?
<Unit193> /etc/default/grub not /etc/defaults/grub
<ngomes> how do i check
<ngomes> im pretty sure its the latest but can check
<Unit193> lsb_release -r
<Unit193> (Terminal command)
<ngomes> Release:	11.10
<ngomes> yep
<ngomes> confirmed
<ngomes> ok , gonna try the left shift trick
<Unit193> Great
<ngomes> brb to let you know it worked
<ngomes> Unit193, it worked
<ngomes> but i dont have kernel 3.0.0.-14 in the list
<ngomes> only -12
<ngomes> but its installed ,im pretty sure i saw the kernel update
<Unit193> You could run  dpkg -l |grep generic
<ngomes> ii  linux-headers-3.0.0-12-generic         3.0.0-12.20                             Linux kernel headers for version 3.0.0 on x86/x86_64
<ngomes> ii  linux-headers-3.0.0-13-generic         3.0.0-13.22                             Linux kernel headers for version 3.0.0 on x86/x86_64
<ngomes> ii  linux-headers-3.0.0-14-generic         3.0.0-14.23                             Linux kernel headers for version 3.0.0 on x86/x86_64
<Unit193> Please use pastebin, and I take it you have "images' too? Not just headers?
<ngomes> yes yes
<ngomes> im doing normal updates
<hobgoblin> try doing a sudo update-grub
<ngomes> found 3 kernels
<ngomes> ok , gonna reboot to check list
<ngomes> right ... ?
<hobgoblin> if it updated yes
<ngomes> i did
<ngomes> just trying to make my dvb-t work
<ngomes> trying other kernel
<hobgoblin> k  - try reboot then
<ngomes> looks like .12 is not working
<ngomes> ok thanks
<go8765> can i found some fresh .deb for  Instantbird ?
<Unit193> go8765: I don't know of any, but I haven't looked like my life depended on it since I don't personally use it
<ngomes> hobgoblin, kernel does not appear , tryed to reinstall package , only .12 in the list :o
<ngomes> any help trying to boot 3.0.0.-14 ?
<hobgoblin> ngomes: do you have more than xubuntu installed?
<ngomes> nope
<ngomes> only xubuntu
<hobgoblin> :) but do you only have one of those installed - this is almost as if there is another grub being shown
<ngomes> :s
<ngomes> in /bot
<ngomes> in /boot/grub/menu.1st there's 3 entrys
<ngomes> 12, 13, 14
<hobgoblin> yea - I understand that
<Unit193> That's not the normal grub for Xubuntu 11.10
<ngomes> grub version is 1.99xxxx
<ngomes> something like that
<hobgoblin> ngomes: is there a /boot.grub/grub.cfg
<ngomes> no
<ngomes> ops
<ngomes> u typed wrong
<ngomes> yes there is
<hobgoblin> cool
<ngomes> hmm
<ngomes> only shows .12 entry
<ngomes> do i need to add it manually ? :s
<Unit193> No, but you did run sudo update-grub?
<hobgoblin> can you do this for me - give me the url it shows -    df -h |pastebinit
<ngomes> http://paste.ubuntu.com/799704/
<hobgoblin> ngomes: sudo fdisk -l |pastebinit
<ngomes> http://paste.ubuntu.com/799706/
<hobgoblin> do you get windows showing in the grub menu?
<ngomes> i dont have windows
<ngomes> its only a filesystem
<ngomes> NTFS
<hobgoblin> you could try reinstalling grub - http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11477006&postcount=2
<hobgoblin> ok - just checking ngomes :)
<hobgoblin> use sda as the drive
<hobgoblin> ngomes: the rest of that post is about something else - but the commands to reinstall are the same
<ngomes> only 2 commands as i see
<ngomes> sudo update-grub
<ngomes> this is the 2º
<hobgoblin> also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling_GRUB2
<ngomes> ok
<ngomes> done the 2 commands
<ngomes> reboot to check ?
<hobgoblin> ngomes: any errors?
<ngomes> no error reported
<ngomes> Installation finished. No error reported.
<hobgoblin> if it still doesn't show you can try the boot repair tool in the help page I just gave you
<hobgoblin> try a reboot then
<ngomes> ok brb
 * hobgoblin was so much happier with grub 1 ... 
<ngomes> hobgoblin, no luck :s
<hobgoblin> mmm - odd
<hobgoblin> ngomes: can you ls /boot - is -14 in there?
<ngomes> vmlinuz-3.0.0-14-generic
<hobgoblin> ngomes: cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg |pastebinit
<hobgoblin> then give me a few minutes
<ngomes> hobgoblin,  grub (GNU GRUB 0.97)
<ngomes> i dont have grub 2.0
<hobgoblin> aaah
<ngomes> why wasnt updated normaly
<ngomes> i did nothing but follow updates
<hobgoblin> ok - so you do in fact have both grub.cfg and menu.lst
<ngomes> yeah
<hobgoblin> is this an updated system or did you install grub legacy specifically
<ngomes> i isntalled xubuntu from CD
<ngomes> then followed sugested updates
<ngomes> installed from this version
<ngomes> 11.01
<ngomes> 11.10
<hobgoblin> how odd - anything that is not 'normal' about your machine
<ngomes> how to update do grub 2 ?»
<hobgoblin> well we can have a look at the menu.lst if you like
<Pici> If you upgraded from a prior release, grub does not get upgraded.
<ngomes> OK
<ngomes> hobgoblin, http://paste.ubuntu.com/799723/
<hobgoblin> Pici: that was my thought - but ngomes says it's a install
<ngomes> yeah , i have it for like 3 months only
<ngomes> its the latest
<hobgoblin> ngomes: that's not a menu.lst
<ngomes> ops,  i've copy pasted your line
<ngomes> ok
<ngomes> http://paste.ubuntu.com/799727/
<ngomes> hobgoblin, ^
<hobgoblin> mmm
<multipass> anyone use nautilus as their file manager?
<ngomes> i have nautilus
<hobgoblin> ngomes: looks to me like you are getting grub2 show on boot not menu.lst
<multipass> any issues with xfce? or all good
<ngomes> good here
<ngomes> its slower than thunar
<ngomes> but ok
<Unit193> multipass: It tends to take over the desktop
<hobgoblin> I always had issues with it trying to run the desktop
<multipass> ive heard that Unit193, so not sure about that part lol
<ngomes> hobgoblin, ngomes@HomeComputer:~$ grub --version
<ngomes> grub (GNU GRUB 0.97)
<ngomes> how can i have grub2 ?
<hobgoblin> yep - see that - if you look at the menu.lst there is also the chainload grub2 entry
<ngomes> so
<ngomes> what to do
<ngomes> update do grub2 ?
<hobgoblin> thinking
<ngomes> what package is
<ngomes> ngomes@HomeComputer:~$ grub --version
<ngomes> grub (GNU GRUB 0.97)
<ngomes> ops
<ngomes> p   grub-common                                                                            - GRand Unified Bootloader (common files)
<ngomes> p   grub-coreboot                                                                          - GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (Coreboot version)
<hobgoblin> ngomes: dpkg -l |grep grub |pastebinit
<ngomes> http://paste.ubuntu.com/799740/
<hobgoblin> ngomes: not at all sure what you have got going on there - it appears to have been an updated system rather than a clean install
<ngomes> lol ...
<ngomes> i did some updates
<ngomes> i did them all
<ngomes> when asked to do
<ngomes> anyway
<ngomes> what about it
<ngomes> how to solve
<hobgoblin> no - I mean an upgrade from an older system - if it was a clean install of 11.10 it shouldn't have installed grub legacy
<ngomes> it should have a way somehow
<hobgoblin> you could try resinstalling grub-pc in synaptic
<Unit193> dpkg -L grub-pc-bin |pastebinit
<hobgoblin> Unit193: it's installed
<Unit193> Yep, that lists files
<ngomes> http://paste.ubuntu.com/799749/
<hobgoblin> sorry - not reading properly Unit193
<hobgoblin> brb
<ngomes> grub i386 ? mine is x86
<ngomes> grub i386 ? mine is x86-64
<joe_> Help
<joe_> hello
<hobgoblin> joe_: just ask - if someone can help they will
<joe_> I have a old pc that I installed xbuntu on and it seems that it's always writing to HDD instead of using RAM any ideas
<Unit193> How much RAM do you have?
<Unit193> In terminal type  free -m
<joe_> I believe it's 512mb
<joe_> joe@joe-desktop:~$ free -m
<joe_>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<joe_> Mem:           242        235          7          0          5         45
<joe_> -/+ buffers/cache:        183         58
<joe_> Swap:          505        108        397
<joe_> joe@joe-desktop:~$
<hobgoblin> that'll be why then - very little RAM
<joe_> I thought the this OS would work well on limited resources
<hobgoblin> well it would be ok with 512Mb - but you have a lot less than that - you might be better of with lubuntu
<knome> !pastebin | joe_
<ubottu> joe_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<knome> :)
<w30> joe_, basically; yes but you can do better with choosing apps like abiword over libreoffice.
<joe_> See I think that possibly one stick of ram might have just went bad
<hobgoblin> joe_: try the memtest option in the boot menu
<w30> If you want someone to choose low resource hungry apps for you, install Lubuntu. However I don't think your choice of xubuntu is your problem with your computer. It did run windows ok and it is more resourse hungry than xubuntu.resource
<joe_> This is a real light weight distro it has abiword not libreoffice I was just trying to figure out if somthing could be highjacking my RAM or just something not being set up properly
<hobgoblin> if you have a dodgy stick of ram then that could be the cause of only half showing in free
<joe_> it ran windows xp really well aside from the normal windows issues
<larstr> I'm running compiz and I choose "smarter hw detection" or something similar.. My screen turned blue and now I'm in text mode... where do I start looking?
<larstr> in compiz settings manager
<hobgoblin> joe_: that is as maybe - but that is something completely different - also it is 10 years older than a new version of xubuntu ;)
<hobgoblin> the long and the short of it is that xubuntu is likely to be slow if you only have ~200 Mb Ram
<larstr> Im on 11.10 with emerald etc
<hobgoblin> larstr: hang around and if someone can help they wil, afraid I can't though - not used compiz for a long time
<joe_> this MB requires 2 sticks equally sized and if one is not working could it be hanging up the other
<larstr> hobgoblin: ok.. I'll be searhing a bit with lynx then I guess
<hobgoblin> :)
 * w30 has had memory sticks balk in Linux but get no complaints with windows
 * hobgoblin has too 
<w30> I haven't seen that option. Is that a ccsm choice?
<larstr> the offending compiz plugin is called "workaround options"
<w30> larstr, well, you can edit the text file that contains the config for ccsm and use a text editor to change yes to no or shut off compiz and edit ccsm from the 2d gui.
<larstr> w30: I'll see if I can find that file
<larstr> w30: yes, it was a setting in ccsm
<larstr> googling with lynx is not as fun as it used to be
<w30> larstr, I found one in /usr/share/compizconfig
<larstr> w30: thx! I'll have a look
<w30> larstr, also see if you have a .config or such hidden folder or config in your home directory
<larstr> w30: well.. none of those files in there has changed today
<Kingsy> can someone tell me why Ctrl+F5 doesnt work in xubuntu on FF ?
<Kingsy> has the CTRL key been reserved or something
<larstr> w30: looks promising. ~/.config/compiz-1/compizconfig/Default.ini
<w30> larstr, I recommend you export a working ccsm profile to your home directory and the set you default profile in ccsm to use that one. Easier to keep track of :=)
<w30> larstr, make a new profile called myprofile or sum such
<larstr> w30: hmm.. I do remember exporting a config not so long ago. To my home dir.
<larstr> w30: because I had to change a couple of things not available in ccsm
<w30> ccsm can be set to use the profile of your choice once you get a gui to it.
<w30> but, alas the cart has to go before the horse with computers
<larstr> I've found where the plugin loads in default.ini and I've removed it.. Now, how do I get compiz to reload the config? tried compiz --replace etc, but it can't open display
<larstr> I may be a coward, but a reboot did the trick
<w30> larstr, you could try the "compiz  ccp --replace  &" line
<larstr> w30: I did
<larstr> w30: but from ctrl+alt+f1 text mode it could not open screen
<w30> larstr, yeah you have to direct the command to the right display or it choses the display you are on
<w30> larstr, it ususally says a display is already running
<larstr> well, I rebooted instead and now I'm happy again :)
<w30> larstr, ha, discretion is the better part of valor some times
<w30> larstr, don't check that again.....
<larstr> true :)
<nanotube> what does the 'ccp' part do?
<Kingsy> can someone tell me why Ctrl+F5 doesnt work in xubuntu on FF ?
<TheSheep> try ctrl+r
<Kingsy> eh? that works.. but wtf? its ALWAYS been CTRL+F5
<Kingsy> does ctrl+r even do the same thing?
<nanotube> Kingsy: by default ctl-Fx is the shortcut to switch to that-numbered workspace
<nanotube> you can edit the shortcuts in the settings to take that out if you wish
<nanotube> then it'll be passed through to firefox
<Kingsy> nanotube: ahh right I see..
<Kingsy> thansk
<nanotube> np :)
<Crash_O-D> im trying to install video drivers and get jockey log http://paste.ubuntu.com/799978/
<Crash_O-D> im trying to install video drivers ati/amd fglrx and get check jockey log http://paste.ubuntu.com/799978/ how do i fix this?
<Kingsy> exit
#xubuntu 2012-01-11
<leontopod> what is xubuntu that makes it different from ubuntu?
<nanotube> leontopod: it uses the xfce desktop environment
<nanotube> which is lighter on resources generally speaking
<leontopod> ok thanks
<nanotube> a big bonus (for some people) in that the UI behaves a lot like the old gnome2
<nanotube> what with the panels and all.
<Kvaks> XFCE uses GTK+2 and Unity uses GTK+3, right? Is it possible to have both installed?
<nanotube> Kvaks: i have installed xubuntu-desktop on top of regular ubuntu oneiric, no problems here
<nanotube> they seem to coexist just fine
<Kvaks> Ok, nice. I thought that there would be a conflict there.
<Sebastien> where is the path to change the "motd" greet when you log on terminal ?
<nanotube> Sebastien: /etc/motd iirc
<Unit193> ~/.bashrc on default install
<Sebastien> iirc ?
<Unit193> Talking SSH?
<nanotube> iirc == if i recall correctly
<Sebastien> ah
<nanotube> Unit193: i don't see any reference to motd in .bashrc
<Unit193> nanotube: I'll have to show you mine sometime ;)
<nanotube> and i do see the content of /etc/motd when i log in on one of the vtys :)
<Unit193> /etc/update-motd.d/ too
<nanotube> Unit193: haha no time like the present. ;) though even better would be if you just tell me about all the cool stuff ;)
<nanotube> bonus question: what does 'motd' stand for? :)
<Sebastien> message of the day
<nanotube> \o/ you win ... i dunno, an irc hi-five
 * nanotube _o/\o_ Sebastien 
<nanotube> :D
<Sebastien> o/
<nanotube> \o
<nanotube> heh
<Sebastien> do i have to restart the box when i change this nanotube ?
<nanotube> iirc, no
<Sebastien> http://puu.sh/d1Ai its still the default one
<Sebastien> as soon i log off the file goes back to default.
<Unit193> Yeah, that's because the system updates it, man update-motd
<nanotube> i suppose stuff in update-motd.d resets it
<nanotube> heh
 * nanotube hasn't really mucked around with motd since i ran multiuser servers ... a decade ago. :)
<nanotube> all this newfangled update-motd stuff. meh. :P
<TVasEyes> may not be popular, but here goes anyway: http://deadmemes.net/2010/10/19/fear-and-loathing-in-debianubuntu-or-who-needs-etcmotd/
<nanotube> hehe
<Sebastien> so editing /etc/motd is not the easy way anymore ?
<Sebastien> who was that stupid to re-invent the wheel?
<TVasEyes> motd is constructed from a handful of scripts.
 * Sebastien found another reason why to use Centos...
<TVasEyes> is actual work to get it back to standard behaviour.
<Sebastien> i saw that...
<TVasEyes> Sebastien: if you want another reason, what do you see when you type 'who' ?
<Sebastien> nothing important
<TVasEyes> more than I get, I get noting, nada, zilch.  user doesn't exist?
<TVasEyes> anyway..
<Sebastien> <Unit193> ~/.bashrc on default install
<Sebastien> what do you mean if i may ask ?
<Unit193> Sebastien: Right you're going to want to chmod -x the files in /etc/update-motd/ that you don't want to show, and edit /etc/motd.tail for your message
<Unit193> Well, didn't have to start at the beginning, but yep
<Sebastien> i dont have /update-motd/
<Sebastien> but i do have /update-motd.d/
<Unit193> Woop, typo
<Sebastien> ok
<Sebastien> so i chmod +x * frim in this folder
<Unit193> Well, the ones you don't want to run, -x
<Sebastien> ya -x * typo :(
<Sebastien> what is motd.tail ?
<Sebastien> i can't find it
<Unit193> /etc/motd.tail you may need to create
<Sebastien> ok
<Sebastien> now this is all i got: http://puu.sh/d1Nz
<Unit193> You left /etc/update-motd.d/99-footer with executable?
<Sebastien> ya, and look what the file is: http://puu.sh/d1P3
<Sebastien> but the motd didn't show.
<Sebastien> i only see this: http://puu.sh/d1Pc
<Unit193> Things to check: /etc/update-motd.d/99-footer has +x /etc/motd.tail is the file, and then put it in /etc/motd and wait for it to refresh (It doesn't right after you edit, iirc)
<Unit193> (To test, I just tried it)
<Unit193> Worked
<Sebastien> got it
<Sebastien> perfect :)
<Sebastien> Thank you :)
<Unit193> You are welcome
 * Unit193 removes pookie from motd.tail
<Sebastien> http://puu.sh/d1Qx exactly what i wanted \o/ \o/
<Unit193> Awesome! That's actually quite handy too
<Unit193> You can also use banner
<Sebastien> ill put some usefull infos for everyone here using the server too
<Sebastien> some bash scripts to install stuff..
<Sebastien> Thank you :)
<Unit193> Sure
<Sebastien> second question, how do i add programs to startup on boot
<Sebastien> like eggdrop and irc server
<TVasEyes> add to /etc/rc.local
<TVasEyes> (is one way)
<eleek> hi
<eleek> is anyone here?
<shoenig> nope
<eleek> hmm
<eleek> then what is this room used for?
<shoenig> nobody really knows
<pleia2> eleek: there are people here :) feel free to just ask your question, if folks know the answer they will reply
<eleek> I was needing help setting up samba on xubuntu, I have an older laptop that is running it and I am trying to connect to my workgroup.
<pleia2> what problem are you running in to?
<Unit193> Are you just trying to connect to a server? or setting one up?
<eleek> well I was stuck in the default "WORKGROUP" then I went to change it and now the computer is not showing up anywhere.
<eleek> it is for a home network
<eleek> I can see the workgroup that I have set up for my other computers with the system running xubuntu, but I can not see the system running xubuntu with the other systems.
<eleek> no one knows what I am talking about?
<Unit193> I did it a while back, but I wasn't listening when I was telling myself what I was doing :/
<Unit193> Sounds like you want to get AND send files from that computer
<eleek> right
<Unit193> Well, if the others can already "see" your computer, you could just use Gigolo to connect to others
<Sebastien> how can i put color in my banner /motd/ ?
<Sebastien> this is fail
<eleek> the xubuntu machine can not be seen at all
<eleek> but on the xubuntu machine I can see all of the other computers
<Sebastien> refresh the page on the new computers?
<eleek> i have.. and I have tried to reboot the xubuntu machine.
<Sebastien> how can i enable the root login account on xubuntu
<Sebastien> i need it for winscp ( i use this to edit configs, its quicker and easier when i log on root@ from it )
<openSSO> Good day everyone! Is there anyone who would be able to help me set up a working Single Sign-On (SSO) system for Apache2 and PHP5 on Xubuntu 11.10?
<holstein> openSSO: you mean, one user?
<holstein> you dont really need XFCE for that
<holstein> i would probably do a server install, or minimal
<holstein> the default is to get on user account
<holstein> one*
<openSSO> What I mean is... a server that hosts user accounts so that people who visit my website can use the same account for all parts of the site. I just need help with the server portion. I can probably configure my website systems (WordPress and Moodle) myself.
<openSSO> authentication system
<openSSO> like PAM or LDAP
<holstein> might want to consider http://www.turnkeylinux.org/lampstack
<holstein> something with webmin...
<holstein> they have moodle and wordpress appliances
<holstein> i do ssh key authentication
<openSSO> ah okay I thought I already installed LAMP but I guess what I installed were actually just the Apache2, MySQL, and PHP5 packages all separate.
<openSSO> hmm thing is though this looks like an operating system... I need to keep what I have now because I run Rivendell which is a radio station system.
<holstein> openSSO: sure... you can also run those live, or in Virtualbox
<holstein> you can do literally anything you want
<openSSO> okay how do I run live?
<holstein> i would start here
<openSSO> is it like a program?
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LDAPClientAuthentication
<holstein> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PAMConfigFrameworkSpec
<holstein> i use ssh... what i mean by "live" is that you can run one of those turnkey appliances live
<holstein> either for the project, or to just learn about how they have configured ubuntu
<openSSO> ah okay
<openSSO> I'm looking at Turnkey appliances and it isn't looking like something I want... I still don't think that... for example... if LAMP Wordpress and Moodle appliances were installed, and someone created an account on WordPress... that they could use that same account on Moodle. That's basically where I'm getting at... same account for all parts of the website (presently only WordPress and Moodle). I tried LDAP but it's for some reas
<openSSO> ...I tried following LDAP guides too and it didn't work.
<pleia2> LDAP is complicated and the applications have to be LDAP aware (I don't know about wordpress and moodle)
<pleia2> what you're asking is not trivial, it's a complex problem
<openSSO> WordPress has an LDAP authentication Module... as well as Moodle. I'm trying to do it over from scratch now.
<pleia2> LDAP sounds like the way to go then, but the learning curve is steep :)
<openSSO> nah LDAP won't work... it's saying that some credentials are invalid
<openSSO> I typed everything correctly so I must have done something wrong
<baizon> is there a tool (gui) with that i can watch the active connections (host: port)?
<_Pete_> baizon: dont know about GUI but jnettop does that in textmode/console
<baizon> yeah, got it with netstat
<xubuntu182> hello
<xubuntu182> is there anyone there?
<oobiloz> i am here
<xsl> can someone tell me plz where to look for help related to xubuntu and ltsp ?
<olbi> yay, I have compiling latest ristretto for Xubuntu 11.10 :D looks cool :)
<augustl> xsl: what's ltsp?
<xsl> linux terminal server project
<xsl> and i use ubuntu for ltsp-server
<xsl> started to use xubuntu because i prefer xfce over gnome
<go8765> can i use some command to see all ppa in my system?
<csenger41> hello everyone
<smjms> xfce doesn't have the option to lock screen?
<TheSheep> xfce does have the option to lock the screen
<augustl> oh nice, disabling the indicator plugins enables the notificaiton icons
<go8765> smjms: xlock?
<cYmen> hm..where does ubuntu store how to set up displays?
<cYmen> I have to run xrandr to fix everything after every startup...
<go8765> is this ppa good to update weechat? or i haveing problems with dependences https://launchpad.net/~number5/+archive/ppa
<nanotube> cYmen: heh, i've made a little script in my ~/bin to set my displays, also have to run it after a reboot. that said... i don't reboot often. suspend is my friend. :)
<cYmen> nanotube: in other words you tried to find out how to fix it and couldn't? :)
<nanotube> cYmen: no i didn't really much try. making a one-line shell script using xrandr was easier. :)
<nanotube> but there's something you can do in settings editor iirc.
<nanotube> http://www.ubuntubuzz.com/2011/12/how-to-dual-monitor-setup-on-xfce.html
<nanotube> http://kenneho.net/2011/06/30/setting-up-dual-monitors-in-xubuntu-11-04-on-fujitsu-p7120/ <- appears to be the same technique... so i guess it works. :)
<baizon> cYmen: try arandr
<cYmen> nanotube: looks good, thanks
<nanotube> np :)
<xubuntu802> I need  an xubunto that can run in a pc with 64mb of ram
<xubuntu802> help me
<HannspreeUbuntu> Hello guys.
<HannspreeUbuntu> I'm trying to install xubuntu in my laptop but installation process fails because i'm not sure exactly why.
<HannspreeUbuntu> I finally was able to install the base system but without any functional packages. So I have only access to console.
<ilkmgf> Hi everyone. Q: Does xubuntu 11.10 include clipman or another clipboard manager? I'm not finding it in the list of available panel plugins.
<Thermi> hi, did you try it with another DVD/CD?
<HannspreeUbuntu> I figured i need network to do the apt-get stuff and get my system to work.
<Thermi> HannspreeUbuntu exactly.
<HannspreeUbuntu> but my network uses static ip
<Thermi> ilkmgf i'll take a look at my current install on my Laptop. Please wait
<ilkmgf> Thermi, thanks a lot.
<Thermi> HannspreeUbuntu do man ifconfig and use it to configure your ethernet interfaces
<Thermi> type "man ifconfig" and read the manual :p
<HannspreeUbuntu> Thermi, I'm following the serverguide network config on the ubuntu docs
<HannspreeUbuntu> I just wanted to know if what I'm doing makes sense, I mean, even if my system is not functional, use apt-get to get it to work.
<Thermi> HannspreeUbuntu do you want to install a desktop environment like XFCE or Gnome?
<Thermi> and yes, you are doing a lot of sense.
<Thermi> ilkmgf yes, clipman is installed
<HannspreeUbuntu> Thermi, I want xfce.
<HannspreeUbuntu> But I just ran into a problem
<ilkmgf> Thermi, thanks. Guess I'll just apt-get it
<Thermi> ilkmgf the packages "xfce4-climpan-plugin" and "xfce4-clipman"
<Thermi> those are the ones you want
<Thermi> HannspreeUbuntu tell us.
<ilkmgf> Thanks~!
<Thermi> np.
<HannspreeUbuntu> Ahh, I retried the command and it work.
<HannspreeUbuntu> I'm gonna follow the guide, hope it works.
<HannspreeUbuntu> After I get network running, what command should I run? is there something like an apt-get install xubuntu-base?
<Thermi> there is apt-get install xfce4
<Thermi> it will install the standard xfce4 desktop environment
<Thermi> install the recommendet plugins :p
<Thermi> _üaclages
<Thermi> *packages
<HannspreeUbuntu> Cool, i usually unistall most programms xubuntu comes with when my installation is succesful anyway.
<HannspreeUbuntu> Thank, Thermi
<Thermi> no problem.
<HannspreeUbuntu> I'll let you know if I run into another problem.
<Thermi> i think it should also install synaptic
<Thermi> then it should be much more comfortable :D
<HannspreeUbuntu> whoa, that was quick.
<HannspreeUbuntu> ran into problem, Thermi.
<HannspreeUbuntu> when I do the rout command to set up my gateway
<HannspreeUbuntu> i get SIOCADDRT: Not suck process
<Thermi> wtf? :D
<Thermi> i never encountered this
<HannspreeUbuntu> No such*
<Thermi> what is your gateway address?
<HannspreeUbuntu> 130.104.85.126
<Thermi> looks proper :D
<Thermi> i'm sorry, but i can't help you with that error except for googling it and directing you to any advice i find
<HannspreeUbuntu> Just did... found some sites
<HannspreeUbuntu> Thermi, this page gives me a solution
<HannspreeUbuntu> http://www.digitalsanctum.com/2009/03/22/solution-to-siocaddrt-no-such-process-on-ubuntu/
<Thermi> k.
<Thermi> :D
<HannspreeUbuntu> the problem is that I don't even have nano installed and I can't edit the file
<Thermi> i hope it works for you now
<Thermi> try vi
<HannspreeUbuntu> have it! never heard about it. :D
<Thermi> it's a pretty difficult text editor :D
<Thermi> but it can do a lot :p
<HannspreeUbuntu> Thermi, i finally managed to get my laptop connected.
<HannspreeUbuntu> but now when I do apt-get it asks me to put in a cd.
<HannspreeUbuntu> I guess i have to change the software sources
<Thermi> exactly
<Thermi> comment out the cd with a # in front of it or delete the line entirely
<HannspreeUbuntu> Thermi, which file?
<Thermi> hm
<Thermi> good question :D
<charlie-tca> /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<HannspreeUbuntu> it only has one line... the one with the cd.
<Thermi> comment it out
<smjms> how do I update fonts.conf? :I
<charlie-tca> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<Marzata> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<Thermi> HannspreeUbuntu and?
<lordjj> Anyone knows where I can find a small ASCII Art of a coin? :P
<holstein> lordjj: i usually google for them.. you can make one from the GIMP easy enough if you have a picture you want to use
<holstein> the GIMP or something online
<TheSheep> lordjj: here is one for you (_) :)
<TheSheep> lordjj: anotther one: o
<lordjj> I ended up drawing these : http://paste.ubuntu.com/800913/ :P
<holstein> lol... i like 0 personally
<HannspreeUbuntu> Thermi, i'm trying to install again, this time it seems it will do a clean install.
<nanotube> heh yea, 0 is pretty good. :)
<HannspreeUbuntu> so problem solved, I guess.
<holstein> lordjj: hey, i like those :)
<lordjj> :P
<tjingboem> i want to write soemthing to a SD card, but permission denied. How can i change that?
<craigbass1976> With nautilus, I was able to view a remote directory via ssh.  Can I do this in Thunar?
<TheSheep> craigbass1976: you have to mount it with sshfs (or gigolo if you prefer gui)
<craigbass1976> TheSheep, http://roglev.info/?p=26  Like so?
<TheSheep> yes, that works
<craigbass1976> TheSheep, any idea why it changes ownership of the direcotiry I mounted it in to somethign else?  moultonlumber typically looks like this: drwxr-xr-x 2 craig craig    4096 2012-01-11 15:13 moultonlumber   After that command (sshfs) it looks like this: d????????? ? ?     ?           ?                ? moultonlumber
<TheSheep> no idea, maybe it's trying to match the rights of the remote directory?
<craigbass1976> TheSheep, same guy owns it, but UID is probvably different
<Josse> Hello guys, my system is not detecting the battery, before reinstall it did. Does anyone have any idea why this could be??
<Marzata> you battery in place?
<Josse> Marzata, sure my lapton is running un battery now.
<Josse> but no indicator
<Josse> My power manager doesn't even let me tell it what to do when pc is running on battery.
<Marzata> strange
<Josse> Yeah. I guess I'll work on it tomorrow, it's late.
<Josse> Thanks anyway.
#xubuntu 2012-01-12
<pwnedulongtime_> anyone having a problem in 11.10 with xfce power manager not respecting the AC lid close preference?
<holstein> pwnedulongtime: make sure you have it set for the mode you are in
<holstein> plugged in or on battery
<pwnedulongtime> nevermind
<pwnedulongtime> dconf-tools solved it
<holstein> :)
<pwnedulongtime> should be part of the default install really
<holstein> pwnedulongtime: *-devel would be a place i would start grinding an axe like that... maybe the devel mailing list
<jsoft> What xdm/gdm/wahtever does xubuntu use?
<Unit193> jsoft: What version?
<ball> Is there any video editing software for Xubuntu? I'm not looking for anything elaborate, just want to add titles at the front and perhaps prune some sections out (home video editing).
<jsoft> Unit193: 11
<Unit193> 11.10 or 11.04? There isn't 11. 11.04 = GDM and 11.10 = LightDM
<jsoft> 11.10
<jsoft> hmm
<Unit193> ball: I thought PiTiVi could, but I don't edit movies
<holstein> ball: openshot, ^ pitivi, kdenlive
<holstein> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/top5-linux-video-editing-system-software/
<Unit193> Hey, I hit one!
<holstein> hehe
<Unit193> What? You know I don't have the hardware for it
<holstein> i really liked kdenlive, though avidemux is one ive been using since windows
<ball> holstein: Thanks
<jsoft> hmm, xubuntu looks kinda slick
<augustl> seems like xubuntu has patched pidgin to use a different icon, a purple speech bubble
<augustl> and it seems that this patched pidgin doesn't change the icon when I have an unread message
<augustl> how can I make pidgin use its built-in icon?
<augustl> by icon I mean notification bar icon btw
<augustl> or is it status bar? Anyways..
<larstr> how come this bug is still unassigned? It's very annoying. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/876198
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 876198 in compiz (Ubuntu) "When switching workspaces with rotate/cube previous Ws contents are momentarily displayed" [Medium,Confirmed]
<larstr> focus still remains on old workspace
<jsoft> What should I use to set the cpu-frequency I want?
<jsoft> (ie, for my laptop)
<Marzata> cube rotate?
<dharri> this rooms quiet I guess everyone is very happy with Xubuntu
<knome> mostly, yes
<dharri> mostly? why what are you having problems with?
<Marzata> what problems?
<dharri> ok as Xubuntu is running fine for everyone I'll leave
<Marzata> you came to help us?
<knome> there is people lurking out and stepping up if somebody needs help
<dommer> anyone wanna tell me how wine is supposed to work?
<Marzata> wine-dows?
<craigbass1976> Here's a dumb question...  Where's volume control in lucid?
<dommer> lol
<craigbass1976> forgot a bout alsamixer...
<dommer> main tool bar?
<dommer> X3
<craigbass1976> I don't  see anything anywhere.  No speaker icon on the bar, nothing in the menu.  Someone could have monkeyed with the computer though
<dommer> go to the  bar, right click, add objects, volume :|
<tappi> i'm trying to install ubuntu using "xubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso" loaded with unetbootin to a usb-memory stick
<dommer> aaaannnnnnd
<tappi> i get the splash screen, and pick the "install xubuntu" option, after that i get the xubuntu logo for a second and a ash shell loads
<tappi> and nothing happens, the command line reads (initframs) _ with the _ being the cursor
<dommer> hmm
<dommer> write to a disc or get a wsus copy on your usb
<hobgoblin> I'd check the iso md5sum unless it was a torrent download
<tappi> hmm true
<hobgoblin> mostly because all but one of the issues I've eve had has been a dodgy d/load :)
<dommer> ha
<dommer> or just get it off the site?
<hobgoblin> dommer: I've had dodgy d/loads from the site in the past
<tappi> i get 5eaf65ba12f74b6c5b912cce2dae1762 and i think the official file has these http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/mirror/cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/11.10/release/MD5SUMS
<dommer> I have 10.04 :) LTS ftw
<hobgoblin> then it's not that then :)
<tappi> indeed
<tappi> what's wsus?
<dommer> I'd like to get fiesty fawn to see what went fffffffff with it
<dommer> wsus is a loader for inside of windows, but I've found its a guaranteed back up for installs
<dommer> no crashes
<dommer> so essentually a hack for installing of of discs and USB easier
<tappi> link?`
<dommer> a buy xubuntu 11.10 add :| nope
<dommer> have you ever installed linux inside windows?
<dommer> when you pop the disc in and the window pops up that's wsus
<dommer> esentualy
<tappi> i have not
<hobgoblin> wubi like is it
<dommer> WUBI
<dommer> that's it
<dommer> god I'm forgetting shit lately
<mongy> not any problems when making the /boot partition for my external encrypted hd if I make it fat32 is there?
<SimonP86> hi, I have a Xubuntu 11.04 Virtualbox VM which won't boot.  if I try to start the Xubuntu guest in 'Recovery mode' then it stalls on the line saying "Begin: Running /scripts/init-bottom ... done."
<autif> see if you can send Ctrl-Alt-F1, Ctrl-Alt-F2 etc key combinations to the VM, if you can, may be you can look at the system log?
<Guest31464> how i can change permission to editing my autorun file ? is sudo chmod 444 and sudo chmod 004 is god idea?
<holstein> Guest31464: i would just sudo edit the file
<holstein> sudo nano path/to/file
<holstein> i would make a proper backup
<Guest31464> sorry?
<Guest31464> what you mean?
<Guest31464> sorry0
<Guest31464> to cancel editing)
<holstein> Guest31464: dont make the file editable by you
<holstein> just become sudo and edit the file
<Guest31464> *cancel
<holstein> Guest31464: im just saying what i would do
<Guest31464> holstein: no. i need to block editing of this file. how i can do this?
<Guest31464> i want to make permission than  block editing of this file.
<holstein> Guest31464: sudo nano /path/to/file opens the file as root in nano
<holstein> thats a commandline text editor
<holstein> if you wanted to open it in gedit...
<Guest31464> i undrestand)
<Guest31464> no
<holstein> gksudo gedit /path/to/file
<Guest31464> i want to lock any editing of this file in future
<holstein> gksudo leafpad... whatever
<charlie-tca> Make it read only, as in r--r--r--
<charlie-tca> But even that is not foolproof for those with the password
<charlie-tca> It just stops any accidental changes, and cause the system to fail because sometimes root needs to be able to change files
<Guest31464> charlie-tca: i want to try block autorun in this way on my usb-drive and then use it on windows machins with troyans an viruses ..
<charlie-tca> That's easy in Linux. Make it owned by root. But I don't know how you will do it using it on windows. that would be better asked in ##windows
<Guest31464> charlie-tca: i know tha there is some permission that blok editind to anyone. for root too. in grub files for example as i know in last ubuntu. what this permission/
<Guest31464> ?
<holstein> Guest31464: root should be able to change those permissions back, or whatever
<holstein> you dont give away root access lightly
<Guest31464> so what number of this acces? 444 ?
<Guest31464> *permission
<holstein> for root olny?
<Guest31464> holstein: for anyone bloking
<holstein> Guest31464: i would reference https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Guest31464> permission that block editing for anyone
<holstein> Guest31464: you cant really block root
<holstein> thats the point of root.. all access
<TVasEyes> Guest31464: do you mean 'immutable'?  see chattr
<Guest31464> i know that root kan change this permission but if he dont change it - it cant change file. or no?
<Guest31464> *can
<Guest31464> TVasEyes: what you mean? i dont fully understand(
<holstein> Guest31464: maybe you should share the overall vision... could be there is a much easier way to do this
<TVasEyes> man 1 chattr, immutable bit.
<Guest31464> TVasEyes: may be i dont know what it is (
<Guest31464> but may be i mean it
<TVasEyes> it's a way of preventing a file being changed (made *immutable*), anyway, man page explains all.
<Guest31464> thanks for help. but now its too hard to undertand for me this man(
<autif> Guest31464 - try the command "chattr +i autorun"
<autif> then see if it did everything you wanted it to do
<Guest31464> with  sudo?
<autif> yes
<autif> TVasEyes - I learnt something today - thanks!
<go8765> autif: chattr: Неприменимый к данному устройству ioctl while reading flags on autorun.inf
<TVasEyes> autif: cool.
<TVasEyes> go8765: is this file on at FAT fs?
<autif> go8765 - are you sure that you disk is in good state?
<autif> ah that would also do it
<go8765> TVasEyes: yes. system monitor say that this is vfat
<go8765> autif: i think that my usb-drive is good now
<TVasEyes> then you won't be able to use the extended attributes, sorry.  444 (ie r/o for all) would seem to be your only option.
<autif> I dont think you can make a file immutable in non unix file systems
<autif> you need ext2/3/4
<go8765> ok. thanks for answers)
<TVasEyes> go8765|off:  "use it on windows" - you could use ext2/3 fs on your usb and install ifs on Windoze (http://www.fs-driver.org/).  should give you a little more protection ;)
<YoHoMoJo> hey can anyone help me running bitcoin?
<charlie-tca> !bitcoin
<SpiKe_Spiegel> hi everyone
<SpiKe_Spiegel> Is someone else using Spotify with Xubuntu ?
<holstein> last time i checked, i wasnt 'allowed'.. whats the issue SpiKe_Spiegel ?
<SpiKe_Spiegel> I can't access Spotify menubar - and the Spotify indicator is blinking when I click on the menu
<SpiKe_Spiegel> I don't have the globalmenu plugin installed
<holstein> you could ask in #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> for things like that, i usually look for something to remove from the /home directory... some config file that has gotten funky
<SpiKe_Spiegel> I'll ask them, thanks for the channel
<holstein> SpiKe_Spiegel: why cant you access the menu?
<SpiKe_Spiegel> I already tried to remove config files
<holstein> can you hold alt and drag the window around?
<SpiKe_Spiegel> I can access every menu but Spotify's one
<SpiKe_Spiegel> yep for alt
<holstein> and i assume you've reinstalled...
<SpiKe_Spiegel> yep
<holstein> not sure.. its tough with partially developed and supported apps like that
<SpiKe_Spiegel> also, I don't have any error in console
<SpiKe_Spiegel> With Archlinux + Xfce, everything's OK, so this is really a Xubuntu issue
<ubuntu_> hey guys
<ubuntu_> I need help
<ubuntu_> someone here?
<ubuntu_> how can help me?
<ubuntu_> Rightnow I'm on the boot menu
<ubuntu_> And I click 100 times on install xubuntu shortcut at my desktop and It doesn't do anything
<ubuntu_> what can I do?
<ubuntu_> .?>......
<Myrtti> please have patience
<holstein> SpiKe_Spiegel: im not disagreeing with you, however, there are different version of pacakges in xubuntu and arch for spotify to 'disagree' with
<Unit193> ubuntu_: One option would be to reboot and select "Install Xubuntu"
<ubuntu_> It's 23:00 night here at my country so It's hard to be patiend when you have to go to school at 7 am..
<ubuntu_> I did it
<charlie-tca> ubuntu_: right click the shortcut, and wait for it to appear. Then left-click "execute" in the top of the menu that appears
<ubuntu_> ok
<ubuntu_> just a minute
<holstein> ubuntu_: that is not the issue of anyone here... we are not paid for our services... your patients will be rewarded :)
<holstein> ubuntu_: you can always try downloading and using the alternate ISO to install
<ubuntu_> It's not open again
<holstein> there are a couple ways to install from that live CD... you can choose install from the menu at boot
<ubuntu_> Ok and sorry
<SpiKe_Spiegel> you can also boot the live session and then install
<ubuntu_> But I want to format my computer..
<ubuntu_> A clean Installation..
<ubuntu_> is there is a way to run it from the terminal?
<ubuntu_> thank you very much for your help!
<holstein> ubuntu_: you can format from the installer
<holstein> no reason not to
<ubuntu_> I want to format my hard drive
<Myrtti> SpiKe_Spiegel: btw you haven't even told us if you're running Spotify in Wine or if you're running the native Linux version - in anycase people in the #spotify may have a better idea what's going on. Possibly.
<charlie-tca> Which can be done with any of the above methods to install
<charlie-tca> ubuntu_: it doesn't matter how the installer runs, formatting can still be done
<ubuntu_> okkk
<holstein> ubuntu_: right.. the installer will do that
<ubuntu_> I'll try to format from ubuntu
<ubuntu_> thank you....!
<ubuntu_> bye bye have a good night/day!
<SpiKe_Spiegel> Myrtti, I'm running the native client, I'll check the spotify channel (didn't know this channel exists :/ )
<liron_> Hey I'm back
<liron_> I'm at Ubuntu now
<liron_> How I run the install on it?
<liron_> Someone can help me on how to run Xubuntu Installation from a disc????
<liron_> Without boot? thanks..
<charlie-tca> without booting the cd?
<charlie-tca> That could be difficult
<liron_> On my Ubuntu
<liron_> If I try to booting the cd
<liron_> I click on  Install Xubuntu
<liron_> It's open me a operation system
<liron_> And then I CLick around 100 times on INstall xubuntu
<liron_> and nothing happened..
<Unit193> You're in Ubuntu with Gnome/Unity? If so, I'd try a !purexfce (Though, I prefer a clean install)
<liron_> what can I do?
<liron_> I prefer to
<liron_> what is !pruexfce?
<Unit193> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<liron_> You recommand me to try to boot from the disc?
<liron_> and to try to do it again?
<genii-around> !debootstrap
<ubottu> debootstrap is used to create a !Debian or Ubuntu base system from scratch, without requiring the availability of !dpkg or !APT. It does this by downloading !.deb files from a mirror site, and carefully unpacking them into a directory you can eventually !chroot into.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot for more information
<liron_> I think it's the best thing that I can to do
<gry2> kernel crashed, I rebooted, where do I find logs please? I tried checking '/var/log/kern.log' but I'm not sure if the crash log is there, not all of the information is easy to understand
<liron_> OKK I'll try booting again thank you
<liron_> bye bye
<autif> gry2 - try /var/log/
<autif> there should be several dmesg.log files
<autif> likewise, /var/log/ also has older kern.log file (kern.log.1, kern.log.2.gz etc)
<gry2> hm
<gry2> autif, kern.log is the latest one though or?
<autif> yes, kern.log is the current boot - the one after the reboot
<autif> i take that back - apparently one one boot cycle can span several kern.log files and one kern.log file can have several boot cycles. So, your best bet is to look for something at the start of all the kernel messages in a new boot cycle
<autif> on my machine it is log source = /proc/kmsg
<TVasEyes> autif, gry2: the timestamps in (kern)log files should help.
<gry2> dmesg doesn't appear to have anything relevant at all, relevant part of kern.log is http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1446909 (I still don't understand if it contains the crash or not, but it's the part for today AND before the new boot)
<autif> gry2 - sorry, it seems like everything looks fine in that part of the log (There is a stacktrace around line 218 - i am not sure what that is all about)
<autif> It is not a kernel crash though
<gry2> autif: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1447001 is /var/log/dmesg; other dmesg files are too old, not modified today, so not relevant either
<gry2> oh, it didn't fit the paste size, http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1447008 is the rest of it
<gry2> autif: (if you have idea where to find the crash logs please let me know, I'm searching on the web but that does not work very well)
#xubuntu 2012-01-13
<s3raph> hey guys; I'm having a problem with weird `kill` problem, could anyone lend a hand?
<knome> !ask | s3raph
<ubottu> s3raph: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<s3raph> that works xD
<s3raph> okay so, when I try and `kill pid`, i just get a '>' subprompt, and the process is still running; now if I do something like `strace kill pid`, the process is terminated, and I get no subprompt.
<s3raph> ^oh, sorry, that happens for both root and non-root users.
<s3raph> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Marzata> xkill?
<s3raph> Marzata: what do you mean?
<dbrimr> I keep getting a "Failed to mount 'Filesystem Name' / Not Authorized" error in xfce4. How can I fix this?
<GridCube> !details | dbrimr
<ubottu> dbrimr: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<dbrimr> I plug in a USB HDD. It appears as an icon on the desktop, but when I click it the aforementioned error pops up. I can't find the HDD under /dev or I'd just manually do it.
<dbrimr> I'm using Ubuntu Studio 11.10 (not actually Xubuntu, but it's on xfce4).
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> you used that usb on windows before?
<dbrimr> No, I haven't used Windows in years.
<dbrimr> I've used it in several prior versions of Linux, though.
<dbrimr> Mostly (if not all) *buntu.
<GridCube> i've had that problem, it can be put down to a few options, one its mbr table got corrupted, another is that the usb cable is broken, another is that its usb port is broken, another is that the drive is not getting enough energy from the computer
<GridCube> the only solution i've found to the corruption part is formating the drive
<dbrimr> If the cable or port was broken, how would it even show as an icon in the first place?
<dbrimr> As for power, it has its own power.
<holstein> the drive or partiion can be bad
<dbrimr> The drive works fine on another machine.
<holstein> dbrimr: maybe test it wheil you have it mounted on that other machine
<holstein> make sure its showing up in fdisk -l
<holstein> try mounting via the commandline
<dbrimr> fdisk showed it, got it via CLI. Thanks!
<totesmuhgoats> hey guys, i am running xubuntu 11.10, initially it was ubuntu and i uninstalled unity and installed the xubuntu-desktop package
<totesmuhgoats> i am trying to use gigolo but it doesn't list any servers
<nanotube> hey, welcome to the club totesmuhgoats
<totesmuhgoats> i think i might be missing some packages
<totesmuhgoats> is there anything i need to install to use gigolo?
<totesmuhgoats> when i click the connect to server button the only thing i see in the drop down list is "custom location"
<totesmuhgoats> nothing about windows shares or anything like i see in the screenshots
<totesmuhgoats> nevermind, i figured it out
<totesmuhgoats> i was missing gvfs-backends
<totesmuhgoats> i had all the other gvfs and fuse packages
<totesmuhgoats> but that was the missing link
<Unit193> Do you have gvfs-backends?
<Unit193> Yeah, nevermind, I skimmed too fast
<totesmuhgoats> lol, i thought you were joking
<totesmuhgoats> thanks though
 * Unit193 facepalms
<xubuntu597> hola
<IdanSuper> Hey guys
<IdanSuper> I need help
<IdanSuper> I can't run install Xubuntu Icon at my desktop
<IdanSuper> someone here?
<nanotube> IdanSuper: hi, people are here, just be patient and someone will be around
<IdanSuper> OKK
<IdanSuper> ?
<nanotube> it's off-hours in the usa, which i'm guessing is where most people here are from, IdanSuper
<Unit193> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<IdanSuper> OKK I Boot Xubuntu from my disc
<IdanSuper> and I Choose install xubuntu at the first screen
<IdanSuper> and then it open me a operation system or something
<IdanSuper> with icon:Install Xubuntu 11.10 on it
<IdanSuper> and I click on it around 100 times and nothing happened
<Unit193> When you choose "Install Xubuntu" is it the second one down?
<IdanSuper> i don't remember
<IdanSuper> I think so
<IdanSuper> okkkk I need to go sorry I'll back today..
<IdanSuper> bay
<Unit193> .....Alright
<SkyNetMaster> h, it is very confusing with bugg reporting :) could you advice where to report xubuntu bugs?
<TheSheep> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<SkyNetMaster> TheSheep, but there is nothing about xubuntu
<TheSheep> xubuntu falls into "any of its derivatives"
<SkyNetMaster> ok, maybe I am just sleepy stil, but can't find a place to report new bug :/
<xman> Hi
<xman> how can i sett system proxy in xubuntu?
<xman> i cant find proxy setting in xubuntu
<xmann> any ideas how can i set proxy in xubuntu?
<xmann> please help me
<SkyNetMaster> xmann, http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/set-proxy-server-ubuntu-linux/
<xmann> ok
<xmann> i want to use my phone as modem to connect to the internet via usb, so i need set system proxy ,can i install any app. to set sys. proxy for xfce?
<Marzata> http_proxy="http://user:pw@proxyaddress:port"
<freedom7> hi all
<chelz> freedom7: hi
<freedom7> cheerx chelz
<freedom7> cheerz
<Kingsy> what is going on with samba in xubuntu? "sometimes" when I click on network in the file explorer you can see the network.. other times the windows network folder is empty..
<Kingsy> why??
<freedom7> cant decide if i like xfce session better than xubuntu
<Kingsy> its sooo annoying, I need to browse the network and today its just deciding not to show anything
<Kingsy> can anyone help?
<chelz> Kingsy: there are various terminal tools to view smb things
<chelz> like smbmount
<Kingsy> chelz: can you give me some things I can check for to get this working?
<chelz> Kingsy: do you know the ip for the smb server and do you have to use a login+pass?
<Kingsy> chelz: the smb server? sorry I don't follow.. its just a standard windows network.. i.e I have shared some files on a windows pc and I want to view them through xubuntu
<chelz> Kingsy: right yeah, the ip of the windows computer
<chelz> Kingsy: i mean does restarting your xubuntu work?
<Kingsy> chelz: hmm I havent tried restarting..
<Kingsy> I have the local ip address for the computer I want to connect to.. can I connect to it manually? i.e the windows equiv would be   Start->Run      //192.168.0.14
<chelz> Kingsy: open up a folder, in Thunar
<chelz> then do ctrl+L
<chelz> then do smb://192.168.0.14
<Kingsy> chelz: it said --> smb://192.168.1.108/   <-- failed to open   (sorry it was 1.108, not 0.14 I got it wrong)
<chelz> open up a terminal and try to ping that ip
<chelz> ping 192.168.1.108
<Kingsy> chelz: yeah I can ping it
<chelz> ah
<chelz> ok try
<chelz> smbclient -L 192.168.1.108
<chelz> if you need a username do
<chelz> smbclient -U user -L 192.168.1.108
<Kingsy> chelz: protocol negotiation failed: ERRnomem
<chelz> Kingsy: put some -vvv on there and paste.ubuntu.com it
<Kingsy> np
<Kingsy> chelz: it still just says protocol negotiation failed: ERRnomem even with a -v
<chelz> hmm
<Kingsy> chelz: yup.. I have always had problems with samba.. it seems to just work when it feels like it.. haha
<chelz> Kingsy: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=96862
<chelz> might be a netbios name thing
<chelz> also seems doing some registry thing on the server might help. that thread links to various fixes to try
<chelz> if you end up fixing it from one of those, i'd be curious which fix it ended up being
<chelz> this is linked to from the thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1169149
<chelz> has stuff about workgroup and netbios name
<Kingsy> hmm let me see
<Kingsy> chelz: how do you restart samba on xubuntu? its not in init.d
<Kingsy> as far as I can see anyways
<Kingsy> lol wtf samba just doesnt exist.. but I have the config files.
<chelz> gvs samba thing
<chelz> some plugin
<chelz> not sure how it works
<Kingsy> chelz: is there a way of printing out sambas current config from the cmd line?
<chelz> Kingsy: should be in a smb.conf somewhere i'd think
<Kingsy> chelz: there is but the changes didnt do anything..
<Kingsy> nm I guess this question is more of a #samba one :)
<Kingsy> chelz: thanks for the help tho
<chelz> Kingsy: yeah samba is really tricky
<chelz> esp with mswindows involved
<Kingsy> i hate it.. its like it has a brain and thinks.. "naaaa I don't think I am going to bother working for you today"
<chelz> Kingsy: well you could try setting up some other kind of sharing
<chelz> i think filezilla has a free ftp server for mswindows
<chelz> just i've never maintained a linux/windows smb/cifs setup. only linux/osx. at least on osx stuff basically works once you set it up, but with mswindows i hear updates can break it
<Kingsy> yup.. its GAY
<davy> hello i'm new
<autif> !hi|davy
<ubottu> davy: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<davy> thanks ubottu!
<davy> does it exist other xubuntu theme?
<davy> hi autif
<TheSheep> davy: sure, see xfce-look.org
<davy> ok thanks!
<davy> why a mouse in xubuntu logo?
<davy> what is his meaning?
<charlie-tca> link to xfce, the desktop environment used by Xubuntu
<autif> davy - world domination and monsters and such
<charlie-tca> davy: Xfce used the mouse as their mascot until last year.
<davy> yeah but why a mouse? why not a lion, cat or other?
<charlie-tca> Because they wanted a mouse?
<IdanSuper> Someone can help me?
<charlie-tca> !helpme
<ubottu> Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<charlie-tca> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<IdanSuper> I have a button on my desktop with an icon called "Xubuntu install
<charlie-tca> Please ask the real question so if someone knows, they can answer you.
<IdanSuper> And I click on it around 100 times and nothing happens
<charlie-tca> IdanSuper: weren't in here yesterday with a different name?
<IdanSuper> Yes right
<IdanSuper> yesterday and today morning
<charlie-tca> and also asking the same things in other channels?
<IdanSuper> yes only now by a mistake :(
<charlie-tca> Okay, so right-click that install icon, left-click execute and wait for a few minutes to see if the installer runs
<charlie-tca> Depending on the computer, it can take several minutes to get the installer screen
<charlie-tca> If it doesn't come up in 5 minutes, I would say you have a bad cd, and should try burning a new one
<pangolin> checking the md5sum before burning
<pangolin> just to make sure
<IdanSuper> OKK
<IdanSuper> nothing happend... And I have Ubuntu installed on my computer.... Its because it?>
<IdanSuper> and I try to run the commend apt-get unistall everything and It say that nothing was installed
<charlie-tca> so, thats not even 5 minutes
<IdanSuper> no :(
<charlie-tca> I would say download the cd again, and burn a new one
<pangolin> what command did you run exactly?
<IdanSuper> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce
<IdanSuper> That one (Ubuntu)
<pangolin> ok so you want to remove Xubuntu?
<pangolin> IdanSuper: problem here is that we are unclear on what it is you want to do.
<Novice> Hey guys, can anyone tell help me with some things?  I am having trouble.
<pleia2> Novice: feel free to go ahead and ask your questions, if people know the answer they'll chime in
<Novice> Thank you.
<Novice> Could someone help me understand what a key ring is.  Also, I have been feeling weird, like some wise guy is trying to hack my network.  How can I be sure it is not being hacked?
<Novice> Was that too much?
<Pici> Why do you think you're being hacked?
<Novice> strange services were running in windows that really bogged my computer down
<Pici> Novice: well, we don't provide Windows support here. You'd need to ask the folks in ##windows for help with that.
<Novice> My screen would flash periodically
<Pici> As for the keyring, its sort of like a password safe, in that it keeps track of application authentication and other passwords on the system ( like wifi passwords )
<Novice> What services would I look for in the take manager (in xubuntu) that would be red flags?
<Novice> task*
<Pici> That question isn't really answerable. Is there something in particular that you don't recognize.
<Novice> Last night there was, let me check again, and thanks for the help.
<Novice> usr/bin/X :0 -auth /var/run/lightdm/root  ----  In short
<Pici> Novice: Thats the process that spawns your login manager.
<Novice> Thank you, I am sorry for the rudimentary questions, but I really want to learn this.
<Novice> But, the rest of the command is:  /:0 -nolisten tcp vt7 -novtswith -backround none
<Novice> And I know tcp and vt7 are associated with network connections
<autif> those would be the command line options passed to the application X
<Novice> Ok.  Cool man.
<Novice> Thanks.
<n2diy> I lost the sound from my speakers recently, is there something I can try restarting to get it back?
<autif> try pavucontrol
<holstein> n2diy: you can mute from the keyboard, but not unmute
<n2diy> holstein, ok, what is the solution, restart alsa, logout?
<holstein> n2diy: use the GUI
<holstein> assuming thta is the issue
<n2diy> holstein, ok, nothing is muted in the alsa-mixer window.
<holstein> n2diy: then that might not have been the cause
<holstein> you can run in a terminal
<holstein> aplay -l
<holstein> if you see somethiing return, then you *should* be getting sound
<holstein> when i say "try the GUI' i literally mean the little picture of the speaker up by the time
<mongy> nothing to do with it but, as a 'bug' of using pulseaudio-equalizer on xubuntu I can't use my media keys to adjust volume.  It adjusts the master volume according to alsamixer but does nothing to actual volume, like it does in reg ubuntu.  it's no great problem.
<TheSheep> mongy: I think you can set the 'main' channel in the xfce4-mixer
<TheSheep> mongy: the one that will be modified by the media keys
<mongy> set it
<mongy> set it as alsa, master, pcm, headphones etc volumes, and then set to pulse and set master.
<mongy> as soon as I use the eq, doesnt work.
<mongy> using pulse its fine, just the EQ
<mongy> for some reason it doesn't work quite the same in xfce
<TheSheep> mongy: no, I mean the properties dialog of the mixer panel applet
<mongy> it's not biggie, just saying.
<mongy> properties?
<mongy> where?
<mongy> all I see are soundcard selection and select controls
<TheSheep> mongy: right-click on the speaker icon in the panel, select properties
<mongy> no such
<mongy> its an idicator
<TheSheep> there are two dropdowns, 'sound card' and 'mixer track'
<TheSheep> then add it to the panel
<mongy> ahhh
<mongy> a different mixer
<TheSheep> not sure if it will help
<mongy> that's better.  thank you
<mongy> its funny because I added that volume to panel before and it launched the same volume applet, just did not give the same right click properties.
<TheSheep> the indicator plugin is quite new
<TheSheep> it doesn't have all the features yet
<mongy> actually, it's not perfect
<mongy> nevermind.  I have pavucontrol icon set next to it as I use it to mute mythtv when  I am watcning tv but listening to music....
<astartoth> hi all
<Marzata> hi all +1
<astartoth> small problem using xubuntu, some parts of XFCE still display in english, not my default locale, pt_PT.UTF-8
<astartoth> I did it all: deleted unwanted locales, regenerated default locale, reinstalled locales, reinstalled language-support-base and language-support-pt. Am I to assume that XFCE isn't completely translated?
<Marzata> no system is completely translated.
<astartoth> probably it's best to switch to en_US
#xubuntu 2012-01-14
<aguitel> how restore panel to original version
<Aidanie> whenever I attempt to use click on terminal from the menu I get a "failed to execute child process 'terminal' (No such file or directory)" error
<Aidanie> How could I go about finding out why this is happening? I don't have access to my terminal now :S
<leontopod> you could try running xterm
<leontopod> is there a run command prompt?
<TVasEyes> leontopod:  Alt-F2
<leontopod> then, Alt-F2
<leontopod> and type xterm
<leontopod> oh he signed off
<enbloc> I can't seem to get xfce to apply and maintain its default application preferences
<enbloc> default browser is chrome. If I run chrome it says its not the default browser. if I run firefox it says its not the default browser. but if I click the 'make my default browser' it still doesn't take
<enbloc> actually it launches chrome, but it complains its not the default browser
<shoenig> enbloc, it sounds like what you want is to turn off checking to see if X is the default browser for both browsers
<n2diy> my system is acting strange, I have no trouble logging in, but when I try and run synaptic or a sudo command, my password is rejected!?
<Ali_Xubuntu> hi. how can i restore all the settings to 3 days ago?
<mongy> restore a backup you made 3 days ago
<Ali_Xubuntu> unfortunately i didn't made any back up.
<mongy> :(
<Ali_Xubuntu> i just want to restore my xubuntu to its default setting
<well_laid_lawn> is that just xfce or the whole os?
<leontopod> reinstall xubuntu from scratch is probably the best way
<Ali_Xubuntu> XFCE
<mongy> make a new user
<mongy> there are folders you can remove like .config etc, I dont remember exactly which
<Ali_Xubuntu> thats a good idea
<Ali_Xubuntu> ill make a new user
<mongy> what's wrong with your current settings?
<Arpad2> no network manager icon in the panel. how to put it there?
<Ali_Xubuntu> mongy from where i can make a new user and delete current user??
<mongy> NM is in the session startup menu
<Arpad2> mongy: its checked there
<mongy> do you have any network connections configured in /etc/network/interfaces then ?
<Arpad2> yes
<Arpad2> a dsl
<mongy> if any are setup there then network manager ignores them
<mongy> or doesnt show at all
<Arpad2> so, this is why the NM icon doesnt show?
<Arpad2> should I delete the file?
<mongy> if they are managed in interfaces file, yes
<mongy> pastebin your interfaces file
<Arpad2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/803876/
<mongy> so which one do you want to manage in NM?
<Arpad2> one dsl and one mobile broadband
<Arpad2> however, I dont understand whats written in the file
<mongy> just put a # in front of lines 5 to 14
<Arpad2> ok
<Arpad2> should I restart then?
<mongy> yeah ok
<mongy> or restart networking and logout/login
<Arpad2> mongy: the icon is there now. thx! :)
<mongy> np
<endle_li> excuse me
<endle_li> xubuntu and xfce which costs less resource
<mongy> ?
<endle_li> mogitux, maybe I should say more clearly
<endle_li> wait a minute plz
<endle_li> I'm sorry that I don't know the name of the word
<endle_li> just I'm choosing one from xubuntu, xfce , openbox ,kde.....
<Myrtti> xubuntu is basic parts of ubuntu with xfce
<mongy> the one that costs the least resources would be lxde/openbox
<mongy> but xubuntu/xfce aint really that much diffrerent.
<endle_li> mogitux, I've found the difference by tying them, but I don't know which one costs less
<mogitux> mogitux is not mongy :þ
<mogitux> hello here
<endle_li> hi
<endle_li> well, despite openbox, which one should I choose
<mongy> depends on your hardware
<endle_li> p4 2.4G
<endle_li> mongy, I always feel that it works too slow
<endle_li> while using firerox, the Usage of my CPU is never smaller than 90%
<mongy> haveboot up xubuntu live and try it.  also try lighter versions of the apps, like use midori, or epiphany instead of firefo
<endle_li> but i depends on firefox's add-ons
<endle_li> such like lastpass( without it, i can do nearly nothing... )
<mongy> try iceweasal, it can use ff addons I believe
<endle_li> I may try it
<endle_li> I just tried openbox, but I don't konw why that I can't use wifi...
<endle_li> how do u think about lubuntu?
<mongy> very light
<mongy> uses lxde/openbox
<endle_li> If I change to lubuntu with openbox, will things be better?
<mongy> uses less memory/cpu, so yes
<mongy> but using heavy apps wont help
<endle_li> is libreoffice a heavy app?
<endle_li> I think it is
<endle_li> so do firefox
<mongy> libre is heavier than abiword/gnumeric yes
<endle_li> mongy, thanks.I will try lubuntu + openbox then
<csenger41> hello everyone :)
<csenger41> could you help me how can I set up network bridgind on Xubuntu?
<mongy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BridgingNetworkInterfaces
<csenger41> any simpler way, like with GUI? :S
<mongy> not that I know of.
<mongy> never actually done it though
<aguitel> how make autologin in xfce ?
<csenger41> is it only me who can't update properly, because archive.canonical.com gives GPG error
<csenger41> ?
<mongy> aguitel, you add something like autologin-user=user in /etc/lightdm.conf
<aguitel> mongy, i use gdm
<mongy> no idea then
<mongy> ask in #ubuntu
<aguitel> mongy, add something like autologin-user=user in /etc/lightdm.conf not solved
<mongy> and you are using lightdm?
<aguitel> mongy, i install lightdm
<mongy> did you set it as the default manager?
<aguitel> mongy, how i do ?
<mongy> ugh, I forget.
<mongy> it should ask you to choose when you install
<aguitel> mongy, the conf file is in:/etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<aguitel> not in /etc/lightdm.conf
<mongy> oops, sorry
<aguitel> is ok ?
<mongy> thats the correct location
<mongy> then under [SeatDefaults]  have these lines.
<mongy> allow-guest=false
<mongy> autologin-user=youruser
<mongy> autologin-session=lightdm-autologin
<mongy> user-session=xubuntu
<mongy> greeter-session=lightdm-gtk-greeter
<mongy> thats what I have in mine.
<aguitel> ok
<aguitel> mongy, i reboot to try
<aguitel_> mongy, fixed
<xubuntu342> ola
<xubuntu342> hello
<bigbrovar> hi guys, what package do I need to install again to get network filesystem support in thunar, it doesnt seem to be enabled out of the box - xubuntu 11.10
<hobgoblin> bigbrovar: might need to sudo apt-get install gvfs-backends then logout
<bigbrovar> hobgoblin, thanks mate
<hobgoblin> welcome - hope it does it for you - did it for me at least :)
<bigbrovar> hobgoblin,  it sure did, I work for a university and we give out laptops to our student loaded with linux. we decided to move to xubuntu from ubuntu (cause of you know why) pretty exicted
<hobgoblin> yea - more or less why I'm using xubuntu - though I moved in .04 not .10
<tappi> i just installed xubuntu-desktop on a 11.10 server, on boot the monitor just flickers and then stops on tty7
<tappi> login still works on others though
<tappi> was that not the way to install, and/or how to debug?
<tappi> oh well, kubuntu-desktop at least worked
<havane31> hello
<hobgoblin> hello
<havane31> how can i know if i am on a 32 or 64 bits version of xubuntu please
<hobgoblin> havane31: uname -m in a terminal  - if the reply is something_64 it's 64bit
<hobgoblin> I Think ...
<havane31> thank you hobgoblin
<Sysi> i386 for 32, x86_64 for 64bit
<hobgoblin> thought so Sysi - then I got all confused with the uname -i response :)
<havane31> i saw it on the terminal it is ok
<havane31> i had to choose between 32 and 64 bits drivers for my printer
<hobgoblin> lucky to get a choice at all havane31 - last time I tried to get a printer going it was great fun ...
<hobgoblin> price to pat for freebies I guess
<havane31> brother company did a good work
<hobgoblin> :)
<havane31> xubuntu is the best solution to recycle old computers
<havane31> a real green solution
<havane31> i proud to use it
<havane31> and congratulations for the team building  xubuntu
<havane31> sorry for my english, i am french
<SludgeFactory> how do you check your packages to see what you have installed?
<holstein> SludgeFactory: i typically open synaptic and put them in order of whats installed
<holstein> and narrow down from there
<Iznougoud> Afternoon all. One quick question: I'm having an old laptop (1Ghz Celeron, 384Mb RAM), which is struggling to run WinXP. Is there a distribution of xUbuntu that would run decently on such a config? All I really want to use it for is surf the web and watch the odd movie with reasonable ease.
<holstein> synaptic was the first tool i used though, and i tend to default to it
<holstein> Iznougoud: try it live.. should be fine
<holstein> maybe you can find a shop with cheap ram too
<holstein> sometimes you can max the ram out in old machines like that for $20 us :)
<Iznougoud> holstein: Yes. Not in this case though, although I managed to squeeze in an extra 128Mb as compared to the original 256Mb ;)
<holstein> Iznougoud: shoud take 2 256's then, if you can find them.. if you were near me i'd give you one :)
<SludgeFactory> holstein thanks
<Iznougoud> Alas, I fear not. It only has one RAM-slot in which I put a 256Mb stick instead of the original 128Mb stick. And it's got 128Mb on the motherboard. Awful contraption.
<Iznougoud> Alas, I fear not. It only has one RAM-slot in which I put a 256Mb stick instead of the original 128Mb stick. And it's got 128Mb on the motherboard. Awful contraption.
<Iznougoud> Alas, I fear not. It only has one RAM-slot in which I put a 256Mb stick instead of the original 128Mb stick. And it's got 128Mb on the motherboard.
<Iznougoud> Hm..
<Iznougoud> Can't seem to type.
<holstein> Iznougoud: no worries.. still, try it live
<holstein> try lubuntu... try puppy linux... theres an ubuntu based puppy
<Iznougoud> Yes. I suppose I will do that. Should it run "live", it will definitely run as a conventional install.
<Iznougoud> Thanks.
<holstein> Iznougoud: sometimes installing can be a drag with that low memory
<holstein> consider the laternate CD when it comes time to install
<Iznougoud> True. Then again, as long as it's worthwile. WinXP is driving me nuts - it takes forever to open windows(!) ..
<aguitel> what is the twitter cliente native from xfce ?
<Myrtti> I don't think there is specifically native one for xfce
<aguitel> ok
<Marzata> aguitel: turpial?
<aguitel> Marzata, i dont know this
<Marzata> also gwibber
<Hi_Tux> hi. how can i install mp3 , mpeg-4 codecs?
<GridCube> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<Hi_Tux> it says Invalid operation xubuntu-restricted-extras
<GridCube> you need to run that exact string on a terminal
<GridCube> or search for restricted extras on synaptic
<GridCube> or in the software center
<Hi_Tux> i found it. thanks for your help :)
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> not a problem, good luck Hi_Tux
<furan> thank you for saving me from gnome 3
<GridCube> :D
<Marzata> furan: gnome 3?
<mongy> +1
<kaetzchen> Hi, is there a way to disable the Trash bin? So that all files are deleted immediately.
<Marzata> kaetzchen: use rm?
<kaetzchen> yes that works, but i meant from inside the file manager. With the mouse and stuff.
<Marzata> dunno faster way than rm
<kaetzchen> okay, thx
<furan> Marzata: yeah, ubuntu 11.10 uses it, it's disgusting
<furan> luckily xfce is sooo nice
<kaetzchen> another question, the system saves a list of recently used files. where do i disable this? Deleting Zeitgeist doesn't seem to do it and it's not saved in the recently-used.xbel file
<Myrtti> kaetzchen: press shift when deleting
<Myrtti> that way it doesn't go to the bin
<kaetzchen> ok
<mongy> kaetzchen, use pcmanfm and you can choose not to use trash
<vinny> hi
<vinny> is there  a  way to the ubuntu sound startup  at the startup  of xubuntu
<vinny> put
<lighta> hmm idk these program really vinny but did you try with etc/init.d ?
<vinny> no..
<mongy> I'd think you just have aplay somefile.wav play on startup
<vinny> yeah..
<vinny> bah forget it
<vinny> can live without
<mongy> most definately
<mongy> served 21gb of xubuntu torrent so far :)
<mongy> actually, no, 60gb if you count both desktops and both alternates
<mongy> I deserve a badge!
 * hobgoblin sends mongy a cookie - sorry no badges in the house
<mongy> you should put my ugly mug in the slideshow of the next release like that big grinning.......benjamin , on ubuntu slidewhow :)
<mongy> slideshow even.
<johtso> what program is responsible for the widget that comes up when changing your screen brightness?
<csenger41> hello :)
<csenger41> how can I turn off shortcut showing? That underline thing that appears/disappears when pressing Alt.
<TheSheep> you can't
<csenger41> :_(
<csenger41> thats so sad
<TheSheep> why would you need to do that?
<TheSheep> what are you trying to achieve?
<TheSheep> maybe there is another way
<csenger41> because they are really annoying
<knome> i suppose the answer is: you're free to patch it
<TheSheep> how often do you press the alt key?
<csenger41> knome: believe me I would really like to participate Xubuntu developing
<csenger41> :)
<TheSheep> csenger41: that's awesome, welcome
<knome> csenger41, i don't think this has to do with *xubuntu* development
<knome> but yeah, welcome
<csenger41> I've started university last year, now learning programming in C
<csenger41> it's a long way to know enough to patch such thing :(
<knome> sure
<TheSheep> only if you rely on the university to teach you
<knome> though in the xubuntu development, there are things that don't need knowing c
<knome> you can contribute in various ways
<TheSheep> csenger41: the long answer is that you might be able to remove them with a custom gtk theme, but I have no idea where to even start looking for hints on how to do that
<csenger41> TheSheep: never mind, luckily it's only in System Manager and Global Menu
<knome> i'm not sure if that is really controllable with gtk themes
<TheSheep> csenger41: no, it's everywhere
<knome> i suppose the highlights are using the same color as fg
<knome> == text
<TheSheep> knome: highlights?
<TheSheep> knome: they are underlines
<knome> yes, underlines, but in a broader sense, they are highlights :)
<TheSheep> knome: they are things like <b> and <i>
<knome> i know what you are talking about
<knome> underline is <u> ;)
<csenger41> well their appearance depends on programs
<knome> usually it's underlines
<TheSheep> I'm pretty sure you cannot remove them by changing their color to blend into the background, but I think you might be able to remove them by making their font style the same as normal fonts
<csenger41> they appear in Xchat but not in Chromium
<TheSheep> csenger41: chromium has its own interface code
<knome> TheSheep, ah, so you mean they are technically like html tags? nice. :)
<TheSheep> csenger41: it's a special case
<TheSheep> knome: they are actually html-like tags
<knome> mmh
<TheSheep> knome: the markup language is called differently, bu it works like a small subset of html
<knome> yeah
<knome> sounds funky ;)
<TheSheep> knome: http://www.gtk.org/api/2.6/gtk/TextWidget.html <-- se third paragraph
<knome> yeah
<TheSheep> I guess the mnemonics are pretty much built in :/  http://www.gtk.org/api/2.6/gtk/GtkLabel.html#gtk-label-new-with-mnemonic
<knome> yeah, that's what i thought, because there is really no sane reason to hide them
<csenger41> sry guys I g2g now
<csenger41> cya :)
<metap0d> Hi everyone, I'm trying to install Xubuntu 11.10 on my new laptop with the latest USB Universal Installer and finds the installer on my USB stick, boots to the installer menu etc but when I try to "Run Xubuntu from this USB" or "Install Xubuntu on a Hard Disk", it just blinks for a second and goes back to the menu. Any ideas?
<metap0d> I tried selecting Xubuntu 11.10 in USB Universal Installer and also tried using the generic Linux Distribution method
#xubuntu 2012-01-15
<Sebastien> Lets say i have a xubuntu box here, how would i host a website out of it.
<Sebastien> is there a specific list of packages to install.
<holstein> Sebastien: apache is one way
<Sebastien> or some built in programs.
<Sebastien> its not easy to configure :/
<GridCube> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<holstein> Sebastien: i would say, look at these... http://www.turnkeylinux.org/lampstack
<holstein> you can run those live, and at least learn how to set things up
<holstein> running one of those in virtualbox is easy, assuming you have the resources
<Sebastien> i wanna host this on my old laptop i used to make a small 80gb space home server with 2gb ram and an aditional 1TB going on there next week
<metasansana> !DigiNotar
<metasansana> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<metasansana> !modprobe
<metasansana> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<GridCube> metasansana, query the bot in private please
<metasansana> oh sorry
<GridCube> np
<DarkFeather> Hello, everyone. newbie Xubuntu user here with some minor questions for you
<DarkFeather> >.< Well, that went over well XD
<DarkFeather> Anyone here?
<DarkFeather> I guess not...
<DarkFeather> Perhaps someone can help me fix my sound?
<Marzata> no volume control after a reboot.
<TVasEyes> Marzata: would xfce4-panel --restart hrlp?
<TVasEyes> help*
<mukti> Does anyone have any problems changing their screen brightness on a laptop?
<nanotube> mukti: hm, haven't tried it myself up to now... but now that i did try using the function-key combo... it didn't work. heh.
<mukti> nanotube: I'm actually running Archlinux with xfce, so I came here to see if anyone had a fix for this
<nanotube> running xubuntu here, but no idea if the brightness keys worked under gnome... next time i find myself rebooting, i'll make sure to log into a gnome session and check brightness keys for functionality....
<nanotube> xfce4-power-manager-plugins <- mukti try also this package. it is reputed to have a brightness-changing panel applet
<n2diy> This was recently asked on #Ubuntu, I'm curous about it too. <Connor1> Is there any way inside of XFCE to set a systemwide default sound device?
<n2diy> curious
<levar> HELLO
<hobgoblin> no need to shout ;)
<levar> lol....sorry
<hobgoblin> :)
<levar> my wireless is not working
<levar> just installed this great OS. I would like my wireless to work
<hobgoblin> if someone who knows how is around they'll help - I seem to have magic hardware that just works
<levar> wish i had that
<hobgoblin> I'd try though first to look in Settings - Additional Drivers see if there si something recognised
<levar> nothing there
<hobgoblin> also open a terminal from accessories and run lspci - then paste it to pastebin - give the new url you get
<hobgoblin> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hobgoblin> if you do that I can help you at least try and find some resources to look at
<moreno> va bene installare xubuntu su un windows xp home edition 1.80 ghz e 30 gb HD e 512 ram?
<levar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/804924/
<hobgoblin> levar: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<levar> thank you will try it
<hobgoblin> levar: hope it sorts you out
<Marzata> no volune control after restart. any idea?
<Marzata> even xfce4-panel --restarrted
<gener8> Hi, today, after a long time of not using Linux I decided to install xubuntu. I however am having issues with the installation ... for some reason, when I select "Install xubuntu" it gives me the loading bar and then, after a long time of waiting I end up on the login screen (I'm thinking this is the demo), there's no setup at all, could someone help me out?
<gener8> when I look at the log (f1) it starts out with "chroot: can't execute '/usr/lib/user-setup/user-setup-apply': input/output error", I'm not sure what I can do to get it installed ...
<Besogon> gener8, Have you installed xubuntu after all?
<gener8> nope, creating a bootable usb with xubuntu on it as we speak
<gener8> I just don't know what the issue is tbh, I just grabbed an official iso, burned it to cd, ran it on my machine and it just didn't want to work :s
<gener8> so I'm trying the usb now, if that doesn't work I'm going to try i386 (amd64 now)
<Besogon> hm... I installed xubuntu as a package 'xubuntu-desktop' on my job place. And as pure 'xubutu' at home. At home I have 386 architecture and at job place amd64.
<Besogon> gener8, Did you check md5 of the ISO you had downloaded? It can be a reason of fail installation. I remember such situations. They were here
 * NQTropic wonders what distro Linux runs xfce on
<NQTropic> *Linus
<gener8> Besogon: I didn't no ... I just downloaded the iso through torrent, never really had to look at md5 for linux before?
<gener8> linux isos*
<hobgoblin> if you got it from a torrent it should be ok
<gener8> I am going to try the usb solution in a sec, I remember some issues in the past (not even linux-related) where the OS in which the disk was burned was the source of the issue
<gener8> (I burned it on Win7)
<gener8> so hopefully that can be avoided with USB install
<Besogon> Are you installing it at the moment?
<Besogon> cause it's long since you first post :)
<gener8> in 2mins I will be
<gener8> (hopefully)
<gener8> hehe well it didn't start off with an error this time atleast
<gener8> I think that did the trick
<gener8> bah, last time I'm ever wasting a cd on linux installs, from now on only usb :p
<gener8> hmm for some reason my grub dual boot isn't showing, windows is getting launched automatically. Isn't the grub launcher supposed to show up after you've installed xubuntu alongside windows?
<andai> what's the xubuntu desktop settings command? I disabled icons on the desktop and now nothing happens when I right click the desktop so I can't get the settings to put the icons back
<TheSheep> xfce4-settings
<TheSheep> gener8 windows overwrites it
<mongy> I removed some of the themes from xubuntu, old ugly ones (imo) like murrine-* and xfce-* , I only really use a couple and after I removed a few I noticed on the right click context menu for a file/folder the create archive icon was missing.  I guess I removed a theme that had it, anyone know?
<csenger41> hello
<csenger41> anyone active here?
<csenger41> I would need some help configuring emerald
<mongy> gimme 10mins.
<csenger41> ok
<mongy> back
<csenger41> wb
<csenger41> so can you help pls?
<mongy> what is the problem
<csenger41> i installed compiz and emerald on xubuntu 11.10
<csenger41> and can't reorganize the window button order
<mongy> how did you install emerald, its not in the repo anymore.  I guess you compiled it
<mongy> in the theme settings, the titlebar tab
<csenger41> installed form DEB file
<mongy> where from?
<csenger41> http://it-diary.com/tutorials/install-compiz-emerald-xubuntu-11-10/
<csenger41> from here
<mongy> an older version..  I compiled mine, works fine
<mongy> remove the one and compile 0.9.4
<mongy> sudo apt-get install git autoconf libtool libwnck1.0-cil-dev libwnck-dev intltool libdecoration0-dev      you need these first.
<mongy> wget http://cgit.compiz.org/fusion/decorators/emerald/snapshot/emerald-0.9.4.tar.gz
<mongy> tar -xf emerald-0.9.4.tar.gz
<mongy> cd emerald-0.9.4
<mongy> ./autogen.sh && make clean && make distclean && ./configure --prefix=/usr && make && sudo make install
<csenger41> ok thx im installing now
<Myrtti> why on earth would someone install emerald?
<csenger41> because I can't set the theme from Compiz
<csenger41> it's possible that I'm noob though
<Myrtti> well then again I struggle to understand why anyone would install compiz to xubuntu, too
<mongy> why not.
<csenger41> because it's nice
<csenger41> I love wobbly windows
<mongy> I dont use xfce because its xfce, I use it because its as close to gnome2 as I had before :)
<csenger41> and other eyecandies
<csenger41> it still don't work
<csenger41> :_(
<hobgoblin> Myrtti: I know what you mean - but I never bothered with compiz when I was using gnome either ;)
<csenger41> Emerald Theme Manager ->  Edit Themes -> Titlebar -> Title-bar object layout
<Myrtti> hobgoblin: I just figured I got all the functionality compiz added by other means in xfce
<csenger41> I wanna set C(7)R(7)N:T:(46)M but when i paste in there it quits
<hobgoblin> Myrtti: never used any of the things I could have been using with compiz - devilspie and some kbd shortcuts did what I wanted - devilspie and mouse to next workspce does it here
<hobgoblin> but I'm a simple country boy :)
<mongy> csenger41, dont paste it, type it.
<mongy> C(3)N(3)X(3):T
<csenger41> mongy: when I type the first letter in, it quits again
<mongy> I set mine to.
<csenger41> you want the errorcode?
<mongy> did you remove the old versions you installed?
<mongy> have you restarted it ?
<csenger41> yup restarted
<mongy> what theme is it
<csenger41> no didn't removed
<mongy> I'll try to replicate it
<csenger41> simply greybird
<mongy> got a link?
<csenger41> what link?
<mongy> you should have removed the debs you installed first...
<csenger41> ok removing now in Ubuntu Software Center
<csenger41> removed, reinstalling
<csenger41> no, still not good, quitting
<csenger41> any other idea?
<csenger41> the errorcode after quitting in terminal is:
<csenger41> (emerald-theme-manager:26702): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_key_file_set_string: assertion `string != NULL' failed
<GridCube> compiz¿?
<csenger41> yup
<csenger41> I need help in emerald
<GridCube> have you read this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/58002/how-do-i-enable-compiz-in-xubuntu
<csenger41> compiz is working fine so far
<csenger41> I can't set the theme in simply compiz
<csenger41> so installed emerald too and can't set the window button order
<mongy> gimme a link to your theme
<csenger41> greybird
<csenger41> the default one in Xubuntu 11.10
<csenger41> I didn't download it
<mongy> its not in emerald
<csenger41> it is
<GridCube> csenger41, read the link i passed you
<GridCube> emeral wont work
<mongy> GridCube, works for me.
<csenger41> usr/share/themes/greybird
<mongy> that's not an emerald theme
<GridCube> oh well, sorry then
<csenger41> there is a Greybird.emerald file in there
<mongy> ah
<mongy> I never even knew that existed dude
<mongy> lol
<mongy> ok i'll try
<csenger41> I imported it from Emerald Theme Manager
<mongy> there is one on gnome-look also
<mongy> it might be the theme making it not work, or might be a bad emerald.
<csenger41> GridCube: there is no solution on that link
<mongy> I just pasted your button order, worked
<csenger41> you read the errorcode?
<mongy> remove and start again..  sudo make uninstall from the source folder
<mongy> rm .emerald -rf as well
<mongy> all I can say is, it works over here.
<mongy> I gotta get ready for work :(
<GridCube> csenger41, :) ochosi here is the one who made greybird, he might be able to help you
<ochosi> so what's the problem exactly?
<csenger41> I installed Compiz and Emerald on Xubuntu 11.10
<csenger41> and can't set the window button order in Emerald Theme Manager
<csenger41> because as soon as I try to do it the emerald quits
<ochosi> csenger41: well, i can't help you with that
<ochosi> emerald hasn't been maintained for ages
<ochosi> so if something like that happens there isn't much you can do i'm afraid
<csenger41> then how can I set the greybird theme in Compiz?
<ochosi> you can use the default compiz decorator and use greybird
<csenger41> how?
<ochosi> you have to set a gconf-variable
<ochosi> either via gconf-editor or maybe there's also a straight command for that
<ochosi> straight==direct(cli)
<mongy> ochosi, he installed 0.8.8 debs from some site, then I advised compiling 0.9.4 from source, the same as I use without problems, he never removed the older debs before hand, so it's got a little messy I think.
<f1assistance> which is the one Wi-Fi Mini PCI card that works best with Xubuntu?
<csenger41> now I removed the old version and reinstalled
<ochosi> mongy: possible yeah. but still it's possible that reordering the buttons in a theme doesn't work too well with the emerald theme editor...
<csenger41> how to set greybird in compiz?
<ochosi> csenger41: google is your friend, e.g. this turned up when i searched: "change the value of apps > metacity > general > theme gconf key"
<mongy> ochosi, I reorder the one I use, and I also tried the theme he's using and it works fine.
<mongy> ochosi, so i guess it all points back to his install of emerald.
<ochosi> mongy: well still, emerald is unmaintained and always has been a bit too buggy/unstable for my taste :)
<ochosi> mongy: but anyway, yeah, it might also be his installation
<ochosi> who knows...
<mongy> csenger41, are you 32 or 64bit?
<ochosi> csenger41: or use the command line: "gconftool-2 -- type string --set /apps/metacity/general/theme greybird"
<csenger41> ochosi: already changed that, now trying to figure out restore original window decorator
<csenger41> 32bit
<ochosi> oops, there is a space too much there in the command line
<ochosi> csenger41: what do you mean by "original window decorator". xfwm4?
<ochosi> (if yes, alt+f2 > "xfwm4 --replace")
<csenger41> if i restore it, compiz is gone
<mongy> csenger41, to use a metacity window theme with compiz, install compiz-gnome and do 'gtk-window-decorator --replace --metacity-theme=greybird  or whatever theme.
<mongy> I tried it once with ambiance, just needed the titlebar font adjusting with tweak tool.
<csenger_> sry internet died
<csenger_> mongy: ok ill try
<mongy> csenger41, to use a metacity window theme with compiz, install compiz-gnome and do 'gtk-window-decorator --replace --metacity-theme=greybird  or whatever theme.
<ochosi> i'm off for today
<ochosi> bye
<mongy> csenger41,  when I get chance I will make a deb for emerald if you like.  just try and remove everything you have for emerald already, even the .emerald folder in your home.
<csenger_> mongy: great, ur command is working great
<mongy> cool
<likemindead> I removed the lovely bottom panel/launcher (Xubuntu 11.10) some time ago. I'd like it back. HALP?
<csenger_> left click on the remaining panel
<csenger_> panel -> panel preferences
<csenger_> then click on the green +
<likemindead> I've tried that but it only adds a "regular" panel.
<likemindead> Not the neat-o launcher.
<csenger_> thats a simple panel with autohide and a bunch of launchers
<knome> and transparency
<csenger_> you can't undo but create another one with same options
<csenger_> yup
<likemindead> Oh? Okay. Thanks. I'll see what I can do.
<csenger_> its size was 36 pixels i think or 42
<csenger_> not sure
<likemindead> Right-o.
<likemindead> I'll play around with it.
<csenger_> k good luck :3
<csenger_> knome: can you kick someone?
<knome> csenger_, huh?
<csenger_> knome: just asking
<knome> yes, i am an op
<likemindead> Know how I can center the launchers on the bottom panel?
<knome> likemindead, you need to add spacing elements
<likemindead> How do?
<csenger_> panel preferences -> items
<knome> likemindead, like adding any other panel items
<csenger_> and the green  button
<csenger_> +
<csenger_> they are called separators
<likemindead> Added a separator at each end, but everything's still on the left.
<knome> you need to tweak the prefences
<knome> they need to expand
<likemindead> Ah. Thanks!
<csenger_> u want the launchers to be in the middle?
<likemindead> Yup. got it.
<likemindead> I flipping love Xubuntu.
<csenger_> k great
<csenger_> me2 :3
<csenger_> easpecially with wobbly windows
<knome> csenger_, those make me sick
<csenger_> knome: ahaha
<knome> csenger_, i'm not even using the xfce compositor
<likemindead> No Compiz for me. My Lenovo 3000 N100 circa 2006 does a lot better without eye candy.
<csenger_> knome: I like eyecandies
<knome> i like being productive :)
<knome> the eyecandy stuff is nice for presenting linux for newcomers, but i wouldn't use them in any production machine
<GridCube> :P
<knome> because sadly, eyecandy is what attracts people..
<knome> not how *well* something works
<likemindead> Hence the rise of OS X (i.e. Fisher Price For Grown Ups).
<csenger_> knome: computers now far beyond being just productive not only nice
<knome> every eyecandy effect takes some time off the time you are able to work on stuff
<csenger_> knome: no if its well set
<GridCube> knome, most people just works on using the internet
 * GridCube thinks this all is offtopic
<knome> GridCube, most people yes, but if you're actually *working on computers*, you are not
<knome> maybe ;)
<csenger_> knome: why, what are you working on computer?
<GridCube> csenger_, :D please go to #xubuntu-offtopic
<knome> csenger_, agreed with GridCube join us
<rover10> ok I am having some issues with my linux, trying to fix them in recovery with netroot but I can't resolve ubuntu.com, what am I supposed to do now?
<rover10> (in other words, I am trying to reinstall certain packages but my netroot won't let me because apparently it isn't connected to the net)
<holstein> you could elaborate as to what the main issue is.. maybe some one will have a 'big picture' suggestion
<rover10> ok so I installed xubuntu again today, but I was trying to make it dual screen, which wasn't working because I was missing ATI drivers (4800 series)
<holstein> if this is a recently reinstalled OS, i wouldnt waste too much time 'rescuing' it
<rover10> so I installed them, then tried accessing them with administrative priviliges, had to change my catalyst file (usr/share/fglrx/amdccclesu.desktop)
<rover10> then logged out
<rover10> and bam, GUI was gone after that
<holstein> you should be able to remove whatever drivers you installed, or create a custom xorg.conf with the vesa driver or some other tricks from the recovery console
<rover10> well I am not an expert in this, first time I had to do such a thing, so it's not easy for me atm
<rover10> but yeah, working with recovery console, trying to remove the fglrx crap alltogether and starting fresh ... only issue is
<rover10> whenever I do an apt-get install for a new driver package it says ubuntu.com is unresolved, while I am working on netroot
<rover10> so I don't really get what's causing that
<holstein> you shouldnt need internet to remove the package
<holstein> nor force the vesa driver
<rover10> well removing the package is done
<rover10> it's the installing, don't really know how to install the vesa driver though? Maybe that will get me back into the GUI atleast
<holstein> rover10: the vesa driver is there
<holstein> you can just make a custom xorg.conf to use it
<holstein> you might be able to run the graphics restore or whatever it is in the recovery area
<rover10> haven't found anything like it, first time I have to do something like this :p
<rover10> but I'm readin how I can make it work
<holstein> rover10: i have done that before, and literally just reinstalled
<holstein> not that you should do that.. but still, no reason to burn up time about it
<rover10> nah you're probably right, nothing major was installed yet
<rover10> oh
<holstein> you might take this time to try some extreme measures to test
<rover10> my graphics are back!
<holstein> dont get caught up on the network access
<holstein> that shouldnt matter, and you dont need it
<rover10> well, it is the default graphics, but I'm back in business atleast :) I'm guessing just cleaning up the ATI stuff was enough to make it fall back on default
<rover10> Well now that I am at it, what's the best way these days to create an extended dual screen set-up? I was trying to do it through catalyst control center but that kind of failed
<holstein> rover10: best is a matter of opinion
<holstein> i use arandr
<rover10> still? that's what I used to to 4 years ago
<rover10> ok, arandr it is, atleast I know how that works
<holstein> theres an included tool, but i can only do mirroring with it
<holstein> not to imply "only mirroring can be done with it"
<Joshun> hi
<Joshun> is it possible to use thunar to mount usb cameras automatically?
<Joshun> or can you only do it in external programs like gtkam
<holstein> im not sure about that... i think it depends on how the device works.. if it shows up as a hard drive or if you have to 'extract' the information
<Joshun> its a USB PTP camera
<Joshun> it works under gtkam
<Joshun> or gphoto2
<holstein> Joshun: right... im not going to know what that is.. all i can relate it to is an mp3 player.. some show up as hard drives, some dont exactly work that way
<holstein> you have to "sync" them
<Joshun> is it possible to get thunar to open it when it is plugged in
<holstein> cool
<holstein> you just dont want to click on it? to mount it?
<Joshun> it doesn't appear like a normal drive
<Joshun> it isn't even shown
<Joshun> gvfs is installed and everything
<holstein> Joshun: OH.. i mis-read
<holstein> it *doesnt* show up
<Unit193> When I plug in the camera, thunar pops open at the camers mount point
<holstein> right... on some mp3 players, i saw ways to swith that, to make them show up
<csenger41> hello everyone
<holstein> if you can do that, then the device is not intended to me mounted like that... like a hard drive
<holstein> ^^ if you cant*
<Joshun> @Unit193 - what packages did you install for that to happen
<Joshun> or does it do it on a fresh install?
<holstein> theres no packages... its just different
<csenger41> anyone could tell me how are these compiz, gnome, gtk and others things are?
<holstein> csenger41: sure.. they are mostly not in xubuntu
<csenger41> I have some general knowledge, but it's a little bit messed up
<Unit193> Joshun: Well, not even close to a fresh install, but I either had it already, or installed it already
<csenger41> go to offtopic?
<holstein> csenger41: sure...
<Unit193> csenger41: Just try a live CD of each one
<Joshun> did you use gvfs to open it
<Joshun> or did it do it automatically
<holstein> Joshun: if its mountable, it just shows up
<holstein> you can run sudo fdisk -l
<holstein> i dont even think you'll see it there
<Joshun> it doesn't show up there
<Joshun> its not a mass storage device
<Joshun> its a PTP device
<Joshun> nautilus opens it
<Joshun> but thunar doesnt
<holstein> interesting
<csenger41> holstein: I'm in offtopic
<Joshun> i can use thunar-volman-settings to set a program to open it with
<Unit193> Different camera
<Joshun> bit it doesn't open with thunar itself
<holstein> yeah, im not familiar with whats happening with nautilus these days, but i say, use it
<holstein> by the time you trick thunar out to be like it, the speed is probably not an issue anymore
<Joshun> i've found a way to do it manually
<Joshun> in thunar
<Joshun> if you do control L
<Joshun> and then put in
<Joshun> gphoto2://[usb:$CAMPORT]
<Joshun> where usb and camport are ids
<holstein> cool... maybe you can script that... you are way more of a professional at it than i am
<Joshun> for mine i can do
<Joshun> gphoto2://[usb:001,007]/
<Joshun> but the id changes every time
<Joshun> maybe thunar just doesn't have automatic ptp support
<Joshun> i'll just use gtkam for now
<Joshun> thanks anyway though
<holstein> id hit the mailing list with that
<Joshun> yeah i might
<joao> Hi All. I recently installed Xubuntu 11.10 and I am having trouble synchronizing my Tomboy notes with my Ubuntu One account. I used to use Ubuntu 11.04 and I had no trouble synchronizing my Tomboy notes with Ubuntu one. However, when I got a new computer and started using Xubuntu 11.10, I was unable to retrieve most of my notes from the server to my local hard drive. My Ubuntu One account has all my notes (about 67 of them), but onl
<joao> y about 18 find their way to my laptop. I set up the  synchronizing function using the preferences menu and I get a confirmation message that the set-up was successful. However, when I try to have Tomboy synchronize the notes, I get a "Failed to Synchronize" error message. The details window below the message only lists the messages that were successfully synchronized (those 18), nothing else. Does anybody know a workaround? Being a
<joao> ble to synch is very important for my academic work. Thanks a lot for your time!
<holstein> joao: check out http://askubuntu.com/questions/71733/tomboy-notes-failed-to-synchronize
<holstein> might be a bug, and not XFCE related
<TVasEyes> on a different note, if it's for academic work have a look at http://www.zotero.org
<joao> Hi Holstein, thanks for the link, but I followed the user's procedure and it didn't work for me. And you are right, it seems to be affecting everyone, not just xfce users. Do you know if I should direct my question to another channel?
<holstein> joao: thats what im proposing... not sure if im 'right'
<holstein> i dont use tomboy... im just saying, i see errors *not* relating to XFCE, and its not like its not working for you... its not "syncing"
<holstein> wont hurt to ask and search around a bit
<joao> sure, I'll do that. Thanks for the help. Thanks TVasEyes, I will give Zotero another try - haven't used it in a long time, but it might be just what I need. See you guys!
<Marzata> is it possible to share a video file via ubuntu one or you need an extra paid account?
<holstein> Marzata: i though you could get a link like in dropbox... right click and share a link?
<holstein> i thought there was a public area last time i looked
<Marzata> well, same as I thought but it turned to be not quite like this
<holstein> Marzata: http://ubuntuone.com/4Ri7GvVJL7WyAdOoEp2Fwi
<holstein> this is from mine
<holstein> i havent had it installed in ages... i just logged in to the webUI and clicked "more options" and "published" the file
<Marzata> holstein: img is ok, video was not that
<holstein> ?
<holstein> zip it up then
<holstein> name it whatever.whatever
<Marzata> holstein: that might be a way
<holstein> i would expect the other person to download it
<holstein> not just play in the browser necessarily
<Marzata> holstein: you never know what the other side is doing
<holstein> Marzata: right.. tell them
<holstein> or use dropbox
<holstein> i wouldnt expect to "host" files like we can in dropbox
<rlmccormick> Hi all. I can;t seem to find a link for a 64 bit xubuntu other than the one for amd processors.  For intel is it the i386 download?
<vinny> its the same as  amd
<rlmccormick> oh ok
<vinny> unless  you have  IA64  it maybe be different
<mongy> rlmccormick, i386 is 32bit an amd64 is 64bit
<rlmccormick> i guess i got confused by the name and thought amd64 must be for amd processors only
<rlmccormick> thx
<mongy> rlmccormick, I believe it's down to amd being the first to make 64bit, or something
<mongy> rlmccormick, I agree, it should be changed
<rlmccormick> thanks for the info
<rlmccormick> is there any reason i shouldn't use the 64 bit version?
<rlmccormick> i have >4GB of RAM
<mongy> I have crunchbang, ubuntu and xubuntu torrents serving, and crunchbang and xubuntu are always active.. :)
<mongy> rlmccormick, 64bit is only benefical for more than 3.3gb ram
<mongy> even then, i386 with a pae kernel can see more than 4gb. (is it 8 or 16gb)
<mongy> rlmccormick, if you cpu supports it, go with it.
<rlmccormick> i just installed the 32bit version and it seems to think i have less than 4GB of ram
<rlmccormick> using free -m
<mongy> rlmccormick, you need the pae kernel then.
<mongy> apt-get install linux-headers-3.0.0-14-generic-pae linux-image-3.0.0-14-generic-pae
<rlmccormick> kk, at the moment it looks like the kernel is being downloading but it is not the pae version
<mongy> linux-generic-pae  then
<rlmccormick> i'll do that after this update is done,  the update is coming down extremely slow for some reason
<mongy> should work either way
<rlmccormick> ah ok, so the update just queues up?
<mongy> is it too much trouble to install fresh amd64?
<rlmccormick> it's not too much trouble.  i just finished with the 32 bit version so i have no data on this machine yet
<mongy> I say go 64
<rlmccormick> i'm actually downloading the 64 bit version now to burn it to a CD so i can install it
<vinny> 64 64 64 64!
<knome> hmm, calm down lads
<rlmccormick> i just built this machine last night, finally getting around to getting the OS on it
<rlmccormick> is there any chance that the 64 bit version has less hardware compatibility? Are the drivers the same for both 32 bit and 64 bit?
<knome> same hw compatibility
<mongy> 64bot used to be a slight problem, but only for certain apps.  You are good to go now
<mongy> bit*
<knome> used, like 4 years ago... :)
<rlmccormick> lol well it's been a while so i guess i have old memories of 64 bit issues
<mongy> used, as in the past :)
<timhurd> Hi guys, I have an issue with video playback in Xubuntu 11.10, hopefully someone could help me out
#xubuntu 2013-01-07
<John1980> Hello guys, I have a problem with setting up the dual monitors. I googled a lot, and apparently I have some nonstandard problem. My second monitor (connected to onboard vga) has 'green' on its status LED, but is black. When I go to 'Display' configuration and mark 'use this display', my xfce logs out, and then I cannot log in, unless I turn of this monitor in displays.xml
<kgb> John1980: on nvidia? what version of xubu?
<kgb> ..if one's on your mobo and the other on the video adapter, then there's nothing standard about that btw
<John1980> xubuntu 12.10, onboad vga is on intel
<kgb> so it's on die? how about the other monitor?
<John1980> main monitor is connected to gigabyte external card and works fine
<kgb> gigabyte nvidia or ati?
<John1980> gigabyte radeon
<kgb> i'm asking because there's a *slim* chance that nvidia-settings could do it for you
<kgb> ah, it's gonna be stress to set that up, i think the kernel itself must load both videos or something like that
<kgb> if it's even possible, idk. :)
<John1980> for example when I installed debian 6.0.6, the secondary monitor was totally dead
<kgb> radeon=ati, so forget what i said about nvidia =)
<John1980> then its status led was purple
<John1980> on xubuntu, it's green, and xrandr sees it
<kgb> i remember playing with it here and maybe xubu does load them both on boot by default, but i really forget how it goes
<kgb> :s
<John1980> ok no problem. I am running out of ideas, that's why I'm here.
<John1980> all the problems with dual displays are about something else, no one has problems with this one checkbox
<ruien> I'm not experienced with dual monitors myself, but my guess is that you'll have better luck running two monitors from a single video card. At least, that seems to be the most-tested configuration.
<John1980> Probably this would be best, but for now there is connector incompatibility
<kgb> heh
<John1980> the vga one is only vga, I'd like to use it for terminal
<John1980> video card does not have vga :)
<kgb> besides, i wouldn't mind sticking a 3rd monitor on the mobo either
<John1980> :)
<vitimiti> o/
<hero616> Does <primary> key has another name? I can't find it.
<ruien> <primary> is Ctrl for me
<hero616> Oh it's work, thank you.
<xubuntu655> Can smb help me?
<ochosi> !ask | xubuntu655
<ubottu> xubuntu655: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu655> !фыл
<xubuntu655> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu655> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<xubuntu655> Just intalled Xubun 12.10. Bun sound doesn't work properly: all channels work nice except center frontal.
<xubuntu655> *xubuntu
<xubuntu655> *but
<ochosi> what's the problem with it, i mean how does it not "work nicely"?
<ochosi> also: what kind of hardware do you have
<xubuntu655> Soundcard Intel 82801DB. RAM 512 mb. Processor Intel Pentium 4-2800 (533MHz)
<xubuntu655> it doesn't work at all
<ochosi> what kind of setup do you have? 5.1?
<xubuntu655> yes
<ochosi> did the soundcard work with any other versions of ubuntu/xubuntu/linux?
<ochosi> also: did you check via alsamixer (in terminal) whether the front-channel is unmuted?
<xubuntu655> I have intalled lubuntu. Only two frontal speakers worked
<xubuntu655> I switched on center but now back right speaker doesn't work
<ochosi> so in lubuntu only front worked, and in xubuntu everything _but_ front works?
<xubuntu655> I think channels are mixed up. Because when I am turning on center front channel rear left channel increases
<TheSheep> qa
<vitimiti> (^.^)/
<stratoka> hello all, i have a question. Im running Debian testing atm, and i want to switch to xubuntu for personal reasons. The Question is, should i go winth 12.04 LTS or the 12.10? Are there significant differences?
<knome> 12.04 has longer support, 12.10 has newer software versions
<Pici> where support means security updates and community support here.
<knome> see http://xubuntu.org/news/12-10-release/ for the release notes for 12.10
<stratoka> i see, performace wise for a desktop computer would you reccomend the LTS?
<knome> only performance-wise, no, i don't see the benefits
<stratoka> it is for everyday use, nothing more, maybe a little video editing but thats all.
<stratoka> only notable change is the Xfce 4.10?
<knome> if you don't consider complete documentation rewrite a notable change
<stratoka> ok, thank you for the guidelines
<stratoka> see you guys!
<simpleuser> Hello, does someone know how to use triple tap on my eeepc touchpad ?
<qasim> hi
<David-A> hello qasim
<qasim> i need help regarding xubuntu video drivers...i can't watch blue ray HD movies properly...its like im watching 1fps
<qasim> moreover i use vlc player....i have sm player but it crashes when ever i try to watch any movie or video of any type through it
<David-A> qasim: have you tried install proprietary drivers with System>Auxiliary Drivers or System>Hardware Drivers? or tried without? what graphics card/chip?
<qasim> i tried what they call third party codecs or drivers...then i installed nvidea driver still nothing happened
<qasim> i can watch normal movies / videos ....only prob comes when i try playing blue ray of HD 1080p movies or videos
<GridCube> not to push you away from xubuntu, but maybe you could try geexbox?
<GridCube> you just need a booteable usb
<qasim> my old lappy doesnot support bootable usb :(
<GridCube> well, use a cd
<David-A> qasim: i'v had old fan-less nvidia that got overheated with playing hi res videos. can you check that is not the case here?
<qasim> you mean some hardware problem?
<qasim> okay... but why my m player crashes even when i try playimh audio songs David-A ?
<qasim> GridCube, i just dont wana shift to anyother linux os so early :(
<qasim> when i try playing*
<GridCube> its just a livecd OS, you dont "need" to install it, if that doestn work then the problem is not with xubuntu
<ikra> hi all, i have a problem with suspend: with kernel 3.2.0.32 it works well, but after upgraded to 3.2.0.35 it doesn't, if install newer kernel the problem still, but if i use 3.2.0.32 it works again. So i think it's a "kernel" configuration problem, what test could i make what data do you need to help me understand this problem? thanks!
<David-A> qasim: right, than that shouldnt happen
<simpleuser> Hello, does someone know how to use triple tap on my eeepc touchpad ?
<ironhoof> a quickie question, will using dpkg -r zeitgeist cause any packages to break?
<GridCube> !synaptics | simpleuser
<ubottu> simpleuser: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<simpleuser> Thanks GridCube !
<simpleuser> Mmm... GridCube, can you see something which could help me here ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<simpleuser> Ok, i can see i'm not the only one : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/840509
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 840509 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "touchpad triple-tap to middle-click stopped working in 11.10" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nimo> my session gets saved and opened at startup even though this is disabled in sessions and startup..... any suggestions ?
<Noskcaj> what themes other than the default can i get for xubuntu
<vitimiti> o/
<knome> Noskcaj, any xfwm theme for the window decorations and any gtk theme for the gtk widgets
<Noskcaj> knome, ok.
<knome> vitimiti, yes?
<vitimiti> i don't know
<knome> vitimiti, we have #xubuntu-offtopic if you want general chatter
<vitimiti> no, I'm here for help, but I'm a newbie, so don't judge me if I don't know something :)
<knome> vitimiti, no problem, just saying
<Unit193> Noskcaj: Shimmer themes are the best, but there were some others that were pretty compatible.  The Zukitwo theme was compatible a while ago, may still be.
<Noskcaj> Unit193, ok, i will mess around with a few. my lubuntu install fai;ed because i changed too many config files, so back to xubuntu
<Noskcaj> also, how do i get Ctrl+Alt+T to work in xubuntu
<Ronalds_M> just installed xubuntu on my old Athlon
<Ronalds_M> I have 4 ports for audio out
<Ronalds_M> main port is broken
<Unit193> Noskcaj: Add it to the keyboard shortcuts.  Settings Manager > Keyboard.
<Ronalds_M> so I have to use 5.1 for sound
<Noskcaj> Unit193, thanks.
<Ronalds_M> but sound has delays
<Ronalds_M> anybody knows how to fix sound lags?
<Noskcaj> one last question, how can i remove the text blurring that occurs when the blackbird theme is active
<xubuntu895> the DVD won't boot
<xubuntu895> How do i fix it?
<Ronalds_M> RW DVD?
<xubuntu895> YES
<Ronalds_M> maybe thats why
<xubuntu895> but I finalized it
<Ronalds_M> xubuntu has DVD?
<xubuntu895> I don't understand the quesstion
<Ronalds_M> you used DVD for 750 mb
<xubuntu895> YES
<Ronalds_M> ok
<Ronalds_M> don't know why, probably disk ir broken
<Ronalds_M> or RW means something bad
<xubuntu895> I burned already 3 dvds
<Ronalds_M> RW?
<xubuntu895> RW is re-write
<Ronalds_M> all of them?
<xubuntu895> yes
<Ronalds_M> yes, that's probably why it doesn't boots
<xubuntu895> Should I try on regulare dvd?
<Ronalds_M> try DVD R
<xubuntu895> OK 10X
<xubuntu895> sorry I checked again
<xubuntu895> they are DVD-R
<Ronalds_M> anybody knows how to use different port for audio out so sound wouldn't have delays and lags?
<Ronalds_M> fail
<Ronalds_M> :D
<Ronalds_M> maybe ISO is corrupted
<xubuntu895> I downloaded it now from the web
<Ronalds_M> I just installed Xubuntu
<Ronalds_M> 12.04
<Ronalds_M> with CD R
<Ronalds_M> also from the web
<xubuntu895> I downloaded 12.10
<xubuntu895> did you try it?
<Ronalds_M> no, no need
<xubuntu895> why?
<Ronalds_M> well I don't know, try LTS
<Ronalds_M> it's a stable version
<xubuntu895> meaning 12.04?
<Ronalds_M> yes
<xubuntu895> What are the ifferences between desktop and alternate in the download page?
<Ronalds_M> 5.1 output has delays for sound
<Ronalds_M> how to fix that
<Ronalds_M> anybody?
#xubuntu 2013-01-08
<bilo> hi
<bilo> hi
<holstein> bilo: hello.. if you have a question for one of the volunteers, just ask .. otherwise, feel free and /join #xubuntu-offtopic :)
<xubuntu069> This has to be the ONE MILLIONTH time that I run into problems with ALSAMIXER
<xubuntu069> all sounds has stopped for no apparent reason.
<qasim> hi
<CaiusValerius> hi
<vitimiti> o/
<Ronalds_M> what the hell is wrong with xubuntu 12.10, after upgrade from 12.04
<Ronalds_M> jockey-gtk is missing
<Ronalds_M> when I install it, it doesn't starts
<knome> Ronalds_M, mind the language.
<Ronalds_M> I did almost clean upgrade
<Ronalds_M> drivers are missing
<knome> Ronalds_M, starting from 12.10, jockey is found under "software sources"
<Ronalds_M> ohh
<Ronalds_M> and where is nvidia
<Ronalds_M> ?
<Ronalds_M> settings?
<baizon> Ronalds_M: there isnt no jockey-gtk
<knome> baizon, ...as i just said
<baizon> sorry knome was to slow reading :)
<baizon> Ronalds_M: same place as knome said :)
<knome> nvidia-settings should be there when you've installed the drivers
<Ronalds_M> no settings for me
<Ronalds_M> also nvidia doesn't show in software sources
<Ronalds_M> everything seems to be slowed down cause of that
<Ronalds_M> nvidia-173-dev:  Depends: nvidia-173 (>= 173.14.35)
<Ronalds_M> tried to install driver at synaptic
<nantou> if I need 56 minutes to copy 9GB of data from HDD to external HDD that means something is wrong with my 12.10, am I wrong?
<Ronalds_M> nvidia-173:  Depends: xorg-video-abi-11  but it is not installable or  	xorg-video-abi-12  but it is not installable
<knome> nantou, i'd rather look at your hdd's
<nantou> knome, it cannot be the external one, can it? its only an EXT4 to store data
<baizon> nantou: check the hard drives
<knome> Ronalds_M, have you enabled the restricted repositories?
<baizon> nantou: http://askubuntu.com/questions/59064/how-to-run-a-checkdisk
<Ronalds_M> yes
<Ronalds_M> I'm currently download nvidia current
<Ronalds_M> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<Ronalds_M> right
<Ronalds_M> nvidia-173:  Depends: xorg-video-abi-11  but it is not installable or  	xorg-video-abi-12  but it is not installable
<Ronalds_M> what the h?
<cousteau> The screensaver I installed is displaying debug messages on screen.  Is there a way to turn them off?
<cousteau> I think there's an option for that in xscreensaver, -no-capture-stderr
<Ronalds_M> so I ended up installing xubuntu from scratch, I certainly doesn't support upgrading from 12.04 if anybody has nvidia drivers
<xubuntu610> hi guys anyone one knows how to make dvd autoplay on 12.0
<xubuntu610> 12.10
<xubuntu610> I have issue with DVD video ... cd audio autoplay but for DVD i need to open parole and click on "play disk"
<knome> xubuntu610, menu -> settings manager -> removable drives and media -> tab multimedia
<xubuntu610> knome this is the problem, the settings there are ok
<knome> xubuntu610, what does the dvd command say?
<xubuntu610> parole --device=%d
<xubuntu610> also when I insert an audio disk I have 2 icons on the desktop, one "disk 680mb" and one "audio disk"
<crond> Is it normal for a core2duo to peg 80c under load for an exteneded period in a laptop?
<TheSheep> try asking on ##hardware
<crond> ty
 * cousteau thinks of "80c" as a hexadecimal temperature
<baizon> crond: i think so
<cousteau> so this screensaver is displaying error or warning messages on screen.  How can I prevent that?
<baizon> cousteau: have you tried -no-capture-stderr
<baizon> or resetting the configuration
<cousteau> baizon, I Think that's what I need, but where am I supposed to use it?
<cousteau> I don't feel like re-running xscreensaver manually each time I reboot; I guess I can set it somewhere
<baizon> just use in terminal xscreensaver -no-capture-stderr
<cousteau> baizon, I mean, that would involve running that command each time I run xscreensaver, right?
<baizon> right
<cousteau> or is that option magically set forever?  (kinda like the -c in `metacity -c`)
<cousteau> yeah, ok then, is there a way to disable it?
<baizon> cousteau: yes, set it in the .Xdefaults
<baizon> more here: http://www.jwz.org/xscreensaver/man1.html
<cousteau> so there's no way to do it with xscreensaver-demo
<knome> cousteau, just disable the screensaver that gives the error.
<cousteau> it's just a warning message, not an error (or if it's an error it can avoid it)
<cousteau> the idea is to get that screensaver working
<cousteau> which is the main reason why I installed it
<knome> cousteau, then ask the screensaver creator
<xubuntu336> xubuntu c magnifik
<xubuntu336> alo
<xubuntu336> j'ai une grosse biloute, qui veut que je lui mette dans la bouche?!
<Zelouille> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<bazhang> xubuntu336, thats offtopic, and not very nice
<xubuntu742> I just installed Xubuntu on a USB stick with plugged out all mz hard drives. After finishing installation and reboot it doesn!t boot
<xubuntu742> can someone help me
<T61_on_the_Fritz> any sound card experts here?
<xubuntu614> After I installed Xubuntu 12.04 on a 16GB usb stick it says : Reboot and select proper boot device or insert boot media in selected boot device and press a key
<xubuntu614> Why is that for
<tjingboem> is it normal that when i use the character " i push that key but also have to press the space bar  after that?  Where can i change this behavior?
<jcfp> tjingboem: by setting a different keyboard layout
<David-A> tjingboem: you probably pressed the "umlaut diacritical/dead character" and not the "double quote". double quote is usually on a shift key
<xubuntu036> I lost the mai top tray. How can I restore to factory settings?
<David-A> xubuntu036, come back...
<tjingboem> yes keyboard works now better, more to my liking - thanks
<xutwooh> so whos here today or we all just hanging out
<davygrvy> Having problems with grub.  MBR not being picked-up at boot time.  I have to boot into the 12.04 installer cdrom, then jump to the harddisk.  I tried update-grub followed by grub-install, but no joy.  I'm lost
<moetunes> !grub | davygrvy
<ubottu> davygrvy: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<davygrvy> tnks
<davygrvy> grub2 docs are helping.  grub-install should have fixed my problem, but didn't
<davygrvy> AREN'T, sorry
<Peyam> hi
<Peyam> Why doesn't xubuntu recognize Ipod?
<Peyam> I tried to install nautilus.. and something else
<Peyam> even then i didn't work
<Unit193> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<xubuntu686> does anyone here use bblean?
<Unit193> Last I knew, bbLean was windows only, but based on Blackbox.
<xubuntu686> so it wont/doesnt work on linux?
<Unit193> It's based off a Linux WM last I knew, take a look at openbox, it's pretty close.
#xubuntu 2013-01-09
<dcope> Hey all
<dcope> anyone running xubuntu on a macbook? i just installed 12.04 and the apple doesn't turn off when i shut the lid. any fix?
<dcope> it works when i do suspend -> close lid
<nimo> can you uninstall pulse?   and still get audio?
<David-A> nimo: to some degree yes. (In 10.04 I have uninstalled pulseaudio, pulseaudio-esound-compat, pulseaudio-module-x11,  gstreamer0.10-pulseaudio, libpulse-browse0, libpulse-mainloop-glib0)
<nimo> David-A,   in my understanding pulse lays ontop of ALSA.. and ALSA is sufficient for the everday user... is that correct?
<David-A> nimo: for some people that is probably how it is.
<David-A> every new audio system tries to replace the others being on top of the others. there are thousands of them. this is from before pulse: http://matt.bottrell.com.au/uploads/Pics/linuxaudio.png
<David-A> (sorry, that was after pulse, not before)
<HonestAbe> howdy folks! how do I assign a keystroke to workspace switching in 12.10? in previous versions, all that was necessary was going to the shortcuts menu and assigning the approprate keystrokes
<HonestAbe> now it appears that the workspace switching is not included by default in the shortcut key menu. If someone could just provide some sort of a helpful link with the appropriate commands to bind, that would be absolutely delightful
<Zelouille> HonestAbe: there are two places for settings keystrokes. Workspace keystrokes are in the Window Manager settings.
<HonestAbe> checking before i say thanks
<HonestAbe> you magnificent bastard, thank you
<Zelouille> HonestAbe: That's part of the odd things on GNU/Linux. Like setting a theme for the windows, and another one for the window-borders. Because each part is an independent piece of software. Well, that's how I understand it.
<HonestAbe> It certainly is bizarre. I'll have to keep it in mind, all of those weird things are so useful to remember.
<hasn-tmp> hello. Running the 12.10 livecd now, and I'm observing strange behavior with the panel and window buttons plugin...
<hasn-tmp> it seems to cause a 1-pixel shift in the panel when moving from workspaces containing windows to empty workspaces, but only with the plugin handle hidden
<Zelouille> hasn-tmp: you are right. I experience the same thing on the livecd. I can't test on an installed system. You may want to post a bug report on https://bugzilla.xfce.org
<hasn-tmp> ah,  it has already been reported: https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=8953
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 8953 in Workspace Switcher "1 pixel offset when the workspace switcher shows an empty workspace" [Minor,New]
<rk0n> Does anyone know how to get the panel to keep the clock all the way to the right of the panel?
<rk0n> I removed some things from the panel and now it moves depending on how many windows I have open
<rk0n> I want it to keep certain things (clock, tray) to the right, and the app menu to the left
<hasn-tmp> add a "Separator" to the panel and set it to expand
<rk0n> Ah, awesome! Thank you!
<Zelouille> hasn-tmp: maybe you should add a comment to the bug, to say that's not the "workspace switcher" component which is faulty (like said in the bug report), but the "window buttons". There's nothing to do with workspace in fact. Only the window button that doesn't take the same width when it's empty (with handle hidden).
<Zelouille> rk0n: this is how "window buttons" works since xfce 4.10. There's a line on the Xubuntu 12.10 FAQ about this.
<rk0n> Zelouille: Thank you, I didn't know
<xubuntu104> i am trying to install xubuntu 12.10 along side windows 7, but xubuntu keeps telling me that there is no other OS installed?
<xubuntu104> any thoughts
<xubuntu128> hi! i unstall xubuntu on hard disk which i don't want and now i want to formatting (deleting all files) my 2 hard disks (in one of them windows is working). How I can do this?
<xubuntu662> Hello, Anybody Available to Answer a question on a new installation of XUmbutu.
<xubuntu662> Hello, Anybody one this channel?
<WalterN> so I set up a PXE server, but when I go to boot the PXE, it says that it failed
<WalterN> not sure whats wrong exactly
<WalterN> the tftpd-hpa service seems fine (at least it does not complain when I restart it)
<koegs> WalterN: any error messages or at least config-files?
<WalterN> koegs: where would such an error message be?
<WalterN> on my dd-wrt router, I just have dhcp-boot=pxelinux.0,xubuntu,192.168.1.10
<WalterN> http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/PXE
<WalterN> and http://pastebin.com/pmbwUiUh
<WalterN> for /etc/default/tftpd-hpa
<koegs> and your pxelinux.cfg?
<WalterN> with the Xubuntu netboot.tar.gz unpackaged in..
<WalterN> where is that file?
<WalterN> XD
<WalterN> oh, folder
<koegs> in you /var/lib/tftpboot
<koegs> it should be /var/lib/tftpboot/pxelinux.cfg/default
<WalterN> whatever came with the netboot.tar.gz ... sec
<WalterN> http://pastebin.com/pCqEHdG8
<koegs> and these files do exist within /var/lib/tftpboot?
<WalterN> looking
<WalterN> menu.cfg does, and..
<WalterN> the other one does too
<koegs> then i would check the syslog and the error messages on your PXE-Client
<WalterN> hmm
<WalterN> Jan  9 02:33:34 luna in.tftpd[29245]: tftp: client does not accept options
<WalterN> what does that mean?
<koegs> please try TFTP_OPTIONS="-l -s" instead of "--secure"
<WalterN> restarting the service..
<WalterN> lets try booting
<WalterN> same error messages on the client and server
<WalterN> is it because my laptop (the computer I'm trying to PXE boot from) does not support something that it should for a PXE boot?
<WalterN> hmm, that looks like its a pretty generic error message for PXE booting
<koegs> WalterN: how did you put the netboot.tar.gz on your server and how did you unpack the files?
<WalterN> sudo wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/netboot.tar.gz
<WalterN> sudo tar -zxvf netboot.tar.gz
<koegs> hm, looking good
<WalterN> did this once before not too long ago with debian... *shrug*
<WalterN> I just removed the debian stuff from that folder and obtained the ubuntu netboot tarball
<WalterN> and made sure they were at least readable with chmod
<koegs> got no idea right now
<WalterN> I wonder if its an issue with how PXE is implemented on the laptop
<WalterN> dont have a cd/dvd drive in it, so I cant install Xubuntu that way XD
<koegs> WalterN: USB?
<WalterN> could do a USB thumb drive install I suppose
<WalterN> but "meh, why bother when I have PXE sitting here"
<koegs> if it works :P
<WalterN> what was the TFTP_OPTIONS="-l -s" supposed to do in place of --secure?
<koegs> dunno, it is from my working setup :D
<WalterN> oh heh
<WalterN> --secure worked for me before, with the debian thing
<koegs> i have -l -s on my arm-debian
<koegs> maybe it does not matter
<WalterN> I'll check BIOS settings, see if I'm missing something in there
<yolateng0> hi
<yolateng0> I'm on Ubuntu 12.10 VOYAGER 12.10 -N2600-graphic chipset. my problem in low light at boot OS. after a disconnection of the session it manages. Someone to help me?
<WalterN> koegs: http://askubuntu.com/questions/111655/pxe-boot-server-stalling-with-file-not-found-error
<WalterN> koegs: that guy said the pxelinux.0 file was not correct or something
<koegs> WalterN: it should be a link
<koegs> pxelinux.0 -> ubuntu-installer/i386/pxelinux.0
<WalterN> mine is 26.5kB in size
<koegs> or amd64 in your case
<WalterN> oh
<WalterN> looks like it does, and seems to be good?
<koegs> i do not use the netboot-packages, i boot complete live-sessions via NFS
<WalterN> oh, from the ISO?
<WalterN> cause that would be nice
<koegs> you have to unpack the ISO or loop-mount it
<yolateng0> quit
<nantou> i have found 4 defective blocks running sudo badblocks -sv /dev/sda. How bad is it? how do I fix it?
<WalterN> koegs: I just ordered a 250gig SSD to put Xubuntu on :3
<WalterN> for my shiny new laptop
<WalterN> koegs: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147189
<koegs> mine was alread shipped with a 256GB SSD :)
<WalterN> heh
<WalterN> I just got it yesterday for $370
<WalterN> AMD A6-4455M
<knome> koegs, WalterN: we have #xubuntu-offtopic for random chatter :)
<xubuntu207> I have a problem with my live session xubuntu concerning my persistent file. Can I get some help?
<xubuntu207> anyone home?
<xubuntu207> I need some help....
<crond> xubuntu207: ask your question, if someone can help, they will see it!
<osiristhevirus> is installing the ATI drivers in xubuntu easy?
<maddernick> osiristhevirus: depends
<maddernick> if there is a suggested propritary driver, its very easy
<maddernick> if you need to download the driver of ati's page, its a bit more annoying
<crond> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<xubuntu207> I need some assistance.. please...
<koegs> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu207> I have a usb xubuntu that im trying to configure on a 16 gb flash drive and im trying to access the remainder of the storage space however I cannot access it does anyone know how to do that?
<xubuntu207> and I also can't access the persistent file.
<jackherer1> Hello, I just installed gparted but I can't find it anywhere. How can I run it?
<Yotson> jackherer1: here a link to start gparted lives in Applications menu -> System -> GParted
<jackherer1> It is not there
<jackherer1> I can't find it anywhere in applications menu
<Yotson> other option could be to start it from a terminal. "sudo gparted"
<jackherer1> thx
<Yotson> np.
<laite> jackherer1: IIRC gparted goes on 'settings manager' nowdays
<jackherer1> thx laite
<socratesxd> hi guys
<socratesxd> i want to connect to a wireless network
<socratesxd> but actually nm-applet doesn't recognize any network
<socratesxd> well, it's like if wifi were off
<socratesxd> if i run nmcli nm
<socratesxd> it does tell me that WIFI is enabled, and WWAN, HARDWARE-WAN, HARDWARE-WIFI too
<xubuntu537> hello? anybody online?
<raytray> xubuntu537, sup
<xubuntu537> I just loaded a new version of xunbuntu. Most new programs that I install do not appear in the menus? Can you help?
<xubuntu537> I was installing Partition editor software, different versions, and most do not show up on the menus or elswhere. This, even though they show that they are installed.
<xubuntu537> Version 12.04 is what I am using.
<xubuntu537> Where would the programs load, typically, maybe then I could just type the program in the terminal mode.
<baizon> xubuntu537: enable it using menu editor (alacarte)
<xubuntu537> menu editor is in administration or which submenu?
<xubuntu537> The Menu editor that is in the control center? enable the install there?
<baizon> xubuntu537: just launch alacarte _)
<baizon> :)
<xubuntu537> If I understand you. The programs are installed but maynot be enabled? Right? I need to enter in to the Menu editor an then enable the software that should exist. IS this a progrmmers mistake or error? Or is this normal for all programs? 'Gparted' enabled itself when I loaded the software.
<xubuntu537> I will need to leave but I will be back. I need to reload my OS. xubuntu537 out for a minute.
<xubuntu538> Hell. I am now back online and I am inquiring about my new installs. I was unable to find the new installs on my menus. I was asked to go into 'alacarte' and enable them. I have not found this software, yet. Can you assist?
<baizon> xubuntu538: what did you install?
<xubuntu538> Where is Alacarte?
<koegs> xubuntu538: how do you install the software?
<baizon> xubuntu538: type alt+F2 then type alacarte
<koegs> baizon: :P
<baizon> koegs:
<xubuntu538> I view the software from the Ubuntu Software Center. And then I select the software that I would like to install. Partition software for the Harddrive is what I was installing. I install ed many versions of software, even 'Gparted'. I discovered that only, 'Gparted ' was showing on the menus. I installed Xubuntu ver. 12.04.
<xubuntu538> I am a new user of your Xubuntu software and Linux user.
<xubuntu538> Can anybody help out in telling me where alacarte is?
<baizon> xubuntu538: type alt+F2 then type alacarte
<xubuntu538> OK. I did type ALT F2 and then typed alacarte. Up came the menu editer allowing me to enable menu items. The sofwtare pacjages that I installed are not listed, except for ,Gparted,. Is it possible the software would install but not get listed in alacarte?
<baizon> xubuntu538: you sure the software is installed?
<baizon> alt+F2 and "gparted". If it works you got it installed
<xubuntu538> Well, tahnks for asking. I go to the Software Center and attempt to install the software again and find that the software Center says the software is already installed. So  this tells me the software did get installed but is not showing in the menu.
<koegs> which one?
<drc> xubuntu538: What apps did you install that are <not> showing up; and (from your nick) was this on an installed xubuntu or the live cd (not sure if it makes a difference).  And what version of xubuntu is this.  And what happens is you try looking at the menu thru Main Menu?
<xubuntu538> OK. 'partition' search for partition 'partclone'. This allows for a user to clone a partition. Exciting software to me but not everybody else. The software does not allow for me to install bt only remove the software. This indicates that the software was installed. In fact I installe the software last night. But it is not listed in the alacarte menu editor.
<xubuntu538> Xubuntu ver 12.04
<koegs> xubuntu538: obviously partclone is only a terminal-program
<xubuntu538> Are terminal programs only runable from the terminal? Or can I insert a routine to run the program from the menu?
<drc> xubuntu538: Was this app listed in the menu after you installed it last night?
<xubuntu538> This maybe a dumb question. How can I tell that the program is a terminal program.
<koegs> xubuntu538: most of them would need parameters, so it is better to open up a terminal
<xubuntu538> Or terminal progam only.
<drc> xubuntu538: some terminal apps can be run from the menu (htop is an example) but most don't
<drc> xubuntu538: And <you> can use alacarte/main-menu to set up a menu item for those that don't
<xubuntu538> The item was not listed in the menu list, 'alacarte'. Even after I rebooted the OS.
<drc> xubuntu538: was this on an installed system or a live cd?
<xubuntu538> This was an installed system, running on a Gateway M285-E Laptop with 100 Gig HD.
<xubuntu538> This uses an Centrino Duo procesor.
<Zelouille> xubuntu538: on xubuntu 12.04, sometime I have to refresh the menu, to see new installed applications. I do that by right-click on the xfce menu button > properties > then i choose a "custom menu file", then switch back to the default one.
<drc> xubuntu538: I agrre with koegs, this looks like a terminal app, so...unless you use this app quite often (enough to justify the effort to make a menu item), I'd just use the terminal.
<xubuntu538> If it is a teminal application where do I look for the program to manually insert into the menu tree?
<baizon> xubuntu538: yes, alacarte can do this
<drc> I start easyL  open a terminal, type the name of the app (partclone>) and see if it's in your path...if it runs from there than all you need to do is type the name of the app when you make the menu item.
<drc> If not, I'd look in the /usr tree../ysr/bin. /usr/local/bin...something like that.
<drc> Dog walking time...back later.
<xubuntu538> OK Zelouille i proceeded as you suggested. The 'partclone' program and others still did not show up. what do you suggest?
<koegs> xubuntu538: partclone will not show up... never, you have to use the terminal or add it manually
<Zelouille> xubuntu538: you can add it manually, like koegs said.
<xubuntu538> OK. I opened the terminal package and 'partclone' is what I typed and 'command not found' error cameup. I do not have a path to the dircetory where the software was installed. Suggestions on where the program would be?
<koegs> xubuntu538: if you look at the details of partclone in the software center, it will tell you the commands
<koegs> also you can try partclone<tab>
<Zelouille> xubuntu538: try typing "partclone" on the terminal, then pressing "Tab" two times... It will suggest you all the partclone utilities.
<xubuntu538> Then run a search for the individual file and consequently find the path that way. OK I am still learning the Linux way as opposed to the Gates way.
<Zelouille> xubuntu538: try "man partclone" too, to see the manual.
<xubuntu538> The 'man partclone' command exhibited a 'No manual entry for partclone'. Suggestion?
<ChrisWere> Hey guys, does anyone know how to get the spell check working in libre office on xubuntu?
<Ronalds_M> anybody knows if FX 5200 supports newest nvidia driver, or how to overclock it on linux?
<xubuntu538> OK Zeuille, I did as you suggest with using the tab button. And multiple items, variations of 'prtaclone' were shown. Is this  listing all the programs of this type?
<Ronalds_M> ChrisWere, there is no option in menu?
<ChrisWere> Ronalds_M: yes, it's just it doesn't work, it doesn't seem to pick up a dictionary even though I have them installed.
<Ronalds_M> maybe some package is missing from libre office, try synaptic
<Ronalds_M> it works in unity
<Ronalds_M> or you don't have unity?
<ChrisWere> Ronalds_M: I've tried installing every conceivable package. I'm on XFCE, hense why I'm in #Xubuntu
<Ronalds_M> ah, yes
<Ronalds_M> I don't use libre office on my xubuntu so I don't know
<ChrisWere> Ronalds_M: I get so many more bugs in my Linux system than on my windows. I hate windows so, but I spend most of my time working out these kind of bugs.
<Ronalds_M> linux works out of the box as desktop OS , if you have enough resources
<Ronalds_M> maybe you should try ubuntu standart, if you can run it
<Ronalds_M> cause it beats tha shit out of windows 7 and xp in terms of awesomeness
<ChrisWere> Ronald_M: I have a pretty fast computer. I don;t think that's what's causing this spell check error
<superboot> Hi all. I've got a wacom bamboo gth-670 tablet. It works on my i386 laptop (xubuntu 12.04), and not on my x64 desktop. Both are stock systems.
<Ronalds_M> there is always an option to install more window managers
<ChrisWere> Ronalds_M: Linux is much better but I just run into so many bugs and regressions, it's very frustrating and I spend too much time fixing them.
<xubuntu538> OK everybody. Thanks for your help and input. I am a long tme user of windows. I am very interested in Linux and varieties of Linux. Thanks I will learn more and come back online.
<Ronalds_M> bugs in libre office means
<Ronalds_M> you have to take other version
<Ronalds_M> latest are not always the stable ones
<Ronalds_M> nobody knows how to overclock gpu with linux?
<baizon> Ronalds_M: what GPU Vendor?
<Ronalds_M> nvidia FX 5200
<baizon> Ronalds_M: http://www.headshotgamer.com/gamepics/102_OpenSUSE_OverclockNvidia4.png
<baizon> do you have this?
<Ronalds_M> well I have standart driver
<Ronalds_M> I tried installing overclock app it doesn't starts
<baizon> Ronalds_M: i dont think it will work with the OS-drivers
<Ronalds_M> version 173
<Ronalds_M> driver version I have
<baizon> Ronalds_M: try this http://www.upubuntu.com/2011/09/how-to-overclock-nvidia-graphics-cards.html
<superboot> Ronalds_M: Don't use the Return key for punctuation. Don't be afraid of long lines.
<Ronalds_M> I'm back
<Ronalds_M> pls
<Ronalds_M> post that link again
<Ronalds_M> I lost system because of changing that file
<Ronalds_M> nvidia drivers
<Ronalds_M> I'm from live cd
<Yotson> http://www.upubuntu.com/2011/09/how-to-overclock-nvidia-graphics-cards.html ?
<Ronalds_M> somebody
<Ronalds_M> yes
<Ronalds_M> tnx
<drc> I didn't see the link, but was it this one  http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html  ?
<Yotson> np.
<drc> nevermind :)
<matteo_> sorry guys, i need a little help too. I'm kinda noob on ubuntu so maybe will be easy for you. I connected all pc ( this one with ubuntu included with ehternet and a Hub . But i have problem setting connection.
<matteo_> I'm using Ipv4 at the moment but often the connection is coming and going away
<Ronalds_M> changing xorg.conf
<Ronalds_M> is dangerous
<matteo_> wired connection with ipv6 not working well. is there
<matteo_> xorg.conf ?
<Ronalds_M> if you can't manage to change it back
<Ronalds_M> (I just did it and couldn't even start pc)
<matteo_> i'm doing that without command line or text editing just going on editin troughtout
<matteo_> ronalds are you answering me?
<matteo_> is there anyone who can suggest the best DHCP setting? or the best way to set multiple tryouts for ubuntu? like command line or similar?
<matteo_> is there anyone seeing me writing? just to know if my Irc is working fine
<drc> Nope, on the internet, no one can see you writing.
<matteo_> :)
<matteo_> so manual talk about NetworkManager, are you using you too to config connection and wired stuff? well i m used to being ignored so don't waste time answer
<matteo_> for what reason i don't know i have set up a strange connection "lo" someone can give light on it?
<xubuntu230> hi
<Ronalds_M> anybody knows how to tweak flash
<Ronalds_M> I need it run in perfomance mode
<Ronalds_M> cause OC my gpu doesn't work
<Ronalds_M> with linux
#xubuntu 2013-01-10
<aguitel> how make autologin with gdm?
<sl33p> hi everybody
<sl33p> nobody wanna say hi?
<hero616> My computer is located in local network, is it possible to use it as a Krfb remote control server?
 * S_Mackie tries to read the guidelines, flounders in information overload.
<S_Mackie> I have a question, but my head hurts and I'm not sure I have the patience to read all the guidelines. I can't even find anything about how to format my questions!
<S_Mackie> My apologies. I think I'll browse the self-help.
<Unit193> S_Mackie: http://docs.xubuntu.org/ self help?  Or something else? ;)
 * S_Mackie chuckles.
<S_Mackie> help.ubuntu.com wasn't giving me much to go on at a glance, but it reminded me of the word GRUB, which is part of my question.
<S_Mackie> So that helped a lot.
<S_Mackie> Um. So I just partitioned my hard drive with GParted, shrunk the Windows 7 partition and installed Linux in the new partition. NTFS and Ext4, 100g and 50g, respectively.
<S_Mackie> Windows works as well as it did before, and the computer freely boots into it. I don't know how to make it boot from the Linux partition, which seems to have a proper file system and all that.
<S_Mackie> At present, I don't see anything asking which I wish to boot into, and I feel kinda stupid, because somehow I expected the solution to involve CMOS boot settings.
<Unit193> Did you install Grub onto the main boot device/partition?
<S_Mackie> No.
<S_Mackie> How do I do that?
<Unit193> It's in.....
<Unit193> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<S_Mackie> Gracias!
 * S_Mackie frowns.
<Unit193> Sure.
<S_Mackie> I didn't lose Grub, as I didn't have it on this box as was. Should the RestoreGrub link suffice to help me with this?
<Unit193> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing I'd think.
<S_Mackie> Haha! That does look promising!
 * S_Mackie pouts.
<S_Mackie> Yep. I'm reading this and feeling dumb. I can't seem to find a foothold. Which means this is just not my night for being self-directed.
 * S_Mackie rereads a bit.
<S_Mackie> Correct me if I'm wrong, please: It is very probable there's some manner of GRUB 2 installed on this hard drive, but it's not being called up when I start my computer because it's in the wrong place, most likely because I didn't know how to ask the installation program to set the Linux install I was setting up, in its own new partition, as the OS I wanted the computer to boot into?
<S_Mackie> Does that sound about right?
<Unit193> Well, normally the installer asks if you want to install grub, but I'd guess it could put it in the wrong location.
<S_Mackie> Odd. It didn't ask at all.
<S_Mackie> That might explain that.
<S_Mackie> I'm reasonably certain I'd've said 'yes,' since I recognized the term GRUB despite being more than a bit of a n00b.
<Unit193> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows should in theory be what you have (title isn't the same, but should be the same problem)
<S_Mackie> Indeed, it didn't leap out at me as the page for my problem for that reason.
 * S_Mackie chuckles.
<Unit193> S_Mackie: Another thought, do you have EFI?
<S_Mackie> If I do, I'm not wise enough to be aware of it.
<S_Mackie> Short answer: Dunno, sorry.
<Unit193> http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1347270285.jpg  That'd be a little more what the boot selection would look like (items marked UEFI)
<S_Mackie> Oooh, pretty.
<S_Mackie> It doesn't look in the slightest bit familiar, though.
<Unit193> Well, I'd either try the RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI but seems you don't have it. :)
<S_Mackie> Even better? Looking at the RecoveringUbuntu bla de bla, I'm trying to follow the instructions and not having a superb extent of luck.
<S_Mackie> Hrm. sudo apt-get time?
<S_Mackie> Shit.
<S_Mackie> I was a n00b when I fell out of touch. Is the Ubuntu Software Center equivalent to the Synaptic Package Manager?
<Unit193> Eh, a little more "pretty" and shiny.
<WalterN> koegs: seems the issue is UEFI booting?
<WalterN> koegs: turned off UEFI and I dont get that error message any more
<S_Mackie> I can't find any of several variations on "Boot-Repair" in either Ubuntu Software Center or via sudo apt-get, which means I'm at a loss on how to install it.
<WalterN> something is still wrong, but enh, moving forward I think
<Unit193> S_Mackie: Sadly, you have to add a ppa...
 * S_Mackie blinks dumbly.
<Unit193> WalterN: Secure boot enabled?  UEFI doesn't work with 32bit.
<S_Mackie> A ppa?
<Unit193> S_Mackie: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install boot-repair
<S_Mackie> Oh thank you. That's much better.
<WalterN> Unit193: secure boot... on the tftp server?
<WalterN> or in the EFI settings?
<Unit193> Hrm, it appears I missed more than I thought, nevermind me.... In the settings, though.
<WalterN> regardless, it is a 64bit netboot
<S_Mackie> "UEFI doesn't work with 32bit." Does that mean my 32 bit hardware in this box is not something that will be playing nice with UEFI?
<Unit193> 32Bit version of Ubuntu*
<S_Mackie> Oh. ... Would there be any reason I'd try to use a 64 bit version of Ubuntu on my 32 bit box?
<Unit193> Bug #1025555'
<ubottu> bug 1025555 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu32bits is incompatible with EFI computers" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1025555
<Unit193> Well, most newer computers should be 64bit, but support 32 of course.
<S_Mackie> Mine's just slightly too primitive.
<S_Mackie> Hell, I'm running a SBLive! card that just doesn't seem to like Windows.
<S_Mackie> So far, so good.
<S_Mackie> It gave me a URL, which I've copied down, and I shall now restart my computer and see what happens.
<S_Mackie> Thank you, Unit193. I'll be back in some manner.
<Unit193> Hope it helps.
<WalterN> http://www-947.ibm.com/support/entry/portal/docdisplay?lndocid=MIGR-5083034
<WalterN> something like that might be my issue
<S_Mackie> So! Partial victory. I now no longer can boot into Windows, but my Windows install was really quite borked anyway.
<S_Mackie> A victory in the sense that this is a being run from the Linux partition.
<S_Mackie> Now let's see if I can find a page to help me get access to Windows again.
<WalterN> woo
<WalterN> I win
<WalterN> PXE boot HO!
<koegs> WalterN: top :)
<WalterN> koegs: top what?
 * S_Mackie groans.
<S_Mackie> Aaaand I get to go back to Boot-Repair.
<koegs> WalterN: more like "good to hear"
<WalterN> koegs: it must have been something to do with the UEFI on my laptop... *shrug*
<WalterN> changed it to 'legacy' insead of UEFI
<WalterN> now I just need to think of a name for this... maybe fluttershy or something
<S_Mackie> X|
<S_Mackie> I've "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair && sudo apt-get update"d, and now I can't seem to get it to run the program.
<Unit193> That's because you didn't install it. :)   Also, if trying to add the windows partition, try os-prober?
<S_Mackie> os-prober. Okay.
<S_Mackie> /dev/sda1:Windows 7 (loader):Windows:chain | /dev/sda2:Windows 7 (loader):Windows1:chain
<Unit193> Now sudo update-grub
<WalterN> koegs: any reason why PXE would not work with UEFI?
<S_Mackie> Huh. Okay.
<S_Mackie> Generating grub.cfg ... <br> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.5.0-17-generic <br> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.5.0-17-generic <br> Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin <br> Found Windows 7 (loader) on /dev/sda1 <br> Found Windows 7 (loader) on /dev/sda2 <br> done
<S_Mackie> Does that mean it should be fixed now? I confess, I'm a bit lost.
<S_Mackie> "Generating" seems like it's a good sign...
<S_Mackie> I shall have to test this shortly.
<Unit193> Looks good to me. :)
<S_Mackie> Boy I hope so, 'cause much as that Windows install has annoyed the jeepers out of me with its constant hanging, and its broad and utter incompatibility with my hardware and peripherals, I still want it to work some day.
<S_Mackie> A condition much easier to achieve if I can boot into it.
<S_Mackie> HOLY CRAP AWESOME!
<S_Mackie> Er, sorry. For the first time in months, this computer can play music.
<kadence> how to install xubuntu from a USB stick?
<Unit193> !usb | two different ways
<ubottu> two different ways: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<kadence> thank you
<Unit193> Sure, you on windows now?
 * S_Mackie shall assume Unit is talking to ubottu.
<WalterN> lol
<Unit193> ubottu: is a bot
<ubottu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots for all information.
<Unit193> http://www.linuxliveusb.com/en/download is the best by far if you are on windows and want to make a bootable flash.
 * S_Mackie shall assume Unit193 is talking to kadence.
<S_Mackie> No soap. Windows remains inaccessible for the time being.
<Unit193> Did you see a boot menu?
<S_Mackie> Yes.
<S_Mackie> (Sorry, Unit193, my 17 month old child suddenly became very, very needy.)
<S_Mackie> Whiskey bravo, Kadence.
<kadence> hello
<kadence> i followed the usb installation thingy
<kadence> the installation is stuck at 'preparing to install'
<kadence> halp.
 * kadence pokes S_Mackie 
<S_Mackie> I noticed your cry for help, but I'm afraid I'm an idiot.
<S_Mackie> I am here to ask very basic questions.
<kadence> oh dear
<S_Mackie> In fact, we've been sharing Unit193.
<kadence> have we now..
 * kadence pokes Unit193 
<knome> kadence, please don't poke random people randomly. if somebody is here to help, they will help you
<kadence> mk
<knome> thanks for understanding
<S_Mackie> What an interesting reaction.
<S_Mackie> Turing test!
<S_Mackie> Inconclusive.
<knome> S_Mackie, please keep the irrelevant talk to #xubuntu-offtopic
<S_Mackie> My apologies, knome.
<knome> again... thansk for understanding
<aguitel> i installed minimal xfce ,how launch jockey-gtk ?
<bazhang> install it first
<nantou> there are 4 defective blocks in my local HDD, how bad is it and how do I fix it?
<nantou> I used sudo badblocks -sv /dev/sda
<nantou> can anyone confirm if that has to do with the low transfer speeds I get from local HDD to external HDD? ext4 for both units
<koegs> nantou: badblocks are hardware errors, you cannot fix them
<koegs> you should think about replacing the hdd
<Yotson> and in case you don't do backups. Think about that as well. ;)
<nantou> koegs, so a nuking wont fix it...
<nantou> or a fresh install
<koegs> nope
<nantou> why do hardware errors appear?
<nantou> defective shut downs¿
<nantou> ?
<baizon> nantou: no it happens when a HDD is old
<baizon> or when they get "buggy"
<nantou> i see
<nantou> how often should I change HDD's then?
<baizon> i had 3 Segeate HDD which where broken after 6 months
<baizon> my current WD HDD is 1 year old
<baizon> nantou: well it depends. I personally switch my HDD every 3 years
<Yotson> i do regular backups, a copy in house and a copy to my parents place(and vice versa). i use the hdd until it fails.
<Yotson> stuff fails, try to limit the damage when it does. XD
<nantou> 3 years... my oldes HDD is that old too IIRC
<nimo> xfce will automatically save applications from my last logout and start them at login,,, I DONT want that... there's no option to turn it off?  any hack?
<baizon> nimo: yes there is an option
<nantou> what app do I use for backups?
<nantou> im xubuntu 12.10
<nimo> baizon, how do you disable this auto save?
<baizon> nimo: http://docs.xfce.org/xfce/xfce4-session/preferences
<baizon> under logout settings
<baizon> nantou: you can try http://www.howtogeek.com/108869/how-to-back-up-ubuntu-the-easy-way-with-dj-dup/
<nimo> baizon, automatically save sessions on logout is not enabled....
<baizon> nimo: then please read this http://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=5246
<nimo> baizon, ok ill try that.... remove all content in that dir of make the dir unreachable
<baizon> remove the content
<nimo> ok brb
<nimo> baizon, I think it works... thx dude
<baizon> np
<mondgefluester> hi =)
<mondgefluester> i have some problems with my VLC reading a CD
<holstein> mondgefluester: i would teak vlc out of the equation.. see that the disc is mounting.. see that you see it with a file manager.. then move on to codec support
<TheSheep> holstein: audio cds don't mount
<mondgefluester> ok thanks, but it seems i just forgot the restricted extras :D
<TheSheep> mondgefluester: as far as I know, you don't even need an operating system for the cd drive to play an audio cd
<TheSheep> mondgefluester: it's done in hardware
<mondgefluester> TheSheep, it plays the cd, but doesn't save it
<TheSheep> mondgefluester: "save it"?
<TheSheep> mondgefluester: if you want to rip it, try soundjuicer
<mondgefluester> doesn't matter, solved the problem already
<mondgefluester> thank you =)
<mondgefluester> i'll try if it fails, but  right now it seems to be working
<holstein> extracting or ripping is the term.. if you search
<Peyam> Hi
<Peyam> xubuntu doesnt show my ipod
<Peyam> when I plugg it in
<Peyam> what isthe problem?
<Peyam> Any body?
<baizon> Peyam: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPod
<Peyam> Thanks
<baizon> np
<xubuntu711> hello
<Peyam> hello
<S_Mackie> So, I installed GRUB and Boot-Repaired it. Windows is seen, Linux boots fine. When I try to boot into Windows, though, it just bounces back to the ram test.
<S_Mackie> Why is that? How do I fix it?
<holstein> S_Mackie: do you have a few entries for windows?
<S_Mackie> Yes. Not sure why.
<Unit193> Should have one main entry, then a recovery.
<S_Mackie> Not marked accordingly. Sadly, I wasn't smart enough to write down the actual names of the entries.
<holstein> S_Mackie: sometimes i just try the others, knowing that one might be "recovery".. being careful not to start that recovery process
<holstein> S_Mackie: i dont trust the labels anyways
<S_Mackie> I tried both, as they're identical on the face of it.
<S_Mackie> They had the same result.
<holstein> S_Mackie: was windows 'working" before? did you boot it after shrinking the partition before installing?
<S_Mackie> Yes.
<S_Mackie> In fact, until I deliberately installed GRUB, the computer still only booted into Windows.
<holstein> so, you shrank windows.. booted.. test, and it worked? correct?
<S_Mackie> Worked as well (and poorly) as before, yes.
<S_Mackie> (Not a Windows joke. It's been giving me no end of trouble.)
<holstein> S_Mackie: have you tried to just do it again?
<S_Mackie> Just reinstall GRUB again?
<S_Mackie> Or do you mean the repartitioning?
<holstein> S_Mackie: well, if its been "trouble", this wont fix it.. you could be stumbling onto the larger issue here
<S_Mackie> The trouble hasn't ever been in booting, and may have more to do with Adobe and legacy sound cards.
<holstein> bad filesystem.. bad hard drive, or memory.. anyways, im talking about reinstalling grub
<S_Mackie> I'm almost certain I have a browser tab for that.
<S_Mackie> Hrm. Do I use boot-repair for that?
<holstein> !grub | S_Mackie
<ubottu> S_Mackie: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<holstein> i always have to refer back to that wiki page... i usually do it with a live CD
<S_Mackie> Hrm. I do have a live CD.
<alegen> good evening (to europeans at least). i used dd to write a raspbian image to an SD card. now when i try to sudo mount it i don`t know which filesystem to use. none of them seem to work... anyone who can give me an idea?
<leoquant> alegen, whats a raspbian image? ツ
<holstein> alegen: i would try ext... and i would ask the raspbian team what is expected if that doesnt work
<holstein> alegen: mabye the imagne doesnt support DD-ing
<alegen> raspbian is debian for raspberry pi :P
<leoquant> ah, geeky :P
<alegen> holstein: the tutorial on their website says to use dd... i will try again with ext and if not ask on the forums. thanks though :)
<S_Mackie> Damn, now I have irrelevant questions./
<leoquant> S_Mackie, thats better than irrelevant answers
<S_Mackie> Fair enough.
<alegen> lol
<leoquant> the unanswered question==> charles ives
<leoquant> makes you feel goof
<leoquant> f?==>g
<leoquant> g?==>d
<leoquant> : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=trkFgIMC-Ks
<S_Mackie> Okay, I'm'a take off for now, try this thing.
<S_Mackie> Sorry, good sir. I'm trying to fix a broken GRUB.
<S_Mackie> So, if I use Boot-Repair again, it should fix what ails me where it broke it last time?
<S_Mackie> If not, things are about to get weird.
 * S_Mackie pouts.
<S_Mackie> No soap.
<S_Mackie> I feel like a ditz. How do I get my present install's version number?
<Unit193> lsb_release -r
<S_Mackie> 12.10! Thanks.
<S_Mackie> Apparently slightly old.
<S_Mackie> I'm idling now. Thanks for your help!
<Unit193> S_Mackie: 12.10 is current.
<S_Mackie> Oh. Silly me, I can't read for shit lately.
<S_Mackie> Again, thank you.
<YO> hello
<YO> tips on removing xscreensaver and replacing it with gnome-screensaver?
<holstein> YO: i would just install the screensaver i want, and not worry about removing the old one
<YO> its not the screensaver, its the fact that when i wake up from sleep I get the grey, ugly Windows 95 prompt bpxes
<holstein> YO: i dont use it the sceensaver to lock my screen. but, its the screenlocker you are talking about
<YO> oh ok
<xubuntu91> ;
<magiK_> I just sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop -  I'm loving it ;)
<magiK_> So now I have a choice to run Unity, GNOME, GNOME Classic, XFCE or Xubuntu (XFCE) nice nice nice I love linux
#xubuntu 2013-01-11
<mantfire> hi
<mantfire> i have some error upgrading from 12.04 to 12.10 with update manager
<mantfire> i found it here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dpkg/+bug/1015567
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1015567 in dpkg (Ubuntu Quantal) "upgrade failed: mixed non-coinstallable and coinstallable package instances present" [Critical,Fix released]
<mantfire> but i cant find a solution or workaround
<mantfire> anyone know some how fix it?
<zodiak> anyone ever done any bash scripting using inotify ?
<zodiak> was wanting a sort of tripwire style of tool to run a custom command when a directory changes
<mantfire> ubottu i read that link but there are no solve
<ubottu> mantfire: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mantfire> xD
<zodiak> burn
<zodiak> mantfire, since no-one else is around.. let me have a look see
<zodiak> mantfire, oh.. that's easy.. you have installed a 'non-ubuntu/xubuntu' package which clashes with an ubuntu/xubuntu one on upgrade
<zodiak> you probably want to pastebin up the actual apt-get dist-upgrade output
<mantfire> ok
<mantfire> i copy it here?
<zodiak> no.. pastebin
<zodiak> it's going to be HUUUUUUGE
<zodiak> so.. no.. not in here please :D
<mantfire> srry but what is pastebin? xD
<mantfire> i am little new
<pleia2> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mantfire> ok
<mantfire> thanks
<mantfire> i do it
<mantfire> exactly what file you need?
<zodiak> when you do apt-get dist-upgrade .. the output from that
<mantfire> ok
<mantfire> ok here http://paste.ubuntu.com/1518717/
<mantfire> srry
<mantfire> here http://paste.ubuntu.com/1518720/
<mantfire> tell me try apt-get -f install and i try that but get me another error
<holstein> mantfire: what packages have unmet dependencies?
<holstein> mantfire: try removing whatever you think might be "odd" and getting apt to work
<holstein> i might run "sudo apt-get auto-remove" and see what is in the list
<Unit193> holstein: He hit ^C during apt-get update, so that didn't finish.
<mantfire> ok i try the autoremove and paste the exit
<holstein> Unit193: interesting...
<mantfire> i update it like six times try internet solutions but nothing work
<greenwolf> whatever update my computer just did screwed everything up and i had to re-install Xubuntu
<greenwolf> freaking weird...dont' understand y and how it broke my OS but it did
<mantfire> here the apt-get -f install paste
<mantfire> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1518732/
<mantfire> the apt-get auto-remove i get invalid operation
<holstein> greenwolf: i always read the list of what is going to happen
<mantfire> mantfire@Genesis:~$ sudo apt-get auto-remove
<mantfire> E: Operación inválida: auto-remove
<holstein> mantfire: sorry... sudo apt-get autoremove
<holstein> mantfire: use tab complete
<mantfire> ok
<Unit193> Or sudo dpkg --configure -a
<mantfire> mantfire@Genesis:~$ apt-get autoremove
<mantfire> E: No se pudo abrir el fichero de bloqueo «/var/lib/dpkg/lock» - open (13: Permiso denegado)
<mantfire> E: No se encontró un archivo de réplica «/var/lib/dpkg/»
<mantfire> mantfire@Genesis:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<mantfire> dpkg: error: analizando archivo «/var/lib/dpkg/status» cerca de la línea 49064 paquete «libao-common»: mixed non-coinstallable and coinstallable package instances present
<holstein> mantfire: sudo
<mantfire> yes i see sorry
<mantfire> mantfire@Genesis:~$ sudo apt-get autoremove
<mantfire> Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho
<mantfire> Creando árbol de dependencias
<mantfire> Leyendo la información de estado... Hecho
<mantfire> Tal vez quiera ejecutar «apt-get -f install» para corregirlo.
<mantfire> Los siguientes paquetes tienen dependencias incumplidas: libc6-dev : Depende: libc6 (= 2.15-0ubuntu20) pero 2.15-0ubuntu10.3 está instalado
<mantfire> E: Dependencias incumplidas. Pruebe de nuevo usando -f.
<Unit193> holstein: Above would seem to be the issue.
<mantfire> i found the bug here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dpkg/+bug/1015567
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1015567 in dpkg (Ubuntu Quantal) "upgrade failed: mixed non-coinstallable and coinstallable package instances present" [Critical,Fix released]
<mantfire> but they dont solve it
<mantfire> and have like six month
<mantfire> i try the script they put there but dont solve the problem
<holstein> Unit193: i agree
<holstein> mantfire: its not a bug though.. if you stopped an update
<magiK_> I've sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop and I gotta say this sucker is way faster than the default
<Unit193> It's fine to Ctrl+C a apt-get update, pretty much.
<holstein> mantfire: also, "they" is us... you and me. those bugs are public
<holstein> Unit193: i thought i had, and all was well. but is that what happened?
<Unit193> magiK_: Heh, nice.  Did you do a !purexfce type update?
<Unit193> holstein: That's what I read in the paste, but not sure if that's all.
<Unit193> While it's not English, I gather it has some unconfigured/configured 64bit and 32bit libs/programs.
<magiK_> Unit193, it's not a purexfce but I did sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop it has all the features but I can still use gnome or the regular unity if I want.
<holstein> mantfire: i might just fire up synaptic and try clicking the "fix broken packages" button
<holstein> it is an extra challenge translating properly
<mantfire> i do that
<mantfire> and get the same errors
<holstein> mantfire: in synaptic you mean?
<mantfire> i dont cancel the update
<mantfire> i leave it all night and find this bug in the morning
<mantfire> yes synaptic
<holstein> mantfire: what sources do you have enabled? i would clean that out
<mantfire> i try what you tell but get the same error
<magiK_> Unit193, I'm thinking about switching to pure xfce but I would have to completaly reinstall,  I heard this is the same as pure xfce except I can choose at the login screen which type of session I want.
<mantfire> xubuntu amd64
<mantfire> ?
<Unit193> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<holstein> mantfire: PPA's.. extra sources
<holstein> !ppa | mantfire
<ubottu> mantfire: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Unit193> magiK_: I'd personally use tasksel rather than sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<magiK_> Unit193, to late I already used it...lol
<Unit193> holstein: If he didn't change much, install would be easier. :P
<holstein> Unit193: what does that tasksel command look like?
<holstein> mantfire: sure.. if this is a fresh install, just reinstall
<mantfire> i think i buy another hard disc, do some backup and do a fresh install
<magiK_> Unit193, Tommorow on a different computer I am going to install install Xubuntu fresh install
<Unit193> holstein: Pretty sure you can do tasksel type  but you can pick what type of system you want, web server, ssh server, the different desktops, etc.
<magiK_> Unit193, but for this computer I am going to keep it where I can choose which I want to use at login because I have plenty of extra space for the other's as well on this computer.
<Unit193> magiK_: Nice, that seems to be the best way to get a clean system.
<Unit193> Coolio.
<magiK_> Unit193, If I get bored with Xubuntu I can switch to regular Ubuntu, the new GNOME or GNOME classic
<mantfire> by the way, you know if xubuntu have the same amazon extra in ubuntu?
<Unit193> mantfire: It doesn't use lenses, so doesn't have the amazon lense.
<mantfire> nice ^^
<mantfire> thanks
<mantfire> ok i want to thanks all the help ^^
<magiK_> Unit193, using this Xubuntu my system resources show that I am saving 600mb of free ram as opposed to 300 with regular ubuntu
<magiK_> I'm really impressed,  I click it, it loads gotta love linux.
<mantfire> i am thinking if i power off my pc it can restart? whit this bug
<fruney> hello!
<mantfire> hi
<fruney> im brand-new linux user and have got a problem. can you spare me a minute?
<mantfire> yeah sure but i am new too
<fruney> it's very basic
<fruney> i had my very first contact with linux today :D
<fruney> so, the thing is
<fruney> i fixed my old notebook by using portable xubuntu, formatting hard disk and then installing linux. it works perfectly and i got that grubb thing to choose, how do i want to run my computer
<fruney> that's fine
<fruney> i decided to get xubuntu on my new notebook, but i want to use both win7 and linux on it
<fruney> so i've just installed it on another partition, everything went well
<holstein> fruney: it?
<fruney> xubuntu
<mantfire> him have two partition, one with win7 and the other with xubuntu
<holstein> i dont think so.. not if the drive was formatted
<fruney> but wait, here's the thing
<holstein> if the hard disk was formatted, and xubuntu was installed, then there is only xubuntu now
<fruney> but wait a second :D
<mantfire> xD
<fruney> when i boot my comp
<fruney> i don't get any grubb menu
<fruney> just win7 running
<fruney> how do i get to my xubuntu? :D
<holstein> fruney: did you reinstall win7? after installing xubuntu?
<mantfire> maybe your notebook new have efi bios
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<mantfire> uefi*
<fruney> nope, i didnt reinstall windows
<holstein> fruney: then you have no windows
<fruney> i'm on windows now :D
<holstein> fruney: if you formatted the hard drive containing windows.. and installed xubuntu, then you have only xubuntu
<mantfire> you tell xubuntu install only in the non formating partition?
<holstein> fruney: then start over and say what you have, and what you want
<fruney> yeah
<fruney> then again:
<fruney> i have my notebook with win7
<fruney> i divided hard disk into few partitions to suit my needs
<fruney> i wanted one of them to be the one for xubuntu
<holstein> fruney: elaborate about "deviding partitions"
<holstein> fruney: you used something like gparted and shrank your ntfs partition?
<fruney> yeah, like that
<holstein> fruney: like that? or is that what you did? you made empty space on your hard drive?
<fruney> nope
<holstein> fruney: open a terminal and run "sudo fdisk -l" and pastebin that
<fruney> i didnt make empty space
<fruney> i made another drives, like D, E, etc
<holstein> fruney: so, from windows, you shrank your ntfs partition, and added another ntfs partition?
<fruney> yeah, added few more ntfs partitions
<holstein> fruney: few more?
<holstein> fruney: maybe just open a terminal and run that command so we can see what you have
<holstein> fruney: are you running from a live CD?
<fruney> again: im on my regular, original win7 now
<holstein> fruney: share with me whatever information about your hard drive you can... from a live CD you can run "sudo fdisk -l"
<holstein> fruney: you dont see xubuntu listed when trying to boot?
<fruney> i got my xubuntu installed on one of those partitions, chosen xt4 for it, chosen another small partition for swap
<fruney> yeah, i dont get any list
<fruney> just win7 running
<fruney> exacly as before
<holstein> fruney: did id ever boot?
<holstein> did xubuntu ever boot..
<fruney> nope
<fruney> i've just installed it
<holstein> fruney: i would do this...
<fruney> rebooted a few times
<fruney> and still win7
<holstein> blow out whatever is on the machine.. in the free space
<holstein> fruney: put the installer disk in, and install to the empty space
<holstein> otherwise, if you have a fuctional install, you should be able to follow that "recover grub" link i gave above
<holstein> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<holstein> i would just reinstall letting the installer use the empty space and set up grub properly
<fruney> so, you mean i should delete my linux partition, leaving empty space there
<fruney> and setting this empty space as my new linux
<fruney> '"partition"
<fruney> ?
<holstein> fruney: i suggest one of 2 things
<holstein> fruney: assuming you have a functional install, then recover grub using that link i gave above earlier, or just now
<holstein> alternatively, you can just remove the current partitions for linux.. leaving emtpy space.. boot the installer and select "use empty space" and resintall xubuntu there on that emply space where the install will configure grub properly
<fruney> ok then
<fruney> thank you very much
<fruney> i will get some sleep and try :)
<holstein> sure.. enjoy
<fruney> i will get better, i promise ;)
<fruney> good night and thank you again!
<c2tarun> is Firefox 18 in repos?
<Unit193> For quantal it is.
<c2tarun> Unit193, not for 12.04?
<Unit193> !info firefox precise
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 18.0+build1-0ubuntu0.12.04.3 (precise), package size 23119 kB, installed size 48580 kB
<Unit193> c2tarun: Precise too.
<c2tarun> Unit193, I am not seeing it in updates :(
<c2tarun> !info firefox repository
<ubottu> 'repository' is not a valid distribution: extras, hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<Unit193> precise-updates should be where it is.
<c2tarun> Unit193, let me update once again.
 * c2tarun gottcha :)
<xubuntu> hello
<Guest22063> Hello all I am having a problem connecting a Cisco Aironet CB21 to xubuntu 12.10, can anyone help me please. It cant be seen from the wirless connect list. Thank you in advance
<holstein> Guest22063: it being the ssid? do you see any access points? do you have a way to test that the machine isnt seeing *any* access points? then we can remove that router from the eqution and test the wifi device
<Guest22063> the machine is not seeing any access points.
<holstein> Guest22063: ok.. then the router is irrelevant.. what wifi device do you have?
<holstein> is that it? the cisco?
<Guest22063> I have a Cisco Aironet cb21
<holstein> Guest22063: and that is what? usb?
<Guest22063> I get a green light when I plug it in. No it is pci i am guessing. Its in a Panasonic toughbook cf-72
<holstein> Guest22063: have you plugged in wired?
<Guest22063> Is there a command that will update the drivers? I can pull up the command lspci -nn and it will show that it is plugged in. And yes I have plugged in wired and the internet works
<holstein> http://www.linlap.com/panasonic_toughbook_72 lists it as a broadcom device
<Guest22063> Is that why it will not connect?
<holstein> Guest22063: are you prompted for "restricted drivers" ?
<holstein> Guest22063: its likely you dont have drivers installed for it at all yet
<holstein> Guest22063: in lspci, what is the line describing the hardware?
<Guest22063> it says, subsystem: Cisco Aironet Wireless Communications CB21 802.11a/b/g cardbus adapter
<Guest22063> Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 9: Region 0
<Guest22063> Capabilities <access denied> : kernel modules ath5K, does this help?
<holstein> Guest22063: ath5k should support that device
<holstein> Guest22063: i might install ndisgtk and try the windows XP driver
<Guest22063> anyway I could do a sudo apt-get install update of some sort?
<holstein> sudo apt-get install ndisgtk for example
<holstein> that would install the ndiswrapper gui where you can try pointing to a windows driver for that device
<Guest22063> okay I will give it a try. Thank you Holstein for helping if you can  think of anything else it would be greatly appreciated
<holstein> Guest22063: the driver included in the kernel should support that hardware
<holstein> Guest22063: cisco, and any other manufacturer is always welcome to create a driver for your hardware
<holstein> Guest22063: what would i do? search for bugs relating to that hardware, or just try the windows driver
<Guest22063> I will try the windows driver in the mean time thanks again
<holstein> Guest22063: cheers.. good luck
<MoL0ToV> exist a possible to configure ubuntu to automagically place in /media all the smb shares of the local net? as usb sticks and cdrom...
<baizon> MoL0ToV: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MoveMountpointHowto
<MoL0ToV> i know how to move mountpoints, the question is another
<moetunes> !fstab | MoL0ToV
<ubottu> MoL0ToV: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<MoL0ToV> i know how fstab works,
<MoL0ToV> the question is another
<moetunes> that should mention network mounts too
<MoL0ToV> yes i know i'm able to mount a smb share via fstab
<baizon> MoL0ToV: example sudo smbmount //192.168.2.28/projects /media/projects
<MoL0ToV> yes, i know
<baizon> MoL0ToV: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<MoL0ToV> but i want something that browse the lan and automount al shares
<baizon> this should help
<MoL0ToV> so the shares changes dinamically, are auto updated
<baizon> MoL0ToV: then you need a script :)
<baizon> and that wasnt your question =)
<baizon> now i know what you mean
<MoL0ToV> ok thankyou!
<baizon> MoL0ToV: http://asturio.gmxhome.de/software/sambascan2/i.html
<baizon> that would be something your looking for
<MoL0ToV> pretty! ill try
<MoL0ToV> thankyou
<baizon> np
<ruslan_osmanov> Hi. Is there a deb package for SphinxSE(SPHINX) plugin for MySQL/MariaDB?
<MoL0ToV> W: Impossibile recuperare bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/it.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_quantal-updates_main_source_Sources  Somma hash non corrispondente
<MoL0ToV> W: Impossibile recuperare bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/it.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_quantal-updates_universe_source_Sources  Somma hash non corrispondente
<MoL0ToV> howto fix?
<MoL0ToV> W: Impossibile recuperare bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/it.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_quantal-updates_universe_source_Sources  Somma hash non corrispondente
<MoL0ToV> howto fix?
<koegs> MoL0ToV: what does it mean in english?
<MoL0ToV> W: inposssible get bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/it.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_quantal-updates_universe_source_Sources bad hash sum
<koegs> MoL0ToV: try to change to the international servers "archive.ubuntu.com" in /etc/apt/sources.list
<koegs> then "sudo apt-get update"
<MoL0ToV> ok thanks
<qasim> HI
<qasim> any c++ expert around?
<koegs> qasim: you could ask in #xubuntu-offtopic
<qasim> koegs, thanks
<{-Dark-}> hi all
<{-Dark-}> somebody have good knowledge about x11vnc server?
<koegs> just ask {-Dark-}
<{-Dark-}> yes
<{-Dark-}> I have some trouble to have x11vnc running always in background and also start before login
<{-Dark-}> I'm running xubuntu 12.04
<koegs> This look promising: http://askubuntu.com/questions/83824/how-can-i-start-a-vnc-server-before-log-on
<xubuntu521> harro
<{-Dark-}> thanks koegs
<{-Dark-}> I will try in that way
<xubuntu521> hello
<koegs> hello xubuntu521
<xubuntu521> i have a quick question; is there any noticable difference between xubuntu standard and alternate?
<xubuntu521> desktop and alternate*
<koegs> xubuntu521: installer is a bit different, but in the end you will have a normal xubuntu desktop with both of them
<xubuntu521> why would you need 2 different installers?
<koegs> some PCs are not able to boot the live cd out of the box or in the past the alternate installer was used for installations with fully encrypted partitions, etc.
<{-Dark-}> xubuntu521 The alternate install CD allows you to perform certain specialist installations of Xubuntu
<xubuntu521> alright, i'm a complete novice with linux
<xubuntu521> so its better if i download the desktop version
<xubuntu521> ?
<koegs> xubuntu521: yes
<koegs> from 12.10 there is no alternate cd any more
<xubuntu521> oh alright
<xubuntu521> thanks for the quick answer!
<{-Dark-}> alternate usually is also used for old pc with low memory or poor resources
<{-Dark-}> go ahed with normal cd :)
<{-Dark-}> koegs
<{-Dark-}> about x11vnc
<{-Dark-}> the post is not working well, strange
<{-Dark-}> but i fixed but simply putting x11vnc script inside /etc/rc.local
<{-Dark-}> seems to work, I will do some more test
<koegs> good to know
<AALMEIDA> I'm a new user of xbuntu
<AALMEIDA> I intal Xubuntu 12.04 in laptop centrino with 495 Mb of ram
<AALMEIDA> I instal Xubuntu 12.04 in laptop centrino with 495 Mb of ram
<AALMEIDA> it works
<{-Dark-}> good
<AALMEIDA> the monitor defenition is 1280x800
<AALMEIDA> when i start up the bottom bar disapears
<koegs> just move your mouse down the screen, then it will show
<AALMEIDA> only apears when i force the defenition to 1280x800
<AALMEIDA> I try to find some issues obout this but I can't find any thing
<_helios_> I just installed a fresh copy of Xubuntu 12.10 64bit everything seems to be working really smooth.
<baizon> nice to hear
<_helios_> baizon, it's an older system with only 800mb of RAM and it's flying
<c2tarun> Hi friends, I want to buy a wireless Keyboard Mouse combo. I was looking at Logitech site, but none of there combos has Linux support. Can anyone please suggest me any?
<greenwolf> i used a wireless logitic mouse and works perfect on linux desktop
<greenwolf> says no linux support on  the package but works just fine now
<c2tarun> greenwolf, which model?
<greenwolf> linux willl pick it up usually
<greenwolf> dont kno for sure i dont have it on me its at my desktop im on my laptop now and out the office
<greenwolf> theres no drivers for it so it should just plug-n-play
<greenwolf> mine did atleast
<greenwolf> and it says right on the package no linux support...so but it does work i can assure you of that...buy it and save the receipt
<greenwolf> if it works keeps it if not..no biggie send it back
<c2tarun> greenwolf, thanks :) any idea about keyboards? Reviews at many places say that in most cases multimedia keys dont work.
<greenwolf> but im telling you there's no drivers for those things they just plug in and linux picks it right up
<greenwolf> yea thats what i was just gunna say the only thing u might have problems with are the multimedia keys
<greenwolf> everything else will work just fine because its a basic keyboard US input
<greenwolf> so anything will work
<crond> I have a logitech with multimedia keys, worked out of the box
<c2tarun> greenwolf, thanks a lot :) I dont use multimedia keys of my laptop much, but still was thinking about other keys. :)
<c2tarun> crond, which model?
<crond> sometimes xubuntu is a bit more finicky than gnome about such things
<crond> uhh
<crond> k360
<crond> wireless
<greenwolf> c2tarun: you should be fine...if not return it no problem just keep your recipet
<c2tarun> ok, thanks a lot guys :)
<rejven> hello, can someone help me, i accidentaly deleted panel with volume control in tray, and i cant put it back
<jeoj> my display's native resolution 1920x1080 isn't showing up in the display menu
<jeoj> is there some known cure? already tried one, but it did nothing
<jeoj> http://www.bingshui.org/tech/defining-display-resolutions-in-xubuntu-12-04/ <- this is what i tried
<ochosi> jeoj: that could mean that your driver doesn't support it (while your display might support it
<ochosi> )
<jeoj> hmm..
<jeoj> is there something to do to fix it?
<ochosi> jeoj: well, first off: did it work in previous/other versions of x/ubuntu?
<jeoj> this is a fresh install on a new computer i got today
<jeoj> but hold on, i went to the additional drivers section
<jeoj> it looks promising
<ochosi> ok good
<jeoj> oh man
<jeoj> now there's a "AMD - unsupported hardware" -watermark at the lower right corner
<holstein> jeoj: ?
<holstein> jeoj: i usually fire up arandr as a GUI tool for trying to find resolutions
<holstein> jeoj: i try whatever drivers are available.. and sometimes i use a knoppix or a puppy live CD to configure and grab the xorg.conf from there
<holstein> jeoj: keep in mind, the best way to "fix" this is for your vendor to provide support for you device with the operating system you are trying to use
<holstein> jeoj: other than that, i find i can usually experiment around and find an acceptable use case.. or if its a desktop, i just pop in a more (arguably better) supported card
<jeoj> i think i'll head to their website next.. i can now choose the appropriate resolution
<jeoj> the card's so new it's not supported yet i suppose
<holstein> jeoj: in something like puppy, you can easily try the vesa driver and whatever resolution
<holstein> jeoj: sometimes i just like too see if its possible
<jeoj> downloaded the driver from amd and it works perfectly now
<jeoj> thanks for the help guys!
<iLogical> how do I get volume settings?
<recon_lap> can you see a speaker on a panel?
<iLogical> i can see a speaker when I fn + volume up down keys
<iLogical> recon_lap,
<recon_lap> iLogical: been a while, but try add the indicator applet to your panel
<iLogical> i've just found xfce4-mixer on the software center
<recon_lap> iLogical: ok, this might help http://askubuntu.com/questions/186205/how-to-reset-notification-area-settings , but I'm on LTS, not sure what changed in last update
<Glitchd> hello all=)
<Glitchd> trying to figure out how to add "x11vnc" to the autostart apps so it starts at boot and i can access the desktop from somewhere else, however, i am unable to figure it out. Help?
<baizon> Glitchd: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBootupHowto
<Glitchd> thx baizon
<Glitchd> ill check it out
<baizon> np
<ChrisWere> I've found yet another bug in xubuntu. My c15 logitech cam doesn't work in guvciew. Anyone know how to fix this? I gotta say I'm getting pretty bored of spending most of my time working out these issues.
<TheSheep> !bugs | ChrisWere
<ubottu> ChrisWere: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<ChrisWere> I'd like to know how to get it working
<knome> ChrisWere, have you googled whether the camera is known to work in linux generally?
<ChrisWere> Yes it is supported
<knome> ok, so can you elaborate what "does not work" means? does it work in other applications? is it recognized by the system?
<ChrisWere> it's recognise by the system, it works on vlc and other software. Obviously because of that dumb bug every has in flash I don't know if flash will pick it up. But I know it's detected
<knome> if it's a bug in guvciew, i don't know if there are better ways to get it fixed than searching if there are fixes for that and filing a bug if one isn't filed yet
<ChrisWere> why are there so many buggy things in ubuntu? I feel I'm always here.
<ChrisWere> I've been googling for ages. I think I might have to ditch this and go back to windoze, which sucks i know.
<knome> trying to put it simply and shortly: developers can only fix bugs they know of, and if it's hardware related, they might need more input than usual from reporters. since many are volunteers, it's not always said that they have the motivation to fix every bug, even if they were relatively trivial.
<ChrisWere> Bug reporting isn't relly going to help me know though is it?
<knome> no, it's not going to help you *right now* - but if you don't file the bug, it's probable the developer will never know you had the bug, and it won't be fixed ever.
<knome> filing a bug in windows isn't going to help you *right now* either, is it? :)
<ChrisWere> It works in windows
<knome> that's not what i was talking about
<ChrisWere> Can you help me or not?
<knome> file a bug.
<knome> no, i can't fix it right now, i'm not a guvciew developer, nor do i own that hardware to see how it could be fixed
<knome> if it's recognized by the system, maybe you can find an alternative for guvciew
<pleia2> might try something that's in the ubuntu archives, that software tends to be better supported and has testers in the ubuntu community
<ChrisWere> I'm actually updating from 12.04 to 12.10 at the moment hoping that'll fix it.
#xubuntu 2013-01-12
<c2tarun> Hi friends, I have a problem, if some applications crashes is there any setting in Xubuntu to automatically relaunch that app? Like yesterday I was downloading setup of Xubuntu 12.10 I left my machine on at night so that downloading finishes. But Deluge crashed and when I checked in morning :( only 20% was downloaded.
<ball> Is Deluge a bittorrent client?
<c2tarun> ball, yes
<ball> c2tarun: rtorrent seems to work well for me.
 * c2tarun trying rtorrent
<c2tarun> ball, its a command prompt client :P
<c2tarun> ball, does it work for Magnetic URLs?
<ball> Never heard of those.
<c2tarun> Never?? O_O
<ball> c2tarun: Never.
<xubuntu611> hi
<c2tarun> ball, ever tried downloading anything from piratebay.org some time back I heard they completely move to Magnetic URLs instead of .torrent files
<ball> hello xubuntu611
<ball> c2tarun: Don't think I've ever been to piratebay.org
<ball> I use bittorrent to fetch OS ISO images.
<c2tarun> may be torrents are blocked or not so popular in USA.
<xubuntu611> use proxy
<ball> c2tarun: they work fine for me.
<ball> ...and I live in the U.S.
<c2tarun> ball, sorry to ask, is there any difference b/w US and USA?
<ball> c2tarun: They are the same.
<c2tarun> thats what I thought
<ball> People sometimes say "United States of America" and other times shorten that to "United States".
<ball> c2tarun: Goodnight.
<rickybobby_> I just bought a new acer aspire v5.  It has a touch screen and I am wondering if there would be any complications in using xubuntu.
<bazhang> try a live usb/ live cd
<c2tarun> rickybobby_, and please do post if it works :) I also want to know.
<Offerlam> have anyone tried xubuntu on the HP gen 8 servers?
<Pezikrypt> Good evening.
<Pezikrypt> I can't get my wireless connection to work with my Xubuntu Session, any suggestions? I have selected Bridge-mode in the VM settings.
<pleia2> since it's a VM it will use the host's network and it will treat it as wired
<pleia2> and you'll have to have bridging enabled on your host machine (not sure how that's done in windows)
<Pezikrypt> Okay, I'll look it up.
<MoL0ToV> hi to all
<MoL0ToV> i have a problem, if i click on firefox user e password fields on gmail, the keyboard don't write (after latest updates) howto fix?
<baizon> MoL0ToV: have you tried a different browser?
<MoL0ToV> yes
<MoL0ToV> the xfce one works
<c2tarun> MoL0ToV, there was a problem with firefox that until the site is loaded is completely you cannot type. Try with chrome or chromium once.
<baizon> MoL0ToV: or you can try to "reset" firefox
<baizon> i mean the settings
<MoL0ToV> ok thx
<MoL0ToV> i tryed to delete completely the .mozilla folder
<MoL0ToV> but do't work
<MoL0ToV> strange..
<MoL0ToV> what are the defaul xubuntu login manager? gdm? lightdm?
<Unit193> MoL0ToV: In current versions, lightdm.
<MoL0ToV> howto change the default login manager?
<Unit193> Install another one.
<MoL0ToV> ok
<MoL0ToV> but if i have 2
<MoL0ToV> howto select what to use?
<baizon> MoL0ToV: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/07/how-to-switch-between-gdm-lightdm-or.html
<MoL0ToV> another question: howto grab a screenshot in xubuntu?
<MoL0ToV> print key don't work..
<WalterN> just go to the menu -> Accessories -> Screenshot
<MoL0ToV> thx
<WalterN> there is probably some keyboard shortcut to bring it up too, donno what it might be
<WalterN> or you could make your own
<xubuntu847> I did a fresh xubuntu 12.04 install.  Need to put virtualbox so I can use MS Office (not my choice, libre doesn't help).  But I can't install virtualbox: unresolved dependencies.  Couldn't find answer from google? Any help
<xubuntu847> no one?
<baizon> xubuntu847: how do you install it?
<xubuntu847> from ubuntu software center and also by sudo ... install virtualbox-ose
<baizon> which dependencie is it?
<xubuntu847> The following packages have unmet dependencies:  virtualbox-qt: Depends: libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1) but 1:4.6.3-1ubuntu5 is to be installed                Depends: libqt4-network (>= 4:4.5.3) but 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.3 is to be installed                Depends: libqt4-opengl (>= 4:4.7.2) but 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.3 is to be installed                Depends: libqtcore4 (>= 4:4.8.0) but 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.3 is to be installed                Depen
<baizon> xubuntu847: try https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<xubuntu847> trying now, thank you
<baizon> np
<xubuntu079> will MS Office 2010 Pro edition 64-bit work via wine in xubuntu 12.04?
<xubuntu079> for the installer, it says garbage: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?appId=31
<baizon> well seems not to work yet
<baizon> only 32bit
<Pezikrypt> Is anyone here familiar with getting a wireless internet connection to be shared from the HOST to a VM (Running XUbuntu 12.10)?
<Name141> what XFCE version is in Xubuntu 12.10 ?
<Pezikrypt> Well, if you tell me how to find that out, I can tell you?
<Pezikrypt> (I'm completely new to Linux, period.)
<xubuntu079> I'm trying to install Win7-64 bit in virtualbox, but I got this:
<xubuntu079> VT-x/AMD-V hardware acceleration has been enabled, but is not operational. Your 64-bit guest will fail to detect a 64-bit CPU and will not be able to boot.  Please ensure that you have enabled VT-x/AMD-V properly in the BIOS of your host computer.
<TheSheep> !info xfce4
<ubottu> xfce4 (source: xfce4): Meta-package for the Xfce Lightweight Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.10.0 (quantal), package size 4 kB, installed size 31 kB
<Name141> xubuntu079: did you enable it in BIOS
<xubuntu079> name141: go to mouse menu and click about xfce.  mine is 12.04 and xfce 4.8
<TheSheep> xubuntu079: ^^
<xubuntu079> I will start bios and look for this option, anything specific i need to know?
<xubuntu079> ok, i be back after restart
<Name141> Also, am I really losing anything by running the open source AMD/ATi drivers for the 4670 in 12.10 than I would the real ones in 12.04 ?
<Name141> I assume a little performance ?
<WalterN> the open source drivers are kind of amazing for AMD video cards these days, compared to video drivers of ages past
<Name141> WalterN: So I shouldn't let that be the deciding factor in LTS vs Current?
<WalterN> I would stick with the open source drivers myself...
<xubuntu079> there was no option in bios for VT-x/AMD-V
<xubuntu079> so I guess I can't install Win7-64 on virtualbox??
<xubuntu079> Would there be a problem with 32-bit Win7?
<TheSheep> xubuntu079: maybe ask at ##windows
<xubuntu079> well, this is just too much. I'm going to put Win7 on this netbook directly.  Too bad, because I got it from System76. But Ubuntu was too slow.  And now I'm wasting hours trying to do virtual Win on xubuntu.
<TheSheep> xubuntu079: good luck
<xubuntu079> so sad, thanks for the help though.
<TheSheep> xubuntu079: don't hesitate to drop by again if you change your mind again
<BillHook> Hi all, excuse me, where is software sources in xubuntu? I have to add line in there...
<bazhang>  /etc/apt/sources.list
<BillHook> thnx
<BillHook> now i can play dungeon crawl :)
<freedomrun_> what is the best way to disable xscreensaver and have a simple monitor turnoff (not blank) with lightdm locking?
<fego> hello, anyother way to make the xubuntu installation more eyecandy with 3d effects, without compiz
<fego> ?
<b00010111> I can not image why someone would need eye candy at the installation process.
<fego> b00010111: sorry, i think i was not been able to clarify. I just wanted to have some visual effects without using compiz.
<fego> like the 3d window effects and others
<ochosi> fego: the only alternative would be to use mutter, xfce's compositor doesn't do effects apart from transparency and shadows
<ochosi> or another 3d window-manager, there should be a few others (although not too mnay)
<fego> thanks ochosi for the reply, i am googling mutter for more info.
<ochosi> well it's gnome3's window manager
<ochosi> i'm not sure how much of gnome3 it would actually pull if you installed it, but probably a lot
<bernz> anyone know where to find a list of the minimal system fonts in standard xubuntu quantal? (yes, i have asked google already)
<bernz> (that is, i don't want any extra/free fonts, only the ones needed by the default window manager, terminal, and whatever else)
<ochosi> bernz: we're using droid for most things
<bernz> ochosi, ah, that's helpful, thanks :-)
<ochosi> bernz: although for raring we might go for a different terminal font (liberation mono)
<bernz> if i'm messing around a lot with fonts and damage something, is there a tool for resetting the default fonts? or is it something fairly simple like replacing a directory sub-tree, and rebuilding a cache somewhere?
<ochosi> i'm not sure what you mean with "messing aroudnd"
<bernz> for instance, if i'm using a font manager application, but it's UI is cryptic, and i do something unintentional, like deleting all the fonts instead of a selected one
<bernz> it's -> its, even
<bernz> or if i manually edit files in /usr/share/fonts, and stuff like that
<ochosi> i'd never edit files in /usr/share/fonts, simply install new fonts in /home/$user/fonts
<ochosi> err
<ochosi> .fonts i mean
<bernz> oh! i was getting a message about that being deprecated, safe to ignore for now?
<bernz> (when i, for instance, run "fc-cache -f")
<ochosi> i never forcibly updated the font-cache (honestly it didn't seem needed), so i couldn't say. the dir definitely works though
<bernz> okay... i found some web tutorial on installing a single new font without using a font manager, and it suggested to copy the font to a certain place, and then rebuild the cache
<bernz> i will undo that and switch to using the home-dir
<ochosi> yeah, it's safer
<bernz> thanks for the advice :-)
<ochosi> you shouldn't have to update the font-cache by hand btw
<bernz> okay
<ochosi> just store a font in the .fonts dir and then re-open the app you want to use it in
<bernz> nice
<bernz> i mostly wanted a font manager to browse a large collection, and pick out stuff i'm going to use more than once, and "import it" into my system
<bernz> so instead, i'll just copy the ones i like into my home-dir
<ochosi> yup
<bernz> coolness, thanks again
<ochosi> np
<bernz> i'm off to try some stuff then :-)
<bernz> bye for now
<MoL0ToV> xfce how manages the ptp camera devices?
<MoL0ToV> on gnome a popup permit to transfer files
<MoL0ToV> here nothing appears
<GothSpark> hi all how can mount a file system using the live cd because i get the uuid error everytime i try to mount my harddrive
<ochosi> MoL0ToV: nothing happens by default, but you should be able to access your camera with gthumb (which is installed by default)
<MoL0ToV> don't work
<MoL0ToV> i cannot see the device
<ochosi> then you might be able to check whether there are drivers you can install, but in general i 'm probably the wrong person to help because i don't have sucha ceamera
<MoL0ToV> in gnome all works
<ochosi> MoL0ToV: so what programme are you using in gnome?
<MoL0ToV> i don't know
<MoL0ToV> i see the icon of the phone on the desktop
<ochosi> so probably it's the filebrowser?
<MoL0ToV> i don't know
<MoL0ToV> is not a problem, i copied the file trough gnome
<recon_lap> MoL0ToV: you trying to use a camera? try cheese.
<MoL0ToV> no
<MoL0ToV> a ptp device
<holstein> MoL0ToV: there might be a gnome service starting that you could start with XFCE as well
<holstein> MoL0ToV: i would make sure its not just something about the default software.. try cheese as recon_lap suggests and let the volunteers here know what the outcome is
<MoL0ToV> cheese is for webcam
<MoL0ToV> i need simply copy a file via ptp
<holstein> MoL0ToV: then, you dont need a camera.. you just copy the file
<MoL0ToV> yes
<MoL0ToV> but ptp protocol in gnome works
<MoL0ToV> a icon with my device name appears on desktop
<MoL0ToV> in xfce no
<MoL0ToV> this is the problem
<holstein> MoL0ToV: it might be helpful to remember gnome is just the environment.. that its all linux/ubuntu
<MoL0ToV> and also gThumb don't see the device
<holstein> MoL0ToV: is the same installation running gnome and xfce?
<MoL0ToV> yes
<recon_lap> MoL0ToV: what device are you trying to connect, and how are you connecting
<holstein> MoL0ToV: i also use apps on my phone to share over wifi, so i dont need to plug it in
<MoL0ToV> is a android 4.03 phone using ptp protocol
<MoL0ToV> also mtp is supported by phone, but not by linux
<recon_lap> MTP-tools might be worth a look
<holstein> MoL0ToV: i use airdroid
<MoL0ToV> yes is a workaround
<MoL0ToV> usb mass storage is so pretty.. why google eliminated it from android? is stupid.
<recon_lap> hi, can't get a DVD to play, cant seem to get the decryption installed , running 12.04. any suggestions?
<torax> recon_lap: libdvdread4 installed?
<recon_lap> yep, libdvdread4:  Installed: 4.2.0-1ubuntu3
<torax> is it a new disney dvd?
<recon_lap> house session 6 DVD
<torax> I had problems with disney dvd, could not get it work at all
<recon_lap> think i need libdvdcss or somthing
<torax> you could try installing libdvdcss2
<recon_lap> installed
<Mch> Hello, All. Have a stupid question. Can't find detailed info about difference between desktop and alternate install. Maybe someone knows some link?
<likemindead> Basically alt requires less resources, no Live CD option. Mch
<likemindead> Some info here, Mch -- http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/02/01/live-cd-vs-alternate-installer/
<Pezikrypt> Do I pick Xfce or Xubuntu for the session?
<Mch> Thanks, likemindead. I'm trying to install xubuntu 12.10 on 367Mhz Celeron 256V of RAM. It seems that it is too large for the machine, it needs 512 min as said in minimal reqs..  I warry that alternate install has some features stripped, and trying to find their (stripped features) list. If there is less resources needed, what is cost of it?
<recon_lap> 367Mhz Celeron?? that must be old
<Mch> Thanks again. The shown topic got me out to use alternate one of older release instead of combined last one. They say it's far more stable. And they also noticed my exactly trouble - repeated partitioning fails.
<likemindead> That is definitely an old machine. :-\
<Mch> Yes! It's quite old. But it's my first machine and I simply can not let it die in vain. )
<likemindead> Try making it a pfSense box? It meets the minimum requirements. https://duckduckgo.com/?q=pfsense
<Mch> Thanks. I'll try alternate one first. I need gcc and some other dev tools, but  pfSense is BSD based and maybe lack of these tools. Need full featured machine with reach toolset but dwarfish resources..
<likemindead> Tiny Core Linux, then?
<Mch> Never heard about it. Thanks.
<likemindead> I love Xubuntu. I always come back to Xubuntu. But for a box as old as the one you're talking about, I think you need to go with another distro tailored to those needs.
<Mch> I used puppy for long time. But now I need some additional tools, and I got a HDD at last. So trying to migrate.
<Mch> Somebody sais that xubuntu works even on 64M of RAM. I have much more :-) , so let's give it a try
<likemindead> It may work. Just likely to be painfully slow.
<likemindead> http://www.slitaz.org/en/ is another nice option.
<Mch> if it will live too slow, then one of next ones will be slitaz. And some other distros. Maybe slackware. Know it a little on a machine like that. It also uses XFSE, and is'nt too resource dependent
<Mch> bye, going to burn new image and feed my mega-machine. ) Hope it will work. Happy New Year (old style one soon) to all!
<recon_lap> seems i had to setregion on my dvd player !!!
<Pezikrypt> Do I pick XFCE SESSION or XUBUNTU SESSION?
<Unit193> Pezikrypt: Xubuntu Session.
<Pezikrypt> Thanks Unit.
<harris> help!!!!!!!!!!!!! my pc is making pop noise
<Pezikrypt> Can you be more specific?
<Unit193> Pezikrypt: If you try Xfce session, you'll have to remove .config/xfce4 or .config to get Xubuntu Session looking normal.
<Pezikrypt> I'm just using the Xubuntu Session. :)
<Pezikrypt> ping vm-xu-1210@ubuntu:~$ ping www.google.com
<Pezikrypt> ping: unknown host www.google.com
<Pezikrypt> What's the problem? Why didn't I successfully ping Google?
<WalterN> leave off the www.
<Pezikrypt> Okay.
<Pezikrypt> vm-xu-1210@ubuntu:~$ ping google.com
<Pezikrypt> ping: unknown host google.com
<Pezikrypt> No difference.
<Pezikrypt> It's also taking a very long time to Update the Cache. :/
<molgrum> i burned a xubuntu 12.10 32-bit disc and put it into an older laptop (Acer Aspire 1300), the graphics are completely borked
<WalterN> Pezikrypt: donno? :-x
<molgrum> vertical borked columns
<molgrum> i can see the welcome screen behind
<molgrum> the os on it (winxp) works
<WalterN> what does the xorg.0 logs say? almost all video driver issues will show up in there somewhere
<WalterN> /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<molgrum> (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory
<molgrum> same for /dev/fb0
<molgrum> (EE) SAVAGE: Failed to load module "xaa" (module does not exist, 0)
<molgrum> (EE) SAVAGE(0): DRI isn't enabled
<molgrum> that's it
<Hazey> does xubuntu have all the packages regular ubuntu has, like that software manager ubuntu has that has a nice simple GUI and you can browse for free software
<Hazey> Ubuntu Software Centre
<molgrum> Hazey, yes
<Hazey> thank god
<Hazey> i wish regular ubuntu didnt mess up gnome so badly with that sidebar
<holstein> Hazey: xubuntu *is* ubuntu.. all the official variants use the same repos
<Yinchie> he said regular. obviously xubuntu uses a different wm.
<holstein> well, xubuntu does *not* have "all the packages regular ubuntu has".. but it has access to them
<molgrum> hey hey, 12.04 seems to work better
<holstein> molgrum: could have better support for your hardware with the older kernel
<LiquidBlues> I have a USB microphone that I'm trying to use for Karaoke, but it won't loopback through the speakers.
<LiquidBlues> Output sound is HDMI
<holstein> LiquidBlues: thats actually kind of involved.. you can do that easily with JACK, though thats overkill for what you are doing
<holstein> i would look at the pavucontrol settings.. i would consider not using the computer for that..
<LiquidBlues> Well, I use it as a media server in the living room.
<LiquidBlues> via xbmc
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/123798/how-to-hear-my-voice-in-speakers-with-a-mic
<holstein> LiquidBlues: sure.. im just saying, maybe just an amp and some speakers seperate
<holstein> LiquidBlues: i would say, you'll beat your head against this for a while, and get something kind of "meh" at the end anyways
<LiquidBlues> The LiquidBlues, he is sad.
<holstein> LiquidBlues: i say that as an audio professional... you can get this working and get the mic going through the speakers.. ill suggest a few ways
<holstein> the above way is how using jack would work
<LiquidBlues> Oh, I did try this way when I googled the problem.
<LiquidBlues> (qjackctl.real:5272): Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_widget_get_direction: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed
<holstein> LiquidBlues: JACK is not trivial.. i literally use it daily though, and it easily does what you are trying to do
<holstein> LiquidBlues: do you need jack to do this? no..  so lemme keep searching..
<holstein> http://s8dragon.wordpress.com/2010/12/26/listen-to-microphone-over-the-speakers-using-pulseaudio/
<LiquidBlues> Thank you so much
<holstein> otherwise, try and do it at the amp... with a mixer.. route the computer output and the mic output that way
<LiquidBlues> That did work
<holstein> OR, just turn the music down a bit and sing over it
<LiquidBlues> But yeah, latency
<holstein> LiquidBlues: sure.. you should expect crap latency with that hardware
<holstein> LiquidBlues: thats why i say, you're better off doing it outside the box
<holstein> its not that you have bad hardware.. its that you have inapproriate hardware
<LiquidBlues> Understood.
<LiquidBlues> So, Jack solves the latency problem?
<holstein> LiquidBlues: you can ask in #opensourcemusicians as well.. maybe there are some tricks i dont know about
<LiquidBlues> Oh, wow.
<LiquidBlues> TIL
<holstein> LiquidBlues: jack might help.. but pretty much, i wouldnt expect low latency from internal sound cards..
<holstein> JACK is overkill, and unecessary i say
<LiquidBlues> Just because it's already processing the hdmi video?
<holstein> LiquidBlues: for one thing, with JACK, you will choose what device you want to use.. what *singular* device you want to use.. not the USB mic in and hdmi out or whatever
<holstein> unless, you want to hack at alsa for a bit, and get that routed to JACK, *then* you get an additional hit in performance
<holstein> then there are kernels you can try.. then IRQ settings.. its a mess
<LiquidBlues> Sounds like the opposite of fun.
<LiquidBlues> I wish stuff would just, you know, work...
<holstein> LiquidBlues: i would use pulse with what you got, and the next step for improvement is to get it out of the box
<holstein> LiquidBlues: it is.. your computer is *not* a karaoke machine
<holstein> LiquidBlues: keep in mind, you dont need a computer to do what you are doing
<LiquidBlues> Yeah, but karaoke seems so simple...
<holstein> you get a mixer... you plug in a CD player, plug in a mic and *booM*
<holstein> OR, just dont plug in a mic and turn the music down and sing along with it without a mic
<LiquidBlues> I hear you.
<holstein> LiquidBlues: otherwise, you need gear that is designed for low latency.. or a sound card that routes the audio straight though.. i have that on several devices
<LiquidBlues> So, even if I used a microphone with a 2.5mm jack, I would get the same problem?
<LiquidBlues> vs usb
<holstein> LiquidBlues: think of it this way.. .have you been to a karaoke jam?
<LiquidBlues> I've never had that much to drink, no.
<holstein> LiquidBlues: did you see *any* 2.5" jacks in action?
<holstein> LiquidBlues: you wont
<LiquidBlues> Gotcha
<holstein> LiquidBlues: you might get better latency with another device, but you might not
<holstein> LiquidBlues: what will certainly give you dead on zero latency is not sending the mic through the computer
<holstein> you dont need to
<holstein> its just a monitor.. a realtime signal to the speakers is all you want
<holstein> you dont need to route that through the computer, so dont
<LiquidBlues> I gotcha.  Was just hoping to do it without adding more gear.
<holstein> but, you could mess around like i said before and come up with something tolerable
<holstein> id say, take an afternoon.. 4 hours or so, and just try all the possible outcomes
<holstein> theres really no way to say without trying them
<holstein> those devices are not made for recieving audio, processing it, and spitting it back out
<LiquidBlues> Nah, I'll take the word of experience over me screwing around with it and messing something up.
<holstein> ther are made for playing audio, and maybe a skype kind of setup
<holstein> LiquidBlues: well, you can always try with a live CD too.. the ubuntustudio and AVlinux cd's are live, and have JACK and all the goodies
<holstein> LiquidBlues: then, you wont "break" anything you have permanently
<LiquidBlues> Yeah, I do Google Voice on it alright.  I guess that's still a non-latency issue, though.
<holstein> LiquidBlues: ubuntustudio is running XFCE, so it wont look too much different and it would be easy to take whatever is working with ubuntustudio and apply it to xubuntu
<LiquidBlues> Worth a try.
<holstein> LiquidBlues: well, even 20ms for a phone call.. or 40..
<holstein> you can really tell 20ms though when you are trying to sing along or play an instrument
<LiquidBlues> Yeah
<holstein> LiquidBlues: i like to have 10.. or 2
<holstein> 10 would be fine with what you are doing though
<LiquidBlues> Thanks for the help in nailing it down quickly.  I appreciate it.
<holstein> LiquidBlues: sure... its a challenge for sure.. and could be easier, but its tough with so many different devices around
<LiquidBlues> What good is the usb mic, then?
<holstein> LiquidBlues: what is it? a podcaster mic?
<LiquidBlues> It's a full microphone looking thing.
<LiquidBlues> Just usb cable
<holstein> still, recording that signal into something like audacity would work just fine.. its expecting it to come back out of the box in realtime
<LiquidBlues> Oh, I see.
<holstein> LiquidBlues: its not really for "process your voice with realtime effects!"
<holstein> its more for "record your voice with a 'quality' mic"
<holstein> and that might be better than what you would get with a 2.5" cable.. better as far as cleaner
<LiquidBlues> So, I have all HDMI outputs in the back.  My 5.1 receiver has an aux/in, that's about it.
<LiquidBlues> I doubt it'll play the xbmc stuff and do the mic.
<holstein> LiquidBlues: you could use a mixer
<holstein> LiquidBlues: sometimes you can see these cheap at charity shops
<LiquidBlues> YOu have an example?
<holstein> http://www.musiciansfriend.com/pro-audio/behringer-eurorack-ub502-5-channel-compact-mixer has an actual mic inpute
<holstein> input*
<holstein> but, you might find something more consumer grade that will tak a stereo line in and a mic input for cheap
<holstein> i literally donate hardware like that all the time
<LiquidBlues> I like this one and it's not expensive.
<LiquidBlues> But, how do I route all that with my HDMI stuff?
<holstein> LiquidBlues: i dont know anything about your hardware
<holstein> what would i do? i would use anything with a stereo output to play the track.. and plug a mic in and mix those 2 things
<LiquidBlues> hmmm
<holstein> its expensive mixing digitial with analog
<holstein> and not necessary to do what you are trying to do
<holstein> i would just get out of the box..
<LiquidBlues> Or just buy singstar for my ps3.  :/
<holstein> sure... or anything made for karaoke
<holstein> OR, just turn the music down a bit, and dont use a mic
<holstein> just sing.. without a mic
<LiquidBlues> Yeah, that's probably what's going to end up happening.
<LiquidBlues> Kids just like the sound of their voice.  :)
<holstein> LiquidBlues: sometimes you can find crap boom boxes with mic inputs.. then they can crank/break that and not ruin your nice system
<LiquidBlues> Even better idea.
<holstein> yeah... then you got little in it, and they can just tear it up.. not worries
<holstein> LiquidBlues: even if its a broken karaoke rig that the CD player doesnt work in or whatever
<holstein> you just want a mic in
<LiquidBlues> Okay, lots of good info.  Thank you so much.
<holstein> LiquidBlues: cheers!
<goly> hello!
#xubuntu 2013-01-13
<ubu> sorry my internet connection cuts in and out: did my question go through
<meh_> Does anyone have any suggestions for improving boot times? Mine is between 1 and 2 minutes. I tried downloading bootchart, I tried the grub and concurrency shell alterations...
<heoyea> disable some startup junk
<Pezikrypt> 1000 Mb/s <-- Is that right with my Networking?
<Pezikrypt> (That's for Speed, by the way.)
<cje_> Hi, I would like to install Xubuntu to a CD, but my CDs are only 700 MB, and Xubuntu is 715 MB of ISO.  What should I do?
<holstein> cje_: USB stick, or dvd
<cje_> holstein, thx, no DVD on the machine, and I tried USB, but my Dell Dimension 4400 wouldn't boot from USB
<holstein> cje_: i use plop to boot USB sticks on legacy gear
<holstein> http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager/index.html
<cje_> holstein, I set up the BIOS to boot from 5 different sources, with the hard drive being the last, and the "removable dev" being the first
<holstein> cje_: you can make a bootable cd with plop that boots and allows you to boot the USB stick.. or you can use the minimal iso's to install minimal ubuntu and add what you like
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<cje_> holstein, Wow, thanks.
<holstein> cje_: you have to create the plop iso.. here is mine https://dl.dropbox.com/u/1172535/temp/plopboot.iso ,not that i would trust every iso that is linked on the IRC
<cje_> holstein, thx for that ISO.
<cje_> holstein, how does the ISO work?   Does it bring up a GUI, or is it all terminal stuff?
<holstein> cje_: a text screen *is* a GUI
<holstein> cje_: its has some animations though.. its slick, and does what you want
<holstein> cje_: it looks like this... it'll fit on a CD and boot a USB stick on your hardware
<holstein> cje_: try it, and if you dont like it, i'll give you a refund
<cje_> lol !
<cje_> holstein, I am going to bring up xchat on my notebook now so I can chat with you while I do it.
<cje_> holstein, I ran out of CDs.  Is it possible to put that plop iso on a 3.5 floppy disk?
<hmsck> hello,  how can i change my wireless from *G mode to *B mode please?
<cje__> holstein, I tried rebooting with that plop iso CD in my CD ROM, didn't boot
<Guest3960> hey I have tryed installing the nvidia accelerated graphics driver in jockey and when I reboot I get blank screen I have a GTX660ti
<bazhang> !crosspost | Guest3960
<ubottu> Guest3960: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<S0210> Hi! I've just started the system upgrade to 12.04. After the first reboot I get the following message keys: keep on waitng S = skip M = manually fix. What do I need to do to go ?!? (Skip simply switches off my monitor and nothing happens.)
<S0210> Any idea? Any suggestion?
<alegen> hello. is there a way to limit the number of displayed tray icons in xfce?
<ochosi> alegen: the size of your monitor is the limit
<SapphireDensetsu> I'm going to be meeting with my school 2 days from now.  In addition to the IEP I'm having, they wanted a private demonstration of Linux, and it's advantages over Windows, and rationale to migrate their 5,000+ computers to the system.  What should I show them, and what should I pitch as my argument.
<nantou> I need a log to read all print output of the terminal
<nantou> is there any command for that?
<xubuntu918> hi
<xubuntu918> ubuntu x is the same than x ubuntu or not
<baizon> xubuntu918: there only exist a xubuntu distribution
<baizon> ubuntux is a webiste
<xubuntu918> thanks a lot
<baizon> np
<zsolti_hungary> Hello everybody I
<jeoj> shouldn't the adobe flash plugin installed from the software center work?
<jeoj> it works on my laptop, but on my other computer e.g. youtube videos load, but don't play
<zsolti_hungary> now I'm installed xubuntu
<zsolti_hungary> please help me what I should do after install
<zsolti_hungary> what is the basic steps to make my system secure
<zsolti_hungary> iptables etc
<zsolti_hungary> first of all where can i off automatic update
<zsolti_hungary> ?
<baizon> you want to configure iptables? you dont even know how to do basic stuff
<baizon> start with that
<baizon> btw. you can use gufw, its an easy to use frontend for iptables
<zsolti_hungary> thanks i try it
<zsolti_hungary> where can i off automatic update?
<baizon> Open the Ubuntu Software Center then go to Edit -> Software Sources… and be sure to select to Never the option Automatically check for updates:. See screenshot: http://www.garron.me/images/2012-02/ubuntu-update-manager.png
<zsolti_hungary> thanks
<baizon> but you can google it by yourself ;)
<baizon> its not that hard :)
<baizon> just type what you need and google will find it (in most cases)
<zsolti_hungary> thanks but i would like to make everything in professinal from masters / of course i can use google but google give sometimes not the best answer
<zsolti_hungary> I won't ask basic questions .
<zsolti_hungary> But sometimes basic questions are important to do sg.
<zsolti_hungary> Thanks a lot I make now program installs.
<Catbuntu> zsolti_hungary, greetings to Hungary btw :P
<zsolti_hungary> :)
<Catbuntu> Do you mean how to install new programs?
<zsolti_hungary> I hope that I can make an install.sh
<baizon> zsolti_hungary: no problem then
<zsolti_hungary> yes no problem
<zsolti_hungary> than i make  a backup
<zsolti_hungary> FS
<zsolti_hungary> after that I should make a 3G connection
<zsolti_hungary> perhaps i will ask you
<zsolti_hungary> if my process will arrive the 3G connection setup
<devnill> how can I change my login screen image?
<mdq636> hello
<mdq636> question... i tried to make a clean install of xubuntu 12.10 and after selecting the city and copying files it is stays there....
<mdq636> any reason why????
<MoL0ToV> hi to all! howto record system sounds in linux? i want to register the waveout (mixed audio generated by all applications)
<arkanabar> How can I choose the window decorations that I used to love in XFCE?  I'm on 12.04
<TheSheep> arkanabar: settings manager -> window manager settings
<arkanabar> woot, just what I was looking for.  Now all I need to do is find my old favorite window decorations.
#xubuntu 2014-01-06
<god_clearance> has anyone updated from 13.04 to 13.10 ? any bumps along the way?
<god_clearance> no bumps in updating to 13.10 from 13.04 ?
<Unit193> I did it on several, just a couple things to change.
<uBUXUBu> im getting a lotta inand out signals here and no chat
<xubuntu380> hi guys and top of the morning to ya. what i'm wondering is, how does it pan out if i use compton for compositing in xubuntu. is it stable? I meant per these instrucions: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2144468
<Noskcaj> xubuntu380, It should be
<xubuntu380> Noskcaj, thanks for your answer. Just looking for some composition without screen tearing in YT and VLC. Actually, i think i enabled openGL inside VLC itself, so i hope that's good  atleast. I really don't like changing defaults :)
<HardWareGuy> Soo if nothing is changing for 14.04, is it basically done and usable?
<cfhowlett> HardWareGuy, ??? it's in alpha!  It will change!  but if you're feeling like you just can't wait - go for it.
<HardWareGuy> xubuntu hasn't changed much over the years and releases, don't see enough changes to break 14.04
<cfhowlett> your box, your problem if you break it.  have fun with that.
<nikin_> hi. is there any way to make apt not try to use 700 Repostories? mosttly translations
<nikin_> ?
<slickymaster> nikin_: see this http://askubuntu.com/questions/135339/assign-highest-priority-to-my-local-repository
<nikin_> slickymaster: i read through it quickly so i have to make my own repostory?
<slickymaster> nikin_: all you have to do is to edit your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<slickymaster> nikin_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<nikin_> slickymaster: i have just the very basics in there
<nikin_> At some point in the update process.. it jumps from 99% to 1% .. and starts getting TranslationIndexes and translation-en stuff
<nikin_> slickymaster: and thank you for the link.. but i do not have X installed
<blinky_> hi all, got a problem.
<blinky_> I have a GTX560 with 2 monitor attached, I have an intel onboard(i5 GPU) with another monitor installed.  I did a fresh install yesterday of xUbuntu 13.10 and had all three running, albeit I have to deselect the intel and reselect it for it to work.  I then installed the nvidia-319 driver and lost the intel monitor, removed them and installed the latest from the nvidia site and lost lightdm and the intel monitor.  I also have one of the nvidia monit
<blinky_> or
<blinky_> <blinky>  not able to get the correct res, any ideas how to solve this.Sorry for the monster post.
<nikin_> is there any way to disable the download of the Translation-en files from the repostories? They do not download and make errors
<juan__> hi all, i have a problem with my xubuntu. everytime i start the PC theyu start witohout the comand "xfwm4", how can i proceed to fix this? thanks in advance.
<Sysi> open terminal, run »rm -rf ~/.cache/sessions« select logout from menu and uncheck "save session" checkbox when logging out
<Sysi> should work on next reboot/login
<juan_> Sysi, it worked! thank you!
<Sysi> you're welcome
<juan_> Sysi, can you give me other help? i want to update my system, cause i dont know if my xubuntu is the 13º, how can i do it?
<xubuntu697> i have installed xubuntu alongside ubuntu 13.10 (or so I thought) There does not seem to be a way to change the session back to ubuntu
<Myrtti> in the login screen there should be an option
<xubuntu697> nope tried that, does not seem to be this option if I log out
<joseph> bonjour
<Guest99376> nobody ?
<TheSheep> !hi | Guest99376
<ubottu> Guest99376: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Guest99376> thanks
<nikola_> Good afternoon  I think  I need help  I was trying to download  the devede  and xubuntu crash
<nikola_> then I restart  my  laptop the xubuntu  bring me back to   default  view withought  my stuff and I can not see my files
<nikola_>  I am still have  the  programms but without my files
<nikola_>  my pictures and my videos
<TheSheep> nikola_: devede?
<nikola_>  a program  to   burn movies  on dvd  for all home dvd players
<nikola_>  my xubuntu is like fresh install
<joseph_> dd
<TheSheep> nikola_: you are running it from a livecd?
<nikola_> nop
<nikola_>  I  have duall boot  xubuntu with  vista
<nikola_> 300 G hard disk  that  the 100 of them  are in xubuntu
<TheSheep> nikola_: if you go to "File system", then "home", what directories can you see there?
<monatsend> hi there, i have a problem. after installing nvidea-current my xubuntu displays the wrong screen on my monitor. here everithing i got so far: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/18121147/Screenshot%20-%2006.01.2014%20-%2019%3A18%3A03.png. can anybody help me?
<nikola_> all the default   but  there are empty
<TheSheep> nikola_: "all the default"?
<nikola_> Documents,Downloads,Music
<nikola_> Public,Template,Videos
<TheSheep> no, no, go to "File System" and then to the directory "home" in there
<TheSheep> not to your home directory
<nikola_> same
<nikola_>  I go to File System then home
<nikola_>  and I see the same folders  but are empty
<nikola_>  without my files
<TheSheep> that doesn't make any sense, there should be directories for users in there
<TheSheep> is this a standard installation?
<nikola_> but I  have only 1 user me
<nikola_>  what you mean standard instalation?
<TheSheep> did you do something funny with it?
<nikola_> funny?
<TheSheep> like setting a non-standard home directory, for example
<nikola_>   I do not have idea how to do that  I am niewbie  to linux like  baby
<nikola_>  I like the xubuntu  because it is the only linux OS that I  do not need to download driver for my chipset
<TheSheep> is your home directory on the same partition as the rest of the system, or did you choose a separate partition for it during the installation?
<TheSheep> we could see that if you could pastebin your /etc/fstab
<TheSheep> (that's a file in the 'etc' directory in 'File System')
<nikola_>  I cut  1G  for swap  and the other 100 to put the xubuntu
<nikola_> pastebin?
<TheSheep> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nikola_> ok wait
<TheSheep> nikola_: you can open a terminal and type 'pastebinit < /etc/fstab' and paste the url here
<nikola_> what url?
<TheSheep> the one that it will print for you
<nikola_> wait
<nikola_>  I write  in the  terminal
<nikola_>  and the terminal  answer that there is not such file or directory
<nikola_> nikolas@nikolas-Compaq-Presario-CQ60-Notebook-PC:~$ pastebinit<etc/fstab bash: etc/fstab: No such file or directory
<TheSheep> you forgot /
<TheSheep> at the begginning of etc
<nikola_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6704672/
<TheSheep> ok, so it's all on the single parition
<nikola_> yes
<TheSheep> do you remember if you maybe selected to have your home directory encrypted?
<nikola_>  o no
<nikola_>  I do not think so
<nikola_>  I have a password  but  it was  never problem
<TheSheep> if you press ctrl+h the file manager should show also hidden files, anything in there?
<nikola_> it has a folder  hide  that it says lost+found
<nikola_>  but when I am trying to open it
<TheSheep> that's in File System
<nikola_>  it throws an error that I can not see  it
<TheSheep> but in you home?
<TheSheep> n your home?
<nikola_> oo wait
<TheSheep> I'm pretty much baffled, because I can't imagine a situation where user's files would simply disappear without being deleted or move by that user or some script that he runs
<nikola_>  I do not  know
<nikola_>  I was just choose  a program to download  from the  ubuntu center
<nikola_>  and another strange  is
<nikola_>  that   I do not see the  image on files
<nikola_>  or folders
<nikola_> if I restart  and login  in recovery you  think can  bring my folders back?
<TheSheep> nikola_: can you do 'mount | pastebinit' and paste the url?
<nikola_> you mean to write  in terminal mount |pastebinit?
<TheSheep> I honestly have no idea, because I can't think of what could have such effects
<TheSheep> yes
<TheSheep> that will give the list of all mounted filesystems
<nikola_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6704672/
<nikola_> it gives me the same url
<TheSheep> the number should be different
<nikola_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6704746/
<nikola_>  I run it again
<TheSheep> did you look in that /media/nikolas?
<nikola_> where is that?
<nikola_> media?
<TheSheep> File System -> media -> nikolas
<TheSheep> but it's a fuse filesystem, so it may be a windows disk or something
<nikola_> in that file  is my swap  files  that Xubuntu need to boot
<nikola_> fuse filesystem is  the broken  file system?
<TheSheep> no
<TheSheep> fuse is a way of having the filesystem drivers run with user's permissions, I'm just guessing this is some external or windows disk because they are often mounted like that
<TheSheep> but I don't understand what you mean by "swap files", your swap is on a separate partition according to fstab
<nikola_>  yes I have  install it like that
<nikola_>  but in media/nikolas  I see only  this partition
<TheSheep> so what is /media/nikolas/Δεσμευμένο από το σύστημα ?
<nikola_> the last   are in Greeks
<nikola_>  it means  that  my system  needs this files
<nikola_> the system has take this part
<monatsend> can somebody help me?
<TheSheep> monatsend: I really don't know much about nvidia drivers, sorry
<TheSheep> monatsend: you might try asking on #ubuntu and searching the forums
<monatsend> ok ty. i will try on #ubuntu
<TheSheep> nikola_: you mean Windows?
<TheSheep> nikola_: because I don't remember Linux doing such things
<nikola_> no
<TheSheep> nikola_: oh, that is probably some windows partition
<nikola_>  the windows  are  in other part
<nikola_>  alone 148 GB
<nikola_>  my externall disk  is cut it in 3 pieces
<nikola_>  one  is the  xubuntu file system
<nikola_> the second  is the  swap partition that Xubuntu needs
<nikola_>  and 148 G is the vista
<TheSheep> I'm very sorry, but I really can't see what could possibly have happened there
<TheSheep> I can't help you
<nikola_>  ok thanks
<nikola_> thanks for the help
<elijah__> will someone fix the volume icon yet? lol
<elfy> elijah__: for 13.10? if so the fix is released to -updates
<elfy> lol
<TheSheep> lol indeed
<elijah__> w-h-a-t-?
<elfy> elijah__: for 13.10? if so the fix is released to -updates
<elijah__> let me check
<elfy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-sound-gtk2/+bug/1208204
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1208204 in Ubuntu Studio "[SRU]Update indicator-sound-gtk2 with patch" [Undecided,New]
<elijah__> nice
<elijah__> by whom?
<elijah__> lol
<elfy> what do you mean?
<elijah__> nothing stupid idea. Just thinking that it was not assigned to anyone
<elfy> elijah__: oic - think it was alistair buxton - comment 112/3
<elijah__> i see
<horrow> Hey everybody, i want to ask howto stop firefox from autorun after login? sry for noob question :)
<elijah__> why does it run in the first place?
<horrow> i dont know
<horrow> just fresh installed of xubuntu 13.10
<elijah__> somewhere in the settings session and startup
<horrow> i tryed but no entry
<horrow> i tryed also reinstall firefox but doesnt helps too
<elijah__> i am speechless
<elijah__> sorry i am noob too
<Squall88uk> Anyone know how i'd go about making a cursor them? I searched all over and all i can find is guides on how to install downloaded themes
<holstein> Squall88uk: which would you like? making a cursor theme? for xfce? or how to install a certain theme? what theme in that case? and where did you get it?
<Squall88uk> I want to make a cursor theme from scratch for xfce then install it.
<holstein> Squall88uk: http://orford.org/gtk/#cursors might be a good place to start, and/or try downloading one such as http://xfce-look.org/content/show.php/Polar+Cursor+Theme?content=27913 and just see what is going on there
<holstein> Squall88uk: you might try a gtk or xfce specific channel
<Squall88uk> Out of curiosity what is gtk? I know xfce is the DE but i have no idea what gtk is. I've heard the term a lot since i started using linux and never worked out what it is. Also whats x11?
<holstein> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<holstein> !gtk
<ubottu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<Squall88uk> !GIMP
<ubottu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<Squall88uk> i thought gnome was a different DE to Xfce even though they apparantly look very similar
<holstein> Squall88uk: they are different.. they both use gtk
<Squall88uk> ahh right ok i think i get it now. So when i use themes in general on xfce i use the gtk theme for some aspects of the overall look and the xfce window manager for other aspects of the overall look. Is that right ( or at least in the same ballpark lol)?
<holstein> Squall88uk: gtk ones should work.. it depends on who made them, and if they are made for what you are using
<Squall88uk> Well atm i use the window manager settings to set my title bar look (from a downloaded theme) then the appearance setting for the general overall look of the system ie greybird
<Squall88uk> Or am I go about that in completely the wrong way?
<holstein> Squall88uk: there is not "wrong" way. the "best" way will depend on what you want to do. the supported themes and packages from the repos should work easily and well. ones you download from elsewhere will be supported by the creators of the themes. if you want to make one, you can download one and look at how its made
<Squall88uk> ok thanks for the help its appreciated
<fredderik74> can you configure xubuntu 13.10 tu turn itself off at a determined time?
<holstein> fredderik74: yes
<fredderik74> holstein: how?
<holstein> fredderik74: you could set a script that runs as a certain time
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/83685/scheduling-startup-and-shutdown
<fredderik74> will "sudo shutdown -h 05:00" close all opened applications before shutting the computer or will it just brute force close it?
<fredderik74> it will only execute the action once, right? when I turn the machine on, it wont turn itself down
<holstein> fredderik74: it will do what you script.. which is just "shutdown"
<holstein> fredderik74: not sure what you mean by "turn its self down".. the script you make will run whenever you schedule it to run
#xubuntu 2014-01-07
<asd> hi, so i have a problem with booting up on xubuntu(latest version), i log in it and then display only outpud is a picture that looks like broken monitor
<asd> btw im in recovery mod and it works fine (exept resolution is lower and i cant set it up higher)
<darshan> ohai
<asd> can somebody help me?
<fibz_> ?
<xubuntu554> hello. i have been reading about my problem with screen tearing in firefox, flash and vlc, and have come up with multiple solutions, which are: sync to vblank (as per webupd8 instructions here: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/xfce-sync-to-vblank-support-for-xfwm.html) a ppa to xfwm 4.11 as here (http://www.webupd8.org/2013/10/xfwm4-4110-released-with-sync-to-vblank.html) and ppa for compton (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t
<xubuntu554> which one of these is the most viable solution?
<Unit193> xubuntu554: Xfwm4 is something that comes with Xubuntu, while compton is something that doesn't but supports other compositing effects.
<xubuntu554> yep, i know, that's why i'm asking, i'm not sure what people's experience with compton is
<Unit193> I don't need the special effects really, so I don't use it.  It's really up to you though.
<xubuntu520> hi
<xubuntu520> i have problems with ubuntu software center
<xubuntu520> it opens but it dissapears after 3 seconds
<xubuntu520> help
<pero> is there any reason at all to even have software center? if not, is it possible and harmless to remove?
<elfy> entirely possible to remove it and it's harmless - I use synaptic - but that's a different  question :)
<pero> elfy: are you sure? apt-get remove software-center also requires uninstalling xfce-desktop
<elfy> yep - it will, but that's just a meta-package - removing ANY of the default packages referred to by xubuntu-desktop will do that
<elfy> because at that point you don't have 'xubuntu-desktop' basically :)
<pero> but...that's not 'harmless' anymore is it
<pero> wouldnt there be sideeffects to doing that?
<elfy> there used to be I think when upgrading to next version, but afaik it's a non-issue now
<pero> i've earlier deleted some default, yet non-integral packages - xchat, transmission, games - and they didnt ask me to remove the desktop package
<pero> just poof'd gmusicbrowser too
<elfy> ok
<elfy> but - my point remains - removing xubuntu-desktop along with a package you are removing is not an issue
<pero> k
<pero> thx
<elfy> http://askubuntu.com/questions/126390/is-it-safe-to-remove-ubuntu-desktop-package
<elfy> for ubuntu read xubuntu/lubuntu/kubuntu
<pero> well, nothing blew up
<elfy> ;)
<Unit193> I've been 'missing' that package for a long time.  It's simply a meta, just depends on others.
<elfy> yep - it's been installed on my systems for only as long as it takes to start synaptic since a long time
<ahren> Hi I am wondering what is the lightest xubuntu ubuntu i have an older laptop
<ahren> also i installed both xubuntu and ubuntu together do i need to uninstall ubuntu to make sure the system is not bloated or should i reinstall xubuntu
<Unit193> What's the system specs?
<ahren> acer aspire 5517 laptop 3gb ram
<loz1> hi, mouse scroll does not work in evince and works in all other programs, is there any fix for it?
<ochosi> loz1: there is a bug with gtk3 and scrolling in xubuntu 13.10, i can't remember the solution to that though now :/
<loz1> ochosi: i found GDK_CORE_DEVICE_EVENTS=1, how can i set this var system-wide?
<ochosi> try "export GDK_CORE_DEVICE_EVENTS=1"
<loz1> i mean exporting in my .zshrc does not help when other apps (browsers, etc) run evince
<ochosi> if it works then, create a session startup item that executes that line
<ochosi> not sure about that tbh
<ochosi> you can possibly integrate that var in session loading somehoow
<ochosi> but as i've never done this myself, i'd also have to google it ;)
<loz1> ochosi: hm, did you fixed that bug in your system?
<ochosi> nope, somehow i don't have that bug
<ochosi> i've only heard about it
<Unit193> ochosi: Overlay scrollbars?
<ochosi> Unit193: is it only connected to overlay-scrollbars? i couldn't remember...
<ochosi> loz1: ^
<ochosi> loz1: so in case you're using the overlay-scrollbars, probably stop using them ;)
<loz1> what
<loz1> how?)
<Meerkat> is there any ETA on the volume button fix on 13.10?
<Meerkat> oh, never mind. Fix was released 20 hours ago. :)
<bingo> hello. I would like to reset XFCE back to default icon placement on the taskbar and everywhere else. Start over fresh, can this be done? Thank you.
<koegs_> bingo: http://askubuntu.com/questions/224006/resetting-xfce-panels-to-default-settings
<koegs_> or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels
<bingo> ty koegs
<Meerkat> there should be a button :p
<bingo> hello again. What is the name of the app i add to taskbar to choose wifi netowkr list/
<bingo> network*
<Meerkat> indicator plugin
<bingo> i just see envelope
<Meerkat> you might need to login again
<bingo> ty
<bingo> i try
<bingo> no that did not work after a relog. I do not see a way to choose wifi networks
<Meerkat> bingo, you add the indicator plugin to the panel. Is that what you mean by 'taskbar'?
<bingo> yes. i added but i only see volume and envelope
<bingo> when i do
<bingo> would a restart solve it? i already logged in and out and it did not work
<Meerkat> I found this http://xubuntugeek.blogspot.se/2013/04/solved-network-icon-missing-from-xfces.html
<Meerkat> does it help?
<bingo> i check, ty
<bingo> i am so silly, i removed it from startup this why it gone. sorry to waste your time but ty
<xubuntu070> Whenever I try to watch a dvd, xubuntu opens the File Manager rather than autoplaying with parole or vlc
<ke1v3y> Hello
<ke1v3y> I had a question I was hoping that someone could provide some insight into.
<Nyankiyoshi> Yes ? ^^
<Nyankiyoshi> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ke1v3y> I apologize; first time on IRC for Xubuntu :)
<ke1v3y> So I'm running 12.04 and experiencing vertical lines on many icons across all programs. I'm guessing it is related to my graphics card, but I was hoping to find some resolution.
<ke1v3y> The PC is an old Compaq Presario 6010US, with an equally old AMD AGP graphics card.
<ke1v3y> This is what it looks like: http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-01072014-111129am.php
<kRush> try turning window compositor on/off. settings >> window mngr tweaks
<Emopunk> good evening !
<ROPA> xubuntu520 are you using 13.10???
<junka> after a fresh install of saucy
<junka> and installed all updates and reboot
<junka> the volume is still broken
<junka> mayday mayday
<holstein> junka: the "volume"? like, you cant control the audio volume? how are you trying?
<junka> the volume icon panel
<junka> is still broken
<holstein> junka: let us know if you have a question
<junka> i have
<junka> launchpad says it has been fixed
<junka> but its obviously not
<junka> ah synaptic has the updates that the new ubuntu update policy about 10% blah blah blah
<Meerkat> junka, if it is 13.10 the fix for that was released yesterday
<junka> got it
<Meerkat> junka, you have to logout and login again for it to load the new code
<junka> let see ten
<junka> then
<hardboot> Running 14.04 with xfce, working fine, fewer issues than unity, although unity has had a lot of changes
<xubuntu500> test
<xubuntu500> any know how to get drop box to be in those little menus' - copy public link
<xubuntu500> answer me dangit do you know who i am?
<holstein> xubuntu500: ?
<holstein> xubuntu500: i use the web portal for that.. or i install a plugin for the filemanager im using, if one is available
<xubuntu782> any one know how to get drop box on those little drop downs - copy public link
<holstein> xubuntu500: i use the web portal for that.. or i install a plugin for the filemanager im using, if one is available .. xubuntu782
#xubuntu 2014-01-08
<hardboot> will whisker become the default menu?
<pero> how can i get chromium to pass magnet links to transmission?
<holstein> pero: you cant just download and click on them?
<pero> holstein: nah, i get an 'external protocol request' popup
<pero> but before it couldnt find an app - now it's set to 'xdg-open' since ive tried a few guides but failed
<holstein> pero: can you right click and force them to open? can you open them from transmoission?
<pero> that's a workaround - i want to fix the problem
<pero> im pretty tired of copying url and pasting it in transmission
<holstein> pero: im asking if its possible
<holstein> pero: are the links you are downloading working from transmission?
<pero> holstein: yes
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/44849/how-to-configure-chrome-to-open-magnet-urls-with-deluge looks promising
<fibz_> yeah i've been putting this off forever. i want to get firefox to understand magent links
<holstein> wonder what im doing.. i just click on them
<pero> haha yeah
<pero> this is absurd
<fibz_> .torrent works fine
<pero> i've finally lost my shit
<pero> holstein: i tried that gvfs-mime approach, but chromium is still referring xdg-open
<bazhang> map the magnet to transmission-gtk
<pero> bazhang: ok so i type 'map the magnet to transmission-gtk' in the terminal or what?
<bazhang> no
<bazhang> right click open with, scrolls to transmission-gtk , choose it
<fibz_> thats not how magnet links work
<pero> right click what?
<fibz_> they work loike FTP:// or https://
<fibz_> its an address type
<bazhang> the small magnet icon
<pero> in chromium?
<bazhang> that is how I got it going, and it works perfectly, 100% of the time
<pero> well, there's no option for open with in chromium right-click menu
<fibz_> in this open with box, what is needed?
<fibz_> pero, save link as
<pero> open link in new tab, new window, incognite window
<pero> that's all i have
<fibz_> no download?
<pero> nop
<holstein> pero: link what you are looking at
<pero> well, its there but its greyed out
<holstein> pero: have you tried clicking it anyway?
<fibz_> lol
<pero> am i on gags or something?
<holstein> pero: what are you looking at? share the link,a nd let me see first hand what its doing
<holstein> pero: otherwise, confirm that eh "greyed out" is not just something with the theme, by trying to click it anyway
<pero> clicking the greyed out link does not work, no
<fibz_> what we are doing can be configured in the firefox prefrences menu. im cure chrome has the ability to associate magnet: links
<holstein> pero: i have seen many greyed out options in filemanagers that i could click on over the years..
<fibz_> but i only run firefox/opera/midori
<blubaustin> hello having a problem running doom3 in xubuntu 64bit
<fibz_> so techincally, this is a chrome issue, not an ubuntu issue
<blubaustin> doom.x86: error while loading shared libraries: libX11.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<pero> i dont understand what you want me to share...a screenshot, holstein
<holstein> pero: i would like to look at what you are looking at.. the link to whatever you are trying to use
<fibz_> blubaustin, i'd recommend asking in #wine
<pero> holstein: any and all magnet URIs
<blubaustin> why wine, its native linux
<pero> holstein: https://thepiratebay.se/tag/Ubuntu
<blubaustin> hence why the error is missing a libx11 and not exes etc
<fibz_> links that use magret: as the url type (as apposed to regular .torrent http download that is a http: link
<holstein> blubaustin: do you have all the requirements installed? have you asked the game developers for support?
<blubaustin> all the pkgs are copied from the cd
<blubaustin> it seems to be a problem with 64 bit ubuntu and varients
<blubaustin> since they removed lib32 libs
<blubaustin> I guess I'll try linux help since nobody seems to know that doom3 was even linux native
<cole> was it actually?
<fibz_> yes
<cole> Well, you learn something everyday, it seems.
<fibz_> Id products are ported to windows
<holstein> pero: how about https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/torrent-to-transmission/fjfeeonbeiocojnpfboldpckcgcfknll?hl=en ?
<pero> <pero> that's a workaround - i want to fix the problem
<fibz_> but not every Doom3 game had the linux requirements
<pero> keep another process constantly running just to have the ability to open magnet uris
<holstein> pero: nah... doesnt work
<holstein> pero: you will need to be open to a work around.. something from inside the browser you want to use that does the jon
<holstein> job*
<blubaustin> dual fx-74's, 8800 gts 640mb, 4gb ram
<blubaustin> pretty sure I meet the requirements
<pero> umm...there has to be a way
<fibz_> his is native. i never played it, but it should be a straghtforward question
<fibz_> does the file exist? does Doom3 have permission to access it?
<pero> it's currently referring xdg-open from an earlier failed attempt to fix
<blubaustin> like I said from what I read its because ubuntu team removed 32 bit compat package
<holstein> blubaustin: change it back, and test..
<fibz_> ie install 32bit compat package
<holstein> blubaustin: i wouldnt expect ubuntu to change to make support available to that game, if that is the case.. looks to me like you just need something that the application is looking for
<pero> this is the command that i ran that got me to xdg-open handling magnets: xdg-mime default transmission-gtk.desktop x-scheme-handler/magnet
<holstein> pero: wow.. how about just dragging them over?
<holstein> pero: that works for me.. just dragging from the page to the transmission window
<fibz_> we want it to open when we click the link if it is not running, and pop up in focus if running
<ReaganomicsLambo> Quick question guys. There are times when I have a USB device attached to my laptop and if I move around, the disk will ejct and remount by itself. However, the disk will remount as null. If I was browsing a folder before the disk remounted, the directory on the disk becomes completely null until the next reboot or login. How do I fix this?
<holstein> so, click and drag is a no go.. just a click then fibz_ ?
<pero> holstein: i can also copy the url, paste it into the gmail, email it to myself, open it on my phone and download it there
<fibz_> holstein, yes. and firefox will let me. whats the location i need for this open with box (for transmission)
<pero> but i want to just click the link and have it open like it happens on every other os
<pero> thanks for the help regardless
<holstein> pero: well, it *is* capable on the OS.. we just have to find how to do it in chrome/chromium
<fibz_> i have an "open with" box. where do i go from here?
<blubaustin> found it
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/311537/torrent-magnet-links-open-new-window-but-not-transmission seems like where i would go.. trying the patch referenced
<blubaustin> sudo apt-get install package-name:i386
<blubaustin> that installs x86 pacakges
<pero> this preferred application thing seems like a massive headache here...chromium also won't stick as hte default browser
<holstein> pero: i made that stick by using sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<pero> thx
<fibz_> http://imgur.com/a/w8pqJ#0
<pero> holstein: yeah, doesn't work...heh
<fibz_> in those pictures, where do i go for transmission?
<pero> i don't know if this is the right answer but transmission is here: /usr/bin/transmission-gtk
<fibz_> that worked. thank you holstein and pero
<return0> Anyone know how to remove a window's side borders?
<delt> hello
<delt> so besides the lowlatency kernel and extra software pre-installed, what are the differences between xubuntu and ubuntu-studio?
<fibz_> branding
<fibz_> default settings
<fibz_> it's specialized for high fidelity recording
<delt> otherwise, pretty simiar?
<fibz_> i prefur studio over ubuntu just because its less stuff to install after i install the OS (i use a lot of the stuff that comes with studio)
<fibz_> xubuntu*
<delt> i installed the lowlatency kernel on this machine, and configured it the way i like
<delt> ...and installed pretty much all i need
<fibz_> thats the beauty of linux
<fibz_> modular design
<fibz_> make it how you need it
<delt> but does studio use pulseaudio by default?
<fibz_> yeah
<delt> iirc ubuntu is based on debian, right?
<fibz_> yes
<delt> so i'd have no advantage whatsoever in installing ubuntu studio instead of my current xubuntu i guess....?
<fibz_> better application menu
<delt> in what way better?
<fibz_> if you have most of the stuff studio has, your launcher menu is a mess
<fibz_> you likely dont
<fibz_> if you can navigate your multimedia sub-menu, your fine
<delt> nah ....... btw, i like in slackware's xfce setup, i have a settings that contains all the settings items, instead of just the settings item (windows control panel - like)
<fibz_> it was like that in previous versions
<fibz_> thats a new "feature"
<fibz_> good for beginners / windows converts
<fibz_> you can edit your menu by right clicking on the launcher icon -> Properties -> edit menu
<delt> there's just "new menu" and "new item" ... do i have to add them all by hand?
<delt> or is there some kind of "special" settings-menu?
<fibz_> unfortunately. but you can save it and use it for future installs / rollouts
<delt> gahhh i accidentally deleted the settings thing :/
<fibz_> hit the restore system configuration button
<delt> add new command, xfce4-settings-manager ...right?
<delt> yeah that button doesn't do anything :/
<fibz_> yeah thats what it is
<fibz_> xfce4-settings-manager
<delt> uh wtf i add it and it doesn't appear
<delt> i think i'll just create a dummy user account and copy over its menu file
<delt> somewhere in .config i presume?
<delt> oh wait, in the launcher properties there's this "use system menu" vs. "use custom menu..."
<delt> s/system/default/
<delt> ok, now the "restore system configuration" button restores to the state without the settings entry :/
<delt> [pts/4][root@laptop]:/home/dummy/.config/xfce4# find . | grep -i menu
<delt> gives me nothing.
<delt> *duh* it put them all under "other'
<delt> "
<delt> now there's no way to move one of them back to the top level.....
<delt> i'm stuck with a defunct xfce menu now :(
<delt> what file is it???
<holden87> hi guys, anyone here using compton compositing, would just like a simple question:)
<elfy> holden87: I'm not - but it'd be better for you to just ask the question - then if someone does - they can just read it ;)
<delt> the menu editor really needs work :/
<elfy> well we'll not be working with it - we'll be moving to something else hopefully
<elfy> not that that's particulary helpful to you
<delt> ie. something else than xfce?
<delt> or just for the main menu?
<elfy> http://www.smdavis.us/projects/menulibre
<delt> that looks good...
<holden87> elfy: thanks for the heads up. Well, i have a computer capable of running unity otherwise, but really like the cleanliness of xubuntu. What i don't like is screen tearing in flash, firefox and VLC. and i found a tutorial on installing compton for tear free compositing and some easy fading in menus, but i don't know how stable it is, as i'm otherwise not too comfortable running stuff not available through the official software channels. S
<holden87> o, does anyone think i can encounter problems if i replace the compositing?
<holden87> + elfy: is this solution okay for the volume icon: http://xubuntugeek.blogspot.com/2013/12/solved-xubuntu-1310-sound-indicator.html
<elfy> holden87: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/01/06/%23xubuntu.html#t07:17
<elfy> not saying it's stable mind - just showing what others have said recently
<elfy> holden87: as far as the vol icon/ind issue - update - the fix is released
<holden87> great. so in worst case scenario, i can fix the VLC by itself.
<delt> elfy: what would be the consequence(s) of installing menulibre on this xubuntu system?
<holden87> Oh, so after system updates it should work?
<delt> ie. with apt-get (add ppa then install the package)
<elfy> delt: not sure tbh - I think I looked at it when 13.10 was in dev - didn't cause me any problems that I can remember, but it is a ppa - AND the guy is working on menulibre2 now which fixes some things I believe
<holden87> elfy: oh, it was published two days ago?
<holden87> the sound update i mean :)
<elfy> holden87: apparently - saw it go through - but I'm using trusty now with gtk3 indicators to test
<holden87> Great. Thanks elfy.
<elfy> holden87: go to - settings manager - updates tab - you need to have updates enabled I think - that was where it was released to
<holden87> the best. thanks for your time!
<xubuntu254> hey. one q. what will be the advantage of gtk3 indicators in 14.04? Do they look better?
<Unit193> GTK3 ones are actually progressing, gtk2 ones are just a fork of what was there before gtk3.  Also, supporting GTK3 ones means that more indicators will work.
<xubuntu254> thanks Unit193!
<Unit193> Sure.
<xubuntu254> oh forgotn something, i see that whisker menu is in proposal. since i don't like it all that much, will i be able to revert to the old menu?
<xubuntu254> once whisker is implemented?
<baizon> xubuntu254: yes you can always use the old menu
<xubuntu254> thanks :) i'm out.
<henry___> hi I am getting a black screen before I get the login screen on 13.10
<henry___> I can however startx via the tty1
<henry___> however sound and font anti-aliasing are off
<henry___> probably some other things too but that is what I just noticed (because ti was easy)
<henry___> could anyone offer some pointers? :)
<ochosi> henry___: those settings are off because you don't get into the xubuntu session i assume, but into the xfce session
<ochosi> (i assume)
<henry___> ok
<henry___> so... what now? :)
<henry___> in the last 15 minutes I have been to hell and back o ngoogle
<henry___> and askubuntu.com, but most people just seem to get it to work via some simple, stricly lightdm-related, measures
<ochosi> henry___: you could try to check your lightdm logs in /var/log/lightdm
<ochosi> you should try to find out why lightdm doesn't launch
<ochosi> when fixing that, all other problems will most likely go away
<henry___> I fixed it in the meantime, via #ubuntu
<henry___> thank you though, also, you were right, I edited the lightdm.conf yesterda ywhich produced the crash
<ochosi> okeydokey, good to hear!
<xubuntu450> higuys, just wondering, do all of the ppa's work on xubuntu also? specifically the rhythmbox one..
<knome> everything that works on ubuntu should work on xubuntu; but please be aware that you use all PPA's at your own risk.
<xubuntu450> and how's stepping out of xfce defaults and isntalling gnomish software knome: ?
<xubuntu450> can i expect any known problems there?
<knome> shouldn't be any 'combatibility' problems, though you should expect some more resource usage
<xubuntu450> That shouldn't be a problem, dual-core pentium and 4gigs of ram here :) Oh, and while i'm here, could you point me in the right direction for getting the shadow and thinner text on desktop icons like in xubuntu 12.04? anyway that can be done knome: ? thanks!
<knome> ochosi, ^
<xubuntu354> back knome:
<xubuntu354> has anyone considered posting a blog similar to OMGUbu? If not, is the only problem manpower?
<knome> omgubuntu does cover xubuntu issues as well
<knome> and http://xubuntu.org/ does have some "ligther" articles as well
<xubuntu354> oh, i see. i was just thinking about having a constant presence. Maybe connecting with the guy running xubuntu-geek blog might be worth a thought?
<Myrtti> in what sense?
<xubuntu354> in posting valuable tips& tricks and project news. the omgubuntu site seems to be scarce (though they could have a separate column, like they had for visiting debian writers)
<xubuntu354> just in making the community a bit
<xubuntu354> vibrant :) or vivrant :) i don't know what's the correct expression :)
<knome> the xubuntu website covers project news already
<knome> tips and tricks... well, we post such articles now and then as well
<xubuntu354> oh, you are doing a hell of a job, don't misunderstand me :D
<knome> if you're interested in helping, join us at #xubuntu-devel
<knome> we do accept guest writer posts in xubuntu.org
<xubuntu354> great, i'll drop by to see what's up. Now i have to cook lunch :) thanks for your responses guys, and keep up the good work!
<knome> bon appetit
<xubuntu354> thankyou :)
<elprado> salve a tutti
<elprado> sto installando per la seconda volta xubuntu
<elprado> in un net book samsung nc-10
<elprado> non riesco a risolvere un problema con la scheda wireless della atheros
<elprado> funziona tutto se collegato in lan
<elprado> ma sulla wireless no
<elprado> mi fa vedere le reti disponibili
<elprado> inserisco la password della rete
<elprado> aspetto un minuto circa
<elprado> e mi richiede la password
<elprado> ho provato anche a disattivare la password sul router ma senza successo comunque
<cfhowlett> !it|elprado,
<ubottu> elprado,: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<elprado> ops
<elprado> grazie
<xubuntu683> hello
<cfhowlett> xubuntu683, greetings
<xubuntu683> greetings from Libeznice,CZ
<xubuntu941> hello
<xubuntu941> wath is non-pae kernel?
<knome> a kernel that supports CPU's with no pae support
<xubuntu941> ok.
<xubuntu941> Brief description of your
<xubuntu941> Brief description of your
<xubuntu941> Brief description of your about cpu's with no pae support
<knome> it's usually older CPU's that do not have the pae support
<xubuntu941> what is pae?
<knome> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_Address_Extension
<knome> if you are trying to find out if your CPU supports PAE or not, why don't you rather tell us what your CPU is
<xubuntu941> What is the abbreviation {pae}
<knome> did you read what i posted? as the wikipedia link says, pae means "Physical Address Extension"
<xubuntu941> ok.tank  of you
<xubuntu941> i reading that page
<xubuntu941> by
<xubuntu037> Good day:...
<xubuntu037> just need to know what the reason is, that there is no proprietary driver for my notebook (nvidia driver) in the additional drivers option in Xubuntu. But there is in Ubuntu..? If you can provide me with an answer I will apreciate...
<ochosi> xubuntu037: generally speaking they use the same tool, so the only thing i can think of is different software-channels enabled or not updated your repository information in a while (sudo apt-get update)
<xubuntu037> what software-channels to use for the spacified driver?
<xubuntu037> any answer?
<xubuntu037> OK...
<SonikkuAmerica> xubuntu037: Hello!
<xubuntu037> Hey
<SonikkuAmerica> There's no driver included in Xubuntu, but there's one in Ubuntu proper?
<xubuntu037> Ubuntu proper is the source?
<SonikkuAmerica> Ubuntu proper is the one with Unity
<xubuntu037> aha
<xubuntu037> i was wondering why there is a driver for ubuntu but not for xubuntu.
<xubuntu037> it is the same OS..
<SonikkuAmerica> If you've run [ sudo apt-get update ] and added the partner repo, all I can think of is that maybe you don't need it for Xubuntu because it uses its own compositor while Unity uses Compiz...
<xubuntu037> its depending on compiz
<xubuntu037> tryed the update already
<xubuntu037> not working
<xubuntu037> but will try the partner repo. wher can i find the detaild adress of the partner repo?
<SonikkuAmerica> Software and Updates under the Settings Manager
<xubuntu037> ok. can find it in the settings..
<xubuntu037> so thanks a lot for answering. have a good day.
<xubuntu037> bye.
<arcadio> Hi, I have problem with my Xubuntu 12.04. I have laptop and monitor. And I need workspace 1 on laptop laptop display and workspace 2 on monitor. I tried instructions from http://www.webupd8.org/2012/11/how-to-use-multiple-monitors-in-xubuntu.html . But it does not work as I would like. Possibility to extend your display to the external monitor (s) is not possible.
<arcadio> Can you help me please?
<baizon> arcadio: have you tried arandr?
<baizon> it's a simple gui to configure multiple displays
<arcadio> No, I'm not even heard of. :) Uz about looking for something.
<Sysi> arcadio: xfwm doesn't currently support separate workspaces on different monitors afaik
<Sysi> but if you just want to not-mirror displays, aradr will do
<arcadio> Baizon Thanks, I'll try to study and to run.
<baizon> np
<arcadio> Sysi thanks for the information.
<arcadio> And one more question. Periodically during the installation of the program, sometimes less, sometimes more, I jump on me for a few seconds debconf blank window. What can I do?
<arcadio> baizon>  I install, restart pc and run aradr. It is works, but I have shadows on display and monitor.
<austinchilders> Hello! I am having trouble getting good transfer speeds over my gigabit LAN. When copying files with either Samba or NFS the file transfer maxes out at 8.5 MB/s yet when i test the network with iperf i am getting speeds of 940 Mb/s and the hard drive is not the problem because i have internal transfer speeds of ~150 MB/s on my server. Any help is appreciated, I'm running out of ideas.
<TheSheep> austinchilders: did you try to just cat /dev/zero over netcat?
<austinchilders> no i haven't
<austinchilders> i tried coping and pasting the file over NFS and Samba shares
<TheSheep> I would try that to rule out the protocol overhead
<austinchilders> It shouldn't be that slow though, it seems that people on average get at least 30MB/s transfers
<austinchilders> 8 is just terrible
<austinchilders> ok thank you
<TheSheep> well, if I wanted to know what slows it down, I would try to bypass different layers until I found which one is the slow one
<austinchilders> read tha wrong
<TheSheep> then I could start to experiment with various things in that layer to see what is actually happening
<austinchilders> i'll experiment and see what I come up with
<henry___> hi is there a keyboard shortcut for the "open terminal here" command, the one I can reach after I right-click into a folder?
<TheSheep> henry___: you can give it a key shortcut for when the menu is open already
<TheSheep> henry___: then it's two keystrokes -- open menu, select command
<TheSheep> henry___: other than that, it doesn't seem to be working
<TheSheep> with the normal gtk accelerator editing
<henry___> "menu is open already" = the context menu which I opened via rightclick?
<TheSheep> yes, or with the 'menu' key on the keyboard
<TheSheep> or any other key you can bind to that
<sergio-br2> elfy, how can i reset the xorg files?
<henry___> hm ok...
<henry___> random question: how do you people manage htop in regards to the F10 key?
<TheSheep> henry___: to do that, go to edit -> configure custom actions, and rename your action adding a _ character before the letter that you want to be the shortcut
<TheSheep> henry___: it will be underlined in the menu then
<sergio-br2> i installed nvidia 331, got problem, purge it, and now the system does not boot (it boot, but now xubuntu splash screen gets corrupted).
<henry___> adding the "_newkey" after the options for the paths or before?
<henry___> or do I need to close thunar (all folders) for thaT?
<elfy> sergio-br2: not the best channel for this - #ubuntu+1 perhaps or -devel at a push - but basically I had to rewrite /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf after purging it
<TheSheep> henry___: I renamed it to "Open _Terminal Here"
<sergio-br2> elfy, thanks
<henry___> oh, *rename*
<henry___> woops that was stupid
<henry___> thank you!
 * henry___ is away: Ich bin beschäftigt
<elfy> sergio-br2: purging nvidia that is - not lightdm
 * henry___ is back (gone 00:17:50)
<knome> henry___, please do not use public away/unaway messages. thanks
<henry___> knome, sure, will do!
<Orioa> i have a question...im getting this error (umount/mnt/multimedia/: command not found
<elfy> Orioa: space between umount and /mnt
<Orioa> i will try it ty
<Orioa> tyvm that worked
<delt> hello
<delt> what was that line again, to fix the volume notify in the upper panel?
<delt> or i think there was also a package you could install...
<delt> (i'm on ubuntu-studio now)
<elfy> it should be in saucy-updates - you might need to enable that repo
<delt> oh..... it just auto updated :3
<delt> oh.... that stupid lid thing
<delt> what was the file i needed to edit for that?
<brainwash> delt: bug 1222021
<ubottu> bug 1222021 in xfce4-power-manager (Ubuntu) "xfce4-power-manager does not inhibit systemd from handling buttons and lid events" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1222021
<delt> what was the file i needed to edit to manually override that.... somewhere in /etc/lightdm/something..?
<delt> AH /etc/systemd/logind.conf that's the file i was looking for
<delt> if i change the HandleLidSwitch to ignore in /etc/systemd/logind.conf , on subsequent logins i get two "program error" boxes
<delt> this happens both on xubuntu and ubuntu-studio
<delt> took a screenshot: http://www.deimos.ca/miscjunk/ubuntustudio-2errors.png
<delt> oh, now after rebooting i just get one error box, not 2
<brainwash> delt: posting a screenshot of these error dialogs does not help at all, did you actually press the "Report problem..." button?
<brainwash> delt: your initial issue can be solved by installing the patched xfce4-power-manager package from the PPA mentioned in the linked bug report
<delt> brainwash: thanks for the help
<delt> Adding the PPA at https://launchpad.net/~noskcaj/+archive/power-manager-systemd should fix this. It uses the patches from openSUSE. It's still a work in progress as the current patches break autoreconf
<delt> this one?
<brainwash> yes
<delt> ok, added the ppa, ran "apt-get install xfce4-power-manager" ... that should do it?
<brainwash> + relog
<brainwash> or manual restart of xfce4-power-manager
<delt> oh.... apt-get update just before grabbing xfce4-power-manager
<delt> killall -HUP?
<brainwash> right, you need to update the package lists before
<delt> or just kill it
<brainwash> just kill and start it again
<delt> there's 2, i don't know if this comes from the install script: user      1439  0.0  0.4 362536  9508 ?        Ssl  17:07   0:00 xfce4-power-manager --restart --sm-client-id 2b0298fbd-66d1-4a30-b835-860ccb1bba31
<delt> it restarted itself when i killed both
<brainwash> or try xfce4-power-managar --restart
<delt> user      1493  0.0  0.1  20944  3292 ?        Ss   17:07   0:00 xfce4-power-manager
<delt> ah, the settings applet said it wasn't running and asked me if i want to run it
<delt> yay, works :D
<brainwash> great :)
<delt> is there a way to get the default xfce menu with all the settings modules instead of just the windowz-ish control panel thing?
<David-A> delt: can you chose between "xfce session" and "xubuntu session" before login? in that case, try "xfce session". (disclaimer: it may not solve your problem)
<brainwash> delt: you can open the app menu properties (right-click on the panel item) and choose another menu file, try /etc/xdg/menus/xfce-applications.menu
<delt> ah, thanks
<delt> now what was the file i needed to edit to enable X11 listening on tcp....?
<delt> there was /etc/X11/xinit/xserverrc .....
<delt> but i had to add the option to another file somewhere....
<delt> ah got it
<delt> David-A: not that i can see.... you mean at the login screen?
<brainwash> you meant lightdm.conf?
<delt> yeah found it from my irc logs =)
<delt> what's the package name(s) if i want to install all of kde?
<pRookie> Hello, sorry for interruption, but I'm looking for solution of hanging shut down in Xubuntu.
<delt> searching the repo just gives me each app individually
<brainwash> delt: try "kubuntu-desktop"
<delt> ah thanks
<brainwash> this meta-package will pull many KDE packages, but not all
<delt> all those needed for a working kde desktop?
<brainwash> kubuntu-desktop should fit your needs
<brainwash> but it also installs the kubuntu boot splash screen
<brainwash> and maybe other "useless" stuff
<delt> doesn't interfere with my normal system?
<brainwash> it shouldn't, it only bloats it a bit
<delt> bloats in what way?
<brainwash> it requires disk space
<delt> ah ok
<brainwash> and adds new app menu entries
<delt> about 200mb download, 600mb disk space used
<delt> not so bad
<brainwash> so setting up a virtual machine or testing KDE/Kubuntu in live mode might be the better option
<delt> oh btw is there an e-mail indicator for the xfce panel?
<brainwash> if you don't want to mess with your system
<brainwash> there is
<brainwash> xfce4-mailwatch-plugin
<delt> argh, the other install is blocking apt-get
<brainwash> starting with Xubuntu 14.04 the normal email/messaging indicator will return
<brainwash> the mailwatch-plugin is a panel plugin which you need to add manually to the panel
<delt> oh btw, when it comes out, to update do i need to install/update from a dvd again, or updating packages will be enough?
<brainwash> upgrading from 13.10 to 14.04 will be possible
<delt> without having to run the install from a cd/dvd?
<brainwash> yes
<delt> was just wondering
<delt> 75% downloading kde....
<delt> <--- dsl
<kRush> I think I never had a clean dist-upgrade
<kRush> no idea whom that works for
<brainwash> my current system is running 13.10 right now, and I started with 11.04
<brainwash> but you are right, if you customize your system and tend to add many PPAs, then your are likely to encounter problems during the upgrade process
<kRush> how much fiddling was involved?
<kRush> I don't even use ppas
<delt> what's "many" ppa's?
<brainwash> not much actually, because I use a minimal setup and know how to deal with most errors
<brainwash> delt: well, even 1 PPA can cause trouble
<delt> i want to have kde because there's lots of kde apps that i use actually, and i didn't feel like chasing after all of them one by one
<delt> ah, then i should remove them after i dl'd whatever i want, right?
<brainwash> so it's best if you restore all packages to the official ones before upgrading
<delt> there's cinelerra that wasn't in the official packages
<brainwash> no, by removing the PPA you won't get any upgrades from that PPA
<brainwash> so while using your system it really does not matter
<brainwash> only when consider upgrading to next release (13.10 -> 14.04)
<delt> uh... why does the kde install update my boot loader?
<brainwash> it's safer to revert the packages to the official state and re-enable the PPAs afterwards
<delt> ....twice?
<brainwash> twice?
<delt> oh, kde install updated grub. twice.
<delt> that mail checker will honor /var/spool/mail right?
<brainwash> I guess no
<delt> :(
<delt> is there another mail checker i can use then :3
<brainwash> you can use the generic monitor panel plugin, it can run a script periodically and display the output
<brainwash> sadly no icon support
<brainwash> or interaction via menu
<kRush> you run xubuntu with kde? oO
<delt> haha, the boot entry for ubuntu studio got changed to kubuntu :D
<delt> still boots fine tho
<brainwash> ah, right
<delt> just out of curiosity,... how do i change it back -)
<brainwash> can be changed though
<delt> in /boot/somewhere i guess..?
<brainwash> I would need to google that
<brainwash> I assume /etc/grub.d
<delt> (i've been using slackware for over a decade so gimme a break :D :D )
<brainwash> so why the "downgrade" to Ubuntu?
<brainwash> isn't slackware awesome?
<delt> yeah, i still run it on my other machine and on the server
<fibz_> slak is too much work
<delt> but once it works, it works for good
<fibz_> yup
<delt> yeah got this new laptop and i thought i'd try some other linux distro's
<delt> ubuntu studio seems to be my #1 choice so far.
<brainwash> delt: it's /etc/default/grub.d/50_kubuntu.cfg
<fibz_> studio is great. i love it. starting to want more compiz effects, but its a great XP replacement
<brainwash> remove that file and run "sudo update-grub"
<delt> chmod -x that file && update-grub, right?
<brainwash> this was also 1 reason why your grub config got updated during the installation of KDE/kubuntu
<brainwash> -x might do it
<brainwash> or rm/mv
<delt> default/grub.d contains 2 files, one for ubu studio and one for kubu
<brainwash> yes, so the kubuntu one apparently has higher priority
<fibz_> you probably have more than one greeter as well (kvm and lightdm)
<delt> because of alphabetical order i would guess
<delt> it stays with lightdm
<fibz_> kvm likely installed
<brainwash> did the boot splash change?
<delt> no such command
<delt> nope
<brainwash> ok
<xubuntu930> Hi, I'm a complete newbie to Linux, using 12.04. I'm struggling to run .sh scripts over ssh using chmod +x - nothing seems to happen when I type sudo chmod +x mine_litecoins.sh. Each line of the script works individually, but nothing seems to happen from the script (e.g. even directory doesn't change in terminal)
<delt> xubuntu930: you usually run chmod +x once, to make it executable.
<delt> then you can just type ./script-name
<delt> another way without having to chmod the files is to specify "sh scriptname"
<xubuntu930> oh, I see. that one changes the properties of the file via terminal. thankyou
<delt> but then make sure it's indeed a shell script
<xubuntu930> file is .sh
<delt> ok, what's it supposed to do?
<xubuntu930> is that enough?
<delt> type "file mine_litecoins.sh" (hint: you can use TAB to auto-complete filenames)
<xubuntu930> it is 5 or 6 lines to set up GPUs and start cgminer
<pRookie> Does the file starts with #! bash_something?
<delt> the "file" command will try to examine the file and tell you what kind of file it is, regardless of filename
<xubuntu930> yep #!/bin/sh
<brainwash> crypto coin mining =S
<delt> #!/some/command at the start of a script means it gets executed using /some/command
<delt> in this case, /bin/sh which is the default unix shell
<delt> on most linux systems, it's just a symlink to bash
<delt> which is a more powerful shell but fully backwards compat with the original sh
<pRookie> How can I see shutdown log and check which process is hanging my shutdown procedure?
<delt> /var/log/messages?
<pRookie> /var/log is OK, but no messages file.
<brainwash> try syslog instead
<brainwash> /var/log/syslog
<xubuntu930> ok ! I just tried it and that worked beautifully. Thanks
<pRookie> I would make a good party if I know to read those logs. :)
<pRookie> When I jit Escape during shutdown I see some messages ... but it does not said precisely what process is the problem.
<pRookie> no jit ... hit
<xubuntu256> I have an old inspiron 1200 with a dell 1350 wireless card how do I setup the internet with this?
<fibz_> pRookie,  check out /var/log/syslog file /var/log/dmesg
<xubuntu256> thank you
<fibz_> xubuntu256,  we need to know what kind of wireless chipset you are using. go to app luancher ("start") -> terminal emulator -> type: lspci
<pero> so, is there any way i can set chromium as my default browser and have it stick or what
<fibz_> what do you see for networking?
<fibz_> pero launcher -> settings -> settings manager -> default applications   should be the ticket. otherwise one of your browsers is set to check if it is default, and set itself as default if its not
#xubuntu 2014-01-09
<pero> fibz_: tried that but it resets on reboot and some apps dont recognize it (hexchat for one)
<fibz_> check your logs and make sure its shutting down properly. and not spitting out errors
<pRookie> I was looking "dmesg", "kern.log", "syslog", ... but it's so complicated and hardware oriented stuff.
<fibz_> see errors?
<pero> fibz_: which logs?
<fibz_> syslog and dmesg
<pRookie> I found the following statement on one forum: " Seriously. It's not physically possible for linux to record a log after the "Unmounting local filesystems" message."
<pRookie> Is this true?
<pRookie> Both logs.
<knome> pretty sure, because no there is no access to the filesystems
<pRookie> I tried Xubuntu on another laptop (IBM Thinkpad) and shutdown works fine. On mine HP Compaq nx7300 it stucks so I have to press the power every time to shut it down.
<pRookie> When I press Escape during shutdown I see one message line with status [Failed]. I hoped that I can see it in some logs and examine it further.
<pRookie> I'll make shutdown now and take the log with my camera ... it's the safest method I can think off. :)
<pRookie> Thanks fibz_ and knome for help.
<pero> fibz_: nothing sticks out
<pero> has anyone else successfully set chromium as their default browser and had that survive a reboot?
<fibz_> last time i used chrome, it set it's self as deafult and i had to go in and change it back to firefox
<pero> i've also set it as default from within
<fibz_> only times i've had problems like this was because i was running ext2 and ubuntu doesnt seem to shut down cleanly when run from ext2
<pero> i also cant get it to refer magnet links to transmission
<pero> im using ext4
<fibz_> point being, problem was that is wasnt shutting down properly and changes werent being saved across reboots.
<pero> it shuts down ok
<fibz_> if theres nothing in the logs, then i don't know where to troubleshoot from here, sorry
<pero> no worries, fibz_
<fibz_> i cant even install chrome. keeps telling me "wrong architecture"
<fibz_> tried i386 and a64
<fibz_> downloaded both twice
<pero> chromium not chrome
<pero> apt-get install chromium-browser
<fibz_> this whole time i thought we were talking chrome
<fibz_> when chromium is default on my system, it's listed as "Debian Sensible Browser" in default applications
<pero> fibz_: i have an option for that, firefox and chromium; hexchat opens links in firefox no matter what i set it to
<delt> here's a good one: how do i remap the windowz-logo key to alt_L? xmodmap seems to "half work" for this task.....
<delt> i mean, it works with, say, the Z key... why not with the winlogo key?
<delt> ie. xev reports it as alt, but winlogo+f4 for example, doesn't close current window
<kRush> pero, try https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xfce#xdg-open_integration_.28Preferred_Applications.29
<fibz_> windows key is mapped as Super or Super_R and Super_L
<delt> cd /usr/bin && ln -sf chromium firefox .....?
<delt> just an idea =)
<pero> kRush: xdg-open is working correctly
<delt> fibz_: yeah, this xmodmap thing is weird :/
<fibz_> for help with hexchat there is also #hechat
<fibz_> #hexchat
<delt> fibz: this xmodmap entry look good to you?
<delt> keycode 133 = Alt_L Alt_L Alt_L Alt_L Alt_L Alt_L
<delt> someone on #xfce mentioned something about first unmapping what was already on the key before remapping it..... any idea what he might mean?
<fibz_> yeah, if i have Super_L mapped to app launcher, i cant use Super_L as a shortcut for anything else as Super_L app launcher mapping takes precedence
<elfy> pero: try manually editing the hexchat urlhandlers.conf file - after you've closed hexchat
<pero> elfy: dont have such a file...
<elfy> aaah ok - maybe I've got one because I was having trouble getting url's to open properly so did one
<elfy> ages past since I did it - most of my hexchat configs are backed up xchat ones
<delt> fibz_: yeah, but i remapped the keycode to alt_L and still it doesn't work
<pero> can you msg me the contnts?
<elfy> mine is for firefox
<fibz_> delt, alt_L is likely bound somewhere. check settings editor
<pero> im curious about the syntax
<delt> yeah, i want the windows key to be a complete alias of alt_L
<pero> should be easy to change the reference to chromium, no?
<delt> fibz_: but like i mentioned, alt+f4 closes a window, winkey+f4 does not
<elfy> guess so - in menu Settings - URL HAndler - give new name then command I've got is    !firefox -a firefox -remote 'openURL(%s,new-tab)'
<elfy> pero: ^^
<delt> even though xev reports winkey as alt
<elfy> xev reports winkey as Super_L here
<delt> yeah i remapped it
<delt> or attempted to
<elfy> oic - half asleep - not reading pages of backlog ;)
<delt> elfy: this xmodmap entry look good to you?
<delt> keycode 133 = Alt_L Alt_L Alt_L Alt_L Alt_L Alt_L
<elfy> delt: it's years since I needed to do anything like that - I really can't remember
<delt> heh, i tried a dummy mapping in the keyboard prefs - xfce sees straight through it. Maps as Super_L + whatever key
<pero> elfy: yeah, tht doens't make any sense to me unfortunately
<delt> uh... <super> + whatever key
<fibz_> delt, your keyboard mapping could be different. have you verified the keycode for your windows key?
<elfy> pero: have you found the url handler thing in settings?
<delt> fibz_: yeah, that's how i figured out it was keycode 133
<pero> yeah, i glanced over it in itially but now i see there is a URL Handlers option in Settings
<pero> no clue what to do next
<elfy> pero: http://imagebin.org/285787
<delt> fibz_: plus xev says exactly the same thing, except with the windows key, this line is present:     XKeysymToKeycode returns keycode: 64
<delt> 64 being the keyocode of alt_L
<pero> elfy: i want chromium...
<elfy> pero: not sure what the command is for chromium - chromium-browser I think - try it in a terminal
<pero> i've changed what was there initially - which was different than what you have - to chromium but no luck
<fibz_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/137172/how-to-remap-superleft-key-to-control-key
<elfy> pero: I thought it's chromium-browser
<fibz_> supposedly thats it
<delt> on a desktop keyboard i usually just rip this key out
<fibz_> manual rewire?  :)
<delt> i got it
<delt> I GOT IT!!!!
<delt> just had to remove the key from the "mod4" uh... list, or what appears to be =)
<fibz_> there we go
<elfy> oops - read that - meant to tell you - sorry
<delt> anyway now my windowz key is a perfect alias of the alt_L key!!
<xubuntu528> Hello - I recently installed Xubuntu on my Dell Dimension 2400 PC
<xubuntu528> I am having issues with flash content - Some videos are displaying improperly (purple and green colors, distorted video)
<crazyontech1> guys, just learned about this channel. Anyway, installed Xubuntu 12.04 64-bit on my desktop (kernel at 3.2.0.58), and have been getting random but regular system freezes (mouse, keyboard, display not responding at all). Sometimes temporarily, sometimes permanently hangs the OS. anyone encountered this and found a solution? thanks.
<crazyontech1> anyone?
<kRush> can you still vtswitch when that happens?
<crazyontech> hi, when it is in the freeze state, i cannot do anything.
<crazyontech> sometimes, it's temporary and i can go back to work
<crazyontech> on rare occasions, it permanently freezes and i would need to power off/on my system
<crazyontech> i realize it could be a lot of factors though
<crazyontech> just checking if anyone's encountered this and probably could point me somewhere
<delt> uh.... wut... there's no SKYPE in the official packages?
<delt> could someone recommend a good skype client?
<Unit193> delt: There is only Skype.
<Unit193> !info skype partner
<ubottu> skype (source: skype): client for Skype VOIP and instant messaging service. In component main, is extra. Version 4.2.0.11-0ubuntu0.12.04.2 (partner), package size 15 kB, installed size 61 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<Unit193> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<delt> :( .... *sigh* ok, thanks for the help guys
<bingo> Hello. The task-bar is not showing an icon for an active VPN connection. How can i fix this? Thank you
<bingo> the icon would be a lock, i believe
<Traumfabrik_> Good morning
<Traumfabrik_> i am new to linux, wanted to install something and get this error
<Traumfabrik_> error while loading shared libraries: libudev.so.0: cannot open shared object file: no such file or directory
<Traumfabrik_> google does not help, does anybody know what to do ?
<fibz_> sounds like a bad installer
<fibz_> either the ISO file got corrupter or the install medium is in bad shape
<well_laid_lawn> sounds like it isn't an app from the package manager
<Traumfabrik_> i used windows and mac os and totally out of my depth here
<Traumfabrik_> how can i fix it ?
<fibz_> read it wrong. though he was installing. probably need to enable software sources
<Traumfabrik_> i am sure you  are perfectly clear to someone that is competent
<fibz_> are you installing an app in the market?
<Traumfabrik_> no, i was trying to install a mining program, and then with a command check if my cards are correctly seen i guess
<fibz_> cgminer?
<Traumfabrik_> yes
<Traumfabrik_> the command is ./cgminer -n
<Traumfabrik_> used terminal for the first time a couple of hours ago and did not know what ssh was, to give you an idea :)
<Traumfabrik_> is there a simple way to fix it ?
<well_laid_lawn> the probably needs a newer or older version of udev
<Traumfabrik_> what is udev ?
<fibz_> there was some one in here working on this earlier
<well_laid_lawn> did you check the dependancies for it ?
<Traumfabrik_> tell me how to do it and i will
<well_laid_lawn> where did you get the app from ?
<well_laid_lawn> check the dependancies there
<Traumfabrik_> hm i downloaded it
<Traumfabrik_> directly from the website
<Traumfabrik_> iwithsome wget command or something
<well_laid_lawn> what's the url ?
<fibz_> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Gw7YPYgMgNNU42skibULbJJUx_suP_CpjSEdSi8_z9U/edit?pli=1
<Traumfabrik_> http://ck.kolivas.org/apps/cgminer/3.7/
<fibz_> thats where most people are comming in from it seems
<Traumfabrik_> i use the 3.7.2
<Traumfabrik_> yes i looked at that too but chose the last version
<well_laid_lawn> do you have a 64bit install or 32bit?
<Traumfabrik_> 64
<fibz_> there is a #cgminer channel
<fibz_> i've never used it
<Traumfabrik_> i will try, i am just totally lost and want to get it working :(
<fibz_> i read that guide and lost interest  :P
<well_laid_lawn> what has happened is the app was built needing a certain version of udev, you have a different version
<Traumfabrik_> so, should i just switch back to an older version of the app ?
<well_laid_lawn> you could try that
<well_laid_lawn> which xubuntu version are you using?
<fibz_> that guide recommends 2.9.5
<Traumfabrik_> ok i will , any other suggestion, btw thank yo very much :)
<Traumfabrik_> if you need poker advice ^^
<Traumfabrik_> this ssh thing is really neat :)
<fibz_> :)
<Traumfabrik_> error while loading shared libraries: libudev.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Traumfabrik_> same thing
<Traumfabrik_> with the version 2.9.5 recommended
<well_laid_lawn> that's one of the main problems of downloading prebuilt binaries on linux
<well_laid_lawn> if you could get the source code and build it that would fix it
<fibz_> ^
<well_laid_lawn> try in #cgminer
<Traumfabrik_> nobody answering there
<Traumfabrik_> i found something on the page
<Traumfabrik_> maybe this helps
<Traumfabrik_> BUILDING CGMINER FOR YOURSELF  DEPENDENCIES: Mandatory: 	pkg-config		http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/pkg-config 	libtool			http://www.gnu.org/software/libtool/ Optional: 	curl dev library 	http://curl.haxx.se/libcurl/ 	(libcurl4-openssl-dev - Must tell configure --disable-libcurl otherwise 	it will attempt to compile it in)  	curses dev library 	(libncurses5-dev or libpdcurses on WIN32 for text user interface)  	libude
<Traumfabrik_> does that makes things clearer in any way ?
<well_laid_lawn> no
<Traumfabrik_> there is this mandatory lib thing
<Traumfabrik_> libtool
<Traumfabrik_> maybe installing that would solve it ß
<well_laid_lawn> that's for building it
<well_laid_lawn> nothing to do with libudev versions
<well_laid_lawn> grab the source and build it to see
<Traumfabrik_> where can i get the source code ?
<well_laid_lawn> where did you get the info on building it ?
<Traumfabrik_> direclty on the site
<Traumfabrik_> http://ck.kolivas.org/apps/cgminer/
<well_laid_lawn> should mention the source for the source there
<well_laid_lawn> or have a look at the topic in #cgminer
<well_laid_lawn> that page mentions a git tree
<Traumfabrik_> https://github.com/ckolivas/cgminer
<well_laid_lawn> there you go
<well_laid_lawn> !git
<ubottu> git is a distributed revision control/software code management project created by Linus Torvalds. For more information, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Git_(software)
<well_laid_lawn> you use git kinda like wget
<Traumfabrik_> by mindlessly copying it from a page and crossing my fingers ? ^^
<well_laid_lawn> no
<well_laid_lawn> there should be a readme on the git page
<Traumfabrik_> yes
<Traumfabrik_> found it
<Traumfabrik_>  :)
<Traumfabrik_> If building from git: 	autoconf 	automake
<Guest9846> redgrass83
<bingo> the pn lock icon for the taskbar is gone, can i get it back?
<bingo> vpn*
<xubuntu921> hi guys, I'm in desperate need of help. btc donation to someone who is kind enough to help
<elfy> !ask ! xubuntu921
<cfhowlett> !details
<ubottu> elfy: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<elfy> ha - failbot
<xubuntu921> hi guys I'm running Xubuntu and I'm trying to install drivers for 6X R9 280x GPUs
<xubuntu921> I'm having trouble
<xubuntu921> is anyone able to help me with this?
<ochosi> well for even trying you'd have to describe your problem...
<xubuntu921> Ok, well first of all I have the .run file but I can't seem to execute it
<xubuntu921> once I have downloaded the driver file, how am I to execute it?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu921, the site you downloaded from should provide a READ ME or instructions for installation
<well_laid_lawn> try   sh ./.run
<well_laid_lawn> it's probably a ./run file though
<aurum> Hi, I just installed Xubuntu 12.04 from unetbootin usb drive. All I get is a blue screen with xubuntu, lake & bird and no login box. How can I fix this? TIA
<aurum> P.S., this is my first exposure to linux.
<aurum> Hi, I just installed Xubuntu 12.04 from unetbootin usb drive. All I get is a blue screen with xubuntu, lake & bird and no login box.  How can I fix this?  P.S., this is my first exposure to linux. TIA
<holstein> aurum: if its your first exposure, i would try something more "stock".. burn a cd, and try it without unetbootin.. try installing it in virtualbox in windows or OSX
<holstein> aurum: you would be having an issue with the iso you downloaded having a bad sum.. could be usb issues, or something with graphics
<Sysi> unetbootin is pretty much stock
<Sysi> if installation was succesfull stick should be okay, but of course it's worth trying to remake the stick and reinstall
<holstein> still.. the iso is not created to boot on unetbootin.. and it can be problematic. could be a bad stick.. i usually just fresh format before making unetbootin sticks
<Sysi> or you could try 13.10
<Sysi> 12.04 should work fine with unetbootin, I think 13.10 has problems
<holstein> i dont think the issue is with unet either.. but, first time out, that could be something that was implemented improperly
<ack_> Does anyone know about event sounds in xfce 12.04?
<aurum> Hi, I just installed Xubuntu 12.04 from unetbootin usb drive. All I get is a blue screen with xubuntu, lake & bird and no login box.  How can I fix this?  P.S., this is my first exposure to linux. TIA
<aurum> Hi, I just installed Xubuntu 12.04 from unetbootin usb drive. All I get is a blue screen with xubuntu, lake & bird and no login box.  How can I fix this?  P.S., this is my first exposure to linux. TIA
<elfy> aurum: this is the logs from earlier - see 15:21 http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/01/09/%23xubuntu.html#t15:21
<aurum> Thx elfy. It was a new Kingston 8 GB usb drive with a fresh FAT32 format. I let Unetbootin download the iso so I'll try again using 12.04 iso from xubuntu.com
<jarnos> aurum, did you get help already for 16:17(UTC) message?
<aurum> jarnos, yes. It appears Unetbootin loaded the wrong 12.04 iso. I DLed 12.04.03 from Xubunto.org and I'm now almost done installing solo on my 30 GB SSD. This thing looks great! Who needs microsoft?
<Orioa> can anyone tell me how to change log in background..i tried editing the greeter also tride to change it using ubntu tweak nothing seems to work
<xubuntu495> hi
<xubuntu495> anyone here ? Got a problem installing a Lexmark X2670
<xubuntu495> any help will be apreciated
<holstein> !printing
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<xubuntu495> I have Xubuntu 13.10
<holstein> could be that it doesnt support linux.. have you tried setting it up in the GUI?
<xubuntu495> the GUI does not work
<holstein> xubuntu495: the printer GUI doesnt start?
<xubuntu495> it starts , but got error
<xubuntu495> and managed to manually put te drivers
<xubuntu495> the
<holstein> xubuntu495: share anything you feel might be relevant or helpful, like what *exactly* you have done and how.. and where you "put the drivers"
<xubuntu495> and from the System - Printers - Add
<holstein> more importantly, where you got them from
<xubuntu495> from the lexmark official page
<holstein> xubuntu495: do they offer support?
<xubuntu495> the drivers is with problem I got to make some modifications to the control from the deb file
<xubuntu495> when I used dpkg -i  the deb file, but a space in control and I edited that
<xubuntu495> but after that, the driver installed
<xubuntu495> when I installed in the Printers, I got a cups error
<xubuntu495> and a problem with a file permission
<holstein> xubuntu495: what errors?
<holstein> xubuntu495: what file?
<xubuntu495> the /usr /local/lemark/lxk08/bin/printdriver
<xubuntu495> insecure premission
<xubuntu495> i did it to root privileges
<xubuntu495> and chmod 755 to it ... nothing
<holstein> xubuntu495: what do the directions say to do?
<xubuntu495> what directions ?
<holstein> xubuntu495: that came with the package from the manufacturer
<xubuntu495> none ..
<xubuntu495> The printer gives this : Idle - File "/usr/local/lexmark/lxk08/bin/printdriver" has insecure permissions (0100775/uid=0/gid=1)
<holstein> xubuntu495: look and see if there are any instructions where you got the file from.. otherwise, let them know its broken.. could be, it has dependencies or needs an older kernel
<ack_> Does anyone know how to set event sounds in 12.04?
<xubuntu495> it can be ... only for 12.04 ? And not for 13.10 ?
<holstein> xubuntu495: it can be whatever they make it for
<holstein> xubuntu495: could be for something more like 10.04
<xubuntu495> yes ... that is supported for
<xubuntu495> from the driver page is stated :
<holstein> xubuntu495: then, i wouldnt expect a 10.04 driver to work with 13.10
<xubuntu495> Operating Systems:  Ubuntu 9.04, Ubuntu 9.10, Ubuntu 10.04, Ubuntu 10.10, Debian 6.0, Debian GNU/Linux 4.0, Debian GNU/Linux 5.0, Ubuntu 8.04 LTS
<xubuntu495> :(
<holstein> xubuntu495: there you go.. thats what they support, officially
<xubuntu495> so no luck with that ?
<holstein> xubuntu495: luck is not relevant. its not made for the operating system you are using
<xubuntu495> I can not do anything to make it work ? ..
<xubuntu495> damn
<xubuntu495> thanks for the info ...
<holstein> xubuntu495: you likely wont be able to use that package on another operating system
<holstein> xubuntu495: that doest mean you cant support the printer
<xubuntu495> ?
<holstein> xubuntu495: it means, purge the package that is not intended for the OS you are using
<xubuntu495> but they did not give another deb package ..
<holstein> xubuntu495: then, you can ask support for support for the operatin system you are using, or just try and set it up on your own
<holstein> xubuntu495: what i usually do, is try some printer drivers that are close to the same model
<xubuntu495> but are for 13.10
<ack_> Can 12.04 do event sounds?
<holstein> ack_: yes
<holstein> ack_: nothing about 12.04 is preventing that
<holstein> ack_: do you have audio working? in general?
<ack_> holstein, yes
<xubuntu495> I see ... But if I use Xubuntu 10.10 I will have problems with my Mobile Internet ... that is not supporte ..
<holstein> xubuntu495: im not suggesting 10.10
<holstein> xubuntu495: 10.10 is EOL
<xubuntu495> yeap
<holstein> xubuntu495: im suggesting.. specifically.. remove the pacakge you installed which is not approprate for the operating system you are suing
<holstein> using*
<holstein> xubuntu495: then, open the GUI and try a few drivers for models that are close to the same
<xubuntu495> ... and ?
<xubuntu495> and supported
<xubuntu495> from the Xubuntu library
<holstein> xubuntu495: they will be listed there..
<xubuntu495> database
<ack_> I want to disable event sounds
<xubuntu495> I see ...
<xubuntu495> I will try and give it a try this way ... maybe I will have luck
<xubuntu495> Otherwise ... I will need a new printer :)
<xubuntu495> with support for 13.10
<xubuntu495> thank you for your help !
<holstein> ack_: are you talking about a system beep? or actual sounds from the audio device?
<ack_> When clicking and opening files or start applications....
<holstein> ack_: i dont get those.. so, what are you referring to? are you using stock xubuntu?
<ack_> holstein, no someone put them in...
<holstein> ack_: who? and how?
<ack_> The tech. guy here at the office.  The sounds are annoying.
<ack_> Every click of the mouse plays a different music sample.
<holstein> ack_: those could be setup in a way that you are not able to turn them off
<holstein> ack_: why not ask "the tech guy" if this is not your system?
<ack_> holstein, he showed me and I forget how to do it.  It is another person that wonders how I got rid of them!
<holstein> should be something like "System -> Administration -> Sounds"
<ack_> holstein, she wants me to do the same to her desktop as mine is.
<holstein> could be much more comples
<holstein> complex*
<ack_> holstein, ahh.  I go to system but don't see administration.
<holstein> ack_: you really need to ask the person who set it up
<ack_> holstein, yes.  thanks...
<holstein> ack_: i mean, you know there are settings, if you have already set them, so you dont need to ask if xubuntu has those settings
<ack_> holstein, have a nice day!
<holstein> ack_: those can really be implemented in different ways..
<simplisity> xubuntu is my new favorite desktop. very sad it too me so long to discover it
<simplisity> will there be an ability to smoothly upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04, or should i do a clean install when it comes out?
<holstein> simplisity: yes.. you will be able to upgade 13.10 to 14.04.. and most would suggest, and i prefer, a fresh install
<simplisity> holstein, ok thanks. i suppose i can RTFM on how to preserve my panel/desktop settings?
<simplisity> i cant believe my avg CPU has been about 4% now, when before on 12.04 Unity, it was usually around 25%
<simplisity> also loving the XFCE PulseAudio audio config GUI app. much superior
<sergio-br2> simplisity, average temperature in xubuntu is less, here, than in ubuntu :)
<sergio-br2> xubuntu: 41~43 ºC
<holstein> simplisity: the upgrade should preserve most settings.. the settings will be in your user /home
<David-A> simplisity: personal settings is in so called dot-files in your home directory. they should be kept automatically when you do an upgrade. if you do a fresh install, just make sure you keep you home directory somehow (having a separate partition, or a backup, or manual partitioning during install)
<sergio-br2> ubuntu: 46~50 ºC
<simplisity> David-A, i usually just copy over the dotfiles that I need. i wasnt sure if copying over all of them might cause problems in the upgrade
<simplisity> i tried ubuntu+xfce4, ubuntu+xubuntu-desktop, mint-xfce, and xubuntu... i didnt think the different between all those options would be so big, but there definitely is a huge difference
<holstein> xubuntu *is* ubuntu with xfce4.. there are some customizations that make it specialized
<sergio-br2> simplisity, in cpu % ?
<simplisity> cpu, stability, and ui/ux
<sergio-br2> yeah, in ubuntu compiz and xorg is the top cpu usage in top command
<simplisity> ubuntu+xfce4 just looked really bad to me. ubuntu+xubuntu_desktop was a major CPU hog and crashed a lot.  mint-xfce was very unstable for me.  xubuntu just seems to work perfectly
<sergio-br2> try xubuntu 14.04, it's going better
<simplisity> yeah im excited about it
<sergio-br2> some annoying bugs are fixed
<holstein> simplisity: xubuntu *is* ubuntu with the xubuntu-desktop metapackage.. it would be more likely you tried different versions.. like 12.04 ubuntu with xfce vs 13.10 xubuntu on your hardware
<simplisity> yes i did try different versions so that is possible
<simplisity> but, i can say that a fresh install of mint-xfce latest was disastrous
<simplisity> heh
<simplisity> i wanted so much for it to work
<holstein> let them know.. last time i checked, it worked as expected.. could be something to do with that particular version which might be based on the version of ubuntu you are having issues with
<simplisity> i was planning on filing some tickets... my understanding was that they are under-resourced so they are now basing mint-xfce on debian and no longer on ubuntu.. not sure, but if that is true maybe it could explain the poor hardware support i was seeing?
#xubuntu 2014-01-10
<holstein> simplisity: there is a mint deban edition and one based on ubuntu.. i dont konw which you tried
<simplisity> holstein, just the latest Mint Petra XFCE... i just read on the forums that all xfce editions are now based on debian
<simplisity> anyhow, i still like Mint-Cinnamon a lot... just not so much luck with the xfce
<holstein> simplisity: they have support channels
<holstein> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<holstein> otherwise, we can go to the ot channel.. i see nothing above that makes me think anything is relatd to an issue with any specific distro.. more likely kernel support for your device
<simplisity> ok yeah that could be true
<aurum> I installed Xubuntu 12.04.03 and it said to reboot. I rebooted and all I get is a purple screen with a white ubuntu and 5 orange dots. No mouse pointer or response from the keyboard. I selected log me in automatically.
<holstein> !tty | aurum this is what i would try
<ubottu> aurum this is what i would try: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<aurum> Nothing, I tried, ctrl + alt + F1 + add F6 and also ctrl+alt+F1 then ctrl+alt+F6. Also, ctrl+alt+F1 then F2 then F3 the F4 then F5 then F6. I also tried "!tty |". Ok so you now know it's the first time I tried Linux :-)
<holstein> !nomodeset | aurum
<ubottu> aurum: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<holstein> aurum: did you get to a live desktop from the installer?
<aurum> I installed from a usb drive using Unetbootin. I had a desktop somewhere along the line. BTW, I have 5 video cards plugged in, maybe I should unplug 4 of them.
<aurum> Do I type? explanation mark nomodeset space pipe
<holstein> aurum: no.. nomodeset is an option you can run
<holstein> aurum: i would consider simplyfiying your configuration for a while
<aurum> Ok, I'll disconnect 4 cards. Back in a sec
<aurum> Just like magic!!! Now I've got a desktop with just one video card :-)  Now to see if I can install AMD drivers.
<holstein> !amd | aurum
<holstein> !ati | aurum
<ubottu> aurum: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Noskcaj> holstein, We should  get that factoid updated, since ati as a brand has been gone for 4 years
<aurum> It wants to install updates but it says it failed to load package. I tried firefox put cannot get any web page. It looks like my wired connection to my ethernet is right.
<holstein> aurum: what are you trying to do?
<aurum> The desktop popped up Update Manager with 216 updates (231.6 MB) it wants to install.
<aurum> I looked for the linux pc from my win7 pcs and they do not see it???
<holstein> aurum: ok.. do you want to update the system?
<holstein> aurum: see what?
<Noskcaj> aurum, windows can't see normal linux partitions, but linux can see window
<aurum> I thought it was needed. I do need to  DL a driver: http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop/previous/detail?os=Linux%20x86_64&rev=12.8
<holstein> aurum: for what?
<aurum> Does x86_64 signify an Intel CPU?
<aurum> Or just 8086 architecture
<aurum> Catalyst 12.8 drivers for my Radeon HD 5970 video cards.
<Noskcaj> aurum, If the cpu is made by intel, it's intel. x86_64 means it's for 64-bit linux
<GridCube> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86-64
<GridCube> x86-64 (also known as x64, x86_64 and amd64) is the 64-bit version of the x86 instruction set.
<holstein> but the driver is in the repos as well.. you dont need to download it from the site
<holstein> aurum: i suggest closing the web brwoser, and finishing the upgrades, and rebooting.. then, you can refer to the link i linked earlier
<holstein> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<aurum> the repos??? It offered me a couple of proprietary drivers sans names.
<holstein> aurum: it?
<aurum> This is day one for me, I assume you want me to type " !ati " somewhere, but where?
<holstein> aurum: what do you need the proprietary driver for?
<aurum> it be Xbuntu
<holstein> aurum: no.. !ati asks the bot to give the link it gave.. to the information on installing the driver you may or may not need
<holstein> aurum: why are you installing the proprietary driver? is something missing?
<holstein> aurum: have you applied all the upgrades?
<holstein> this is the link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<aurum> No, the update manager said "Failed to download package files"
<holstein> aurum: then, reload it and try again
<holstein> aurum: after closing the browser.. if it fails again, let me konw and we wil use the terminal
<aurum> I've tried a few times by closing Update Manager and re-opening it. I also rebooted.
<holstein> aurum: close everything.. open a terminal and run "sudo apt-get update" withouth any ""'s.. run that and share error messages
<holstein> aurum: and? you ready for the next step?.. anyways, when you are, assuming you have no errors use the command "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"..
<aurum> holstein, I can't get Update Manager to run. I also cannot get firefox to go any web page. It says i have a wired connection
<holstein> aurum: ok
<holstein> aurum: close *everything* .. the update manager.. the web browser. anything else you may have open
<aurum> everything's closed but the desktop
<holstein> aurum: open *only* a terminal.. and type/copy/paste the following without any quotation marks.. "sudo apt-get update" then, run that by pressing the enter key, and let me konw if there are any error mesages
<holstein> the next step, if no errors is "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<aurum> Took me a while to find the Terminal. sudo apt-get update gave me the same list of "cannot resolve http://..."
<holstein> aurum: sounds like you have connectivity issues
<holstein> aurum: you should try and reboot if you think eveything is OK on the network
<aurum> I'm at a loss, the other 3 win7 PCs on the same switch just plug in and auto discover the network. How do I discover the network in linux? The network page says I'm at 192.168.10.103 all my other PCs are at 192.168.1.xx
<aurum> 192.168.10.1 is a wireless router plugged into the switch. I'll try unplugging it.
<aurum> DLing!!! Unplugging the wireless router from the switch and restarting Ubuntu and it was assigned to 192.168.1.9, right where it should be.
<aurum> It's now applying changes, looks like it'll take a while.
<aurum> holstein, thanks for your patience :-)
<blubaustin> hello
<blubaustin> I got doom 3 installed on my xubuntu 13.10, but I am not getting any sound. Any ideas?
<holstein> aurum: glad you got it worked out
<blubaustin> alright I'll try again.
<blubaustin> I have doom 3 native to linux, and I'm not getting any sound
<blubaustin> I believe it has to do with, it uses OSS instead of alsa, as of 12.04 I think they removed OSS
<blubaustin> out of the kernel, any ideas
<fibz_> install oss orr the swiss army knife of sound?
<nsommerby> hello
<nsommerby> Anyone here good with audio issues?
<elfy> nsommerby: it really is best just to ask the question - then if anyone can answer you they will
<nsommerby> Well, the issue I'm having is that my media players (VLC, Spotify) aren't producing any sounds, though everything else is working just fine.  How do I get the media players to work again?
<well_laid_lawn> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<nsommerby> As far as I know, the settings are fine.  Spotify was even working just fine only a couple of weeks ago, and I haven't gone in and changed any of the audio settings.
<nsommerby> and it plays system sounds as well as internet videos (IE Youtube) normally.  It's just the media programs themselves that are having the issue.
<Prickelttest_196> If I want to learn to use Xubuntu, can I rely on the Ubuntu documentation?
<knome> Prickelttest_196, try the xubuntu documentation first
<knome> Prickelttest_196, then refer to ubuntu documentation to fill in the blanks
<slickymaster> Prickelttest_196: you have the Xubuntu official documentation available at http://docs.xubuntu.org/
<knome> or the section "help" in the applications menu
<Prickelttest_196> thanks guys!
<xubuntu768> hi, i recently installed KXStudio alongside Xubuntu....now when i turn the computer on i have KXStudio in the boot menu and what i assume are 3 different versions of Xubuntu, or 3 different versions of the kernel. 3.11.0-15-generic, 3.11.0-14-generic and 3.11.0-12-generic. Do i need all of them?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu768, I don't recall that KX studio is using a custom kernel so I'd say can probably safely kill some of the older kernels.  But ... y u no install ubuntustudio?
<xubuntu768> i have ubuntustudio on my other computer, was just testing KX to see what it was like :)
<cfhowlett> understood
<xubuntu768> KX uses 3.8.0-32-lowlatency apparently
<cfhowlett> xubuntu768, suggest you keep it.
<xubuntu768> will do thanks :) was just surprised first time i saw the boot menu.....it was a mess lol
<mio6> Good afternoon, I have some serious issue with chromium-browser. Any page I try to visit (excluding localhost pages) returns Aw Snap issue.
<mio6> I've tried all the solutions offered online, that is removing my user profile, disabling all extensions and I've even disabled all plugins. Am I the first to encounter this issue?
<Guest493> create a new user in Xubuntu and try chromium from there
<Guest493> also free some RAM memory
<mio6> care to explain how that may help?
<mio6> I also have no ram issue :-(
<Guest493> that would guarantee it's not fault of other Chromium's dotfiles in your current user account
<mio6> that won't lead me to finding the issue though, and it would be somewhat troubling making a new user here now. thanks for the suggestion however
<mio6> ok error exists even for other users
<Guest493> I would ''apt-get --purge remove chromium-browser'' and then reinstall it
<mio6> still no help with that. I have to leave now, so I submitted a bug for this package
<delt> hello
<delt> trying to install latest rosegarden... what should QTDIR be set to?
<delt> oh, seems like i need to install qt4-dev-tools
<horrow> hey everybody i want to ask why when i start my FIREFOX LAUNCHER xubuntu relogs my pc account? and not start?
<john_rambo> suggest me a gui backup tool capable of doing incremental backups to usb drive
<Guest493> Grsync?
<Guest493> john_rambo: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rsync#Solutions_using_rsync
<therazr> Hi what version of xubuntu do you recommend me? 12.04 or 13.10? Thanks
<Guest493> john_rambo: http://askubuntu.com/questions/2596/comparison-of-backup-tools
<Guest493> therazr: if you do not mind reinstalling (or upgrading + fixing some possible little bugs) every 6 months, and/or have the need for recent versions of programs: 13.10
<Guest493> Otherwise, 12.04 which is supported for 3 years
<Guest493> Also be aware that 14.04 will be the next Long Term Support.
<therazr> Guest493: Thanks :). Which do u use by the way?
<Guest493> I use 12.04 for my parents and 13.10 mysef
<therazr> is it safe to upgrade to 14.04 once it is out?
<Guest493> therazr: it's supported. Upgrades to the subsequent version are supported.
<Guest493> Upgrades from LTS to LTS are also supported (e.g. 12.04 -> 14.04).
<therazr> Ok thanks :) I'll go with 13.10 since next one is an LTS
<Guest493> therazr: let me point you to the 13.10 Release Notes https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseNotes/Xubuntu
<Guest493> 12.04 --> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/Xubuntu#Known_Problems
<therazr> Guest493: Anything special I should care about?
<Guest493> the known issues/problems.
<Guest493> that's more something you care adfter installation, I just wanted to give you the link in advance for future reference
<therazr> Guest493: thanks man, I'm downloading it now
<Orioa|2> does anyone know this..i have edited the lightdm-gtk.conf to use a wallpaper but it does not change
<Orioa|2> ive also tried changing it with ubuntu tweak but nothing happens
<holstein> Orioa|2: did you try tweak first? does tweak support the version you are using?
<Orioa|2> yeah ive tried everything i could think of as well as googling it
<holstein> Orioa|2: im loosely suggesting, something you may have tried could be breaking something
<Orioa|2> maybe
<Orioa|2> dunno what else i can do
<holstein> Orioa|2: im the kind of guy who will go and rename the file, and leave the config alone
<Orioa|2> yeah didn't think of doing that but also didn't think i would of broken it lol
<holstein> !ubuntutweak
<ubottu> Ubuntu Tweak is a tool that automates some things; however, it is potentially dangerous, and an informal review of its code is pending. Most of the things it does can be done by the use of other tools. Please don't ask for or provide support for it in Ubuntu support channels.
<holstein> Orioa|2: im not sure that you are having an issue becuase of using tweak.. i just know its a "red flag"
<Orioa|2> k ty found simply lightdm manager
<johny_> hello sir
<xubuntu339> Good morning, I have a somewhat difficult question to spring on you all, Is it possible to dual boot windows 8 and xubuntu? I got a new computer this Christmas and to my horror it had windows 8 installed, consequently I now wish to install linux of some description alongside windows 8, Is it possible? If so, is it particularly difficult?
<holstein> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<holstein> !uefi | xubuntu339 also relevant
<ubottu> xubuntu339 also relevant: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<timbermaniac> Does anybody know what's going on with Mir in the future, since Intel doesn't seem as though they'll be supporting it?
<holstein> !mir
<ubottu> Mir is the next-generation display server currently under development by Canonical and Ubuntu. It's slated for inclusion in Ubuntu 14.04. For more information on it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/Spec . For code, see https://launchpad.net/mir
<holstein> though, i think it has been moved to later
<xubuntu339> Thanks for the help, it is much appreciated.
<timbermaniac> holstein: From the wiki page, it doesn't say anything about Intel - only mentions closed-source driver vendors. I hope Mir will simply be an option and we can continue to use X when it's released.
<holstein> timbermaniac: AFAIK, there will be xmir or whatever emulation.. and, potentially, that emulation layer may not cause a performance hit at all, if the underlying tech changes
<timbermaniac> holstein: "We do not condone or support Canonical in the course of action they have chosen, and will not carry XMir patches upstream."
<holstein> timbermaniac: but, X apps will work.. im not an mir dev though.. no doubt, things are changing.. im sure applications will run somehow
<timbermaniac> holstein: I'm not an expert on graphics by any means. I'm only concerned if I will have to move away from Xubuntu in the future to something like the Fedora Xfce spin, due to Mir
<holstein> timbermaniac: you never "have to" do anything.. im sure applications will run, and you can choose to run what you like
<holstein> timbermaniac: its going to be a long migration with lots of "legacy" support issues
<Itsame> is there a way to stop my username from appearing in the top panel?
<Itsame> without removing that menu completely
<timbermaniac> Itsame: I believe that's the 'full name' and not actually the username
<Itsame> oh yes, could be too
<Itsame> I don't want my name there as I use my laptop in public places
<Guest493> right-click the panel >> select Remove, or select Panel >> Panel Preferences >> the Items tab
<holstein> Guest493: i believe Itsame wants to keep the panel item. just with a blank name space
<holstein> Itsame: i believe timbermaniac is implying you could change the users full name to null
<Itsame> yes or just an icon
<Guest493> choose Properties and set the Appearance field to Action Buttons
<Itsame> ah yes, it's an improvement. however, now I got many icons instead of one
<timbermaniac> That's a good solution for when you're in public places.
<Guest493> or you could change the information in /etc/passwd (5th field) but I've not tested that
<timbermaniac> Could always just change your username.
<Guest493> There must be a way to do it with a command or a gui configuration panel, though.
<Guest493> Ok, I could do it in this way: open Settings manager >> Users and Groups >> select your user >> click Change next to your name at the top
<Guest493> Itsame: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<Itsame> Thanks for the help :)
<xubuntu726> how long xubuntu 12.04 LTS has support?
<xubuntu726> ?
<xubuntu439> Hi all
<xubuntu439> my keyboard and mouse crash when i'm trying to install. Any ideas?
<xubuntu439> I've tried changing the bios settings]
<TheSheep> what do you mean that your keyboard crashes? you drop it on the floor?
<TheSheep> !lts | xubuntu439
<ubottu> xubuntu439: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Xubuntu will be supported for 3 years. The current LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<TheSheep> xubuntu439: sorry, wrong nick
<xubuntu439> sorry, freezes I menat
<xubuntu439> meant*
<xubuntu387> New here; desperately seeking for ways to connect my Huawei T-Mobile Inet to XUbuntu 12.04. Is it possible >?
<TheSheep> xubuntu387: no idea, have you tried googling it?
<xubuntu387> No
<xubuntu387> what do you mean "googling"
<xubuntu387> ?
<TheSheep> xubuntu387: searching for it using google
<xubuntu387> Allrighties, I'll try asking the inet, mostly use Yahoo for that
<TheSheep> xubuntu387: you might also try searching the forums
<xubuntu387> thanks
<TheSheep> !forum | xubuntu387
<ubottu> xubuntu387: The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. Kubuntu Forums are found at http://www.kubuntuforums.net. There is also a channel on freenode IRC #ubuntuforums
<TheSheep> xubuntu387: by the way, if it works with ubuntu, it should work with xubuntu
<TheSheep> xubuntu439: there isn't much information we can use
<TheSheep> xubuntu439: any error messages? anything in the logs?
<xubuntu439> I'm new to linux, but if I can't install then would it produce logs? And where?
<xubuntu387> The T-Mobile inet sticks use Windows and/or Mac OS10.4 and so on.
<xubuntu387> As far as I know none are developed for linux in NL or Eu yet...
<xubuntu387> So it's like trying to install Win-app in Linux
<TheSheep> xubuntu387: I'm sure there are people who tried to make it work, and some of them might have written about it
<xubuntu387> In Xubuntu it fails as soon as autoexec setup started
<xubuntu387> I've heard of it working in regular Ubuntu earlier
<koegs> you can check the usb-id with "lsusb" and then see if somebody tried to use that in ubuntu
<xubuntu387> It's my internet connection
<xubuntu387> These thing apparently come China and firmwares are pre-developed for several OS's
<koegs> what is the exact name and usb-id? you might have more look trying with the exact name + ubuntu or the usb-id + ubuntu
<xubuntu387> have to go now, thank you for yr attention
<xubuntu387> quit
<xubuntu387> ex
<xubuntu439> I got it working, just changed more settings then tried stuff in different usb ports
<xubuntu576> hi
<xubuntu576> hi
<elfy> Orioa: earlier you were here trying to sort out a login screen image? did you get that sorted
<elfy> ".i have edited the lightdm-gtk.conf to use a wallpaper but it does not change"
<elfy> did you try lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf
<DF3D2> lubuntu uses xfce power manager right?
<knome> this is the xubuntu support channel, i would ask in #lubuntu
<DF3D2> jesus people don't read
<knome> i did; you asked about lubuntu
<DF3D2> i'm using the xfce power manager that is bundled with lubuntu
<knome> no, you asked whether lubuntu uses that
<DF3D2> right im asking about an xfce app
<DF3D2> it seems to ignore the do nothing on laptop lid close setting
<brainwash> DF3D2: bug 1222021
<ubottu> bug 1222021 in xfce4-power-manager (Ubuntu) "xfce4-power-manager does not inhibit systemd from handling buttons and lid events" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1222021
<DF3D2> brainwash, thanks
<DF3D2> I set the triage setting someone suggested
<xubuntu158> hi, is anybody can help me about cron ?
<soman> Where can I see changelogs for ubuntu? I want to know changes between 12.04 and 12.04.3 for example
<TheSheep> soman: it's all on launchpad.net
#xubuntu 2014-01-11
<xubuntu381> about how long does it take to install nvidia drivers?
<delt> 3 weeks - 1 month
<delt> jk.... what are nvidia drivers?
<xubuntu381> at the rate its going i would say at least 1 day
<holstein> xubuntu381: not long.. depending on network speed..
<holstein> xubuntu381: maybe 3 to 15 minutes
<xubuntu381> it says applying changes
<holstein> !nvidia | delt
<ubottu> delt: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<xubuntu381> does applying changes mean its been downloaded and installed
<holstein> xubuntu381: what is saying what exactly?
<xubuntu381> software updates windows additional drivers
<xubuntu381> i am trying to install proprietary drivers
<holstein> xubuntu381: i always refer to the link above
<holstein> !info nvidia-current
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-304): Transitional package for nvidia-current. In component restricted, is optional. Version 304.88-0ubuntu8 (saucy), package size 4 kB, installed size 34 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; lpia)
<xubuntu381> so you do not use proprietary graphics drivers
<holstein> xubuntu381: i do if i need them
<xubuntu381> i looked at the list of compatible cards but did not see mine
<holstein> xubuntu381: nvidia may not provide support for you r card in linux
<xubuntu381> gtx 660 ti
<holstein> xubuntu381: you can just try it.. as long as you are comfortable setting it up, and blowing out the xorg.conf
<xubuntu381> blowing out sounds dangerous
<holstein> xubuntu381: its not
<holstein> xubuntu381: you will run the nvidia tool which will put an xorg.conf in place that will specify the proprietary driver. if you reboot and that doesnt work, you should konw how to go in from a live CD, and remove that
<holstein> or boot a recovery kernel and remove it and the driver
<holstein> xubuntu381: i see nothing in my searching that makes me think that card is not supported
<holstein> xubuntu381: this is not necessarily something you should try, since you are not having this issue, but it does make me think the driver will work http://askubuntu.com/questions/283789/nvidia-driver-for-geforce-gtx-660
<keith_> I'm trying to add software and starting the 'ubuntu software centre' results in a blank window never loading.  Am I doing this wrong?
<keith_> Ok, thanks guys.  I'll try another distro then.  If you want people to use your distro it might help if the software update program actually worked!
<keith_> hello?
<peyam> hi
<peyam> hi
<peyam> I want to dowload some theme for my xubuntu 13.04
<peyam> but some of them dont work
<peyam> what s the deal?
<baizon> peyam: they have to support both gtk2 and gtk3
<peyam> both?
<peyam> why both?
<peyam> baizon, this one didnt work for me
<peyam> http://www.deviantart.com/art/FFUU-for-XFWM4-260404724
<Sysi> peyam: did you put it to /usr/share/themes or /home/$USER/.themes ?
<peyam> share
<peyam> and user
<peyam> both
<peyam> it does work but it leaves a little space from the previouse theme
<peyam> so it give two colors that dont match
<Sysi> you can try logging out and back in, but if it doesn't work after that you need to contact the creator of the theme
<peyam> tried all of it but didnt work. no problem. there are other themes
<xubuntu467> Hey guys. One recommendation - try using ubuntu regular, size 9 for your system default in xubuntu.
<peyam> yes. thats what I do
<peyam> I use terminus size 8 for terminal
<xubuntu467> it seems as everything falls in it's right place in xfce that way :D
<peyam> yes
<mautog1> theres any body there how to update my kernel if im using ndiswrapper driver?
<recon_lap> xubuntu is messing up it's sessions and creating unusable sessions, it occasionally seems to leave windows open without control bars which make the GUI unusable, clearing out the sessions atm. think it has something to do with multi able screens and screen size.
<recon_lap> mautog1: been a while, but what type of problems are you having updating kernel?
<mautog1> i have trouble updating my kernel because of ndiswrapper driver
<recon_lap> mautog1: you mean that ndiswrapper stops working after you update you kernel ?
<mautog1> can i update my kernel if im using ndiswrapper or not?
<cfhowlett> mautog1, first define the "trouble" you're having
<recon_lap> mautog1: years ago I use to compile and update my own kernal, so sure you could, but are you up to the job :)
<recon_lap> anyways, can you remove broken saved session from the gui?
<recon_lap> well, going to logout and see if there are gone!!
<recon_lap> just on a side note, my xubuntu install has a habit of locking up requiring a hard reboot, never been able to get any clue as to why this happens. anyone got suggestions?
<xubuntu101> good morning
<xubuntu101> i have a desktop with xp and the latest xubunto iso on dvd
<xubuntu101> how do i install xubunto
<bekks> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
 * cfhowlett wonders why he'd need to dual boot an all but dead WindowsXP but "Good luck with that."
<alfatau> hello all. I just installed a fresh Xubuntu 13.10 64bit. How to choose the screensaver? I found this tutorial (https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/first-xubuntu) which tells i should find a setting-manager widget to do the task. However, i've no screensaver section in settings-manager. Can you help me? thank you in advance.
<nikolam> what kernel should I use, to stop machine going to a halt if some app is gone crazy? (like vlc is tonig for me currently on 12.04 LTS 32bit)
<nikolam> I started logging in in Console and via ssh to machine and it's been 15 minutes waiting for command prompt now
<nikolam> with large disk usage...
<nikolam> geat multitasking , one might say...
 * nikolam pulling he's hair off
<nikolam> oh it was actually gmusicbrowser, that killed my machine, probably started on right click on dozen of mp3 files
<elfy> well, I'm not able to tell you if a different kernel would make much difference - but when I've let gmb loose on the 36k of music files here I've been perfectly able to carry on doing other things
<nikolam> well, here it blocked machine.
<nikolam> after being able to kill it, everything sort of backed to normal
<nikolam> I sort of remember there is soem sort of app or setting, to reserver some portion of cpu etc, for management and not give everything to apps, but Ii sort of don't remember anymore
<peyam> what do u think about this? http://s27.postimg.org/suqeww89v/Peyaam.png
<jimco> is xubuntu officially supported by canonical?
<bekks> yes.
<Myrtti> eh
<Myrtti> what do you mean by "officially supported by canonical", exactly?
<jimco> Ubuntu - Unity + XFCE = Xubuntu
<Myrtti> do you mean if Canonical offers customer support for Xubuntu users? or if Xubuntu development is supported by Canonical? or what?
<jimco> um official derivative, security patches ,etc
<jimco> like they say remix version is not officially supported
<Myrtti> Canonical has no hired personnel doing development for specifically XFCE/Xubuntu as far as I know
<pleia2> it's an official flavor, but all that means is that canonical holds the trademarks and we work with the Ubuntu release team to test, spin up and release the ISOs
<jimco> Myrtti, well the dev part
<pleia2> other than that it's community supported
<Myrtti> security patches are supplied by canonical to bits that xubuntu shares with the mothership
<jimco> actually even i;m confused by the term "Officially Supported"
<pleia2> jimco: can you point to where "they say" a remix isn't supported?
<jimco> and is xfapplet no longer available?
<jimco> wanted to use global menu
<pleia2> typically with remixes they add their own packages outside the ubuntu archive entirely, with xubuntu all the software is in it
<pleia2> xfapplet is in the xfce4-goodies package
<Sysi> indicator-appmenu should still work
<Sysi> ..or has gtk3 broken that too
<jimco> pleia2, http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/prefer-gnome-shell-download-ubuntu.html
<pleia2> jimco: ah, the gnome remix is now an official flavor as well (that article is pretty old)
<jimco> was looking in the debian repos couldn't find it anywhere
<pleia2> you want to look in the ubuntu repos
<pleia2> (unless you are using debian, in which case you're in the wrong channel)
<jimco> pleia2, well i'm settling for xubuntu anyway i have a core2duo @2.2ghz with 2gb ddr2 ram going for amd64, all ok?
<jimco> nah but i have  #! running but the q was for saucy
<pleia2> should work fine
<jimco> what kind of performance boost will i get on this crappy vaio? though core2 has em64t will i get any benefit?
<pleia2> that's a pretty subjective question, you should give it a try and find out if it works for you :)
<xubuntu_> sorry wifi issues so any benefit?
<kohu> pleia2: sorry, but may i ask if you guys have any idea how many people use Xubuntu? (number of downloads, updates of xubuntu-base, anything, guesstimate?)
<pleia2> kohu: no idea, there are mirrors all over the world so there are no centralized stats
<kohu> oh, just one more :) the new panel indicators that will be in 14.04, they're pretty much the same as in unity? Will there be a cloud indicator for ubuntu one available also?
<pleia2> kohu: I don't know about the first question, and the second isn't a goal, so if it works it may be incidental
<kohu> thanks, pleia2:!
<amari> Hi, does anyone use this ppa: https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-dev/+archive/xfce-4.12 ? Is it safe and stable?
<elfy> Please note that these are pre-release versions, which may contain annoying bugs and/or crash. Use them at your own risk.
<elfy> is what it says
<amari> elfy: Yea I know but I would like to know if those packages work fine because I like to have some recent packages :)
<bekks> If you like running bleeding edge software, it doesnt matter wether it is stable :P
<elfy> amari: well - I have it here - but then I'm testing a bunch of stuff for 14.04
<elfy> bekks: +1 to that
<holstein> "bugs and crash".. if thats fine for your needs, then its fine
<elfy> amari: and if you get issues - you might well be stuck getting support if it does give you issues
<amari> elfy: Thanks, it seems then it is for more adventurous :) I will stay with the default stack then
<amari> elfy: I assume 4.11 might come with 14.04 by default then?
<Aurum_> I installed Xubunto 13.10 and it upgraded to 13.11 but I cannot reboot. I see a blue screen with Xubuntu and the rotating arc only went a few degrees and stopped.
<pleia2> 13.11 does not exist, 13.10 was the last release, what exactly did you do?
<Aurum_> I installed 13.10 x86_64 and it asked to update and loaded ~262 files. Then it asked to upgrade and that's when I think it loaded 13.11. Then:
<Aurum_> sudo apt-get install fglrx-updates fglrx-amdcccle-updates fglrx-updates-dev
<Aurum_> It recognized my Radeon HD 5970 2 gpus. I shutdown to add a second 5970 card and it stalls at the welcome blue screen.
<Aurum_> sudo aticonfig --lsa (Is where it read my card.)
<Aurum_> I believe it rebooted after the updates & upgrades and that worked fine. It's after DLing the amd driver that it will not boot.
<Linnna> Hi, Is there anyone who knows remastersys well?
<resizt0r> i am having a problem with dvd styler on a fresh install
<resizt0r> it wont open
<alfatau> hello all. I just installed a fresh Xubuntu 13.10 64bit. How to choose the screensaver? I found this tutorial (https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/first-xubuntu) which tells i should find a setting-manager widget to do the task. However, i've no screensaver section in settings-manager. Can you help me? thank you in advance.
<wabbla> resizt0r: do you get any output when you call it from command line?
<resizt0r> yeah
<resizt0r> hold on i'll get it
<resizt0r> ok this is first error, when the language dialog comes up
<resizt0r> Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0.0".
<resizt0r> i'll need to pastebin the next error
<resizt0r> after picking language
<resizt0r> http://pastebin.com/5nhcEgQe
<resizt0r> im using Ubuntu Studio which came with it pre-installed.. but its running xfce and nobody seems to be available to help in the ubuntustudio channel
<brainwash> alfatau: you choose the screensaver by installing one and making sure that it runs in the background (if needed), small changes in /usr/bin/xflock4 might be also needed
<brainwash> alfatau: xscreensaver is installed by default and should be configurable via settings manager > Screensaver
<wabbla> resizt0r: hmm, strange error, I'm not familiar with DVD Styler or Ubuntu Studio, I can't help you there.
<Aurum_> Anyone know a magic keystoke to get Xbuntu 13.10 to boot???
<kRush> press power button?
<kRush> *shrug*
<resizt0r> lol
<resizt0r> probably a bootloader problem
<resizt0r> i had a problem with the 13.10 install
<resizt0r> i had to boot a liveusb, install boot-repair (you can find directions at the ubuntu forums), and fix the bootloader
<Aurum_> Tried the power button a dozen times and tried reset.
<Aurum_> resizt0r, I'll try that.
#xubuntu 2014-01-12
<CyL> Hi, I've created a $HOME/.local/bin directory and throwed a few executables in the and added that directory to my path, somehow bash is not able to find that files, any clue?:
<knome> CyL, did you mark them as executables and if you are running from a terminal emulator, did you relaunch the emulator?
<HypothesisFrog> hi.
<HypothesisFrog> I'm trying to connect to a new router by ethernet. A TPLink w8960n. I just can't seem to connect at all.
<HypothesisFrog> how do I fault find the problem?
<Maxwell> Hi everyone
<Maxwell> If anyone can help, I have a technical question:  My system sounds, internet sounds, and Banshee are all working just fine.  However, both VLC and Spotify are completely silent when I play music or play a video.  Why is that happening?
<xubuntu342> hello
<xubuntu082> Hello! Anyone fixed the wifi correct password rejection bug yet?
<holstein> xubuntu082: whats the bug#?
<xubuntu082> 13.10 32 bit -- I enter the correct wpa2 password but authentication is rejected - wont connect
<holstein> xubuntu082: do you have the bug #?
<holstein> xubuntu082: is it with your specific chip?
<xubuntu082> no it's specific to debian based distros going back several years but I dont know if its been reported on xu
<xubuntu082> I've tried both a realtek 8185 and atheros 9200 based mini pci
<holstein> xubuntu082: im currently connected to wpa without that issue. so, id say, assuming if it was a bug, it has been fixed, and you are experiecing another issue
<holstein> xubuntu082: lots of folks connect to wpa
<xubuntu082> well interestingly tails live 7 is the only distro from the past 3-4 years that works for me with wpa2 on my laptop
<holstein> xubuntu082: yeah? i have been using wpa for years. no trouble on any linux
<xubuntu082> and I know tails is debian based but what did they fix?
<holstein> xubuntu082: i dont think "they" fixed anything.. i think it could be something on your end
<xubuntu082> well I've tried wicd and the default wireless managers from ubuntu, xub, debian, mint, etc. they all fail the same way
<xubuntu082> but there is nothing wrong with the laptop or wireless cards - they work in windows and Puppy 4's.
<holstein> xubuntu082: they all succeed the same way for me and many others. no one usually comes and says "wpa doent work".. it works
<xubuntu082> Kernel issue?
<holstein> xubuntu082: i dont think so, friend
<holstein> xubuntu082: i have that kernel, and im typing over wpa with an atheros chip
<xubuntu082> well this is wpa2, and the hardware is ok - I'm not sure what to check with xub or other distros.
<holstein> could be something with the router
<holstein> xubuntu082: wpa2.. same
<xubuntu082> no, tried two routers. one dd-wrt, the other stock netgear
<holstein> xubuntu082: check and try different configurations on the router
<xubuntu082> tried static and dhcp
<xubuntu082> hidden ssid, open ssid
<holstein> xubuntu082: sure.. but you are configuring them each time.. so try different configrations
<xubuntu082> I'
<holstein> xubuntu082: can you connect with no encryption?
<xubuntu082> yes
<holstein> then, use the machine and the router you can connect to, and mess with the settings in wpa, keeping in mind that it does work for many if not all
<xubuntu082> now in order to get video to work I have to acpi=off nomodeset. but the wireless card is still detected and scans
<xubuntu082> it just wont connect. wpa supplicant bug?
<holstein> xubuntu082: i have experienced out at access points in public places not being able to connect before
<holstein> xubuntu082: i dont think its a bug, friend
<xubuntu082> well the last version of ubuntu that supported this hardware is 9.04
<holstein> xubuntu082: im on .. with wpa and wpa2.. using that kernel and that suplicant..
<holstein> xubuntu082: the hardware vendor supported 9.04 last?
<xubuntu082> yes, ubuntu 9.04 and Debian 5
<holstein> are you trying to use those 9.04 drivers? i would just use what is in the kernel
<xubuntu082> no I dban prior to every install
<holstein> xubuntu082: im not following
<xubuntu082> fresh install. no upgrades
<holstein> xubuntu082: whats is 9.04 referecing?
<xubuntu082> ubuntu 9.04 worked with my very common ati video card and the realtek wireless card. but good luck finding 9.04 repos that are still online
<xubuntu082> I'm running a gateway ml-3109. Doesn't support pae or kms but I've disabled kms at boot and I run the non pae kernel
<holstein> xubuntu082: 9.04 is EOL... but, those drivers might have been removed from the modern kernel, but should be able to be added if you need them. 9.04 repos are down, intentionally
<xubuntu082> problem is the drivers are still there the cards scan, they just don't connect
<holstein> xubuntu082: if you are not using a kernel from the repos, that could be the issue.. you would need to try and get support from whom ever is providing the drivers
<xubuntu082> some issue with wpa2 is my theory since the drivers are supplied by ubuntu
<xubuntu082> or debian
<xubuntu082> or mint. I haven't messed with the drivers
<holstein> xubuntu082: im on wpa2.. so, if that helps you with the theory
<xubuntu082> what hardware are you using?
<holstein> xubuntu082: folks connect to wpa regularly
<holstein> xubuntu082: every chip in the house.. broadcoms.. atheros.. whatever
<xubuntu082> doubtful, based on my experience.
<xubuntu082> I see some ubuntu forums back to 2010 with this issue but haven't found the bug report yet
<xubuntu082> so apparently I'm not the only victim
<holstein> xubuntu082: sure.. we can find a person who cant connect with wpa, but its not a bug
<holstein> xubuntu082: folks connect... you are not a "victim" of anything regardless
<xubuntu082> ok, frustrated potential user who can't afford to buy a new laptop every 6 months?
<holstein> 02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<holstein> xubuntu082: i dont buy laptops every 6 months, and im using wpa2
<holstein> xubuntu082: i do replace chips if they are problematic.. i replaced a new broadcom one because the driver support was hit and miss for me
<xubuntu082> ok well I see forums from 2010 to 2013 with the password rejection issue - it appears to be fairly common
<holstein> xubuntu082: all i have constructive is this.. whatever issue you are having is not xubuntu related specifically, so you can go to the main larger #ubuntu community and mailing lists
<xubuntu082> what confuses me is the iphone, ipad, and other laptop on my network use the same wifi password with no issues
<holstein> xubuntu082: i would not refer to it as "that wpa2 bug" since its really just your problem, it seems, and not a bug
<holstein> xubuntu082: i understand it can be frustrating, and im not "kicking you out".. just trying to get you to a larger community of help
<xubuntu082> a person knowledgeable about xubuntu would have been familiar with this bug and efforts being made to fix it. forgive me for confusing you with a knowledgeable person.
<peyam> hej
<peyam> Does anyone know how I can remove peyam@peyam : in terminal and make it something like "Peyam says:"
<Sysi> peyam: edit ~/.bashrc, if there's a line starting PS1= edit it and if not, create it
<peyam> Sysi, there is three ones
<Sysi> one without 00;35 or such if you're not using colored prompt
<Sysi> if you pastebin the file I can tell which line
<Sysi> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<peyam> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6737196/ Sysi
<peyam> u see it Sysi
<peyam> ?
<Sysi> sorry got caught checking out something
<peyam> I fixed it
<Sysi> cool
<Sysi> you need to understand bash scripting to understand debian/ubuntu overcomplicated bashrc
<peyam> yes I gues its time to learn
<peyam> Sysi, How do I write a new line in Bash? like \n in c
<lelo> hi all :)  anyone can help me with the issue "unable to find a medium containing a live file system"? on 13.10
<bekks> lelo: Are you trying to boo a cd / an usb?
<lelo> an usb
<bekks> How did you create it?
<lelo> with 'dd' command and with unetbootin
<bekks> Did you check the md5sum of the iso before?
<lelo> yup
<lelo> md5 and sha
<Linnak> Hi, I've installed compiz on XFCE Debian based distro.  I onyly want to use the magic lamp effect for minimizing windows, but if I start compiz --replace it changes the window border which is not resizable and sticks on the top right corner. I use greybird theme and greybird wondows, but the error message is: couldn't fing gtk-theme-manager for Aidwata or something like that. I've also insalled a couple of gtk window manager
<Linnak> It's Xubuntu actually. I've just copy paste on more IRC channel
<well_laid_lawn> Linnak:  try in #compiz if no one here knows
<well_laid_lawn> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<Linnak> Ther is noone on that channel
<well_laid_lawn> probably wrong time of day
<Linnak> ok. thanks
<peyam> Hi
<peyam> http://fc05.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2014/012/9/f/devianart_by_peyam30-d71v83g.png
<peyam> what you think about this guys?
<apothecarius> hey I have a really weird bug, most times when the computer boots up it has some sort of terminal on the screen, and when you press return it logs out
<jarnos> Why can't I run exo-desktop-item-edit by gksudo?
<vincentvdbergh1> test123
<vincentvdbergh1> looks like my irc settings and networking settings work :P
<Ofloo> hey, .. where can i put my findings, .. cause 14 looks nice so far however panel is broken, .. and the default language was/is bangladesh
<elfy> Ofloo: hi and welcome
<elfy> that's a known bug :) bug 1259525
<ubottu> bug 1259525 in xubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu & Xubuntu & Ubuntu Kylin lightdm session fails to start. user-session is not set" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1259525
<Ofloo> oh ok..
<elfy> you can boot it ok if you want to - top right for language and session menus - set language to english (or whatever) use xubuntu as username THEN set session to xubuntu and you should boot ok
<elfy> thanks for testing it though :)
<Ofloo> however the icon theme looks way better
<Ofloo> no i know how to change the language
<Ofloo> though ;)
<Ofloo> still on live cd
<Ofloo> was trying to recreate the livecd
<Ofloo> i mean panel
<elfy> ok :)
<Ofloo> how do i make the docky appear
<elfy> yea - that's because you're in an xfce session
<Ofloo> the default one
<elfy> logout - go to tty1 or something rm the .config then log back in with the right session and it should work
<Ofloo> i do love the now look, .. it's a lot more clean at least it gives that impression
<elfy> Ofloo: next time you have issues with a dev version - better to use xubuntu-devel or the ubuntu+1 channels - so we keep this channel for released versions
<Ofloo> k thanks elfy
<elfy> Ofloo: yea - I have the gtk3 indicators/new tabwin and a few other bits and bobs here too
<Ofloo> does this still exist, .. while ago when you had like drivers for 13.04 you could install backports to make them work i remember, ..
<Ofloo> that feature does that still exist?
<elfy> backports is still there - but there's nothing there in 14.04 as far as I know
<bekks> elfy: yeah, backports is empty for 14.04
<elfy> bekks: ty for confirmation
<Orioa> can someone help me i want to postion my seond monitor to the left of laptop monitor but keep task bar on the laptop monitor
<dieguezz> hi, is it possible to install plex in xubuntu_
<dieguezz> ?
<holstein> dieguezz: nothing about xubuntu prevents it.. AFAIK, plex has servers and clients for linux
<holstein> https://forums.plex.tv/index.php/topic/26727-how-to-plex-media-server-on-ubuntu/ is where i would start
<dieguezz> ty holstein
<spicypixel> any highlights to what 14.04 brings over 13.10?
<knome> spicypixel, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Roadmap/
<spicypixel> thanks!
<spicypixel> any of the major bugs listed on the alpha 1 page been squashed in the daily builds?
<brainwash> spicypixel: just check the linked launchpad reports
<spicypixel> will do
<brainwash> these reports are used to track the status and progress
<spicypixel> yeah, looking now
<spicypixel> the consensus seems to be the 64bit iso is a better choice now?
<knome> based on what information?
<holstein> spicypixel: i would just let the amount of ram you have help decide. "better" is always a matter of opinion and use case
<spicypixel> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Roadmap/ >> *Promoting 64-bit images by default
<spicypixel> yeah I have 8GB
<knome> spicypixel, yes, under the title "Things to investigate"
<holstein> spicypixel: on the machines i have 8gb's on, i use 64bit
<knome> spicypixel, ubuntu does that now by default, so it's probably something for us to consider as well
<spicypixel> I thought it was a marketing issue and that the technical reasons for it being a good idea to promote it had been done, fair enough
<elfy> I use it on this one with 4Gb
<spicypixel> I'll download the 64bit iso and give it a shot
<knome> we technically have the same reasons to promote it over 32bit than ubuntu
<kRush> I read systemd there.. *shudder*
<spicypixel> nice, just reading about how xfce 4.12 got delayed
<spicypixel> been a while since I used xubuntu, used it as my distro of choice back for 12.10
<jarnos> How do you use the "file:" thing with appfinder?
<jarnos> nevermind
<SatanicDolphin> hello?
<xubuntu163> is there an update for drop box to install the menu options that are available for Ubuntu.  for example, "copy public link"
<xubuntu163> ill be right back the game is on...lol xbuntu RULES!
<SatanicDolphin> can anyone help me? i was just wondering if you could get xubuntu to boot of a usb the same way as a harddrive?
<slickymaster> SatanicDolphin, http://xubuntu.org/news/booting-the-xubuntu-usb-image-from-a-cd/
<slickymaster> SatanicDolphin, sorry, wrong link
<slickymaster> SatanicDolphin, http://xubuntugeek.blogspot.pt/2013/04/how-to-install-xubuntu-on-usb-device.html
<SatanicDolphin> thanks
<SatanicDolphin> so this will run like a normal hd or will this prompt for installing it / trying it?
<jarnos> xubuntu163, I guess not in Thunar. You may use Nautilus for those.
<slickymaster> After installing it in the USB stick, it will run like a normal HD but you must change your boot settings so that your PC will boot on USB instead of HD
<slickymaster> SatanicDolphin, ^^
<SatanicDolphin> alrighty thank you :)
<spicypixel> any easy way to have xfce emulate windows in respect to the titles in the panel at the bottom? right now when the title gets too long it just loops around to the second line slightly off screen instead of fading out or using ellipsis
<spicypixel> ?
<spicypixel> basically button labels are too long =\
<spicypixel> http://i.imgur.com/7YvKAZm.png example, hexchat at the bottom
<spicypixel> I get a feeling I am better off asking in #xfce but I didn't know if it was xubuntu specific
<xubuntu163> how about getting xubuntu to connect to the internet faster.  there is a delay.  xubuntu on my 32 bit machine connects immediately
<holstein> xubuntu163: wifi? its likely related to the wifi drivers
<xubuntu163> not wifi
<Orioa> good question would be interested in knowing it as well
<xubuntu163> the 32 bit version connectrs instantly
<holstein> i would still tink the main difference would be the drivers, unless you have tried the 32bit and 64bit on the same hardware
<xubuntu163> and we need a drop box update to link up folder stuff
<xubuntu163> hmm so another ethernet driver might work bettr?
<Orioa> does anyone know how to set dual monitors so that second monitor is to the left of laptop monitor with out the task bar going to second monitor
#xubuntu 2015-01-05
<gijeo3k> Are we allowed to post links to bug reports here?
<brainwash> gijeo3k: why shouldn't you be allowed to?
<gijeo3k> oh I don't know, some channels are weird that way and I am kind of a newb
<brainwash> however, I'm not sure if we are able to help you with resolving your issue. usually you should keep the discussion in the bug report
<brainwash> and add a comment to it
<brainwash> but feel free to ask
<anti-unix> hi
<chrispage1980> Hi, I have a question.. Well actually I have two now.. Firstly, Can someone tell me if Xubuntu ( 14.04.01 ) is opening port 7117 by way upnp and for what purpose or it is something else I've installed myself and secondly why the support channel is blocking PrivateInternetAccess VPN IP now?
<pleia2> chrispage1980: I don't have 7117 open on any of my systems, so it must be something you've installed
<chrispage1980> ty
<pleia2> I don't know what "PrivateInternetAccess VPN IP" is
<chrispage1980> I wasn't able to log onto the support channel without disconnecting my VPN connection.
<pleia2> that's a bit vague :) VPNs can be configured in hundreds of ways so there is no way for us to tell without knowing how yours is configured why it's being blocked
<pleia2> could be that your VPN doesn't allow connection to the IRC port, or the internet connection it's coming from is blocked from Freenode, or dozens of other things
<chrispage1980> I'm using OPENVPN inside dd-wrt, it's no biggie, I just found it strange. I know the IP I would show is used by many connections so I'm assuming the server IP I'm currently connected to is being blocked.
<chrispage1980> thanks for help I will go find what is opening the ports.
<Unit193> sudo netstat -lnp | greo 7117
<Unit193> chrispage1980: Which support channel?  This one?
<chrispage1980> Yes this one.
<chrispage1980> Found it, nothing scary :) It was Skype.
<daychilde> Okay, I'm kinda of a Linux newbie, so I don't even know the right terms to search for… I'm running a single monitor under xubuntu, and I'd like to separate it into two different workspaces at the same time, i.e. specify a portion for workspace #1 and a portion for workspace #2. At least, I think that's what I want to do. It would give me some advantages
<daychilde> like being able to maximize an application in one workspace while always being able to see the contents of the second workspace (like an IM/chat app in a tall/narrow workspace) - and send apps back and forth and such. Is such a thing possible? What terms am I looking to google for on how to do it?
<bazhang> what do you mean by "send apps back and forth"
<daychilde> Like how you can send an application to a specific workspace
<bazhang> thats the send part, what about back and forth
<daychilde> Sorry, bad phrasing on my part. I just mean that you can specify in which workspace an application appears. Later, if you change that, you'd be moving it "back and forth" between workspaces. Again, bad phrasing on my part, sorry.
<bazhang> http://askubuntu.com/questions/150066/split-monitor-in-two
<bazhang> perhaps that might help with the split screen part
<daychilde> definitely give it a look, thanks :)
<bazhang> I dont really see the sense or reason to send apps back and forth, though
<bazhang> !info xmonad
<ubottu> xmonad (source: xmonad): Lightweight X11 window manager written in Haskell. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11-8 (utopic), package size 394 kB, installed size 1941 kB
<daychilde> Well, my intended use scenario would be to define a tall/narrow space to run IM, as I said; which would always be visible and accessible, while I maximize other apps on the other workspace...
<daychilde> You're really focusing on the "back and forth" which as I said was not well-phrased on my part. Once I sent the IM app to its place, there would be any back and forth in the sense you're misreading my meaning.........
<bazhang> IM as in yahoo chat type IM, or IRC
<daychilde> Sure, basically. Doesn't matter, because I have several scenarios in mind, but this seemed the easiest to explain.
<daychilde> It doesn't matter what apps run in the two spaces, the simple capability of having the two spaces means I can play with them and do what makes sense to me.
<bazhang> well the IRC one might be potentially doable
<daychilde> In fact, for example, depending on if it's easy to change or not, I might divide the monitor into three spaces and have a small terminal, an area for IM, and then the "main" area for my browser/email (to switch back and forth)....
<bazhang> if you want it all GUI-y it would be harder, but the link above might help with that
<bazhang> if it's command line, then either screen and irssi
<daychilde> I've used screen/irssi both, adn they don't do anything like what I'm thinking of, although they are both awesome :) As you said, they're CLI, and what I'm thinking of will be dividing up graphical space. lol. Like people seeking to make multiple monitors each into their own workspace, only I'm looking to divide a single monitor into multiple workspaces --
<daychilde> but you've giving me a couple of things to look at and I haven't looked at them fully yet :)
<bazhang> although if you were on gnome-shell, you could alt-tab between running apps in a coverflow type situation
<bazhang> thats a very nifty experience if you've never tried it
<daychilde> A quick google seems to indicate that's a method for switching between apps.... I have alt-tab right now.... I'm not talking about switching between apps like that at all.
<bazhang> yes, but the way it's done is a kind of 3D rotating method, otherwise what you probably want is a tiling WM
<bazhang> covered in the askubuntu link above
<bazhang> lots of choices, may not be exactly what you are looking for, but hope that helps a bit
<daychilde> Def gives me places to go, thanks :)
<bazhang> funnily enough, one of the choices is 'awesome' <--- exactly that name
<bazhang> np
<Unit193> !info awesomewm
<ubottu> Package awesomewm does not exist in utopic
<Unit193> Meh.
<bazhang> !find awesome
<ubottu> Found: awesome, awesome-extra, fonts-font-awesome, ruby-awesome-nested-set
<squeegily_> Is Xubuntu 12.04.5 stable?
<squeegily_> Or should I opt for 12.04.4?
<pleia2> Xubuntu 12.04 is only supported for another 4 months or so, I'd recommend 14.04
<pleia2> but 12.04.5 is good, and has important security updates that .4 does not have
<Unit193> If you run updates in .4, you'll be at the same level as if you'd just installed .5.  But yes, I'd recommend 14.04 over that, moreso if you have newer hardware.
<squeegily_> I have an Acer Aspire One 751h
<squeegily_> The newer kernel has some issues
<squeegily_> I can't even play an MP3 on a VT with mplayer
<squeegily_> pleia2: So you say 12.04.5 has some security updates?
<pleia2> squeegily_: yes, that's what makes it .5
<pleia2> with a few execeptions, changes in released versions are only major bug and security fixes
<squeegily_> I heard that there's some sort of operation to backport LTS kernels to older versions of Ubuntu. How can I make sure I do *not* get the newer kernel versions?
<pleia2> you don't do the operation to enable them
<pleia2> it's not automatic
<squeegily_> "In an effort to support a wider variety of hardware on an existing LTS release, the 12.04.2 and newer point releases will ship with an updated kernel and X stack by default." https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<squeegily_> It seems automatic enough
<squeegily_> How can I make sure I keep the outdated kernel?
<pleia2> ah
<pleia2> the first three bullet-points of the link you just shared give some suggestions
<squeegily_> Oh no it looks like I should have downloaded the older installation media
<squeegily_> "anyone installing and wishing to remain on the original 12.04 stack to please install from the 12.04.0 or 12.04.1 media"
<squeegily_> perfect
<Unit193> .4 ships with 3.2.0-58.88
<squeegily_> Ugh I can't find xubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-i386.iso or xubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<bazhang> !torrents
<ubottu> Xubuntu Utopic (14.10) torrents can be downloaded from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/utopic/release/desktop/xubuntu-14.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent and http://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/utopic/release/desktop/xubuntu-14.10-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<squeegily_> bazhang: I am looking specifically for Xubuntu 12.04.1. 14.04 or 12.04.2+ are unacceptable
<squeegily_> Which is why I asked specifically for 12.04.1
<squeegily_> But I did find a mirror
<bazhang> ok
<daychilde> Halp. :( I installed xmonad, decided it wasn't for me, unisntalled, and now I have... no window manager? My xfce panel remains, but all new windows open at top left and I can't resize or move them...
<daychilde> Also, in Settings, clicking Window Manager is just waiting, nothing happens. Also also, I'd backed up ~/.config and restored it after uninstalling xmonad
<xubuntu51w> Hello
<daychilde> So I'm to the point of figuring out that my user isn't starting xfwm4 at launch. Should I just add that to startup, or is there a place in a config to set it?
<Zerena> <-- Looking for linux skills.. Ovh server admin. Co-Partner.
<Executioner> I'm getting a hang when using the alternative installer of 12.04, are there any logs to check or something I can go around and look at what causes that?
<xubuntu56w> In the task manager. what is diferent between terminate stop and kill ? can this commands mess up the system ? if i stop a process or a program will the system works normal after a restart ?
<Executioner> killing is force-stopping the program without it even knowing it
<Executioner> regular stop means sending a signal to quit
<xubuntu56w> firefox was hanging and i cud hardly stop it with these commands. it needed some time.
<Executioner> well, sigkill is pretty much instant, depends on the load of your system
<Executioner> if you're willing the use the terminal, you could install htop, and using Ctrl+Alt+F1 (or any number up to 6) to switch to it. You can return to your GUI with Ctrl+Alt+F7.
<Executioner> (htop is like a task manager, but described as an interactive process viewer)
<xubuntu18w> hi
<xubuntu18w> is there anybody
<xubuntu18w> hi h i
<Yonex> hello guys :)
<mucus> howdy!  how do i terminate and restart thunar?
<ochosi> mucus: Thunar -q
<ochosi> or if that doesn't work you can always "killall Thunar"
<mucus> should term give me some info about that, or is it rather silent?
<ochosi> silent
<mucus> thank you ochosi
<ochosi> np mucus
<mucus> alrighty, so i have a bunch of space free at /dev/sda3  but no space at /dev/root how can i create a link so /root will use space on /sda3 ?
<mucus> i thought i could do ln -s /dev/root /dev/sda3
<mucus> but i don't think that did it
<ochosi> you have to resize the partition
<ochosi> try e.g. gparted
<ochosi> mucus: ^
<mucus> >_>
<mucus> can't install gparted because the partition is full
<mucus> i guess i can grab a package and install it at /dev/sda3 right?
<holstein> mucus: i would use a live environment
<holstein> i dont resize even unused partitions on the same drive i am on.. i backup *everything* before resizing, and use a live environment
<mucus> arhf uhg
<mucus> i wish i was better at all of this stuff
<holstein> mucus: its not trivial, necessarily, to be resizing partitions.. i say, plan for total failure, and allow yourself the opportunity to make mistakes.. *all* drives will fail, so plan for that happening,and you will have all your data safely backed up properly
<holstein> mucus: what is the goal?
<mucus> the partition /dev/root is saying it's full.  the partition /dev/sda3 (or /dev/var) has 1.7 tera
<mucus> i want root to have access to that space
<mucus> i was thinking i could simply symlink root to /sda3
<holstein> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<holstein> mucus: mbut, you *dont* need to give root access to that space. you can use a live environment to resize.. or, do more research
<holstein> mucus: you could have failing hardware that is reporting an issue like that
<mucus> reporting an issue like what?
<mucus> oh, out of space?
<mucus> i believe it's out of space it had next to nothing
<holstein> mucus: sure.. im suggesting the "out of space" message can be actually not about the space at all, but failing hardware
<holstein> at least, that is something i would want to rule out..
<mucus> this is a dedi i'm leasing, i suppose hardware /could/ be an issue. . .
<holstein> mucus: you mean, a dedicated host? at a hosting company? if so, its likely a customized version of ubuntu, and not ubuntu at all.. you will likely need to ask them for support
<mucus> yes, but i've installed ubu myself and then xfce because that's best
<xubuntu81w> I am following a walk through to install a program but have an error of  " autoreconfig,  command not found " as a total newbie help would be appreciated. have tried install autoconfig and says
<holstein> mucus: you should have access to do normal diagnostics.. test with some live iso, and poke around on the actual hardware, or virtual hardware..
<xubuntu81w> is the latest version
<holstein> xubuntu81w: if you are a "total newbie", i say, dont build your own software. use what is in the repos, or add a ppa..
<mucus> actual hardware, thankfully
<koegs> xubuntu81w: which software? what walkthrough?
<xubuntu81w> http://ukhas.org.uk/projects:dl-fldigi:build-ubuntu
<xubuntu81w> koegs  installing on 14.04
<holstein> xubuntu81w: just use this ppa https://launchpad.net/~kamalmostafa/+archive/ubuntu/fldigi
<xangua> !info fldigi
<ubottu> fldigi (source: fldigi): digital modem program for hamradio operators. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.21.83-1 (utopic), package size 1602 kB, installed size 5821 kB
<holstein> HA!.. even easier..
<holstein> xubuntu81w: just open the package manager of your choice, and install it from the default repos
<xubuntu81w> I am actually trying DL-FLDIGI, which is a variant used to track High Altitude Ballons and send the data straight to the the onlinr tracking page
<holstein> xubuntu81w: cool!.. just ask the creators for support on installing the software they create
<xubuntu81w> holstein  it was a toss up which came first , but having looked on the web was inclined that it might be something I was missing
<holstein> xubuntu81w: i actually have been using ubuntu for a long time. i personally rarely build from source like that.. and when i do, i encounter a list of things i need to do to make the package work..
<xubuntu81w> holstein ok so if you enter the instruction as it is written it works, ( I now have a sore forehead from banging it on the desk) thanks for your help
<holstein> xubuntu81w: cool.. glad you got it sorted
<squeegily_> I want to completely purge PulseAudio from my system. What will this break and how should I fix it?
<mucus> squeegily_: why are you purging pulseaudio?
<squeegily_> mucus: Because it doesn't work on my machine. Any audo that gets sent through it turns nearly to static
<mucus> oh, well... that sounds awful
<squeegily_> Yeah.. fortunately ALSA works
<squeegily_> But I realized that since PulseAudio is literally nonfunctional, I might as well remove it to save space, boot time, etc
<mucus> my usual feeling though is "computers have sound?"
<squeegily_> And to eliminate the possibility of it being used as the default audio device (especially for applications that can't manually configure their audio output)
<mucus> and don't audio dealies tie into the kernel?  so it would be impossible to totally remove it?
<mucus> unless yo compile a new kernel. . . .
<squeegily_> mucus: Well, I want to remove all the components of PA that I can
<squeegily_> Since nothing that was going to use it would work anyway
<holstein> squeegily_: just remove it, you can easily put it back, if needed
<mucus> can't you go to the software center and click the handy remove button?
<squeegily_> I'm wondering what things to look out for.. like if it's not going to boot due to a service dependency or something ridiculous
<squeegily_> I just want to know if there are any known "gotchas" when removing this from Xubuntu
<holstein> squeegily_: why? if you want to remove it, go for it.. removing is, generally *is* in its self what to "watch out for"
<holstein> squeegily_: the gotchas will be obvious as you go through,a nd you can put it back, easily
<holstein> squeegily_: i mean, no one will say "just rip pulse out, no worries".. but, if you want to remove it, go for it
<squeegily_> Okay
<squeegily_> I'll report back if it works :)
<drc> squeegily_: A quick google search show lots of folks saying it <will> cause problems, but no one says exactly how.  I've personally done it and saw no adverse effects.  That said I'd just DISABLE it to see what happens on your machine.
<holstein> squeegily_: no need..
<holstein> squeegily_: this is "at your own risk".. if you want to, go for it..
<drc> oh...but then there is this http://askubuntu.com/questions/489609/how-can-i-cleanly-remove-pulseaudio-in-ubuntu-14-04 saying by disabling it will be respawned by the init system.
<drc> It then goes on to tell you how to kill it and tell it not to respawn.
<drc> So...Have fun :)
<mucus> alrighty i want to swap to nuatilus fm from thunar
<mucus> i've gone ahead and grabbed the nautilus package
<mucus> what esle do i need to do?
<holstein> mucus: i would just search soemthing like "running nautilus with xubuntu" or "running nautilus with xfce".. otherwise, it is suggested you use thunar
<holstein> should still be similar to http://askubuntu.com/questions/403892/how-can-i-start-nautilus-on-xubuntu-xfce-via-the-shortcuts-in-the-xfce-panels
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/169036/use-nautilus-with-xfce-as-default-file-manager for example
<holstein> when i have used it in the past, i just use nautilus by using the "no desktop" option.. and actually just leave thunar in place..
<holstein> depends on the need/goal, i suppose
<mucus> hm.
<mucus> naut is really ugly
<mucus> and my goal is to be able to right click on dropbox files and get a public link
<holstein> mucus: i do that in the web portal
<holstein> anyways.. http://www.webupd8.org/2012/08/how-to-install-dropbox-in-xubuntu-and.html
<mucus> yeah you can do that
<mucus> i have db installed already
<holstein> ^ that is how to use dropbox and thunar, which i have also done
<mucus> but i like in windows how i can right click files
<mucus> and get links
<holstein> mucus: sure, and nothing about xubuntu/thunar is preventing dropbox from providing that for you
<mucus> i see that now!
<holstein> mucus: try the tool that is suggested in the link
<mucus> thanks!
<holstein> mucus: if it doesnt work, consider a compromise,a nd let dropbox know you would like a tool for the operating system/file manager you are using
<holstein> i personally bothered setting it up once, and now, i just go directly to the web portal.. but, i personally try and not install dropbox anymore, since i dont need it installed to use it
<mucus> how do i install something from term?
<holstein> !details | mucus
<ubottu> mucus: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<holstein> like, *exactly* what you are trying to install, and why
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware
<mucus> the dropbox thunar extension
<mucus> but it freezes the software center
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware#Via_a_Text_Based_Methods specifically
<holstein> that .deb may not work.. its not "supported". but, i would just try it with http://askubuntu.com/questions/40779/how-do-i-install-a-deb-file-via-the-command-line
<mucus> holstein: thanks, i got it running now!
<mucus> wanna try to peg another issue with me?  my top panel obscures part of the icons on my desktop, and it covers the top part of windows as well.  how do i fix this sizing issue?
<holstein> mucus: many ways
<holstein> mucus: you can share a screenshot to better describe your issue for a volunteer
<mucus> holstein:  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/9530983/Screenshot%20-%20050115%20-%2013%3A33%3A27.png  and https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/9530983/Screenshot%20-%20050115%20-%2013%3A34%3A05.png
<holstein> mucus: i find that, after logging out and back in, my icons are where i expect them to be, after having messed with my panels
<holstein> mucus: i say, try that.. if its not "as expected", you can go from there.. with many ideas, fixes, and work arounds
<xubuntu18w> Hi, I have quick question :)  What format is best of external HDD (160GB)? I need use it on linux and Windows. Do you have some tips?
<drc> xubuntu18w: All my external/USB hdd's that even might be dual OS usable are formated NTSF.
<drc> And the only reason NTSF over FAT32 is because FAT32 doesn't plays well with using/backing up symlinks (which I tend to use frequently)
<xubuntu18w> drc> Thx! But I read NTSF work slow under Linux. But I dont have idea, is it actual.
<drc> No idea, but my external hdd's are not the "primary use" hdds...they hold audio/video files that usually only get "played" not "played with".
<bazhang> ntfs support has been very good for a very long time
<bazhang> unless you meant nfs
<drc> or Backup Media, which really doesn't get used a lot (unless I do something stupid.
<bazhang> ie, as a shared storage area
<bazhang> fat is ok, but the file size limitation in the age of bluray etc is an issue
<bazhang> 4.3gb iirc
<xubuntu18w> Thx, you help me very well!  I need it for music video and some backup.  I go to NTFS.
<bazhang> np
<bazhang> :)
<xubuntu18w> Have a nice day!
<bazhang> same to you!
 * drc forgot about the file size limitations.
<zakmc> Hi, after installing xubuntu 14.10 (32bit), I get really bad wlan performance. From around 20 mbit/s before the reinstall down to ~1 mbit/s or less.
<zakmc> Kernel 3.16.0-28-generic using the rt2x00 driver. Also, dmesg is flooded by flush queue warnings
<zakmc> is there a way to force the use of the rt61pci driver?
<bazhang> blacklist the one, modprobe the other
#xubuntu 2015-01-06
<xubuntu95w> Hi, I have problem with audio. I do not anything, no install programs, actualization... Audio dont play. I try youtube, vlc player gmusic... Try to change volume on panel, reboot, and audio still not work. Can you help me? Try to restart alsa to, but without effect.
<drc> Is this after you uninstalled pulseaudio?
<xubuntu95w> drc> no, I dont uninstall pulseaudio, Inly I do, is plug external USB HDD. And format to NTFS  I think you remember my last question.
<drc> Got confused, sorry.
<drc> Well, Xubuntu uses PulseAudio...I'd look into that before ALSA.
<bazhang> better check alsamixer just to be sure nothing is muted, and pcm is set to less than 100
<xubuntu95w> drc> Ok , I guess I mistook nick . :)  Some person help me with NTFS one hour back.
<xubuntu95w> bazhang> I check alsamixer and all settings before I try to ask. :)
<drc> xubuntu95w: That was me (among others), I just confused you with someone else
<xubuntu95w> I have it! pulseaudio -k work well! Thank you for letting me directed to pulseaudio.
<xubuntu57w> Hi. It's been some time since I've connected to IRC and I'm having issues connecting to Freenode with Xchat. I am not familiar with connecting with SASL and Iam having issues finding clear documentation on what I need to do. I understand I need to register with nickserv but I am not even able to connect to a server to send the /msg. Can anyone please point me in the right direction?
<Unit193> xubuntu57w: Hi.  So Hexchat has built-in support for SASL whereas Xchat does not.  As to connecting, I would presume you are using default config.  Do you have any firewall (company or home) that would be restricting?  Can you say what error message(s) you get when trying to connect?
<xubuntu57w> Unit193: Yes I am using the default when connecting with Xchat. When connecting with xchat I am getting the error "No Ident response" and "You need to identify via SASL to use this server" then it kicks me off.
<xubuntu57w> Unit193: It's been a few years since I've used irc, but I'm familiar with nickserv, but before you would register/ident after connecting. now I can't even do that
<Unit193> xubuntu57w: ...Are you trying to connect over Tor?  I believe that's the only time SASL is actually required to connect.
<xubuntu57w> Unit193: No I'm not connecting via tor. I just got hexchat and its saying the same thing
<Unit193> xubuntu57w: Well you could register with the webchat, but that still wouldn't explain what's up.  Can you check what server and port it's using?  Also, this may be more fitting for the network channel, #freenode
<Unit193> Oooh, I see.
<nerdistmonk> So when is xubuntu getting xfce 4.12?
<Unit193> Xfce 4.12 doesn't exist yet, there's just the development 4.11 releases.
<Unit193> !info xfwm4 vivid | And Xubuntu generally has those
<ubottu> And Xubuntu generally has those: xfwm4 (source: xfwm4): window manager of the Xfce project. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.11.2-0ubuntu2 (vivid), package size 388 kB, installed size 2352 kB
<nerdistmonk> well i seem to be on 4.10 at the moment, im using the xubuntu-devel release (15.04)
<Unit193> What information are you going off of?
<nerdistmonk> ahhh
<nerdistmonk> i see what you mean
<Unit193> Check:  inxi -Sxxx
<nerdistmonk> "about xfce" lies....all lies.....synaptic shows im already on 4.11....ok nevermind then....derp
<xangua> some parts are 4.11, yes
<Unit193> Which is funny because xfce4-about is shipped in libxfce4ui-utils, which is version 4.11.1-2ubuntu1. :)
<xangua> you can go to xfce forums to check the development
<nerdistmonk> i just wished multimonitor behavior was better
<xangua> still not sure why xubuntu comes with parole player, it can't play DVD's half of the time
<holstein> nerdistmonk: what are you seeking? i use xfce in 14.04 LTS.. meets my needs and expectations
<nerdistmonk> well i got both my monitors working
<holstein> nerdistmonk: sure.. that happened "out of the box" for me..
<nerdistmonk> its just not ideal
<nerdistmonk> i had to use xrandr to get em working
<holstein> nerdistmonk: ok.. well, let a volunteer know if you would like to share details about what you are seeking
<nerdistmonk> even then xfce doesn't notice nor care about that screen
<holstein> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<nerdistmonk> ok simply put, it would be nice to right click a window and have a "send to monitor 2" option
<holstein> nerdistmonk: i literally installed, and used the included GUI tool.. though, i can use arandr as well
<nerdistmonk> a way to quickly move windows about
<nerdistmonk> I was forced to use xrandr
<nerdistmonk> and my resolutions are not accurate
<nerdistmonk> it thinks my 1080p monitor should be on 1440x900
<holstein> nerdistmonk: be sure and let the hardware manufacturers know you would like linux support, as well
<nerdistmonk> sigh....
<nerdistmonk> well amd gave you guys the driver code
<nerdistmonk> but i guess the old 2002 excuse still works in lieu of a solution though
<holstein> nerdistmonk: this is what i would try http://makandracards.com/makandra/12447-how-to-move-a-window-to-the-next-monitor-on-xfce-xubuntu
<holstein> nerdistmonk: amd provided the driver that is in the repos
<holstein> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<nerdistmonk> im using gallium
<nerdistmonk> fglrx is broken in xubuntu and has been for a while
<holstein> nerdistmonk: if they want, they can give you a flawless experience in linux.. it will be up to them, ultimately, to provide support
<nerdistmonk> forget it holstein
<holstein> nerdistmonk: sure, but, that doesnt mean dual head is broken in linux/xubuntu.. in intel hardware, and nvidia hardware i have available to me to test, it works out of the box
<holstein> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<holstein> nerdistmonk: you can, and should provide a bug report.. that actualy can help address the issues you are having
<holstein> though, at the end of the day, its going to be up to the manufacturers to feel it lucrative to support linux.. and more and more are all the time.. until then, we are all basically hacking hardware into doing what it was not intended to do
<nerdistmonk> holstein ive listening to the "its the manufacturers" fault bedtime story since before the twin towers ceased to be
<holstein> purchasing with linux support in mind, or included, or with linux preloaded can really save a lot of time and hassle
<holstein> nerdistmonk: its no one's fault, friend
<nerdistmonk> im using open source drivers for this card, so it falls in their hands
<holstein> nerdistmonk: nothing is broken.. you bought a box with windows support.. and thats fine.. but, linux is not doing anything to prevent you from running it on that card
<nerdistmonk> AMD intends on handing the torch over to the gallium/mesa team
<holstein> nerdistmonk: the open ones are doing the best they can
<nerdistmonk> lol
<holstein> nerdistmonk: the developers are not able to, or encouraged to know how to support the proprietary hardware
<nerdistmonk> you just made the broadest presumption in linux history
<holstein> *all* of linux is completely open, and anyone can support it, and more and more companies are
<holstein> nerdistmonk: a team of professionals were hired to provide drivers for your hardware in windows.. in linux, its just you and me, and this community.. and folks trying with the information they are given
<nerdistmonk> dude...ive been using linux for 15 years.
<nerdistmonk> its not a windows box
<nerdistmonk> forget i said anything please.
<holstein> nerdistmonk: so, ask the creators of the hardware for linux support, if they promised it.. if they didnt, then, there is no "fault"
<xubuntu81w_> How can i enable password on startup ?
<baizon> xubuntu81w_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/113500/why-am-i-not-asked-for-password-at-startup
<baizon> xubuntu81w_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM#Autologin
<xubuntu28i> hi everybody
<slickymasterWork> !hi | xubuntu28i
<ubottu> xubuntu28i: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<squeegily> Removing PulseAudio worked except that removed the system tray volume control
<holstein> squeegily: actually, it removed pulse audio, and all of its functions
<holstein> squeegily: you can use alsamixer in the terminal
<squeegily> So I went on #archlinux and asked them what the default volume control for XFCE is (the one that controls ALSA)
<squeegily> It's xfce4-mixer
<squeegily> The volume keys are really handy
<holstein> right.. xubuntu is ubuntu with xfce
<paolo> is there a way to specify things that I don't want to mount automatically, for example when i connect an usb drive?
<holstein> paolo: try in the settings manager, removable drives and media settings..
<paolo> no way from command line?
<holstein> paolo: im sure there is, but, you are using xfce, correct?
<paolo> yes
<holstein> paolo: try the GUI included for that setting
<squeegily> paolo: Settings > Removable Drives and media > sudo rm -rf /
<holstein> paolo: please dont run that command ^
<holstein> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<squeegily> That's really good that that ubottu shortcut exists
<mucus> i like that one
<paolo> thanks guys! i'm trying to selectively define which devices should or shouldn't be mounted, using their id
<paolo> it appears the gui doesn't offer that feature
<paolo> uuid
<holstein> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<holstein> though, that will be more at boot time
<holstein> paolo: i would try main #ubuntu or the main mailing list.. or a general linux channel..
<paolo> i'll do, thanks
<paolo> i added this line to /etc/fstab
<paolo> UUID=c1398422-7a7c-4863-8a8f-45a1db26b4f2 /home/paolo/parking/raspberry/bck/mnt/system ext4 noauto,rw,nodev,nosuid,uhelper=udisks2 0 0
<paolo> but it still is automatically mounted
<holstein> paolo: AFAIK, fstab is what happens at boot..not when a device is plugged
<paolo> not sure, because if in fstab i use /dev/null instead of some other dir, the partition is not mounted (without any reboot)
<holstein> paolo: but, you dont plug /dev/null into the machine
<holstein> i think if i wanted that, and i never have, so i have no first hand experience setting it up.. but, i would look at different file managers that may just offer this functionality by default, or, an easy way to selectively automount partitions and drives being plugged
<mucus> what's the command to install?
<mucus> i thought it was sudo install -i package.deb
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware#Via_a_Text_Based_Methods mucus
<mucus> dpkg!
<mall> Good afternoon from Barcelona. I've just noticed that my audio output -i.e. headphones- is not working! as in it does not out put any sound. This is an asus eeepc 1001xpd, and if I boot in, say, debian crunchbang it DOES work. Could somebody help me troubleshoot please? thank you
<mall> I am running an up to date xubuntu latest LTS
<holstein> mall: was it always working in ubuntu/xubuntu? did an update break something? does this happen as the guest user? i say, since its working in #!, the hardware is fine,and its either config or alsa/kernel driver related..
<mall> hello holstein, thank you for helping, I would say that it was working before, almost 100 % sure
<mall> and could not pinpoint when did this start to fail
<mall> I think before the last .1 update
<mall> unfortunately I am not sure
<holstein> mall: the last what .1 update? you mean, xubuntu 14.04.1 update?
<mall> yes, sorry
<holstein> mall: regardless, please try with the guest user.. this will tell you if the issue is system-wide, or in your user config
<mall> ok, let me try
<holstein> then, check *all* hardware keys, and mixer settings
<holstein> use pavucontrol
<mall> be right back
<holstein> get something playing and see if it works
<holstein> *then*, try older kernels in your grub list
<Parallaxx> Hey, what's the deal with Skype not installing on xubuntu.
<holstein> Parallaxx: it installs here, but, skype is not an application that is made by ubuntu
<holstein> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<holstein> Parallaxx: i'll just get the .deb from the "official" site.. if its not working these days, let the creators of it know you are having a problem, or share details about your issues, and a volunteer may assist
<Parallaxx> Yeah I tried that the other day except it got angry at 386 architecture or something
<holstein> Parallaxx: sure.. just elaborate about what "something" is.. seems like you could be trying to install the 32bit skype on 64bit xubuntu
<holstein> Parallaxx: which, AFAIK is not a problem.. http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-install-a-32bit-program-in-64bit-ubuntu for example *if* that is the issue you have
<Parallaxx> Sorry, lemme try again and then see exactly what error message I get
<Parallaxx> Cuz I forgot
<mall> holstein, are you there? guest user headphone output DOEs work
<holstein> mall: cool.. so, you can stop fiddling with the OS, and drivers, and system settings..
<mall> yay
<mall> jeje
<holstein> mall: you konw its just a simple config for your user... look in the pavucontrol application i mentioned
<mall> under pavucontrol, gui, output tab, headphones are selected
<Parallaxx> Lol it doesn't look like it's failing this time
<mall> and there is a volume bar shaking around
<mall> volume is 100% for both channels (0db)
<mall> not muted
<holstein> mall: sure.. so you can look there, and try messing with *all* settings, since, headphones may or may not be labeled headphones.. and try alsamixer in the terminal as well
<holstein> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<holstein> mall: you cant trust the labeles..
<Parallaxx> Wow it's installing mad stuff now just for Skype
<mall> there are just two outs
<mall> internal speakers and headphone out
<holstein> mall: ok.. but, you *know* the output works. and on your system.. so, in your user setup is where you will find the answer
<mall> internal speakers, when selected, work... while headphone out, does not, just stop sound, although there is no error feedback from the computer, i.e. from pavucontrol gui, it acts as if everything was working
<mall> let me try alsamixer
<mall> as you suggested
<Parallaxx> Well.... Skype installed, what do ya know
<Parallaxx> No clue what happened the other day
<mall> nothing in alsamixer, holstein; where else should I check ?
<holstein> mall: in your users config
<mall> sorry, but when you say users config, what do you refer exactly
<holstein> mall: one can always just rename, or move *all* configs.. test, then, put back what you want/need
<holstein> mall: just that, friend. the .config files for the users session, which is the only place you state your audio is "broken
<mall> are you talking about files ?
<holstein> mall: the config files, correct
<mall> and where would I find these files
<holstein> mall: *literally* in ~/.config
<mall> jaja
<mall> ok, thank you
<holstein> mall: one can always just rename that, and test with a fresh config, and put back what is needed. or easily revert if that is not the 'Fix'
<mall> if you rename or delete the config, it is automatically re-created ?
<holstein> mall: no need to delete
<holstein> mall: just rename, or move, and *keep* the current configs..
<Parallaxx> Is there any difference between chromium and chrome besides the need to install pepper flash separately with chromium?
<holstein> then, you will get new, fresh, default, out of the box, hopefully, non broken configs
<holstein> Parallaxx: https://code.google.com/p/chromium/wiki/ChromiumBrowserVsGoogleChrome
<holstein> Parallaxx: as far as for ubuntu/xubuntu, chromium is in the default repos.. chrome is not.. as far as for adobe/flash, adobe provides the current flash for chrome, which can be used in other browsers
<Parallaxx> Seems like same thing minus functionality and made 'politically' amenable to linuxers
<holstein> Parallaxx: you can draw whatever conclusions you like... adobe doesnt allow flash to be released in a state that allows ubuntu to included it.. so, chrome cannot be included
<holstein> Parallaxx: they provide a .deb, that adds the source, if you want/need to use it.. if not, chromium is in the repos..
<Parallaxx> Yeah kinda what I said... Maybe got 'blame' wrong but
<Parallaxx> Similar
<holstein> flash is not the only reason or limitation that prevents chrome from being released with it
<holstein> Parallaxx: there is no "blame", though.. there are guidelines. they are not met
<holstein> Parallaxx: but, that doesnt matter, since you can choose to run whichever you want
<Parallaxx> Only bad thing about proper chrome is it seemed to render fonts ugly last time I tried
<holstein> Parallaxx: sure.. "ugly" is always a matter of opinion, and you can always let the creators know what you prefer, or, seek support on how to make it look as you choose
<internetman> is there a tray app for enable/disable sleep/hibernate functions?
<internetman> i seem to remember there is, but cant find it
<Parallaxx> Lemme try with Chromium this time
<internetman> caffeine!
<Parallaxx> Beauty is only somewhat in the eye of the beholder though ;)
<holstein> Parallaxx: preferences are, certainly, and you are welcome to ask for, and faciliate your *exact* preferences.. and using specific terms, and relative comparisons will help volunteers assist
<Parallaxx> New question.... Truecrypt.. What's everyone's thoughts? To use, or not to use?
<holstein> Parallaxx: its not supported anymore
<holstein> Parallaxx: its *only* supported to decrypt files to migrate.. again, freedom of choice is that you can use whatever tools you like, even ones the creators themselves state *not* to use..
<Parallaxx> Well the newest one is crippled but
<mall> holstein, is there any particular configs that you believe could be affecting the headphones output? there are so many config files here
<holstein> Parallaxx: there is no "but".. its designed *not* to work, since its not supported anymore.. you can ask in an appropriate ##security channel.. its not in the repos
<mall> ^'
<Parallaxx> The last uncrippled version is still capable, there's difference of opinion on whether it's ok to use
<holstein> Parallaxx: there actually isnt.. its not supported.. but, you *can* use it.. if your opinion is you want to use is regardless, then use it ..no one will stop you.. if you are asking if you should, the answer is clear
<holstein> mall: thats why i suggest, just rename the *entire* ~/.config ..let a new one spawn at relog,and test the audio.. if it works, put back what you want/need, inside .config, which may be nothing.. if its doesnt work.. delete the newone, and put the old one back
<Parallaxx> Was it once included in the repositories before it was randomly abandoned
<mall> ok I understand the suggestion now, thank you
<holstein> Parallaxx: is that a question? regardless, the answer is, its not in the repos..
<holstein> Parallaxx: truecrypt is not in the repos..
<Parallaxx> It was a question, I'm curious if it ever was
<Parallaxx> What's a better channel to ask this stuff btw
<holstein> Parallaxx: AFAIK, it was never allowed to be included, likely due to licencing
<holstein> Parallaxx: the "better" channel, again, would be ##security
<mucus_> how do i install themes?
<mucus_> my xubu just has a few, and the ones i like aren't here
<holstein> mucus_: depends.. there are typically directions with the themes, if you get them from something like gnomelook..
<Parallaxx> Weird how that has two hash symbols
<mucus_> oh there are sites for these
<mucus_> derp i shoulda just googled
<Parallaxx> Thanks for the better channel
<Parallaxx> They basically said the same as you
<Parallaxx> So I'm happy installing it
<holstein> Parallaxx: the text and references are on the site where you are downloading it from
<Parallaxx> Actually it installs easier than even chromium
<drc> Parallaxx: two hashes in the channel name usually means that you have to be registered on freenode to get in...usually :)
<Parallaxx> I'm not installing from their main site, you have to use an alternate trusted site to get the non-crippled one
<holstein> Parallaxx: lol..
<Parallaxx> Grc truecrypt archive I used
<holstein> Parallaxx: its funny to even refer to that so loosely as "trusted" ;)
<Parallaxx> Yeah I used that extremely loosely
<holstein> Parallaxx: please dont, since its not factual
<knome> drc, nope, it usually means the channel has a general subject
<drc> knome: Really?  I've been misinformed for years then :)
<Parallaxx> Sorry!
<Parallaxx> Maybe "not completely totally sketchy"
<Parallaxx> Rather than "trusted" lol
<holstein> Parallaxx: i prefer to use the term "unsupported", since its not supported any longer
<knome> drc, "Primary channel names, formatted with a single leading hash mark (#), are reserved for participating groups and organizations based on their legal or informal claim to the associated name or name prefix."
<holstein> Parallaxx: we can use the offtopic channel for discussion..
<holstein> !ot
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<knome> drc, "Topical or reference channel names, formatted with two leading hash marks (##), are allocated on a first-come, first-served basis to unofficial groups wishing to discuss a project, group or general topic area."
<knome> drc, from https://freenode.net/policy.shtml
<drc> Yeah, I was just looking at that...live and learn.
<Parallaxx> Which is the off topic channel
<Parallaxx> Oops
<Parallaxx> Nevermind
<holstein> Parallaxx: the one above in the linux.. #xubuntu-otfftopic
<Parallaxx> Didn't read
<knome> Parallaxx, pay attention!
<Parallaxx> Sorry!
<holstein> #xubuntu-offtopic
<Parallaxx> Momentary lapse
<mucus_> hrm. . . .
<mucus_> why can't i drop my theme folder from desktop to /usr/share/themes ?
<mucus_> can't cut/paste either
<knome> mucus_, you need sudo to do that
<drc> permissions?
<Pici> (shouldn't that be ~/.themes/ for user themes)
<mucus_> that's another one
<drc> mucus_: Use ~/.themes, no problem
<Pici> I admit, its been a while since I've dealt with desktop stuff.
<holstein> i was thinking a local .themes would work
<mucus_> but i also don't know how to open my hidden folders
<knome> Pici, user-specific themes, yes :)
<holstein> mucus_: in the filemanager menu, you can use control+h to hide/unhide
<holstein> filemanager window, i should say
<mucus_> that's not doing it. . .
<holstein> mucus_: you may not have .themes in your home
<mucus_> none of the hidden folders . . . wait home?
<drc> phone home
<knome> mucus_, /home/yourusername/.themes/
<mucus_> here i was looking at /
<mucus_> silly me
<Pici> the ~ denotes your home
<holstein> mucus_: its tricky at first.. no worries
<mucus_> so can i just create .themes ?
<holstein> mucus_: correct
<holstein> and in your users /home, you will have permission to do so
<mucus_> there we go
<mucus_> still not the theme i wanted, but eh
<drc> mucus_: ~/.themes is the place to drop the new themes you do want, once you get them.
<Parallaxx> What kinda themes work
<mucus_> there we go
<mucus_> dusk gtk3
<mucus_> beautiful
<Parallaxx> Xfce look?
<drc> Parallaxx: It varies, some, like greybird, are complex while some, like basix, are very simple
<Parallaxx> Hmm
<mucus_> oh i can change my mouse too?
<mucus_> neat
<mall> holstein, one question, if I remove all config files, do I have to reboot to test sound? logout? any cli suggested line? thanks
<drc>  mall: I'd <rename> ~/.config (not <remove>)...and a simple logout/in should work to respawn things.
<mall> ok thanks
<mall> holstein, drc, I moved my .config folder to desktop, logged out then in, but that did not solve the problem of audio not coming out of headphones or plugged external speakers (internal speakers work, and external speakers or headphones work in other distros)
<holstein> mall: sure
<holstein> mall: but, still, you state, its working as other users
<mall> at least as guest
<mall> btw, this defaulted all my panels :(
<mall> they are all default now, why oh why, I put a lot of effort there
<holstein> mall: sure.. im just saying, thats a pretty good indicator that the issue is with the users config, and not with the system
<holstein> mall: the "defaulted panels" is why i stated *not* to remove the config files, but, just rename, and test
<mall> i did not remove but moved
<holstein> mall: now that you have tested, as i stated before, you can easily delete the new ones, and put your others either back in place, or rename them back as default
<mall> i already moved the .config back to place
<holstein> *great*!
<holstein> so, relog back in and things will be as they were
<mall> but not all was restored, i.e. panels
<mall> I already did that, panels are on default :/
<holstein> the config for your panel is in there..
<mall> this is strange indeed
<holstein> if you deleted, or moved or removed it back when you were poking around in there, then, that would get you a default config
<holstein> regardless, none of this addresses your issue... and is not suggested as a fix, but, more a way to isolate where the issue is
<mall> I did, exactly: - move config file to desktop -logout login (everything shows as default) -try sound with and without headphones (no changes) -put back old .config in place (Replace all) -logout login
<holstein> mall: sure, and i hear what you are saying, but, *before* you moved it, you were looking around in there, and i dont know what you did, and im not saying you did anyhting.. just that, things happen
<mall> hmmm, I didn't really edit anything :/
<holstein> mall: ok
<mall> Idk, oh god
<mall> anyway...,
<holstein> mall: the panels are defaulted.. fact.. if you dont have the config backed up, then its gone
<mall> yeah, its fine, I guess, but if re-doing config files do not solve the problem, what else can the problem be related to? other packages?
<mall> needs to be user-dependant
<holstein> mall: all im noting is, since it works as other users, the system is likely fine
<mall> Yes, that makes sense
<mall> but could it be that some program installed only for this particular user is messing with my sound ?
<mall> or programs are not installed in this manner ?
<holstein> mall: i dont know how you installed programs
<holstein> they typically are not. but, i dont know what you have done, and you dont either
<mall> jaja
<mall> (haha)
<holstein> mall: i say, the "quickest" route, for me, if i dont know *anything* about the box anymore, would be to backup and fresh install
<holstein> i may prefer that, if i dont know anything about the system
<mall> I see
<mall> It is not as I do not know anything about the system, I just do not know when did headphones stop working
<holstein> otherwise, im pretty certain you just have it muted
<mall> alsamixer shows headphones at full gain
<holstein> mall: sure, and would, if they were muted
<holstein> mall: its *known* that ticking and unticking mute boxes help
<holstein> mall: i will literally tweak *every* setting where i have mentioned
<mall> in pavucontrol....
<holstein> mall: in *all* tools
<mall> hmmm+
<mall> muting and unmuting internal mic does it
<mall> Ô_ô
<mall> puzzling
<mall> but solved
<holstein> mall: sure.. tweaking all the settings, is a handy way.. thats what i had assumed you had done before i suggested the /home config move
<mall> thank you
<drc> mall: I'd logout/in/reboot...just to make sure that the "fix" carries over.
<mall> good call drc, thank you too
<mall> gonna try that
<xubuntu90w> good evening i was wondering if anyone could help me with somthing how do I get my wireless network working in xubuntu i get an error about kernel driver about wireless so i have no idea
<drc> xubuntu90w: A bit more data would be helpful...such as what wifi chip you have, what you've done and what the exact error is.
<drc> guess we'll never know :)
<mucus_> oh
<mucus_> i think i should timestamps on
<mucus_> test
<mucus_> woohoo
<mucus_> i have a run file for teamspeak but even after toggling run as executable i can't get it to do anything.
<mucus_> what can i do to make this install?
<holstein> !info teamspeak
<ubottu> Package teamspeak does not exist in utopic
<holstein> mucus_: should still be something like http://www.sysads.co.uk/2014/06/install-teamspeak-3-in-ubuntu-14-04/
<holstein> mucus_: there is a ppa..
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/531751/installed-teamspeak-3-wont-open-14-04
<holstein> mucus_: thats what i would try first.. the ppa
<mucus> perfect, thanks
<rosaecaeruleae> how do I change owner of a hdd?
<holstein> rosaecaeruleae: i would use chown
<holstein> or, just sudo do what i need to do
<rosaecaeruleae> holstein, i need a command then
<holstein> rosaecaeruleae: try chown
<rosaecaeruleae> sudo chown?
<holstein> rosaecaeruleae: there are many ways. what are you trying to do?
<rosaecaeruleae> change the owner
<holstein> rosaecaeruleae: sure.. of what?
<holstein> an ntfs partition? ext? in xubuntu?
<holstein> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<rosaecaeruleae> a hdd in ext4
<rosaecaeruleae> i just created the partition with gparted
<holstein> rosaecaeruleae: http://itsfoss.com/set-write-permission-ext4-partition-ubuntu-linux/
<holstein> rosaecaeruleae: but, you could have created it incorrectly, or other issues.. i suggest being cautious
<GreenCurry> i had to hose down my system and redo it for a proper partitioning
<rosaecaeruleae> i havo to cd to the directory i want to chown, right?
<rosaecaeruleae> before doing it i mean
<holstein> rosaecaeruleae: just read http://itsfoss.com/set-write-permission-ext4-partition-ubuntu-linux/ and follow it
<holstein> rosaecaeruleae: thats exactly the process i would follow, to find the drive and partition i want to deal with. and the exact command
<holstein> rosaecaeruleae: to answer the question, you do *not* need to cd to it
<rosaecaeruleae> jesus christ, last time I changed usernames I used sudo trhunar
<rosaecaeruleae> sudo thunar
<rosaecaeruleae> and then gui
<rosaecaeruleae> 4 months ago
<holstein> rosaecaeruleae: gksudo thunar, likely.. but that just lets you access..
<holstein> rosaecaeruleae: the link i gave will help you get read/write access.. permanently
<holstein> you would need sudo each time the other way, and its not recommended
<Executioner> if I ssh to the beach do I get a seashell?
<holstein> Executioner: thats funny.. but, do use the OT channel :)
 * Pici groans
<rosaecaeruleae> heh
<GreenCurry> how do i force close a program?
<GreenCurry> in this case i mean steam
<holstein> GreenCurry: i will "ps aux" maybe something like "ps aux | grep steam" and kill by pid.. though there are other ways..
<holstein> may need to tty for that if you are in a game..
<GreenCurry> i tried killall steam
<GreenCurry> but that didn't do it
<holstein> GreenCurry: if its not called "steam" it sone
<holstein> wont*
<GreenCurry> yeah, i've figure that out now
<GreenCurry> looks like pid might be 9321
<holstein> http://steamcommunity.com/app/221410/discussions/1/846940247646813827/
<GreenCurry> killall 9321?
<holstein> GreenCurry: the pid will be specific to your situation
<holstein> i just try kill pid
<GreenCurry> oh no all
<GreenCurry>  mrng
<GreenCurry> it's still not dyingh
<holstein> GreenCurry: it wont just die. .you have to kill it
<GreenCurry> okay it won't get killed
<holstein> i assume you tried " killall MainThrd"
<GreenCurry> no, but will that kill everything that i have running?
<holstein> GreenCurry: http://steamcommunity.com/app/221410/discussions/1/846940247646813827/
<rosaecaeruleae> holstein , what s wrong with chown -R adm:adm media/dexter/Volume65 <<?
<holstein> rosaecaeruleae: nothing, if it does what you want, and all that information, that is specific to your scenario, is correct
<Executioner> or just use htop
<holstein> rosaecaeruleae: if you are trying to play some ripped video files, and getting a message, dont assume that is premission releated
<holstein> !restricted | rosaecaeruleae
<ubottu> rosaecaeruleae: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<GreenCurry> weird, that didn't kill it either
<rosaecaeruleae> no, now I need to reduce the 5% free space ext4 reserves and reduce it to 1%
<rosaecaeruleae> tune2fs -m1 does nothing, can you help me with the syntacxis?
<holstein> rosaecaeruleae: what are you trying to do?
<rosaecaeruleae> http://linux.die.net/man/8/tune2fs zzzz -m
<rosaecaeruleae> reserved blocks
<holstein> rosaecaeruleae: why? what are you trying to do?
<rosaecaeruleae> reduce it
<holstein> rosaecaeruleae: reduce what?
<holstein> rosaecaeruleae: when i did, what i can only assume is what you are alluding to, i used basically this.. https://flexion.org/posts/2010-01-recovering-reserved-space-ext4.html
<ylzhan> I have a problem with using my galaxy s3 mtp connection with xubuntu it's verry buggy and gparted don't detect my device
<xangua> What ubuntu release? ylzhan
<holstein> ylzhan: thats unfortunate.. it may not be anything that can be addressed from xubuntu
<ylzhan> xubuntu 14.10 Galaxy S3
<ylzhan> it works fine with windows but in xubuntu it's buggy just to access a folder it's take 1 minute and when I try to copy it fails
<xangua> Mtp should work with no issues, that's all I can say,I just connected my phone half an hour ago to transfer music
<ylzhan> Yes it works but It's so buggy
<ni291187> Hier Folks
<ylzhan> I force it a little bit and It just crash
<ylzhan> and it does not open pictures I just have a blank photo with a cross
<ylzhan> generally an usb device is mounted on /dev/sdb* right?
<holstein> ylzhan:  i look, each time, and see where it is
<ylzhan> because when I do fdisk I haven't /dev/sdb*
<ylzhan> but in Thunar I see it
<holstein> ylzhan: sure. .it could be somewhere else..
<ylzhan> When I do fdisk or even when I look with Gparted I don't see my device mounted what does it mean a driver/format problem ?
<holstein> ylzhan: can be
<holstein> ylzhan: if its not intended to show as a device in linux..
<ylzhan> but why Thunar can open it and see it like mounted ? I don't understand
<holstein> i always fiddle around and get something to work, though, these days, i dont connect wireless devices with a cable.. i'll come up with a more permanent solution, such as, just doing a proper backup of the media files
<xubuntu90w> Hey everyone. I just made my first Ubuntu bootable usb stick. I am having a pretty big issue.
<xubuntu90w> When I select to boot from my usb device, I get the Ubuntu starting screen with the spinning blue line segment, and it just spins and spins. I waited forty minutes and then turned on chat. Can anybody help me?
<drc> xubuntu90w: Is this a LiveUSB or did you actually install Xubuntu to a USB (from a LiveCD/USB)?
<xubuntu90w> Hey, can anybody see my messages? I want to make sure my pic isn't going to crash here. Anybody?
<xubuntu90w> Oh thank god.
<xubuntu90w> I got the xUbuntu 14.04.1 .iso and used a program to format my FD for Linux, make a bootable Linux version on it, and restarted my computer. Went to boot from the thing, and I just have an Ubuntu screen and permanent blue spin.
<xubuntu90w> I tried to make a live usb and followed the instructions perfectly.
<drc> xubuntu90w: What "program" did you use to format (whatever a "FD" is, I'm assuming it's a USB stick) and what did you use to "make a bootable Linux version on it"?
<xubuntu90w> Flash drive, and I am rooting around for the exact file name. Just a sec
<paganinibis> ciao
<xubuntu90w> I used Rufus-1.4.12.exe
<drc> On what OS did you do this, Windows?
<xubuntu90w> The specific .iso I used was xubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<xubuntu90w> Yes, windows 7
<drc> xubuntu90w: Then I'd read this  http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows  and follow it. Never heard of Rufus-1.4.12.exe.
<xubuntu90w> I have since turned my computer back off and am in my main windows partition where I attempted the whole thing in the first place.
<xubuntu90w> Rufus is what 10 different Ubuntu forums told me to use to make a bootable copy of Linux for live use so I could try it.
<xubuntu442> hi
<xubuntu90w> I am waiting for my wireless card to read.
<xubuntu90w> Okay, I am on the site. I have universal usb installer. It was the first program I tried to use to make my pen drive Linux. I tried it and it said I couldn't create a bootable usb. I troubleshot, and that is what led me around to rufus
<xubuntu90w> like I had said before, I can get the device to read, but it just won't finish the startup process. I don't know why or how to find out why or how to fix the problem.
<xubuntu90w> I thought Maybe somebody in here could help me figure it out.
<holstein> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<holstein> xubuntu90w: the way i have addressed that problem is, formatting the stick, fresh. checking the md5 sum of the iso i donwload
<holstein> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<holstein> and using the unetbootin tool
<xubuntu90w> Installing linuxlive usb creator
<holstein> xubuntu90w: cool. enjoy! and consider installing unetbootin
<holstein> !info unetbootin
<ubottu> unetbootin (source: unetbootin): installer of Linux/BSD distributions to a partition or USB drive. In component universe, is optional. Version 603-1 (utopic), package size 216 kB, installed size 839 kB
<drc> xubuntu90w: MD5 will make sure that your DL of the ISO is good (nowadays it usually is). On the initial boot menu menu there also should be an item something along the lines of "check media", this will make sure that your burn of the iso to the USB is good.
<ylzhan> Does xorg support well opengl to run webgl with chrome ? I have some issues but not with nvidia drivers
<holstein> ylzhan: you'll need 3d driver support
<xubuntu90w> Linuxlive just gave me a message saying that 14.04.1 does not support live usb boot, and it will try to install 14.10 instead. Far superior to the previous program. Whoever recommended Rufus... I'll just be polite and say nothing.
<holstein> xubuntu90w: 14.04 *does* support that
<holstein> xubuntu90w: so, try the other tool i reference, *after* checking the md5 sum.. unetbootin
<ylzhan> holstein even with mesa-utils installed it doesn't work
<holstein> ylzhan: well, mesa-utils doenst provide 3d support
<holstein> ylzhan: you can try using the glxgears command, to see if you have 3d support
<holstein> otherwise, i am able to use the technology where i test, where the drivers support it
<ylzhan> holstein i have 3d support
<holstein> ylzhan: cool.. im not sure what it is you are trying to do, but let the maintainers konw its not working for you
<ylzhan> i'm trying to run archon runtime in chrome
<xubuntu90w> When you say md5sum, you don't mean the .txt do you?
<xubuntu90w> Because I because I can't make sense out of it. It just looks like code to me, and I'm not that good yet.
<knome> !md5um | xubuntu90w
<knome> !md5sum | xubuntu90w
<ubottu> xubuntu90w: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<knome> that
<xubuntu90w> Okay, it is already installing a copy of utopic unicorn and there have been no speed bumps. I'll just try Linux with that one.
<xubuntu90w> Thank you so much, everyone. I actually learned quite a bit from what you explained to me and what I read. I hope I'm capable of doing it on my own from here on out.
<knome> xubuntu90w, good luck and enjoy
<squeegily> Removal of PulseAudio went perfectly! The only thing I had to change was I had to install xfce4-mixer and add it to the panel
<squeegily> So I could control ALSA audio
<squeegily> But other than that, smooth sailing
<squeegily> I figured removing a component like that was going to cause all sorts of problems for me
<drc> squeegily: Like I said (yesterday?), it never did cause problems for me even though all the google hits said Armageddon was around the corner :)
<drc> But then my sound requirements are simple.
<mucus> computers have sound?
<drc> Yeah, when the hdd dies it makes a death-throttle sound.
<mucus> oh yeah i know that sound
<mucus> and a posix beep
#xubuntu 2015-01-07
<squeegily> My computer needs the pm-utils --quirk-vbemode-restore to resume from suspend. But when I close the lid to enter sleep mode, it does not use pm-utils and so I have to manually power off the computer
<squeegily> What do I need to change to affect the way that the lid-close shuts down the computer?
<squeegily> Okay the question I'm wondering is: how do I configure xfce4-power-manager to use pm-utils? Whatever it's currently using doesn't work
<xubuntu324> Hello?
<knome> ...lo
<xubuntu52w> Hi.  I accidently unchecked the 'show menu bar' checkbox under the window toolbar, so it made the toolbar disapear and I'm no longer able to show the toolbar (since the checkbox was inside that toolbar).  Is there an other place where I can reactivate window menu toolbars ?
<xubuntu52w> The File Manager window, to be more precise
<xubuntu52w> Ah, found a solution (lack of google-fu on my part)
<xubuntu52w> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2156253
<xubuntu52w> sorry for the noise
<squeegily> How do I configure xfce4-power-manager to use pm-utils? Whatever it's currently using doesn't work (my system needs certain pm-utils --quirk-*s to properly resume from sleep)
<squeegily> Or does anybody know how to make logind take over power management? Since it's already properly set up for pm-util quirk usage
<tingeltangeltom> Good evening all
<tingeltangeltom> i have a problem with massive cpu load by using teamspeak, who can help me?
<tingeltangeltom> Hmm, no one thay can help me? :(
<cfhowlett> tingeltangeltom, ask #ubuntu
<tingeltangeltom> ok
<tingeltangeltom> cfhowlett you mean the "normal" ubuntu distr. right?
<cfhowlett> yes
<tingeltangeltom> ok, thx
<blackgatonegro> I keep getting this error "An unresolvable problem occurred while initializing the package information. Please report this bug against the 'update-manager' package and include the following error message:'E:The package android-studio needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.'" I don't have that package.
<jalt> Hi, I want to stick with a LTS version, but Xubuntu support is only 3yrs vs 5 for regular Ubuntu + XFCE DE. Does this make a difference in practice? What happens after the 3yrs elapse? I´m ok with losing support for Xubuntu-only features (ie. desktop customizations) but I want to be able to not upgrade any of the core components for as long as mainline Ubuntu supports them.
<xangua> after 3 yars specific xfce packages stop recieving secutiry updates
<jalt> I see. Is there a list of such packages?
<knome> jalt, in 2016, next LTS version will be released, so you will be able to upgrade to that then
<jalt> I know, but that is just it - I do not want to update, not even to another LTS.
<knome> why?
<jalt> Basically I am doing devel on Matlab and they are iffy with support. Additionally, I have some very old C/C++ source that is a pain to compile with half-recent gcc, let alone future versions, so I´d really stick to a single version.
<knome> ok...
<jalt> For my own personal usage this would not be a problem, so I totally understand the rationale behind the Xubuntu team.
<jalt> *team´s decision.
<knome> well, the list of unsupported packages is the diff of packages you get when you install xubuntu-desktop on top of ubuntu-desktop
<knome> or, in other words, any packages that exists in the default xubuntu installation but not ubuntu
<jalt> right, but my plan was to install ubuntu server (no dektop) and then add xfce4
<jalt> so the diff should be rather small, but I am unsure how to ¨generate¨ it
<knome> the xfce packages will not have more than 3 years of support either
<jalt> hmm that is news to me. i thought xfce WAS supported by mainline ubuntu too
<knome> no, the mainline ubuntu only supports unity stuff
<knome> and other things it needs to use
<knome> not xfce, since it's not used by ubuntu desktop
<mucus> wait, xfce support is being dropped?
<knome> mucus, no...
<mucus> oh, no big deal either way
<knome> xfce will be supported for three years for the LTS versions, as everyhing in xubuntu
<knome> but not 5 years as the ubuntu desktop packages
<jalt> I don´t doubt you knome, but I am having a hard time sourcing your statement. I was under the impression that everything in the mainline ubuntu repo was ¨supported¨ - i.e. only universe and such were not.
<mucus> oh
<jalt> Do you have a link to where this support limitation is explained?
<knome> jalt, xfce4 is in universe
<jalt> well then, that would do it :)
<jalt> http://askubuntu.com/questions/16366/whats-the-difference-between-a-long-term-support-release-and-a-normal-release
<jalt> The Desktop refers to the packages that are in the main and restricted  repositories, these are the ones that have the little  Ubuntu icon next  to them in Synaptic or are marked as Supported in the Software-Centre  respectively.  The Server packages are the ones in the "server-ship" and "supported-common" seeds (there's a directory of all of the different seeds available).
<jalt> If the above is valid, it makes sense.
<knome> that's correct
<knome> considering that "the desktop" means "the ubuntu desktop desktop"
<knome> not "the xubuntu desktop" :)
<drc> jalt: knome is the former Xubuntu Project Lead (and probably doesn't want to say "Trust me, I know what I'm talking about"), so I would guess he's pretty well up on the LTS/Release/Support issue with respect to Xubuntu :)
<jalt> :D thank you for saying it for him, and thank you knome for your work
<knome> jalt, you're welcome
<knome> drc, thank you, and of course i don't run screaming "i'm an expert baby" ;)
<jalt> just to clarify, if i choose xubuntu lts (or ubuntu lts and add xfce4 packages), 3 yrs from now I will still be able to do apt-get update and get updates to core stuff, but there will simply be no new updates for xfce-related packages on the 14.04 tree. At that point I can take my chances with eventual security issues, or dist-upgrade to 16.04 or whatever the new lts will be called.
<Joe_knock> seeing as knome is here. I thought I'd ask if there will be support for the fork of debian called Devuan or something with XFCE
<drc> opps...sorry knome, for outing you.
<knome> Joe_knock, not here at least, you'd have to ask support from the fork developers
<knome> drc, no, that's ok really :P
<knome> i'm not specifically trying to hide the fact either...
<xangua> jalt: Yes, and  I think 3 years is a pretty good deal, back when only the default ubuntu desktop was only supported 3 years and server related 5 years but xfce and other desktop didn't even had LTS support
<Joe_knock> in terms of how XFCE works though, how connected is it to systemd?
<Joe_knock> There
<jalt> yes, not complaining at all, just want to make an informed choice now to avoid surprises in the future
<Joe_knock> there
<Joe_knock> There's been steady growth in support for XFCE
<knome> Joe_knock, not the best one to answer that, but if systemd will be in ubuntu, the xubuntu team will most likely do their best to make it work with xfce
<Joe_knock> aah crap. This has been my go-to desktop for 2 years now. I'll have to work with the devuan guys to make XFCE work there
<jalt> afaik, current xfce is not really dependend on anyting systemd specific but gtk2 is out and gtk3 requires some systemd-related stuff logind + consolekit? which may or may not end up having non-systemd based drop in replacements
<knome> i don't think anybody wants to make xfce actually *dependent* of anything... but supporting systemd is a different thing
<Joe_knock> if there can be a layer in between systemd and xfce, that would be better. Then XFCE can work in other non-systemd places
<knome> anyway, #xfce is probably better for that discussion, and if you are willing/able to help with the transition, then #xfce-dev is a good place
<Joe_knock> wow, I didnt know there was a specific channel for xfce. Let me try asking them there
<knome> while the xubuntu team contributes to xfce, we're still mostly the downstream, seeing where xfce go and trying to make that direction work with where ubuntu is going
<jalt> not sure you want to go where ubuntu is going tee hee, but i kid.
<knome> well, we want to give all new technologies a fair chance
<Joe_knock> knome: So Xubuntu and XFCE are 2 different teams?
<knome> Joe_knock, yep
<Joe_knock> I always thought the 2 teams were more tightly coupled
<jalt> xfce is the desktop, xubuntu is the distro. xfce is used by xubuntu, just like unity is used by mainline ubuntu.
<knome> Joe_knock, many people in xubuntu are more or less doing things for xfce, but yeah, it's definitely two different teams
<knome> jalt, the caveat being that unity is developed by the same company as ubuntu, so the teams are that way more tied together
<jalt> if you have xubuntu installed you try logging in with the xfce session and see the differences that the xubuntu-team made to stock xfce
<knome> there is no similar umbrella organization or team for xubuntu and xfce, or kubuntu and kde etc...
<jalt> while i understand that the lack of such company implies a lack of funds / consolidated steering committee it also means you won´t be going down that retarded everything-is-a-tablet road.
<knome> we should really continue this discussion on #xubuntu-offtopic (welcome!)
<Joe_knock> things are quiet enough here that I don't think it matters where we discuss it?
<drc> Joe_knock: that's not the idea, #xubuntu is for support, #xubuntu-offtopic is for chat :)
<knome> well, the goal is to keep the channel always clear for support questions
<jalt> alright, back on topic, where can I get a list (or files?) of the default themes/bakcgrounds that were used on previous xubuntu versions? I´m pretty sure I can change them manually, but I would like to use some references. I think the one I am looking for is  10.10 but i´d rather glance at them all.
<Joe_knock> okay cool. Well my question is for the "Action Buttons" item in the panel. When I click on lock screen, it does nothing.
<knome> jalt, you'll want to investigate the source for xubuntu-artwork
<jalt> thank you knome, that is it.
<brainwash> Joe_knock: does anything happen if you run the command "xflock4"?
<Joe_knock> brainwash: on the commandline?
<brainwash> Joe_knock: yes
<Joe_knock> let me give it a try. Just waiting for my VM to finish installing
<brainwash> xflock4 is a simple wrapper script which will try to launch various screen lockers
<brainwash> I assume that it's also executed if you select the lock screen option in the action button menu
<Joe_knock> How did Action Buttons become external? It was previously a core part of 12.04, brainwash
<brainwash> external?
<Joe_knock> in brackets it says: external
<brainwash> I don't know
<brainwash> it should be an internal panel plugin (part of xfce4-panel)
<brainwash> and generally, whisker menu made the action buttons somewhat obsolete, so they have been removed from the panel in 14.04
<Joe_knock> brainwash: Old habits :P I was used to having them split up. Whisker menus UX isn't too nice
<brainwash> it's just the default panel design, you can tweak and customize it the way you like it :)
<brainwash> there was some development on a little tool for the panel which would allow the user to load/save different panel setups
<brainwash> including some preconfigured ones
<brainwash> however, still work in progress
<xubuntu67w> Hi
<xubuntu67w> I need help
<holstein> xubuntu67w: sure.. just ask and a volunteer will try
<xubuntu67w> When you restart or turn off my PC it is done correctly, and I have to turn it off from the power button. I did not and found nothing on internet forums.
<holstein> xubuntu67w: i would simply look for and apply updates and reboot and test
<holstein> http://www.unixmen.com/fix-shutdown-power-computer-ubuntu-14-04/
<holstein> xubuntu67w:  i also suggest the #ubuntu channel in your native language
<tadeo> Hi
<tadeo> hola
<tadeo> necesito ayuda
<tadeo> i need help
<Joe_knock> hello and welcome newbies. Please dont ask to ask. Just ask about your problem and somebody will answer.
<deshipu> !pt | tadeo
<ubottu> tadeo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<tadeo> Spanish!!!
<tadeo> Spinshi?
<holstein> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<tadeo> Gracias
<holstein> tadeo: http://www.unixmen.com/fix-shutdown-power-computer-ubuntu-14-04/
<tadeo> eso necesito escribirlo en una terminal=
<tadeo> ?
<Joe_knock> !gr
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<holstein> tadeo: http://www.unixmen.com/fix-shutdown-power-computer-ubuntu-14-04/ is what you use.. if it doesnt work, as in the spanish speaking channel
<Joe_knock> !ge
<ubottu> ქართული ენაზე დახმარების მიღებისთვის გთხოვთ შემობრძანდით #ubuntu-ge / Kartuli enaze dakhmarebis mighebistvis gtkhovt shemobrdzandit #ubuntu-ge
<Joe_knock> :-/
<holstein> Joe_knock: you can query the bot
<Joe_knock> i was trying german but neither of those 2 are it
<holstein> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
#xubuntu 2015-01-08
<cq-aux> hi, these updates seem to be really bad for my computer
<cq-aux> it's not over heating meanly
<cq-aux> is there a fix for this guys?
<holstein> cq-aux: for what?
<cq-aux> to cool down my lappy
<holstein> cq-aux: why is what hot?
<holstein> cq-aux: you took an update? what update? when? and what is hot?
<Joekenorer> Good evening.  Anyone in>
<Joekenorer> ?
<holstein> yes
<drc> Nope, we all went to the pub
<Joekenorer> lol
<knome> drc, they're all closed by now here
<Joekenorer> Well, I'm a noob at anything Linux and I happen to have a spare laptop that I wanted to experiment with.  I just downloaded xubuntu 14.04
<drc> shame on you knome, closing down the pub when there is work to be done here.  Go ahead Joekenorer, ask your question.
<Joekenorer> I'm kind of wondering where to start.  I don't have a usb drive on hand, but I can burn discs on my other machine.
<Joekenorer> I understand the boot operation to install, but will it pickup all my devices and have/get drivers for them?
<drc> The you're good to go, burn it and boot...you need any instructions on how to do that?
<Joekenorer> I understand the boot operation to install, but will it pickup all my devices and have/get drivers for them?
<xangua> try it and see
<drc> Joekenorer: It <should> pickup most hardware automagically...some, like video drivers (NVIDIA, etc) and wifi (broadcaom) may need a hand
<knome> Joekenorer, all of our ISOs include a live environment you can test before you install
<drc> Joekenorer: burn it, boot it and see what's missing...then check the net and/or come here for help with what's left.
<Joekenorer> Awesome, thanks gentlemen.  Is someone always in this channel?
<knome> there's no guarantee since we're all volunteers, but most of the time, yes
<Joekenorer> Do I just unpack the rar file and burn it to disc as is?
<knome> wait, rar file?
<drc> Joekenorer: As knome says, but sometimes it takes a few minutes before someone's free.
<Joekenorer> And it will pickup on boot?
<knome> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<knome> Joekenorer, you'll want to use a burning application that turns the .iso file into a disc image
<knome> Joekenorer, you do not need to unpack anything
<knome> Joekenorer, nor should you have a rar file
<knome> (it's possible that .iso is bound with a rar archiver in windows, so it might show a similar icon)
<Joekenorer> So it should be a .ISO instead of a openable rar file.
<Joekenorer> Shit, gotta' go.  I some stuff to think about now, thanks guys.  Later/
<squeegily> Hey guys. How can I make the laptop *hybrid suspend* on lid close? /etc/systemd/logind.conf exists but changes I make to it don't seem to affect anything, and the XFCE power manager doesn't support hybrid suspend
<squeegily> Also the XFCE power manager doesn't work for suspending my system (pm-utils contains some workarounds needed to suspend it, and for some reason pm-utils isn't being used by the XFCE power manager)
<squeegily> So I either need to figure out how to get the XFCE power manager working (with pm-utils), or how to put logind in charge of power management
<cq-aux> d'oh my lappy was overheated by my bed and a hot room NOT xubuntu
<chrislp> Hi everyone. I'm experiencing screen tearing in google chrome, and only google chrome. All other programs work fine. Using intel graphics and compton for compositing. Can anyone help? :)
<Joekenorer> Anyone in tonight?
<george__> hi
<george__> i have a fresh install of ubuntu 15.04 daily build. (7 Jan 2015 version) and i would like to take a screenshot with the specs of my computer to share with my other people that we are testing the new version
<george__> i found a launchpad entry that is called "about-this-computer" and implementation is deferred.
<brainwash> george__: http://xubuntu.org/news/inxi/
<bazhang> !15.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) will be the 22nd release of Ubuntu due for release in April 2015. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. For more info see the announcement at  http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1425
<george__> it is a daily build
<brainwash> it's a little command line tool which displays various hardware details
<george__> brainwash, let me chexk
<george__> check*
<brainwash> and it's installed by default
<george__> ok
<george__> i see
<george__> it is very useful thanks
<brainwash> :)
<george__> i hope that the developers will make a version for system settings :)
<george__> hi
<george__> i just did sudo apt-get update and i had some errors
<george__> pastebin.com/s1j8MBg6  (ubuntu 15.04 alpha1 xubuntu)
<george__> do you have any idea what is wrong here?
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu+1 | george__,
<ubottu> george__,: Vivid Vervet is the codename for Ubuntu 15.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<george__> ohh ok
<george__> thank you
<xubuntu83i> hi all
<xubuntu83i> just installing xubuntu at work, will it be faster than ubuntu ?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu83i, probably
<xubuntu83i> that's not the answer I wanted to see :(
<george__> yes it is faster
<cfhowlett> xubuntu83i, sudo apt-get install kde            logout/choose kubuntu / kde session / login
<cfhowlett> or XUBUNTU
<george__> kde is also heavy
<cfhowlett> sudo apt-get install xfce4
<xubuntu83i> too late : / just formatted my drive
<xubuntu83i> now looking at the install progress bar
<george__> xubuntu83i download xubuntu from ubuntu.com
<xubuntu83i> george__ i'm installing it atm
<george__> ok
<george__> you should wait for a while
<george__> ubottu, they do not answer me :/ thats sad
<ubottu> george__: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<george__> lol
<lenka> Hi, I have a connection problem. One of my Xubuntu computers can't connect to a web via Firefox. The connection worked OK and dropped suddenly. On the same machine, I am able to use skype, so the connection self is not the problem. Any hints?
<holstein> lenka: sure.. i have a few suggestions.. mostly, the "best" idea is to actually identify the issue.. if you feel it is the connection, as you state in the beginning of your sentence, try using "ping" to ping the gateway and something like google.com or another known good host
<holstein> for example.. http://askubuntu.com/questions/200989/ping-for-4-times
<lenka> ping does nothing
<lenka> ping: unknown host ...
<holstein> lenka: if you feel more like, towards the end of your sentence, that its just firefox having the issue, then, try another browser, and try firefox as another user..
<drc> lenka:  Or close FF, <rename> ~/.mozilla, reopen FF (this will force a default FF config) .  If the same problem occurs at least we know it's not FF's user config.
<holstein> lenka: the way i use the "ping" command is like this.. i'll open a terminal and use "ping 192.168.x.x" where, 192.168.x.x is my gateway.. then, i'll know my gateway is accessible from my machine, generally
<holstein> lenka: then, i'll use "ping google.com".. to check my connection through my gateway.. to the internet..
<lenka> ahh, it looks the gateway is accessible
<drc> lenka:  ping 8.8.8.8 (google dns, but doesn't depend on dns :)
<lenka> drc: yes, that worked for me to. I also cannot install via apt-get - can't connect to the archive
<drc> lenka: Now try holstein's "ping google.com"
<holstein> lenka: you cannot install what?
<drc> This tests your dns
<lenka> ping google.com  ... does nothing
<lenka> I can't install anything from repository
<drc> lenka: Looks like your dns service is faulty (this would account for not connecting to the repos also)
<drc> afk for a while
<holstein> lenka: if you cannot ping google, its not that you are not abale to install anhything from the repository, its that, DNS is not resovling your requests.. as drc pointed out
<holstein> lenka: what would i do? i would look at my dns settings in my network manager, and see that they are either default, or as expected.. and use openDNS's if possible
<lenka> holstein: ok, thanks I will try
<holstein> https://www.opendns.com/home-internet-security/opendns-ip-addresses/
<hmir> Hey guys. I just wanted to ask, what version of xfce is bundfled with xubuntu 14.10/
<krytarik> !info xfce4 | hmir
<ubottu> hmir: xfce4 (source: xfce4): Meta-package for the Xfce Lightweight Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.10.1 (utopic), package size 4 kB, installed size 31 kB
<zackiv31> Anyone know how to unlock my ssh key on login (assuming it's the same password) basically `ssh-add ~/.ssh/id_rsa` automatically
<ylzhan> how can i remove a program installed with wine (I can't use Wine's uninstaller) ?
<superprower> Hello everyone. Is there a way to add control buttons of MOC player on panel?
<superprower> Like, i want to have a button, and when i press it, console get command "mocp -G", and toggle pause/start playing
<superprower> not console, terminal emulator*
<krytarik> superprower: Create a custom launcher for it by using, for example, MenuLibre, then add it to your panel.
<superprower> Will try, thank you
<superprower> Another question. I want to try latest gnome shell. How can i install it? Can i select between two shels?
<drc> There are many "how to's" on installing the gnome-shell desktop out there, but I'd really ask this question on #ubuntu-gnome, they'd probably know the best/easiest/latest way to do this.
<drc> And they'd probably know the most important "gotchas" in doing this.
<drc> and it doesn't matter...s/he's gone
<mucus> stupid question.
<mucus> why is it ubuntu and not gubuntu?
<mucus> especially with the advent of unity.
<ida2> When using SSH and X11 forwarding, is it possible to have the forwarded window displayed on both the client and the server? i.e I open a terminal remotely and it shows up on both screens
<drc> ida2: You'd probably have better luck asking on #openssh (chances are more folks actually doing that in that channel).
<ida2> drc: thank you
<ida2> will do
#xubuntu 2015-01-09
<xubuntu54w> hello i need help concerning windows drivers
<trompstomp> join #chromium
<austin_> Hello I'm Austin
<mucus> so you are
<austin_> I'm doing good but I have a problem I have xubuntu on Virtual Box and its kinda laggy anyone else using virtual box?
<mucus> is okie for me
<octetcloud> running 14.10, xubuntu, with NetworkManager (the default) -> I never get password prompts! Suggestions?
<octetcloud> ... I mean wifi password prompts. makes it impossible to connect to new wifi nets, the old ones work fine
<xubuntu92w> Hello everyone! So I am having trouble booting into Xubuntu after installing it on my Toshiba laptop. It says "Reboot and select proper boot device" so I used the boot repair which fixed it to boot once, but if I restart it goes back to the same screen. Here is my screen
<xubuntu92w> is my boot repair link*
<xubuntu92w> paste.ubuntu.com/9680070
<ObrienDave> ok, two issues, you did not install grub to the proper boot partition and you have a UEFI system. i don't know enough about either to give you proper guidance
<ObrienDave> but if you ask in the #ubuntu channel, there are plenty of people there to help you
<superprower> Hello again. In windows, when you press middle button of mouse, you can scroll page by moving a mouse. Is there a way to enable option like this in xubuntu?
<function9x> hi I'd like to know does the Removable Storage save it's settings to a config file? I'd like to modify that file manually
<GeoMint> hi
<slickymasterWork> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<GeoMint> i want to set my computer when i close the lid to shutdown. but i can not find how to do it in settings editor
<cfhowlett> GeoMint, on xubuntu????
<GeoMint> yes
<GeoMint> i am in settings editor now, in xfce4-power-manager tab
<GeoMint> i searched but i didn't found anything
<cfhowlett> GeoMint, ask #xfce
<GeoMint> ok
<GeoMint> cfhowlett, i do think that anyone will answer me
<GeoMint> donot*
<GeoMint> do not*
<cfhowlett> GeoMint, ask their forums.  they ARE the experts on xfce ...
<KomiaPoika> hi
<KomiaPoika> i installed windows on an old pc's first hd, then xubuntu on the other hd but it didn't leave me a chance to setup grub at install time. now when the pc boots it goes straight into windows. how do i use the install dvd to set up grub on the pc?
<cfhowlett> !grub | KomiaPoika, reinstall grub
<ubottu> KomiaPoika, reinstall grub: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<KomiaPoika> cfhowlett: thanks
<cfhowlett> KomiaPoika, happy2help!
<KomiaPoika> cfhowlett: is boot-repair available on the 10.04.01 install dvd?
<cfhowlett> KomiaPoika, eh ... maybe???
<cfhowlett> KomiaPoika, wait, you're running 10.04???
<KomiaPoika> xubuntu-14.04.1
<KomiaPoika> sorry 14
<KomiaPoika> cfhowlett: how can i Install and run Boot-Repair from the xubuntu live dvd boot?
<cfhowlett> KomiaPoika, never done boot repair.  I have installed grub ...
<KomiaPoika> xubuntu install didn't offer me to install grub at install time :(
<cfhowlett> komiapoika understood.  so?  post install works just find.
<cfhowlett> *fine*
<KomiaPoika> re
<GeoMint> hi again
<GeoMint> cfhowlett, they helped me change the setting but when i go to restart systemd-logind it says Operation Error
<cfhowlett> GeoMint, nothing more??
<KomiaPoika> it says Do not use the partition number with the grub-install command. but not doing so it didn't install anything :(
<GeoMint> cfhowlett,  Failed to get D-Bus connection: Operation not permitted
<KomiaPoika> oh may be i installed it the wrong partition
<cfhowlett> GeoMint, ask in #ubuntu ... more eyes
<GeoMint> ohh :/
<cfhowlett> ?? yeah, you really do need to check that  :)
<GeoMint> i will to ask in 50 different irc :P
<GeoMint> will have*
<KomiaPoika> grub avoided flexnet a
<KomiaPoika> so
<KomiaPoika> i didn't
<KomiaPoika> i still don't have grub at boot :(
<xubuntu914> hello, can anyone help with networking between XuBuntu and Windows please ?
<xubuntu914> Samba does not work, crashes... out..
<xubuntu914> Any other apps that are better ?
<brainwash> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<xubuntu914> Thanks. ?? But...
<deshipu> xubuntu914: I don't think that Windows supports any sane protocols out of the box
<brainwash> you could try to fix your samba issue
<xubuntu914> If I was to move all my machies too XuBuntu, what would they use as a network ?
<brainwash> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<deshipu> or just scp
<deshipu> for transferring files
<deshipu> !scp
<ubottu> scp is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<deshipu> there is also sshfs for more permanent mounts
<xubuntu914> OK, Thanks, Wow, lost, but thanks.... Cheers... Thanks you....
<brainwash> you can also use any cloud storage service which offers a linux client and allows syncing via local network
<xubuntu914> OK, Maybe I should eplain, Old, school, was Windows 2K, with Christmas bonus brought 4 x 3 TiB HDDs, and a stacker (USB and ESats)
<xubuntu914> Did no know XP could not deal,
<xubuntu914> And lost since....
<cfhowlett> !ltsp | xubunt914
<ubottu> xubunt914: LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<xubuntu914> Tried Ubuntu... Never worked with SMB shares....
<xubuntu914> Tried KbUntub   ... ditto...
<xubuntu914> What is the trick to share from a Xubuntu machine with 12 TiB drives all USB onto Win networks ????
<koegs> xubuntu914: long time no see, samba works fine and is reliable
<koegs> i am still waiting for the day you will provide some details
<xubuntu914> ??  Details ?? me ??
<koegs> yes
<koegs> everytime you come here, complain about samba not working and everytime i am asking for your config and i get none
<xubuntu914> OK, VERY sorry about that... really very sorry...... Please hekp
<cfhowlett> xubuntu914, kind of rule here ... no detailz no helpz
<koegs> xubuntu914: so for once, please provide your smb.conf
<xubuntu914> I do not, truely, underdstand ICP, this is all new to me.....   When you ask for details, .....  Oh, then <cfhowlett>....  FUBAR on this, was looking for hlep and get the ass... BUY !!
<koegs> what an idiot
<koegs> everytime the same
<jalt> Hi, how can I edit the traditional Applications Menu (not Whiskermenu) with MenuLibre (Xubuntu 14.04.1 up-to-date, x86)? It is impossible to remove items and hiding them causes them to disappear from the whole menu (including subcategories). As an example, how can I remove Ubuntu Software Center from the top-level but keep it in Settings?
<jalt> The solution to my previous question regarding customizing the Applications Menu with Menulibre turned out to be simple: use alacarte instead, which worked immediately and intuitively. Can someone point me to a discussion thread that shows the rationale for changing the default menu and menu editor? Because right now it looks like two misses...
<m__> hi! i'm newbie, and i have trouble, how to install another theme
<m__> my folder: /home/m/.themes, i does have it
<m__> on website, they said: Copy the extracted theme directory to ~/.themes , but where is it ?
<m__> ....?
<m__> in /usr/share/themes/ , Owner is Root and i can't do anything, i can't paste my theme into this
<m__> someone help ????
<m__> ....
<mucus> can't you put it in your user?
<m__> how i can ?
<m__> my account type is Admin but i can't do anything
<m__> ????
<_littleb> hi people, is there someone who installed oh-my-zsh on xubuntu?
<holstein> _littleb: this person states how to install it.. https://gist.github.com/tsabat/1498393
<_littleb> holstein: got it solved, had an issue with one of it's themes
<holstein> _littleb: cool!
<brainwash> jalt: menulibre is more powerful and stable, it's also actively maintained. so, if you encounter any bugs or missing features, please file a bug report on launchpad
<jalt> thanks brainwash. after further research it appears the problem lies fundamentally on the way .desktop files are handled in xfce (and possibly other desktops), and it just happens that alacarte handles them in a more intuitive way for the user
<brainwash> I usually just edit desktop files or the menu files manually :)
<jalt> yes, that would be my next step, but the .config file hierarchy is messy, and judging by the number of people who reported problems online, not intuitive at all
<brainwash> please file a report. it will help to improve menulibre, so it will become the ultimate solution one day
<jalt> it's already filed in several bugs: https://bugs.launchpad.net/menulibre
<brainwash> I see
<jalt> the problem lies in the subpar documentation from freedesktop.org regarding the implementation of .desktop directives, as far as i could tell. in the end it's up to the specific app/desktop env. to decide how to map and categorize things
<jalt> from what i could tell, currently the defaults are sourced (read-only), so you can't really edit them in menulibre
<jalt> you have to copy them somewhere to your profile and that will somehow override them defaults
<jalt> or along those lines
<jalt> of course that doesn't solve issues with installing new apps that will have their own .desktop files that may or may not be compatible with the user-designed structure
<brainwash> it's messy :/
<jalt> yes
<jalt> i have been following debian ctte discusiion on that too, kinda wait and see situation
<jalt> i like the traditional windows approach where all you have is a normal folder tree with shortcuts :)
<SahibDerp> Hello!
<drc> hello
<SahibDerp> I don't know how, but somehow I am on the internet while installing Xubuntu!
<SahibDerp> I think it's because this is actually a Live CD with restrictions!
<drc> The LiveDVD/USB has provisions for that, it's normal for Xubuntu to all sucj connections while installing.  It helps if there's a problem while installing.
<SahibDerp> But when you are installing, you can only go to the Internet.
<drc> I don't understand the problem?
<SahibDerp> There's only a limited XFCE environment.
<SahibDerp> You can't run debugging tools, or write documents while installing Xubuntu.
<SahibDerp> If this installer had a desktop, you could have WAY more fun installing Xubuntu.
<SahibDerp> You could download a few games and play those.
<drc> If you had done the "preview" Xubuntu, you could wander around the system AND install Xubuntu to your machine.
<SahibDerp> The problem is, I am using VMWare Workstation to install Ubuntu, and it's "Easy  Install" feature completely skips the menu, and automates the install process.
<drc> You could ahve said that at the start.
<SahibDerp> You put your user name and password before hand through the VM creation screen, and then you install it.
<SahibDerp> The thing is, there is absolutely NO way to disable this feature
<drc> I still don't see what's the problem?
<SahibDerp> That means you have to wait for the install process to finish before you can wander around.
<drc> It's a VMWare Workstation problem, not a Xubuntu problem.
<SahibDerp> But this is the #xubuntu chat channel, and I think you can talk about anything Xubuntu-related.
<drc> This channel is a support channel, if you want to chat go to #xubuntu-offtopic
<SahibDerp> Oh, thanks for the note
<drc> Not a real problem but they like to keep the support separate form the chat :)
<SahibDerp> Sorry for channel jumping!
<SahibDerp> I installed Xubuntu first-hand, then I installed LXDE over it, but whenever I try to login, even with the right user name and password, it takes me back to the login screen.
<drc> Not a problem...lots of folks (well, the hardcore at least) are logged into multiple channels.  The only problem arises when they ask the same question in more than one channel.
<SahibDerp> I don't know if this is a Xubuntu problem, or a LXDE problem.
<drc> Are you trying to log into Xubuntu or LDXS
<drc> LXDE
<SahibDerp> Both.
<SahibDerp> I tried logging in to the LXDE session, brings me back.
<SahibDerp> Logged into the XFCE session, brings me back.
<SahibDerp> No matter what, it brings me back.
<drc> Try logging into a guest session and see what happens
<SahibDerp> gtg bye
<jarnos> "exo-open --launch TerminalEmulator" opens xfce4-terminal in my system, but why does not the following work?: exo-open --launch TerminalEmulator --title="top" --command="top"
<knome> i don't think exo passes parameters for the terminal
<knome> only the command it is supposed to run
<knome> "exo-open --launch TerminalEmulator top" will run top
<knome> there are other ways to affect the terminal title, even per application, if that's you want, but that's a different story
<jarnos> knome, yes, I want to give title to a terminal window. Ideally, I would be able to give title in panel launcher preferences.
<knome> not possible with exo. run xfce4-terminal directly
<jarnos> knome, shame
<knome> jarnos, exo isn't supposed to be an all-around too, it's a tool that is supposed to know the default handler for a file
<knome> jarnos, you can obviously even create your own wrapper around exo if you wish... but since you only seem to be trying to achieve one specific thing, i don't know why you don't just run the terminal directly
<jarnos> knome, man page of exo-open tells you can give parameters for launchers.
<knome> jarnos, it means you can give a list of parameters for exo; you can list several applications or files/urls you want to open
<knome> jarnos, not that you can pass parameters for the default handlers
<jarnos> knome, I wish you could give title for terminal emulator using exo-open. It is easier to find a window, if it has a special title.
<knome> jarnos, i understand, but as i explained, exo isn't the tool to do that
<knome> jarnos, you can set xfce4-terminal to catch the title of the running program if you want to do that
<jarnos> knome, it could be.
<jarnos> knome, IMO should be
<jarnos> knome, if it can pass the command to terminal, why couldn't it pass title?
<knome> if the user running exo-open is running because he doesn't know which application will open, how does he know which parameters he should pass? - no, it shouldn't.
<knome> we'll stop the discussion about that here now
<jarnos> knome, and continue to disagree.
<rosaecaeruleae> how do I make xubuntu standby, regardeless of the app in sue? vlc for instance
<rosaecaeruleae> use
<KomiaPoika> hi
<knome> hello
<elfy> KomiaPoika: best to just get on and ask the question :)
<drc> ah, I was wanting to play 20 questions :(
<KomiaPoika> so i want to prepare a pc to multiboot windows xp with xubuntu, so i prepared on the boot disk a partition of 512mb dos to put some files on /dev/sdb1 and a secondary hd with 60gigs elsewhere. to put grub should i type grub-install --boot-directory=/boot /dev/sdb ?
<KomiaPoika> xubuntu's /boot is on /dev/sdb2
 * KomiaPoika gazes
<elfy> sounds a bit convoluted to me to be frank
<elfy> back when I did dual boot - I just installed and let grub deal with booting win2k - worked fine
<elfy> why have you got /boot seperate ?
<KomiaPoika> it didn't work in a simpler way cos windows would delete grub and grub would not install itself over windows xp's mbr because of a bug windows putting some file in the worng sector range
<KomiaPoika> so windows won't nuke the whole install if it overwrites linux's /boot
<drc> KomiaPoika: You install win first then Linux
<deshipu> windows will nuke it anyways
<KomiaPoika> tried that didn't work because one of the hd's is ata and only linux sees it
<KomiaPoika> i will reinstall grub from the install dvd afterwards but i need to know first if this syntax is correct
<KomiaPoika> grub-install --boot-directory=/boot /dev/sdb
<KomiaPoika> with /boot on /dev/sdb2
<KomiaPoika> is that correct?
<KomiaPoika> cos i read in the faq you shouldn't put the partition number
<elfy> that's correct
<elfy> ish
<elfy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#Reinstalling_GRUB_2
<elfy> have a look there
<KomiaPoika> oh great
<KomiaPoika> i didn't even install grub and grub is screwed from my partitioning after first reboot
<KomiaPoika> grub rescue>
<KomiaPoika> ...
<elfy> go with the same link - Fixing a Broken System > via the LiveCD terminal
<KomiaPoika> yes i had that exact same link and know these commands off the top of my head now
<elfy> try installing grub to the partition then - I do that for temp installs - you can I think edit the win boot to include linux
<elfy> http://askubuntu.com/questions/62440/is-it-possible-to-boot-ubuntu-using-the-windows-bootloader
<elfy> it's going to be google fu I think - but it is possible
<elfy> or if no-one shouts out in here you could try #ubuntu
<KomiaPoika> i'm trying to multiboot windows xp so forget about the windows bootloader
<elfy> mmm
<elfy> doesn't matter how you multiboot surely?
<elfy> just so long as you can
<KomiaPoika> yes
<KomiaPoika> i have to reinstall the whole thing again
<KomiaPoika> grub didn't fix it
<KomiaPoika> i'm sick of it
<KomiaPoika> i will install linux only on that box
#xubuntu 2015-01-10
<elfy> KomiaPoika: if you've the patience - try installing linux, xp, then reinstall grub
<elfy> but frankly - why bother with a win version that is now eol
<elfy> dealing with windows is not really ontopic for here - an dealing with an eol version of it even less so
<KomiaPoika> elfy: i tried that several times, it failed
<KomiaPoika> i need it to play a game that won't work otherwise
<elfy> mmm
<KomiaPoika> i'll just get another old pc for that
<elfy> perhaps you're efforts would be better spent trying to get support for the game in a supported win version then
<KomiaPoika> it's an old game no longer even supported by the serial number website
<elfy> KomiaPoika: well - not sure what to say then ;)
<elfy> you appear to have very specific boot requirements because of some win bug - with a win version that's long gone
<elfy> perhaps finding a m/c with xp is your best bet - depends how you value your time I guess
<SahibDerp> Welcome back. sahib.
<SahibDerp> Hello
<SahibDerp> Anyone there?
<SahibDerp> Because I have a problem with LXDE that renders my system unusable, so...
<elfy> mmm
<elfy> try #lubuntu for lxde
<xubuntu855> Hi
<T3RM1NU5> Hey, I have this intermittent issue where an old image of my screen reappears hours after it looked like that.  It almost ghost like clicking causes it to disappear in parts.
<KomiaPoika> is it safe to install enemy territory from http://www.playdeb.net/app/Enemy%20Territory ?
<KomiaPoika> is playdeb legit?
<acerimmer> KomiaPoika, read the sites remarks ... they DO NOT adhere to ubuntu quality or care standards.  use at your own risk and ... you break it, you fix it.  NOT supported on irc or forums so far as I know.
<KomiaPoika> how do i install ia32-libs in 14.04.1?
<KomiaPoika> it says the following packages replace it:  lib32z1 lib32ncurses5 lib32bz2-1.0
<KomiaPoika> should i install those?
<KomiaPoika> guess so
<Meerkat> where do I go for help with debugging Thunar?
<deshipu> Meerkat: perhaps #xfce
<bazhang> perhaps try the xfce channel
<bazhang> heh
<brainwash> Meerkat: what do you want to debug? a crash? look at https://wiki.xfce.org/howto/debug
<Meerkat> A freeze when moving back to parent directory.
<brainwash> then you should use strace
<brainwash> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strace
<brainwash> and you will have to read the actual source code of thunar
<brainwash> did you already create a bug report?
<Fohlen> brainwash: he will not be in charge of reading the source code just to supply a simple bug report
<Fohlen> that's what a bug tracker is made for o.o
<brainwash> Fohlen: so? I did not say that reading the source code is needed to file a bug report
<Fohlen> (13:41:30) brainwash: and you will have to read the actual source code of thunar
<brainwash> if he wants to debug the problem
<Fohlen> brainwash: using strace -> get a precise error message -> file the bug report
<Fohlen> I don't see the point in reading through all the source code, but nvm :)
<Meerkat> strace gave me a lot of garbage (IMO) for every pixel I moved my mouse. Any way to disable that? man page said nothing about limiting data output.
<brainwash> Fohlen: the point is to the fix the issue, thunar is not really maintained at the moment
<Fohlen> Meerkat: use less and grep.
<brainwash> Fohlen: right, reading the code is not necessary, but someone has to do it (sadly)
<Fohlen> brainwash: I didn't knew thunar is unmaintained.
<Fohlen> that changes the situation a bit
<Meerkat> Not maintained is unfortunate. I like thunar a lot. It has many neat features.
<brainwash> Meerkat: you could activate time stamps and use them to locate the freeze
<Meerkat> like bulk rename :)
<knome> that doesn't mean it would stop working, though
<Meerkat> brainwash, timestamps is a good idea. thanks!
<deshipu> brainwash: thunar is obsoleted? I didn't know
<deshipu> brainwash: what's the replacement?
<deshipu> brainwash: or did xfce just drop it and has no file manager?
 * knome facepalms
<knome> no, thunar is not obsoleted
<knome> it's just not maintained as in actively developed right now
<knome> nor are bug fixes really done, unless it's something critical
<deshipu> but it's still part of the xfce project and they do maintenance on it, as in bug fixing, packaging, translations, releases, etc?
<knome> hardly
<knome> but until late, none of the components hardly got those
<brainwash> heh :D thunar still receives some fixes here and there, but there is no active development going on
<deshipu> well, if it's not maintained, it should be dropped from the xfce project, no?
<deshipu> how can you tell people to use unmaintained software?
<deshipu> brainwash: well, I wouldn't call that "unmaintained", I call that "complete"
<knome> deshipu, please, this is not the right channel to discuss that
<deshipu> knome: ok, can you point me to the xubuntu support channel then, so I can ask there?
<knome> deshipu, you should know better when to stop, please.
<Meerkat> is there any specifics I should look for in the strace? There is about 900 rows in the 2 seconds I narrowed it down to.
<Meerkat> Does this mean that the issue is in gtk/libgtk? http://paste.ubuntu.com/9704988/
<knome> Meerkat, you'd be better in #xfce-dev if you actually are looking to fix the problem
<Meerkat> knome, all right. Thanks!
<SuperPrower>  clear
<SuperPrower> sorry, wasn't supposed to write here
<KomiaPoika> do i still need to care about agplock=0 with a radeon graphics card?
<KomiaPoika> linux keeps crashing when i play a 3D game :(
<holstein> KomiaPoika: are you using xubuntu 14.04? are you using the proprietary driver?
<KomiaPoika> holstein: yes 14.04 and with the proprietary driver it's all screwed up and nothing starts so i reverted to open source
<holstein> KomiaPoika: for me, on my amd GPU's, i just found i had to accept serious compromise
<holstein> KomiaPoika: i would try the proprietary driver, and try using it
<holstein> use it with some other code.. see that "glxgears" works.. etc
<holstein> try isolating the game you are using from the proprietary driver support..
<KomiaPoika> glx gears wouldn't even startup
<KomiaPoika> and i had 800*600 screen and laggy 2D
<KomiaPoika> so i reverted from that shit
<holstein> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<holstein> KomiaPoika: cool.. please try installing the proprietary driver again, and run glxgears, and we can talk about the error messages
<KomiaPoika> holstein: using apt-get install fglrx?
<KomiaPoika> holstein: it's a very old card so considering the ati drivers are for recent cards a page told me i was better off with open source drivers
<brainwash> KomiaPoika: which card exactly? if you ask a gpu related question, then you should provide details like this one
<KomiaPoika> brainwash: ati radeon 9700
<brainwash> that's an ancient beast
<brainwash> you can try and ask in #radeon
<brainwash> did you have the same problems before installing the proprietary driver?
<drc> KomiaPoika: Jumping in here late (so I have no idea what's gone on earlier), but have you checked out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD ?
<drc> According to the first URL, the 9700 should be fully supported (i.e., it should work)..
<drc> Both URL's last update was last summer, so it should be fairly up to date.
<KomiaPoika> drc: actually i fixed the problem and it was game-related and open source drivers are fine
<KomiaPoika> thanks
<drc> Ah...Games...there's a reason I only play Interactive Fiction games (read: Zork, etc) :)
<pugsofwrath> hello?
<pugsofwrath> Can someone help me find the ISO file for Xubuntu?
<drc> You want 14.04 LTS or 14.10?
<pugsofwrath> LTS
<drc> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/14.04/release/
<pugsofwrath> Thanks
<gijeo3k> Hey guys, I have a old HP DV9000 using a Nvidia Geforce Go 7600.
<gijeo3k> Do you think i would get better performance using the old  nividia 173.14.39 drivers VS. any of the 304 drivers?
<drc> gijeo3k: Have you checked the nvidia site to see what they recommend?
<gijeo3k> No, haven't thought about that
<gijeo3k> going to support and see what they list for drivers?
<drc> gijeo3k: Googles for "Geforce Go 7600 driver" and this is what poppd up:  http://www.geforce.com/drivers/results/8971
<knome> drc, umm... windows drivers are totally different from linux drivers
<drc> It's for windows, but it shows you what/how to search
<knome> in what way?
<drc> OK, I'm wrong.
<drc> I'm out.
<knome> gijeo3k, i'd try both; or, if the driver you are using now works, keep using that
<gijeo3k> gotcha, just wondering if I would get better performance(low cpu usage, low mem, better game performence)
<knome> you'll be the best judge of what works best for your use case the best :)
<knome> ummm -"the best" :P
<octetcloud> is it a bad idea to upgrade from ubuntu to xubuntu just by install xubuntu-desktop?
<knome> octetcloud, that'll leave you some ubuntu desktop packages, but nothing wrong with that as is
<octetcloud> because my wifi is broken... it never prompts me for passwords, I suspect this to have to do with a permission problem between the NetworkManager widget, and whatever it is supposed to talk to to ask for a wifi password
<knome> how did you figure out changing the desktop environment would fix it?
<octetcloud> ah, sorry. I installed xubuntu 1.5 years ago. Sometime 3-6 months ago I lost the wifi password prompting
<octetcloud> I didn't notice for a long time, because I always use the same networks, and don't take my laptop on new networks very often, so I didn't realize its broken
<octetcloud> but now I have a new ISP, and I can't switch... because I have no way to enter the wifi password for the new network.
<octetcloud> Its just that given the frequency reported integration problems with NetworkManager, particularly permissions related, I thought that I might be running some kind of hybrid broken system
<knome> nope, that shouldn't cause anything like this
<octetcloud> ok, well, that's good to know, so I won't bother reinstall from scratch. but my wii is still useless. :-( I'm downloading kubuntu ATM... googling has found most people have the opposite problem, prompted every time (presumably because the widget lacks the root permissions to write the password)
<octetcloud> I'm having trouble finding reports of no password prompt at all
<Unit193> octetcloud: I presume you haven't changed /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf?  You could try clearing out /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/* or even running nm-applet from the commandline to see what output it might give you.
<octetcloud> Unit193: made no changes. I am leary of clearing... all my saved passwords are there, but I can try to backup and restore
<octetcloud> Unit193: just tried running nm-applet from command line, good idea. says it cant connect to the dbus socket... hm.
<octetcloud> I'm going to logout and retry, looks like dbus might be broken.
<Unit193> octetcloud: Make sure it's the only one running, and that  sudo service network-manager status  gives you good stuff back.
<Unit193> Yeah, NetworkManager does not handle dbus restarting, it'll just crash.
<octetcloud> Unit193: interesting, logged out, logged back in. same problem: DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS points to a non-existent dbus socket
<octetcloud> Unit193: so nm-applet won't start. I can just do full system restart... any other suggestions? this might be the underlying problem
<octetcloud> I see no /tmp/dbus-* sockets at all. seems bad.
<Unit193> octetcloud: Could switch to a TTY, stop network-manager and lightdm, restart dbus, then start the other two back up or you could just reboot yes.  Rebooting may be the easier option.
<octetcloud> yea, reboot :-) its a desktop, no harm. back in a minute
<octetcloud> Unit193: ok, shutdown, restarted, still no dbus sockets in /tmp. checking logs to find some hint. any suggestions on what could be broken?
<brainwash> octetcloud: try "dbus-launch nm-applet"
<Unit193> Well that sounds fun...
<octetcloud> brainwash: didn't work. claims conn refused on /tmp/dbus-9ldjKr2ydD, same addr as when I just call nm-applet. I'm a bit mystified why its using that socket. ps shows dbus-daemon listening on --address=unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-cKcprElu5B, and when I run dbus-monitor, that cKcpr address is what it connects to
<xubuntu78w> can't read windows audio cd, opens in windows 7 but not in ubuntu
<deshipu> what is "windows audio cd"?
<xubuntu78w> it is a cd containing wma files made probably in windows (files are coming from spanish course)
<deshipu> xubuntu78w: ah, so it's not an audio cd, but a cd with files
<deshipu> !formats | xubuntu78w
<deshipu> hmm
<deshipu> !mp3 | xubuntu78w
<ubottu> xubuntu78w: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<xubuntu78w> I guess that is correct
<deshipu> xubuntu78w: see the first link there for installing codecs and such
#xubuntu 2015-01-11
<xubuntu78w> installed already xubuntu-restricted-extras, using a windows PC I can see the files, my xubuntu is a standard 14.04
<xubuntu78w> As a workaround, I rip the files on a windows computer, put them on memory stick and continue to process them in xubuntu, but why can xubuntu not read the cd?
<xubuntu78w> can't read windows audio cd (windows cd with files), it opens in windows 7 and I can see the files, but it does not open in ubuntu, thunar does not show files
<brainwash> xubuntu78w: media players are not able to play the audio cd?
<brainwash> I am not sure if you should be able to see files in a file manager, because audio cds contain data, not files
<brainwash> !ripping
<ubottu> For information about the Sound Juicer ripping application see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping. To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar
<scottsdesk> Help with a non xubuntu question. I want to create a installation of a kernel from the latest stable at kernel .org and run xorg 7.7 as my gui. Just a basic bare bones root linux with a bare gui. nothing else. I want to use as a base for a restore system. Can anyone help me.
<scottsdesk> Or the most bare already compliled system that someone reccomends will work also
<Unit193> I was going to say something about TinyCore, but you just knocked that out.  In that case, I'm fond of SliTaz and AntiX for tiny systems.
<scottsdesk> why did I knockout tinycore?
<Unit193> Ah, nevermind then.  Anywho, that's all for me, I'm out.
<aziz> when I enter "sudo sh" I used to get a nice root shell which I configured via /etc/profile but now I only get "# " as a shell string and cd changes to my user home directory, not /root
<aziz> did I overlook something?
<deshipu> just do ' sudo -i'
<KeyboardNotFound> hi, I have xubuntu 14.04, how to disable automounting sdcards?
<aziz> deshipu, thanks! gonna keep that in mind from now on :)
<KeyboardNotFound> software for burning dvd?
<deshipu> KeyboardNotFound: brasero, k3d, xfburn
<bazhang> !info devede
<ubottu> devede (source: devede): simple application to create Video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.23.0-13-gbfd73f3-2 (utopic), package size 1850 kB, installed size 3899 kB
<lccadmin> The new light locke appears to shut my video stream off.  I've disabled light locker in settings.  Is that going to fix it?  Is there some other service I need to shut off bsides power management?
<GeoMint> !alsi | GeoMint
<bazhang> !alis | geomint
<ubottu> geomint: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<lccadmin> The new light locker appears to shut my video stream off.  I've disabled light locker in settings.  Is that going to fix it?  Is there some other service I need to shut off besides power management?
<cfhowlett> lccadmin, move this #ubuntu         more eyes on
<lccadmin> heh.  I figured they'd just tell me to come in here.  :)  I'll hang out here; I think I answered my own question, but was just looking for reassurance.
<brainwash> lccadmin: disabling light-locker won't disable screen blanking
<GeoMint> guys do you know why when i log in to my computer my mouse theme is not working correct ?
<GeoMint> cfhowlett, any ideas?
<cfhowlett> GeoMint, sorry, never had that issue.
<GridCube> GeoMint, try; chmod +x ~/.Xdefaults
<GeoMint> GridCube, it allows me to change to my choise
<GeoMint> but in login it comes to a merge of default and my choise :/
<xubuntu102> hello everyone
<xubuntu102> is anyone here?
<Alexfrench> hello xubuntu
<baizon> hello Alexfrench
<Alexfrench> hello baizon
<sergio-br2> heya
<knome> hello
<sergio-br2> someone using f2fs in SSD ?
<sergio-br2> hey knomw
<sergio-br2> knome
<brainwash> !someone
<sergio-br2> anyone
<sergio-br2> :)
<holstein> sergio-br2: i dont think so, friend.. try a general linux channel, and #ubuntu ,since its not specific to xfce or xubuntu
<sergio-br2> :(
<knome> sergio-br2, you didn't even tell us what you would really like to know
<sergio-br2> If it works
<sergio-br2> or if you break your entire system trying using it
<holstein> sergio-br2: heres some benchmarks http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_317_4ssd&num=1
<sergio-br2> nice
<holstein> i always say, if one wants stalbe, stick to the defaults in the LTS..otherwise, there should be a guide for nearly everything one wants to do.. and the risks are what they are..
<sergio-br2> heh
<xubuntu72w> hi
<xubuntu72w> i need help
<xubuntu03w> i accidentially removed network connections and audio control fromt the task bar what do i do
<xubuntu29w> can someone help me with a problem?
<holstein> xubuntu29w: just ask..
<xubuntu72w> you can add it bac'
<holstein> xubuntu72w: whats up?
<xubuntu29w> ok hold on
<holstein> xubuntu03w: you can add items back by right clicking on the panel, and adding them..
<xubuntu03w> ik but i want the original ones
<xubuntu72w> hi my mouse pointer stuck and does not move
<holstein> xubuntu72w: i would try tty..
<holstein> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<xubuntu29w> this is the problem i am having: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2260368
<xubuntu72w> when using web
<holstein> from there you can "sudo reboot", xubuntu72w , and see what is causing the issue
<holstein> xubuntu72w: when using the "web", or flash? if its flash, try the pepperflash for chrome
<xubuntu29w> i am trying to get my 40gb data partition to be read/write but i have somehow made it disappear
<xubuntu72w> holstein how many time i reboot
<xubuntu72w> and yes i added flas
<xubuntu03w> its mot in the add new items
<xubuntu72w> srry flash
<holstein> xubuntu72w: pepperflash is what you will need, if flash is causing you issues
<holstein> xubuntu72w: http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<xubuntu72w> ok i will check it, are u sure
<holstein> xubuntu03w: what i usually suggest is, fire up the guest account, and just add *all* the items and see what they do
<xubuntu72w> i think there is bug
<holstein> xubuntu72w: no.. im not sure, since, you have not stated for me the answer to, is it the "web" or flash? if its flash, try the newer version, and you'll find out for yourself.. you can use http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/ to see, factually, what version you are using
<xubuntu72w> i downloaded it by xubuntu software center
<holstein> xubuntu72w: its not a bug, if, flash is not working for you, if you are using the older version. adobe doesnt provide the latest version for you for linux.. you can try the pepperflash from chrome
<xubuntu72w> ok thanks
<holstein> xubuntu72w: sure.. so, as you will see when you visit http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/ , you are not using the latest version from adobe.. if its flash causing you issues, try the latest version
<xubuntu72w> GREAT SUPPORT FROM XUBUNTU
<xubuntu72w> bye
<xubuntu29w> is anyone else having the ext4 partition problem not mounting automatically, and when you do mount it is read only?
<holstein> xubuntu29w: its read only by design
<xubuntu29w> why?!
<holstein> xubuntu29w: you would need to "chown" the new partition
<holstein> xubuntu29w: permissions.. its not your users, and its for security and easy to change permissions, if thats what you want
<xubuntu29w> what does chown do?
<xubuntu29w> now i cant even see the partition anymore, it disappeared
<holstein> xubuntu29w: like i mention in the sentence above, its gives you the permission you are wanting
<xubuntu29w> i see
<holstein> xubuntu29w: you could have broken the partition or drive, though
<xubuntu29w> oh shit really?
<holstein> xubuntu29w: i would start by, identifying what the device is, and if its removable, make sure you plug it back in, and its showing up in the file manager. then, its a lot like this..
<xubuntu29w> i was taking advice from the ubuntu forums and did what they said
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive#Create_A_Mount_Point
<holstein> xubuntu29w: i dont know what you are doing. im just commenting the possibilities of "now the partition has disapeared"
<xubuntu29w> i amended the sudo nano /etc/fstab file then saved and rebooted. gone
<holstein> xubuntu29w: fstab is a completly different thing
<xubuntu29w> huh?
<holstein> xubuntu29w: thats for the partiton/drive to automount.. is that what you want?
<holstein> xubuntu29w: you are stating, some partition (location, device not specified) is not showing up anymore after being automounted read only
<xubuntu29w> yes, when i boot the computer i want my partition to work! thought this would be a no brainer after a clean install following all the steps
<holstein> xubuntu29w: what partition?
<xubuntu29w> a 40gb data logical partition on the same internal sata drive as my windows 7
<holstein> xubuntu29w: its not a "no brainer" at all.. its not trivial, but, the guide i linked is actually the guide i follow for that
<xubuntu29w> shouldnt a hard drive just work?
<holstein> xubuntu29w: i would undo *everything* you have done, and refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive
<holstein> xubuntu29w: they do, friend. thats not the issue..
<xubuntu29w> why would i need my partition i just created for data be read only?
<holstein> xubuntu29w: it did work, and as designed, where, your user for security reasons, didnt have permission.. you are addressing both that, and the automount
<holstein> xubuntu29w: root created the partition
<xubuntu29w> sorry, frustrated never had to do this with previous ubuntu
<holstein> xubuntu29w: regardless, try seperating these steps up.. do fstab, if thats what you want, and then address the partitions
<holstein> xubuntu29w: xubuntu *is* ubuntu.. its the same in ubuntu
<xubuntu29w> well it all started with trying to install a game on steam. i tried to tell steam to install to my new partition and it said read only
<holstein> xubuntu29w: again, you can chown for that
<holstein> but, now, you have a broken fstab to address..
<xubuntu29w> well i dont know what any  of this means, sorry. like i said never had to go to these lengths with ubuntu. everything just worked.
<holstein> xubuntu29w: this *is* ubuntu
<holstein> xubuntu29w: it will not work any differently in ubuntu.. the permissions are the same that way
<xubuntu29w> i know it is
<xubuntu29w> but its definitely not!
<holstein> xubuntu29w: please just undo what you did to fstab, and then decide what you want, and address the permission with chown
<xubuntu29w> this is a huge pain in the ass, may just go back to microsoft
<holstein> xubuntu29w: ?
<holstein> xubuntu29w: we are just volunteers here.. i understand you are frustrated, but, this is a normal issue for operating systems..
<xubuntu29w> not windows!
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive outlines all the issues you are having, and how to deal with them
<holstein> xubuntu29w: sure, and if you prefer windows, just use windows.. no need for threats.. we all hope you are happy with your computer
<holstein> xubuntu29w: you want to add a partition, i get that.. but, the permissions are all you need to address.. not fstab..
<xubuntu29w> i understand i appreciate your help, i do. thats not what they told me in the forums to do. im getting two different suggestions here
<xubuntu29w> i did what they told me and it disappeared!
<holstein> xubuntu29w: i am only giving the one answer. no suggestions..
<holstein> xubuntu29w: the issus *is* permission.. chown will address that
<holstein> xubuntu29w: i already suggested undoing what you did.. im sure the volunteers there mis-understood your query
<holstein> they are volunteers as well..
<xubuntu29w> i realize that
<xubuntu29w> i just find it unusual that i have to give my own partition that i created permission
<holstein> xubuntu29w: at least, you have no data on the new partition.. you can literally revert your fstab, delete the partition, and start fresh refering to the guide..
<xubuntu29w> ok ill look at the guide thanks again
<holstein> xubuntu29w: yes, its unusual, when coming from a mis-managed windows system.. but, even in windows, that is not the case any longer
<holstein> xubuntu29w: in windows, one is now suggested to have an admin user. so, when new drives and partitions, and software show up, the "admin" gives permission.. or you grant the user rights. chown is how you do that in linux
<zak_> is there a config file of sorts for ifconfig / iwconfig settings for wlan0?
<xubuntu29w> ok got it. i have installed several drives into my windows system and didnt have to do anything. at least that i can remember
<holstein> xubuntu29w: sure, and it may be, that your system is setup like that.. you are *welcome* to read about, and setup a linux system like that, but, its not recommended, or by default that way
<xubuntu24w> Hi
<xubuntu24w> I have got a BUG
<holstein> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<xubuntu24w> My mouse pointer stuck when using chromium
<holstein> xubuntu24w: when using flash? or just chromium?
<xubuntu24w> holstein now i deleted adobe flash and installed pepperflash
<zak_> where do I enter the correct MTU size?
<xubuntu24w> and it happen again
<zak_> apart from using ifconfig, that is
<holstein> zak_: what are you trying to do? i havent needed to do that manually..
<zak_> is there a .conf file I cant find?
<xubuntu24w> holstein please help me i like this distro
<holstein> !details | xubuntu24w
<ubottu> xubuntu24w: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<zak_> holstein, my rt61pci wlan card seems to need two settings added to keep a stable connection with the latest kernel, forcing the correct country code set for the wlan driver, and a custom mtu size.
<holstein> xubuntu24w: make sure you are using http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<holstein> xubuntu24w: see that you have the current flash..
<xubuntu24w> system specification or what
<holstein> zak_: if its just with the "latest" kernel, i would probably just file a bug, and use the older one, personally.. work with someone and try and get it "fixed"..
<xubuntu24w> It is saying you have correct version installed
<holstein> xubuntu24w: there is no "correct" version.. just the #'s.. what # is it stating you are using?
<zak_> using xubuntu 14.10 32bit, kernel 3.16.0-28-generic. Recurring problem that goes back at least a couple of years, and several kernel versions
<holstein> zak_: ok.. still, i would file the bug report, if there is not one.. i know, i'll use the LTS versions even when there is not a compelling hardware issue like that
<zak_> workaround for now is having to enter two commands after each reboot
<holstein> zak_: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-change-mtu-maximum-transmission-unit-of-network-interface-in-ubuntu-linux.html is what i would use
<holstein> zak_: set the commands to autorun..
<zak_> enter the commands in /etc/rc.local, then
<holstein> zak_: i would enter them where ever it takes to do the system specific edits i need to make my hardware work
<xubuntu24w>  Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS Release:	14.04 Codename:	trusty
<holstein> xubuntu24w: do you have current flash installed?
<xubuntu24w> 32 bit
<xubuntu24w> yes
<geekstay> Hi everyone. I tried to modify, and create my own live-CD with the tutorial on ubuntu.fr. When I did it, and rebuilt squashfs, and if I want to install this distribution on a computer, does it install my own live-cd, or the default ?
<holstein> xubuntu24w: what makes you think its *just* when you are browsing the internet that your cursor locks up? how and when and why does it lockup?
<xubuntu24w> chrome hangs up and crusor stops but i can open things without crursor
<xubuntu24w> there is a old threa
<holstein> xubuntu24w: chrome? or chromium? you stated chromium earlier? one what content? what page?
<zak_> holstein, my question is where would that be? Normally id use interfaces, but NetworkManager keeps its settings somewhere else :/
<holstein> xubuntu24w: i dont need a "thread", i need *details* from your personal experience
<xubuntu24w> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2000507
<holstein> zak_: i would just add them to autostart.. since, there really isnt a place to deal with that..
<xubuntu24w> That issue is same as mine
<holstein> xubuntu24w: what is causing your particular machine to lock up? or is it just the cursor? can you still tty?
<xubuntu24w> sorry for bad english
<holstein> xubuntu24w: broad stroke your *exact* case here, in the channel, so that the volunteers here and myself dont have to read that link, if they dont want
<holstein> xubuntu24w: what language do you prefer?
<xubuntu24w> yes it is just cursor
<holstein> xubuntu24w: how to you know its just the cursor? can you get to tty as i asked?
<xubuntu24w> I can speak URDU or ENglish
<holstein> xubuntu24w: im asking what you would prefer speaking, since, there are *many* ubuntu channels
<zak_> ok thanks for the help, holstein
<xubuntu24w> what tty as 1 asked
<holstein> !tty | xubuntu24w
<ubottu> xubuntu24w: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<holstein> xubuntu24w: when the cursor, or mouse stops, for how long? does it start back up? is it frozen til reboot? what are the details?
<xubuntu24w> i am using pc with 35 inch lcd tv
<holstein> xubuntu24w: ok
<xubuntu24w> does this is causing
<holstein> xubuntu24w: is it a laptop?
<xubuntu24w> no it is desktop
<xubuntu24w> Intel core 2 duo with 1 GB RAM
<holstein> xubuntu24w: i know, i would rule out the connection to the TV, i would plug a local known-good monitor in,a nd test, and share with this channel what causes what to lock, and for how long, and what i do when its locked to get the cursor back.. etc
<xubuntu24w> when i lock pc it hangs
<xubuntu24w> what pc do you have
<holstein> xubuntu24w: what hangs?
<holstein> xubuntu24w: i have many PC's..
<xubuntu24w> are u using xubuntu
<holstein> xubuntu24w: i am using xubuntu on many of them..
<xubuntu24w> The screen hangs and i have to restart the session
<holstein> xubuntu24w: i would just disable that , if i wanted it to be on the TV.. i have seen issues with the restoring of the session like that, with hdmi
<xubuntu24w> ok i will try with moniter but this does not make sense that tv make cursor to hang
<holstein> xubuntu24w: is it the cursor hanging? or the session?
<xubuntu24w> and when i was using windows 7 everything was great but slow
<holstein> xubuntu24w: you cant compare *anything* from windows, since, you are promised windows support for the hardware
<xubuntu24w> BOTH BUT WHEN I LOCK THEN IT MAKES SESSION TO HANG
<holstein> xubuntu24w: i would address them independently
<holstein> xubuntu24w: i would share all details, for example, about one of those, and them move on to the other
<xubuntu24w> can i show you by sending video
<holstein> i still dont konw what you do to recover
<holstein> xubuntu24w: im leaving
<xubuntu24w> ok thanks for time
<holstein> xubuntu24w: i would be glad to share with you a channel in your native language
<xubuntu24w> do you have EMAIL
<dman79_> i've been trying out linux distros in vmware before I get my computer out of storage and decide what i want.. and xubuntu was my favorite.. but i've noticed it was the only one that had a display issue in vmware where it mirrors the screen like split left and right is this common?
<dman79_> well ubuntu also... but its the same other than unity of course
<xubuntu24w> dman you can try with live usb
<holstein> xubuntu24w: i do, but, what is your native language? you can PM me here anytime..
<dman79_> good idea...
<xubuntu24w> i can speak English well but not in writing
<holstein> im not sure i know what that means, but, in default xubuntu/ubuntu, i have no experiene that i would say is mirroring the screen like split left and right
<xubuntu24w> what browser are you using
<holstein> xubuntu24w: friend, what is your native language? there are channels that i can suggest to you that speak and type it
<holstein> official ubuntu channels
<holstein> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<holstein> for example ^
<xubuntu24w> what i am not understanding
<holstein> xubuntu24w: if you would tell me, for example, that you speak spanish, i could share with you..
<holstein> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<holstein> where, you could find a channel that is speaking spanish..
<xubuntu24w> just for your ease i will send u 30 seconds video
<xubuntu24w> i can speak urdu which is my country language
<xubuntu24w> i am from pakistan
<holstein> !in
<ubottu> #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<xubuntu24w> mike
<holstein> i would try there ^
<xubuntu24w> ok im going there
<xubuntu24w> there is no one there
<holstein> xubuntu24w: you are not promised immediate activity from any channel.. its all volunteer based
<xubuntu24w> ok but help me
<holstein> xubuntu24w: no, as i stated, friend. im leaving..
<holstein> xubuntu24w: you are welcome to use #ubuntu or PM me for when im am available for more volunteer support, as, my nick will still be logged here
<xubuntu24w> ok bye do fun in usa i am in damn country
<Nixus> hey
<Nixus> anyone know why a program is smaller when I remove it than when I install it?
<knome> if i understand the intention of your question correctly, that's because packages that the application package depends on are not counted on removal
<knome> you'll have a possibility to remove those unneeded packages later though
<Nixus> is there a way to delete the dependencies too?
<knome> what are you using to remove the application package itself? apt-get?
<Nixus> apt-get purge name of application
<Nixus> or apt-get remove
<knome> apt-get (--purge) autoremove removes unneeded packages
<Nixus> what do you mean by the parenthesis
<knome> if you want to purge, you can add the parameter; if not, you can leave it out
<Nixus> ok
<Nixus> also, is there a way to show all USER installed software, like games, themes, etc
<Nixus> not xfce, xorg, etc
<knome> apt-mark showauto
<knome> sorry...
<knome> apt-mark showmanual of course...
<xubuntu24w> hi
<knome> hello
<Nixus> can I only show the main programs, IDK how to say it. so no dependencies and stuff
<xubuntu24w> i have problem with xubuntu
<Nixus> like xubuntu24w?
<knome> Nixus, i don't think so
<Nixus> ok
<xubuntu24w> nixus thats for testing
<Nixus> because if I install a program like lynx, it doesn't show up in the menu and I may forget that its installed
#xubuntu 2016-01-11
<django_> hey all
<django_> im haivng this issue where i randomly click on something and my view becomes dyanmic and i can move it wiht my mouse!!!
<django_> how do i fix this lol
<krytarik> django_: Alt + mouse wheel.
<django_> lol
<django_> ty
<nec1> Hi, I need boot ".ISO"witch grub, but my partition is encrytp
<asmodai> Morning! Anyone of you ran into issues with 15.10 and light-locker, when locking your system with external monitors with closed laptop in docking station, that it reinstates the laptop display for the lock screen password entry?
<asmodai> Not to mention that display seemingly can't deal with using laptop and its screen one day and next day when in docking station with 2 external monitors need to reconfigure the entire displays again to show up properly over two monitors extended. Really driving me nuts by now.
<emanon> Anybdy here?
<emanon> got a bit of trouble with getting my Bluetooth Speaker Working on Xubuntu 14.04.3
<emanon> amd64
<emanon> with the pulseaudio-bluetooth-module
<emanon> Here's what I got on the syslog last:
<emanon> pulseaudio[2175]: [pulseaudio] bluetooth-util.c: org.bluez.Headset.GetProperties() failed: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod: Method "GetProperties" with signature "" on interface "org.bluez.Headset" doesn't exist
<emanon> Sigh
<asmodai> emanon: Sorry, don't use any BT devices, so know next to nothing about how to troubleshoot it.
<emanon> Well, thanks for atleast replying
<emanon> Might as well check up n #ubuntu
<asmodai> Well, seems I can at least use xscreensaver to properly lock my system. So seems a light-locker is buggy.
<asmodai> emanon: Seems like a more generic enough problem, yea
<colombian_> hi
<Luyin> hi
<Akxwi-dave> hi
<yourgg> hello
<yourgg> trying to boot an old machine with xubuntu 8
<bazhang> yourgg, there is no 8
<yourgg> I have forgotten both UN and PW, when I try recovery mode   -  root terminal I am asked for the root PW
<yourgg> Is there a workaround ?
<bazhang> yourgg, you need to give the actual version
<bazhang> 8 is not one
<yourgg> bazhang: the one issued in 2008
<bazhang> yourgg, thats far end of life, get a supported version for support here
<bazhang> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with !Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://xubuntu.org/ - To install the Xubuntu environment from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop^ » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !xubuntu-channels
<yourgg> Version 8.04.2
<bazhang> yourgg, not supported
<yourgg> OK, thanks anyway
<yourgg> Before installing a new version I would like to check if there is no valuable data, may I check the content of home directory on the old machine booting it from a live CD ?
<Akxwi-dave> yes you can and copy any to an external source
<Akxwi-dave> assuming it not encrypted  :-)
<yourgg> Thanks Akxwi-dave
<xubuntu56w> help: problems with brigthness, I can't see the brigthness key on my laptop, and I can setup the brgthness screen
<sidi> Just upgraded to 15.10 and all my gtk themes look gibberish. do i have to install new packages / engines?
<sorinello> Hello. If I have a package in 2 different repos .. the main and a PPA I've added, how do I know/have control which of them will be installed when I run apt-get install .... ?
<Pici> sorinello: it will install the version with the higher version
<Pici> apt-cache policy packagename will tell you from where and which one
<sorinello> thanks Pici
<xubuntu67w> hi all, I use linux xubuntu. I have a problem I cannot connect my labtop to my tv via the cable hdmi - can anyone help me ?
<xubuntu67w> it used to work while I was under windows 8
<Azelphur> !work | xubuntu67w
<ubottu> xubuntu67w: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<xubuntu67w> sorry - when  I plug in my cable hdmi to my tv  , I wanted to see youtube on my tele but nothing happens , maybe I dont have the software
<Azelphur> xubuntu67w: did you go into the displays menu and enable the display after plugging it in?
<xubuntu67w> displays menu ?
<Azelphur> xubuntu67w: It's an app, you'll find it in the menu on the panel if you search for "display"
<xubuntu67w> i have this thing in french and it is very confusing
<Azelphur> Why do you have it in French if you don't speak French?
<xubuntu67w> I speak both french and english but I could not find any french speaking person
<Azelphur> !fr | xubuntu67w
<ubottu> xubuntu67w: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Azelphur> Or you could just search the French word for "Display" I'm sure it's in there
<xubuntu67w> will that be in multimedia ?
<Azelphur> xubuntu67w: nope, settings.
<xubuntu67w> ok thanks Azel - I will be back later
#xubuntu 2016-01-12
<RoadRunner> need help theming xubuntu
<bazhang> RoadRunner, theming what precisely; window borders, greeters or what
<bazhang> !themes
<ubottu> To change your theme in Xubuntu, go to Settings Manager -> Appearance (tabs Style, Icons) and/or Settings Manager -> Window Manager (tab Style). Starting with Xubuntu 13.10, you can control some of your theme colors from Settings Manager -> Theme Configuration.
<RoadRunner> was modifying desktop's panel, removed a separator to the left of "notification area" - clock and stuff moved to the left; after that reintroduction of a new separator doesn't fix the problem:
<RoadRunner> https://imgur.com/UbHv1oR
<RoadRunner> Ie: I want the clock, indicator plugin and notification area on the far right of the pannel
<RoadRunner> bazhang: ubottu: are you guys clear about what I mean?
<RoadRunner> 2nd problem: can't seem to add a new theme to my Appearance styles; downloaded this theme http://xfce-look.org/content/show.php/Divinorum?content=65705 but droping it into the style list (ziped or unziped) doesn't add it to the list
<RoadRunner> anybody?
<Network2501> there were two places for themes iirc
<Network2501> one was a theme theme and one was a window theme
<Network2501> i had issues getting the B5 theme working how i expected
<RoadRunner> Network2501: are you talking about theming your irc client? I am talking about theming xubuntu os look itself
<RoadRunner> essentially, I want a high contrast white on black look
<Network2501> yeah i'm talking about xubuntu
<Network2501> there's different sections for theme
<Network2501> i had to go into a window section iirc and select b5 (beos like theme)
<RoadRunner> but the theme I picked doesn't seem to install and I don't know where to find info on how to create a theme of my own...
<RoadRunner> sorry, I am not following, where is "window section iirc"?
<Network2501> lemme rdp into my box
<Network2501> hmmm i might have killed something...
<Network2501> oh yeah i edited the vncserver config
<RoadRunner> help says you can just drag and drop a new theme into Appearance styles; is that not the case?
<Network2501> settings > window manager > style [theme]
<Network2501> and also... appearance
<Network2501> xfce-b5 <3
<RoadRunner> that's where I've gone but it didn't work; so is it a problem with the theme I picked or with the process?
<Network2501> i'm not sure you see.. i downloaded a new package and it had the theme but i never added a single new theme
<RoadRunner> I am running 14.04
<Network2501> i know there was a v2 and a v3 of the themes
<Network2501> gtk2.0 or gtk3.0 maybe...
<Network2501> yeah gtk2 and gtk3 were the things but i thought both were usable regardless...
<Network2501> have you tried logging out and back in or powercycle to see if the theme is detected afterwards?
<RoadRunner> powercycling didn't help
<RoadRunner> ok, let's assume that my pick on xfce-look.org was unlucky, is there a theme pack that comes with/for Xubuntu and how do I donload it?
<Network2501> sudo apt-get install xfce4-goodies libxfce4ui-utils xfce4-utils xfce4
<Network2501> that's how i got my sweet sweet b5 theme
<Network2501> https://wiki.xfce.org/howto/install_new_themes
<RoadRunner> so you can't get/see them through ubuntu software center?
<Network2501> the themes or those packages? I'm sure you can view those packages if you looked for xfce
<RoadRunner> ok, I'll read about it there, thanks
<RoadRunner> can offer a suggestion on my first problem?
<RoadRunner> *can you
<Network2501> make a new one or shuffle
<Network2501> i haven't really changed much in xubuntu
<RoadRunner> I tried to make a new panel - I am not seeing how to do a right align there and if you look at my screen shot https://imgur.com/UbHv1oR, you'll see there are no elements to the right of the clock so there is nothing to shuffle it with
<Network2501> mmm dunno sorry
<RoadRunner> btw, if you install something with apt-get, how can you check in what parts of the file system stuff got installed?
<Network2501> do you mean where it was installed?
<RoadRunner> yes
<Network2501> i generally just grep and find stuff
<Network2501> i think /etc/ and /usr/ are pretty common install locations
<RoadRunner> so your gut feeling is that there was just something wrong with the theme I got from xfce-look.org?
<Network2501> could be
<Network2501> assuming you followed the install steps
<RoadRunner> they couldn't be easier, unzip, drag and drop
<RoadRunner> actually I don't even think is said to unzip the tar first...
<Network2501> reading that link i shared it also requires a file of some such
<Network2501> so if that's not there it wouldn't be detected
<Network2501> i'd also be comparing your files with existing themes
<RoadRunner> in the packages you've seen, do you recall a nice white on black theme or two?
<RoadRunner> anyhow, thank's for your help
<Network2501> there was actually
<winsoff> Does xubuntu 32bit install EFI by default, or is it running legacy/BIOS boot?
<winsoff> boot logic*
<xubuntu92i> Hello fellow Xubuntu users
<Akxwi-dave> Howdo
<xubuntu92i> I love Xubuntu <3
<Network2501> such a nice person
<Akxwi-dave> :-)
#xubuntu 2016-01-13
<bluefive> http://ftp.uni-kl.de/pub/linux/ubuntu-dvd/xubuntu/releases/14.04/release/
<bluefive> It says Desktop Image twice and the descriptions are the same
<bluefive> what's the difference between these two images?
<Tomiii> 14.04  vs 14.04.   just look at the link
<Tomiii> 14.04.3*
<Tomiii> bluefive: you're right though, that it's poor documentation
<bluefive> I see it now.
<bluefive> Do you think Xubuntu is not beginner friendly?
<Tomiii> well, that website isn't  :P
<Tomiii> they should have it in bold letters  14.04.3 vs 14.04
<bluefive> Tomiii, Also the  page encourages users to download the 32-bit version by default.
<bluefive> Whereas I think most now are using 64-bit systems.
<Tomiii> how does it encourage 32 bit?
<Tomiii> most people use 64 bit
<bluefive> "For almost all PCs. This includes most machines with Intel/AMD/etc type processors and almost all computers that run Microsoft Windows, as well as newer Apple Macintosh systems based on Intel processors. Choose this if you are at all unsure."
<Tomiii> "For almost all PCs. This includes most machines with Intel/AMD/etc"
<bluefive> That's what it says under 32-bit.
<bluefive> Choose that if you are at all unsure.
<Tomiii> haha, yes.  it should say "Compatible" instead of "For"
<bluefive> I really think the page is intended to push away beginners.
<Tomiii> bluefive: what distro are you using now?
<bluefive> Ubuntu.
<bluefive> I thought Xubuntu, Lubuntu, MATE are the lighter versions.
<Tomiii> bluefive: well, i wouldnt say "push away", i'd say most things in Linux world, are designed for the people that already know how to use it (not beginners)
<Tomiii> it's just a lower priority, also--  making things user-friendly.  It pissed me off at first too, but now i'm used to it
<Tomiii> bluefive: yes, stock Ubuntu has Unity , which is copied off OSX, so it's easier for Mac guys.   but i dont like it- plus it is slower
<Tomiii> bluefive:   http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<Tomiii> bluefive: i use both Xubuntu & Linux Mint XFCE.   Linux Mint is more beginner-friendly, has more programs, more things setup out of the box for you.  (Xubuntu is more streamlined)
<Network2501> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<bluefive> Why such hostility to Mint?
<Network2501> that's hostile?
<Tomiii> I'm not really sure. Good question.  I think Mint guys and Ubuntu guys should be on the same team
<bluefive> Tomiii, Why do you avoid the MATE versions?
<genii> Tomiii: The main problem is that a lot of Mint users try to seek support in *buntu channels when there are differences which can end in disaster
<Tomiii> Mint is just stuff added onto Ubuntu, to make it easier.
<Network2501> well no
<Network2501> unless linux mint started sending data to Canonical
<Tomiii> bluefive: MATE doesnt have window-snapping. (but in Mint, it is easy to change window managers -- to use XFCE's window manager inside of MATE, to get window snapping.  but maybe that is risky?)
<genii> Mint also uses it's own repos for codecs. so if a user is having issues playing something and a helper tells them to install for instance ubuntu-restricted-extras, it screws up their machines royally
<Network2501> xfce + fluxbox...
<genii> Little differences like this.
<meercat> congratulations, xubuntu boots in vb on my macbook while ubuntu fails
<meercat> i hereby declare yours the flagship *buntu distro
<Tomiii> bluefive:  here are a lot of tips:    https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/
<bluefive> XFCE is supposed to be lighter than MATE?
<Tomiii> bluefive: i don't like the word "lighter".  That usually just  means, lower RAM usage. --- I like "faster" (even if it uses tons of RAM)
<bluefive> I'm mostly interested in keeping CPU utilization down.
<Tomiii> bluefive: great example is Chromium -- it is not "light". it is very "heavy" on RAM. but because it USES the RAM, it is FASTER
<bluefive> The point is this, Tomiii
<Tomiii> bluefive: explains that it is better to *use* RAM, than have it sit there:  http://www.LinuxAteMyRAM.com/
<bluefive> I want a snappy experience on a machine with a weak CPU.
<Tomiii> bluefive: XFCE uses a "little" less RAM, than MATE,  iirc.
<bluefive> I like weak CPUs for two reasons: lower TDP means quieter operation and secondly I save money.
<meercat> xfce runs fine on 1gb ram systems
<meercat> any pentium will do
<Tomiii> bluefive: as far as snappiness/speed, i am not sure. they are very close.  good question.
<bluefive> Tomiii, By the way, what's the chat channel for users here?
<knome> #xubuntu-offtopic is the general chatter channel
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<craigbass76> I might be numbing it, but I can't see how to put my laptop to sleep when I shut the lid.  It worked with regular xubuntu and Mint, but I threw ubuntu-studio on (which uses XFCE) and it's not working.
<marie_> hi, I am having trouble trying to share this Xubuntu 14.04 folders via Samba to a Windows computer
<well_laid_lawn> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba.html
<marie_> this computer does not show up at all on the network
<well_laid_lawn> marie_:  I don't know anything about samba but there's a couple of links above that might help
<marie_> thanks, looking at it now. I have already tried configuring Samba for a good while but obviously something is not right
<marie_> hmm I made some progress
<marie_> I can now browse the shared files on this computer, but Windows 10 laptop still doesn't see this one
<marie_> I got my issue sorted; apparently Windows 10 has a new version of the SMB protocol so I had to force it to use the older one. More info: https://social.technet.microsoft.com/Forums/en-US/26e5fd75-f3ab-4ffe-ace4-ed4ba96f82e5/not-discovering-ubuntu-server-on-network?forum=win10itpronetworking
<Luyin> marie_: glad you could solve it :)
<xubuntu04w> Hello I have installed xubuntu 15.10 and my pc is unable to read audio cd.
<xubuntu04w> unable to read audio cd ubuntu 15.10
<xubuntu04w> cd audio appears on desktop but reading impossible
<xubuntu04w> soundjuicer finds tracks names on line but unable to extract. Cd reader spins and stops many times
<exidux> Be patient. on irc people do not always answer withing a 5 minute range. ;)
<exidux> within*
<xubuntu04w> yes thank's
<jarnos> Strange. If I run "i3lock --dpms" as an autostarted script, it will not unlock with the correct password. If I start e.g. xtrlock same way, it works. (This is on Mythbuntu 14.04 that uses Xfce4.)
<jarnos> Would it be better to add it in ~/.bash_profile ?
<jarnos> Is it possible that user could prevent the lock from being executed during automatic login?
<jarnos> ~/.bash_profile did not work. I guess it is not for X apps.
<coriander> hi. i face lines in bright videos
<coriander> it only happens on xubuntu
<coriander> i have tried installing lubuntu-desktop DE and did the same on mplayer. it has no issues there
<coriander> on xubuntu, videos get torn by lines whenever there is a bright scene (like lights, explosion, flash)
<marie__> hi, I have a Radeon 5700 series GPU, and the proprietary AMD driver. However, I cannot get any sound over HDMI working, and yes I have selected it in PulseAudio settings
<marie__> volume levels are as they should be, however there is no volume activity shown
<GridCube> marie__, while you are playing a sound, open pavucontrol and see if that particular stream of sound is going trhough hdmi
<GridCube> each sound stream can go to different outputs
<marie__> I know
<marie__> it goes to the right one, but no sound
<GridCube> in the last tab of configuration try different outputs for hdmi
<marie__> there is only one, Digital Stereo (HDMI) Output
<GridCube> marie__, http://i.imgur.com/MBhXBVD.png is not like this?
<marie__> no
<GridCube> mmhm
<GridCube> it is selected as well on output devices?
<GridCube> the third tab
<marie__> http://i.imgur.com/lpiTHbi.png
<marie__> yes
<GridCube> marie__, even at the risk of sounding cliched, have you tried shuting it off and on again?
<marie__> yep
<GridCube> many, many times, my sound issues get solved by that
<GridCube> do you have the same issue with the generic plugin?
<marie__> generic plugin? No, I get sound through the Analog Stereo output from the motherboard
<GridCube> do you have the same issue with a different media player?
<marie__> yes
<GridCube> are your speakers turned on and with their volume up?
<marie__> HDMI sound, so only software controlled, and yes I have my headset plugged into the screen
<GridCube> does the headset works properly somewhere else?
<marie__> yes, works fine with analog
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> ok
<GridCube> no idea then sorry
<marie__> thanks for the try though
<GridCube> i'd look if alsa-mixer shows the stream as not muted, i would try to restart alsa
<GridCube> if that fails i'd try the generic drivers
<GridCube> sorry, i gotta go now bbl
<marie__> yep, tried alsamixer, not much to change there
<boira> hi!
<boira> i want to install the latest version of gedit (3.19)
<boira> i have installed 3.10.4
<boira> do you know any repository?
<mariosm> hi all i have an issue with my xubuntu 15.10 if anyone can help
<mariosm> i am running it on a lenovo s10e, i am using suspend quite often
<genii> Better to just describe the actual issue to the channel and then see if someone can assist
<mariosm> sometimes when i suspend screen stays black, lights and fan are on
<mariosm> and the netbook does not suspend
<mariosm> the ony solution is pressing power button for a few seconds to hard shutdown netbook
<mariosm> loosing all my work
<mariosm> the truth is that most of the times suspend works
<mariosm> so i have not figured why sometimes it does not.
<jdwwatts> mariosm what are your light locker settings
<mariosm> you mean under power manager --> security --> light locker?
<mariosm> auto lock session = never, lock screen when system is going to sleep = disabled
<jdwwatts> yes but i dont now anything i just typed the problem into google and it had info but noy for 15.10 i dont usually suspend mine without fifishingso dont kow what mine does
<jdwwatts> finishing
<mariosm> most of the issues i found on the net was black sceen on wakeup
<mariosm> while i got black screen while it tries to suspend
<jdwwatts> i is it because it does it when you close your lid
<jdwwatts> ok
<mariosm> no, any kind of suspend. it could be i press stanby button of netbook, or standby from whisker shtdown menu
<mariosm> ive got a lot of messages from cat /var/log/syslog | grep PM: but i do not know what they mean, i also dont remenber the time it last did it today so i can cross reference
<jdwwatts> so it locks up when you try to suspend then you loose whatever you were working on wow
<jdwwatts> its eyond me
<SorcerousFox> I doubt this is related to your issue but when I used to have issues like you are describing it was an older toshiba laptop and the issue ended up being something about an unsupported bios/chipset because there was a lot of other stuff that didn't work either :P
<mariosm> @sorcerousfox it could be, i wouldnt know. but everything else works fine though. just suspend works anytime it feels like it
<mariosm> anyway guys, apperantely no solution, time to check alternatives
<mariosm> bye
<xubuntu79w> hello guys
<xubuntu79w> can someone help me to install a epson sx425w printer ? i m going mad
<xubuntu79w> can t find solutions :(
<xubuntu79w> thank you
<pfalk> Maybe not the correct channel, but... I'm an Xubuntu newbie. After about 4 years using Ubuntu and in total about 15 years using Linux. Happy so far! :-)
<flocculant> pfalk: if you just want to say that - then thanks :) if you want to chat then #xubuntu-offtopic is best :)
#xubuntu 2016-01-14
<sidi> Anyone on Vivid here?
<GridCube> nope, trusty here
<sidi> If you're on vivid, could you please tell me what you see when typing "env | grep DBUS" and "env | grep XDG_RUNTIME" ?
<sidi> GridCube, tempted to take Trusty too
<GridCube> DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS=unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-1meIjIITzG and XDG_RUNTIME_DIR=/run/user/1000
<sidi> Thank you GridCube
<GridCube> np
<sidi> GridCube, and you have a file called dbus-session in /run/user/1000, which contains that DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS variable right?
<sidi> or do you have a 'bus' file?
<GridCube> i dont see any dbus-session file on there
<GridCube> there is one on /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions
<GridCube> in  /run/user/1000 i have upstart-dbus-bridge.1233.pid
<sidi> ok thanks
<sidi> and no /bus right?
<GridCube> nope
<sidi> cool
<q23445767> Xubuntu 15.10 Not a question. Big update. During the upgrade I see an inscription: it is not possible to update the file for btrfs as it is not possible to unmount the drive "C:\" the action is skip. After rebooting again run the check for updates. Not any updates were not suggested to install. I didn't understand was applied but the update to btrfs or not. I use Virtualbox with this layout of the disk. 9488GB:btrfs /, 512mb Swap 
<q23445767> But I used this method to mount when it was updated. Now returned to the default. /etc/fstab: btrfs   defaults,subvol=@, compress-force=lzo 0 btrfs   defaults,subvol=@home, compress-force=lzo 0
<q23445767> I don't know I don't think the reason is that I mounted the disk with another type of file compression for btrfs
<q23445767> lzo not default compresion, default zlib
<q23445767> I don't understand, was applied updates to Btrfs or not. It's more accurate translation.
<q23445767> Xubuntu 15.10 Not a question. Big update. During the update I see an inscription: it is not possible to update the file for btrfs as it is not possible to unmount the drive "C:\" the action is skip. After rebooting again run the check for updates. Not any updates were not suggested to install.I don't understand, was applied updates to Btrfs or not was. I use Virtualbox with this layout of the disk. 9488GB:btrfs /, 512mb Swap file.
<PeterL> hi, I just installed Xubuntu in a virtual machine, is there a way to increase the display size?
<flocculant> PeterL: install guest additions - should allow you to do that
<PeterL> how do I do that?
<flocculant> PeterL: actually I guess it'd help to know what virtual machine you're using? vmware/vbox/something else
<PeterL> virtualbox
<flocculant> devices menu of the running vbox install
<oswin> Hello everyone :-)
<akxwi-dave> hi
<PeterL> ok, I opened the vboxadditions CD ... now what?
<flocculant> PeterL: that will then mount, once you've got that, open a terminal there and http://i.imgur.com/kA8oyf9.png
<PeterL> ok, it's running, thanks
<flocculant> restart the guest and then you'll be able to change display
<PeterL> Is the Xubuntu symbol supposed to be a heart or a mouse head?
<flocculant> head
<puckz> As a Xubuntu newbie - are there no backup software included in a clean Xubuntu installation?
<Unit193> Not by default unless you count rsync.
<puckz> Unit193: Thanks for info!
<flocculant> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem
<akxwi-dave> as a basic i use deja dup
<Unit193> http://docs.xubuntu.org/1510/C/guide-keeping-safe.html#backup-regularly
<puckz> akxwi-dave: Thanks, that is what I'm used to from Ubuntu
<flocculant> puckz: if you've done this with Ubuntu - then use what you know :)
<sergio-br2> heya
<sergio-br2> what happened to the daily build page?
<genii> sergio-br2: Seems fine. http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/current/
<sergio-br2> thanks
<ngomes> hello , anyone around ?
<ochosi> nope
<ngomes> i'm a xubuntu user, i know some bash scripting , and from time to time i have some ideias. This ideia in particular is a script that , based on all your installed packages , tries to remove all packages that no belong to main ubuntu repository , prompting for each one that finds. the ideia is , if someone have a system full of ppa and all sort of packages , the script will remove all of them making the system native again , xubuntu
<ngomes> again.
<ngomes> actually , this was developed when i had debian and lots of packages from other ppa's , and at certain point and conflits, i decided to make it debian again , without the hassle to reinstall.
<ochosi> right, so a cleanup script. not a bad idea. what's your own assessment of the risk of this not working out for someone? (btw, i guess you know about ppapurge)
<ngomes> ochosi, i heard about ppa-purge , did not install. wondering if ppa-purge removes only the config repositories from sources.list , or it also removes packages from that repository ?
<ngomes> ochosi, i think my script is clean for xubuntu or ubuntu
<ochosi> it also removes the packages
<ngomes> removes with a ( y/n) prompt
<ngomes> if the user decides to maintain the package , the script goes on the list
<ngomes> oh ok
<ngomes> i see
<ngomes> in that case, it should be better than my script :D
<ochosi> potentially, at least it has been packaged and is available in the repos already, so i would presume that it has been vetted to some extent ;)
<ochosi> you could make your script use ppa-purge though
<ngomes> thanks for the information , i guess i have to try it , and abandon my script
<ochosi> no worries
<ngomes> ochosi, yes, as i never tried but was thinking that only would remove config from sources.list , i was thinking in adding it to remove from sources.list. but since it does the package work plus config work , it should be a better bet than my script.
<ngomes> well
<ngomes> no other subject to talk , so i'm leaving, tomorrow i should test ppa-purge just to check.
<ngomes> bye ochosi , thanks for your enlightment
<ochosi> yw
<campee> i have created a number of keyboard application shortcuts in xubuntu. are they stored a file somewhere that I can back up?
<campee> ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-keyboard-shortcuts.xml apparently
#xubuntu 2016-01-15
<xubuntu75w> hello - I am a noob and have never used Linux.  I would like to download a version of Xubuntu to use on a Pentium 4 tower.  Can anyone suggest what version number I should use please?
<xubuntu75w> thank you
<ferrocene> hey guys
<ferrocene> how do i find the versin of xubuntu i'm ruynning?
<ferrocene> lsb_release tells me debian version
<ferrocene> uname -a tells me kernel
<ferrocene> /etc/issue tells me debian version
<ferrocene> /etc/debian_version is self explanatory
<ferrocene> looks like Settings Manager -> Software & Updates -> Updates has the word 'Trusty'
<ferrocene> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xubuntu
<ferrocene> CTRL-F "Trusty"
<ferrocene> Xubuntu 14.04 LTS Trusty Tahr
<ferrocene> sweet
<ferrocene> ^ that should go in the FAQ
<ferrocene> nvm i'm an idiot
<ferrocene> /etc/issue works
<ferrocene> so does lsb_release -a
<ferrocene> thx for your time
<Voyage>  I have GUI, how to see any files EVER opened by kate?
<Voyage>  I wrote a file in kate, now i cant find it. used search but no benefit. If can see the history, It wil help
<arcasys> Heelo. I'm new to this channel. I've installed xubuntu 10.04 on a HP-RP7-Retail-System-Model-7800 having a second 7'' display next to the main 17'' touch display.
<flocculant> arcasys: 10.04 was out of support years ago
<arcasys> Sorry, I meant 14.04! The 7'' display is a DisplayLink USB connected Monnitor. The following two problems arise: 1. Starting xubuntu from the Live CD shows the second monitor fine after it has been configured in the settings menu. After installing xubuntu on the hard disk the second monitor is still recognized and shown for configuration but the sceen remains black.
<arcasys> Problem 2: When the second display (no touch) is configured to be e.g. below the main monnitor. The main monitors touch is out of calibration because the touch obviously assumes the total height although the reference should be only the main monitors area. This is BTW the same with xfce4-session version 4.12 (I've tried an upgrade but monitor configuration has unfortunateloy not improved in any way.
<oswin> Hi
<uuunixxx> Hello! My name is Scott I ran a rm command on root of my hd. Whats the best way to recover ther hd? I unhooked it and changed hds to make sure it did not restart.
<viralsdead> Hello! My name is Scott I ran a rm command on root of my hd. Whats the best way to recover ther hd? I unhooked it and changed hds to make sure it did not restart.
<knome> viralsdead, which rm command?
<knome> viralsdead, tbh, your best bet might be just reinstalling if you did a lot of damage
<knome> viralsdead, if /home is still intact, backup stuff that matters to you from there
<viralsdead> running 4.xx kernel on xubuntu wily 15.10
<viralsdead> knome, running 4.xx kernel on xubuntu wily 15.10
<knome> you didn't answer my question; the kernel you are running doesn't matter
<viralsdead> Sorry dont 'k'nome how to respond directly to you Knome
<viralsdead> you mean the string?
<knome> viralsdead, i asked you: "which command did you run"
<knome> and you reply to me by telling which kernel you are running...
<viralsdead> Sorry Im not the best apple in the tree... I ran rm?
<knome> viralsdead, what is your native language?
<viralsdead> like to remove a file or directory, and my home is gone so yeah thats my main need back... and I have it as a separtate partition /dev/sda3
<viralsdead> I live in Germany but English
<knome> ok, so as i said; if you have done a lot of damage, then the best way to recover is reinstalling
<xubuntu15w> Hi everyone. I have a question where XFCE or Ubuntu in general handles icons. I started using a new icon folder under /usr/share/Black-Diamond/scalable and the result was strange. Some icons were utterly oversized and others normal. From the subfolder /48 i moved up icons which fixed most issues. However that made other icons miniscule. It seems the system sometimes uses icons from the subfolders and sometimes from the parent. How 
<viralsdead> Knome, Yes I have done this, I just put my other hd in and reinstalled xubuntu... but  really want the data back off the old hd... its like my source code and a lot of dev stuff...  was moving around and organizing some of my development workspace and dont have where  was at backed up... its like stepping back several weeks so its alot of writing and coding...
<xubuntu15w> ...continued. Now the icons in the Panel0 "sound settings" are perfectly sized 48px but the icons in the whisker start are far to small.
<xubuntu15w> I know I can right click on the panel and change which icon to use. But that is not possible in the whisker menu. It means some icons are normally sized whereas others are very small
<viralsdead> exit
<viralsdead> quit
<xubuntu693> jkbhbhbh
<knome> xubuntu693, sorry, i didn't understand your question
<venezuela> hola
<knome> hello
<venezuela> hay alguien que hable  español
<knome> !es | venezuela
<ubottu> venezuela: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<venezuela> someone can help me with firefox plugins QuickTime and QuickTime instructions for installation package to my xubuntu
<venezuela> I am treating me because I get into my system cctv nesesita quicktieme plugin installed by various codec for quicktieme but they were nothing and comes out on firefox plugin me this is not splitting the head several days
<venezuela> ???
<venezuela> hi all
<knome> !patience | venezuela
<ubottu> venezuela: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<PowerKiller> I can
<SonikkuAmerica> Help! The Application Finder shows no apps when I hit Alt+F3 or Super+R!
<SonikkuAmerica> Never mind, clearing the custom command history worked.
<xubuntu75w> Hi is there a place that I can find what version of Xubuntu would work with a Pentium 4 please?  Thank you
<DoomBoom> xubuntu75w, I'm no expert but wouldn't the latest just work? Just check if yours is 32 bit or 64 bit and pick the right one from the site
<dash-25> hi all... need a linux distro and thought I'd give xubuntu a try.  Should I install 14.04 or 15.10?
<knome> dash-25, 16.04 (eg. the next LTS) is released soon, so unless it's a very important production machine, i'd probably go with 15.10
<GeekDude> Is there an easy way to fix vsync video tearing?
<Quantos> Oh got that's terrible
<knome> ?
#xubuntu 2016-01-16
<Quantos> Hey, does anyone know if there's an IRC channel for Hex Chat?
<krytarik> !alis | Quantos
<ubottu> Quantos: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<krytarik> So, #hexchat.
<Quantos> Cool man, thank you very much krytarik
<sidi> Grrr, my virtualbox is bricked again (thanks ArchLinux). Anyone under vivid? if so could you please tell me if you have dbus-run-session?
<GeoDude> Is there an easy way to fix vsync video tearing?
<GeoDude> I've tried installing compton, though it appears to mess up CSD windows (such as calculator) and occasionally makes full screen video freeze
<puckz> I installed Xubuntu a few days ago. When inserting an USB stick it doesn't show up. It works fine in another laptop and it's the same stick that I used to install Xubuntu. Can anyone point me in the right direction please?
<puckz> Thanks in advance!
<Conexion21> hello
<Conexion21> i need some help
<Conexion21> somebody nows why sometimes mi screen (freak out) crash but the operated system still works
<Conexion21> i can see blurred moven and any other word that could use it for...
<Conexion21> open windows and desktop icons
<Conexion21> its about the kernel? with my machine?
<Conexion21> not compatible?
<Conexion21> anyone?
<ngomes> hi
<ngomes> when xubuntu is installed from cd/external usb storage , doing a apt-cache policy <package> , what does it show ?
<ngomes> 500 http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ wily/main amd64 Packages
<ngomes> should it show this line ?
<ngomes> anyone around to test my script ?
<gleconseil> Hello, i'm novice i dont anderstand the management of external usb disks. When user1 log in, mount and use usb disk 1 and finaly log out, user 2 (on the same machine) cannot mount and use this disk (unless forcing unmount and then mount again). Is it possible to unmount all external usb disk when log out in order to be mount when log in with another user ?
<Nairwolf> Hello, I'm curious, what is the X manager used by Xubuntu ? Someone talked about LightDM in the Xubuntu Mailing-list, I wonder what is the default X manager.
<GeoDude> Is there an easy way to fix vsync video tearing?
<GeoDude> Also, strangest thing. I dual boot on my desktop. When I boot into xubuntu, then boot back into windows the system time is all messed up. I'm having trouble understanding 1) How, and 2) Why.
<knome> GeoDude, fix vsync video tearing with what hardware, in what software?
<knome> Nairwolf, lightdm is used as the display manager in xubuntu
<GeoDude> Hardware is whatever is built into my Lenovo X61 thinkpad. Software is really any software I can. Chrome, FF, VLC, etc.
<GeoDude> I tried Compton for a bit, though it seems rather unstable
<GeoDude> It sometimes causes video to freeze, and it messes with CSD programs like gnome calculator
<Nairwolf> thank you knome, so I didn't understand what this guy said
<ngomes> ochosi, you there ?
<ngomes> anyone available to test my xubuntu-cleanup-script ?
<bekks> ngomes: Pastebin it somewhere.
<ngomes> bekks, already did , you up to it ?
<ngomes> bekks, http://pastebin.com/4tvYaySf
<bekks> ngomes: Thats a nice one, looks good to me :)
<ngomes> bekks, you can try , no harm made if you just say no to all packages found that you dont want to remove :)
<bekks> I fully understand that script ;) Looks good to me. :)
<ngomes> ohh ok :)
<ngomes> bekks, someone told me about ppa-purge, but as i tested , ppa-purge doesnt do exaclty what this script does
<bekks> I didnt knew that trick with comparing apt-cache policy against the sources.list :)
<ngomes> lololol
<bekks> Your script covers installed packages, which where downloaded and installed using dpkg, too.
<ngomes> yes, all packages installed on system
<EzyRhino> hi, does anyone know how to get sound effects in 15.10?
#xubuntu 2016-01-17
<alphis> hey guys anyone know why 14.04 xubuntu running on an intel nuc might show a black screen when booting for some reason?
<alphis> apparently it works fine sometimes...but after a while (perhaps after sleep --which i need to disable--) the screen goes black and refuses to come back
<alphis> xranr returns: Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyCan't open display :0.0
<puff> I have a thinkpad t520 running xubuntu 14.04 LTS. A couple years old but relatively gutsy (i7, 32GB RAM).  A week ago I started seeing oddly slow performance.  This happened to coincide with when I opened up the t520 and blew the dust out of the cooling fan and redid the thermal paste.  The machine runs a lot cooler now, but it just seems slow.  All I'm running is emacs and about chrome (maybe 20-30 tabs altogether).
<puff> And now the network-manager applet and sound control applet have disappeared.  I rebooted, still disappeared (and still seems slow).  I restarted network-manager with "sudo service restart network-manager" and it didn't give me any errors, but the network manager menubar control still isn't there.
<RoadRunner> have problems configuring Krusader: how to get the right panel to permanently display files in a directory selected in the left panel (Ctrl + Right arrow only does it once for the current dir?  Also, how to display file system as a tree in a panel?
<xubuntu194> probleme d'affichage graphique
<Luyin> !fr > xubuntu194
<ubottu> xubuntu194, please see my private message
<xubuntu194> i don't speak english i'm french excuse
<xubuntu194> do you speak french
<flocculant> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<xubuntu194> thank you
<flocculant> welcome :)
<xubuntu98w> hello
<Luyin> hi xubuntu98w
<xubuntu98w> I can't get redshift to work on my desktop. My card is Radeon r9 380 and I'm using the default drivers. When I use "redshift -f" and put the coordinates in, I get this message and it doesn't stop until I cancel. http://pastebin.com/6p9LxJDf
<bazhang> fglrx?
<xubuntu98w> I should use fglrx?
<bazhang> I wonder if the amdgpu supports that card
<bazhang> 1. Tonga (R9 285, R9 380) supported
<bazhang> !find amdgpu
<ubottu> Found: libdrm-amdgpu1, libdrm-amdgpu1-dbg, xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu, xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu-dbg
<bazhang> !info xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu (source: xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu): X.Org X server -- AMDGPU display driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.01~git20150807-0ubuntu1 (wily), package size 50 kB, installed size 145 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<gala> is there a xubuntu wiley docker image ?
<RoadRunner> newbie question: can't seem to add new app icons to CairoDock's stack applet without orignal app icons being replaced by generic system ones
<ngomes> ubuntu-cleanup.sh now version 1.1 - http://pastebin.com/PWbSKYMX
#xubuntu 2017-01-09
<bel_ki> Глазные эксперты советуют вам отводить взгляд от вашего экрана каждые 20 минут. Время выйти на улицу и почувствовать ветер.
<knome> !ru | bel_ki
<ubottu> bel_ki: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<bel_ki> sorry wrong channel
<knome> no worries
<J_B0N3> There are some major inconsistencies with the natural scrolling feature when enabled through the GUI.  Some applications scroll correctly and some don't.  It's really confusing and frustrating.  I found a fix that works well here: https://robotsfuckyeahalloneword.svbtle.com/universal-natural-scrolling-in-xubuntu-1604 .  Is there any way to check if this bug has been filed?  I would be happy to try and create a fix if necessary.
<xubuntu13w> I am trying to install xubuntu 16.04 but its asking userid and pass
<xangua> Ubuntu and Ubuntu
<xangua> That's the password for the live ISO account, but it's very weird you start in the login screen
<Unit193> xangua: No password generally, and 'xubuntu'.  It's usually the name of the flavor.
<sabrehagen> i'm on xubuntu 16.04. i have three monitors. sometimes two of my monitors don't power back on after the computer sleeps. i can force them back on via xrandr though https://gist.github.com/sabrehagen/66da13e33820788270015305d8a385f9
<sabrehagen> is there somewhere i can view the 'monitor' logs to look for any error messages?
<sabrehagen> *to find out why my monitors aren't turning back on after sleep
<TXX> Hey guys, i have xubuntu 16.04.1 LTS (Xenial Xerus), i have a problem with key agents, i am trying to use ssh-add with the -c option, forcing a prompt for input. However, the default env variable for SSH_AGENT and SSH_AUTH_SOCK is being overwritten by a process i can't find
<Lealu> I need help accessing windows computers on my local network, novice to linux so a reference I can refer back to often would be best, thanks in advance
<knome> Lealu, you'll want to use "samba"
<knome> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba.html
<knome> the tool "gigolo" can be used for managing the connections in xubuntu
<knome> (others too, obviously)
<Lealu> looks like good places to start, Thank You ubottu
<knome> ubottu is just a bot, but you're welcome ;)
<ubottu> knome: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<knome> ^ there you go
<Lealu> Thank You too knome, I misstook gigolo as WiFi only tool, I'll looke closer
<knome> nope, network-manager is the wifi tool, gigolo is for connections like samba, ssh, and more
<StayaSinic> if you need configure samba - you can use  system-config-samba
<StayaSinic> nice gui for this
<Lealu> StayaSinc, is that something I need to install?
<StayaSinic> yep
<StayaSinic> this utill
<Lealu> Thanks, comming from windows I'd love to have a GUI utility
<StayaSinic> sudo apt install system-config-samba
<StayaSinic> this tool for share local resourses (samba configuratir)
<StayaSinic> if you need to connect to windows - you can use thunar. just write in toolbar -  smb:// ip windows pc (or other)
<Lealu> I'll give it all a try, this will be the 6th clean install on my laptop figuring things out   :)
<StayaSinic> don't worry. you just need some knows aboun linux and you can use it well :3
<Lealu> :)
<xubuntu85w> hello
<xubuntu85w> can you guys help me
<cfhowlett> !help | xubuntu85w
<ubottu> xubuntu85w: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<TXX> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<xubuntu85i> hello!
<knome> hello
<tsglove> o/
<kwomp> Hi! I installed Xubuntu on an more or less old little laptop to use it for youtube, facebook, basic internet browsing. So far i like it BUT firefox is very very slow. it is possible to listen to music via youtube but watching a video isn't (sometimes i can see about 5 frames per minute). also scrolling on facebook is a pain. i decreased the swap use following some guide. i think it made a small difference but still its very slow. any i
<kwomp> thanks a lot
<cfhowlett> how much ram??
<kwomp> 1gb
<kwomp> (i think so, i cant find systeminformation here)
<cfhowlett> kwomp, even for xubuntu that's pretty minimal and firefox can be quite resource hungry.
<cfhowlett> I suggest 1. install lxde (or lubuntu) and 2. a lighter browser
<cfhowlett> !browser
<ubottu> Some of the Web Browsers in Ubuntu's repositories include: Firefox (XUL, Gecko), Rekonq (KDE, WebKit), Konqueror (KDE, KHTML/WebKit), Chromium (GTK+, WebKit), Epiphany(GTK+, WebKit), Arora (Qt/KDE, WebKit), Midori (GTK+, WebKit), w3m (terminal-based), links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !manpage), edbrowse (terminal-based). Along with many others.
<kwomp> is lxde another operating system?
<kwomp> wich lighter browser would you recommend?
<cfhowlett> no, just the desktop environment.  lubuntu uses lxde and is also optimized for older/slower hardware.
<kwomp> okay. i thought that was the reason i choose xubuntu.
<cfhowlett> I think midori is supposed to be the lightest
<cfhowlett> xubuntu is good, but it's not optimized in the same manner that lubuntu is
<cfhowlett> but test for yourself.  sudo apt install lxde        then logout.  choose lxde/lubuntu session at the boot screen and login
<kwomp> okay i will try this. thank you
<cfhowlett> if you like what you see and want the full meal deal, you can easily delete xubuntu-desktop and install lubunt-desktop
<glitchd> can anyone clue me in on how to change the background of the lock screen in 16.04?
<xangua> Maybe with light DM settings
<glitchd> checked the gui, have correct background set, however it does not display on the lock screen. just a blue background.
<flocculant> glitchd: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2337343 might help you
<glitchd> flocculant, thx ill have a look at it
<glitchd> flocculant, i believe that page is talking about the login screen, however my login screen is working/displaying correctly. my problem is specifically the background of the lock screen.
<flocculant> oh sorry
<glitchd> flocculant, np thx for the effort
<flocculant> glitchd: afaik lock screen with lightdm is black
<flocculant> never seen a way to change that
<glitchd> flocculant, nope, its a blue wavy picture on my install
<glitchd> this is the first time ive not been able to have it the same as by login screen background
<matteo_96> Buonasera, chi fornirebbe assistenza per un problema con la sospensione in Xubuntu?
<matteo_96> Hi, who can help me to resolve a problem with xubuntu suspension?
<xubuntu82w> Anyone have a fix for thunar crashing when moving/renaming files?
<jakubflisikowski> hello
<knome> hello
<jakubflisikowski> can someone tell me if i can run android studio on the xubuntu?
<xangua> Why wouldn't you?
<knome> their system requirements say KDE or GNOME desktop, but i assume that means you'll have to have either Qt or GTK+
<jakubflisikowski> i heard that it needs KDE
<jakubflisikowski> oh
<jakubflisikowski> that doesnt sound that bad
<jakubflisikowski> cause i don't want to pass on the lightweight system
<jakubflisikowski> thank You :)
<xubuntu48w> hello?
<xubuntu48w> Im having a problem with xubuntu at the moment. Every time I am using the laptop, it crashes randomly after an hour or so. I tried using the REISUB solution and never worked until today
<xubuntu48w> but I am unsure what the error is in the logs
<nullopstop> <3
#xubuntu 2017-01-10
<ubuntu595> xubuntu 16.10 system completely freezes when i leave it running overnight - i have to do a hard reboot; any suggestions?
<basedmars> Hey so I've decided to google a bit about it. How about this solution on http://askubuntu.com/a/796484 ubuntu595
<basedmars> I use ubuntu 16.04 btw. Never have freezes before
<ubuntu595> i switched from LTS bc of an issue with file manager... when i'd copy a folder with the same name it'd make a new folder (2), not a prompt to merge
<ubuntu595> and i don't think it's a memory issue though the terminal says somethign wonky atm...
<ubuntu595> i have 16gb... it reads 15gb, which i understand, but it says used 2.9gb but only 262M is free with a 12g buff/cach and 12gb available
<ubuntu595> no swap, bc i don't think swap is necessary with my usage
<basedmars> From what I know, the disk will start to swap on long uptime.
<ubuntu595> hrmmmmmm
<ubuntu595> so should i turn on swap anyway?
<basedmars> This could be a full ram issue. So I googled about those and I found this http://askubuntu.com/a/45009
<basedmars> Yeah I think so
<ubuntu595> i checked ram usage from when my system froze on the system monitor
<ubuntu595> they weren't higher than normal
<basedmars> That solution basically saying that only swapping when the system desperately need swapping. And if they do, don't keep it in swap too much, more in memory
<ubuntu595> mmm alright i'll give that a shot then
<ubuntu595> not sure it'd work but i'm running out of ideas at this point
<ubuntu595> thanks basedmars
<basedmars> Yeah you're welcome. The first answer could help too by putting intel_idle.max_cstate=1 in grub. Also, update the kernel to the latest one.
<ubuntu595> i think everything is updated as far as kernels go
<ubuntu595> aight i'm gonna try some stuff out... might be back in a few days.
<xubuntu15d> help me configure ubuntu
<xubuntu15d> i have tried a bunch of configurations but failing miserably
<xubuntu15d> there are probablt 6 distros on my cromebook
<xubuntu15d> i have already had kali-linux up and running but i want something with a graphical interface
<knome> xubuntu15d, you'll have to tell people what kind of help in customizing you want for them to be able to help
<flisiq> hello
<flisiq> why i cant download anything with chrome on xubuntu?
<xubuntu72i> ircchat while installing. awesome
<newbie> hi
<newbie> i need some help
<newbie> i installed Xubuntu on old netbook and need to get chrome
<newbie> but cannot find a way to do it
<bazhang> chrome from google?
<bazhang> they have their own repos I suppose
<bazhang> !info chromium-browser
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium web browser, open-source version of Chrome. In component universe, is optional. Version 55.0.2883.87-0ubuntu1.16.10.1330 (yakkety), package size 58374 kB, installed size 225463 kB
<dkessel> newbie, i guess the old netbook is an i386 machine, not 64 bit? chrome is no longer supported by google in i386 machines. your only option will be chromium.
<dkessel> (or just use firefox or opera or....)
<dkessel> ok, forget about opera - not longer supported either
<newbie> ineed chrome for work
<newbie> my computer is dead then i hoped to use old netbook while waiting for new desctop to arrive
<newbie> yes it is 32 bit
<newbie> I found a 32 bit version of chrome bt cannot install it on my xubuntu
<bazhang> why not
<dkessel> newbie, have you tried chromium-browser? it is very very similar to chrome and should work the same for the most purposes
<dkessel> i would not advise anybody to install an unsupported browser version, for security reasons...
<newbie> I told use chrome only, not sure about chromium
<newbie> I see :(
<newbie> im very new to linux , completely windows user  till today
<bazhang> why can you not install chrome
<newbie> how can i get chromium- with terminal ?
<dkessel> sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<bazhang> sudo apt install chromium-browser
<newbie> just copy it to terminal?
<bazhang> yes
<newbie> I will try right now
<newbie> it said cannot install chromium
<newbie> or not mentioned in sources
<bazhang> did you first sudo apt update
<bazhang> then sudo apt upgrade
<newbie> no, just copied sugo get
<newbie> and sudo install
<bazhang> do those first
<newbie> first sudo update?
<bazhang> sudo apt update
<bazhang> sudo apt upgrade
<bazhang> use apt in there
<newbie> updated
<bazhang> now upgrade
<newbie> upgrade?
<bazhang> sudo apt upgrade
<newbie> doing
<bazhang> once that is finished, then sudo apt install chromium-browser
<newbie> 83% now
<bazhang> let it finish
<newbie> aha waiting
<newbie> it is generating something
<newbie> it written
<bazhang> yeah let it completely finish that
<newbie> :) how great to meet so helpful person
<newbie> i was completely frustrated
<bazhang> thats what irc is, on a FOSS network
<newbie> still it doing something
<newbie> :)
<bazhang> we can wait
<newbie> Thank you
<bazhang> these things take time, on the first install etc
<newbie> I tried ubuntu yesterday but it was not responding almost to anything
<bazhang> the channel?
<newbie> found xubuntu can work on older hardware and installed it
<newbie> no, OS
<newbie> i guess netbook too old
<bazhang> how old
<newbie> 2009 with atom processor
<newbie> 1gb ram
<newbie> 1600 processor
<newbie> it had genuinely windows vista
<newbie> but even new didnt fit to it
<newbie> was slow
<bazhang> if xubuntu proves too slow, you can install lubuntu-desktop and then select that from the login window
<newbie> I will keep it in mind.
<newbie> as i found xubuntu is good. and more windowslike
<bazhang> lets try to get chromium-browser on that first
<newbie> yes
<newbie> how long time are you llinux user? if you dont mind a question
<bazhang> did the upgrade finish yet
<newbie> it said i have to restart firefox for updates
<newbie> will you be here some more?
<newbie> no
<newbie> still upgrades
<newbie> strange it wants to restart browser then
<bazhang> not really
<newbie> can ignore it?
<bazhang> firefox gets security updates all the time
<bazhang> just note down how to install chromium
<bazhang> sudo apt install chromium-browser
<bazhang> If I am not here, others can surely finish up with that
<newbie> after updates write sudo install?
<bazhang> sudo apt install chromium-browser
<bazhang> you need 'apt' in there
<newbie> sudo apt install chromium-browser
<newbie> after updates
<bazhang> yes
<newbie> something else?
<bazhang> for that package, no
<newbie> thank you very much Bazhang
<bazhang> no problrm
<bazhang> and problem
<newbie> :) it means a lot for me, support of experienced user
<newbie> will restart ff
<newbie> chromium installing!
<Ziberius> hello
<Ziberius> I have a problem with my wifi, I am no longer able to connect to a wifi, it seems like it's disabled and iwconfig shows no wifi adapter
<Ziberius> any tips on how to "debug" this
<cfhowlett> !wifi | Ziberius
<ubottu> Ziberius: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<knome> andyfied, hello, having connection problems?
<flisiq> hello
<flisiq> why cant i run unetbootin 494?
<genii> !info unetbootin
<ubottu> unetbootin (source: unetbootin): installer of Linux/BSD distributions to a partition or USB drive. In component universe, is optional. Version 608-1 (yakkety), package size 226 kB, installed size 827 kB
<genii> Why 494 instead of 608 ?
<flisiq> only 494 detects nfs partitions
<flisiq> so i need that one
<flisiq> cos i want to install win7
<genii> Do you mean ntfs and not nfs?
<flisiq> yes
<flisiq> thanks :)
<flisiq> i execute the file and nothing happens
<flisiq> when i run the file through terminal, i get a missing library error (which i have installed) and "no such file or directory"
<xubuntu46w> my issue: I installed manjaro xfce, but would now like to install xubuntu again since I don't like it as much. However, thunar isn't recognizing my usb devices so I can't make a bootable iso with unetbootin
<xubuntu46w> I don't have a CD drive so I can't burn an CD image
<Lyka> i'm planning on installing xubuntu on a 2in1 netbook fresh. do i use 16.04.1 or 16.10?
<Lyka> for example, does 16.10 have driver support that 16.04.1 doesn't have, does the LTS thing make 16.04.1 more desireable than 16.10?
<knome> it depends on the use case, but usually you'll want the LTS
<knome> hardware support will be available for LTS's with HWE (hardware enablement), though most often it's not essential to have that
<knome> it you have a very new machine, then it might be more essential
<Lyka> asus t100ha
<knome> nope, that's not "very new"
<knome> you can always use the live DVD to see if the hardware works as expected
<Lyka> i hope the repair shop knows what they are doing, i'd hate to have to do more than wipe the ssd...
<Lyka> it had a damaged charge port when it went in
<Lyka> (and had been pre-wiped by me with the default win10)
 * Lyka wonders if the repair guy is reading this...
<knome> heh
<knome> not me :)
<xubuntu13w> Hi everyone. I'm in need of help with my 16.10  installation. Everything works fine until I receive the error message "grub-efi-amd64-signed failed to install into /target/"
<xubuntu13w> Then the installer fails and I have to reboot into the live session (which I'm currently using to seek help).
<xubuntu13w> One solution I found online was to modify the filename "grub-efi-amd64-signed_1.9~ubuntu12.04.4+1.99-21ubuntu3.10_amd.deb" by adding "64" at the end before .deb
<knome> xubuntu13w, sounds weird, try asking #ubuntu as this is not a xubuntu-specific problem and there are more people there who can help
<xubuntu13w> thanks
<xubuntu13w> how can I join #ubuntu from this room?
<knome> /join #ubuntu
<xubuntu13w> thanks
<knome> np, hope you'll find an answer soon
#xubuntu 2017-01-11
<sky_> can anyone help me with an installation question specifically regarding bootloader partitions
<rbatty> anyone have experience with home wi-fi network using one device with win10 and another with xubuntu or another ubuntu flavor? the only way i can get the two devices to communicate each other on the network is by disabling both win10 and xubuntu's firewall (including rule exceptions on both ends with software firewall enabled still prevents the two devices from reading one another 99% of the time)
<rbatty> trying to see if there is a way to get them to talk to one another without having to turn off my firewalls
<sinewav> rbatty: what do you mean "talk to one another"?
<sinewav> What are you trying to do exactly?
<rbatty> i have a workgroup setup on my home network, and i'd like to do file sharing between my two devices simply without having to disable the firewall on windows and on xubuntu
<rbatty> talk to one another - just a colloquial for networking/communication
<DrCool> rbatty, what happens if you only disable the Win10 firewall or just the xubuntu firewall>
<rbatty> DrCool, connection is only slightly more stable. Still times out a good chunk of the time.
<rbatty> I tried both ways earlier today to see. More stable when Windows firewall alone is disabled compared to just Xubuntu's firewall being disabled. So I'm thinking it's gotta be something with the permissions on Windows.
<rbatty> On the private network settings on Windows, I have file and printer sharing and network discovery enabled.
<xubuntu44w> hello xubuntu
<xubuntu44w> is anyone listening?
<xubuntu44w> i have a question
<xubuntu44w> is there a way for me to remove the title from the desktop in lower left corner
<xubuntu44w> ubuntu 16.04.ts
<xubuntu44w> lts
<cr3x> JOIN
<cr3x> lol
<cr3x> hi guys, did some of you had experience with xubuntu and touchscreen on Rpi?
<turbo64> whats with thunar and its columns constantly becoming wider even with auto expand disabled
<turbo64> ill set them to a fixed size but i come back to the folder later and theres a horizontal scrollbar and the date column is expanded really far even though theres no values long enough to expand it
<doc|work> anyone had a problem where the computer starts up fine (can remote desktop in) but xubuntu's display utility shows it as having a disabled screen? xrandr gives results you'd expect.
<bel_ki> how to create direcrory whiz opt = all files created from this dir by default moved to /dev/null ?
<bel_ki> i have prog. she make many files in many dir. i wont move this files in /dev/null by defauls. how i can do this?
<knome> what application is it?
<bel_ki> <knome> firefox & flash cookies
<knome> i'd look ath the firefox/addon options
<knome> though the idea of cookies is that they are stored on your computer..
<bel_ki>  <knome> i tray addon betterprivacy thin del cookis from dir .macromedia but dir .adobe cookis is still a live = wrong plug.
<knome> what's the problem even? it's hidden directories
<bel_ki> <knome>him (betterprivasy addon for firefox) not remove all flash cookies
<bel_ki> .adobe dir not clear
<xangua> What
<knome> bel_ki, maybe you'll want #ubuntu-ru again
<flocculant> xangua: the addon is supposed to clean directories - it doesn't clean .adobe
<flocculant> at least that's how I understand the issue
<flocculant> bel_ki: a quick look at the addon and it seems it only lets you clean from 1 directory, not multiples
<flocculant> I would be inclined to talk to whoever wrote the addon
<bel_ki> <flocculant> i dont need this addon i wont to make DIR wiz opt = all files is created in this DIR by default move to /dev/null
<bel_ki> i can make this or not?
<knome> bel_ki, that's not the way to solve this problem
<bel_ki> <knome> OK
<xangua> bel_ki: what is exactly what you want? No cookies, no history, no nothing?
<L0rdLaravel> xubuntu 4 lyfe
<bel_ki> xangu yes? clean all history? save only usernames & pass
<bel_ki> ,*
<bel_ki> xangua> yes , clean all history? save only user & pass
<bel_ki> xangua> *,
<bel_ki> i press ? agan stooped =((
<bel_ki> xangua>  yes , clean all history, save only user & pass !!!
<bel_ki> in firefox
<bel_ki> when i is saved
<xangua> I don't see how you can't achieve this from Firefox settings
<bel_ki> <xangua>  it is unerasseble cookies
<bel_ki> achieve
<bel_ki>  flash cookies not eraseed from settings firefox
<bel_ki> i know this too days agou
<bel_ki> 2
<budder> hi
<doc|work> anyone had a problem where the computer starts up fine (can remote desktop in) but xubuntu's display utility shows it as having a disabled screen? xrandr gives results you'd expect.
<budder> hello
#xubuntu 2017-01-12
<budder> my lubuntu installation failed so i am attempting xubuntu. anyway i can still try out the lxde?
<knome> why did the installation fail?
<knome> xubuntu and lubuntu use the same core, so it's possible that the xubuntu installation will fail as well
<budder> after installation it just said installer has crashed
<budder> i'm a first time linux user. i installed ubuntu but found it a little too heavy for my system so now i am attempting these flavors
<budder> have to restart
<budder> knome: i'm back
<budder> it worked
<budder> :)
<knome> happy to hear
<budder> BUT... i think i liked the lxde better :/
<knome> you can install the lubuntu desktop experience by running 'sudo apt install lubuntu-desktop' in terminal (note that this does NOT remove the xubuntu-specific packages), then select lxde on login screen
<budder> is there a write-up or tutorial on that somewhere?
<knome> on what?
<budder> installing the lxde
<knome> i just told you how to do it
<budder> and UNinstalling the xfce
<budder> i know but i am new and want to learn what exactly that command does and how it does it. i just want to get a better understanding of everything
<knome> the command installs the lubuntu-desktop metapackage and all of its dependencies - namely, lubuntu
<bazhang> !metapackage | budder
<ubottu> budder: A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<bazhang> budder, please have a read of the ubuntu wiki, the ubuntu help pages, and the ubuntu manual
<bazhang> !manual | budder
<ubottu> budder: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<bazhang> !rute | budder
<ubottu> budder: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - https://www.andrew.cmu.edu/course/95-799/rute.pdf
<budder> bazhang: thank you. believe it or not, i have spent many hours on this recently
<budder> reading through the documentation and help forums and wiki
<bazhang> budder, there are many links to read and investigate there
<budder> you know how in ubuntu you hold super and brings up the shortcut keys? is there an equivalent for xubuntu?
<knome> not at the moment
<bazhang> budder, 'how things work' is so broad as to be unanswerable on irc
<budder> anybody have experience with the cursor jumping?
<budder> i am typing and the cursos just jumps around on its own
<budder> thnx for the help all
<CountryfiedLinux> howdy
<CountryfiedLinux> I notice the window decoration in Software looks a bit off.
<CountryfiedLinux> Looks more like I'm using Adwaita in Gnome.
<pirx> hi! whats the easiest way to make xfce show which workspace i am on?
<JohanAR> I'm having problems booting Xubuntu 16.10 live usb. It shows some kind of icon at the bottom of the screen for a couple of seconds, then it changes to blinking cursor in top left corner and eventually the monitor turns off
<JohanAR> Any ideas? I'm currently running 16.04
<JohanAR> I've tried both mkusb and usb-creator-gtk btw.. If I mount the USB it looks like the regular stuff found an a Linux ISO
<krytarik> !md5sum | JohanAR
<ubottu> JohanAR: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<JohanAR> checksum is ok.. but I just noticed that gparted claims the USB stick is 60GB, while it's actually only 16
<JohanAR> going to try formatting and using unetbootin
<JohanAR> Well, no luck.. This time I got grub when booting from USB, but regardless of which option I chose the monitor just shuts down after a few seconds
<JohanAR> Anyone successfully booted Xubuntu 16.10 off USB? If so, which method did you use to put the ISO on the USB?
<flocculant> JohanAR: the ridiculous size shown is a bug - can't remember offhand number - you could try changing the boot option to not use quiet splash, that might help narrow down where it hangs - at the human/kbd symbol press any key - then at the next menu F6 - then escape and you will have the cursor on the boot options - backspace and lose quiet splash - then choose try xubuntu (it looks like http://i.imgur.
<flocculant> com/5BjhRS2.png )
<JohanAR> didn't get that far.. nothing after human/kbd screen.. I have a GTX 970 which I think ought to work without fancy drivers
<JohanAR> think I'll take a break from that and try again this weekend when I have more time
<krytarik> !nomodeset | JohanAR
<ubottu> JohanAR: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<flocculant> krytarik: looks like gtx970 wants 375.26 but packages.u.c only shows to 367
<flocculant> JohanAR: ^^
<genii> !info nvidia-current
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-304): Transitional package for nvidia-current. In component restricted, is optional. Version 304.132-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 4 kB, installed size 19 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<flocculant> https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<flocculant> So I would suspect boot with nomodeset - install, reboot - add ppa - get driver
<JohanAR> ok, thanks
<xavier11> alguien que me pueda ayudar
<xavier11> ayudaaaa
<krytarik> !es | xavier11
<ubottu> xavier11: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<xavier11> ok
<xavier11> amigo y tu no me puedes ayudar?
#xubuntu 2017-01-13
<nedstark> any idea why desktop icons for picture files would sporadically go from non-image icons to image icons? using xubuntu 16.04
<doc|work> anyone had a problem where the computer starts up fine (can remote desktop in) but xubuntu's display utility shows it as having a disabled screen? xrandr gives results you'd expect.
<doc|work> I've got a couple of NUCs in a retail environment and they need to reboot nightly (crappy network closing off some connections we need to stay open) but when they come back up the screens have no output to the HDMI. It's becoming a big problem for us.
<flocculant> doc|work: hi - I've seen you ask this a while back (got no answer though) I would suggest #ubuntu which might help (more eyes) or indeed the xfce forum https://forum.xfce.org/
<flocculant> you could also try mailing list(s) https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/xubuntu-users https://mail.xfce.org/mailman/listinfo/
<doc|work> flocculant: ok, thanks for the response
<flocculant> doc|work: sorry I couldn't be of help now
<doc|work> flocculant: no problem, thanks anyway
<a1fa> is anybody testing xubuntu 17.04 -- i hit a strange resume bug with xfce not wanting to unlock after resuming
<genii> !17.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) will be the 26th release of Ubuntu.  It is due to be released in April 2017. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<flocculant> a1fa: best place to find if people are testing 17.04 is in #xubuntu-devel - and yes people are ;)
<a1fa> genii: thankz
<a1fa> flocculant: thank you x2
<a1fa> now follow up question, who runs btrfs on root?
<genii> Hopefully no one
<a1fa> shut the front door
<a1fa> why not?
#xubuntu 2017-01-14
<smoke_> hey guys! computer novice here getting ready to try and install xubuntu for the first time. I put new hard drive into a windows computer and planning to use disk imager to write iso to the hard drive. Am I on the right track?
<krytarik> smoke_: No, not quite.  You need to create a bootable DVD/USB from it, and install from there.
<smoke_> okay, can do! Do I need to format the hard disk with a certain file system type or anything prior? or the usb setup will take care of that all?
<krytarik> The latter.
<smoke_> @krytarik great thank you :)
<krytarik> You are welcome. :)
<nalrod> i'm installing Xubuntu on a Dell Inspiron N4010... so far so good. anything i should watch out for?
<nalrod> gremlins?  (::Y::)
<krytarik> Yes!
<nalrod> all this computer hacking got me thirsty - i think ill have a Tab.
<nalrod> why is it always difficult to explain metaphores to kleptomaniacs?
<nalrod> ...because they always take things ...so literally!
<krytarik> lol
<bazhang> nalrod, please take chat to the offtopic channel
<krytarik> Indeed.
<xubuntu76w> Hi, I am having problems with nm-applet in 16.04
<xubuntu76w> $ nm-applet  nm-applet-Message: New secrets for WLANSSID/802-11-wireless-security requested; ask the user ** GLib:ERROR:/build/glib2.0-7IO_Yw/glib2.0-2.48.1/./glib/gvarianttypeinfo.c:163:g_variant_type_info_check: assertion failed: (info->alignment == 0 || info->alignment == 1 || info->alignment == 3 || info->alignment == 7) Abgebrochen (Speicherabzug geschrieben)
<xubuntu76w> Any idea?
<xubuntu76w> By the way here my system information:   user1@hostname    ----------    OS: Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS x86_64    Model: 23923RG ThinkPad T530    Kernel: 4.4.0-59-generic    Uptime: 1 hour, 17 minutes    Packages: 4302    Shell: bash 4.3.46    Resolution: 1600x900    DE: XFCE    WM: Xfwm4    WM Theme: Default    Theme: Raleigh [GTK2], Breeze [GTK3]    Icons: Elementary-xfce-dark [GTK2], Breeze [GTK3]    CPU: Intel i5-3210M (4) @ 3.1GHz   
<xangua> Nice, how much battery life?
<selkvodka> need help http://i.imgur.com/klso0zX.jpg
<chippy> thats for such a good distro!
<chippy> thanks /
<krytarik> You're welcome!
<gvso> I'm getting a "device not ready" message when trying to connect to a WiFi Network. I have tried https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2181558 but didn't work. Did someone fix this error before?
<gvso> I have an ASUS X200CA
#xubuntu 2017-01-15
<xangua> 6:01 PM <xangua> I just restarted an OEM install and the screen is blank, any help? Don't really know what's happening
<knome> what do you mean by "OEM install"?
<xangua> knome: used the OEM install option, already created a new user but now xfce clock won't show the date in Spanish
<knome> i thought you said the screen was black, not language issues
<xangua> Already restarted and make sure Spanish is the default language and in the pop-up shows something like "arfininngorneq"
<knome> anyway, technically the "xubuntu OEM install" isn't supported, so...
<knome> that means we haven't really tested it
<xangua> Oh didn't know that
<knome> it should mostly work
<knome> but again, we don't know as we don't run those tests
<xangua> The date is shown like "arfininngorneq 14 January 2017" , don't really know what language that is, if it is
<knome> what does "locale -a" in terminal say?
<knome> wait, not that
<knome> just "locale"
<knome> you're mostly interested in the LC_TIME row
<xangua> Pastebin.com/UUY6hatn
<knome> yep, that's wrong
<xangua> Fixed
<knome> so i don't know how to fix that for OEM, but clearly something has gone wrong there
<knome> it might help you debug it
<xangua> So the OEM install is supposed to only work officially with Ubuntu?
<knome> iirc some other flavor did some work on it (maybe lubuntu, but i don't remmeber for certain)
<xangua> Another weird thing is I had to switch to f1 terminal, f7 was showing a black screen
<knome> this isn't lowest priority for xubuntu, so maybe for the next LTS
<knome> but it really depends a lot on the testing
<xangua> Well it works, just have some little issues
<xangua> But I guess it "won't work"for regular users
<knome> yep, that's exactly the problem
<knome> if xubuntu ships something like OEM, it should be totally bulletproof
<xangua> I was gonna install Ubuntu mate, but I like xfce stays the same over the years
<xangua> And a little more lightweight since using Celeron
<knome> sure
<knome> (we're not stopping you using OEM)
<knome> anyway, got to go
<knome> good luck with it
<xangua> Another little issue, the images icon won't show in thunar places sidebar
<bazhang> xangua, you should better by now not to crosspost
<bazhang> I doubt many ubuntu users are using thunar xangua
<xangua> It appears the elementary icon set doesn't have an image icon/emblem file, just tested gnome, Ubuntu mono and high contrast themes
<bazhang> xangua, thats elementary OS you want support for?
<xangua> No Xubuntu, the default icon theme is called : elementary xfce
<bazhang> xangua, please do not crosspost
<xangua> Wait... Now that I look closer... It's actually a "photo" icon lol
<xangua> bazhang: sorry, I was just informing
<xangua> I need my glasses mmmm
<bazhang> xangua, the best way of informing is filing a bug
<xangua> Just informing my progress, also it appears OEM install is not officially supported by Xubuntu but already fixed the little issues
<bazhang> xangua, crossposting is not the way to go
<xangua> Sorry :-(
<xubuntu91i> hi
<xubuntu91i> hi, installing xubuntu now
<xubuntu91i> getting a lot of failed
<xubuntu91i> is it ok?
<xubuntu91i> also, installing very slow
<sencha> Is there a firewall enabled by default? I'm having issues port forwarding and I'm fairly certain it's not my router.
<sencha> ufw appears to be inactive.
<sencha> Nevermind. It was the router after all.
<xubuntu38w> hello, I need help
<flocculant> !ask | xubuntu38w
<ubottu> xubuntu38w: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu38w> well I have an issue with my internet connection, when I start my PC everything's fine but after a few minutes without using internet, I cant use internet anymore and I have to restart my PC
<Prinz_IRCman> Multitracking on Audacity?
#xubuntu 2018-01-08
<benoliver999> Looking to run some stuff on startup, on a user level. Is .xinitrc still the place to do it?
<dob1> hi, why on Software after I updated a packages there is still the "install" label?
<dob1> (button)
<dob1> it makes no sense
<hernan_> hello!
<xubuntu682> Does anyone have experience installing a CANON laser printer CUPS driver on xubuntu v 14.04?
#xubuntu 2018-01-09
<elgamer334> hi
<elgamer334> hello somebody there??
<elgamer334> hello
<elgamer334> ._.
<elgamer334> fak dis shit am out
<Valeyard> hi
<Valeyard> too late
<krytarik> Yees.
<quazimodo> hi all
<quazimodo> does default xubuntu behaviour include using login password to set up ssh agent with a key?
<quazimodo> atm on each session i have to do ssh-add ~/.ssh/id_ed25519  and enter the password
<quazimodo> it'd be nice if the login system took care of this, is it possible?
<user444> Hello, is this the support chat for Xubuntu?
<user444> Do you have any starters on how to get Xubuntu working with NVIDIA optimus?
<dob1> hi, after installing xubuntu on software you get 6 updates. You press "Install" but it doens't update the packages, why?
<dob1> it's bugged?
<dob1> it's a LTS distribution, have you tested it a bit before releasing?  it's the first operation an user do and there is just a problem with it
<dob1> it's because I can use it from command line via apt / dpkg and I can solve the issue, but someone that doesnt know about dpkg or apt?
<xubuntu76w> looking for some help getting xubuntu working with a custom display resolution under KVM
<xubuntu76w> i can use xrandr to add and switch to a custom mode, but the screen size doesn't change and graphics get very messed up when moving or resizing
<xubuntu76w> the same xrandr commands under ubuntu/lubuntu work fine
<bazidev> after pluggin headphones in , and off . speakers can't work anymore
<bazidev> when i go to volume control i  find
<bazidev> headphones (plugged)
<bazidev> and speaker(unavaible)
<bazidev> it's not plugged but xubuntu don't know
<bazidev> can i unplug them from terminal ?
#xubuntu 2018-01-10
<WillSmith> Hello there! This question may have been already asked before but, does anyone know if XUbuntu will be patched for Meltdown and Spectre? If so, when will it be patched? Thanks!
<JackFrost> Kernel updates rolled out today.
<Biggestbadj> 8-)
<tracker7> any updates on when the new kernel with KPTI will be available to xubuntu users?
<dax> now
<dax> !kpti
<ubottu> Meltdown is a security issue with (primarily) Intel processors. It's mitigated by kernel patches named KPTI. Ubuntu released them in security updates for 14.04, 16.04, and 17.10. 17.04 will not receive this update. 18.04 will ship with kernel 4.15, which is patched already. 16.04 has updates for Linux 4.4 (release) and 4.13 (HWE), installs with 4.10 should upgrade to 4.13. See also !spectre, !nopti
<dax> (all of the above is true for Xubuntu too)
<tracker7> Thank you for the information. I'm running 4.10, but Software Updater does not prompt to install kernel version 4.13. Should I manually install this update? Will Software Updater continue to provide kernel updates on this newer version?
<dax> It should get offered soon, I'm not sure of the ETA for that. You can install the package linux-generic-hwe-16.04-edge to get it sooner.
<tracker7> thank you dax and ubottu!
<fasih01> 8-)
<fasih01> hai
<fasih01> any body?
<fasih01> sssssssssss
<fasih01> hhi
<fasih09> Halo
<fasih09> Jjj
<sim642> How to force the menu to update its applications list when the .desktop files have changed
<sim642> The change appears in menu editor but not in the menu itself
<johnd> Hi. How can I edit the entries of the "open with" context menu for certain filetypes?
<johnd> There are entries doubled and some are obsolete (my own skripts are not needed anymore)
<elgamer334> hi
<elgamer334> somebody here??
<elgamer334> ._.
<elgamer334> ok
<elgamer334> nobody here
<krytarik> elgamer334: If you got a support question, just ask it.
<elgamer334> ok
<elgamer334> i see in ubuntu 17 new version will no mo support for 32-bit that will come tu xubuntu??
<elgamer334> i think beacuse xubuntu is based in ubuntu and xubuntu is only a ubuntu with xfce
<krytarik> Not planned for Xubuntu yet.
<elgamer334> but that can affect
<elgamer334> ubuntu will no more support 32-bit version and xubuntu is only ubuntu and xfce but to do support will need to do a hard fork for xubuntu
<sorinello> Hello. Is Xubuntu shutting down apps improperly when restarting ? Because each time I restart, Firefox wants to restore tabs, thus indicating an improper application closing.
<elgamer334> that will be a mess do a hard fork
<krytarik> elgamer334: This is only about the production of installation images so far.
<elgamer334> sorinello i think thats is beacuse the pc is working a lot and need to cool down
<sorinello> elgamer334, what ? :))
<elgamer334> restart literraly is shutdown the pc and boot it again and thats why firefox say that beacuse the pc litterally shutdown
<sorinello> my problem is that apps in general are not properly stopped before systme shutdown
<elgamer334> i will click in turn off only to pass ya a picture
<elgamer334> see down of hibernate is a checkbox
<elgamer334> and that say restore data
<elgamer334> i dunno what say in english i have xubuntu in spanish
<elgamer334> i will use a virtualbox to explain wait
<Pres-Gas> Hey, all!  Anyone know of a way to tab xfwm4 windows together a-la fluxbox?  I guess my ideal is the ability to tab windows and have the WM composite natively.
<Honno> Heya folk, I am quite befuddled by the indicator plugin - in the known indicators list (where you can tick/untick things), I cant untick an indicator (ie hide it), anyone know whys that? Am I missing something heh
#xubuntu 2018-01-11
<elgamer334> hi guys i have a problem
<elgamer334> how i can configure a graphic tablet g430 xp-pen
<letmutx> how do i install xubuntu on raspberry pi?
<sorinello> Hello. Is Xubuntu stopping apps improperly when restarting/shutting down ? Because each time I restart the system, Firefox wants to restore tabs, thus indicating an improper application closing.
<roses> hi, why is thunar the default file manager and not nautilus?
<roses> o
<roses> ignore
<koolkalang> Will Ubuntu using wayland in 18.04 affect xubuntu at all?
<sorinello> Hello. Is Xubuntu stopping apps improperly when restarting/shutting down ? Because each time I restart the system, Firefox wants to restore tabs, thus indicating an improper application closing.
#xubuntu 2018-01-12
<mmarconm> Hey, i am using xubuntu 16.04, installed slack but the icon indicator on doest show the slack icon any idea ?
<RedTopSR20> Hello. Xubuntu 16.04. I've installed an internal USB 3.0 hub, and only USB 2.0 devices are detected. Any ideas?
#xubuntu 2018-01-13
<moetunes> RedTopSR20:  have   dmesg -w   running in a terminal when you connect a device
<RedTopSR20> A USB 2.0 flash drive produced output in the terminal, whereas a 3.0 drive did nothing
<gif> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ PLEASE JOIN #RIPASSHURT FOR A MEMORIAL CONCERNING ASSHURT (DUE TO THE SENSITIVE NATURE OF THIS POST EL HAS APPROVED THIS MESSAGE. EL CAN BE FOUND IN #FREENODE) lewepqcm: krytarik aaronraimist kvm2k â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–
<Andrio> Do you want your possessions identified?
<xubuntu97i> hello
<anarhist> greetings. i have a working xubuntu 17.10 with full disk encryption. i have installed a second harddrive, and i would like to set it up with full disk encryption as well, preferably it should be mounted at boot time with my first drive. how can i achieve this?
<anarhist> !encryption
<ubottu> For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<xubuntu06w> Does anyone know why, when I try to verify my Mono install by running the hello world script, I get an error saying the Source .cs file I have specified cannot be found?
<xubuntu06w> user@Linux-Laptop:~$ mcs hello.cserror CS2001: Source file `hello.cs' could not be found Compilation failed: 1 error(s), 0 warnings
#xubuntu 2018-01-14
<xubuntu71w> Hi guys, is this where I ask my nooby questions?
<krytarik> Yes!  just give it a try!
<xubuntu71w> I'm running 16.04 through Crouton on a chromebook, and I'm having this weird issue with PlayOnLinux
<xubuntu71w> when I try to manually create a shortcut, it just shows a blank window after scanning
<krytarik> Scanning?
<xubuntu71w> it looks like this guy had a similar issue on a different window - http://i.imgur.com/8cbUSev.png
<xubuntu71w> see how it's empty?
<krytarik> Maybe better try in #playonlinux
<xubuntu71w> alright, thanks :)
<krytarik> Sure.
<VerdantVulture> I'm having a really weird issue. I just installed Xubuntu on my machine with two monitors, and if I set them as two separate monitors, my mouse is sort of reversed. By that, I mean that if I click on the top left of my right monitor, it'll actually click the top left of my left monitor instead. I'm running 16.04
<sorinello> Hello. Is Xubuntu stopping apps improperly when restarting/shutting down ? Because each time I restart the system, Firefox wants to restore tabs, thus indicating an improper application closing.
<dave__> hi
<dave__> new to irc - have a question if anybody is out there
<dave__> acer aspire n270 atom running xubuntu install. works but upgrade causes 3/4 screen on 945 intel video to all gobbly gook
<dave__> tried halting kernel upgrade but no deal. not a Linux guru here so dont know xubuntu that well
<dave__> cant believe an update would do this. xubuntu is less taxing on the system then win7 so was all excited until this
<pjotter> Hi people! :)
<dave__> good morning
<pjotter> Just a quick question. I installed Xubuntu on a small laptop that is connected to the internet by ethernet. When I unplug the ethernet cable and then try to shutdown, it just keeps shutting down forever. Does anyone know what is causing this and how to 'fix' it?
<dave__> dont know if you can see my post 10 minutes earlier but i have a question
<pjotter> Hi dave__
<dave__> u new to linux or know a little bit
<pjotter> No I can't see that post. Maybe you want to post it again?
<pjotter> Maybe I can help.
<dave__> acer aspire n270 atom running xubuntu install. works but upgrade causes 3/4 screen on 945 intel video to all gobbly gook
<dave__> use it for college
<dave__> im in canada
<pjotter> upgrade to a newer version?
<dave__> i think its just getting the next security updates - like 85 mb
<dave__> not huge then booom video goes gobbly gook 3/4 screen
<pjotter> That shouldn;t be a problem. What version of Xubuntu are you running?
<dave__> may be some kind of kernel update too
<dave__> 1604
<dave__> got it from site
<pjotter> recently?
<dave__> loaded easy enough
<dave__> ya like yesterday
<pjotter> Ok
<pjotter> Well, that;s strange.
<pjotter> Are you sure its; not a hardware problem with the screen or something?
<dave__> i think i seen some talk about it but yes its weird
<dave__> win7 works great on it
<dave__> no issues
<dave__> so im like wth
<pjotter> Have you looked if there is a video driver availabe?
<dave__> but win7 is taxing on the little netbook
<dave__> dont know linux that well
<dave__> so what it gives is what i get
<pjotter> Well, after install you a can also choose to install some proprietary drivers if you wish so
<dave__> in the software updates module
<dave__> ya seen a number of screens and options
<dave__> for now i told linux no more updates
<dave__> turned it all off - sources everything
<pjotter> There should be some option in the men that is called "extra hardware drivers" or something like that
<dave__> additional drivers tab
<dave__> none available
<pjotter> ok
<dave__> ghosted out
<pjotter> And the screen resolution is also ok?
<dave__> now it works great
<dave__> yes the screen resolution is high
<dave__> like 10xx x 7xxx
<dave__> 1024x600
<pjotter> This happens only once in  while?
<dave__> i see you are having your own issues
<dave__> maybe not a show stopper but still
<pjotter> Well, minor issues.
<pjotter> Screen works fine though
<dave__> workaround
<dave__> ha ha
<pjotter> Probably some setting somewhere.
<dave__> ya wish i could help but i dabble in linux
<dave__> dont have time to spend hours on it
<pjotter> I mostly work on a desktop computer. Xubuntu works great there.
<dave__> ya it seems to work on my dual core (test) desktop just fine
<pjotter> But laptops should work fine too. I just recently installed a new Xubuntu on a freinds new laptop computer.
<dave__> yes i think there is better luck if the pc/laptop is not ancient
<pjotter> Yes, it was a brand new Lenovo
<dave__> like 5-6 years is not pushing it but this netbook is old
<dave__> nice
<pjotter> Still, it should work on old hardware.
<dave__> the funny thing is my toshiba laptop which is 4 years old crashes on ubuntu and ive shutdown the usual bios stuff etc
<dave__> i just gave up
<dave__> on this desktop quad core - it works like a champ
<pjotter> Could be just bad luck.
<dave__> its just the way linux distros work... roll te dice
<pjotter> But I'm sure there are people here that know a lot more about these things than I do.
<dave__> say what you want about windows, updates dont destroy the useability
<pjotter> Well, over the years I've seen (X)Ubuntu get more stable. I now use it as my main OS.
<dave__> oh man i seen the things people are doing and im like ..wwhhat kernel updates ,raw>
<dave__> thats good news cause if it sits well on your system, its way better then windows its just getting it there thats the issue with linux
<pjotter> Just recently assisted someone on a windows 10 computer. A complete disaster. Updates took like 10 hours or something! And still, there were problems.
<dave__> wow. ya i hear bad things about 10
<dave__> windows 7 was awwwright
<dave__> 8 is bad
<pjotter> I liked 9 though
<pjotter> :D
<dave__> lol
<pjotter> The 'secret' version
<dave__> mi6 ya funny
<flocculant> pjotter: re your long shutdown without ethernet - when it's shutting down do you get the spinner - if you do try escape there and see where it's hanging - you should get text after esc
<pjotter> I need to go to the shop unfortunately
<pjotter> flocculant: Thanks for the reply. Yes, I was thinking about doing that. I searched the internet and couldn;t find anything on this particular problem. I have to find out what it's doing when shutting down. pressing esc will propably give me more info!
<flocculant> yup
<flocculant> could possible be network.service hanging
<pjotter> I'll try that and get back to you.
<dave__> ttyl pjotter
<pjotter> My wife insist I go to the shop and get some food :S
<flocculant> if it takes 90s to shutdown - more likely a service, iirc 90s is default wait time
<flocculant> pjotter: :D
<flocculant> pjotter: obviously you could also try losing quiet splash for a boot and shutdown
<glitchd> hello all
<glitchd> is there anyway to stop xscreenaver from posting messages? i use a script to activate the screensaver on another machine, this script funs in a loop to keep the screensaver active if mouse movement disables it. since its running in a loop, it posts messages that its being toggled while already active. this is a bit annoying. is there anyway to stop it from posting messages?
<well_laid_lawn> glitchd:  where is it posting the messages ?
<glitchd> on the screen itself
<glitchd> saying something along the line of the screensaver is already activated
<glitchd> since the script is running in a loop
<russkiy_ebanko> russkie onlain??
<well_laid_lawn> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<well_laid_lawn> glitchd:  see if this helps https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/xscreensaver-messages-on-screen-when-screensaver-is-active-661553/
<glitchd> well_laid_lawn, thank you, ill have a look now at it
<CoderEurope> What prionter that is $50 would definately work with linux ?
<glitchd> well_laid_lawn, welp i checked the link and it said to set overlaystderr to flase to stop the messages, i did that, but it still posts messages.
<well_laid_lawn> glitchd:  checked the last post ?
<CoderEurope> no one cares :@
<glitchd> well_laid_lawn, overlayStderr: True. Provides the background that the yellow text message(s) are displayed on. You could try setting that to False too. --i did that
<glitchd> well_laid_lawn, makes no difference
<well_laid_lawn> glitchd:  that's the best info i can find on the net about that
<glitchd> well_laid_lawn, the effort is much appreciated, thank you.
<well_laid_lawn> cheers
<glitchd> adios bud
#xubuntu 2019-01-07
<Kumool> nikolam: use something else, like pcmanfm
<Kumool> It doesnt erase files if you use a pendrive either, pcmanfm does
<Kumool> hell, I'm using nautilus most times
<Kumool> Soid: driver problems maybe?
<Kumool> misconfiguration?
<Kumool> Soid: do you have compiz?
<Kumool> disable it
<Kumool> actually install fluxbox and restart using that
<Kumool> Soid: will have to paste your Xorg.log
<Kumool> Soid: pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Soid> Kumool: I do not have compiz and as you can see in the image Xorg is the one that consumes me the most resources and I can not find out why
<Kumool> Soid: I do see that, but that picture is useless, we need more info than that, like the var/log/Xorg or your xfce settings and so on
<Soid> ok
<Kumool> Soid: If I were you I would close firefox for the moment
<Soid> Xorg.0.log
<Soid> [    44.769]
<Soid> X.Org X Server 1.19.6
<Soid> Release Date: 2017-12-20
<Soid> [    44.769] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
<Soid> [    44.770] Build Operating System: Linux 4.4.0-138-generic x86_64 Ubuntu
<Soid> [    44.770] Current Operating System: Linux Gaia-PC 4.15.0-43-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 6 14:45:28 UTC 2018 x86_64
<Soid> [    44.770] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-4.15.0-43-generic root=UUID=1132c4e7-e7de-4997-a312-730fad2bb46a ro quiet splash vt.handoff=1
<Kumool> oh dear
 * Kumool facepalms
<Kumool> dont paste in channel Soid
<Kumool> paste in a pastebin
<Kumool> a pastebin is a website that holds text files
<Kumool> Soid: your ubuntu distro came with a program called pastebinit, run pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Kumool> and paste the output here (its a link)
<Kumool> Soid: also, install an irc client
<Kumool> Soid: apt install hexchat
<Kumool> then close firefox
<Kumool> and run only hexchat and join this channel
<Soid> I'm sorry I'm new using irc
<Kumool> I know soid, the first they teach in support channels is, dont paste in them
<Soid> pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Kumool> lol
<Kumool> run that in a terminal
<Soid> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2mkmk5n6s5/
<Kumool> weird, you're using a normal driver i think
<Kumool> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/HighCPU
<Kumool> read that, try out everything
<Soid> okay. understood, I have open firefox because I do not speak english and use google translator to understand and write
<Soid1> hello
<Kumool> Soid1: español?
<Kumool> lol
<Kumool> bien bien
<Kumool> ya estas en hexchat
<Soid1> si y ya cerre firefox.
<Soid1> por lo que veo aqui si puedo hablar mi idioma sin problemas o me equivoco??
<Kumool> Soid1: corre esto en la terminal { ps -aux | pastebinit }
<Kumool> Soid1: nose, no me han baneado por ahora
<Soid1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ch8RYN8yfM/
<Soid1> <Kumool> donde me encuentro el internet es inestable espero me disculpes si tardo en responde r
<Soid1> o me desconecto y me reconecto
<Kumool> Soid1: bien, no problem
<Soid1> cuentame que mas hago
<Kumool> Soid1: corre killall xfce4-screenshooter
<Kumool> killall firefox
<Soid1> tengo xubuntu desde su version 12 y en la version 16 migre a 64bit hasta hace poco que cambie a xubuntu 18
<Soid1> y es primera vez que tengo este problema
<Kumool> Soid1: pregunte en #ubuntu
<Kumool> por ti
<Kumool> ya que me estoy rindiendo
<Kumool> corriste los killalls?
<Kumool> puedes estabilizar tu conexion?
<Kumool> poop, left
<Kumool> oh well
<Soid2> no kumool el internet en venezuela es patetico y no e usado ese comando.
<Soid2> de verdad e visitado todos los citios e utilizado todos los medios que conosco y nada.
<Soid1> existe alguien que me pueda ayudar???
<pragmaticenigma> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Soid1> hola
<Soid1> hola amigos
<krytarik> !es | Soid1
<ubottu> Soid1: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Soid2> Hola amigos estoy intentando solventar un prooblema
<Kumool> Soid2: pregunta en #ubuntu-es
<Kumool> Soid2: escribe /join #ubuntu-es
<Kumool> Soid2: lo mejor es que reinstales, te recomiendo que bajes los DVDs de debian lo cual contienen toda la distribucion, con tu conexion como la tienes, es mejor que actues como si estuvieses offlien
<Kumool> how can you fix your OS when you can't fix your government
<Kumool> its a joke!
<Kumool> just a joke
<xubuntu24w> xubuntu-restricted-extras package no more available?
<diogenes_> ubuntu-restricted-extras
<diogenes_> not  xubuntu-restricted-extras
<visone> howdy
<Soid> Hola amigos xubutu 18 me consume demaciado recurso de procesdor.
<diogenes_> !es | Soid
<ubottu> Soid: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Soid> hello
<visone> howdy
<Soid> hello friends xubuntu consumes me 100% of the processor with just open
<gnrp> Soid: Run top
<gnrp> Soid: Or better, htop
<gnrp> or run `ps aux` and paste it somewhere, then other people can have a look if you do not know how to interpret the output of top/htop
<gnrp> the tools show you the list of processes and they current CPU usage (top/htop) or the used CPU time (ps)
<Soid> here is the output of 'ps aux' http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cjDhbTFkM6/
<Soid> and this is the top output http://imgur.com/I9JOVtZl.png
<Soid> and htop http://imgur.com/Uo5Nz8sl.png
<Soid> hello kumool
<gnrp> so apparently the X server (for graphics) is taking all
<gnrp> btw, if this is opera the browser: Try vivaldi, much better :P
<gnrp> do you have anything graphically intensive running? But also the single notification plugins cause a lot of processing, hmmm... I guess somebody else will have a more sensible explanation
<Kumool> Soid: hey, glad you fixed your connection
<Soid> ok i understand what i can do?
<Soid> kumbol I have not fixed it like this is the internet here a quick time another slow and the rest unstable
<Soid> gnrp: and inquired and I realized that it is xorg. I had a similar problem with version 16 and I solved it by installing the Intel graphics drivers but in 18 it tells me that they are not compatible
<brainwash> does "xfce4-panel -r" fix the problem?
<brainwash> this should restart the panel
<Soid> Ready panel rebooted and everything the same
<visone> howdy
<brainwash> Soid: I would create a second user account, and check if the problem is still present
<brainwash> it could be something specific to your user configuration (panel settings, panel items, maybe even a bug trigger by a gtk theme)
<brainwash> triggered
<brainwash> also, check if enabling/disabling the xfwm4's compositor makes a difference
<brainwash> xfce settings > windows manager tweaks > last tab
<Soid> brainwash tell me how I get what you need and I give it to you
<brainwash> you were able to fix it?
<Soid> not
<Soid> There is some command that can indicate all the processes of xorg
<Soid> or how to install the graphics intel drivers
<brainwash> which driver is being used instead?
<Soid> none
<brainwash> Soid: what does "inxi -G" report?
<Soid2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DBDFnFTPM7/
<brainwash> Soid2: the output indicates that the intel driver is installed and being used
<Soid2> This informs inxi  http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DBDFnFTPM7/
<Soid2> then how can it be solved?
<brainwash> I gave you some things to try/test
<Soid2> I'm desperate I do not know how to solve this great enigma
<lopta> Time to install another ubuntu PC.
<lopta> Xubuntu*
<lopta> I like that it asks me a few questions and then gets on with it.
<Kumool> I still think the best solution is to download the 3 debian dvds and use that instead
<lopta> I'll stick to my USB flash drive, thanks. ;-)
<xubuntu92d> hi all, is there a guide/tutorial on how to setup remote desktop between a xubuntu 18.04 client and xubuntu server
<lopta> xubuntu92d: Where do you want your software to run?
<xubuntu92d> on the client and on the server
<xubuntu92d> I want to control the server, if that's what you mean? I can ssh from client to server
<lopta> It's not clear to me what your objective is but perhaps someone who's more familiar with Xubuntu will know.  I can think of a couple of different ways of running software on the server and having it display at a desktop but I'm not sure which you're after.
<xubuntu92d> Remote desktop or vnc, I'm trying to connect to remotly connect from one xubuntu to the other
<lopta> xubuntu92d: Would you like a virtual desktop that runs on the server, that you can connect to and detach from at will?
<lopta> xubuntu92d: ...or just to run one or two apps on the server and have them appear in with your local apps?
<xubuntu92d> I just tried vncviewer and able to connect from the client now but getting a grey screen on the vncviewer
<xubuntu92d> hi lopta, what kind of virtual desktop would you recommand? thx
<diogenes_> xubuntu92d, teamviewer?
<lopta> That's understandable.
<lopta> diogenes_: I don't think that's what he's after, based on conversation from before you joined the channel
<lopta> (he or she)
<diogenes_> lopta, ok :)
<xubuntu92d> he ;-)
<lopta> xubuntu92d: I think vncserver spun up a desktop with twm, a very old X window manager.
<lopta> xubuntu92d: If you press the middle mouse button, do you get a menu?
<xubuntu88d> Привет всем
<xubuntu92d> I have a xubutu pc at home that i would like to control from work (also a xubuntu pc) what would you suggest? thx
<lopta> xubuntu92d: Ah, that's a completely different scenario then.
<lopta> brb
<diogenes_> xubuntu92d, i can control mine with teamviewer
<diogenes_> xubuntu88d, привет /j #debian-russian
<xubuntu88d> Такая проблема после неудачной попытки обновления такая надпись /dev/sda5: clean, 280382/1525920 files, 2075021/6103296
<diogenes_> !ru | xubuntu88d
<ubottu> xubuntu88d: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<xubuntu88d>  / Join # ubuntu-ru
<diogenes_> xubuntu88d, пиши /join #ubuntu-ru
<diogenes_> и жми ентер
<xubuntu88d> Пишите ##недоступно
<diogenes_> xubuntu88d, просто /join #ubuntu-ru (без пишите)
<xubuntu82d> thank you, i will checkout teamviewer
<Soid2> thanks to all but I still think that changing OS every time it has an error is not a solution if you just have a way to reinstall, reconfigure xorg properly to my laptop or see the files you run and see which of them is the culprit of the consumption.
<Soid2> <xubuntu82d> In case that teamviewer does not work you can use anydesk it is very good and more flexible
<brainwash> Soid2: you will have to identify the culprit
<brainwash> like said before, create a new user account and check if the problem is still present
<lopta> More of a VNC man myself, but X works for the odd remote X client.
<lopta> (where "remote" is elsewhere on the LAN)
 * lopta goes back to googling for things.
<lopta> (and stuff)
<Soid2> ok I already do it and comment
<soid> http://imgur.com/9A77fecl.png
<soid> only one difference that I notice is that now it consumes me 50% but I still think it is execive
<brainwash> soid: is that a new/different user account?
<lopta> 50% of what?
<soid> <brainwash> yes
<soid> 50% processor already pass the screen capture link of top
<lopta> soid: I'm at the office, so I didn't click on your link.
<soid> a ok
<brainwash> there are still processes left over from your first user account
<brainwash> best to do a reboot and then login with the second account
<soid> I published the link to see the difference and well what I can say is that the problem lies in my configurations but 50% of processor seems exec
<brainwash> no one claims otherwise
<brainwash> but you have to isolate the problem
<soid> ok I already do it and I passed the top link
<brainwash> >there are still processes left over from your first user account
<lopta> The circles, they are making me dizzy.
<soid> http://imgur.com/piaBWE5l.png
<soid> It is indeed something that I did in my other session now I have to find out what it is.
<brainwash> it could one of the added panel plugins or the GTK theme
<brainwash> in case you are using a different theme
<brainwash> it is unlikely, but a somewhat broken theme can trigger weird bugs
<brainwash> not visually broken, but under the hood
<soid> I bet more for something in the panel because when I knew it was xorg the first thing I did was to set the default theme that brings and the icons and I do not find any change in consumption. use of theme XFCE-YELLOW
<soid> I'm going to go back to my old session and I'm going to take a screen capture so they can see my desk so they can help me.
<Soid> hello http://imgur.com/xWJJn5bl.png
<brainwash> Soid: why are your screenshots so small?
<brainwash> it's quite hard to actually see and identify elements or read text
<brainwash> you have a panel transparency enabled. could this be triggering the issue?
<Soid> http://i.imgur.com/Mi6Tglg.png
<Soid> you pass another link looks better ??
<brainwash> yes, it does
<brainwash> now, did you check if disabling panel transparency fixes the issue?
<brainwash> maybe you will have to relog on top of that
<lopta> brainwash: Is transparency handled by the GPU (some sort of compositor with hardware help from the GPU)?
<Soid> http://i.imgur.com/mOoEF1m.png
<Soid> already delete and reset the xfce-panel
<brainwash> well
<brainwash> you will have to check ~/.xsession-errors and Xorg log files in /var/log then
<Soid> delete a panel, the network monitor and the load monitor remove the transparency and I will restart the laptop to see what happens
<brainwash> you did not relog yet?
<brainwash> Xorg may remain in a stuck state unless you relog/reboot
<Soid> Voy a pasar los archivos log y el error revisalos mientras reinicio
<Soid> I'm going to pass the log files and the error check them while I restart
<Soid> xsession-error http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nmq9dYxktW/
<Soid> Xorg 1 http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/M3g8pNPgkH/
<Soid> Xorg 0 http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HNnbwx4Xxy/
<Soid> rebooted and returned
<brainwash> same result?
<brainwash> the .xsession-errors log contains some theme parsing errors logged by the panel (wrapper)
<brainwash> maybe related
<Soid> http://i.imgur.com/cI4Wbqm.png
<Soid> http://i.imgur.com/nylwrEj.png
<brainwash> can you please try with the Greybird theme?
<brainwash> and also remove panel items which are not installed by default
<Soid> the panel has the same add-ons that the original is only divided into 2
<Soid> http://i.imgur.com/5HddtHB.png
<Soid> I see that it is already resolved according to me. I'm going to restart to see. but before I would like to know where I can download themes and exclusive icons for xubuntu 18. to see other problems. I used the page xfce-look
<Audioproblems> Hey
<Soid> hello
<lopta> Hello Audioproblems
<Soid> Hello Audioproblems
<Audioproblems> Actually, I was going to ask for help, but I should probably shut down Windows and boot into Xubuntu instead. If anyone here might be available to help me perhaps
<Audioproblems> I have two problems on Xubuntu that won't happen on Windows 10
<Soid> <Audioproblems> I have two problems on Xubuntu that won't happen on Windows 10
<lopta> Are they perhaps audio problems? ;-)
<Audioproblems> I have an Asus laptop, and the internal microphone has a high pitch sound that sounds like something that's rotating
<Soid> which?? to see if I help you I have xubuntu 18 and window 8
<Audioproblems> And this laptop has one jack for mic and output together (silly). But all the output also get picked up by the microphone
<lopta> Is 18.10 the most recent stable release of Xubuntu?
<Audioproblems> I have 18.04.01 I think
<lopta> Audioproblems: Is that a special TRRS jack?
<Soid> check the sound settings is possibly an equalizer
<Audioproblems> I have tried doing stuff in alsamixer
<Soid> <brainwash> Thank you hand or girl thank you very much
<Audioproblems> And not sure if it's TRRS or not. I don't know what that is. It's Realtek High Definition Audio
<brainwash> Soid: some themes can be installed via the package manager
<lopta> Audioproblems: It's like the 3.5mm stereo headphone jack but with an extra contact, often for composite video out but in your case perhaps for mic in.
<brainwash> Soid: the ones from xfce-look can be outdated, and therefore cause issues
<Audioproblems> I also tried hdajackoverride or something, and changing the jack from 3.5 mm to combo, but that stuff seemed buggy and I lost all my sound and stuff
<Audioproblems> It's for headphones and mic according to the symbol. And I can get that to work in Windows
<Audioproblems> I had to tell the Realtek driver program it was headphones, or Windows would have the same issue
<Soid> <brainwash> never worked for me, the machine is always hanging from version 14
<lopta> Perhaps it's something wacky and proprietary.
<Audioproblems> I'm using a Motif theme. Makes it look 20 years old. Well, just the windows
<lopta> I liked OpenLook but I may be unusual in that regard
<Audioproblems> Hm, maybe. But I can't be the only one with this problem, but the solution I found by gooling (turning down some stuff in alsamixer) didn't work
<Audioproblems> googling*
<lopta> Sound seems to be a perrenial pain point on Linux
<Audioproblems> If I can't fix this, I might just go back to Windows to be honest
<Audioproblems> Thanks for the help, but where's the best place to ask others for help? Forum, mailing list?
<lopta> I'm not sure.  I'm sort of new to Xubuntu
<lopta> (sort of)
<Audioproblems> Ah, ok
<Audioproblems> Maybe I'll come back to this chat a bit later
<Audioproblems> Or I could try the Ubuntu chat, it's basically the same as Xubuntu when it comes to audio, right?
<brainwash> it should be
<Audioproblems> Well, thanks everyone
 * lopta looks for a thing.
<lopta> I should go home.
<n-iCe> hi
<Soid> good friends and rebuilt step by step my system as I was and discovered that the caisante of so much consumption was thema Xfce colurs now wonder is there any way to download themes knowing whether or not they are compatible?
#xubuntu 2019-01-08
<Soid> hello
<Kumool> Soid: gtk chtheme
<Kumool> download that
<Kumool> Soid: i told to switch to a window manager
<Kumool> you can use gnome themes as well
<Kumool> so long as they're gtk3 they should work
<Kumool> Soid: gtk2 or gtk3 themes, thats all that matters
<Kumool> if you mess up erase the gtkrc
<Kumool> good luck
<Soid> Thank you, I like to give you an appearance style android material design, and once I did not have to format just delete the theme and xubuntu works.
<SeTunTun> Hi.
<SeTunTun> I am installing xubuntu 18.04 but i can't find the option to encrypt my /home
<visone> howdy
<gnrp> SeTunTun: Do you want to do it for only your user, or a whole partition?
<brainwash> SeTunTun: bug 1756840
<ubottu> bug 1756840 in ecryptfs-utils (Ubuntu) "Buggy, under-maintained, not fit for main anymore; alternatives exist" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1756840
<SeTunTun> gnrp, hi, only for my user
<xubuntu30d> help me i want install vertual machin in xubuntu
<SeTunTun> hello, i installed xubuntu 18.04 but the encrypt "/home" is missing.
<SeTunTun> How can I encrypt my home directory now'
<SeTunTun> ?
<brainwash> SeTunTun: did you read through bug 1756840 yet? I've linked it before
<ubottu> bug 1756840 in ecryptfs-utils (Ubuntu) "Buggy, under-maintained, not fit for main anymore; alternatives exist" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1756840
<SeTunTun> sorry brainwash I couldn't. I am reading it now. Really dissapointed about this bug :(
<SeTunTun> it doesn't semm to be an easy soluton for common users like me.
<brainwash> I assume that you can still do it manually after installing Xubuntu
<brainwash> but that may be tricky
<brainwash> another approach would be to use an older Xubuntu release, and then upgrade to 18.04
<SeTunTun> I think it's time to burn my computer, have a long beard and live in a cave hunting my food
<brainwash> any reason you don't want to go with full disk encryption?
<SeTunTun> I share the disk with another Os
<SeTunTun> by the way the volume keys don't seem to work.
<brainwash> the volume keys should be handled by the pulseaudio panel plugin
<brainwash> did you maybe remove it?
<xubuntu30d> how i can install vretual machin in xubuntu
<brainwash> which one do you want to install?
<xubuntu30d> virtualbox
<SeTunTun> brainwash, it is there, i did not remove it. thanks anyway. I will leave it today or try another os. xubuntu seems to be half-made
<brainwash> xubuntu30d: sudo apt install virtualbox
<xubuntu30d> thanks
<xubuntu17d> Всем привет
<xubuntu17d> Is there anyone out there?
<xubuntu17d> Who does not hear me?
<xubuntu50w> Hello
#xubuntu 2019-01-09
<skullboy> Hi guys
<skullboy> i've a particular issue with my xubuntu
<skullboy> i've installed a 18.04 on my toshiba laptop
<skullboy> usually i use it with two external monitor
<skullboy> HDMI and VGA
<skullboy> if i launch a video on youtube (for example)
<skullboy> the monitor connected via HDMI go blank for some second
<skullboy> and come back
<brainwash> skullboy: is that behavior specific to a certain web browser?
<skullboy> no
<skullboy> maybe an audio to HDMI issue?
<brainwash> no idea
<brainwash> I would test with a different web browser, with parole and a local video file, etc.
<brainwash> also, look through the Xorg log files in /var/log
<skullboy> i'm downloading a sample video to do the test with parole
<skullboy> mmmm with chromium all it's fine
<brainwash> and you use firefox otherwise?
<skullboy> yes
<skullboy> also with parole
<skullboy> all work fine
<skullboy> it's a firefox issue
<brainwash> it could be that firefox has a different method of preventing monitors entering sleep mode while it plays a video
<brainwash> in your case this method is not working 100% properly
<brainwash> did you check if the external monitor blanks again when pausing and then resuming the youtube video?
<skullboy> with pause the issue disappear
<skullboy> ok, disable hardware acceleration in FF solve the problem
<skullboy> in firefox under preference -> performance must remove the flag from Use recommended performance settings and now it's possible uncheck Use hardware acceleration when available
<visone> howdy
<skullboy> exit
#xubuntu 2019-01-10
<asher__> Is anyone here
<asher__> I need some help
<DarkFox89> hallo
<xubuntu65d> how do can I upgrade to a newer version of xubuntu?
<xubuntu65d> I'm a noob
<visone> howdy
<tim_> Hi there, quick question
<tim_> long time linux/xubuntu user - just did a fresh install of 18.10 and now the right-click menu is gone in thunar ... when I right-click drag-and-drop a file, it moves the file as soon as I release the mouse
<tim_> as opposed to pop'ing up the menu asking if I want to move or copy
<tim_> this makes it impossible to differentiate between copy and move without copy/pasting the file ...... its like an old system7 macintosh from the 90s ....
<tim_> anyone seen this? know of a way to restore the normal behavior?
<tim_> google hasn't helped much
<tim_> this is "out of the box" behavior now, I wiped twice to confirm ..... :-\
<tim_> all default settings, nothing customized etc
<brainwash> tim_: sounds like something that I have seen being reported as bug
<tim_> ugh :-\
<brainwash> https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=14583
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 14583 in General "1.8.x Regression: right-click drag and drop does not show a context menu on drop any more" [Normal,New]
<tim_> well thanks for confirming its not just a setting
<tim_> looks like I'm downgrading big-time to get around this, its a show-stopper annoyance
<xubuntu97w> hi i have probelem with sound when I instaled xubuntu
<xubuntu51d> hello
<xubuntu51d> can sombady help me about sound
<brainwash> maybe
<brainwash> you have to tell us the details, and maybe someone will know an answer
<xubuntu51d> i have asus eee pc shell 1015 there is instaled xubuntu 18.10 before i had win7 instaled now everything is OK exept sound  everything looks godd volume control is there  i wirite for alsamixer and nothig wrong
<gnrp> xubuntu51d: Type `aplay -l` and paste the output to some of these pastebin things
<gnrp> https://paste.ubuntu.com/ I mean
<xubuntu51d> i made
<xubuntu51d> if i understand good
<xubuntu51d> shpend@shpend-1015CX:~$ aplay -l **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices **** card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC269VB Analog [ALC269VB Analog]   Subdevices: 1/1   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0 card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]   Subdevices: 1/1   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<gnrp> so your sound card is recognized, first of all. Use pavucontrol to check whether the output device is not set to the hdmi out?
<xubuntu51d> ok how can i check pavucontrol
<xubuntu51d> what kind of  procedure is
<gnrp> enter pavucontrol in a terminal. Or start it from the menu (it is the regular audio mixer on xubuntu)
<gnrp> e.g., when you press on the volume control in the task bar or when you enter the xfce menu and then search for "Pulse Audio Volume Control" or so (no clue how exactly it is called in the resp. localization)
<xubuntu51d> ok what kind of comand shood i give
<xubuntu51d> im beginer in xubuntu
<gnrp> pavucontrol
<gnrp> and then when you o on output devices, you can select the device being used (in German, it is called "Port")
<xubuntu51d> ok
<xubuntu51d> there are speakers in that called port
<gnrp> and in the configuration tab, is your audio device listed?
<subscious> Hello. Changing to another tty (ALT+CRL+F1 for instance) freezes my system it seems to still run but no response anymore. What can I do about this?
<adder> I'm connected to TV via HDMI, after the TV turns off due to the inactivity, I'm unable to switch workspaces (as if all programs disappeared), also xfce panel and xmobar disappeared. Anyone has an idea what might be going on?
<SeTunTun> hello, i installed xubuntu 18.04 and the Fn button and volume buttons don't seem to work.
<SeTunTun> I am making a shortcut but the system doesn't recognise the Fn key + volume keys (so i am not able to include them in the shortcut)
<SeTunTun> I would apreciate your help :(
<n-iCe> uhm
<brainwash> adder: check ~/.xsession-errors
<crushing-kit> hi guys
<n-iCe> hi
<xubuntu68w> How do I add, IBUS, Hangual, Korean Language Keyboard
<xubuntu24w> How do I install Ibus, Korean language Keyboard
<brainwash> !info ibus-hangul
<ubottu> ibus-hangul (source: ibus-hangul): Hangul engine for IBus. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.0+git20161231-1 (bionic), package size 40 kB, installed size 312 kB
<brainwash> xubuntu24w: did you install this package? ^
<xubuntu24w> How do I install the package
<brainwash> sudo apt install ibus-hangul
<brainwash> you may need to run "ibus-setup" afterwards
<brainwash> without sudo
<brainwash> !kr
<xubuntu24w> What steps after that?
<brainwash> I do not know
<brainwash> I am not familiar with how ibus works
<xubuntu24w> Thanks, I start with that
<brainwash> https://old.reddit.com/r/Korean/comments/5lx4ef/ibushangul_issues_in_ubuntu/
#xubuntu 2019-01-11
<brainwash> you should be able to set everything up via "ibus-setup"
<xubuntu24w> Ok, thanks
<visone> howdy
<xubuntu61w> Hi! I'm trying to run a command as a shortcut to open a .jar file, and it opens a window in Terminal, but it never runs.
<brainwash> xubuntu61w: and the command is?
<diogenes_> drum roll :)
<xubuntu61w> Oh sorry, wasn't here. Here's the command:
<xubuntu61w> java -jar RuneLite.jar --mode=OFF
<diogenes_> so when you run it in terminal it works?
<xubuntu61w> Yes, as long as I'm in the same directory as the file.
<diogenes_> make a .desktop file with: Exec = sh -c "cd /path/to/directory && java -jar RuneLite.jar --mode=OFF"
<xubuntu61w> What does that do exactly? It marks the shortcut as an executable, it goes to the same directory as the file is in, and then runs it?
<diogenes_> yes but in that .desktop file you have to include some other info
<xubuntu61w> What else is necessary?
<diogenes_> xubuntu61w, wait
<diogenes_> i will give you the info
<xubuntu61w> Aight.
<diogenes_> ok run: touch ~/.local/share/applications/myjava.desktop
<diogenes_> tell me when done
<xubuntu61w> Do I add that in Terminal or the shortcut?
<diogenes_> yes in terminal
<diogenes_> run that command
<xubuntu61w> I did that, it didn't show anything else.
<diogenes_> now run: mousepad ~/.local/share/applications/myjava.desktop
<diogenes_> it will open a document
<xubuntu61w> Yeah, it ran a blank text file.
<xubuntu61w> opened*
<diogenes_> into that document
<diogenes_> you paste the following:
<diogenes_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mYx9fMxD8K/
<diogenes_> BUT instead of /path/to/directory you write your actual path to the application
<xubuntu61w> Terminal is showing this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Fs2jP4NRvc/
<diogenes_> you paste that into the blank document
<diogenes_> save and close the document
<xubuntu61w> Done.
<diogenes_> ok now run: cat ~/.local/share/applications/myjava.desktop | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> share the link here
<xubuntu61w> https://termbin.com/iyzt
<diogenes_> ok now to double check if it works, in a new terminal run this: cd /home/andre/Downloads/ && java -jar RuneLite.jar --mode=OFF
<diogenes_> and tell me if it starts your game
<xubuntu61w> Yeah, it's working now.
<diogenes_> ok close the app, and in the terminal run: chmod +x  ~/.local/share/applications/myjava.desktop
<diogenes_> tell me when done
<xubuntu61w> Done.
<diogenes_> now open the menu and look for My Java App
<diogenes_> start it
<diogenes_> it should be in Games
<xubuntu61w> Yeah, it's running.
<diogenes_> great, one more thing, if you want a custom icon for it, you just change Icon = xfce4 to Icon = /path/to/myicon.png
<xubuntu61w> Good to know that. By the way, what is the proper directory for those kind of apps. I know on Windows it is Programs and then either x84 or AMD64.
<xubuntu61w> But which is it on Linux?
<diogenes_> you can store it in /home/$USER/bin
<diogenes_> but as well as anywhere else, i'd usually make a special folder in ?Documents
<diogenes_>  /Documents*
<xubuntu61w> It's working now, thanks! But how did you learn all of those things?
<diogenes_> you're welcome, 5 years of linux only :))
<diogenes_> of course i was helped by other people and i always took notes of all the useful commands so i recomment you to take notes too
<xubuntu61w> I've been running Linux for nearly a year, without counting on and off, I still find the commands rather daunting.
<xubuntu61w> It's a bit difficult understanding how they get put together.
<knome> the "best" way to replace icons is to create your own icon theme in ~/.icons, and within that, inherit the "real" icon theme you want to use
<diogenes_> all the stuff we have done in the terminal, you could have done without terminal, just clicking on things, but i find terminal way faster
<knome> this isn't the most trivial way, but this way the customization is portable and you don't have to worry about other packages updating/overwriting the .desktop files
<knome> of course you can create those .desktop files in your ~ too, but then you lose all the potential updates to those
<knome> (not that this is a huge issue, but... if you're replacing more icons, the custom icon theme way starts paying off quickly)
<xubuntu61w> Where's icon's folder btw?
<knome> ~ = /home/youruser/, so the ~/.icons directory is /home/yourusername/.icons
<knome> it might not exist; simply create it in that case
<knome> creating the icon theme itself is the not-so-trivial part
<knome> in that directory, create a subdir for your theme
<knome> then in that subdir, create a file called index.theme, and populate it with something like this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/V4SK9j43Ht/
<knome> note that in this theme i'm only replacing emblems, and you'll need to list the directories you wish to replace icons in
<knome> after that it's mostly providing icons of the correct name (see examples from themes in /usr/share/icons) in the listed directories
<xubuntu61w> I'm getting a bit confused now. Can't I do "Edit Application" and then add the icon file from there?
<knome> yes, you can do that too.
<xubuntu61w> Does it read .ico files? Because I can't select this one.
<knome> i'm not sure, but if it doesn't read.. then likely not
<xubuntu61w> Btw, which is the default icon resolution on Xubuntu?
<knome> various optimized resolutions are provided.
<xubuntu61w> So if I can, I should just download them all then?
<knome> if you are replacing an icon with a custom one, you can only select one size; in this case i would suggest you use the biggest possible size (and in vector, if possible)
<xubuntu61w> SVG, for example?
<knome> yes
<xubuntu61w> Aight, I'll be on my way now, if I need anything else I'll just check it out. While Linux has its own quirks, you eventually get used to the way things are done.
<xubuntu61w> Thanks!
<knome> indeed. good luck and have fun :)
<knome> and no problem!
<Spass> I'm experiencing a strange behavior of Window Buttons on Cosmic recently, sometimes it doesn't update tight away and the buttons a
<Spass> sorry
<Spass> have a space between them, see here -> https://i.ibb.co/2PLfBf7/panel-refresh.png
<Spass> is that a known issue?
<Spass> after a few seconds it refreshes and it's ok again
<brainwash> Spass: https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=14627
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 14627 in Window Buttons "Panel window buttons stop updating" [Normal,New]
<Spass> thanks, will look at that
#xubuntu 2019-01-12
<bleb> hi.  does xubuntu still get non-DE updates from ubuntu after the lts support runs out?
<genii> no
<bleb> after the 3 year xubuntu lts support runs out i mean
<bleb> one more question - where/when are xresources set in xubuntu?  i'm trying to make my xterm not white-on-black
<ball> bleb: Eww.  You could probably edit the launcher though
<ball> xterm or terminal?
<bleb> xterm. i put xrdb ~/.Xresources in ~/.profile (which make it black one white), but it's still white on black
<bleb> s/make/should &/
<ball> bleb: open a terminal and then type "xterm"
<ball> ...it could be that the terminal you're looking at isn't xterm.
<ball> (because xterm is old and, in some ways, lacking).
<bleb> i just had to explicitly define white on black
<bleb> before i was relying on the app-defaults and xrdb ~/.Xresources would remove the *cusomization: -color from xrdb, causing it to use the white on black default
<bleb> but the script run by lightdm sources .profile before it builds the other xrdb stuff, so the *customization: -color was being added back in, causing it to use the XTerm-color default which is white on black
<ball> ok
<visone> howdy¡
<knome> hello
<xubuntu16w> hi, I have a problem with a WIFI card: The card needs firmware, which is not in the distribution. I have the firmware, but it looks like the name does not match. How can I find out, which file the system tries to find? I use Xubuntu 18.04.01.
<diogenes_> xubuntu16w, lspci -nnk | grep Net -A3
<xubuntu16w> This command gives me:
<diogenes_> xubuntu16w, wait
<diogenes_> don't paste here
<diogenes_> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<xubuntu16w> OK - let me ask as follows: I get the name of the controller: "Texas Instruments ACX 111" - how do I form the file name out of this message?
<diogenes_> xubuntu16w, first run: lspci -nnk | grep Net -A3
<diogenes_> then cp[y what you get in terminal to https://paste.ubuntu.com
<diogenes_> then sahre the link here
<diogenes_> share*
<xubuntu16w> Can't do - the computer with the problem has no network connection,  I can just type
<diogenes_> what device are you typing now from?
<xubuntu16w> from my computer with perfect connection and everything OK
<diogenes_> have you got an ethernet cabke?
<diogenes_> cable*
<xubuntu16w> I can install - will take a while
<diogenes_> then use the ethernet, even you can share the internet from your pc to the other one via cable
<diogenes_> no need to connect to your router
<xubuntu16w> Ok - I did
<diogenes_> now go ahead and chat from that pc
<xubuntu16w_> Now I'm back on the computer with the problem
<diogenes_> lspci -nnk | grep Net -A3
<diogenes_> and
<diogenes_> !pastebin
<diogenes_> !pastebin
<diogenes_> damn
<xubuntu16w_> What means !pastebin? I have done the command
<diogenes_> paste the output to https://paste.ubuntu.com
<diogenes_> share the link
<xubuntu16w_> OK got you
<xubuntu16w_> link: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vwyd6g2sJf/
<diogenes_> xubuntu16w_, try this: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2086711
<xubuntu16w_> OK I'll try - thanks
<diogenes_> you're welcome, and come back with the feedback
<xubuntu16w_> Yes, I will reboot, and give feed back.
<xubuntu16w_> @diogenes: didn't work
<diogenes_> xubuntu16w_, what exacly you tried
<xubuntu16w_> I looked into the directory /lib/firmware/ti-connectivity for the firmware. Found the mentioned files wl1251-fw.bin and
<xubuntu16w_> wl1251-nvs.bin. copied both files to /lib/firmware and rebooted.
<diogenes_> run this: sudo modprobe -v wl1251_sdio
<xubuntu16w_> OK - so far no changes
<diogenes_> now run: sudo rfkill | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> share the link here
<xubuntu16w_> did - no system answer
<diogenes_> sorry
<diogenes_> this one
<diogenes_> sudo rfkill list | nc termbin.com 9999
<xubuntu16w_> which
<diogenes_> ^^
<xubuntu16w_> the command operates but gives no answer back
<diogenes_> try only: sudo rfkill list
<diogenes_> see if you get putput
<xubuntu16w_> no
<xubuntu16w_> I mean: no output
<diogenes_> ok download this: https://netix.dl.sourceforge.net/project/acx100/acx100_old/20080210/acx-20080210.tar.bz2
<xubuntu16w_> sure ? the acx100 is not compatible with acx111 - that's what I figured out before
<diogenes_> looks like it's no that easy
<diogenes_> xubuntu16w_, here on this page you can find many instructions, see which one works for you
<diogenes_> https://askubuntu.com/questions/225858/how-do-i-get-a-texas-instruments-acx-111-wireless-card-working/671103
<diogenes_> you nee lots of patience
<xubuntu16w_> OK - I will try. Will report the result. Thanks
<diogenes_> ok
#xubuntu 2019-01-13
<xubuntu90w> hello
<jarnos> https://askubuntu.com/q/1109302/21005
<diogenes_> jarnos, and?
<laitue> Hi everyone !
<diogenes_> hi
<laitue> exit
<laitue> quitting irc is worse than vim :(
<diogenes_> vim is ok
<laitue> yeah who tought of :WQA! instead of ctrl c or escape...
<laitue> but hey you get used to it at least
<diogenes_> that's right, everything needs skills and knowledge
<kiwilinux> hi guys has anyone used 18.10 and xscreensaver?
<brainwash> kiwilinux: no one has
<brainwash> what do you actually want to know?
<kiwilinux> I installed it but found to unlock i needed to for example ctrl + f6 then back to ctrl + f7 to wake up the screen again
<brainwash> intel graphics?
<brainwash> it sounds like bug 1801609
<ubottu> bug 1801609 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Fails to deactivate dpms off mode after user initiated wake-up events(not system-suspended, just locked and dpms active)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1801609
<brainwash> yet this one was only confirmed for light-locker
<kiwilinux> yes intel graphics use a toshiba laptop
<brainwash> then you should read through the report
<kiwilinux> ok makes sense I think light-locker wakes up first then wake xscreensaver
<kiwilinux> thanks I'll read it.
<brainwash> but why did you keep light-locker?
<kiwilinux> haven't tried removing it so i'll see what happens.
<brainwash> okay
<brainwash> well, you did not mention that the unlock screen is still the light-locker one
<brainwash> instead of xscreensaver
<kiwilinux> cheers thanks for the help
<kiwilinux> signing out for a reboot
<kiwilinux> only issue xscreensaver and lightdm dont mix together that well
<brainwash> right
<brainwash> you could try the new xfce4-screensaver from this PPA https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-dev/+archive/ubuntu/experimental
<brainwash> more info here:
<brainwash> https://bluesabre.org/2018/10/15/xfce-screensaver-0-1-0-released/
<kiwilinux> cheers was just looking at the git hub for it. Great to know there's a ppa for it.
<brainwash> kiwilinux: you may need to add "xfce4-screensaver-command --lock" to /usr/bin/xflock4 (or a copy of that file in /usr/local/bin/)
<kiwilinux> cheers i'll try it
<SeTunTun> hello, i installed xubuntu 18.04. I paired my phone via bluetooth but it fails when i try to access the files in my phone.
<SeTunTun> i get a message telling me to specify an explorer in the preferences. I tried writing "thunar" but i might be missing something in that field.
<SeTunTun> could anybody help me?
<brainwash> SeTunTun: maybe a screenshot would help
#xubuntu 2020-01-06
<Robert45> Thunar freezes randomly when copying files. What should I do? Tried to look for any logs but didn't find them.
<diogenes_> Robert45, when copying video files?
<Robert45> No, any files
<Robert45> For example, audio files with album-covers...
<diogenes_> only thunar freezes or everything gets laggy?
<Robert45> only thunar freezes
<diogenes_> maybe it's tumbler's fault, try killing it and copy something.
<Robert45> uh-huh, I tried to copy 6 directories about 15 times and every time it froze. Now it (f i n a l l y) didn't, but I tried copying some other 3 directories. And it froze. Tried killing tumblerd, it is killed by now, and nothing happens
<Robert45> If it is indeed tumbler's fault, should it work properly if I'm going to kill tumblerd before any copying processes?
<Robert45> but tumblerd opens every time I copy files...
<diogenes_> Robert45, also observe iotop when copying.
<Robert45> everything is 0.00 B/s after a freeze
<brainwash> Robert45: you can disable thumbnail creation in the settings
<brainwash> latest thunar and tumbler can be installed from https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-dev/+archive/ubuntu/staging
<Robert45> disabling thumbnail creation didn't help (if I did it right: Desktop Settings... > Icons > unticked 'Show thumbnails')
<Robert45> Packages from launchpad considered unstable, aren't they? Is it worth installing from this PPA?
<Robert45> Currently I have latest thunar and tumbler for eoan, but not from launchpad
<brainwash> Robert45: that will the change the behaviour for the desktop
<brainwash> thunar preferences > show thumbnails > never
<Guest18> Hi guys! I'm on a fresh Xubuntu install and apt update && apt upgrade gives me this error:
<Guest18> dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting: loading files list file for package 'libfont-afm-perl': cannot read /var/lib/dpkg/info/libfont-afm-perl.list (Input/output error)E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<Guest18> Any recommendations?
<brainwash> Robert45: installing the newer versions certainly could help to see if the problem was fixed in the meantime
<brainwash> Robert45: alternatively, you could boot the xubuntu 20.04 daily ISO and try to reproduce the issue
<brainwash> Guest18: my recommendation would be to ask in #ubuntu
<Robert45> I cannot, because the hard drive is encrypted
<diogenes_> Guest18, that sounds as bad sectors.
<Robert45> Thank you, I'll keep trying
<Guest18> diogenes_: I don't know what you mean by that, sorry
<diogenes_> Guest18, hard drive is getting worn out, bad, but in theory.
<Robert90> I installed libpango-1.0-0 libpango-1.0-0:i386 thunar thunar-data tumbler tumbler-common
<Robert90> from the ppa… and the pc doesn't boot any more
<brainwash> Robert90: libpango?
<Robert90> i typed "sudo apt install thunar" and libpango was also to install
<brainwash> odd
<brainwash> and what does not work now?
<Robert90> it tries to run a… login manager but the display seems to turn on and off instantly
<brainwash> how is that related to thunar/tumbler though?
<brainwash> from where is that libpango package?
<Robert90> I don't know. I reinstalled them from the ppa as I was told to try out, rebooted the pc and I can't log in.
<Robert90> from focal, I suppose…
<brainwash> you could switch to a TTY, login and reinstall the previous package versions
<Robert90> Ctrl+Alt+F1-F6? i tried, doesn't work
<brainwash> that is outside of the scope of what those installed packages touch
<brainwash> logs in /var/log/apt will tell you what exactly was changed package-wise
<Robert90> The hard drive is encrypted
<brainwash> just remembered that
<brainwash> try to boot directly to text mode
<Robert90> How?
<brainwash> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters
<brainwash> parameter "text" should do the trick
<Robert90> I does not understand parameter "text"…
<Robert90> It*
<diogenes_> try: systemd.unit=multi-user.target
<Robert90> does not work
<diogenes_> Robert90, then boot a live usb and chroot.
<Robert90> I don't have a PC from which I could make a usb-iso
<Robert90> it is the only pc I have, I'm texting these messages from my phone now
<diogenes_> try recovery mode in grub
<diogenes_> and don't run commands that you randomly find on internet.
<Robert90> I've already tried, but it does not let me either turn on the network or read/write mode
<Robert90> I don't run commands that I randomly find on the internet, I just told what you did — installed unstable packages from the ppa
<diogenes_> Robert90, i didn't tell you anything did i?
<Robert90> I don't remember all your names, I'm deeply sorry
<Robert90> No offence intended
<diogenes_> Robert90, ok one of the big hammer approach, at grub linux line, remove everything (except if there is anything regarding your encryption) and add this line instead: init=/bin/bash
<diogenes_> and ctrl+x to boot
<brainwash> you must have done something on top of just installing newer versions of thunar and tumbler
<diogenes_> after it boots in text mode, run: mount / (it's gonna tell you something like /dev/sda1 is already mounted)
<brainwash> those versions are marked as stable by upstream and are packaged by the Xubuntu team
<diogenes_> then you do: mount -o remount --rw /dev/sd1
<brainwash> but it's encrypted
<diogenes_> and now you gonna be having a root shell where you can try to fix your issue, but now i need to go so hopefully someone could assist you further on.
<diogenes_> brainwash, isn't there a shell command to decrypt?
<diogenes_> i got no clue i never encrypted anything in my life.
<brainwash> I never played around with it
 * diogenes_ is offline
<brainwash> again, I still see no connection between updating thunar/tumbler and not being able to start the display manager anymore, or being able to switch to a TTY
<Robert90> I don't either
<brainwash> but it surely makes things difficult to debug
<brainwash> the encryption part
<Robert90> I removed at grub linux line, but it does not boot…  I suppose I didn't have to take that instruction literally…?
<Robert90> yeah, i know… but someone likes to steal my files from the pc lol :( that's why it's encrypted, uh… what a pity
<brainwash> removing a line completely does not sound like something one should do
<Robert90> aaaah, only one line?
<brainwash> I guess it's not clear what you did
<brainwash> "I removed at grub linux line"
<brainwash> to me it sounds like you deleted the whole line
<Robert90> I'm sorry, I'm not a native speaker, my bad. I meant I removed every line at grub linux
<Robert90> but it seems I shouldn't…
<brainwash> those changes are temporary only, aren't they?
<Robert90> yes, but I didn't understand which lines should I remove
<Robert90> otherwise it doesn't boot
<brainwash> what happened after you added "text" after "quit splash" and hit ctrl+x ?
<brainwash> maybe remove "quiet" and "splash" to have a verbose boot log output
<Robert90> same thing happened
<brainwash> did you see text scrolling down during boot?
<Robert90> I typed "text" after "quiet splash", the same happened… removed that — same…
<Robert90> Yes, I did
<brainwash> and "systemd.unit=multi-user.target" instead of "text" you got the same result?
<Robert90> No, it suddenly worked, tty launched, but I cannot reinstall those packages, should I type "remove" and then "install"?
<brainwash> sure
<Robert90> thank you so mucg
<Robert90> much*
<brainwash> or like said before, sudo apt install thunar=<version> tumbler=<version> and so on
<brainwash> but for that you'll have to look up the exact version string
<brainwash> so, just removing and reinstalling should be faster
<brainwash> you'll have to disable the PPA of course
<Robert90> but it removed 200 packages… definitely not faster :D
<Robert90> i disabled it in the recovery mode earlier
<brainwash> ohh
<brainwash> 200 is a lot
<brainwash> installing the meta-package "xubuntu-desktop" may fix that
<brainwash> it should pull back in all needed packages
<Robert90> I just thought of that idea :)
<Robert90> through the tasksel
<brainwash> logs are in /var/log/apt
<brainwash> in case something is missing
<Robert90> OK, I appreciate your help :)
<brainwash> afterwards I mean
<brainwash> no problem
<Guest_66> Hello I humbly need help restoring a corrupted file in firefox. Details to follow.
<Guest_66> There is a password protected file that keeps all my login info. It got corrupted in a power failure. I found a 'fix' for windows related to previous versions, but I do not know how to fix in xubuntu.
<brainwash> Guest_66: that really sounds like a help request for the firefox support channel(s)
<brainwash> https://wiki.mozilla.org/IRC
<Guest_66> Thank you, brainwash!
<Guest_66> Sorry, not sure how to use ( https://wiki.mozilla.org/IRC)  Tried picking a client, not sure where I ended up.
<Guest_66> Used Kiwil client.
<deadrom> hi. sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm  does nothing. I'd like to go from auto login to password login
<deadrom> what's the proper method?
<Guest_66> According  to https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/1229907 , I need to change a file ( /home/rabbit-in-the-titan/.mozilla/firefox/dlcmztwa.default/logins.json.corrupt ) to a former version. Instructions for doing that in windows, but not linux.
<diogenes_> Guest_66, do you have sync enabled?
<Guest_66> the file is ( logins.json.corrupt  ) found via about:something (I forget).
<Guest_66> I Do not sync, let me examine the setting.
<brainwash> (x)ubuntu does not create file backups
<Guest_66> Settings say " (exclamation in triangle)  Reconnect to Sync"
<Guest_66> So am I just S. O. L. then?
<diogenes_> deadrom, /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf comment the line autologin.
<Guest_66> The file (that ends with "corrupt" has the proper date of the last time I began to gather saved logins. THere is
<Guest_66> There is also a new, today's date file  (That ends with -1) that I assume is the brand new file for today.
<deadrom> diogenes_: if I increase autologin-user-timeout to n , then I'll get the login mask for n seconds and autologin after that?
<brainwash> >For those affected, Firefox has not deleted the password file but will have renamed it to from ‘logins.json’ to something like ‘logins.json.corrupt’ (or ‘logins.json-1.corrupt’, ‘logins.json-2.corrupt’, etc.). This means the passwords are not lost, but the user will need to rename the file back to ‘logins.json’.
<brainwash> you tried that?
<Guest_66> Yes, I assume so. I changed the name, cut and pasted it back in while firefox was closed. Will try again right now.
<diogenes_> deadrom, comment out all the lines that start with autologin.
<Guest_66> Sorry. Just renamed file. Unfortunately, I am a noice user and am connected via firefox to freenode via Kiwi IRC. So I am not about to close firefox unless I reconnect differently. Please advise.
<Guest_66> Should I also delete today's " logins.json-1 " file also?
<brainwash> maybe
<brainwash> I don't know the answer
<brainwash> again, this isn't a firefox support channel
<Guest_66> That's supposed to be "novice user"
<brainwash> in any case, create backups of files which you delete
<Guest_66> I tried to connect to the firefox channel listed and had not luck. OK, I can do that .
<brainwash> or move them somewhere else
<Guest_66> Back up created. I probably need to restart firefox, which will throw me off this chat. Should I be connected some way other than via firefox?
<diogenes_> Guest_66, hexchat.
<Guest_66> Installing hexchateas we speak
<Guest_66> Going to restart fifrefox and come back as another guest. Will try to change back to _66.
<rabbit-in-the-ti> Formerly Guest_66
<rabbit-in-the-ti> Humbly need help with my problem of my logins saved via firefox file " logins.json" was corrupted during a power failure. There are instructions for recover via windows, but that requires "previous" files which xubuntu does not do.
<rabbit-in-the-ti> Changed name of .json file and restarted firefox, still no luck.
<JimmyK> You can't just recover those passwords via password recovery on those sites?
<rabbit-in-the-ti> I use a password manager via firefox. That would be at least 100 passwords. Also, I had my email hacked six months ago, so I am locked out of the email address I used for 19 years. Many websites send a recovery email to that address I cannot access and have not been able to since May.
<brainwash> even more reason to have a backup in the first place
<JimmyK> Yeah you can't trust An app with all your sh*t
<brainwash> you may be able to search the file system for an older copy of the database file, but that is an advanced task
<rabbit-in-the-ti> I am not sure this was a typical APP as it is part of firefox. Is there a way to automatically have a file backed up on a regular basis?
<nine_pt> trying to establish a vpn connection using network manager and openconnect. I installed network-manager-openconnect but when going to add connection the window I think is missing tab VPN https://imgur.com/ztUDBq4.pngcan someone confirm that is missing a TAB and if I should install other package? I am using Xubuntu 19.10
<rabbit-in-the-ti> I am ready to search the file system for an older copy of the login database file, advanced task or no.
<JimmyK> I know windows has restore points. Does ubuntu?
<JimmyK> Where you can roll back your files to an earlier date
<rabbit-in-the-ti> I have been told no.
<brainwash> not out-of-the-box
<brainwash> I'm not even sure if Windows has file recovery enabled by default
<JimmyK> I think it did back when I had windows xp
<JimmyK> I'm not sure which files it backs up or how it works though
<rabbit-in-the-ti> I need help with another method of support. Trying to connect to IRC Mozilla chat / channel. Looking at wiki, says address is: " irc.mozilla.org ".
<rabbit-in-the-ti> Joined a channel via HexChat > Server > Join a Channel > entered (#irc.mozilla.org) in dialog box. Only two persons on channel. Could this be 'right'?
<brainwash> in #firefox you mean?
<brainwash> irc.mozilla.org is the server, not a channel
<brainwash> well, it's an empty channel
<brainwash> you have to join #firefox on irc.mozilla.org
<rabbit-in-the-ti> Thanks for that, brainwash!
<rabbit-in-the-ti> Sorry for the utter ignorance, but I need to try to register a nick name. The directions think they are intuitive, but are not always.
<rabbit-in-the-ti> For instance, it indicates "msg NickServ REGISTER password youremail@example.com " via "/msg NickServ REGISTER password youremail@example.com " Where does one enter " /msg NickServ REGISTER password youremail@example.com "? I am utterly unfamiliar with the sytax used here. Sorry.
<brainwash> it's a message you send
<rabbit-in-the-ti> I only meant to type /msg NickServ REGISTER password youremail@example.com twice, not three times. Still wondering where to enter this to get it to work.
<brainwash> just like you type normal messages
<rabbit-in-the-ti> Just like I sent the above? Sent to somewhere that is geared towards registrationi?
<brainwash> the irc server will interpret the message accordingly
<rabbit-in-the-ti> Thanks!
<brainwash> make sure that there are no space characters before the /
<brainwash> otherwise it will appear as normal message in the chat
<rabbit-in-the-ti> brainwash: except for my email client deciding freenode is spam, and my ignorance > not specifying a nickname, I had success.
<brainwash> freenode?
<brainwash> thought you were trying to register a nick on mozilla's irc server
<brainwash> well, you can do it here on freenode too
<rabbit-in-the-ti> Sorry, but new problem. Says "
<rabbit-in-the-ti> * #firefox-unregistered :Cannot send to nick/channel " Firefox registration?
<brainwash> did you run
<brainwash> /nickserv confirm confirmation_code
<brainwash> //msg nickserv identify [YOUR PASSWORD]
<brainwash> ?
<brainwash> only / not //
<Celso> quit
<goh> Hi. I'm on Xubuntu 16.02. So xfce4-terminal 0.6.3 (Xfce 4.12).
<goh> I'm wondering if there's a way to define a keyboard shortcut to increase/decrease/reset font size.
<goh> You can do that in 18.04 with Ctrl+ / Ctrl-/ Ctrl=
<rabbit-in-the-ti> SENDPASS
<rabbit-in-the-ti> <rabbit-in-the-ti><7suzani1fr.
<rabbit-in-the-ti> rabbit-in-the-ti 7suzani1fr
<rabbit-in-the-ti> SENDPASS rabbit-in-the-ti
<rabbit-in-the-ti> Hello #xubuntu channel! I am about to scream because it appears my nickname is registered, but not verified. And I cannot seem to get the correct password. So does anyone have an idea what I should do?
<merliner> I think you can get nickserv to send you an email with [reset] instructions ..... maybe
<merliner> or maybe not if  your email isn't verified :(
<rabbit-in-the-ti> Cannot seem to do it. I got the email and entered it to "complete your account registration" and entered the command and strings of numbers. But it still says it is registered, but it does not say it is verified.
<tomreyn> maybe talk to the folks in chhanel #freenode - they shoul dbe able to help
<rabbit-in-the-ti> Yes. I am trying to find someone there to talk to!
<rabbit-in-the-ti> There is a listing for a command for the occasional on call staff, no one there now. I am bummed.
<merliner> '/msg nickserv help sendpass'
<rabbit-in-the-ti> Thanks, merliner, but My Nick is not verified, so I cannot recover password. I cannot message folks over at #freenode without the password. I have tried to register again, but it only seems to like the Nick I use which is an abbreviation of my HD name. I am betwixt and between. So what can I do?
<merliner> Sorry I can't say for sure ... other than to just keep trying other nickserv commands and wondering what could be a problem.
<rabbit-in-the-ti> Merliner. THanks. I raised someone at #freenode. Keep fingers crossed!
<rabbit-in-the-ti> Merliner: That was good! I think I can reset password now!
<rabbit-in-the-ti> Merliner. Password Changed! THANKS! Now (or in a little while) I might be able to get on #freenode and then go to help out the registered by not verified problem.
<merliner> ;-}
#xubuntu 2020-01-07
<DarkTrick> hello
<DarkTrick> is it possible to run wayland on xubuntu (smoothly)?
<DarkTrick> 19.10
<diogenes_> DarkTrick, i don't think so.
<DarkTrick> diogenes_: is there a specific reason?  xfce is not compatible?
<brainwash> it's not written for wayland
<diogenes_> neither xfce nor lightdm supports it, though dm is not a problem.
<diogenes_> and as i've heard, wayland is not even on a TODO list of xfce.
<DarkTrick> So I guess the necessary changes are pretty severe?
<DarkTrick> -?   +(?)
<brainwash> yes, it is a huge task
<brainwash> furthermore, both variants (X and wayland) would need to be maintained
<DarkTrick> thank you both for the input, diogenes_, brainwash
#xubuntu 2020-01-08
<Robert78> How to verify the bootable *.iso on a CD? I'm afraid of breaking CD or something like that... I'd like to check if CD and its data are OK but don't know how.
<gnrp> Robert78: What is it you want to verify?
<gnrp> you can make a checksum of the whole CD and compare that to the iso's checksum
<Robert78> I've made a bootable CD in xfburn, and I'm going to use it some day, but I'm afraid that I'll break CD or damage it
<Robert78> I did 'dd if=/dev/sr0 of=copy.iso' but the file sizes of isos' are different
<Robert78> the original iso is 3 MB shorter than copy.iso
<Robert78> I've read on the Internet that their filesize is always going to be different... so... checksum is not solution I guess...
<gnrp> hm. Try `sha256sum /dev/dvd` and then also a sha256sum of the iso image
<gnrp> or use the `cmp` tool
<Robert78> anyway it is different...
<Robert78> d84c99784ceb1f2e9044ba7387bf92ef17db8400883f6c1ff6580d899ae406e9  /dev/dvd
<Robert78> 03d3ec50bce69eb13a406ac2cf8a4c3cb2b2e1fa58d257ea4f366469cbf091eb  mini.iso
<gnrp> then I'd say it is actaully different. But please do not trust me.
<gnrp> I mean, wait for somebody else to pass by and give an opinion on that
<Robert78> OK, I've read that the trailing bytes might be just zeroes, that's why it might be always "different"
<Robert78> Well, I found a pretty weird solution! :D  I burnt the iso second time and checked sha256sum again, and it was the same as was on the first attempt
<Robert78> so... it makes me think the DVD is completely fine :D
<khaled14> hi
<deadrom> hi
<deadrom> where can I get a more recent xfce for 18.04LTS?
<deadrom> currently installed is 4.12 as comes with 18.04, I'd like one that has monitor profiles. Will 4.14 do that?
<brainwash> deadrom: it will
<brainwash> deadrom: next LTS release in April will ship with 4.14
<deadrom> brainwash: "wait until april" just doesn't ring nice in my ears. any other option? preview ppa? I saw "staging" but says "warning, might explode" in a nuthsell
<deadrom> nutshell even
<brainwash> right
<brainwash> either use the PPA or upgrade to the 20.04 dev release
<brainwash> well, or 19.10 actually
<xubuntu18w> hello all
<xubuntu18w> I am unable to install wine or playonlinux\
<xubuntu18w> I have 18.04 lt version
<xubuntu18w> Does anyone have any sugestions?
<Alabalistic> how do you try to install them
<Alabalistic> via Terminal is bad idea, go to the website
<Alabalistic> download the last deb, or add the repo
#xubuntu 2020-01-09
<lighterowl> hey there, xubunters. I've upgraded my system from 18.04 to 19.10, and changing Xfce themes in "Appearance" doesn't work anymore - only "Greybird" changes anything despite there being more on the list. .xsession-errors contains a lot of "Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "xfce"" (the theme engine differs depending on the style) messages - is there something that maybe got uninstalled
<lighterowl> during the upgrade? thanks in advance!
<astraljava> Hey guys, what is the current method to specifying which monitor should the panel(s) be displayed on? I found some instructions via google, but none seem to be currently valid anymore.
<JackFrost> lighterowl: A lot of stuff went from being GTK2 to GTK3 (well, Xfce did) so my guess is that you are selecting GTK2 themes (with a missing theme engine) and thus it wouldn't really affect much.
<lighterowl> JackFrost: I see, thanks!
<JackFrost> lighterowl: There's themes such as Numix, Arc, etc in the archive, I know of several themes to make it look like various Windows releases too! :P
<JackFrost> 'apt-cache search gtk-theme' might help.
<lighterowl> JackFrost: I'm not that much into looks. :) I'm actually fine with Greybird, but thought that maybe something was off in the system.
<JackFrost> Greybird just got a nice 'dark' version, looks pretty shiny.
<lighterowl> astraljava: PPM on panel -> panel submenu -> panel preferences -> output
<lighterowl> JackFrost: yes, that's the one I'm currently using. like it very much so far.
<astraljava> lighterowl: Right, got it. Didn't realize that dialog is dynamic, meaning that option is not even presented without multiple monitors being active. I see it now that I set the external display active again.
<lighterowl> oooooooooooooh
<lighterowl> had no idea it was dynamic. I have my 3 monitors connected almost all the time at work. :P
<astraljava> Yeah, I will jump quite frequently between only laptop to having at least one external setups. Now I shouldn't have much problems as I could set panels constantly staying on the laptop's screen. Thanks!
<lighterowl> :)
<kathy> can somebody help a noobish person? I accidentaly chose a wrong setting for my screen, and now all i get, once I've logged in to my user, is a black screen with a dancing "input not support".
<gnrp> kathy: Did you just create a new account or is there data on it?
<gnrp> I mean, the easiest thing might be to delete all the user data and create a new one...
<gnrp> otherwise, where did you change the screen setting?
<diogenes_> or not to delete anything just make a new user.
<kathy> I've been using it for quite a while. I know I could rescue most of the data, but not the most recent bookmarks etc.
<kathy> I changed it in "Settings" "monitor" on the menu
<gnrp> diogenes_: Or that. But then the username is already taken
<kathy> I could always choose a nickname, of course - but that wouldn't rescue my latest data :(
<diogenes_> kathy, it's easy to transfer data from one account to another one.
<gnrp> kathy: (maybe wait for somebody more competent to reply, like diogenes_, but what I would do): Log in as administrator, then go into the home directory of your old account
<gnrp> and then move the .local, .cache and .config files away (e.g. renaming them in local, cache and config)
<kathy> Never done that before - how does that work?
<diogenes_> kathy, alt+ctrl+f1
<gnrp> and then you log in with your regular user and step-by-step copy the data from these directories back to the real .local, .cache and .config. You start with the obvious ones (like the chrome directory does not contain the screen settings pretty sure)
<gnrp> but there might be somebody who can tell you which file contains exactly the setting you want
<kathy11> Sorry everybody, noobish person made anoobish mistake ;)
<gnrp> `grep` tells me that it might be the .config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/displays.xml file. So maybe try moving that file away first and then try logging in, otherwise go on as I said
<gnrp> kathy11: What was it?^^
<kathy11> gnrp: sorry, locked myself accidentally out, missed a bunch of your explanation. You lost me after the "ctrl-alt-f1" bit
<kathy11> and yes, freenode changed my name too
<gnrp> ah, ok
<gnrp> 13:45 <gnrp> and then you log in with your regular user and step-by-step copy the data from these directories back to the real .local, .cache and .config. You start with the obvious ones (like the chrome directory does not contain the screen settings pretty sure)
<gnrp> 13:47 <gnrp> but there might be somebody who can tell you which file contains exactly the setting you want
<gnrp> 13:48 <gnrp> `grep` tells me that it might be the .config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/displays.xml file. So maybe try moving that file away first and then try logging in, otherwise go on as I said
<gnrp> ah, no, you were in there already
<gnrp> you should also be able to start a guest session, then open a terminal, type `su kathy` (or replace kathy by whatever your username is on your system). Then you enter the password of your user
<gnrp> and then you type `thunar` and a file explorer with the permission of your user should open, and you can manipulate files
<kathy11> ok thanks, I'll try that!(y)
<gnrp> and as I said, I would try first moving away tgh e.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/displays.xml file and then log in with your regular user again
<kathy11> ok, I'll try that first. Bye for now.
<lighterowl> huh
<lighterowl> she's been gone for a long time.
<gnrp> lighterowl: Hmmmm...
<lighterowl> yeah.
<lighterowl> are you thinking what I'm thinking
<st-gourichon-fid> Hi. In Xubuntu 18.04 I attach custom keyboard shortcuts to "multimedia" keys and they work.  In Xubuntu 19.10 I can define some, but pressing them has no effect.  Is it a known fact?
<st-gourichon-fid> (On an unrelated note, I observe from time to time that window decorations disappear then reappear but windows get shifted bottom right a little.  I guess xfwm4 crashed and was relaunched.)
<lighterowl> st-gourichon-fid: is that global or specific to a particular application? if you launch xev, does the window receive the proper keyboard events?
<st-gourichon-fid> Keys work in applications, only shortcut keys are ignored.
<st-gourichon-fid> Oh, yes, it's not a matter of "my media keys don't work".  Most things works very well, I isolated the issue being: xfce4-keyboard-settings allows to attach shortcut to media keys (e.g. XF86AudioPlayPause) but pressing them has no result.  Regular keys work (both tested with "xmessage foo").
<st-gourichon-fid> Correlating xfsettingsd activity (observed using strace) with keyboard activity (regular shortcut and media keys shortcut) suggests that xfsettingsd does *not* receive media keys events.
<lighterowl> huh.
<st-gourichon-fid> When I say "keys work in applications", more precisely: gmusicbrowser with MPrisv2 plugins receives and processes media keys: I can start/stop music go to previous/next with the keys.
<st-gourichon-fid> Testing with xev... with normal keys, xev receives KeyPress KeyRelease events. With media keys, xev receives FocusOut FocusIn KeymapNotify events.
<brainwash> st-gourichon-fid: maybe something to do with the pulseaudio panel plugin?
<brainwash> st-gourichon-fid: that one maps multimedia keys
<st-gourichon-fid> Volume up/down also work out-of-the-box. xfsettingsd does not receives them, but they trigger correct volume change and visible notification.
<st-gourichon-fid> brainwash: okay I check that.
<st-gourichon-fid> I guess you mean /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/xfce4/panel/plugins/libpulseaudio-plugin.so
<st-gourichon-fid> Yes that process receives volums events.
<st-gourichon-fid> It reacts to PlayPause and other music-related events, though with less activity.
<st-gourichon-fid> So, I guess libpulseaudio-plugin.so captures media keys in 19.10, preventing xfsettingsd to process them. In 18.04 xfsettingsd could process them.
<st-gourichon-fid> Thanks lighterowl brainwash for hints.  Not yet fixed, but this helps.
<st-gourichon-fid>  /usr/share/doc/xfce4-pulseaudio-plugin/README says " It can optionally handle multimedia keys for controlling the audio volume."
<st-gourichon-fid> But it should probably not grab other media keys.  That might be the bug.
<brainwash> I suggest checking the Xfce bug tracker
<brainwash> and open a new report if needed
<st-gourichon-fid> brainwash, will do that (not right now) -- am in Paris, have to go to the commuter's train for fear of not being able to join home tonight because of strike affecting transportation...
<st-gourichon-fid> Summary: since xfce4-keyboard-settings *allows* to defines key shortcuts using media keys (interactively) but these shortcut do not *actually* work, there is definitely a bug.
<st-gourichon-fid> Hmm, not sure what to type to filter. https://bugzilla.xfce.org/buglist.cgi?quicksearch=xfce4-pulseaudio-plugin&list_id=53398 too broad. https://bugzilla.xfce.org/buglist.cgi?quicksearch=shortcut%20media%20keys&list_id=53400 only one irrelevant answer.
<st-gourichon-fid> I might be more productive digging into source.
<brainwash> st-gourichon-fid: maybe this https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=12334
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 12334 in General "Make the panel plugin and the keyboard shortcuts independent" [Enhancement,Resolved: wontfix]
<st-gourichon-fid> Found  https://github.com/xfce-mirror/xfce4-pulseaudio-plugin/blob/cbb5acc2085dc82f32ba45244f5d799321806718/panel-plugin/pulseaudio-plugin.c#L512 and following
<st-gourichon-fid> brainwash, interesting. I'll try removing xfce4-pulseaudio-plugin and using xfce4-volumed-pulse instead.
<brainwash> st-gourichon-fid: that report is from 2015 though
<st-gourichon-fid> Well, it works.
<st-gourichon-fid> But I lose the icon to see volume and change interactively in the tray.
<brainwash> wasn't sure if xfce4-volumed-pulse is still packaged, but it is
<st-gourichon-fid> There must be another way.
<brainwash> it does not provide a panel indicator
<brainwash> back then indicator-sound from ubuntu's Unity DE was used
<st-gourichon-fid> There is now an option. The bug https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=12334 marked wontfix was fixed apparently.
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 12334 in General "Make the panel plugin and the keyboard shortcuts independent" [Enhancement,Resolved: wontfix]
<st-gourichon-fid> See https://github.com/xfce-mirror/xfce4-pulseaudio-plugin/blob/cbb5acc2085dc82f32ba45244f5d799321806718/panel-plugin/pulseaudio-plugin.c#L393
<st-gourichon-fid> I have to find the correct channel
<st-gourichon-fid> for a xfconf-query line
<st-gourichon-fid> Oh it can be set in the GUI.
<st-gourichon-fid> Mmh not sure it's the correct one.
<st-gourichon-fid> Anyway I have enough hints.
<st-gourichon-fid> Will try to keep you informed.
<st-gourichon-fid> There is still a bug: xfce4-keyboard-settings allows to define shortcut involving media keys, but they are ignored when libpulseaudio-plugin is active, and the innocent user does not know that.
<st-gourichon-fid> So, the out-of-the-box behavior breaks the principle of least surprise.
<st-gourichon-fid> And I doubt it's the job of xfce4-keyboard-settings to see if libpulseaudio-plugin is active as tell the user "warning, the shortcut you define will be ignored..." or things like that. :-/
<st-gourichon-fid> Anyway, good evening.
#xubuntu 2020-01-10
<Matteo78> Linux e una meraviglia
<xubuntu15w> Hello
<lighterowl> hi
<xubuntu15w> My name is Mike from Singapore, I am look for Xubuntu 18.10 64 bit arm version from your website, but I can't find any?
<xubuntu15w> Can I do an upgrade from 18.04 to 18.10 version?
<xubuntu15w> You go an official link to down from? I just need it to install on my Raspberry Pi 3 B+.
<xubuntu15w> Possible to help on this? Thank you a lot.
<st-gourichon-fid> xubuntu15w, if I wished to run xubuntu on a Pi, and would not find dedicated images, then I would install https://ubuntu.com/download/server/arm then replace ubuntu-desktop package with xubuntu-desktop.
<st-gourichon-fid> Oh, better URL https://ubuntu.com/download/raspberry-pi
<well_laid_lawn> !info xubuntu-desktop
<lighterowl> xubuntu15w: and yes, you can do an upgrade from 18.04 to 18.10.
<ubottu> xubuntu-desktop (source: xubuntu-meta): Xubuntu desktop system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.225 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 29 kB
<st-gourichon-fid> xubuntu15w,  That said, xfce is also included in Debian IIRC, so the default Raspbian image can run XFCE, too.
<JackFrost> You can indeed install Xfce in Debian, we try to share as much packaging as possible.  Granted, you won't have the Xubuntu configuration and theming, but one can...Fix that.
<xubuntu15w> lighterowl: Thank you for your information.
<xubuntu15w> I working on Edgex Foundry project on Raspberry Pi (https://www.edgexfoundry.org/devkits/community-devkit/#hardware), It mention to use the USB_installer on the USB drive to install xubuntu on the SD card, but I can't event boot from the USB drive using the zip file provided.
<xubuntu15w> I got Initramfs unpacking failed: write error on the screen, follow by kernel panic - not syncing: out of memory...
<st-gourichon-fid> Regarding the issue I raised yesterday evening, it looks like the preference labelled "Enable multimedia keys for playback control" controls the option.
<st-gourichon-fid> https://docs.xfce.org/panel-plugins/xfce4-pulseaudio-plugin#media_player_control
<lighterowl> yes, I had a feeling there was a reason why I didn't have that plugin enabled.
<JackFrost> Oh?
<lighterowl> i.e. I probably had the same issue once upon a time.
<JackFrost> Anywho, your options are xfce4-voumed+volumeicon/indicator-sound or xfce4-pulseaudio-plugin for that type of thing.
<st-gourichon-fid> JackFrost, I can just disable the "Enable multimedia keys for playback control". But that's still a workaround.
<st-gourichon-fid> What is the core of the bug? A violation of the Principle of Least Surprise ( https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Principle_of_least_astonishment ) because xfce4-keyboard-settings allows to define shortcut but they don't actually work.
<st-gourichon-fid> Suggested behavior: when "Enable multimedia keys for playback control" is active, xfce4-pulseaudio-plugin would handle the shortcut then pass it on so that xfsettingsd can see if there is an additional user-defined shortcut and run it.
<st-gourichon-fid> Created bug https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=16363
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 16363 in General "Breaks key shortcuts involving media keys" [Normal,New]
<st-gourichon-fid> Thanks again for those who helped understand what happens yesterday evening.
<st-gourichon-fid> Another behavior would be "warn the user that enabling media keys would prevent user-defined key shortcuts", but such situation is the *default settings* so I don't feel like warning the user when they open xfce the first time would be good.
<st-gourichon-fid> Better let all user-level key shortcuts work at all times, whether xfce4-pulseaudio-plugin handles media keys or not.+
<brainwash> st-gourichon-fid: probably best to provide a patch if you are able to
<brainwash> could be that xfce4-pulseaudio-plugin is not actively maintained anymore
<JackFrost> Perhaps not the most maintained, but it's certainly not unmaintained.
<brainwash> last changes are from early 2018
<rabbit-in-the-ti> Hello!
<rabbit-in-the-ti> Could someone kindly help me install a password manager, namely Enpass?
<rabbit-in-the-ti> Could someone kindly help me install a password manager, namely Enpass? I have all the information, I am just a bit stuck.
<rabbit-in-the-ti> rabbit-in-the-ti:7suzani1FN
<brainwash> rabbit-in-the-ti: how is xubuntu involved in this?
<tomreyn> rabbit-in-the-ti: you'll also want to replace this password now that you posted it here.
<rabbit-in-the-ti> Thanks! Do I do that via freenode?
<rabbit-in-the-ti> SETPASS?
<rabbit-in-the-ti> SETPASS rabbit-in-the-ti
<st-gourichon-fid> brainwash, I'm willing to write a patch for xfce4-pulseaudio-plugin , it's just that I don't know how to "pass through" a keyboard event that we received.  Anyone has a hint?
<st-gourichon-fid> For all the rest I should be okay.
<brainwash> st-gourichon-fid: sadly, I got no hints
<brainwash> never touched that code before
<tomreyn> rabbit-in-the-ti: type    /join #freenode    to get help with irc. and use the "server" tab (if you have that) to enter commands, try not to enter those on this channel window.
<sm0rux> GE, everyone! Is there a way to access the exit meny in the Wisker Menu directly, without going via the Whisker Menu? https://allg.one/d0L7
<brainwash> sm0rux: the whisker settings will tell you which command that is
<sm0rux> brainwash: I've tried to find it, but no success so far.
<brainwash> sm0rux: https://i.imgur.com/xEOkRHC.png
<sm0rux> Thanks a zillion!
<brainwash> :)
#xubuntu 2020-01-11
<bin_bash> h
<bin_bash> ok just making sure
<lighterowl> ok sure
<lighterowl> yeah just leave
<lighterowl> so rude
<jdwwatts> hi all anything new in xubuntu
<rajeshwiper> Bluetooth not working in xubuntu 18.04 it doesn't show the adapter list
<rajeshwiper> Can anyone plz help me in solving this
<diogenes_> rajeshwiper, run: sudo rfkill list
<diogenes_> notice what it says about bt.
<rajeshwiper> It says
<rajeshwiper> 0: hci0: Bluetooth	Soft blocked: yes	Hard blocked: no1: phy0: Wireless LAN	Soft blocked: no	Hard blocked: no
<dax> sudo rfkill unblock hci0
<rajeshwiper> Hi I'm having an issue in bluetooth in xubuntu 18.04, it's not working properly can anyone help me regarding this
<rajeshwiper> When I run this sudo rfkill listoutput : 0: hci0: Bluetooth	Soft blocked: yes	Hard blocked: no1: phy0: Wireless LAN	Soft blocked: no	Hard blocked: noAfter that I ran sudo rfkill unblock hciooutput :  invalid identifier: hci0
<diogenes_> rajeshwiper, try: sudo rfkill unblock all
<rajeshwiper> diogenes_ The above command didn't say anything
<diogenes_> rajeshwiper, check: sudo rfkill list
<rajeshwiper> diogenes_ it says same
<rajeshwiper> 0: hci0: Bluetooth	Soft blocked: no	Hard blocked: no1: phy0: Wireless LAN	Soft blocked: no	Hard blocked: no
<diogenes_> rajeshwiper, it should be ok now.
<rajeshwiper> diogenes_ It is not showing any devices and also the adapter & device tab in Bluetooth Manager is disabled
<diogenes_> rajeshwiper, apt list --installed | grep blue
<diogenes_> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rajeshwiper> diogenes_ !pastebin
<rajeshwiper> WARNING: apt does not have a stable CLI interface. Use with caution in scripts.blueman/bionic,now 2.0.5-1ubuntu1 amd64 [installed]bluez/bionic,now 5.50-0ubuntu0ppa1 amd64 [installed,automatic]bluez-btsco/bionic,now 1:0.50-0ubuntu6 amd64 [installed]bluez-cups/bionic,now 5.50-0ubuntu0ppa1 amd64 [installed]bluez-dbg/bionic,now 5.50-0ubuntu0ppa1 amd64
<rajeshwiper> [installed]bluez-hcidump/bionic,now 5.50-0ubuntu0ppa1 amd64 [installed]bluez-obexd/bionic,now 5.50-0ubuntu0ppa1 amd64 [installed,automatic]bluez-tests/bionic,now 5.50-0ubuntu0ppa1 amd64 [installed]bluez-tools/bionic,now 0.2.0~20140808-5build1 amd64 [installed]libbluetooth3/bionic,now 5.50-0ubuntu0ppa1 amd64
<rajeshwiper> [installed,automatic]libbluetooth3-dbg/bionic,now 5.50-0ubuntu0ppa1 amd64 [installed,automatic]libgnome-bluetooth13/bionic-updates,now 3.28.0-2ubuntu0.2 amd64 [installed,automatic]pulseaudio-module-bluetooth/bionic-proposed,now 1:11.1-1ubuntu7.5 amd64 [installed,automatic]
<rajeshwiper> http://i.imgur.com/cz52F5J.png
<rajeshwiper> See this
<rajeshwiper> And also if I click on Bluetooth Adapters it shows like http://i.imgur.com/PAi9myx.png
<diogenes_> rajeshwiper, try reboot.
<rajeshwiper> I tried even that it's still not working
<rajeshwiper> It was working before but after I updated and dist-upgraaded it's not working
<diogenes_> try to re-install bluez and blueman.
<rajeshwiper> diogenes_ I did that but still same problem
<diogenes_> rajeshwiper, reboot after that.
<rajeshwiper> diogenes_ Still it's not working
<diogenes_> rajeshwiper, run| apt search bluez | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> share the link
<rajeshwiper> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/V5Zrr87nP6/
<rajeshwiper> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xzcPHydKpt/
<diogenes_> rajeshwiper, sudo apt install bluetooth
<rajeshwiper> diogenes_ It's not working
<diogenes_> lsmod | grep bluetooth
<rajeshwiper> diogenes_ https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hvs3j3FhJC/
<diogenes_> rajeshwiper, what pc model?
<rajeshwiper> HP-Laptop-15-bs1xx
<diogenes_> rajeshwiper, look on the keyboard for switches or key combinations for radio devices (e.g. fn+f....)
<diogenes_> toggle those switches on/off see if it activates it.
<rajeshwiper> @dio
<rajeshwiper> diogenes_ Nothing as like that
<diogenes_> rajeshwiper, ok as a test to rule out the kernel, you could try to download the xubuntu iso and run it live off an usb stick and check if it works there.
<khaled38> hi when i tray to setup xubuntu i have this messages (the attempt to mount a file ststem with type swap in host/ubuntu/disks/swap.disk at none failed you may resume partitioning from the partitioning menu) please help
<khaled38> windows 10
<Alabalistic> khaled38, hi
<Alabalistic> you cant mount swap
<Alabalistic> like this
<khaled38> yes
<khaled38> what i have to do?
<khaled38> please
<khaled38> help
<Alabalistic> let me spin a vm and see the picture
<khaled38> ok
<khaled38> now still setup after make continue
<khaled38> can you help to setup
<khaled38> ?
<Alabalistic> ok
<Alabalistic> what is your first partition
<Alabalistic> Number  Start   End     Size    File system     Name      Flags
<Alabalistic>  1      1049kB  525MB   524MB   fat32           Efi boot  boot, esp
<Alabalistic>  2      525MB   101GB   101GB   ext4
<Alabalistic>  3      101GB   1019GB  918GB   ext4
<Alabalistic>  4      1019GB  1024GB  4512MB  linux-swap(v1)
<Alabalistic> this is my partitioning
<khaled38> do you have watsapp send yuo the image?
<khaled38> you
<khaled38> or you can control my pc please
<khaled38> i dont under stand
<Alabalistic> https://imgur.com/upload?beta
<Alabalistic> upload your photo here
<Alabalistic> and send the link
<khaled38> ok
<khaled38> https://imgur.com/fhtplgB
<khaled38> :]
<khaled38> https://imgur.com/UQY88Rw
<Alabalistic> what is wrong
<Alabalistic> I cant understand, is there some partitioning problem
<khaled38> last link before i make continue?
<khaled38> https://imgur.com/8tqytNK
<khaled38> mean in English  the attempt to mount a file ststem with type swap in host/ubuntu/disks/swap.disk at none failed you may resume partitioning from the partitioning menu
<Alabalistic> If I was you I will restart the install and lieve the partitioning to the default setings
<khaled38> how can i lieve the partitioning to the default setings?
<khaled38> i have windows 10
<khaled38> i downloaded to jailbreak my iphone becuse i need to download cheker1
<khaled38> to active my icloud
<khaled38> =L
<khaled38> ?
<khaled38> any one helpe please?
<Alabalistic> khaled38,
<Alabalistic> I was out for a sec
<Alabalistic> you need to make 4 partitions, boot, root, home, swap
<khaled38> how?
<Alabalistic> restart the installation and we will do it together
<khaled38> good
<Alabalistic> use print screen keyboard button to make pictures of your screen and send them to me
<khaled38> ok
<khaled38> just few mints
<khaled38> i will restart now
<khaled38> hi
<Alabalistic> hi
<khaled38> hi
<khaled38> sorry
<Alabalistic> install virtualbox, then install linux in it
<Alabalistic> read the manuel
<Alabalistic> ok
<khaled38> ok
<khaled38> whait
<khaled38> virtualbox installd
<khaled38> can you do it
<khaled38> i cant use virtualbox
#xubuntu 2020-01-12
<HFSPLUS> hfsplus has arrived!
<el> no.
<xubuntu44w> try to instal xubuntu but it stops with instal grub2
<diogenes_> xubuntu44w, tell us more about your system configuration, partitioning, dual/single boot, UEFI/legacy.
<max12345> hey all, how do I add a shortcut to the "start" shortcut menu / favorites?
<max12345> I use blender and that's distributed as a zipped binary, so it's not a package.
<diogenes_> max12345, how do you launch it?
<max12345> it's a regular executable, so either via terminal or in the file browser by clicking on it.
<max12345> it's just not registered as packages are.
<max12345> desktop shortcuts work fine too
<diogenes_> max12345, create a blender.desktop file in .local/share/applications, fill in all the required fields and the Exec=/path/to/binary
<max12345> Ah.
<max12345> thank you, let me see if I can do that :)
<diogenes_> max12345, i'll help you if you can't.
<max12345> no, everything fine. I literally had to drag the desktop shortcuts into that folder and it works flawlessly.
<diogenes_> good
<xubuntu19w> hi speaking here anybody german, i need help by xubuntu in german speaking. My english is not enought for It supply.
<xubuntu19w> or how i came to german xubuntu help?
<diogenes_> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<xubuntu19w> ok thanks
<xubuntu19w> ok i need help quickly
<xubuntu19w> my question is, i gives programs how avidemux or veracrypt. respectively Personal Package how do i use PPA?
<max12345> did you not get help in #ubuntu-de ? let's go there...
<xubuntu19w> no no anybody is in the forum
